#launchpad 2004-09-27
<daf> thanks a lot for your hard work recently
<debonzi> daf, if I have a variable inside a zpt called context/foo and lets supose it is a list. Is there a way to get in zpt the firt element without tal:repeate?
<daf> debonzi: I don't think so
<daf> debonzi: you have to resort to "python: context.foo[0] "
<debonzi> debonzi, Ok, thanks
<daf> debonzi: or otherwise add a method to the view class to get it
<debonzi> daf, Ill find a way.. thanks :)
<daf> de nada :)
<carlos> daf: no problem. It's a pity that rosetta is not only yet :-(
<daf> carlos: why does the personal information form submit to ViewPOFile?
<carlos> daf: does it?  
<carlos> let me check, I don't remember it now
<carlos> daf: it submits to TranslatorDashboard...
<carlos> I implemented the code there 
<carlos> about why TranslatorDashboard... the template was pointing there, I did not changed it
<carlos> daf: ?
<daf> class ViewPOFile:
<daf> ...
<daf>     def editSubmit(self):
<daf>     ...
<carlos> that's not the personal information
<carlos> that's for the plural forms editor
<daf>         elif "SAVE-PERSONAL" in self.request.form:
<kiko> carlos, GO SLEEP
<carlos> kiko: I did all pending tasks, let me end the conversation :-)
<daf> kiko: he needs to answer this question first :)
<carlos> and I will go to sleep
<carlos> daf: if you have it indide the viewpo
<carlos> you have a broken file
<carlos> I have it inside TranslatorDashboard
<daf> ah :)
<daf> I think I have a broken file, then
<daf> I've split up TranslatorDashboard into TranslatorDashboard and ViewPreferences, by the way
<daf> so it seems something weird has happened
<spiv> daf: Sorry, back... use Foo.set(field1=value1, field2=value2) to clump UPDATEs into a single query, rather than one per field.
<spiv> (I think I mention this in the SQLObjectGuide?)
<carlos> daf: yes :-)
<daf> spiv: aha, thanks
<carlos> do you want the original code?
<daf> I think I can work it out using a launchpad checkout
* carlos adds that to the bug report and promises kiko that goes to the bed
<carlos> ok
<spiv> debonzi: You might be able to do context/foo/0
* spiv catches up on scrollback :)
<daf> spiv: nope
<daf> spiv: it's equivalent to context.foo["0"] 
<spiv> Oh, right.
<daf> spiv: (sadly)
<kiko> good.
<carlos> ok, now it's time
<carlos> good night!!!
<carlos> daf: do we have a meeting tomorrow?
<daf> carlos: yes
<carlos> 12:00UTC?
<daf> yeah
<carlos> ok
<daf> will you be able to make it?
<carlos> sure
<daf> I'm willing to make an exception in this case
<carlos> I'm not able to sleep more than 10 hours at the same time
<daf> ok :)
<carlos> see you
<kiko> sleeping sucks anyway.
<daf> haha!
<daf> To: daf@muse.19inch.net                                                                                                                                                   
<daf> Name: KDE                                                                                                                                                                 
<daf> Description:                                                                                                                                                              
<daf> http://www.kde.org                                                                                                                                                        
<daf> (somebody requested that KDE be imported into Rosetta)
<daf> I suspect it was Dwayne :)
<daf> spiv: I think Carlos was really tired -- he mistook you for Stewart (https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1973)
<spiv> Hah.
<daf> he was up all of yesterday, all last night and all of today
<kiko> as I say, sleep is overrated?
<daf> :)
* debonzi see u all
<lulu> limi: morning!
<limi> lulu: morning :)
<lulu> saw that you felt in the deployment there are things you feel are outstanding. could you mail me the problems you found. If there are any further config changes we need done, I can get Upfront to do them.
<SteveA> spiv, elmo: any progress on getting the xml-rpc server running on rosetta.w.h.c ?
<carlos> morning
<limi> lulu: nothing is set up for deployment at all on the caching side
<limi> everything was set to not cache etc
<lulu> yes - Upfront were not asked to do that. There was a decision taken that Squid would be used for cacheing for Launchpad tools and the webserver. In the meantime we are using Apache. Thanks for your help.
<limi> Plone still needs to be tweaked before deployment, nop matter what system you use
<SteveA> I think it is not sufficient to just turn on squid.  You need to do some configuration in plone to allow squid to cache certain things.
<carlos> limi, lulu: Will you add the announcement mail into the news section of www.canonical.com?
<carlos> some people asks me for a link to the announcement so they can publish it in their news website
<lulu> carlos: will do
<carlos> ok
<daf> they can link to the wiki, I think
<carlos> daf: is the announcement there?
<daf> yes, I think so
<carlos> ok
<daf> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fAnnouncementEmail
<carlos> daf: thank you
<carlos> I'm going to have breakfast now and back to work :-)
<limi> eek, more _2f madness
<daf> :)
* limi loves the irony of trying to use Wiki like a file system
<lulu> daf: thanks- no point in having it in 2 places - need to consolidate what's on the wiki and what will be on web.
<daf> lulu: yep
<daf> lulu: the website looks great, by the way -- congratulations :)
<lulu> daf: thanks Daf - thanks to everyone's hard work. Needs a slick design and loads more content but that will come! :o) 
<lulu> daf: looking forward to having the Rosetta tan up there!
<lulu> tab!
<daf> me too!
<lulu> daf: howzit going?
<daf> we're feature-complete for the Alpha release
<daf> we'll do a review of the website today
<daf> then, once we've imported some data, we're done
<lulu> daf: do you need some of Limi's magic on the UI?
<daf> lulu: yeah, we have some bugs filed about that
<daf> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&emailassigned_to1=1&emailtype1=substring&email1=&emailassigned_to2=1&emailreporter2=1&emailqa_contact2=1&emailcc2=1&emailtype2=substring&email2=limi&b
<daf> (apologies for the horrible URL)
<lulu> daf: that's ok!
<limi> wow, that's crazy :)
* carlos checking the daf's patch
<daf> basically #1949 and #1950 are pretty simple UI enhancements
<daf> #1934 is more of a comprehensive UI review
<carlos> good start for today. My archive is broken
<carlos> grrrrrr
<daf> carlos: any idea why scripts/poimpot.py instantiates TemplateImporter/POFileImporter with a None person?
<carlos> daf: I fixed it yesterday before leaving
<carlos> no idea why it was that way, but it's wrong and breaks the import
<carlos> daf: you should have the patch at rocketfuel
<daf> oh, ok
<daf> I thought I was up to date
<daf> I fixed it locally
<carlos> it's an easy change
<carlos> It's me or chinstrap connection is slooooow
<carlos> ?
<daf> I don't think it's you
<daf> I couldn't even connect
<daf> looks like they were discussing it on #canonical
<daf> it means I can't log in to rosetta
<carlos> ok
<lulu> daf: elmo can log in - just a little slow
<lulu> daf: can you log in now?
* daf tries
<daf> yep, it's working now
<lulu> daf: good - thanks
<carlos> daf: your patch works
<carlos> we have only an UPDATE instead of 4
<daf> I thought it was 6 :)
<carlos> but it's still slow (as you already know)
<daf> right, I feared as much :(
<carlos> daf: well, It was yesterday when I detected it, I don't remember the exact number :-P
<carlos> I was guessing it 
<carlos> daf: I don't think it's the database the bottleneck
<carlos> as we know now :-)
<carlos> I'm going to execute the import of the .po/.pot files now that lalo has fixed a bug I detected yesterday and at the same time I will try to profile the script
<carlos> daf: or do you prefer to wait for the meeting in 30 minutes before start the profiling?
<daf> no, I don't think we need to wait
<daf> I think the bottleneck might still be in the database
<daf> perhaps the SELECTs we're executing are slow
<daf> I think Postgres has some tools for optimising queries
<carlos> daf: the selects are too restrictive
<carlos> well, forget that
<carlos> if it's not an index
<carlos> if it's not using an index it could be slow
<daf> is it using an index?
<carlos> daf: btw... I'm executing the same queries by hand from psql and they are really fast
<carlos> daf: no, that's why I told you that forget my words :-)
<carlos> btw, the queries are fast, and we don't have lots of queries for every msgset
<daf> you think it is the code then?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> I suspect that
* carlos in profile mode
<carlos> daf: could you commit your patch?
<carlos> althought it's still slow, I think it's better if we do it that way
<daf> I'm in the middle of something right now
<daf> feel free to apply and commit it yourself
<carlos> ok
<stub> It is quite possible the database is a bottleneck - there has been no optimization done atm. If you identify columns that need indexes, let me know.
<carlos> yes, I was wrong, top let's you see that postgres has more than a 80% of my CPU
<carlos> lifeless, stub: I sent yesterday two changes to the DB schema, could you review them?
<lifeless> someone added patch-1-08 and conflicted with me :[
<lifeless> I thought only the nazi was meant to add patches to the schema ?
<carlos> lifeless: you are true
<stub> That was me, not letting go ;-)
<carlos> hnmmm
<carlos> lifeless: you are right :-P
* lifeless larts stub
* lifeless larts stub
* lifeless larts stub
* lifeless larts stub
* lifeless is done now
<stub> The larting? I hope so
* stub bleeds
<lifeless> :}
<carlos> daf: meeting?
<carlos> daf: or are we waiting for lalo?
<daf> carlos: I've no idea whether lalo will turn up
<daf> SteveA: around?
<daf> lifeless: is that URI syntax correct?
<lifeless> daf what?
<carlos> ok, then if you want we could do the meeting.
<daf> lifeless: see my last email to the launchpad list
<lifeless> dunno.
<stub> daf: If you get it working, please make a canonical.lp.connect method - I don't want to remember the syntax if I can help it :-)
<spiv> daf: The syntax is an SQLObject thing.
<daf> stub: well, dbhost is '' at the moment, so it will work
<lifeless> daf: not in production its not.
<lifeless> thats why dbhost is there.
<daf> lifeless: exactly
<lifeless> is //host/stuff
<daf> that's why I'm asking :)
<daf> spiv: is it postgres://host/dbname?
<spiv> daf: Don't know :)
<daf> stub: how do we identify columns that need indexed?
<daf> * indexes
<carlos> daf: the ones that are used often
<carlos> to access data
<daf> how do we identify those?
<daf> looking at Postgres logs?
<carlos> daf: no, looking at the queries
<carlos> the WHERE clause
<carlos> or looking at the logs if you prefer
<carlos> the selectBy and things like that
<carlos> from the sqlobjects
<daf> right
<daf> well, how often they're referred to in the code and how often they are queried in the database are two different things
<carlos> daf: true, but the import script (for instance) is executed many times
<daf> sure
<carlos> so we can improve those first, rosetta does not have problems (yet)
<carlos> stub: a unique key is also an index right?
<stub> Yup
<carlos> so we have already some "optimizations"
<carlos> and it's still slow
<stub> daf: If a column appears in a WHERE clause (or in a SQLObject.select keyword argument) it probably needs an index
<lifeless> postgress://dbhost/dbname
<daf> lifeless: thanks
<daf> lifeless: where did you find it?
<lifeless> I figured it out when we setup launchpad in production on macquarie
<stub> daf: If you turn on postgresql logging of SQL commands and watch the file, it is often obvious what queries are chewing up the time
<daf> stub: ok, thanks -- we'll make a list and let you know
<stub> Oh..... indexes won't be used after you import a load of data until you ANALYZE. This might be the problem.
<stub> (cause PostgreSQL thinks the tables have only a few rows and it isn't worth using them - analyze updates these stats)
<carlos> stub: yes, that could be the problem
<carlos> stub: any way to improve it?
<stub> psql -d launchpad_test -c vacuum analyze
<stub> psql -d launchpad_test -c 'vacuum analyze'
<carlos> stub: will it work while the database is being used (adding more rows?)
<stub> Yes
<carlos> that will fix a part of the problem
<stub> Just slows things down a bit while it is running :-)
<carlos> stub: any way to do it automatically or every X inserts?
<carlos> because we are importing about 1000 or 2000 new rows
<carlos> and we lookup that table with every addition
<stub> You generally run it from cron, or after you have made significant changes (% wise, not number of rows type things)
<stub> If you have 10,000 rows and add 1000, it won't make any difference. If you have 0 and add 1000, it will
<carlos> stub: the field we use is a string and it's a unique key and should be indexed because the WHERE clause ask for it
<daf> so VACUUM ANALYZE will lead to an immediate improvement, or we need to define indexes and VACUUM ANALYZE?
<stub> If you know the query that is slow (eg. select foo from bar), run 'explain select foo from bar' in psql. You get some confusing output, but if you see Seq Scan it means it is slow (full table scan).
<carlos> daf: the VACUUM sentence is to update the index
<carlos> stub: ok
<stub> daf: In this case, probably immediate improvements since the indexes are likely already there (primary keys etc).
<stub> Please don't put any ANALYZE commands in your scripts, unless they are scripts that load sample data for development btw - prod will do this via cron
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: what happens if it's a big transaction with lots of inserts and queries against those previous inserts?
<carlos> we are talking about 1500 INSERTS or UPDATES 
<stub> carlos: On production, it probably won't make any difference unless you are changing a significant % of the rows in the table (say - 30%). 
<carlos> no, with every new import, the proportion will be smaller
<stub> So does the vacuum analyze speed things up in this case?
<carlos> no, it's still slow
<carlos> perhaps it helped
<stub> Do you know the query that is running slow?
<carlos> but I'm still importing the same .po file with 1500 strings
<carlos> stub: no
<daf> carlos: did you time it?
<daf> carlos: "time python poimport.py"...
<carlos> daf: no, but I think it started about 45 minutes ago
<daf> ouch!
<stub> I thought we were talking seconds... not minutes!
<daf> I was thinking more along the lines of importing one file twice, once before the analyze, once after
<carlos> stub: even hours :-)
* carlos laughts because don't want to cry
<stub> something else is really screwy. Look at your postgresql log file to see what queries are being run
<stub> (preferably after turning that logging feature on...)
<carlos> stub: I did and the queries executed by hand were fast
* carlos testing a small .po file
<carlos> real    0m44.759s
<carlos> user    0m5.635s
<carlos> sys     0m0.335s
<carlos> a .po with 77 messages
<stub> Still worth a 'tail -f' on the log during a run - might just be qualtity of queries
<carlos> and a reimport test of the same .po file:
<carlos> real    1m26.643s
<carlos> user    0m5.238s
<carlos> sys     0m0.334s
<carlos> stub: I will test the import of a .po file with only a msgid so I get all queries we do to import it
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> 2004-09-16 15:01:09 [6093]  LOG:  unexpected EOF on client connection
<carlos> is it normal after the script ends?
<carlos> should we execute anything to close the connection?
<stub> conection.close() is nice
<daf> carlos: is this with poimport.py
<daf> ?
<carlos> daf: ye
<carlos> yes
<daf> hmm, that should be closing the transaction
* daf will be out for 10-15 minutes
<daf> carlos: shall we have the meeting at 13:30?
<carlos> daf: could we move it for later then?
<carlos> daf: I will have lunch at that time
<carlos> 14:00?
<daf> I have a meeting with the Soyuz guys then
<daf> perhaps we could do both in parallel
<carlos> daf: we could delay it more if you want
<carlos> daf: I have work to do 
<carlos> so I'm not blocked for the meeting
<daf> ok
<daf> carlos: in future, can you attach big files to Bugzilla rather than pasting them? :)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> O:-)
<daf> ok, see you later :)
<carlos> later
<cprov> daf: meeting in ten minutes ?
<daf> cprov: hi
<daf> cprov: might have to delay by 10 minutes or so
<SteveA> hi daf
<daf> hi Steve
<SteveA> so, some things are running really slowly in rosetta?
<daf> yes
<daf> specifically, the import
<daf> on my laptop, about 1.5 minutes to import a 512-message set PO file
<daf> the server is slow also
<cprov> daf: no problem, I and debonzi are going to kiko's place, 10 minutes will be enough, see you later :), tks
<daf> we have an open bug about it, which has some discussion about the problem
<daf> cprov: ok
<daf> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1973
<kiko> are we launching?
<kiko> (or are we keeping radio silence)
<daf> kiko: I'm going to be a bit late
<kiko> daf: you heartless man
<debonzi> daf, see u in some minutes
<debonzi> kiko, 10 min I'll be there
* debonzi running
<carlos> daf: 1.5 minutes for a 512-message set PO file is not too much time
<carlos> we should improve it, yes, but it's not bad
<carlos> for me it takes much more time
<SteveA> carlos: what is the usual range of sizes for a po file?
<carlos> SteveA: I think we could say between 1500 - 2000 for non trivial applications
<carlos> wait
<carlos> SteveA: http://l10n-status.gnome.org/gnome-2.8/es/desktop/index.html
<kiko> so
<kiko> are we on?
<carlos> seems like most gnome applications have less than 500 strings
<carlos> but we have some with > 1500 and evolution with > 4000
<carlos> if it's a text or trivial graphical application < 500 is the normal, a complex graphical application > 1500
<cprov> daf: just say when you are ready ...
<daf> ok, back
<kiko> ah, good.
<daf> carlos: but if you have 30 languages, then importing that one product takes 45 minutes
<carlos> daf: that's perfect, I'm taking 45 minutes for only one .po file!!1
<daf> carlos: really?!
<carlos> daf: I'm going to do real test with time now
<carlos> but I think soi
<daf> carlos: which PO file?
<carlos> gnome-applets
<daf> kiko: ready when you are
<kiko> so
<kiko> cprov: can you paste in some urls for daf to check out where we want to fit the data?
<cprov> kiko: yep, one minute 
<kiko> daf: some open questions first.
<cprov> daf: first, can you update https://rosetta...
<kiko> daf: do translations for a certain package have a "lifecycle"?
<cprov> daf: the DB too, please :)
<kiko> daf: i.e. do they start as open and then go through a review and closing process?
<daf> kiko: they have a lifecycle
<kiko> daf: what states?
<daf> kiko: https://www.warthogs.hbd.com/RosettaTranslationStates
<cprov> daf: aha
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> daf: what do you think makes sense to display from the soyuz side of things, related to:
<kiko>   - source packages
<kiko>   - people
<kiko>   - distribution
<kiko>   - distribution release
<kiko> (assume distro and distro release are just a group of packages)
<daf> hmm
<daf> well, for source packages, distributions and releases, you could show translation statistics for a language
<daf> you could show a pan-language translation statistic, but I don't think that's very useful
<daf> for a person, not sure
<daf> what sort of information about people does Soyuz currently show?
<daf> cprov: server should be up now
<kiko> daf: can we get this sort of statistic ready-made from rosetta?
<daf> kiko: there are methods for statistics in th Rosetta interfaces
<daf> kiko: but you will need to map source packages to projects
<kiko> daf: also, is it interesting to show "open" or "pending" translations for a specific source packages?
<kiko> daf: how would that be doable?
<daf> what do you mean by "open" and "pending"?
<cprov> daf: just have a look, at first, on ...soyuz/distros/ubuntu
<kiko> I'm not sure -- perhaps something that indicates quickly that a certain package is "in need of" translations in certain languages.
<kiko> daf: I'm thinking of something that will entice the soyuz user to hop into rosetta.
<cprov> daf: It is the Distribution Main Page, we want to show, by Translation link (+translation) a set of translations informations . what do you think we can show ?
<daf> cprov: I see it
<daf> kiko: hmm
<spiv> kiko: We can map SourcePackages to Products via the Packaging table, btw.
<cprov> daf: so, do you have nice ideas ?
<daf> if you have information about what languages a user speaks, then you can give them status of that package in those languages
<kiko> spiv: ah, that is interesting indeed.
<kiko> spiv: is that an easy query? In reality I want to get from a sourcepackage to a project.
<kiko> daf: neat idea. but the user doesn't specify anywhere what language he speaks
<kiko> daf: given a source package, for instance, can we provide a direct link that says "translate this package (using rosetta)"?
<kiko> or help translate this package.
<carlos> kiko: we have it from rosetta
<daf> kiko: Rosetta stores information about a user's languages
<daf> kiko: and you can quite easily get that information
<kiko> daf: ah, cool. but is the user the same user as a soyuz user? :
<spiv> kiko: I think so: select Project.id from Project where Project.id = Product.project and Product.id = Packaging.product and Packaging.sourcepackage = %d;
<carlos> daf: https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/rosetta/prefs
<daf> kiko: yes
<kiko> spiv: and with the project ID we can grab translation data, I assume?
<kiko> daf: cool. jotted down.
<spiv> Ask daf :)
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> kiko: https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/rosetta/prefs
<carlos> :-P
<spiv> Although I suspect product is more useful to them (which is even simpler, if so)
<carlos> daf should know about it already
<daf> carlos: yeah, I think I've seen this page before
<carlos> :-)
<kiko> daf: don't you feel we should have a centralized "user central"?
<daf> oops, looks like I broke the translator dashboard
<daf> kiko: yeah, that's something we should be aiming for
<kiko> I am bothered by the given name and password fields here that will need to be done in soyuz as well.
<kiko> daf: but no effort towards that has started. that's bad.
* spiv agrees
<carlos> kiko: that's a temporal solution so we can release the alpha
<carlos> kiko: we work on the person table so it's the same for all launchpad
<spiv> At the bare minimum, we should be aiming to re-use widgets between the soyuz/rosetta/malone people prefs pages, I think.
<daf> what happened to widgets?
<kiko> spiv: we need to use the same user data pages, I'm pretty sure. though under those you could have app-specific preferences if it made sense.
<daf> kiko: it would be easy to link to Rosetta pages for products
<kiko> spiv: I tend to think that languages are a "personal" configuration thing that isn't rosetta-specific.
<spiv> kiko: I think we'll need app-specific prefs, but I think I'd prefer to re-use whole pages as well.
<spiv> kiko: Right, not to mention generic stuff like name, passowrd and email address...
<kiko> daf: okay, we'll start by doing that, I think then.
<daf> so, you have a sourcepackage
<spiv> kiko: For products, the query I gave above gets even simpler.
<daf> you get the products for the sourcepackage
<kiko> spiv: do you think you could get us some of this stuck in the database modules and then post a quick message to lp?
<daf> for each product, you link to /rosetta/projects/${product/project/name}/${product/name}
<spiv> kiko: Ok.
<kiko> roxor
<kiko> daf: what about those statistics, can we obtain those by just providing a product or group of products, or do we need to do more bit-scrubbing?
<daf> kiko: well, it depends
<daf> you can easily get a statistic for a (product, language) combination
<daf> and you can easily make a pretty graph for it
<kiko> ah, that's killer.
<kiko> daf: any howto or example code?
<daf> it's knowing which language to use that's the problem
<kiko> daf: and for a group of products, this becomes harder?
<daf> you *could* display all languages, but that would get very big
<spiv> So, I'm expecting distributions will have a set of languages that they care about.
<daf> kiko: well, you could average the stats across groups of products
<kiko> spiv: ah, but the database says nothing of that :)
<daf> spiv: could be, but what if that set is very big?
<spiv> kiko: Right :)
<kiko> daf: well, we can choose the user's preferred languages.
<daf> kiko: right
<spiv> daf: Good point.
<kiko> that's already a good compromise imo.
<daf> kiko: and fall back to a simple list if they haven't got any
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> daf: so we want example code that uses these stats. name a module!
<spiv> And perhaps there will be multiple sets -- i.e. "we want 100% english, french, spanish, 95%+ for ...."
<daf> kiko: look at canonical.rosetta.interfaces
<spiv> Which is something to figure out later, but just a thought to keep in mind :)
<daf> kiko: the *Count methods is what you want
<kiko> daf: no callsites use this code today?
<daf> kiko: yes
<daf> kiko: I mean, some do
<daf> I mean, what does "callsites" mean?
* kiko provokes daf into violence!
<kiko> a callsite..
<kiko> a consumer perhaps? someone who uses that interface?
<spiv> "caller"?
<kiko> (callsite is pretty frequent in the mozilla circles but whatever).
<daf> ok, with you now
<daf> violence is never necessary :)
<carlos> kiko: https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/rosetta/projects/gnome/evolution/
<carlos> that page use them
<kiko> carlos do you have a module name for that?
<daf> carlos: ah, you beat me to it
<carlos> kiko: browser.py
<kiko> aha.
<spiv> (ooh, shiny!)
<cprov> spiv: don't you think we can simply link to this page (using srcpkg product) ?
<cprov> spiv: I mean, do it now, and after work on a "translation console".
<spiv> cprov: Well, first I'll add a .product attribute to SoyuzSourcePackage :)
<carlos> daf: 4 minutes to import a .pot file... perhaps I had a problem in other place (perhaps in my mind) or it has been improved...
<spiv> cprov: But yes, it should be easy to link to.
<spiv> cprov: And I'd be happy to link first, and develop a console/portlet/whatever-we-call-it incrementally from there :)
<cprov> spiv: ok, it would be nice anyway, get some colorfull details sometimes :) 
<spiv> Yeah, everyone loves shiny colourful graphs :)
<carlos> spiv, cprov, kiko: If you are playing with the login stuff, look at rosetta/scripts/createuser.py
<debonzi> spiv, I can make do .product attribute in SoyuzSourcePackage.. ok for you?
<kiko> okay
<kiko> this sounds like a good start
<kiko> spiv, cprov, debonzi: you guys have anything else you are curious about?
<debonzi> kiko, thats ok for now
<spiv> debonzi: I've already started.
<debonzi> spiv, no problem.. go already
<cprov> kiko: not now, I think we can go ahead by email ... fitting ideas about portlet/console
<spiv> kiko: Not at the moment.. I think we should probably bring up the people pages issue at the next launchpad meeting?
<spiv> (and/or on the list?)
<cprov> spiv: btw, have you seen the distro/team ?
<cprov> spiv: I have add some confusing data to DB to explicity show the problems with person/team
<kiko> spiv: definitely.
<spiv> cprov: I haven't yet, I'll take a look.
<cprov> spiv: ok
<cprov> daf: carlos: spiv: thanks for the hints, lunch time
<carlos> ok, later
* debonzi lunch
<kiko> so
<kiko> I'll write up a summary tonight.
<kiko> and give some prodding where it's necessary. :)
<carlos> about 15 minutes to import one .po with about 1500 strings, it's too much time but I think we could work on it after the alpha release (and before the beta release)
<carlos> daf: is it ok for you?
<carlos> of course, we are talking about my laptop, in the server it will take less time 
<daf> it'll have to do for now
<carlos> I will change the bug about this to block the beta
<carlos> daf: how is going #1969?
<daf> carlos: partly done
<daf> elmo: can you turn off HTTP auth on the other Rosetta server?
<carlos> daf: do you need help?
<carlos> I'm without any pending task blocking the alpha release
<carlos> well, the initial import
<carlos> but that's a computer work
<carlos> I can do other things at the same time
<daf> ok, am I using a script to do an initial import?
<daf> I mean, am I using your import script, or just running the basic one?
<carlos> it's a basic one, I will send you a .sql 
<daf> ok
<carlos> but it's still working
<daf> right, let me know when it's done
<carlos> so It will take some time
<carlos> sure
<daf> I wonder what happened to Steve
<carlos> So we have #1907, #1908, #1930, #1932, #1934 and #1969 to be able to release the alpha, right?
<daf> carlos: I'm going to merge a patch to fix the translator dashboard
<daf> when it's in, it should ask you for authentication before you can use it
* carlos didn't know was broken
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> ok
<daf> that list looks complete
<daf> I think I broke it yesterday
<daf> or this morning, rather :)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> does your patch close the 1930?
<daf> it does
<daf> but it's pretty ugly
<carlos> perfect :-D
<carlos> don't worry
<carlos> if it works should be enough
<daf> yeah, we can make it prettier later
<carlos> I will take care of #1932 (only gnome-panel and gnome-applets for the initial alpha release)
<daf> oh, cool
<carlos> limi should work on 1934 (and we could move it to the beta, it's mainly UI improvements...)
<carlos> and you said that #1969 is partially done, right?
<daf> yes
<daf> and finishing it should be really easy
<carlos> so let's go to relese!!!!
<carlos> :-P
<daf> just need to change pages.zcml
<daf> but I want the HTTP auth turned off first
<carlos> the 1907 and 1908 are only reviews, so I suppose we could punt them to post alpha, right?
<daf> if necessary
<daf> if Steve can look at them before we release, that would be good
<daf> but if everything else is closed, then yes, we should release
<daf> limi should be back sometime today, I think
<daf> he was only going to the dentist
<carlos> ok
<daf> "punt" is a good word
<carlos> daf: I don't know the exact meaning, but it's the term we use with GNOME bugs
<carlos> I get the idea
<carlos> so I understand it :-)
<carlos> but I don't know the translation, so... time to look for it :-D
<daf> punting is to do with boars
<daf> er, boats
<carlos> hmm, I don't get the meaning in Spanish :-P
<daf> it's a type of boat
<daf> it's also a way of moving a boat using a pole
<carlos> yes, it's more or less the meaning of the translation, but I don't see the meaning  :-P
<daf> well, when you're talking about bugs it means something completely different :)
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> shit, I was planning to attend the GNOME Summit but they moved it to October
<carlos> :-(
<daf> where is it?
<carlos> daf: GNOME Summit 3
<carlos> October 9 - 11, 2004 
<carlos> from 10:00 AM to 6:00 PM 
<carlos> Stata Center <http://web.mit.edu/evolving/stata/photos/photos2.html> 
<carlos> MIT 
<carlos> Cambridge, MA 
<carlos> I went last year 
<carlos> and I thought this year is also on november
<daf> :(
<carlos> daf: merge confirmed
<daf> carlos: https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/++skin++Debug/rosetta/translator
<daf> oh, whoops, mea culpa
<carlos> daf: :-)
<cprov> spiv: ping ?
<spiv> pong!
<daf> carlos: hmm, I can't seem to log in
<daf> should be working now
<cprov> spiv: you inserted the product "firefox" reference on sampledata-soyuz.sql before I was created (by rosetta)
<carlos> daf: where could I see the query that the login dialog does?
<carlos> the db query
<daf> carlos: go to https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/rosetta, then click on the translator link
<cprov> spiv: \s\I\it sorry
<daf> the db query? not sure
<spiv> cprov: Oh, right.
<carlos> daf: I mean the python code :-P
<daf> you'd need to ask Steve that
<carlos> I was able to login
<carlos> with my information
<daf> hrm
<carlos> but I saw your preferences :-?
<spiv> Probably in canonical.lp.placelessauth?
<daf> spiv: probably
<carlos> let me check..
<daf> carlos: ok, I can log in as daf, but not as the test user
<cprov> spiv: complicated solution, I though, or place it on rosetta or move all rosetta inserts for product firefox to soyuz ?
* carlos misses the logout button...
<carlos> daf: it should work :-?
<cprov> spiv: sorry, firefox product is a malone insert
<spiv> cprov: Yeah, I was just noticing.
<spiv> daf: Incoming parent... ;)
<carlos> daf: it works for me
<carlos> login: foo.bar@canonical.com
<carlos> pass: test
<carlos> I still see your personal data instead of the foo bar one
<daf> oh, I thought it was test@
<daf> carlos: that's a bug in the preferences page
<carlos> no, sorry O:-)
<daf> >:-)
<daf> we should get rid of the fake users where we can
<spiv> cprov: The malone sampledata depends on soyuz sampledata; probably the easiest thing is to make a new sampledata-soyuz-extra.sql and add it to the Makefile..?
<spiv> A little icky, but simple.
<cprov> spiv: I just figured out that the Packaging INSERT should be on malone together others related to it (project, sourcepackagerelease and so on)
<spiv> cprov: Ok, that's probably better than a new file.
<cprov> spiv: yep
<spiv> Even though strictly speaking it isn't sample data for Malone :)
<spiv> Do you want to do that, or should I?
<spiv> If you haven't already started, I'm happy to do it :)
<cprov> spiv: even sourcepackagerelease ? you can do :)
<carlos> daf: but I changed the fake user to be foo bar instead of you with the same patchset I added the emails
<spiv> I was just going to move that one statement... oh, except it depends on soyuz data too :(
<spiv> I think I'm leaning towards a new file, rather than dragging half the soyuz sample data into malone's.  One statement isn't too bad, but half the file is a bit excessive.
<spiv> cprov: Either way, I'll do it :)
<cprov> spiv: anyway the data are arranged in dependecy level in soyuz, if you insert in the correct place no reference will be missed, except "Sample Person" ( ohhh ?? )
<daf> carlos: right, but we eventually want to get rid of fake_user()
<carlos> daf: sure
<daf> carlos: hmm, what langauges should the product-index.pt page show if the user is not logged in?
<carlos> daf: that's a good question
<cprov> spiv: yep, I'm waiting your patch
<daf> carlos: I'll file a bug
<carlos> we should hardcode a list or implement something like the widget that let's you navigate inside the strings to translate
<carlos> so we don't show ever more than 5/8 languages
<spiv> cprov: Nearly there :)
<daf> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1976
<spiv> cprov: mirrored, merge request sent.
<carlos> ok
<daf> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1977
<daf> I'll make 1976 beta-critical
<cprov> spiv: thanks, I'm waiting the lazy arch star-merge :(
<carlos> daf: makes sense
<daf> wow, the dependency graph has gotten messy
<carlos> it should remove the old bugs or the graph will not be useful in some months
<daf> yeah
<daf> I asked it to generate a dependency graph for the .info imports and it went crazy :)
<carlos> .info imports?
<daf> yeah, for Warty
<carlos> URL?
<daf> don't bother
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> ok
<daf> it takes about 10 minutes to generate a very silly graph
<daf> with a few hundred bugs in it
<daf> it was very narrow
<daf> and very tall
<daf> and had a few small dots on it
<carlos> malone will do it better :-P
<daf> I'm sure it will :-)
<carlos> every .po file taks about 30 minutes to be imported now
<carlos> I think I will give you a .sql with all ready to import gnome-panel's .po file in the server
<carlos> (when I finish with gnome-applet)
<carlos> it will be faster
<daf> carlos: how are you doing the import?
<carlos> for i in `ls *.po`; do time python /home/carlos/Work/rosetta/scripts/poimport.py -o 4 -f $i -p gnome -d gnome-applets -t main-2.8 -l `echo $i |cut -f 1 -d '.'`; done
<daf> do you have an estimate for how long it will take to finish?
<carlos> I could tell you it
<carlos> it's on en_CA now
<daf> am I user id 4?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> perhaps tomorrow <- impossible to do it in my laptop...
<daf> I'm just wondering whether it might be faster for me to run that on the server
<carlos> daf: yes I don't have the other launchpad data imported
<carlos> daf: that's what I suggested some minutes ago
<daf> oh
<daf> right
<carlos> I will wait until the en_CA.po is imported (it should finish soon)
<carlos> and I will prepare a .sql file with my current database
<carlos> so you don't need to start from scratch
<carlos> daf: you need to "apt-get source gnome-panel gnome-applets" from warty
<daf> arg, no deb-src line in sources.list
<daf> can you give me a URL?
<carlos> trying
<carlos> but it's too slow
<carlos> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-applets/
<carlos> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-panel/
<carlos> ok, the en_CA.po is imported
* carlos prepares a .sql export
<carlos> daf: you have the .sql at chinstrap's /home/carlos/launchpad.sql.gz
<daf> right, thanks
<daf> what does it include?
<carlos> you don't need the schema
<carlos> it will drop the database
<carlos> and create and fill it
<carlos> only rosetta data
<daf> ok
<carlos> you can import the other .sql if you want
<carlos> take care that perhaps it hardcode the launchpad_test name
<carlos> I'm not sure
<carlos> no, it's not hardcoded
<carlos> you create a database and it will create all tables and data
<carlos> when you have all ready, tell me it.
<carlos> it includes already some gnome-applets .po files 
<daf> carlos: ok, so I run "zcat launchpad.sql.gz" | psql -f -"?
<carlos> no
<carlos> "zcat launchpad.sql | psql launchpad_test"
<carlos> you need the database created (if it's empty it's ok)
<carlos> the -f - is not needed
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> sorry put it
<carlos> I'm not sure now..
<daf> :)
<daf> psql:<stdin>:67148: ERROR:  must be owner of schema public
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> let me export it as INSERTS
<carlos> perhaps it's more "portable"
<daf> ok
<carlos> daf: could you try to execute it into the psql?
<carlos> ALTER TABLE ONLY public.sourcepackage DROP CONSTRAINT "$4";
<daf> carlos: I'm having some trouble with my connection to the server
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: when you are able to test it, tell me it, so I can continue with the .sql export
<daf> ok
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> daf: should we ask lalo to join the channel so we can coordinate better the release?
<daf> I suspect it might just be easier to run the import on the server
<daf> carlos: I'll do that
<carlos> daf: ok
<carlos> daf: I will add then the products creation to the sampledata-rosetta-alpha.sql file
<daf> carlos: seems he can't use IRC at the moment
<carlos> :-(
<daf> carlos: I think I need to take a break -- my head is starting to hurt
<carlos> daf: ok
<carlos> daf: see you later
<daf> carlos: I forgot to mention -- on the server, even though python is using 50% CPU and postgres 20%, importing the gnome-applets template takes 30s
<carlos> daf: it took 4 minutes in my computer
<carlos> it's the .po file what takes much more time
<daf> right, I'll time that when I run it
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: go away!!!
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> daf: ping
<daf> pong
<carlos> daf: any way to debug
<carlos> the problem when you don't see any english text?
<daf> can you reproduce it?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> my local server
<daf> have you looked in the database?
<carlos> with the gnome-applets have that problem
<carlos> I don't know what should I look
<daf> ok, can you find the message IDs for the PO file?
<carlos> funny:  Untranslated messages: -751 
<carlos> daf: one second
* carlos is getting a .po file exported first
<carlos> wow
<carlos> the slow problem is also with po export...
<carlos> daf: bug detected
<carlos> launchpad_test=# SELECT * from pomsgid where id=1;
<carlos>  id | msgid
<carlos> ----+--------
<carlos>   1 | _About
<carlos> (1 row)
<carlos> launchpad_test=# SELECT * from pomsgid where id=2;
<carlos>  id | msgid
<carlos> ----+-------
<carlos>   2 |
<carlos> (1 row)
<carlos> both are the msgid for the first msgset
<daf> what do you mean, both are?!
<daf> there are two message ID sightings?
<carlos> that we have two rows where we should have only one
<carlos> yes
<daf> with the same plural form?
<carlos> launchpad_test=# SELECT * from pomsgidsighting where pomsgset=1;
<carlos>  id | pomsgset | pomsgid |       datefirstseen        |        datelastseen    | inlastrevision | pluralform
<carlos> ----+----------+---------+----------------------------+----------------------------+----------------+------------
<carlos>   1 |        1 |       1 | 2004-09-16 16:56:34.057532 | 2004-09-16 16:56:34.057532 | f              |          0
<carlos>   2 |        1 |       2 | 2004-09-16 16:56:34.110388 | 2004-09-16 16:56:34.110388 | t              |          1
<carlos> (2 rows)
<carlos> that's not a plural form
<daf> ok, but the second sighting has pluralform=1
<carlos> msgid "_About"
<carlos> msgstr ""
<daf> and the the first one also has inlastrevision=f
<carlos> and the first one is the correct one
<daf> weeeeeird
<carlos> the second is ""
<daf> bug! bug!!
<carlos> big bug
<daf> I am also getting weird problems with authentication
<carlos> daf: seems like finally it works here
<carlos> I don't see you information anymore, I see the default one
<carlos> I mean the foo bar one
<daf> I made some changes locally which breaks it somehow
<daf> I can't work out how
<carlos> hmm but my server did not asked me for a login...
<carlos> is that normal?
<carlos> ok, you don't have it activated in all places yet
<daf> it should ask you for a login, I think
<carlos> yes, but only from the translator dashboard
<daf> oh right, yes
<daf> the preferences one isn't activated
<daf> I'll do that now
<carlos> and now I see your information as mine, so it's still broken 
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: do you need help to debug your problem?
<daf> for now, I will just undo the change
<daf> I've emailed Steve
<carlos> ok, I will look at the bug with the import
<daf> seems lalo is on Jabber
<carlos> but I will file it first
<daf> right
<carlos> daf: not now
<daf> he looks online to me
<carlos> not for me :-?
<carlos> restarting
<carlos> still missing
<carlos> yes, I see lalo now
<daf> hmm, Jabber being weird again
<carlos> I will file the bug report
<carlos> daf: #1978
<daf> thanks
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> daf: do you read anything from me?
<daf> yes
<carlos> at jabber?
<daf> yes
<carlos> I don't get my text back
<carlos> now
<carlos> wow
<carlos> lag
<carlos> lag
<carlos> lag
<carlos> for one minute
<daf> l
<daf> a
<daf> g
#launchpad 2004-09-28
* debonzi goes dinner
* debonzi and say good bye
<kiko> evening
<carlos> night!!
<kiko> hello stub
<stub> Morning
<kiko> stub, are we on for 11am UTC? 
<stub> kiko: Sure
<kiko> great.
<kiko> though that's not so great because it means I can't sleep. :)
<stub> I can do later if you want
<stub> Now is awkward
<stub> Or tomorrow
<kiko> no, 11am UTC is the time because cprov and debonzi are on for it too. my damage.
<carlos> "morning"
<cprov> stubish: morning, do we have a meet today ?
<kiko> morning
<kiko> hey cprov, stubish?
<kiko> am I late enough?
<cprov> kiko: 
<kiko> cprov, is stubish around?
<cprov> kiko: nop, I arrived and stub gots timed out but stubish looks like idle .
<kiko> argh.
<cprov> kiko: yep, we all were late !
<cprov> stub: morning 
* kiko nudges stub
<stub> Morning. 
<stub> Just realized my IRC client wasn't running :-(
<cprov> stub: nop, do you have time for a brief talk about malone portlet/console on Soyuz ?
<kiko> ah.
<stub> Sure
<kiko> okay, give me a minute.
<cprov> stub: nice, we are thinking about how to have a set of minimal/needed information about Bugs from Malone in Soyuz
<cprov> kiko: ok
* stub reboots his new ADSL connection again...
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> stubish, cprov: I'm good to go.
<kiko> so the idea is
<kiko> we want to display part of malone data in soyuz.
<kiko> part of the question is: what makes sense to display?
<kiko> I think we could have:
<kiko>  - for distro and release general statistics
<kiko>   - for source packages (and bin packages?) more detailed bug counts
<kiko>   - for packages in particular it would be good to be able to link to malone queries easily
<kiko> I'm not sure what sort of summarizing facilities malone has available we could use however
<kiko> cprov, can you paste in some of the pages on rosetta.wh for stub to see part of what we want?
<stubish> At the moment, you either have to interrogate the database or the SQLObject instances directly
<cprov> kiko: yes
<stubish> There are some existing reports that can be linked to (all bugs for a given sourcepackage).
<cprov> stub: the first one is https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/soyuz/distros/ubuntu
<kiko> stubish, what about all _open bugs for a given package?
<cprov> stub: distribituion bugs ( how to retrieve bugs for a distro ? ) 
<stubish> kiko: For that what you want is a simple select on the SourcepackageBugAssignment
<kiko> stubish, is there any hope you or justdave could cook up some interfaces we could use instead of bitscrubbing ourselves?
<stubish> cprov: Bugs are assigned to a sourcepackage, and possibly a binary package (or a product, but that doesn't affect you). I don't know how to get from distribution to sourcepackage
<kiko> stubish, consider a distribution to be a "collection" of sourcepackagereleases.
<kiko> stubish, also, it's important to note that there is a distinction -- sourcepackage and sourcepackagerelease -- where both are relevant.
<stubish> Then sure, we could list all bugs for a distribution (although that is probably a bit silly - probably just want counts for a whole distribution?)
<cprov> stubish: yes, counter should be nice 
<kiko> yes, we just want statistics for them, but maybe we want the top priority bugs for that distro?
<kiko> so a distro manager can tell if people are focusing on the right thing.
<stubish> re: Me or Dave writing the interfaces - sure, we just need to specify what you need (result of this meeting maybe).
<kiko> wow, that would be awesome.
<stubish> kiko: That is a good idea, and I think it was one of the original reports speced for Malone. Do you really want that in soyuz?
<stubish> (top bugs sort of thing, although what that actually means is still a little vague)
<kiko> stubish, a quick list of the top 10 priority bugs in a distro are interesting as part of the distro view, I would think. what do you think?
<kiko> do you have priorities and severities in malone?
<kiko> what about issue type?
<cprov> stubish: please look into https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/soyuz/distros/ubuntu/releases/warty
<stubish> We have priorities and severities, but there are few values so if you are dealing with a distribution you won't get a very good report (if there are 50 critical severity bugs, it is tricky to list the top 10 :-) )
<kiko> maybe joining severity and priority may help there.
<stubish> kiko: That might work. We will have some way of listing 'top bugs' though however that is calculated :-)
<kiko> aha.
<cprov> stubish: nice 
<kiko> stubish, did you get a chance to look at the links cprov posted?
<stubish> cprov: So you need functions to return those three counts for a distribution? Or is that page still being worked on.
<cprov> stubish: it's an idea :-)
<kiko> stubish, don't worry, we will file bugs on what we need, as soon as we've agreed it's possible.
<cprov> stubish: for sure we need better ones
<kiko> cprov, (missing link on "Mark Shuttleworth" to the personal page?)
<stubish> Ok. So I'll put together a small portlet to stick on the distribution page, clicking on which jumps to the relevant full report in malone (action point #1)
<kiko> that's perfect
* stubish checks if Malone actually still works on rosetta.hbd...
<cprov> kiko: what is missed and where ?
<kiko> cprov, the link from release owner to the owner's personal page.
* cprov the rosetta.hdb DB is broken, again 
<kiko> fun.
<kiko> cprov, give stubish a link to gwyd maybe?
<cprov> kiko: please verify if gwyddion.gwyddion.com:8085 is working ?
<kiko> worksforme
<cprov> stubish: can you try that ?
<stubish> gwyddion.com ?
<kiko> http://gwyddion.gwyddion.com:8085/soyuz/distros/ubuntu
* stubish can't resolve that
<daf> cprov: Gwyddion is a Welsh name, isn't it?
<cprov> daf: yes :)
<daf> cprov: cool :)
<daf> cprov: why did you pick that?
<stubish> Can you give me the IP address of gwyddion.gwyddion.com - it isn't resolving from here (new network connection - dunno)
<debonzi> stubish, 200.158.100.251
<cprov> daf: tks, from Celtic culture descritption ... 
<cprov> daf: I found some nice details that I like 
<stubish> ok...
<stubish> no bugs on that page - is that the issue?
<kiko> hah
<stubish> One suggestion has been that if you clicked on the 'Malone' tab at the top, it would retain context and show you the bug report for the ubuntu distribution (which would avoid the need to put bug information on many pages, but is less intuitive)
<kiko> stubish, I don't know if I like that too much -- it's too non-obvious, don't you feel?
<stubish> I think so - it might be implemented in the future for advanced users if the context is similar enough between apps (which might not be the case - Malone knows nothing about SourcepackageRelease's for instance)
<stubish> But we won't worry about it for a release or three.
<kiko> okay
<stubish> Ok... and another portlet on http://200.158.100.251:8085/soyuz/distros/ubuntu/src/warty/mozilla-firefox (The soyuz sourcepackage details page?)
<stubish> And on http://200.158.100.251:8085/soyuz/distros/ubuntu/src/warty/mozilla-firefox/0.9.0-8 (The soyuz binarypackage details page?)
<cprov> stubish: there we want to list sourcepackage bugs, maybe the high priority or severity ones 
<stubish> Yup. So that is three portlets identified.
<cprov> stubish: there is also the person one
<cprov> stubish: /soyuz/people/1
<stubish> Hmm... seems soyuz is ending up with pages I had assumed would be in some central location. This is going to affect the Malone use cases (such as they are...). Where does somebody go if they want to look at their bugs - Soyuz? Malone? or somewhere else?
<cprov> stubish: it isn't clean enough to me, but I think the right place to see extended bug info is Malone
<cprov> stubish: we just want to show something like compiled/brief info on Soyuz
<cprov> stubish: as we might do with rosetta info 
<stubish> Ok - so the portlet on the people page is similar to the distro one - summaries that link to the full reports in Malone.
<cprov> stubish: are we misunderstand some concept or use case
<stubish> cprov: No - its more that I'm clarifying things in my own mind :-)
<cprov> stubish: yes, via 'more bugs" link 
<cprov> stubish: yes, so do I 
<cprov> stubish: then I think we have 4 different portlets and we should work on their definition up to now: which info is wanted, how to encapsulated them and so 
<stubish> I think the way this should be implemented is that I create the views in lib/canonical/malone, and attach them to the relevant soyuz objects. The soyuz page template can then simply do a <div tal:content="context/whatever/maloneportletname" /> to include the info.
<stubish> The portlets should stay in Malone, as they will need to be kept in sync with Malone work.
<cprov> stubish: looks great for me !
<stubish> The portlets only link to Malone, so even if the soyuz URL's are changed it won't affect them.
<stubish> And it is only those four screens at the moment? Distribution, person, sourcepackage and binarypackage?
<cprov> stubish: yes, I think so, at least til our Sprint (alpha maybe :) ) 
<stubish> I'd be grateful if someone adds them as four seperate bugs in Bugzilla (assign them to me, and they are Malone bugs -- not Soyuz)
<kiko> we'll do that.
<cprov> stubish: thank you very much for your help :)
<stubish> I'll replace the portlets next week with ones that load from Malone. They probably will just contain dummy data or remain blank though, as there is other Malone work that will need to be done first.
<cprov> kiko: should I report the bugs ?
<kiko> stubish, you're the man.
<cprov> stubish: no problem, since we have already defined the details, take your time.
<kiko> cprov, let's privchat and see what needs to be done
<stubish> This is good, as it means I don't have to worry too much about Malone search pages -- instead, people can navigate in Soyuz and jump across to Malone as required.
<kiko> stubish, about soyuz centralizing things, I have two comments.
<kiko> first that it's kind of normal, since soyuz is the "distribution" view of the world, and ubuntu/canonical/... is about distributions.
<kiko> we're distribution-centric.
<kiko> second is that, specifically regarding the *people* side of soyuz, I am somewhat uncomfortable with it living inside soyuz and would pledge to move stuff into a separate, shared application.
<kiko> that could handle userdata, authentication and the user portal
<kiko> however, I haven't seen any push towards this and we're not letting it stop soyuz :)
<stubish> Malone had a registration screen at one stage -- I think a central area for stuff is required, and we need another
<stubish> tab for it since it shouldn't live under 'Ubuntu'
<kiko> "people" worksforme, but mark's the boss.
<stubish> Anyway - I think that is enough for now (leave it before I get more work ;) )
<kiko> right. 
<stubish> Thanks for waiting for me - sorry about getting here late.
<kiko> it was really convenient.
<debonzi> stubish, thank you for your help
<stubish> You are here! :-)
<kiko> debonzi the silent one <tm>
<debonzi> debonzi, :)
<kiko> debonzi, I have a question.
<kiko> http://gwyddion.gwyddion.com:8085/soyuz/distros/ubuntu/bin/warty/kiwi
<kiko> Current: is empty -- what does that mean? we should have text there explaining if empty is a "normal" situation.
<cprov> kiko:  there is no bin for kiwi
<kiko> cprov, okay, but then we should say "There are no binary package releases currently generated for this package"?
<cprov> kiko: I agree :)
<kiko> okay, I'll bug bonanza
<cprov> kiko: yep :)
<debonzi> kiko, I will do that
<carlos> daf: here?
<daf> here
<carlos> ok
<daf> I've just submitted a merge with the real principal->person adapter
<carlos> perfect
<carlos> so, we are ready to publish the alpha as soon as the 1978 is close
<carlos> nice
<daf> and we've imported the data
<carlos> daf: well, that's a matter of server time
<daf> once you've star-merged my latest patch, can you test #1930?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> is the merge confirmed?
<daf> not yet
<carlos> ok
<daf> I think #1969 is done
<daf> oh, no, wait
<daf> still the maintainer dashboard and the PO edit form are not restricted
<daf> carlos: ok, merge success
<carlos> daf: ok
* carlos executes star-merge
<daf> hmm, we have no plural form information for Catalan
<carlos> daf: I think it's the same on than Spanish, let me ask Jordi
<daf> s/same one than/same one as/ :)
* carlos tries to remember all that :-D
<daf> than/from/as are confusing
<daf> greater than, different from, same as
<daf> ...
<carlos> daf: well, my main problem is that last time I was learning english was about 9 years ago
<carlos> I need to retake my English studies
<daf> nonsense, I think you have been learning English since about May :)
<carlos> X-)
<carlos> I mean "study" it
<daf> I know :)
<daf> ok, so what's our plan for the rest of today?
<carlos> hmm, I'm testing it, but my database seems to be broken :-?
<carlos> it == your patch
<carlos> daf: we have two options:
<daf> I had a problem with Epiphany
<daf> it was remembering form values
<carlos> 1.- Try to debug and fix the 1978 you and me
<daf> I had to resort to Firefox
<carlos> 2.- Start implementing the scripts we were talking about with Steve to import data
<daf> yeah, I guess those are our options :-/
<carlos> daf: I don't think it's the same problem I'm having, seems like I don't see the evolution sample data 
<carlos> daf: any way to talk with lalo?
<daf> oh, it's saying "No recently translated templates."?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> that's my problem
<carlos> reloading the database
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> perhaps it's because I'm not logged
<carlos> and thus I don't have any language...
<carlos> yes, that was the problem
<daf> you should have to be logged in to see it
<carlos> daf: perfect, you patch works
<carlos> I added a new translation to evolution
<carlos> and it appears in my dashboard
<daf> woo, a bug to close!
<carlos> daf: btw, we should show the resource list to anonymous people, and asking for a login if they click on translate it
<daf> I agree
<daf> I think that's what we're currently doing, isn't it?
<carlos> daf: are you using labels for the dashboard thing?
<daf> no
<carlos> daf: not really, anonymous don't have a language list so the list is empty
<daf> person.translatedTemplates()
<daf> oh, I see
<daf> yes, there's a bug open for that
<carlos> daf: ok
<carlos> so, next step?
<carlos> if we cannot talk with lalo, I think we should work on fixing the bug, IMHO it should be closed today
<daf> closing bugs is a nice feeling :)
<carlos> :-D
<carlos> daf: you forgot to remove some debug prints about the translation form:
<carlos> >>> msgid found (es, evolution addressbook)
<carlos> >>> old_translations:
<carlos> [u'libreta de direcciones de Evolution'] 
<carlos> >>> msgid found (es, current addressbook folder)
<carlos> >>> old_translations:
<carlos> [u'carpeta de libretas de direcciones actual'] 
<carlos> >>> msgid found (es, have )
<carlos> >>> old_translations:
<carlos> [u'tiene'] 
<daf> yeah, they need to go :)
<daf> and you forgot a space in u'tiene ' :)
<carlos> no, I don't
<carlos> that string comes from the sample data
<carlos> :-D
<daf> oh, right, that's the old one :)
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> now that you said that..
<carlos> is there any way (with javascript) so we show the user the same "icons" for the return char and the spaces inside the edit input?
<daf> no idea
<daf> also, we should get rid of the information shown when the form is submitted
<carlos> that way the UI will be improved ..
<carlos> yes
<carlos> we should ask limi post-alpha
<daf> carlos: we still have .encode('utf-8') in sql.py
<daf> several times
<carlos> we can nuke them 
<carlos> or we should :-P
<daf> we should
<carlos> ok. I'm going to do a review of all import code
<carlos> looking for the bug
<daf> ok
<carlos> could you take care of the encode calls?
<daf> a test case would be good :(
<carlos> ok
<daf> for 1978, I mean
<carlos> I will review then the current test case
<carlos> because they should detect the bug
<carlos> and they are not doing it
<carlos> so we have a bug with our bug detector :-P
<daf> do you think it would be reasonable to add "assert isinstance(foo, unicode)" to sql.py in places where it's calling ".encode('utf-8')"?
<daf> in order to make sure nothing is passing strings in
<carlos> hmm, don't know
<stub> daf: Sounds good to me.
<carlos> daf: with your changes to the auth code, could you close any of the Steve's bugs?
<daf> stub: groovy
<daf> carlos: perhaps, I'll check
<carlos> ok
<daf> hmm
<daf> well, I think #1908 is probably closable
<daf> but strictly speaking, the bug is that Steve should check it
<daf> so I won't close it
<carlos> daf: then punt it to post-alpha
<daf> similarly for #1907
<daf> I'll wait to see if Steve turns up today, I think
<daf> but I will punt if we're waiting on them alone
<carlos> ok
<daf> that means we only have #1907, #1908 and #1978
<carlos> right
<daf> 3 open bugs in the list, 3 open bugs
<daf> merge a patch, mark it fixed
<daf> 2 open bugs in the list
<daf> o/~
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> daf: the functional tests fails checking the sql interface about efforts (I think it fails because the DB is empty...)
<daf> I think you're right
<carlos> any way to fix it until we start using it?
* carlos thinks on remove those classes from the ftests
<daf> you can remove them temporarily
<daf> or comment them out
<carlos> ok
<daf> that would be better
<carlos> ok, done
<carlos> now I get an error with the poimport test
<carlos> Traceback (most recent call last):
<carlos>   File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/rosetta/ftests/test_poimport.py", line 28, in setUp
<carlos>     canonical.lp.initZopeless()
<carlos> NameError: global name 'canonical' is not defined
<carlos> should I export the PYTHONPATH for the unittest?
<spiv> At a guess, "import canonical.lp "?
<daf> hmm, it should be doing that
<carlos> spiv: bingo
<kiko> hey spiv
<daf> spiv: perhaps the test generator is buggy, then
<spiv> kiko: Hey, how's it going?
<daf> s/spiv/carlos/
<carlos> daf: no, that's from a manual test (the test_poimport.py) it's not about the interface test
<daf> oh, right
<kiko> spiv, quite well. had a *great* talk with stub this morning, he rocks.
* carlos is happy to know that the functional tests are not executed with every pqm merge
* debonzi lunch 
<spiv> kiko: Great :)
<spiv> kiko: My email is down, but you (or someone) will be sending a summary to the list?  Or perhaps you have already?
* spiv hates it when email is broken
<daf> carlos: did you get a reply from jblack about the PQM wedginess?
<daf> spiv: again? :(
<spiv> daf: Yeah.
<carlos> daf: no
<carlos> daf: he said that will ask lifeless
<daf> carlos: right
<daf> well, it's not an urgent problem right now
* carlos fixed the functional tests so they pass now
<carlos> now
<carlos> I should "break" them again
<carlos> so they detect the bug 
<carlos> 1978
<kiko> spiv, I can get you pasteback.
<kiko> carlos, is justdave currently the only bugzilla admin we have?
<carlos> kiko: hmm, I'm not completely sure
<carlos> but I think so
<kiko> thanks.
<spiv> kiko: Thanks!
<kiko> spiver!
<kiko> spiv, cprov and I got together today too and we think we're mature enough now to start using bugs to track work
<kiko> spiv, how do you feel about that?
<kiko> we're finding it hard to keep track with wiki lists at this point
<spiv> Sounds good to me.
<kiko> (they grow long)
<spiv> I've just started doing that myself, and it's working well for me so far.
<kiko> spiv, so I'm going to kill 30 minutes today moving stuff from the wiki into bugzilla, as soon as justdave clears my privs.
<spiv> Go for it.
<daf> kiko: come and join us in bug-oriented task management land :)
<kiko> daf, remember, I'm a Bugzilla maintainer :)
<daf> I didn't know that!
<daf> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/chart.cgi?category=-All-&subcategory=-All-&name=181&select0=1&label0=open+Rosetta+bugs&line0=184&datefrom=&dateto=&action-wrap=Chart+This+List
<kiko> erhm
<kiko> oh.
<kiko> I am being very very silly.
<daf> what have you done now? :)
<kiko> requested privs on bugzilla.no-name-yet.com. 
<daf> silly kiko
<kiko> maybe I should take a one-week holiday.
<carlos> daf: sorry, one more bug for the alpha (but could be punted)
<daf> carlos: no worries
<kiko> london sounds like a nice destination
<carlos> kiko: :-P
<carlos> kiko: spain is hotter
<daf> kiko: yes, it's er, nice at this time of year
<kiko> just make sure nobody insists on me working for that week
<daf> carlos: do you think you can fix it?
<daf> carlos: or would you like me to try?
<carlos> daf: it's too easy
<daf> :D
<carlos> we need to append a white space
<carlos> when exporting translators comments
<carlos> that's all
<carlos> well, prepend
<daf> does it work with multi-line comments?
<daf> i.e. the space could affect wrapping
<carlos> no idea
<carlos> we are talking about comments from a .po file
<spiv> Gah, I don't have email... which makes merge requests annoying.
<carlos> so if they where right inside the .po file
<carlos> they should be also correct with our exported .po file
<daf> spiv: would you like me to make a request on your behalf?
<spiv> daf: Well, I can do it, it just takes a bit of mucking around :)
<daf> spiv: ok
<spiv> This merge isn't urgent, so I'll do some more work then worry about it.
<kiko> guys
<kiko> have you been seeing weird PQM commit messages for merges? it's including now changes made by others.. is that correct?
<carlos> kiko: know bug
<kiko> that changed around this week, AFAIK
<carlos> I'm the master
<carlos> and I affect all your commits
<carlos> I'm the king!!!!
<carlos> :-D
<kiko> carlos, I always knew you were the master!
<spiv> Not recently, but then I haven't gotten any email today...
<carlos> kiko: I reported it already to arch team
<carlos> kiko: it's the second time it happens
<kiko> that's freaking me out
<spiv> I thought that symptom was a result of the "crossing the streams" issue?
<carlos> so they should know how to fix it
<carlos> spiv: it's possible, I had my archive broken yesterday
<spiv> carlos: Oh well, I presume the arch team will sort it out :)
<kiko> in arch we trust?
<carlos> kiko: it's our god and we should trust always it
<spiv> kiko: Basically, yes :)
<carlos> :-D
* kiko mutters something incomprehensible under his breath and goes back to bugzilla
<spiv> :)
<carlos> kiko: if you are bored... you could help us with the #1978 O:-)
<kiko> BORED?!
* carlos hides
<kiko> I need some Xanax. Cheap Prescription Drugs keep you awake all night long.
<daf> carlos: you don't need to hide -- you are the king!
<carlos> daf: true!!!!
<carlos> :-D
<carlos> kiko: sugar, you only need sugar :-)
<daf> kiko: yeah, if you can't get sleep, try substituting food
<carlos> kiko: I was able to be awake 36 hours only with that :-D
<kiko> spiv, bug 1956 is solved, even without the sample data (debonzi added it manually).
<kiko> spiv, are you happy if I break the dependency, add a note to 1956, and reassign and resolve it?
* spiv looks
<spiv> kiko: Well, part of the point of that bug is to import not just real data, but a realistic quantity of it.
<spiv> So I guess as a start I should update the bug to make that fact obvious ;)
<kiko> I'm sorry.
<spiv> But you're right that it no longer blocks 1955.
<kiko> I'm talking about 1955. 
<kiko> right
<kiko> so the answer is yes?
<spiv> Ok :)
<spiv> Yes
<kiko> cool.
* kiko kicks rosetta.warthogs
<carlos> kiko: hey!!
<daf> kiko: it's no longer automatically updating
<daf> kiko: mea culpa
<kiko> and it's also currently broken. nice. :)
<daf> kiko: works for me
<kiko> https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/soyuz/distros
<daf> oh
<daf> that's Soyuz broken, then :)
<daf> fix0red
* daf puts his magix fix0rating wand away
* carlos goes to take a shower and to get dressed
<carlos> see you later
<daf> carlos: that's the best thing about this job
<kiko> naked coding?
<daf> kiko: YES!
<carlos> daf: well, I have the same thing since wednesday night...
<carlos> kiko: X-)
<kiko> carlos, WE ARE NOT INTERESTED IN THE DETAILS
<carlos> kiko: :-P
<carlos> perfect and my server is down now
<carlos> ggrrrr
<kiko> dude, the canonical bugzilla is really hidden
<cprov> kiko: err try to do all the work by yourself ?
* spiv blinks
<kiko> eh?
<spiv> I just looked at this window, and the first two things I saw were about a "magix fix0rating wand" and "naked coding".
<kiko> you missed Xanax and Cheap Prescription Drugs?
<cprov> spiv: hi, guy, how is it going with soyuz ? any news ?
<spiv> Thankfully, yes.
<spiv> cprov: Well my email is down :(
<kiko> cprov, that's like saying how is it going with life? :)
<spiv> So if there's any news, I haven't heard it ;)
* cprov phone
<daf> spiv: so much to do, so little sleep...
<spiv> Yeah
* cprov back again
<cprov> spiv: I'm just implementing People with no differences between Person and Team, quite simple and easy.
<kiko> though I am unhappy with that :-/
<cprov> kiko: why ? look in DB there is no Team, I mean Team is a Person anyway :-|
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> I think the pages should be different, but..
<kiko> (avoiding ifs)
<cprov> kiko: yeah, the page will have just few differences in "private info" just it 
<cprov> kiko: you still can assign a bug to a Team
<kiko> i guess.
<cprov> kiko: or have a Team email
<kiko> yeah, teams need email.
<cprov> kiko: or have a Team as maintainer for a pkg
<cprov> kiko:  so, everything you can do to a person :)
<kiko> heh
* debonzi University Test :(
<daf> debonzi: ?
<cprov> kiko: please, just have a look on gwyddion.gwyddion.com/soyuz/people
<cprov> kiko: hurry up, I have a test in 10 min :)
<debonzi> daf, yep
<daf> both of you have an exam?
<debonzi> daf, yep.. the same
<daf> good luck!
<debonzi> daf, Thanks.. Ill need :)
<daf> what's the test on?
<debonzi> Eletromagnetism (ARRRGGHHH) :)
<cprov> kiko: ping
<daf> urg :-/
* daf back shortly
<kiko> pong
<kiko> eeeeeleectriiicittyyyyyy
<cprov> kiko: the link, quick look, 2 min
<kiko> looking
<cprov> kiko: search or see the entire list
<kiko> yes, I've noticed
<cprov> kiko: we have person and teams on same level :)
<cprov> kiko: do you think it works for us ?
<kiko> Iam confused only by one thing: Email: Mark Shuttleworth?
<cprov> kiko: +edit and real roles soon
<cprov> kiko: owner ... try again :)
<kiko> and the case-sensitivity problem? 
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> is that team lead or something?
<cprov> kiko: yes soon too :)
<cprov> kiko: teamowner to be precise !
<cprov> kiko: time is over ... see you in one hour 
<kiko> do it!
* carlos is back with new energy
<carlos> daf: ping
<carlos> nothing, sorry
<daf> silly carlos :)
<carlos> :-P
<daf> spiv: any idea how I would go about setting up a dummy adapter for use in a unit test?
<spiv> You probably want to use the PlacelessSetup mixin.
<spiv> (e.g. lib/canonical/lp/placelessauth/tests/test_authutility.py does this)
<spiv> That file also has an example of registering an adapter: "ztapi.provideAdapter(IHTTPCredentials, ILoginPassword, BasicAuthAdapter)"
<daf> stonking!
<daf> looks just like what I need, thanks
<spiv> Basically, model your unit test after TestPlacelessAuth in that file :)
<daf> right
<daf> I already have a test
<daf> but it broke after a code change I just made
<spiv> From #ubuntu... <psi> how would I send in a translation of the Computer menu? many entries there are not translated to swedish
<daf> I wish I could say "go to Rosetta" :)
<spiv> It'll be good when rosetta is done :)
<carlos> daf: could you look at #1985 ?
<daf> carlos: what's the problem?
<carlos> daf: reread it, please, I added a comment
<carlos> we could punt it post alpha, but I don't agree
<daf> ok, I see your comment now
<carlos> I mean that I don't agree on the current behaviour
<carlos> I did changed it to post alpha
<daf> carlos: I've commented
<carlos> reading
* carlos thinks if we should add a flag to a pomsgset to mark it as a pluralform
<carlos> well, to all pomsgsets :-P
<kiko> cprov, I'll need to get to the bugs tonight, I have other problems to handle.
<cprov> kiko: ok
* carlos hates debug!!!!
<carlos> daf: I think I found the problem
<daf> yeah?
<carlos> daf: yes
<carlos> all msgids are inserted as plural forms
<carlos> seems like "" is taken as a valid string
<carlos> instead as a "we don't have a message here"
<carlos> I'm tracing the code until I get the exact point where the checks fails
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> daf: could you look at pofile_adapters.py?
<carlos> line #293
<daf> I see it
<carlos> daf: is that correct?
* carlos is lost
<carlos> it always fills the plural form??
<daf>                 raise POInvalidInputError('PO template has msgstrs', 0)
<daf> that is my line #293
<carlos> -> proxy.msgidPlural = kw.get('msgidPlural', '')
<carlos> > /home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/rosetta/pofile_adapters.py(173)_set_msgidPlural()
<carlos> -> if old_plural is not None:
<carlos> (Pdb) n
<carlos> > /home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/rosetta/pofile_adapters.py(176)_set_msgidPlural()
<carlos> -> self._msgset.makeMessageIDSighting(value, 1, update=True)
<carlos>      try:
<carlos>             proxy.msgidPlural = kw.get('msgidPlural', '')
<carlos>             if kw.get('msgstr'):
<carlos>                 raise POInvalidInputError('PO template has msgstrs', 0)
<carlos>             proxy.commentText = kw.get('commentText', '')
<carlos>             proxy.sourceComment = kw.get('sourceComment', '')
<carlos>             proxy.fileReferences = kw.get('fileReferences', '').strip()
<carlos>             proxy.flags = kw.get('flags', ())
<carlos>             plurals = [] 
<carlos>             for inp_plural in kw.get('msgstrPlurals', ()):
<carlos>                 if inp_plural:
<carlos>                     raise POInvalidInputError('PO template has msgstrs', 0)
<carlos>                 plurals.append(inp_plural)
<carlos>             proxy.msgstrPlurals = plurals
<carlos>             proxy.obsolete = kw.get('obsolete', False)
<carlos>             proxy.flush()
<carlos> mine is the try:
<carlos> What I don't understand is if there is a kw.get... why the trace executes the set_msgidPlural
* carlos does not understand all this code, so perhaps he's missing something
<daf> hmmmm
<carlos> the error is at this point, I'm sure, because is where the "" string is created into the database and it does not comes from the .pot
<daf> I think this code needs more comments
<carlos> daf: agree
<carlos> yes, that's exactly the problem
<carlos> the plural form is always inserted althought it's ''
<daf> why is the parameter there at all?
<carlos> no idea
<carlos> but 
<carlos> proxy.msgidPlural = kw.get('msgidPlural', '')
<carlos> is what is fucking all 
<daf> ouch
<carlos> the proxy.msgidPlural executes the set_msgidPlural
<carlos> and then the plural form is inserted into the database
<carlos> as ''
<carlos> always
* carlos preparing a comment to the bug report
<carlos> daf: but I don't have a idea about how to fix it
<carlos> because I don't understand that code
<daf> I think it should be something like
<daf> if kw.get('msgidPlural', '') != '':
<daf>     proxy.msgidPlural = kw.get('msgidPlural')
<carlos> makes sense
<carlos> I will try it now
<carlos> as soon as I finish with the bug comment
* carlos restoring the db to test this fix
<carlos> daf: I don't understand why kw.get('msgidPlural'...) returns '' if the msgidPlural field does not exists...
<carlos> or I think it should not exists...
<daf> that's what .get does for dictionaries
<daf> perhaps this would be better:
<daf> if 'msgidPlural' in kw and kw['msgidPlural']  != '':
<daf>     ...
<carlos> daf: works!!!
<carlos> but we still have a bug, the msgid is marked as non current
<carlos> launchpad_test=# SELECT * from pomsgidsighting where pomsgset=24;
<carlos>  id | pomsgset | pomsgid |       datefirstseen        |        datelastseen    | inlastrevision | pluralform
<carlos> ----+----------+---------+----------------------------+----------------------------+----------------+------------
<carlos>  28 |       24 |      98 | 2004-09-17 23:24:38.720409 | 2004-09-17 23:24:38.720409 | f              |          0
<carlos> (1 row)
<daf> hmmmmm
<carlos> It comes because at sql.py it's created with it set to false
<carlos> we need to change it into true at any point
<daf> when you set one to true, you also need to set all the others to false
<daf> correct?
<carlos> right
<carlos> seems like current code
<carlos> does that only with plural forms
<carlos> but the singular string for that plural form is never updated
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I think I see a way to fix it
<carlos> but we need lalo's review to be sure the changes will work
<carlos> I mean, will not break anything else
<carlos> daf: could you look at makeMessageIDSighting method from sql.py?
<carlos> I think it has also a bug
<carlos> it only marks as "inLastRevision" the plural form part
<carlos> but not the main msgid
<carlos> jesus, this is a madness
<daf> I'm looking at makeMessageIDSighting
<daf> if pluralForm == 0, doesn't messageID 0 get updated?
<carlos> daf: yes, sorry about that. That function is correct
<carlos> I misunderstood it 
<carlos> daf: so here is the situation
<carlos> 1.- We insert a pomsgid with inLastRevision=False (by default is that value)
<carlos> 2.- If there is any plural form, we insert it and then change its inLastRevision = True
<carlos> I think we should add a call to makeMessageIDSighting for the pomsgid here:
<carlos> try:
<carlos>             msgset = self.potemplate.messageSet(msgid)
<carlos>         except KeyError:
<carlos>             msgset = self.potemplate.createMessageSetFromText(msgid)
<carlos>         else:
<carlos>             try:
<carlos>                 msgset.getMessageIDSighting(0, allowOld=True).dateLastSeen = "NOW"
<carlos>             except KeyError:
<carlos>                 # If we don't have any MessageIDSighting, we shouldn't fail.
<carlos>                 pass
<daf> where does step 1 happen?
<carlos> after that code
<carlos> the code I pasted 
<carlos> line #282
<daf> pofile_adapters?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> it looks for that msgid, if it does not exists it's created
<carlos> but I don't understand the else clause for that try
<daf> nrrg
<daf> you mean the except claue?
<cprov> spiv: ping
<carlos> the except KeyError is ok for me 
<carlos> but the else:
<cprov> daf: you ..ahah brief help with sqlobject ?
<carlos> I don't understand it
<daf> cprov: what's the problem?
<daf> carlos: oh, the outer try:
<carlos> msgset will not have any value if we get a exception, right?
<cprov> daf: TeamParticipation.selectBy(teamID=self.id) 
<carlos> daf: yes
<cprov> daf:  I want to join the person table too and select just results with teamoner not NULL
<carlos> cprov: do you know the MultipleJoin option?
<cprov> daf: ie. I want just the team not the persons
<spiv> cprov: pong.
<carlos> well, method :-P
<cprov> daf:  not used to it !
<cprov> spiv: help using MultipleJoin()
<daf> carlos: I'm having a hard time understanding the code also
<carlos> daf: ok, I will fix it as I think it should work
<carlos> and we will care about it later...
<spiv> cprov: To do a join in a select, you need .select, not .selectBy, unfortunately.
<spiv> cprov: TeamParticipation.select("team = %d AND Person.id = TeamParticipation.person AND Person.teamowner IS NULL")
<cprov> spiv: I suspect, did you undestant my aim ?
<spiv> Er, I meant IS NOT NULL :)
<cprov> spiv: you are the man !
<spiv> (plus, you can't test for NULL/NOT NULL with selectBy either :( )
<daf> carlos: I'd love to see more comments in this code
<spiv> Oh, and you'd need to do '% self.id' after that string, of course :)
<carlos> daf: me too, but lalo is not available now
<daf> carlos: right
<daf> carlos: we might be able to add some ourselves
* cprov testing spiv magic
<daf> I think lalo's code is a bit cryptic sometimes
<carlos> spiv: could they use the MultipleJoin method to do a Join against the same table?
<spiv> carlos: That's an interesting thought.
<cprov> spiv: just have a quick look on gwyddion.gwyddion.com:8085/soyuz/people, please :)
<carlos> daf: I will check if I'm right and I will try to add the comments I'm sure are right :-)
<carlos> spiv: what does it means? that it's possible or that you are not sure? :-P
#launchpad 2004-09-29
<cprov> spiv: I have implemented nested teams
<cprov> spiv: can you see
<daf> carlos: that sounds like a sensible strategy :)
<spiv> cprov: Yes, I can :)
<carlos> daf: :-P
<cprov> spiv: what do you think ?
<carlos> daf: ok, it worked
<carlos> :-)
<daf> \o/
<spiv> It's looking good so far :)
<spiv> I got the impression from Mark that he wasn't expecting to have nested teams immediately, though.
<spiv> So I'm not too concerned if the nesting isn't perfect yet.
<cprov> spiv: sampledata is broken ...
<carlos> daf: and with my changes the CPU is not always at 100% while importing the .pot and .po :-O
<daf> carlos: ?!
<daf> you fixed the bug *and* made it faster?
<carlos> daf: or perhaps the bug made it slow...
<daf> perhaps
<daf> either way, congratulations :)
<carlos> daf: please, wait until it ends and we are sure it's fixed :-P
<daf> yes, you're right
<spiv> cprov: What's broken about it?
<carlos> http://gollum.pemas.net:8085/rosetta/projects/gnome/gnome-terminal/gnome-terminal/translate
<carlos> fixed
<carlos> let me check for a plural form...
<carlos> daf: seems like they still work
<carlos> http://gollum.pemas.net:8085/rosetta/projects/gnome/gnome-terminal/gnome-terminal/translate?offset=495
<carlos> daf: I will send now a changeset to bugzilla
<carlos> so you can review the changes before the commit, ok?
<daf> ok
<daf> you could commit to a branch
<daf> like I did for #1919
<carlos> is there an easy way to do it without creating it with tag + porting my patch ?
<daf> no
<carlos> ok
<daf> tla undo -o +import-fixes
<daf> tla tag -S X Y
<daf> tla get Y
<daf> cd Y
<daf> tla redo ../+import-fixes
<daf> tla commit
<daf> something like that, I think
<carlos> phone
<carlos> ok
<cprov> spiv: the sampledata isn't consistent/coherent
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> daf: I'm not sure it makes sense it's a two line change...
<carlos> X-)
<daf> carlos: ok :)
<daf> you might as well paste the patch into bugzilla, then
<carlos> daf: it's in bugzilla now
<carlos> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=9
<daf> I've closed #1977
<carlos> daf: perfect!!
<carlos> as soon as we close the 1978, we could try to have rosetta ready so on Monday could be launched (or tomorrow)
<daf> I think it will be Monday now
<daf> are you going to time the import again?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> daf: it should take half of the previous time
<carlos> we are importing now much less data
<daf> oh, of course :)
<daf> that makes sense
<carlos> :-P
<daf> we now have only 4 calls to fake_person
<carlos> :-D
<carlos> well done!
<carlos> The import process has 50% of my CPU for python and the other 50% for postmaster
<carlos> I think last time the .pot import took 4 minutes
<carlos> exactly
<carlos> real    2m10.782s
<carlos> user    1m1.301s
<carlos> sys     0m1.575s
<daf> excellent!
<daf> aha, now it's only 3 fake_person calls
<carlos> :-P
<daf> one left in ViewProject, one in ViewTranslationEffort and one in ViewTranslationEffortCategory
* daf will be back later
<carlos> daf: bad news, the import is broken now
<carlos> with plural forms
<carlos> but I think it's not because my change
<carlos> but because a previous fix 
<carlos> daf: later
* carlos goes to have dinner
<carlos> daf: I'm going to sleep now
<carlos> daf: seems like lalo knows when the importer was broken
<carlos> daf: and the parser seems to be also broken
<daf> carlos: yeah, I need to sleep also
<carlos> I will work tomorrow some hours on this, we should release rosetta on Monday!
<daf> yeah, I'm planning to do some work over the weekend
<carlos> ok, then see you tomorrow
<SteveA> hello
<lifeless> olleh
#launchpad 2004-09-30
<carlos> daf: ping
<daf> pong!
<carlos> daf: :-P
<carlos> I think we are ready to launch the alpha
<carlos> :-D
<carlos> do you want to set up it so tomorrow we could launch it?
<daf> I'm not 100% confident in that patch
<carlos> daf: I tested it
<carlos> and works
<carlos> we could refactor the code later
<carlos> daf: what problem do you think it has?
<daf> well, refactoring is about changing the code without changing what it does
<daf> this is about changing what it does
<daf> I'm worried about setting inLastRevision to True by default
<daf> as it affects TTW translations
<carlos> daf: it is only changed into the msgid
<carlos> not the msgstr ones
<daf> I think it would be better to add an extra parameter to the method
<carlos> a msgid for the first string should always have it
<carlos> daf: a msgset with a sequence= 0 will say that the msgset is not anymore in the .po/.pot file
<carlos> daf: don't get confused by the "inLastRevision" vs. "inPoFile"
<daf> remind me what the difference is
* daf is doing some Debian work right now
<carlos> daf: do you want to wait until tomorrow to talk about it?
<daf> well, I'm happy to talk about it now
<daf> but I might not do any more work on it tonight
<daf> I'm feeling quite tired
<carlos> ok
<daf> I spent the weekend looking at castles with spiv and Mary :)
<carlos> daf: good job!!, we need to relax from time to time or we will get mad :-)
<daf> :)
<daf> yeah, it was nice to get away from Rosetta for a while
<carlos> I was watching tv until this afternoon
<carlos> and doing nothing related to computers :-P
<carlos> ok, about the inLastRevision vs. inPofile...
<carlos> we know that a msgid is unique and will be never changed over time for a given msgset
<daf> agreed
<carlos> if a msgset is removed from a po file (when I say po it's po/pot)
<carlos> the sequence is changed to 0
<carlos> so we know that pomsgset is not valid anymore
<carlos> until we see it again
<daf> yep
<carlos> so the inLastRevision does not say anything about if that msgid is or not at the po file
<carlos> but if it was the last one seen for that msgset
<carlos> so the case for a msgid, it will be always true because it will not be changed ever
<daf> ok, so the name is misleading?
<carlos> no, because the msgid_plural could change
<carlos> but yes, perhaps the name could be improved
<daf> hmm, ok
<daf> that makes me happier about the patch
<daf> did you merge it?
<carlos> I don't remember it. I think so
* daf checks
<carlos> yes it's merged
<daf> egads pbuilder is slow
<daf> looks like PQM is still a little wedged
<carlos> daf: I found a bug because lalo's comment
<daf> yeah, I just saw it
<daf> if you agree with him, can you make the change and merge it?
<daf> I'm still a bit confused
<carlos> sure
<carlos> I'm looking at it now
<carlos> grr, it's not a trivial fix
#launchpad 2004-10-01
<daf> carlos: isn't that what make{MessageID,TranslationSighting} are for?
<carlos> but we are not using it that way (I think)
* carlos talking with lalo at jabber
<carlos> should we joing the room?
<daf> ok
<carlos> night!
<debonzi> lifeless, hi, are you around?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> @ jeffs, about to leave ..
* Signon time  :    Tue Sep 14 06:17:33 2004
* Signoff time :    Mon Sep 20 06:16:34 2004
* Total uptime :    5d 23h 59m  1s
<carlos> ddaa, lifeless: I sent only a merge request to pqm about 30 minutes ago, and I received a success mail, but now I got one with a failure :-?
<carlos> but I did not sent a new merge request
<ddaa> Maybe you did... *shrugs*
<ddaa> Is rocketfuel missing something from you?
<carlos> ddaa: it should not, if the first success was correct
<carlos> let me check
<carlos> with archzoom
<ddaa> Well, if the first merge was correct _and_ complete there is no reason the second merge would fail...
<carlos> ddaa: it fails because a conflict
<ddaa> In a nutshell, I'd say "do not worry about the duplicate message, just make sure your stuff got merged, do the "unwedge merge gymnastic" if needed, and proceed".
<carlos> but I did not change anything more
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> Sounds like you got a cross-merge situation...
<carlos> ddaa: I did a commit, a merge request and nothing more
<ddaa> Try merging from rocketfuel (in a clean tree) to be sure.
<ddaa> carlos: mirror?
<carlos> ddaa: it's executed as a  hook with every commit
<ddaa> Mh... does not sound like something that could cause a cross-merge...
<carlos> I know
<carlos> :-)
<ddaa> No idea what's the problem. If it becomes painful, ring me again and I will have a look at your branch...
<carlos> yes, my changes are at rocketfuel
<carlos> so I suppose it should not be a problem...
<stub> lifeless: production db upgrade still on for tomorrow?
<lifeless> ye
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> yes.
<lifeless> midday I think will be best for me
<stub> I've got an appointment - I either need morning or after  3pm
<stub> Minimum I need 11:30 - 2pm free
<lifeless> stub: 3-4:30 do ?
<stub> lifeless: Sure
<lifeless> I have to leave 4:30 sharp to go to the postgresql users group thing
<stub> lifeless: I'll make sure I'm back online before 3pm
<lifeless> Cool.
<debonzi> spiv, ping
<debonzi> spiv, is there a way to make a distinc select ?
<spiv> Not at the moment.
<spiv> There's some disucssion of it on the SQLObject list.
<spiv> There's a workaround, though....
<spiv> distinctResults = Set(Table.select(...))
<debonzi> spiv, ok, Ill try.. thanks
<spiv> (with a "from sets import Set" somewhere)
<spiv> debonzi: soyuz/distros/ubuntu/bin/warty/mozilla-firefox/0.9.0-9 seems to be broken in current rocketfuel.
<debonzi> spiv, I gonna take a look
<spiv> debonzi: Thanks :)
<debonzi> spiv, here it works.. did you rebuild the db sampledata?
<spiv> Oh, no, I didn't.
<spiv> My bad :)
<spiv> Thanks :)
<debonzi> spiv, :) no problem... try and say if you have some problem
* debonzi goes lunch
<spiv> debonzi: Btw, I see you fixed 2008 for me.  Thanks!
<debonzi> spiv, you are welcome
<kiko> yo debonzi
<kiko> stub, hola
#launchpad 2004-10-02
<stub> kiko: morning
<kiko> stub, very funny. ;)
<sabdfl> stub: night!
<lifeless> debonzi: what did you want yesterday?
<debonzi> I had a little problem with my archive, but its already solved.. thanks
<lifeless> ok
<cprov> kiko: stub : here is the place :)
<kiko> aha!
<cprov> kiko: no, i think, why do you want displayname in lowercase ?
<kiko> because of the URL section
<cprov> kiko: in this case it loses its functionality
<stub> cprov: Not displayname, name
<kiko> I said *displayname*.
<cprov> kiko: yep, ok names are suposed to be unique on distro and distrorelease, but in Person, we don't have nothing similar to use in as traverse
<kiko> yes, in person it's freaking me out too -- there's a bug open though <wink>
<stub> kiko: Hey - I can add it anytime :-)
<kiko> stub, well, nobody seems to agree with need a login name, incredibly.
<stub> I do
<cprov> three lost on it 
<kiko> they seem to think that an email address will work for everything
<cprov> kiko: stub: having you seen the auth_component for launchpad written for spiv ?
<stub> We can't use displayname in many places, because it is not unique. I'll have to display the integer id or something, or flag one of the email addresses as 'primary' and display that for all the spam robots :-)
<cprov> how does it works ?
<kiko> no, I haven't looked at it yet. does it actually work?
<kiko> stub, one sec. we've shifted to discussing Person now, right?
<stub> kiko: Yup
<kiko> well
<cprov> kiko: I haven't seen too, just the large commit on arch at morning 
<kiko> stub, the issue there seems to be using the email address as a traversal string. do we want to do that, or do we want a login/nick?
<stub> Even if auth is done using email address, I think we still need Person.name for traversal and display-name-when-we-need-it-to-be-unambiguous
<stub> Traversal using email is evil, as email addresses fluctuate
<stub> (well... so might login name, but that would be a conscious decision if we allow it)
<stub> Also we will get complaints because the email addresses will be harvested by spambots
<stub> Or people don't actually want them public, etc.
<stub> And we have multiple email addresses per person atm, and no way to flag one as primary.
* stub just realized he is running really late...
<kiko> stub, well, we use distro release as a traversal string, and it can change too...
<kiko> right.
<stub> email address changes are forced on people. Changing distroname or login name is a choice, and people do it because they *want* those changes including the fallout to URL's.
<kiko> btw, where I said "displayname should be lowercase" I mean "traversable names".
<kiko> stub, well, not all email address changes are forced on people, though they may be (unemployed, server died, etc).
<stub> kiko: I assumed that :-)
<kiko> luckily it appears you are on a different sort of drug than I am
<kiko> the kind I'm on makes me make mad statements in public
<kiko> okay
<kiko> well, if we want a unique name/nick.. if we want this to be painless we just add a field to the table and an editable field to edit personal info form and go on with life.
<kiko> or we battle it out with steve and the gang about soyuz implying a globally unique nick/login space for OSS. :)
<cprov> kiko: In that last way we'll experiment the live sensation to lost our canonical emails :)
<kiko> yes, it will be thrilling to discover 
<stub> Ok - I have to fly. Feel free to email this discussion to launchpad@, or I will do something similar this arvo.
<kiko> arvo?
<stub> afternoon
<stub> occa speak
<kiko> that's a valid abbreviation if you're strine?
* stub buggers off
<lifeless> stub: ready?
<stub> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> hey
<lifeless> so, ready ?
<stub> Sure :-)
<lifeless> I've tagged the launchpad & pyarch branches
<lifeless> there is a last schema upate in your mail from me.
<stub> Has emperor changed its domain recently?
<lifeless> not that I know of
<lifeless> butmaybe.
<lifeless> can you the dbnazi thing on that schema update. (See how easily *I* let go ?)
<stub> urgh... no... it is *not* .com.au :-P
<lifeless> and then I can merge it into the production branch.
<stub> debonzi patch == the one you emailed to launchpad@ ?
<stub> oh... dbnazi... not debonzi
* stub needs new glasses... or another drink
<lifeless> both.
<stub> Hopefully this will be the last time I have to watch arch crawl on this osx box - the new laptop arrived earlier :-)
<lifeless> its the OS dude.
<lifeless> :)
<stub> Ok - its with PQM
<lifeless> ok, the new production branch is launchpad--production--1.1
<stub> I guess I need a new archive for emperor (hmm... or just use scp for now...)
<lifeless> new archive ?
<lifeless> why ?
<stub> Oh... I can just check out rocketfuel. I just can't make changes.
<lifeless> right.
<lifeless> which is kinda the point of production-lockdown anyway :)
<lifeless> I'm thinking we might want one branch per machine-type
<lifeless> production-emperor
<lifeless> production-appserver
<lifeless> production-buildbot 
<lifeless> etc
<stub> I suspect that might be your call - I'm still in single thread CVS land where we just tag the trunk at certain points :-)
<lifeless> I'm still dithering
<lifeless> anyway, pqm is chundering away
<stub> Hmm... 1.1? I thought we would be 2.0 now?
<lifeless> I thought about going 1, 2, 3, decided that we have major and minor code drops
<stub> (the database schema is already at path-1-11-0
<stub> (the database schema is already at patch-1-11-0
<stub> Suppose there is no real reason the numbers need to be in sync
<lifeless> on, pqm luv done. did it work ?
<stub> Hmm... no such version
<stub> 'tla versions rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production' only gives  me 'launchpad--production--1'
<lifeless> try now
<lifeless> I think your merge failed
<stub> got it
<lifeless> bah, hang  on
<lifeless> ok, production--1.1.--patch-1 is now available
<lifeless> which has the patch merged down.
<stub> No patch-1-11-0.sql
<stub> tla revisions just gives me 'base-0'
<stub> lifeless: If you have to go at 4:30, we are running out of time. I can copy the patches across and run them now, or we can do this later. I'm around all evening and tomorrow if we want to reschedule.
<lifeless> stub. try now..
<stub> ok - patch-1 now
<stub> all there
<stub> last backup is 18 minutes old
<stub> Any last words?
<lifeless> nope
<stub> I'm going to have to kill connections, or would you rather shutdown stuff gracefully?
<lifeless> doing it now
<lifeless> done
<stub> error on first patch - shortdesc contains nulls :-)
<lifeless> hahaha
<lifeless> mark is nuts thinking anyone will put sane data in two description fields
<stub> Who bug #1 in there??? Its an issue dammit!
<stub> ok - patches all run... I'll reenable remote access now
<stub> lifeless: database all patched and live again
<lifeless> ok, trying
<lifeless> tla delta is a wonderful tool btw 
<stub> I plan to actually read the tla docs one day ;)
<lifeless> PYTHONPATH=/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/sourcecode/zope/src:/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib: python2.3 \
<lifeless>             runlaunchpad.py -C launchpad.conf
<lifeless> /home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/configuration/fields.py:383: UserWarning: You did not specify an i18n translation domain for the 'title' field in /home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/lp/configure.zcml
<lifeless>   warnings.warn(
<lifeless> (oh, it makes two-commands to pick up the latest code, moving across branches, and preserving the dbhost changes we did for the connect strings.
<stub> Those warnings should go in bugzilla. Do we have a zope version mismatch? 
<stub> I'll do it now
<lifeless> no, its running the latest
<lifeless> I've got a system error accessing the project page
<lifeless> whats the debugging url again ?
<stub> do: /++skin++Debug/whatever/the/url/was
<lifeless> #
<lifeless> # Module zope.app.traversing.adapters, line 114, in traverse
<lifeless> curr = traversePathElement(curr, name, path, request=request)
<lifeless> # Module zope.app.traversing.adapters, line 167, in traversePathElement
<lifeless> next_item = traversable.traverse(nm, further_path)
<lifeless> # Module zope.app.traversing.adapters, line 52, in traverse
<lifeless> raise NotFoundError(subject, name)
<lifeless> __traceback_info__: (<canonical.soyuz.sql.SoyuzProduct object at 0x41a739ac>, 'name', [] )
<lifeless>        'request': <zope.publisher.browser.BrowserRequest instance URL=https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/launchpad/++skin++Debug/soyuz/projects/xfs/index.html>,
<lifeless> I'm going to have to go.
<lifeless> Its not likely to be a db problem AIUI, so, I'll just leave it down for now.
<lifeless> as only mark and I have the password to macquarie, I don't have a problem doing this :).
<stub> Cool. Have fun at the postgres sig. I'll be online later if you want to do this tonight, or tomorrow.
<lifeless> great, thanks
<lifeless> I'll try and track it down on my laptop during the SIG.
<carlos> morning
<stub> Morning
<carlos> stub: please, could you add to rocketfuel the schema changes I sent last week?
<SteveA> hello
<stub> carlos: ok. I'll do that now.
<spiv> stub: I'm setting up the authserver on macquarie, what DSN do I give to connect to the DB on emperor?
<carlos> stub: thanks
<spiv> And/or do you need to configure it to allow andrew@macquarie to connect? :)
<stub> It shouldn't be connecting as andrew...
<spiv> Hmm, I don't think there's been an 'authserver' user created for it... should there be?
<stub> dbname=launchpad_prod, user=importd
<stub> The users and permissions stuff needs to be audited and sorted. Connect as that user for now.
<spiv> Ok.
<stub> carlos: its with pqm now
<carlos> stub: thanks
<spiv> SteveA: production authserver is now running on macquarie.
<kiko> morning
<lifeless> spiv: how do I hook into the auth stuff to protect the sourcesource pages?
<lifeless> kiko: just so you know, the SoyuzProjects & Products are /very much/ in use.
<lifeless> (If it wasn't you that added the 'not in use' comment... sorry)
<lifeless> I just had to track down a bit-rott problem because something got moved :[
<kiko> lifeless, it wasn't me, but thanks for the heads up.
<kiko> lifeless, maybe you could write to LP describing what you're using Projects/Products for, because it really confuses us
<lifeless> they are the only bits of launchpad actually in production.
<lifeless> the cscvs source code imports
<kiko> yeah, I expected something like that, because to us they make no sense and wouldn't even fit into soyuz :)
<lifeless> well they do fit into soyuz.
<lifeless> and rosetta.
<lifeless> so: soyuz source packages are in arch, in theory.
<kiko> soyuz (the web app) doesn't know about projects/products (except via a thin line spiv pointed out to me the other day)
<lifeless> so to add a source package you need the code imported, which means you need the project + product created and a sync created for that.
<kiko> they are an integral part of rosetta though, which is why spiv brought it up in the first place (soyuz-rosetta integration)
<kiko> lifeless, aham. interesting.
<lifeless> and likewise, rosetta imports from tla, so to translate a project, you have to import it.
<kiko> lifeless, so should we link from source packages to products and from there to projects?
* lifeless shrugs
<kiko> don't shrug
<lifeless> if the model allows a source package to exist /without/ a product... then I wouldn't worry.
<kiko> but if it *does* have a product?
<lifeless> but I was of the understanding that you could not create a source package without linking it to a product.
<kiko> well
<kiko> there are source package uploads that are distro/release-specific
<kiko> but these don't exist IRL yet.
<lifeless> I'm shrugging because I'm not the architect of the soyuz component - I can only relay what I recall from various discussions, the rdb model etc.
<kiko> I know; still, your opinion is valid.
<lifeless> yay, production launchpad happy again
<kiko> sorry bout that. if you could get that mail to lp i'd appreciate it
<lifeless> I'll drop a note there..
<lifeless> but I've said all I know already :)
<kiko> more than we know so far :)
<kiko> lifeless, if you can, point out where the code that uses that lives
<lifeless> sql.py database.py configure.zcml : where all of your other code is
<kiko> I mean *callsites* that use that code
<kiko> you don't use python -i, right? <wink>
<lifeless> sorry, you've lost me.
<kiko> well
<kiko> code that uses the sql/database code?
<lifeless> templates/project* product* sync*
<kiko> lifeless, and how does your code interface with that? or is it web-driven?
<lifeless> web driven
<kiko> ah!
<kiko> using http posting or do you actually use the web app?
<lifeless> the arch module - lib.canonical.arch - has the machinery to model stuff and do heavy lifting
<lifeless> the conversions etc all live in buildbot and cscvs which are different tla code trees.
<lifeless> and you should be able to be completely ignorant off.
<lifeless> But I had to write a think web UI to let the relevant data be entered in, so that as folk start doing rosetta & soyuz & malone things, it all hangs together.
<lifeless> i.e. bugs in malone should track back to a project.
<kiko> but you add projects *manually* or in an automated fashion?
<lifeless> I should be able to get a list of all the source packages that exist for 'gnome', for instance. or bugs.. or translations.
<lifeless> kiko: manually, Mark wants them reviewed.
<lifeless> https://www.warthogs.hbd.com/ProjectProductSetup
<kiko> aha.
<kiko> and the buildbox/cscvs bits *use* these bits of the database directly, or is it more complex?
<lifeless> cscvs uses the arch objects... and the arch objects use the database.
<lifeless> buildbot is the scheduling and RPC components.
<lifeless> + a readonly reporting UI.
<kiko> it would really be nice if you could be there next week because this is all really fuzzy to us.
<lifeless> one of Mark's goals with this whole system is the pervasive annotation and linking of all these things.
<lifeless> were next week?
<kiko> in london?
<spiv> lifeless: There's a Soyuz sprint in London next week :)
<lifeless> on, hahahha no,
<lifeless> y just spent too long there (1 month sprint)
<daf> that's not a sprint, it's a marathon
<carlos> daf: :-P
<SteveA> spiv: thanks
<SteveA> spiv: Can you mail roche giving the hostname and port that the plone server will use to talk to the auth server on macquarie?
<SteveA> spiv: I just talked to roche.  They started testing using the demo auth server on rosetta.  They made one xmlrpc query to create a user, but received an error.
<SteveA> spiv: Did you test the server yourself with python's xml-rpc library?
<spiv> SteveA: Yes.
<spiv> (hello :)
<SteveA> hello
<SteveA> ok, roche is in a meeting with a client for about 1/2 an hour or so
<SteveA> but he will be in touch soon to sort out why he is getting some error
<SteveA> can you look at the logs on rosetta?
<spiv> Yep.
<SteveA> and see why he might have got that error
<spiv> exceptions.TypeError: Non-hexadecimal digit found
<spiv> (doing sshaDigestedPassword.decode('hex'))
<SteveA> so, he is passing you the literal string 'hex' 
<SteveA> ?
<spiv> No, that's the way I'm invoking the hex decoding, i.e.
<spiv> >>> 'abcdef'.decode('hex')
<spiv> '\xab\xcd\xef'
<SteveA> do you know what string he passed in?
<SteveA> (I mean, are you logging xmlrpc queries?)
<spiv> I'm not but I think I should be :)
<spiv> I'll add that feature now.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> Maybe ask roche to join a chat so you can debug this together
<spiv> (But it appears he's passing something other than a string of hex characters as the password)
<SteveA> I'm off to catch a plane.  Back tomorrow.
<lulu> spiv:ping
<spiv> lulu: Pong.
<lulu> spiv:have you got Roche's mail on the error?
<spiv> I don't have working email :(
<spiv> My email server is down :(
<lulu> ok - i'll do an IRC message to you - standby
<spiv> Thanks.
<lulu> spiv:done
<spiv> lulu: Got it.
<spiv> The problem is he's sending the SSHA digest as a base64-encoded string, and I'm expecting a hexidecimal-encoded string.
<lulu> ok - I'll pass that on.
<lulu> snything more?
<spiv> No, it looks good otherwise :)
<spiv> I'll mail him too, so that he's got an email address for me that works.
<kiko> spiv, does he get a reasonable error message back, btw? :)
<lulu> didn't realise you had alternate access - good - I'll leave you to it then.
<spiv> kiko: Fault 8002.  (i.e. no :)
* daf goes to the dentist
<kiko> spiv, very funny. :)
<spiv> lulu: Sent.
<lulu> spiv: thanks hon - we're aiming to have this done by close of play today so let's make sure it happens.
<kiko> stub, you've got bugmail :)
<stub> fun, fun, fun
<sabdfl> db upgrade all taken care of, before it's too late .au time?
<stub> sabdfl: db upgrade went well. Launchpad code  had issues Robert was going to look at tomorrow (I think)
<kiko> stub, afaik they are solved, see comment to you in #canonical
<elmo> I'm going to upgrade the postgres DB software now - this'll involve a restart - if this a problem for anyone shout RSN
<elmo> (done)
<lulu> spiv: ping
<lulu> spiv: still problems with same error code
<spiv> Yeah, all unexpected errors get that error code at the moment.
<spiv> I'm just waiting for the PQM to accept my merge.
<lulu> spiv: ok - thanks.
<spiv> lulu: I just saw a createUser call succeed on the test server, and I'm pretty sure the other calls are fine.
<spiv> (but I'm double-checking just in case...)
<lulu> spiv: good news - well done - let me know after the double check!
<spiv> lulu: Will do :)
* daf listens to tHHGttG
<kiko> ddaa!
<ddaa> oi
<ddaa> I'm doing bits of ProjectProductSetup to help lifeless
<ddaa> I am a bit puzzled by the whole idea of project/products...
<ddaa> I got an interesting sample right here...
<kiko> ddaa, join the club. how can I help?
<ddaa> You can try to fill me in with the philosophy of projects and products.
<kiko> ddaa, are you familiar with DOAP?
<ddaa> Hu... not especially...
<kiko> http://usefulinc.com/doap
<kiko> check that out.
<ddaa> Okay, I guess i should start by reading some dog about that.
<ddaa> Well.. not much more informative than what is already on the ProjectProductSetup page on the wiki...
* ddaa looks at freshmeat for inspiration
<ddaa> Consider zsh...
<ddaa> Well, that's a product. And that's a product. And that's all as far as I can tell.
<ddaa> Defining a zsh Project would mostly mean copy/pasting the displayname, title, shortdesc and description...
<kiko> I think most projects have single products, but IMBW
<ddaa> Or take zope. That's a project, and that's a product, but then I hardly see how how to come up with different descriptions for the two, I draw inspiration from the Debian package description and the plone.org website, and there does not seem to be a distinction.
<ddaa> Or take gzip/zlib. That would make sense at two products of the same gzip project. But then there is not gzip project per se.
<ddaa> The web pages for both products seem to prosent them as independent software which happen to overlap in purpose and it authorship..
<ddaa> Or is that GNU project stuff?
<kiko> the zope project has a *lot* of products.
<ddaa> Name a few.
<ddaa> I'm not particularly cognisant of the whereabouts of most free software projects.
<ddaa> So for example, zope application server, zope database.
<ddaa> That's the same project.
<ddaa> But there is no info file for zodb...
<ddaa> only one for zope
<kiko> no no
<kiko> or rather, yes
<kiko> zodb and zope are zope products.
<ddaa> Sure.
<kiko> there are many others, just look at zope.org
<ddaa> Yeah I saw a raft of software packages "which are hosted on zope.org"
<kiko> right
<kiko> many of them official Zope products
<kiko> (medusa is another, for instance)
<ddaa> okay... It's hard to tell from where I stand, but I guess one can tell given a bit of careful browsing...
<ddaa> But what is the relation of all this to the info files.
<kiko> right
<kiko> that's beyond what I can tell you. lifeless otoh is the man with the plan :)
<ddaa> Bah...  I'll stick to what I planned initially... Do some stuff, put it on the wiki, wait feedback...
<ddaa> Successive approximations technique...
<ddaa> ho, btw, how can I see the project/products which are already in the db?
<ddaa> That might enlighten me and that will prevent duplication of effort.
<kiko> ddaa, look at the sampledata file, for one.
<debonzi> hi all, Ive made an star-merge from rocketfuel and my launchpad is not running anymore. It starts but I have only blanck pages and a traceback. Does anybody knows about it?
<debonzi> s/blanck/blank
<debonzi> ERROR root Exception during task
<debonzi> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'id'
<debonzi> any ideia?
<debonzi> s/ideia/idea
<ddaa> kiko: bah... nevermind, I'll bug lifeless instead.
<kiko> ddaa, as I said, he *will* know (and is possible the only person alive who does)
<ddaa> maybe should fix that :->
<kiko> possibly. yeah, we should steveA just the other day grilled us because we didn't know anything about it.
<ddaa> ah.. I meant fixing the "alive" part
<ddaa> not the "only person" part
<kiko> LOL
<kiko> lunchpad.
<ddaa> gotto leave
<ddaa> dinnerpad here
<kiko> later then dude
<kiko> bon apetit mon ami
<debonzi> As far I can see, nobody knows :(
<kiko> debonzi, it could be your database is foorked 
<debonzi> I don't know.. Ive already rebuilded my db
<kiko> are your tree and celso's identical?
<debonzi> nop.. 
<debonzi> I started to happens since Ive made an star-merge from rocketfuel
<debonzi> s/I/It
<kiko> have you looked through the diffs?
<debonzi> Nop..
<kiko> AFAIK lifeless hit the tree earlier today. could be that.
<kiko> debonzi, something like:
<kiko> https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/soyuz
<kiko>  -- ?
<debonzi> yes... the same
<kiko> that's fucked up.
<kiko> daf?
<debonzi> but here I can see a traceback in the terminal where launchpad is running
<daf> kiko: hi
<daf> hmm
<kiko> daf, can you take a look at rosetta there. we're getting 100% blanks and silly tracebacks and we need help from above :)
<daf> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'id'                                                                                                                   
<kiko> daf, it's not just in rosetta, of course, but you can probably evaluate easily from there.
<debonzi> thats it
<debonzi> the same traceback
<daf> kiko: I'd be glad to help, but I'm not sure what I can do
<daf> it seems to be something to do with publishing
* spiv is seeing it locally too...
* spiv investigates..
<kiko> 3 cheers for the spiver
<spiv> kiko: No guarantees :)
<spiv> But thanks for the vote of confidence :)
<kiko> spiv, you had better fix it, we are going to be 'seeing' you this sunday!
* kiko stops spamming launchpadders
<kiko> spiv, daf: have I sent enough email and bugmail for today?
<spiv> kiko: I only just got my email back about an hour ago, so I just got it all at once :)
<kiko> :0
<kiko> * From: kiko@async.com.br
<kiko> /dev/null
* kiko :-/
<daf> ?!
<spiv> So, from reading the traceback, it appears that there's two problems...
<kiko> daf, a procmail recipe? :)
<daf> kiko: I know that! :)
<spiv> There's an exception being raised in publish, and then it fails due to request.principal == None.
<spiv> The original exception is a nameerror...
<spiv> "global name 'transaction' is not defined"
<kiko> weird.
* debonzi wonders why always first with him :)
* kiko spams some more
<spiv> Ok, found it.
<spiv> I wonder how changed that.
<kiko> spiv, lifeless did some hackage today, what file is it?
<spiv> lib/canonical/publication.py
<spiv> --- orig/lib/canonical/publication.py
<spiv> +++ mod/lib/canonical/publication.py
<spiv> @@ -169,10 +169,10 @@
<spiv>          # the transaction in which they are instantiated - this is
<spiv>          # no longer a problem as we are nuking the connection cache,
<spiv>          # but it is still an issue in SQLOS that needs to be fixed.
<spiv> -        name = getUtility(IConnectionName).name
<spiv> -        con = sqlos.connection.getConnection(None, name)
<spiv> -        t = transaction.get_transaction()
<spiv> -        t.join(con._dm)
<spiv> +        #name = getUtility(IConnectionName).name
<spiv> +        #con = sqlos.connection.getConnection(None, name)
<spiv> +        #t = transaction.get_transaction()
<spiv> +        #t.join(con._dm)
<spiv>          # Try to authenticate against our registry
<spiv>          prin_reg = getUtility(IPlacelessAuthUtility)
<spiv> (That patch works for me ;)
<kiko> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/archzoom/rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-380/lib/canonical/publication.py.diff?diff
<kiko> spiv, you merged that in?
<spiv> Yeah.
<spiv> kiko: Heh, I just found that too.
<spiv> Looks like it was my fault :(
<spiv> I thought I'd done "tla undo" :/
* ..[topic/#launchpad:kiko] : <spiv> Ok, found it. <spiv> I wonder who changed that. <kiko> spiv, you merged that in?
<kiko> pity it can't be wittier but the old topic is stale.
<spiv> :)
<kiko> spiv, broken on the rock of tla again, huh? :)
<spiv> Yeah, I guess so :)
<spiv> Anyway, the merge request with the fix should be almost done by now.
* debonzi will be away for some time
<kiko_> spiveroo!
#launchpad 2004-10-03
<lifeless> stub: around
<lifeless> ?
<sabdfl> morning everyone
<sabdfl> time for a little launchpad love
<stub> lifeless: pong
<sabdfl> daf, rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com seems borked in malone, db errors everywhere
<daf> sabdfl: interesting
<sabdfl> daf: can you see the cause?
<daf> looks like it might be related to some work spiv was doing yesterday
<daf> ProgrammingError: ERROR: current transaction is aborted, commands ignored until end of transaction block
<sabdfl> also, earlier on it was asking me for a username and password, which should i use on that server?
<daf> your username is your email address, assuming there is one for you in the sample data
<daf> the password is also set in the sample data
<daf> let me check...
<daf> looks like you have an email address, but no password
<stub> daf: I've seen that error before - if you get a database exception (such as you violated a key), the connection gets in a weird state and the server needs to be restarted. 
<daf> you can use test@canonical.com, password "test"
<sabdfl> daf: thanks
<stub> daf: I don't know if it sqlos, SQLObject or Zope3 yet - I'll be chasing it soon unless someone beats me to it.
<daf> stub: ok, I don't think spiv's up yet, so i'ts probably up for grabs :)
<daf> stub: do you know about the changes spiv made?
<stub> He patched the publish routine didn't he? I don't know the reason he needed to
<stub> I don't think it is related to the ProgrammingError exception though - that is an older bug.
<daf> right, the problem we were seeing was that Zope was seeing stale DB data
<daf> so spiv added an explicit transaction abort
<daf> which apparently fixed the problem
<stub> Was this stale data being retrieved from sqlobject/sqlos?
<daf> not sure
<daf> well, I assume it was
<daf> since I'm pretty sure it wasn't being retrieved from anywhere else
<daf> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2005 is related, but I don't think it's the change in question
<stub> I thought I'd fixed something similar with sqlos (by destroying the connection pool in the publish method, which sounds a similar fix to what spiv needed to do. Maybe my patch has been lost?)
<daf> it's possible
<daf> (that the patch was lost)
<daf> can you check?
<stub> Its still there at the top of beforeTraversal in publication.py
<stub> I'll suck down spiv's changes as soon as I have my new arch archive online to see what he needed to add.
<stub> (I think this was discussed on the launchpad@ list while I was 'away'
<daf> well, the change I'm thinking of was something spiv did yesterday
<daf> actually, forget that
<daf> the change I'm thinking of *was* the patch at #2005
<daf> and it hasn't been merged to rocketfuel
<stub> Hmm... actually... the ProgrammingError should be impossible if my fix is being invoked, as the connection object should not be reused in different requests. I suspect my fix is not being called :-(
<daf> it's only been applied to the alpha server as a workaround
<daf> I can test that
<daf> where's the fix, exactly?
<daf> (I can't find a method called "publish")
<stub> Just above spiv's patch - lib/canonical/publication.py in beforeTraverse
<daf> hmm, now that I've restarted the server the problem doesn't seem to occur
<daf> ok, now I'm seeing "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'id'
<daf> "
<daf> hrm, things are being weird
<daf> hi carlos
<carlos> morning
<carlos> daf: so we launch today Rosetta?
<daf> that's the plan
<lulu> daf: are you removing things like:
<lulu> Join translation team, Start transaltion effort in https://rosetta.ubuntulinux.org/rosetta/search
<lulu> gives an error
<lulu> to reproduce: I searched for firefox
<daf> lulu: oops
<daf> I'd forgotten about the "advanced" search page
<lulu> in advanced search, search results we ahve some dummy data still
<lulu> ok - could you sort that before go live?
<daf> yep -- best thing is to disable it for now
<daf> I'll file a bug about implementing it
<lulu> daf: perhaps do a check of all pages of functionality you are launching to double check they are all working.
<daf> lulu: right
<daf> lulu: thanks for finding that
<lulu> daf: no problem. The about page needs some info - I'm finding some for you...
<lulu> daf: have you written the announcement yet?
<lulu> daf: we also need rosetta@ubuntulinux.org mailing list set up
<carlos> lulu: Will we create accounts into rosetta to anyone that ask for it?
<carlos> I'm talking about the alpha
<lulu> daf: oh - I see you have rosetta-testers for now - that should do the trick and shows it's still an Alpha.
<stub> daf: Yes - the problem appears after you have violated a database constraint somehow, and stays around until you restart (as restarting the server resets all the database connections).
* carlos goes to have breakfast
<lulu> carlos: why? do you want to restrict it only to those who are on your testing list?
<ddaa> spiv: did I mention to you how I hate twisted?
<ddaa> spiv: I need your help for a quick crash course to twisted-proof subprocess handling.
<spiv> ddaa: Ok... what do you need to know?
<spiv> Or what problem are you having?
<ddaa> Something totally weird like being unable to fdopen a fd we just created with pipe.
<ddaa> We decided to use the twisted process handling when the environment has been twistedized.
<ddaa> So as to avoid all the grief. Twisted assumes that everything going on is using it's process and thread stuff, so we'd rather make it happy3
<spiv> ddaa: Are you passing the right mode to fdopen?
<lulu> carlos: Rosetta Alpha - people won't be able to create their own accounts. They will on the Beta when everything is integrated.
<ddaa> Yes I'm passing the right mode. The problematic code is _working_ it only breaks on production in a twisted env...
<spiv> (i.e. os.fdopen(os.pipe()[1] ) will fail, but os.fdopen(os.pipe()[1] , 'w') will work)
<spiv> Ok, that's weird. :)
<spiv> Where's the code?
<ddaa> We had too much of that insanity.
<spiv> (I've never heard of something like this before)
<ddaa> It's just a bad idea to do things non-twistedly when twisted has pissed all over the place.
<ddaa> Well, it's happening with some pretty ugly stuff... ya know the thread-that-reads-on-a-bloking-pipe
<ddaa> But it would be simply least risky to just do things the twisted way.
<ddaa> So
<ddaa> 1. I would like to know what it is in twisted that do plenty of things with signal handlers, thread processing whatever which might cause grief.
<ddaa> 2.
<spiv> Twisted doesn't nothing that should affect threads.
<ddaa> 2. How can I detect that the environment has been twistized? So I could use twisted process handling in that case, and only in that case.
<spiv> (There are some things in Twisted and libraries for Twisted that spawn threads, and manage their own thread pools etc, but that's the extent of it)
<ddaa> Okay. I take your word for it.
<ddaa> Apparently, twisted _do_ things to the environment which cause my ugly subprocess handling to die in horrible ways.
<spiv> Signal handling happens at reactor.run() time.
<spiv> (unless you pass installSignalHandlers=0 to it)
<spiv> It installs handlers for:
<ddaa> our problem occurs within
<ddaa> twisted/internet/threads.py:37:_putResultInDeferred
<spiv> SIGINT (unless there's one already), SIGTERM (always), SIGBREAK (if it exists), and SIGCHLD (ditto)
<ddaa> is that within reactor.run()?
<spiv> Yes, that won't happen until the reactor has already started.
<spiv> Oh, actually...
<spiv> You could call that at any time.  What's the error you get at that line.
<spiv> ?
<ddaa> Nothing at that line
<ddaa> The error happens much lower in the stack in pyarch process handling code.
<spiv> Hmmm..
<spiv> So, if that's the first call to that, that may cause a call to reactor._initThreadPool()...
<ddaa> When I do things with the evil-blocking-pipe
<spiv> What's the last line of the traceback, and the error?
<ddaa> The pb is that this was the highest visible line in the backtrace lifeless gave me. 
<spiv> Ok, but what's the lowest? :)
<ddaa> exceptions.OSError, [Errno 9]  Bad file descriptor
<ddaa> self.readfile = os.fdopen(read_end, 'r', 0)
<ddaa> The line just before that is:
<ddaa> read_end, self.write_end = os.pipe()
<ddaa> Dude, I create a pipe, fdopen it and it barfs!
<ddaa> I got another backtrace when closing self.readfile
<spiv> What's the value of read_end?  Perhaps you've run out of fds in that process?
<spiv> The reactor does the exact same thing internally for it's "waker".
<ddaa> do not have the value of read_end...
<spiv> (See _UnixWaker in twisted/internet/default.py if you're curious)
<ddaa> not going there unarmed...
<ddaa> The problem here _might_ be a fd leak.
<spiv> Hmm, although that should raise an OSError at the os.pipe call.
<spiv> (I just tested)
<ddaa> But then it would not explain the error on close.
<ddaa> So, at this point, I just want to avoid doing things twisted is apparently not prepared for.
<carlos> lulu: yes, that's why I was asking because I thought that, Alpha -> only accounts we created, Beta -> everyone
<ddaa> We already had quite a lot of grief previously (remember at Oxford?)
<ddaa> And know it breaking prod.
<spiv> Well, I honestly don't know of anything in Twisted that interferes with this stuff.
<spiv> In fact, Twisted internally relies on doing the exact same thing.
<ddaa> So, please, just help me to figure out when the environment has been touched by twisted.
<ddaa> So that the code would use twisted when run in a twisted program, and would use something else in other cases.
<spiv> So unless there's some sort of bizarre race in your threads where another thread somehow can be closing the wrong fd, which seems unlikely, I don't know what's causing that problem (I don't know how to reproduce that behaviour even if I'm trying to...)
<spiv> Oh, is this code running with my evil hack from Oxford?
<ddaa> No. Your evil hack was only something for the test suite, and it did not work anyway.
<spiv> Ok :)
<ddaa> i separated the test suite in a twisted part and a pyarch part.
<ddaa> I do not want to know what's the cause of the problem.
<ddaa> I just want to use twisted when twisted is being used already.
<ddaa> See what I mean?
<spiv> Yes, I'm just looking that up
<spiv> The .running attribute of the reactor can tell you if the reactor is running.
<ddaa> Once I have that bit, i can dig up the "how to spawn coprocesses" part myself.
<ddaa> How can I find the reactor?
<spiv> from twisted.internet import reactor
<ddaa> It's a module-global object?
<spiv> Yes.
<ddaa> Thx
<spiv> A known design flaw, but convenient.
<ddaa> Good for my purposes.
<ddaa> I'll try reproduce the pb and do the twisted things, then. Thanks.
<spiv> You're welcome.
<spiv> I'd love to know what the problem is, it's very odd :)
<carlos> lalo: hey!
<lalo> :-(
* lalo replaced the motherboard and stuff remains borked
<lalo> that leaves two possibilities; either it's my cpu (that would suck, as it's not in warranty), or the hardware is now fine but the libc is borked due to having been compiled on faulty ram
<lalo> meanwhile, gossip and lostirc to the rescue
<daf> hi lalo
<daf> good to have you on IRC again
<lalo> hello
<lifeless> sqlos questions...
<lifeless> how do I say 'NOW()' to sqlos
<lifeless> and how do I say '1 day' to an interval field.
<daf> lifeless: 'NOW' for 'NOW()'
<lifeless> this is in an assigmnet:
<lifeless> self._sync.processingapproved=NOW 
<lifeless>  ?
<daf> use the string 'NOW'
<lifeless> oh, the string.
* SteveA goes to get lunch
<carlos> stub: do you think we should add indexes also for foreign key or with inner joins is enough? (talking about improving the speed)
<spiv> lifeless: A quick google suggests 'import sqlobject.sqlbuilder; sqlobject.sqlbuilder.SQLConstant("INTERVAL 1 DAY")'
<lifeless> spiv , oh ewww. so much for domain & data separation
<spiv> There might be a nicer way using mxDateTime's DateTimeDelta or something like that.
<spiv> Or even datetime.timedelta(1)
<cprov> spiv, stub: hi guys !
<lalo> I seem to remember me and Daf wasting a good half hour in Oxford trying to find what kind of datetime objects sqlo uses
<lalo> I think it was mx
<spiv> lalo: It has "converters", so in theory it can support multiple kinds.
<spiv> Glancing at the source though, it doesn't have any sane support for intervals, though, just absolute dates :/
<lalo> in theory :-) I don't know whether these converters are recent enough to know about the datetime module
<lalo> anyway, the reason we were looking was because we wanted to know what objects it would *return*
<spiv> lalo: They are.
<spiv> But not smart enough to know about datetime.timedetla.
<spiv> datetime.timedelta, rather.
<lalo> daf: fix, part 1 of 3, done; if we're importing a pofile we already know about (in the db), and the db row has pluralform info, we use that
<lalo> part 2 (being done now) is, if we don't have that, try the languages table; part 3 is scream bloody murder if we don't have either
<lifeless> spiv: so how do I protect a form so only I can set a specific field
<carlos> lalo: you need to take care of a fourth case, if the default plural form is not correct for that .po file
<lalo> carlos: what kind of care?
<carlos> lalo: the error should say that error is that the plural forms used on that file are not the same that the header info
<carlos> or the table info so we can fix it easily
<lifeless> spiv: that interval 1 day thing isn't working
<carlos> where table == Language table
<spiv> lifeless: Try SQLConstant("INTERVAL '1 DAY'")
<lalo> carlos: ouch. That would be... rather involved :-P
<spiv> lifeless: I'm currently working on making SQLObject support timedelta, it doesn't seem too hard...
<lifeless> still not setting it
<spiv> Try just the literal string? :/
<lifeless> nope
<spiv> lifeless: You mean protect a field in a form in zope?  I'm not sure, SteveA would know though...
<lalo> oooh, found a bug
<lifeless> well, not web form, the business logic level. Sync.enable() can only be called by me
<lalo> oooh, found *another* bug
<spiv> lifeless: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/sqlobject--interval-support--0 should allow you to use datetime.timedelta(1)
<spiv> lifeless: Only very lightly tested so far, though.
<lifeless> and 1 is one second or 1 day ?
<spiv> 1 day.
<spiv> args for timedelta are days, seconds, microseconds.
<lifeless> ok, cool
<daf> lalo: I have a couple more interesting errors that happened overnight
<carlos> daf: I'm testing the indexs part, I think with 3 indexs will be enough for the import 
<daf> carlos: yeah?
<daf> carlos: what are they?
<carlos> CREATE INDEX pomsgidsighting_index_inlastrevision ON POMsgIDSighting (pomsgset, pomsgid, inlastrevision);
<carlos> CREATE INDEX pomsgidsighting_index_pluralform ON POMsgIDSighting (pomsgset, pluralform);
<carlos> CREATE INDEX pomsgset_index_primemsgid ON POMsgSet (potemplate, pofile, primemsgid);
<carlos> that's based on postgresql logs
<daf> cool
<daf> do you have any information on how they affect performance?
<carlos> daf: I'm doing some tests now
<carlos> my first test yesterday save me one minute importing the .pot file
<daf> you gave me a link to some Postgres doc -- can you paste that again?
<lalo> daf: good thing all pofiles we have are imported, because the header we're storing in newPOFile was absolutely BS and it would have breaken the exporter
<spiv> lifeless: Ooops, give me 2 minutes before testing that :)
<lifeless> spiv: ah ha
<lifeless> I'll get a drink then shall I
<daf> lalo: don't we have a but open on that?
<daf> lalo: s/but/bug/
* daf awaits the inevitable Beavis and Butt-head joke
<lalo> daf: do we?
<spiv> lifeless: Ok, working version mirroring now :)
<daf> I thought we ded
<daf> er, did
<lalo> dude, get some caffeine :-P
<carlos> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/static/tutorial-join.html
<daf> lalo: just made some Earl Grey :)
<carlos> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/static/indexes.html
<daf> carlos:  a
<daf> grrr
<daf> carlos: thanks
<carlos> daf: :-P
<spiv> lifeless: My branch lets you set values, but don't expect to get sane values back from reading that field yet :/
<daf> spiv: aren't you the SQLObject maintainer already?
<lalo> ugh. I need to recreate the database each time I want to test this, because zopeless doesn't abort :-/
<spiv> daf: Hah.
<lifeless> spiv: its still coming across as null.
<lifeless> omg.
<lifeless>   IntCol('frequency', dbName='syncinterval', default=None),
<lifeless>         # WARNING: syncinterval column type is "interval", not "integer"
<lifeless>         # WARNING: make sure the data is what buildbot expects
<lifeless> I blame you.
<lalo> cool, there is no case 2. The database will always have info (from an old version or from languages table) due to newPOFile()
<spiv> lifeless: Oh, d'oh.
<spiv> lifeless: Change that to DateTimeCol.
<lalo> so either case 1 (the database knows the info) or 3 (it doesn't, scream loud)
<spiv> Incidentally, there's been a new upstream release of SQLObject, finally.
<daf> oh, 0.6?
<lalo> is that good? :-)
<spiv> daf: yeah.
<spiv> Although we're basically running it anyway... we're using a recent SVN snapshot.
<spiv> But it's a sign that maybe upstream will get around to doing something about my bug reports one day ;)
<daf> since we're basically including the source code in RF, I don't see any pressing need for me to update my packages, then
<lifeless> spiv: thank thee.
<spiv> thou art welcome ;)
* carlos goes to have a shower
<daf> stub: I haven't seen any cache deletions happening yet
<daf> but "yet" is about 3 requests
<sabdfl> debonzi, cprov: good work on making the soyuz tables visible
<sabdfl> for malone testing, we need some more sample data of packages, do you guys have any scripts that can populate the test db with a bunch of source packages and versions?
<stub> daf: You lost me. You mean you stuck a debug message in the beforeTraverse and that fix is not being called?
<daf> stub: exactly
<stub> SteveA: ping
<daf> stub: well, it gets the key, but they key is not in the cache
<daf> stub: SteveA said he was having lunch
<stub> daf: Hmm... maybe I'm just using the wrong key then? Can you dump repr(the_connection_cache_mapping) to see what is in it, and more importantly, what the keys are?
<stub> It was working when I nuked the entire dictionary, but that isn't thread safe.
<daf> each request seems to have a different key
<daf> (16386, u'launchpad')
<daf> (32771, u'launchpad')
<daf> etc.
<cprov> sabdfl: tks, we still working to have better results til sprint .
<daf> stub: oh, ok, I'm seeing a deletion now
<daf> stub: the error seems to occur when the cache deletions do
<daf> stub: emphasis on "seems"
<daf> I'll try dumping the entire cache mapping
<stub> daf: You will only see a deletion the second time that thread handles a request. I think there are 4 threads by default,  so you might not see one until you have loaded 4 or 5 pages.
<sabdfl> cprov: what's the best way for us to get package data in for a couple of thousand packages?
<daf> stub: right, that explains what I've been seeing
* stub wonders if z3 can be run in single thread mode like z2's '-t' command line argument
* stub reboots again
<daf> wurg
<stub> I think I've got this wireless nutted so it will come up on a reboot :)
<cprov> sabdfl:  I hope spiv is working on a DEB importer or something related 
<cprov> sabdfl: a extra component to get information of deb packages and insert automagicly(?) on DB
<stub> :)
<lifeless> stub: so can you approve some of those projectproduct things?
<daf> ok, the cache deletions seem to be working after all
<daf> spiv: spiv is doubting that deleting the adapter is rolling back the transaction
<daf> gaar
<daf> stub: that was supposed to be directed at you
* daf is having a bad finger day
<stub> daf: We can explicitly abort the connection at that point if we want (before we nuke it from the cache? spiv's fix might be running to late?)
<stub> lifeless: I can't spell, and I get to approve them??
<lifeless> stub: yes. the only thing *I* care about is the project & product name so I can enter them into launchpad.
<lifeless> that will probably make mark unhappy though, as his beloved shortdesc & description (whats with that?!??) will still need to be fleshed out.
<stub> In the name of the senate and people of rome... *thwack*
<lifeless> stub: well.. I just /need/ to be able to put them into the system such that I can associate Sync's to products, and then run the syncs.,
<stub> Ssh... I'm reading the wiki page...
<lifeless> stub: ok, sshing. I've emailed mark asking to be able to ignore the desc & shortdesc, but haven't heard back.
<stub> lifeless: So this is where we have to get the project -> product mapping right. I'd assumed bison was part of the GNU project, but you think it is part of its own. Isn't this getting very political?
<daf> stub: I was worried about this happening :(
<lifeless> stub: not my problem.
<lifeless> my problem is getting cvs converted to arch.
<spiv> Does it really matter if the mapping isn't quite right?  We can update them later, surely?
<lifeless> Not meaning to be a 'boundary drawing arsehole' .. just already about 20 imports behind.
<lifeless> spiv: given the choice, I'd 100% ignore the projects and products until someone has time to add them and reattach the syncs.
<stub> I'm not sure I can do that. I don't understand what it means when a package has a package or product of "". I also don't know what half of the packages are, and those I do recognize I'm not sure what the project should be :-( 
<stub> Does the project name get encoded anywhere permanent in arch (such as the repository name) that we can't fix without rebuilding?
<lifeless> stub: package comes from the debian package name
<lifeless> project "" means 'same name as the package'
<lifeless> product "" means 'same name as the package'
<lifeless> the project name is used as the arch archive name (project@arch.ubuntu.com) except when I decide otherwise.
<lifeless> and you cannot fix that: these are one-shot.
<lifeless> except when there is a very very very good reason, and /no one/ accessing it.
<lifeless> (accessing it - ever)
<lifeless> stub: if you can't do it, then I need Mark to be told that: he was trying to delegate it out of being his problem...
<stub> Can a product move between projects, ever?
<lifeless> I don't know: there are no use cases for these object.
<lifeless> daf may know as rosetta directly exposes these all the time.
<lalo> it is not immutable
<lifeless> AIUI every aspect of launchpad depended on these objects.
<stub> An example would be mod_python, which after being developed for a few years became an Apache project.
<stub> Where nothing changed except their web server and their logos
<lifeless> stub: again though: this isn't terribly relevant: we want to know what they should be to perform the imports /today/.
<lifeless> if someone changes location in the arch world, they just tag across.
<lifeless> that will be fine:: once we get arch available to the project.
<stub> Cool. So the project looks quite changable - we just need to implement that if it becomes a problem.
<lifeless> thus my "ignore them all and just do the imports' wish..
<daf> stub: "ever", sure
* lalo cries
* stub had also assumed that product names would be changable too
<lalo> done recompiling the libc, and stuff remain broken :-(
<daf> ouch
<daf> that leaves the CPU, then?
<lifeless> stub: I presume its all mutable. this is just hte initialdata load.
<stub> Right. So what is all the fuss about then?
<lalo> I'll try downgrading it
* stub ducks
<lalo> (the libc, not the cpu :-P)
<stub> lifeless: I'll go through and approve the ones I recognize, and reply-all to your email saying if they need approval we really should get a package maintainer or someone with the right knowledge to become involved.
<lalo> ah well, firefox 1.0pre runs
<lalo> YAY, gaim runs too! :-D my system is fixed
<daf> so it was a software problem all along?
<lalo> no - a combo :-)
<lalo> the libc was broken because it had been compiled on faulty ram
<lalo> I've seen that before
<daf> and you wonder why we say that Gentoo is crack :)
<lalo> what if a debian maintainer gets faulty ram? :-)
<lalo> at least I got bummered due to my own mistake, not someone else's
<daf> only teasing :)
<lalo> ooh, firefox1 knows about gnome and gconf
<lalo> it just told me "it's not set as my default browser" :-P I never thought I'd see this message outside windows
<daf> stub: ProgrammingError: ERROR: column sourcepackage.name does not exist
<stub> Yer - I know that one. 
<spiv> stub: I'd be interested in your thoughts on my latest patches for #2005.
<stub> daf: If you want to test Malone, click on the products link on the front page and use that (or the bug list). Sourcepackage browsing is buggered atm.
<daf> they seem to be working fine
<daf> (the patches)
<stub> spiv: What is the thread issue being discussed in the comments of the SQLObject patch (seems to be about returning a list rather than an iterator from the database)
<spiv> I'm not sure, exactly :)
<spiv> I think the concern is that SQLObject can have multiple active cursors for a connection alive under some circumstances.
<spiv> So if we have lazy iterator in one thread, and another releases the connection, then the lazy iterator will break.
<spiv> Hence the listification.
<spiv> Perhaps a safer change to SQLObject would've been to wrap the result in iter(...), rather than strip the list(...).
<stub> spiv: So IZopeSQLConnection(newconn()).transaction() registeres the connection with the transaction system, starting the database transaction at the same time?
<spiv> I think so :)
<stub> spiv: The connections shouldn't be shared between threads. It might be that the cursor is being reused?
<spiv> My basic thinking was that if we use the Transaction object that SQLObject can give us, that's a better fit for the model Zope expects.
<spiv> (i.e. a web request gets its own transaction)
<stub> So the sqlos lazy updating stuff is now useless?
<stub> (as in unnecessary)
<spiv> I suppose so, except as an optimisation maybe.
<spiv> (to avoid unnecessary round trips to the DB)
<lifeless> stub, spiv - enterprise patterns applies here :)
<lifeless> APE probably has it already too...
<stub> I don't know too much about the SQLObject level stuff, and haven't dealt with that layer.
<spiv> stub: Well, you haven't pointed out any reason why it's obviously stupid, which was my main concern ;)
<daf> I'd be interested to hear what Steve thinks
<stub> spiv: Seems fine actually
<SteveA> hi stub
<stub> Morning
<SteveA> is there still a problem with transactions etc?
<stub> Yes - to do with database connection ending up in a 'you are not in a transaction so I'm going to just raise exceptions' state, which shouldn't be happening since we are supposed to be creating a new database connection every transaction (the last time we fixed sqlobject/sqlos).
<stub> Sounds like spiv fixed it though - I havn't tested myself yet.
<stub> Ooh... just got an announcement that SQLObject 0.6 has been released
<stub> from whats new: "n 0.5.3: some small bug fixes, and an important fix when iterating over  selects in threaded environments" <-- spiv
<spiv> stub: Hmm!
<SteveA> can we have a launchpad meeting tomorrow?
<daf> SteveA: I don't see why not
<spiv> stub: Hmm, that change is the one my patch backed out
<carlos> SteveA: it's ok for me
<spiv> stub: But current 0.6 SVN has an iter(...) around that value.
<spiv> stub: So we probably should update our SVN snapshot to the 0.6 release.
<carlos> daf: with the indexes I get sometimes 11 minutes, other times 5 minutes... :-?
<stub> Just gimme the time
<daf> carlos: running VACUUM ANALYZE might affect it
<daf> carlos: it might be worth trying EXPLAIN also
<stub> spiv: Yes. I've lost track if we have local changes to ours though :-(
<daf> carlos: I've been profiling the importer, and I should have some data soon
<carlos> EXPLAIN with what?
<SteveA> stub: what's the earliest time after 1200UTC that works for you?
<carlos> daf: I mean, I'm not quering anything, is the script
<spiv> stub: We do :(
<stub> As early as possible - 1200UTC is 10PM here.
<daf> carlos: sure, but VACUUM ANALYZE will update the indexes
<carlos> daf: I know
<lalo> now my system is too stable. I should install gnome 2.8.  }:-)
<carlos> daf: BTW seems like now it's more stable, a reimport takes always 5 minutes
<carlos> and before the index it took about 10 minutes
<carlos> I will do a last test before send the request to merge those database changes
<carlos> to be sure we are improving anything
<carlos> lalo: apt-get install warty :-P
<SteveA> lalo: can you make any earlier than 1200 UTC?
<lalo> SteveA: sure
<daf> carlos: nice!
<daf> carlos: reimporting was getting progressively slower on the server
<SteveA> lalo: suggest a time?
<lalo> I've been 9-to-5 London time, except yesterday that I had to go out, and I intend to continue with this time schedule till the end of the month
<kiko> morning guys
<lalo> it's just less trouble to me
<lalo> hello kiko
<SteveA> kiko, cprov, debonzi: how much earlier than 1200 UTC is good for you for a launchpad meeting?
<kiko> SteveA, 11UTC is the bare minimum
<kiko> SteveA, what day?
<daf> kiko: tomorrow
<daf> carlos: have you looked at http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/static/performance-tips.html?
<SteveA> kiko: is 11.30 UTC okay?
<kiko> yes, definitely.
<SteveA> ok.  I'll mail that out
<carlos> lalo: cool
<carlos> daf: same here, but I think the VACUUM command should improve it
<carlos> daf: no, I will look at it now
<lalo> carlos: can you verify that my latest merge closed #1979?
<lalo> not urgent by any means
<carlos> lalo: ok, added to the queue of tasks in my mind
<carlos> as soon as I finish with the speed tests I will look at it
<lalo> great, thanks
<lalo> if I'm not around when you do, pls mark the bug "verified"
<carlos> sure
<daf> SteveA: could you take a look at #1907 and #1908?
<daf> SteveA: they shouldn't take long
<lalo> daf: what about zopeless... will we leave it be or what?
<daf> lalo: what do you mean?
<lalo> zopeless seems to be unsuitable for anything but unit tests (and even for that it would be nice if it aborted the transaction)
<daf> why is it unsuitable?
<lalo> 1: no lazyUpdate, therefore slower; 2: no transaction hooks, so it's impossible to abort (as I told you a few days ago)
<lalo> (2) means if you get an exception in the middle of import, you're left with bogus data in your db
<lalo> the solution to both is one and the same - do proper transaction hooking. The question is whether someone has time to do it; if they don't, either it's up to us, or we find a way for the script to run that doesn't involve zopeless
<lalo> (zopeless-less? :-P)
<spiv> lalo: I'll take a look at that right now.
<lalo> spiv: thanks
<daf> I thought there was some transactions going on somewhere even if we were running Zopeless
<lalo> I don't know how well you know zope's transaction machinery; if you get lost, feel free to bug me, I'm reasonably intimate with it
<lalo> daf: the zope transaction machinery is suitably poked, and I *think* sqlobject starts a database transaction too; but the two things don't talk to each other
<SteveA> it would be nice to have a "zopeless" that isn't zopeless -- that uses a subset of zcml files, but does set up the whole environment
<spiv> daf: the initZopeless doesn't do anything to set up transactions, and doesn't currently expose any way to get at them.
<daf> spiv: ok
<spiv> So, as lalo points out, you can't say "abort this transaction" in the Zopeless environ atm.
<daf> spiv: we are using transaction.get_transaction -- is that a no-op?
<lalo> SteveA: yeah. everything but zodb and publisher.
<spiv> Yeah, that's Zope's transaction stuff.
<lalo> daf: yes
<SteveA> lalo: excluding browser too
<daf> lovely
<spiv> Well, actually, it's sort-of exposed.
<daf> wouldn't it be enough to expose some of the SQLObject transactionality stuff?
<daf> or does the Zope stuff give us something extra?
<spiv> daf: That's what I'm looking at :)
<lalo> daf: it's easy to hook stuff to the zope transaction machinery
<spiv> (it'd be nice, but harder, to use the zope transaction machinery...)
<lalo> it doesn't give you a lot of extra, just a nicer API :-)
<daf> well, nice APIs are... nice
<daf> :)
<spiv> We haven't even got that right when running Zope yet ;)
<daf> :D
<lalo> true
<SteveA> spiv: are you going to improve zopeless?
<lalo> well, whatever works. :-)
<spiv> SteveA: By the bare minimum necessary to support aborting the current transaction.
<spiv> (unless it looks like a ridiculous amount of work)
<lalo> I'd prefer to improve it enough to allow lazyUpdate to work
<SteveA> I suggest you set up the minimal utilities and adapters necessary to make it use plug into the zope transaction machinery
<lalo> which would probably involve hook to zope's transaction
<SteveA> and then add a sys.exit() hook that aborts any outstanding transaction
<spiv> lalo: What's not working about that?  Just that it never finishes?
<spiv> (and so never commits the lazy updates?)
<daf> carlos: ok, I have some data on which sql.py calls are taking the most time
<lalo> spiv: it is not working, as a whole :-) it was so broken that we disabled it completely
<carlos> daf: could you add them to the bug report?
<carlos> hmm
<lalo> there is a bug with the detailed info, I can look it up to you
<spiv> lalo: Yes please :)
<carlos> daf: yes, attach it to bugzilla and I will try to improve them
<daf> carlos: sure
<lalo> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1935
<carlos> daf: thanks
<lalo> lots of zen from Steve; and me, playing the role of Bill Gates, saying that "we probably won't need it anyway" :-P
<lalo> but, well, premature optimization yadda yadda.
<daf> carlos: at a glance, RosettaPOMessageSet.getMessageIDSighting, RosettaPOFile.__getitem__, RosettaPOMessageSet.pluralForms, RosettaPOMessageSet.templateMessageSet are by far the most expensive
<SteveA> daf: do you mean that they are the most expensive run once, or most expensive cumulatively ?
<daf> so the columns used in those queries are prime targets for optimisation
<daf> SteveA: cumulativelyt
<SteveA> which ones are called most often?
<daf> SteveA: number of calls * time per call
<carlos> daf: the indexes I'm adding will improve some of them
<daf> carlos: right
<spiv> SteveA: glancing over daf's shoulder, they're being called thousands of times, and taking 0.5 or even 1.0 second per call (cumulatively).
<daf> SteveA: I don't have that data to hand; the hotshot stats printer is *very* slow
<daf> SteveA: I could generate it, though
<daf> SteveA: of the sql.py calls, it seems that getMessageIDSighting is called the most
<SteveA> this is the point at which we may want to introduce a specific method or two
<daf> SteveA: on the order of 3000 times in an import, compared to about 2000 for the other worst offenders
<SteveA> that does a bunch of work quickly at the SQL level, 
<SteveA> trading the clarity and flexibility of objects with "one specific call"
<daf> no, that's wrong
<daf> getMessageIDSighting is getting called almost exactly twice as much as the others
<SteveA> also, if we have a method that returns an essentially immutable object, we may choose to cache that
<SteveA> why are we using a "1" for plural_form ?
<SteveA> what is the meaning of the "1" ?
<SteveA> or the "0"
<daf> where?
<lalo> 0 is invalid
<daf> lalo: invalid where?
<lalo> 1 means there is only one form
<SteveA> I just grepped to see where getMessageIDSighting is used
<lalo> daf: POFile.pluralForms
<lalo> 1 is for, eg, Japanese, Turkish, Korean
<SteveA> is 1 a number in this case?
<daf> lalo: no, I think Steve is talking about MessageIDSighting.plural_form
<lalo> yes
<SteveA> or is it symbolic?
<SteveA> msgset.getMessageIDSighting(0, allowOld=True).dateLastSeen = "NOW"
<SteveA> old_plural = self._msgset.getMessageIDSighting(1)
<lalo> ah, ok
<SteveA> I find the 1 and 0 in there opaque
<lalo> 0 and 1 are numbers in this case; indexes
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> then that's fine
<SteveA> but, I'm a little confused as to why I see only 1 and 0
<lalo> as messageIDs are supposed to be English, then 0 is the singular and 1 is the plural
<SteveA> that makes them seem rather symbolic
<SteveA> then why don't we say SINGULAR and PLURAL ?
<daf> SteveA: this stems from the design of the database
<lalo> we could
<lalo> but ENGLISH_SINGULAR and ENGLISH_PLURAL rather
<lalo> or something like that
<daf> SteveA: Mark wanted us to cope with the theoretical possibility of the plural form of a message ID sighting being > 1
<carlos> daf: ok, the indexes improve the import in my machine, about 1 minute less
<carlos> I will send now the database inclusion
<spiv> daf: How does that conflict with using symbolic constants in the code?
<daf> spiv: it doesn't
<SteveA> daf: the app's code attaches meaning to 1 and 0
<spiv> Ok :)
<daf> spiv: that only explains why you only see 0 and 1
<SteveA> 1 and 0 are hard-coded
<lalo> you ppl want me to make the change?
<SteveA> the app is hard-coded for english message ids
<spiv> Right.  Just making sure I understand :)
<SteveA> so, I think the app's understanding on 0 and 1 should be hard-coded too
<daf> SteveA: well, not strictly English
<daf> "Germanic" would be a closer approximation
<SteveA> work out a good, simple, name for the 0 and 1, and let's use that name
<SteveA> or, those names, rather
<spiv> daf: "normal" or "standard" :P
<daf> SINGULAR and PLURAL would be reasonable names
<SteveA> and perhaps these should be in a dbschema
<daf> perhaps
<lalo> the app is hard-coded for english message ids as a phase 1 decision; since gettext assumes msgids have only two forms (actually gettext assumes the msgids are English), and phase 1 is gettext only, therefore the app is hardcoded for English
<daf> right
<SteveA> that's fine.  but let's not be half-hearted with the hard-coding
<SteveA> because that's just confusing
<lalo> ok
<daf> but if we're targeting a system other than gettext, the number of plural forms is going to be the least of our worries
<lalo> daf: are you sure you're comfortable with SINGULAR and PLURAL? I'll add these
<daf> lalo: I'm sure
<SteveA> why is the allowOld argument not in the interface?
<SteveA> actually, I'm looking at old code, so I should update before asking further
<lalo> ok
<daf> SteveA: perhaps the interface is wrong
<SteveA> perhaps.  perhaps allowOld is used only as a private API.  but that would be rather odd.
<daf> it's not private
<SteveA> Don't do this:
<SteveA>             raise UnknownUserError, \
<SteveA>                   "Tried to create objects but have no Person to associate it with"
<SteveA> Instantiate the error, instead
<SteveA>             raise UnknownUserError("Tried to create objects but have no Person to associate it with")
<SteveA> then, you don't need to use a \
<spiv> lalo: I just realised that I don't need to make any changes to SQLBase to support transactions.
<spiv> lalo: The trick is to not throw away the connection you pass to initZopeless.
<SteveA> daf: I'm looking at pofile_adapters.py
<SteveA>         try:
<SteveA>             return self._msgset.getTranslationSighting(index, allowOld=True).poTranslation.translation
<SteveA>         except KeyError:
<lalo> spiv: hmm?
<SteveA> it would be better to have the try:except: around exactly the thing that can raise a KeyError
<SteveA> there is too much between the try:except
<SteveA> _marker = [] 
<SteveA> better to use _marker = object()
<daf> SteveA: lalo owns this code
<SteveA> you also own the code
<spiv> lalo: You could even do "conn = connectionForURI(...); trans = conn.transaction(); SQLBase.initZopeless(trans); .... ; trans.rollback()"
<daf> SteveA: yes, transitively
<daf> SteveA: lalo is the direct owner
<lalo> spiv: ok
<lalo> I'll try that
<daf> SteveA: I completely agree with what you're saying
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> lalo, daf: why is there a bare except in pofile_adapters.TemplateImporter.__call__ ?
<SteveA> there *must* be specific exceptions that you expect
<lalo> no
<SteveA> same for POFileImporter
<SteveA> I don't want to see MemoryError caught
<spiv> Or KeyboardInterrupt, or ConflictError...
<SteveA> the only time when you don't know the specific exceptions that you expect is when you're interacting with a badly designed API
<SteveA> so, code that interacts with the db api has this problem
<SteveA> but, this shows flaws in the db api and how it exposes exceptions
<lalo> I don't feel like arguing - I have decided a few hours ago that this exception masking thing is wrong, so instead of fixing it I'll remove it. Later.
<SteveA> this isn't an "argument".  I'm suprised at some of the code I'm coming across, and I want to find out why it is the way it is, and how it can be improved.
<lalo> I know
<lalo> it would be an argument, if I tried to defend the reasons why I used a bare except :-)
<lalo> but before I even do, I concede, it's wrong.
<SteveA> is it something that can be fixed in the pofile_adapters module, or does it need to be fixed in the code that that module is using?
<lalo> the idea was that when you raise a POInvalidInputError you get the line number in the PO file where the exception was raised; so this would supposedly make it easier for us to debug stuff. But it's too open-ended, and it has caused as much troubled as it solved, so it's scheduled to die.
<SteveA> is there a bugzilla bug for it?
<lalo> which it? removing the exception masking? no, it was just something in my head I wanted to discuss it with the team first.
<SteveA> ok.
<SteveA> exception conversion is fine, and good, by the way
<SteveA> it is natural to convert a KeyError into a ParseError for example
<lalo> yes, been there... but in this case it has caused problems
<lalo> do you think it should stay? if it stays, then I should make a list of all exceptions that could possibly be raised and catch only those
<SteveA> another approach is that taken by page templates, using a __traceback_info__ variable
<SteveA> that can contain extra information about where the error occured, in this case in the page template
<SteveA> I agree that is should catch specific exceptions if it stays
<lalo> yup, but that's not python standard, it's a zope extension and therefore won't be there if zopeless
<SteveA> this is an adapter, and in rosetta
<lalo> yes, and it runs zopeless a lot of the time :-)
<lalo> it's the backbone of the importer script
<carlos> lalo: I'm looking at your patch now
<SteveA> yes, that doesn't stop importing the code that knows how to get the traceback info
<lalo> hmm. could be done.
<lalo> I could look into that - in zope2 it's not something you can simply import, it's a tangle of publisher exception handling hooking. If the zope3 equivalent is importable, I may use it.
<spiv> Well, it's "just" a simple matter of grovelling through the locals of the frames that you find the traceback... ;)
<stub> Whats wrong with DB-API exceptions?
<SteveA> look in zope/exceptions/exceptionformatter.py
<SteveA> that has classes which format exceptions, using __traceback_supplement__ as needed
<lalo> ok
<daf> SteveA: perhaps we should do a systematic code review?
<carlos> daf: we need a "login" link
<daf> carlos: we have one on the front apge
<carlos> daf: oohh, I didn't know it O:-)
<SteveA> daf: that would be a good thing
<carlos> daf: but we should remove it if we are already logged in :-P
<lalo> the whole exception handling department of pofile and pofile_adapters is quite klunky :-/ are you two ok if I take a few hours to refactor it as much as necessary?
<SteveA> stub: iirc, there was a need for bare excepts because it was not clear exactly what errors the DBAPI could produce, and which of these were legitimate "database problem" errors
<SteveA> daf: is that a good use of lalo's time right now, given the other tasks to do in rosetta?
<lalo> right now I don't even give a reliable line number... the correct message would be "syntax error somewhere around line 520 or somesuch"
<stub> All legitimate database errors should be subclasses of thedbmodule.DatabaseError or theconnectionobject.DatabaseError. Anything else is a bug or something that shouldn't be caught.
<SteveA> I'm still trying to track down who was complaining to me about this
<SteveA> then again, perhaps I misremember
<SteveA> or it was a different API, not the DB API
<carlos> lalo: ok, the export works, but with bugs
<carlos> lalo: carlos@frodo ~ $ msgfmt --statistics -o /dev/null es.po
<carlos> es.po:281:10: parse error
<carlos> es.po:287:10: parse error
<carlos> es.po:293:10: parse error
<carlos> es.po:299:10: parse error
<carlos> es.po:311:10: parse error
<carlos> es.po:316:10: parse error
<carlos> es.po:4437:10: parse error
<carlos> es.po:4443:10: parse error
<carlos> es.po:6151:10: parse error
<lalo> interesting
<carlos> msgfmt: found 9 fatal errors
<carlos> lalo: I will attach the es.po to the bugreport
<lalo> ok
<carlos> I translated only one string
<carlos> and nothing more
* SteveA pings daf
<daf> SteveA: sorry, I was workraving
<SteveA> I wonder if a method on a po message set that returns all sightings would help, or one that loads all sightings at once, in a single select
<daf> that's a thought
<SteveA> daf: no problem, just wanted you to have a checkpoint in the chatlog.  I'd like you to make a decision about whether lalo should work on cleaning up the import code's use of exceptins, or whether other tasks have a greater need right now
<daf> SteveA: lalo has one bug assigned to him (#1944)
<daf> SteveA: there are a number of unassigned open bugs
<SteveA> so, let's file a bug for "clean up exception handling in po parsing / import", come up with a tangible deliverable for it  
<SteveA> and then you and lalo decide which tasks should be next in his queue 
<daf> well, let's make a clear statement of what's problematic with the current exception handling
<lalo> 1. it doesn't provide reliable, useful line numbers in all cases
<lalo> 2. it masks some stuff it shouldn't mask, which sometimes makes it harder to debug rosetta code
<daf> okay, can we put those two points in a bug report?
<lalo> sure
<daf> thanks
<SteveA> thanks lalo, that's a very clear summary
<lalo> thanks
<daf> carlos: 
<daf> lalo: 
<daf> would now be a good time to have a team meeting for you?
<carlos> daf: sure
<lalo> I'd prefer tomorrow morning
<lalo> my brain is already starting to shut down
<daf> perhaps a very quick one now, and a more comprehensive one tomorrow morning?
<carlos> ok
<lalo> ok
<daf> ok, let's set a time limit of 10 mintues
<daf> so, we'll aim to finish by 17:15 UTC
<daf> what have we been working on today?
<daf> carlos: would you like to start?
<carlos> daf: I was working on the indexes
<carlos> doing some benchmarks 
<daf> ok, and you produced some proposed changes to the database as the result of that, right?
<carlos> and trying different options
<carlos> until I sent a proposal
<carlos> yes
<carlos> I'm working now
<carlos> on a more evalorated report
<carlos> as you and Steve asked
<daf> great!
<carlos> also I tested a patch from lalo
<daf> for a bug?
<carlos> and sent the impressions about it
<carlos> daf: yes
<carlos> #1979
<daf> ok, good
<daf> I've also been working on performance issues
<daf> I did some profiling of the import code and posted the results to Bugzilla
<daf> I've also been making final preparations for the Rosetta Alpha launch
<daf> doing the mailing list subscriptions
<daf> writing the announcement email
<daf> also, debugging problems with transactions
<daf> trying different patches on the development server
<daf> lalo: how about you?
<daf> (4 minutes left)
<carlos> :-P
<lalo> I was working on the plural form bug, what was its number again
<lalo> 2017
<lalo> the fix for it "accidentally" fixed 1979 too
<daf> nice :)
<daf> this is good news, because it means we can export PO files from Rosetta
<SteveA> when will rosetta alpha announcements be going out?
<lalo> not really :-) carlos found another error
<daf> SteveA: I've started writing the announcement
<lalo> but the fix is simple
<SteveA> yes, but... ?
<SteveA> (that was for daf)
<daf> lalo: and that error is in Bugzilla?
<carlos> daf: yes
<lalo> I'm filing it now
<daf> SteveA: should it be reviewed before it's sent?
<carlos> as an anex to the 1979 one
<lalo> then looking at where Steve wanted those constants, and looking a bit at the exception handling
<SteveA> daf: I didn't ask whether the announcements were being written
<lalo> I'm pretty sure I did two other things today :-/ let me check my logs
<daf> ok, before we finish, let's think of things we need to discuss tomorrow
<daf> SteveA: the announcement can go out as soon as the announcement text has been finished
<SteveA> ah, okay!
<lalo> daf: 2022. Please decide if it blocks 1915, or 1965, or neither
<daf> ok, time's up
<SteveA> when is tomorrow's meeting?  I want to put it in my diary
<daf> how about half an hour before the Launchpad one?
<daf> lalo: will do
<carlos> lalo: I suppose we could move it to the beta
<carlos> daf: hmm, perhaps it's better an hour before
<lalo> it's a rather simple fix
<carlos> that way we could handle any delay
<lalo> about 15min work
<daf> let's have a half-hour meeting before the Launchpad one
<daf> if there's anything we need to discuss for longer, we can schedule another meeting later in the day
<SteveA> let's allow a break between the meetings
<daf> SteveA: good idea
<carlos> lalo: we launch the alpha today or tomorrow, if you fixed it before the alpha release, great, if not, it makes no sense to block 1915 :-)
<daf> let's say 45 minutes before the Launchpad one
<carlos> daf: ok
<daf> and allow a 15 minute break between meetings
<daf> so: 11:15 UTC?
<daf> no, the Launchpad meeting is at 11:30, right?
<carlos> yes, 10:45 UTC
<daf> great
<daf> lalo: what's the estimated fix time for #2022?
<lalo> daf: as I said, about 15m work
<lalo> but I don't trust doing it now - I'm too tired, I'd probably introduce another bug ;-)
<daf> let's pin it on #1915 since the timescale for fixing it is short
<daf> i.e. tomorrow morning
<carlos> So if all things goes well, tomorrow will be the "big" day :-)
<lalo> carlos: what's the url to export a po?
<carlos> lalo: it depends on the module
<lalo> why the heck am I asking? :-P
<carlos> http://localhost:8085/rosetta/gnome/gnome-applets/main-2.8/es/po
<carlos> for example
<lalo> ok, I seem to have fixed it
<lalo> I'll go to bed, and when I wake up, I'll test the fix more thoroughly and merge it
<lalo> good night all
<lalo> carlos: I shouldn't even have asked - I was under the crackful assumption that the po export wasn't yet linked from the UI. It is not only linked, but rather easy to find.
<carlos> lalo: :-)
<carlos> lalo: night
<lalo> for the record, I exported a po file, and passed it trough msgfmt successfully
<carlos> lalo: I will review it later
<lalo> hmm
<lalo> prefs still seems to be kind of broken
<lalo> I can remove languages, but not add
<carlos> lalo: ?
<carlos> lalo: ok, please don't add languages with countries (like pt_BR)
<carlos> It's a know bug
<lalo> ah
<carlos> I need to fix the database info
<carlos> or think about a way to improve that so it's automatically fixed with every exception raised.
<lalo> interesting
<lalo> hmm. I don't remember the sql syntax for update :-P
<elmo> \h update in psql
<lalo> oooh. thanks
<lalo> daf: update language set pluralforms = 1, pluralexpression = '0' where englishname='Lojban';
<carlos> lalo: that language does not have plural forms?
<lalo> no
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will add it to our list
<carlos> thanks :-D
<lalo> np
<lalo> I'm making a lojban translation of gnome-terminal as a futile exercise to get myself acquainted with the rosetta UI
<daf> carlos: where are you adding new plural form data?
<carlos> daf: to the file that feeds our script and also to the languages.sql file
<carlos> scripts/plural-form-data
<daf> great!
* lalo goes to bed
<daf> lalo: night night :)
<lalo> nite
<daf> lalo: well spotted on #2023
<carlos> lalo: night
<carlos> daf: any easy way to create a launchpad_test2 database with the current setup?
<daf> make -C /home/daf/launchpad-test/database/schema DBNAME=launchpad_test2
<carlos> daf: I was playing with DBNAME=launchpad_test make
<carlos> but it did not work
<carlos> daf: thanks
<daf> yeah
<daf> you have to use -e to Make if you want environement variables to be applied
<daf> but it's better to specify them on the command line
<carlos> ok
!dmwaters:*! Hi all, we are having problems with one of our main rotation servers. I'm going to rehub it and see if we can fix it a bit
!alindeman:*! Hi all .. we're having a bit of trouble with one of our main rotation servers.  We've pulled it from rotation and rehubbed a bit.  We'll continue to monitor the situation.  Sorry for any inconvenience and thanks for using freenode
* carlos goes to have dinner
#launchpad 2005-10-03
<cprov> good night, see you tomorrow 
<kiko> sabdfl, night -- I'm working on moving up in the rankings!
<sabdfl> kiko: we need top100, top500 pages
* ajmitch obviously needs to fix more bugs to get karma
<kiko> sabdfl, oh, I'm not going to bed! the fun is only starting
<kiko> I'm merging the first patches from matsubara 
<\sh> sabdfl: spiv is the authserver xmlrpc god? 
<kiko> yes
<kiko> he is
<sivang> night all, see you all tommorow
<kiko> night sivan
<\sh> rock...:) do you have a test auth xmlrpc server around to play with? (regarding php xmlrpc authserver integration for the forums?) 
<sivang> kiko: ciao
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> \sh, a test one, unfortunately, not that I know of
<mpt> boa noite
<\sh> kiko: hmm.....then this will be a hard test for the servers at all :( 
<kiko> \sh, what are you trying to do?
<\sh> kiko: sabdfl proposed the possibilty to authenticate, at least one of the ubuntu forums, forums user against LP..which means: more traffic and more db transactions on the xmlrpc interface and db.
<kiko> should be okay
<\sh> kiko: experiences with lycos LSU xmlrpc and db design and structure tells me, we need to have a playground first, some stresstest and then "ready to go"
<\sh> kiko: I don't know which infrastructure you have :) running a 10 node tru64 oracle cluster was enough for lycos europe ;)
<kiko> are our forums that heavily-hit?
<dand> kiko: "Most users ever online was 1,155, 1 Day Ago" :)
<kiko> at the same time?
<dand> yeah. Currently Active Users: 736
<\sh> kiko: well..I hope that the session management changed a bit towards humanity ;) and they're not requesting everytime a single username from the database
<dand> I'm not related to ubuntuforums though, I'm interested in authentication for the Romanian LoCo sites...
<\sh> dand: that's peanuts ;) for the 10 node cluster that is ;)
<\sh> kiko: are u running postgres?
<dand> \sh: right :)
<Keybuk> meh
<Keybuk> launchpad is doing it's "Not logged in" -> Log in -> "You are already logged in" thing agan
<kiko> \sh, yep
<\sh> kiko: so the db is not the problem at all...I think in cluster mode?
<kiko> not yet in cluster mode
<\sh> kiko: bigIP LBs?
<kiko> \sh, I'm not sure -- you'd ned to check with stub the DBA
<\sh> kiko: k...I'll have to check as well the version of the forums software and check as well the session management they're using...bah php...
* dand waves
<sabdfl> main thing will be smart session management.
<sabdfl> other big issue will be account migration
<\sh> sabdfl: which is quite an adventure for phps session management bound to authentication actions 
<sabdfl> err. fun.
<\sh> sabdfl: but as I said in the beginning...I don't do this without a testing environment...;)
<kiko> baz managed to hang a process
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<kiko> tambaqui?
<segfault> any dev around?
<kiko> sabdfl?
<segfault> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/apt/+translations
<segfault> why isn't apt there?
<kiko> lemme see
<tambaqui> Hi kiko
<tambaqui> tudo bem?
<kiko> t, viu
<tambaqui> kiko: vc vem para o III ESLAM?
<kiko> isso eu j no digo -- quando ?
<kiko> segfault, that's because we haven't imported the breezy-apt translations
<kiko> however
<kiko> hmmm
<segfault> is that hard to do?
<kiko> indeed, why doesn't it show up there.
<segfault> there's some strings which should be translated and appear in breezy final
<tambaqui> kiko: 13,14,15 em Manaus    http://eslam.comunidadesol.org/
<segfault> they're part of the new progress bar 
<kiko> segfault, perhaps the apt import is failing, let me check.
<segfault> e seria genial t-las 
<segfault> :D
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> segfault, can you file a rosetta bug?
<kiko> it may be that the apt import is failing for some reason I can't discover
<segfault> done, #2622.
<kiko> thanks
<tambaqui> kiko: vc sabe o nick do Martin Pool? 
<tambaqui> kiko: vc tem as fotos que ele tirou?
<bob2> mbp or mpool
<kiko> tambaqui, sei sim --  mpool
<kiko> tambaqui, tenho todas!
<tambaqui> beleza, me manda
<tambaqui> patyfelix02@yahoo.com
<tambaqui> em qual canal posso encontrar mpool?
<kiko> tambaqui, so uns 600mb
<kiko> ele no t por aqui hoje
<kiko> (mas normalmente est)
<tambaqui> ok
<tambaqui> beleza
<kiko> tambaqui, posso te mandar um CD, se me mandar o seu endereo por email
<tambaqui> ok, qual o teu email?
<tambaqui> kiko@ubuntu.com?
<kiko> tambaqui, entre outros :-)
<tambaqui> : )
<tambaqui> :D
<tambaqui> kiko, o Ian vai organizar uma festa no final do evento naquela praia proximo do flutuante dele, vai ser o bicho!!! 
<kiko> putz
<tambaqui> ser que o Georg Greve vai gostar? :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> bom, vou indo para casa
<kiko> 10:05 no escritrio no  bom sinal!
<tambaqui> ok
<tambaqui> beijos
<kiko> beijos
<zyga> come on, speak english
<spiv> lifeless: Can you give pqm a kick up the bum?
<stub> I did just before
<spiv> stub: Ah, thanks :)
<bob2> shouldn't shipit.u.c and shipit.ul.o be the same site?
<stub> bob2: yes....
<stub> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org is working fine here. https://shipit.ubuntulinux.org is a little... umm... odd
<bob2> haha
<elmo> fixed
<stub> elmo: Ta ;)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  make code of conduct console search more obvious (patch-2513: mpt@canonical.com)
<Rubsoft> alguien habla castellano
<Rubsoft> alguien habla castellano
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=bradb Fix busted traversals to context/+bug (with no bug number after it) and add tests; simplified +bug traversal in traversers.py (patch-2514: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add some spacing to the hackergotchi image on the person's homepage (patch-2515: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<thoreauputic> OK - this is trivial but it's driving me nuts: Ubuntu members are supposed to automatically have an @ubuntu.com email address, am I right? If so how is one supposed to access this ? I find nothing on launchpad to enlighten me...
<ajmitch> thoreauputic: it's forwarded to your preferred address which is set in launchpad
<thoreauputic> ajmitch: I see - and my member name is the launchpad name? Including the - between peter and garrett in my case ?
<ajmitch> yes
<bob2> heh
<thoreauputic> aha - OK will test - thanks for the info :)
<ajmitch> hey bob2 
<bob2> I was disappointed to find that there were no midnight oil singers in LP, after readsing the CC minutes
<bob2> hey ajmitch 
<thoreauputic> hahah
<ajmitch> heh
<thoreauputic> bob2: I met him actually - strangely enough he knew who I was ;-)
<bob2> haha
<thoreauputic> OK that's all I wanted to ask at this stage - oh except that pressing "edit home page" returns a stern "you don't have permission" even though I'm logged in - again no doubt I've missed something obvious? Or is this in fact a bug?
<bob2> I think that's a known bug
<thoreauputic> OK
<lifeless> thoreauputic: some pages are locked
<lifeless> thoreauputic: which home page are you trying to edit ?
* ajmitch thinks we should get karma for having a hackergotchi :)
<thoreauputic> lifeless: I understood the button to mean "my" home page - but I'm open to correction ;)
<lifeless> thoreauputic: this is in /people/*you* ?
<lifeless> in which case, yes its your home page.
<thoreauputic> lifeless: yup
<lifeless> ok. uhm, whats your username ?
<thoreauputic> ha! Of course I just tried it again and now it lets me in :|
<lifeless> ;0
<thoreauputic> lifeless: "As you were"
<thoreauputic> :D
<thoreauputic> last time I clicked it it admonished me severely
<ajmitch> lifeless: edit hackergotchi is still locked?
<thoreauputic> OK having wasted everyone's time I will now retire gracefully
<ajmitch> bye thoreauputic :)
<spiv> lifeless: your robert.collins@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0--patch-377 has a bunch of conflicts that make reading the diff a bit tricky.  Want to try resolving them before I review?
<thoreauputic> ajmitch: bye :)
<lifeless> spiv: hmm, I thought it had beern
<spiv> lifeless: maybe the patch-level is wrong?
<lifeless> I think its backdooring in via ddaa's branch
<lifeless> I'll lool
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> your gpg branch has transaction logic changes in it
<lifeless> is this deliberate ?
<spiv> lifeless: r=spiv for robert.collins@canonical.com/pybaz--devel--0--patch-9 though :)
<jamesh> the bit about resyncing sqlobjects at the end of IPersonSet.merge()?
<lifeless> the Cache changes 
<lifeless> uhm, not 'wrong', just unexpected for the stated purpose
<jamesh> lifeless: sqlobject caches all the field values when you create an sqlobject instance.
<jamesh> lifeless: if you run SQL statements that update records behind its back, the cached field values will be invalid (but sqlobject doesn't know that)
<lifeless> why are we doing direct sql behind its back ?
<jamesh> lifeless: the IPersonSet.merge() method was doing those sort of operations, so causes problems for other sqlobject uses within the transaction
<lifeless> ok. So this is two separate things : sqlobject changes and gpg interface stuff.
<lifeless> and there is a dependency between them
<jamesh> the gpg stuff needed the merge() fix
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> ok, thanks
<jamesh> as far as why merge() is implemented as it is, I guess it's just how stub did it.
<lifeless> postgres introspection ++
<jamesh> it does some magic to find foreign keys into the person table and fixes them up, among other things
<jamesh> so that it doesn't need to be updated all the time
<lifeless> yes
<jamesh> but code like that confuses SQLObject
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [r=SteveA]  Improve error messages from selectOne and selectOneBy by including the offending SQL. (patch-36: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<lifeless> BjornT: ping
<lifeless> BjornT: are there plans to allow filtering the package bug list by language-of-the-package ?
<BjornT> hi lifeless, just woke up. what's language-of-the-package?
<lifeless> BjornT: well, language of the product ;0
<lifeless> BjornT: i.e. C, python, perl
<lifeless> 15:19 < taryn> ok - just looking at it now
<lifeless> 15:21 < taryn> out of curiosity - is there a way of looking at the buglist and picking only packagesthat are written in a lanuage I know?
<lifeless> in #ubuntu-motu
<BjornT> lifeless: ok. no, there are no plans for it now. but it's an interesting use case, could you ask him to file a bug about it?
<lifeless> her. sure
<stub> jamesh: For the record, merge() is written using raw SQL because it is a) easier and b) simpler. Futzing around with keys can be extremely dangerous so I wanted everything explicit, paranoid and with all unnecessary layers removed so there is no worry about some black box having side effects or doing something we didn't expect.
<BjornT> are the intermittent failures of cscvs tests being worked on?
<BjornT> CVS.protocol.pipes returns pipes for a local :pserver: ... ERROR
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  disable unrelevant and huge sections on +assignedbugs. (patch-2516: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<lifeless> BjornT: we've expanded the timeout
<lifeless> BjornT: which about halved the incidents
<lifeless> BjornT: but we're not currently tackling the root cause, as its hard to get right.
<BjornT> ah, there came my patch that failed yesterday
<stub> I resubmitted it for you
<BjornT> thanks
<BjornT> lifeless, stub: that's the patch i want cherry picked
<stub> Already on its way
<BjornT> cool
<ajmitch> sigh, another system error in malone :) file it?
<BjornT> ajmitch: which page?
<ajmitch> BjornT: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs 
<ajmitch> I searched for 'assigned'
<ajmitch> and got the error
<ajmitch> as I was wanting to fill out a couple of wishlist bugs on malone
<BjornT> ajmitch: yeah, please file a bug. it's due to the SQL query taking too long. where working on it, but it's good to know it the problem still exists.
<BjornT> stub: how long is the query time out currently?
<ajmitch> ok
<stub> BjornT: 12 seconds. Note that it is both the sqlstatement timeout, and the request timeout. You might have fast sql queries, but a slow page template (eg. not patching a table of 1000 rows will bite you on the arse)
<Lathiat> Is it know that edithackergotchi gives a permission denied (for your user)
<robitaille> Lathiat,  yes.  I mentionned it a few days ago here, and someone was looking into it (can't remember who...)
<Lathiat> ok
<ajmitch> BjornT: filed at 2629
<BjornT> ajmitch: thanks
<BjornT> stub: the page renders a lot slower while you're logged in, and i'm looking at the extra sql that gets inserted then.
<BjornT> stub: it's a sub-select, which i learned is not good for performance... would you mind take a look at it to make it faster?
<BjornT> stub: database/bugtask.py line 343
<stub> BjornT: Have you logged the SQL statements that are executed when rendering the page?
<BjornT> stub: no. how do i do that?
<stub> Edit /etc/postgres/7.4/main/postgresql.conf, setting log_statement=true
<stub> sudo -u postgres pg_ctl reload
<BjornT> stub: ok, i'll do that
<stub> Now all the SQL commands being executed are logged to /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-7.4-main.log
<stub> Once you have a real query, I can check the plan on the real database to see if it actually *needs* optimization.
<stub> (that method will need refactored to remove the subquery - it can't be done by just tweaking the SQL. The comment is valid).
<stub> IIRC, the search results is slow because of the number of queries it is executing, not any actual slow ones
<stub> BjornT: That patch has been rolled out
<BjornT> thanks
<stub> BjornT: Hmm... that page works fine on staging, and staging has an 8 second timeout (!)
<stub> ohh... I wasn't logged in
<BjornT> stub: well the page works sometimes on production as well, so i guess the problem is when the system is under load
<BjornT> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filerOV55f.html
<stub> Nah - the example search is consistently failing if I'm logged on.
<lifeless> stub: 
<lifeless> 05:54:23 ERROR   Got an unexpected exception while importing Template "control-center-2.0" in Ubuntu Breezy Badger package "control-center"
<lifeless>  -> http://librarian.launchpad.net/473817/473850/futh1hUBXzy4fSWNyX1hyEOPRRc.txt (ERROR:  duplicate key violates unique constraint "pomsgidsighting_potmsgset_pluralform_uniq"
<lifeless> :[
<lifeless> insta spam
<stub> lifeless: You only just noticed? That has been happening for weeks...
<stub> well... a week at least.
<lifeless> it just got too much for me
<lifeless> as opposed to notiving
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.34: [trivial]  Cherry pick into production--1.34 (patch-12: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<sivang> Good morning ubuntu lovers :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.34: [trivial]  Cherry picks into production--1.34 (patch-13: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> BjornT: Here is a log from staging with durations:https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHYroKf.html
<stub> I've added an index (on staging) that improves things a bit, and I have some optimized versions of the queries. I'm going to check out how much work it would be to generate the improved queries from python
<BjornT> stub: cool, thanks.
<stub> BjornT: I seem to be seeing double - either my logging is screwed, or queries are being issued unnecessarily
<stub> BjornT: We also need to avoid anything calling count(), because that executes an expensive query unnecessarily
<BjornT> stub: actually i also noted that there were more queries than i would have expected, i'll take a look to see if i can find some query that gets called twice
<stub> Urgh... all sqlobject :-( I don't think it can do outer joins, can it?
<spiv> stub: I don't think so.  It might be fixable.
<BjornT> stub: i don't think our version can. there were some additions to upstream sqlobject regards to join, but i don't know if that included outer joins.
<stub> spiv: Is there a way I can do foo.select(SELECT Foo.* FROM Foo JOIN Bar ON Foo.whatever = Bar.baz OUTER JOIN Baz ON baz.baz=foo.whatever WHERE baz.baz is NULL)? ie bypass SQLBuilder?
<spiv> stub: You can pass arbitrary text for the where clause, but not really for anything else.
<spiv> stub: I think arbitrary join text wouldn't be too hard to hack on.
<BjornT> stub: so most of the count() queries are issued to present the number of the bugs that are open, assigned to you, critical, etc. that's not easily cacheble, so if it hurts performance much, we might have to remove it
<BjornT> stub: or do you have any suggestion how to improve it?
<spiv> stub: Although upstream SQLObject SVN now has some OUTER stuff in SQLBuilder... hmm...
* spiv -> yoga
<SteveA> morning
<stub> BjornT: We can do them. We just shouldn't do them unnecessarily. If you look at the log, we are doing SELECT COUNT(*) FROM blahblah, followed by SELECT * FROM blahblah. ie. PostgreSQL is having to execute the same query twice, once to retrieve the rowcount and once to retrieve the actual rows. This happens if someone writes code like 'if foo.count(): return foo; else: return False' or similar.
<SteveA> we can cache things per transaction easily enough, if that will help
<stub> BjornT: If there is code like that, we need to write it Pythonically using exceptions
<SteveA> hmm.. maybe cache many things on a GET 
<SteveA> because the data won't be changing
<stub> SteveA: Caching won't help here
<SteveA> <stub> BjornT: I seem to be seeing double - either my logging is screwed, or queries are being issued unnecessarily
<stub> SteveA: Yes. That is bad programming.
<stub> SteveA: Unless we make SQLObject cache every resultset it retrieves, which would be sucky
<BjornT> stub: there is one count and one select using the same query, since we display the total number of bugs that were found. can't see a way to improve that. i can see that there are some duplicate 'select * from' queries, though, which shouldn't be there, i'll take a look to see if i can find why that is happening.
<SteveA> a view that puts the count, repeatedly, in the first col ;-)
<stub> BjornT: ok. If we counted the rows retrieved on the Python side it will be faster (provided we don't match toooo many rows)
<stub> (in this case)
<stub> BjornT: But don't optimize that yet - if the query can be sped up, then it may remain faster to issue the query twice
<BjornT> stub: ok. launchpad has currently 250 open bugs, ubuntu has 500
<ajmitch> ubuntu's are about 30 down from earlier today :)
<BjornT> nice work :)
<ajmitch> that was the other wishlist I was wanting to file - graphing and other reporting of bug activity over time :)
<stub> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebs1C16.html
<stub> BjornT: The top query is the hairy one from my logs that runs in 1800ms. The bottom should be a trivial tweak to the above, returning the same results, that runs in 9ms.
<stub> BjornT: if we could do outer joins, we could also return bugs without any bugtasks (but the existing search has that problem too)
<BjornT> stub: ok thanks, i'll try to tweak the search method to return the bottom query
<stub> BjornT: I've got a patch that appears to do the trick
<stub> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileXaOmi8.html
<stub> BjornT: Let me know if I should commit it
<BjornT> stub: looks good, please commit
<sivang> Morning everybody 
<\sh> hey sivang 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  productionconfig and update-stats fixes (patch-2517: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> BjornT: much faster
<BjornT> stub: yeah, much better now
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<carlos> stub, thanks for the cherrypick and the db changes
<SteveA> carlos: what's the latest news on language packs?
<carlos> SteveA, waiting for the imports are finished + mirror into staging happens to prepare a new language pack
<carlos> SteveA, I'm not able to visit stating.ubuntu.com/errors
<carlos> I get a Forbidden error
<SteveA> me too
<zyga> hello
<SteveA> i suspect a problem with the apache config
<SteveA> stub: any ideas?
<SteveA> hello zyga 
<zyga> how soon will rosetta show all packages on the translation page?
<zyga> now is still shows packages with at leas one translated message
<stub> SteveA: That is an Apache error. 
<stub>     <Location /errors>
<stub>        SSLRequire %{SSL_CLIENT_S_DN_CN} in {"Launch Pad Team"}
<stub>     </Location>
<carlos> zyga, which translation page, URL?
<stub> SteveA: No idea what certficate we require...
<stub> SteveA: /errors should be secure without a certificate, yes?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> it needs a cert
<SteveA> carlos: do you need to access /errors right now?
<carlos> SteveA, yeah, I got an error on staging
<carlos> and want to know why, but I can way an hour or so
<carlos> s/way/wait/
<SteveA> stub: can you look in the log for carlos?
<carlos> stub, https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gdm/+pots/gdm/af/+translate
<stub> carlos: chinstrap:~stub/staging_logs/
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.34: Cherry pick patch-2516 into production 1.34 (patch-14: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<zyga> carlos: well... (one moment)
<zyga> carlos: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/pl
<carlos> ok
<carlos> zyga, I'm still busy with language packs
<carlos> so it will take sometime....
<carlos> until I can fix that
<zyga> carlos: understood
<SteveA> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> yo
<SteveA> is dogfood running?
<Kinnison> no
<SteveA> okay
<Kinnison> it's being upgraded
<SteveA> is it open, or does it require a certificate?
<Kinnison> be 10-15 minutes until it's back, it needs a cert
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i get a "bad gateway" so i guess the cert is working -- as in, not giving "forbidden" errors
<Kinnison> yep
<Kinnison> Rebuilding the FTI is what takes the longest, and that's in-progress now
<SteveA> daniel.silverstone@canonical.com--desktop/launchpad--buildd-slave--1--patch-4
<SteveA> is that reviewed already?
<Kinnison> noone has told me so, so I'd guess no
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/
<Kinnison> oooh, new afrocelt due out soon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000AMUUIU
<SteveA> no changes
<SteveA> aha -- unabled to retrieve data
<SteveA> did you mirror?
<Kinnison> I thought so
* Kinnison checks
<Kinnison> aah, I missed the --desktop when I first put it on PendingReviews
<Kinnison> someone fixed that earlier
<Kinnison> spiv I think did it
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> okay
<Kinnison> SteveA: dogfood is running again now, thanks for your patience
<SteveA> hi brian
<SteveA> jamesh: i'm reviewing your smallfixes--1 branch.  it has a conflict with something cprov merged recently.
<jamesh> SteveA: so it does.  I'll fix that shortly
<SteveA> ok.  i'm doing the rest of the review anyway.
<jamesh> SteveA: I haven't made any judgements on whether the log messages I've added to the doctests should actually be occuring, so I'll send a message to the list to get people to check their code
<SteveA> okay
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=bjornt, plus some [trivial] , lots of menus work, special error page for request timeouts. (patch-2518: steve.alexander@canonical.com, mpt@canonical.com, celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<SteveA> jamesh: r=SteveA.  it is a nice improvement to the doctests.
<jamesh> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'm starting a review of your 'filecache' branch now.
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: an enhancement for the pending-reviews page:
<SteveA> i'd like a link (represented by an icon) to download the filtered diff, as text, with a "> " in front of each line, served with a mime type of application/x-diff-for-review
<SteveA> then i can configure my browser to use gvim as a helper for that
<SteveA> and i'm all set up to do the review, save it, and mail it as an attachment to the reviews list
<jamesh> in thunderbird, ctrl+shift+v pastes as a quotation, which is what I use
<Kinnison> and in vim, :%s/^/> /
<Kinnison> will do the "quoting" for you
<SteveA> ggVGI> 
<Kinnison> pardon?
<SteveA> is what i tend to use
<SteveA> gg moves to the top
<SteveA> VG selects the first column
<SteveA> "I> " inserts a "> "
<SteveA> then esc applies it to the whole file
<SteveA> Kinnison: you have TABS
<SteveA> daemons/buildd-slave.tac
<SteveA> i'm slightly surprised you're using sha1sum alone, and not sha1sum+length
<Kinnison> SteveA: tabs? ugh
* Kinnison spanks emacs
<SteveA> you need to teach it that .tac is like .py
<Kinnison> yeah
* Kinnison assumes there'll be other comments in the review? If so mention the tabs there and I'll apply all the comments at once
<Kinnison> otherwise I'll miss/forget stuff
<SteveA> there will
<Kinnison> Okay, so tempfile.mkstemp() returns a fd and a name
<Kinnison> how do I turn that integer fd into a file object?
<Kinnison> hey Kamion 
<Kamion> hiya
<Kamion> is there a way to get the ubuntu-installer team (which I just created) registered as the default assignee for bugs filed against various installer packages? I've noticed that a few people are filing installer bugs in Malone, contrary to current advice, and I don't want those bugs to get lose
<Kamion> lost
<Kinnison> Where is the product/project ?
* Kinnison will make the ubuntu-installer team the owner of the product/project
<Kamion> that's the upstream product/project, right? that would be inappropriate
<Kamion> I only want the bugs if they're filed against Ubuntu
<Kinnison> aah right
* Kinnison ponders how malone does this
<Kinnison> I think it's to do with who malone sees as the maintainer or something
<Kinnison> Unfortunately bradb or BjornT is who you want to speak to
<Kamion> BjornT: ?
<BjornT> Kamion: currently i don't think it's possible since malone uses maintainership data to decide who gets notified. it will be possible in the future, though, when PackageSubscriptions gets implemented
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=bjornt]  Tune bug search (patch-2519: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<Kamion> I would have thought that LP ought to have the possibility of distinct maintainers for a product in different distributions
<Kamion> since that's reality
<jdub> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> jdub: yeah?
<ajmitch> BjornT: with the number of teams caring about packages now, package subscriptions could be quite important
<jdub> hey
<Kamion> (makes sense for it not to be local to Malone, though)
<Kamion> subscriptions sound different
<BjornT> Kamion: actually it might be possible to set the maintainer of that package to some team
<jdub> jamesh: how do i subscribe calendars to a project's calendar (not my own)?
<Kamion> BjornT: if it can be done just in one distro, that certainly sounds like what I'm looking for
<jamesh> jdub: at the moment, the interface for that is not exposed (I'm working on that in my branch)
<Kamion> (forwarding bugs from distro to upstream is a bit awkward if the default assignee has to be the same, after all. :-))
<jdub> jamesh: ok, thanks
<jdub> jamesh: should i file bugs for css suggestions?
<jamesh> jdub: sure.
<jdub> well, more the classes than the css :)
<jdub> i'd also like to suggest/find sekrit urls for getting html views of the calendar alone - email you?
<BjornT> Kamion: yeah it seems to be possible. i don't know how the maintainership table gets populated, though, i'll talk to brad about it later.
<jamesh> jdub: okay.
<jamesh> jdub: you know you can get the data in iCalendar format too?
<jdub> yeah
<Kamion> BjornT: thanks
<jdub> what's the url for that?
<jamesh> http://launchpad.net/people/jdub/+calendar/+icalendar
<jamesh> you can grab it by http or https
<jdub> brill, thanks :)
<jamesh> so s/http/webcal/ will work
<BjornT> Kamion: np. btw, any traction on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7506 ? it blocks me from installing breezy
<Kamion> BjornT: near-impossible to fix in grub1, sorry (though I'm not sure about the lilo problem; it looks unrelated to XFS to me)
<Kamion> BjornT: I suggest creating an ext2/ext3 /boot partition
<Kamion> then you can use XFS for /
<Kamion> Kinnison and I sat down for half a day battering at the grub-install / XFS bug a while back, and ultimately got nowhere; XFS' semantics seem to be basically incompatible with the raw disk IO grub-install needs to do
<Kinnison> boggle
<Kinnison> without a umount/mount cycle we can't be deterministically successful I assume
<BjornT> Kamion: thanks, i'll try that. any suggestion who would know something about the lilo problem?
<Kamion> BjornT: nobody sane ... if you can get me a dump of your partition table (od -Ax -tx1 -N512 /dev/hda) and the output of both 'parted -s /dev/hda print' and 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' then I can maybe try to have a look
<BjornT> Kamion: ok thanks, i'll do that if creating an ext2/ext3 boot partition doesn't work.
<Kamion> if you could do it before trying a separate /boot partition, I'd appreciate it; creating a boot partition might well perturb the situation so that it's unreproducible
<BjornT> sure, i'll do that
<BjornT> Kamion: sent
<Kamion> ta
<cprov> that's the real mean of insanity :
<cprov> ********************************************************
<cprov> *  75 conflicted items in this tree. Please            *
<cprov> * resolve each conflict with "baz resolved 'filename'" *
<cprov> ********************************************************
<Kinnison> woo
<Kinnison> impressive
<Kinnison> is that with --star-merge?
<cprov> no way, back to --star-merge
<Kinnison> I *always* use --star-merge
<cprov> Kinnison: no
<cprov> Kinnison:yes, doing it 
<Kinnison> but then I always merge with a script
<Kinnison> :-)
<Kinnison> lifeless: ping?
<Kinnison> lifeless: stuart's merge has been in there since 3h45m ago
<Kinnison> lifeless: any chance you can prod pqm?
* cprov checks out a new tree, even baz undo explodes on that tree 
<Kinnison> heh
<Kamion> baz undo and conflicts don't seem to be friends
<spiv> SteveA, kiko: reviewers meeting?
<Kinnison> lifeless: ping?
<Kinnison> elmo: ping?
<mpt> Gooooooooood morning launchpadders
<Kinnison> PQM stuck
<SteveA> spiv: usual place please
<SteveA> BjornT, salgado, jamesh, lifeless 
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<SteveA> carlos: hi
<carlos> SteveA, hi
<SteveA> carlos: there's a question for you in mark's email about "How can i translate Blender?"
<carlos> yeah, I know, I will handle it today, don't worry
* Kinnison pops out to do shopping, bbl
<mpt> SteveA: Whereat's the timeout
<mpt> arg
<SteveA> hi mpt
<mpt> Where's the timeout error? Is it in its own template?
<SteveA> i meant to ask you about menus on this channel
<SteveA> yes, it is
<carlos> SteveA, answered
<SteveA> thanks
<mpt> "This page no template. Contact our CO. Please use quality batties."
<SteveA> mpt: did you find the template?
<mpt> SteveA: not yet, still looking
<mpt> it's not under launchpad-* or default-*
<SteveA> requestexpired.pt
<SteveA> there are a bunch of generic ones that should be prefixed with launchpad-
<SteveA> but are't
<SteveA> aren't
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> should I rename that one, then?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> i'll sort them out
<SteveA> i need to fix the zcml for exceptions -- it's a mess still
<SteveA> even though i cleaned some of it up last week
<mpt> When you do, perhaps either register or nuke no-page-yet.pt and no-url-yet.pt
<SteveA> i think no-url-yet will be nuked
<mpt> dang, I don't have requestexpired.pt, and I was sure I'd merged after your landing
<mpt> well, while I wait for that ... Any menu QA in particular? Or just browsing through pages making sure all the menu links go where they should?
<SteveA> we need to look at the "in progress" wiki page
<SteveA> to make sure all the issues are closed
<SteveA> and then i need to write docs and get you to read them
<SteveA> to make sure they make sense
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> i'm going to add some code that guesses the icon to use from the menu id
<SteveA> to be overridden with an explicit icon='' where needed
<SteveA> and to get a warning when no icon is used at all
<mpt> When and where will the warning appear?
<SteveA> i don't know
<mpt> I don't think requiring the icon to be explicit for each item is particularly onerous
<SteveA> i haven't designed it yet
<SteveA> i noticed a lot of repetition, and inconsistency
<mpt> And adding guessing code would be spreading out the icon setup still further
<mpt> (images/, resources.zcml, launchpad.css, *.py, ...)
<SteveA> for example links about 'downloading' have various different icons used
<SteveA> that's not really spreading around
<SteveA> as far as the webapp is concerned, an icon is just a css class
<mpt> well, each of those files is strictly doing a different thing, but it's still annoying
<SteveA> that css class could say that icons can be served statically from off-site
<mpt> s/files/items/
<SteveA> so, images/, resources.zcml, are irrelevant
<salgado> elmo, around? pqm's stuck again
<SteveA> what matters is the 'name' of the icon, and how the css is set up to use that
<SteveA> i do think it would be good to have icons not as just strings
<mpt> Is the downloading links the only bad example you've seen?
<SteveA> but so they're imported from somewhere in interfaces
<SteveA> so people use them symbolically
<SteveA> so, people can see what icons are available
<SteveA> and get docs on how they should be used
<SteveA> so, rather than   Link('+target', text, icon='edit')
<SteveA> it would be  Link('+target', text, icons.EDIT)
<SteveA> then, there would be an interface or class in the interfaces called 'icons' or 'Icons' or something
<mpt> This still smells overcomplicated to me, though you da boss
<SteveA> and you'd see that 'EDIT' has a comment above it saying in what cases you use it
<mpt> All the icons are in their own section in launchpad.css
<mpt> and launchpad.css could have comments explaining when to use each one
<SteveA> mpt: right now, i don't know what icons are available, and when i should use different ones
<SteveA> no one reads launchpad.css
<SteveA> except you
<SteveA> it isn't particularly relevant to programmers
<mpt> and people are going to read these new docs?
<mpt> because they have a programmer-y file extension :-)
<SteveA> as much as people read interfaces to know how to use things
<SteveA> so, if you remove an icon
<SteveA> like the phone or whatever
<SteveA> or rename it
<SteveA> right now, nothing fails a test, except that the UI for the thing using that icon stops having an icon
<mpt> it'll cause test failures instead of just going square
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> so, by using a collection of symbolic constants
<SteveA> we have a link between our "officially approved icons" and the code that uses them
<kiko> SteveA, what do you think of adding a single line of traceback to the public system error page?
<kiko> or generating some sort of code that is indexed to the error?
<SteveA> we can also get rid of the declarations in resources.zcml and whatever, and just have them set up from the icons file
<mpt> So to register an icon, I:
<mpt> (1) put the image in images/
<SteveA> kiko: there's a spec on this
<kiko> that way people could give us better indication of what bugs are what
<kiko> SteveA, any lightweight solutions?
<spiv> kiko: giving the user some sort of system error report number that we can look up in our error logs sounds like a good idea to me.
<SteveA> spiv: someone needs to implement the spec, or implement enough of it to make it useful.
<lifeless> kiko: whats wrong ?
<SteveA> we should go in the direction of the spec, not in a different direction
<kiko> okay
<kiko> spiv, feel like going in the direction of that spec today? :-)
<spiv> SteveA: ErrorReportManagement?
<SteveA> probably
<SteveA> mpt: ...
<spiv> Hmm, actually, that spec says nothing about what the user sees, it's just about the developer side of things.
<SteveA> mpt: are you talking about what you have to do now, or what you'd need to do when what i propose is done?
<SteveA> spiv: that's a bug in the spec then :-)
<spiv> SteveA: I will add some use cases to the spec, then :)
<mpt> SteveA: the latter, but you were just talking about nuking (2) somehow (register the icon in resources.zcml)
<SteveA> spiv: the system should generate a short code, that has a distinctive format, such as ERR-87654
<spiv> SteveA: +1
<SteveA> the point of the redundant format is twofold
<SteveA> 1. we can syntax-highlight it in bug reports
<SteveA> 2. simply writing the code allows reads to see what kind of thing it is
<SteveA>   (which is really syntax highlighting for meat-computers)
<SteveA> mpt: you'd have to put the icon in /images (or somewhere pre-arranged), and add the icon to the launchpad Icons class definition with something like    fish = Icon('fish.png', alt='a fish', description='use this when you have a fish menu item')
<SteveA> do you use alt text on icons?
<mpt> SteveA: Not for menu items, because that would be redundant with the text of the item
<SteveA> okay
<mpt> they're list-style-image anyway, not <img>
<SteveA> there could be an icons.css file autogenerated too
<SteveA> would that work?
<kiko> lifeless, it appears the issue may have already been fixed
<mpt> SteveA: yes, that would work, and it would be less buggy than the current icons CSS (which doesn't handle overriding well)
<SteveA> spiv: please ensure the spec is registered as a launchpad spec
<lifeless> kiko: ?
<SteveA> mpt: okay, so to start with, can you move the icons stuff out into launchpadicons.css ?
<kiko> lifeless, ?
<lifeless> kiko: do you want me to look or not ?
<spiv> SteveA: registered in what sense?
<kiko> lifeless, I'm going through mail and had a batch of errormail, but it appears to have stopped -- if you'd like to double-check, sure
<SteveA> spiv: with the specs tracker in launchpad
<mpt> Does anyone have any objection if I rename "System error" to "Oops"?
<SteveA> rename in what sense?
<mpt> in the error page
<spiv> SteveA: Oh, duh, of course :)
<spiv> SteveA: Sure.
<SteveA> you mean, change the text presented to the user?
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> the error code could be OOPS-12345 ;-)
<mpt> awesome
<SteveA> or fkup-12345
<spiv> We could make the error page have white monospaced text on a solid blue background, too ;)
<Kamion> if you're going to highlight it in bug reports, can I suggest something more likely to be unique, like LPERR-12345?
<SteveA> Kamion: i think non-unique is fine, providing the highlighting knows what product the error is reported on
<Kamion> ok
* spiv -> bed
<ddaa> lifeless: please apply some traction on your pybaz patch
<ddaa> I'd like it landed on rocketfuel before putting in on the public branch.
<kiko> mpt, can you generate a diff of the changes you made yesterday? baz is driving me nuts
<mpt> ok
<lifeless> ddaa: uh, tell you what, I can submit the merge as-is, as my rf reviewer said 'good to go'
<lifeless> ddaa: but I haven't done the fiddly stuff you wanted
<ddaa> lifeless: just make your reviewer happy. I can handle the fiddly stuff, anyway I'm the only guy on earth to care.
<lifeless> ddaa: well thats easy :0. He said 'just commit'
<lifeless> fogo na bomba
* ddaa goes back hunting cscvs memory leaks
<ddaa> lifeless: it seems that pysvn.Client() has a memory leak too. Though I cannot fathom why or how.
<lifeless> pysvn.Client() ?
<lifeless> not svn_oo.Client ?
<ddaa> worked around by adding svn_oo.util.pysvnClient to give singleton semantics.
<ddaa> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> fucking fuckies
<ddaa> I *might* be on crack on that one
<ddaa> Generally, svn looks to me like it's safer than pysvn. The pysvn source code makes me ETOOMUCHMAGIC
<ddaa> but then, my c++ has gone pretty rusty...
<janimo> is the upstream import form on launchpad functional?
<janimo> I'd like to register xfce
<kiko> it should be, janimo 
<janimo> and remember jblack saying he's the guy to talk to for imports
<janimo> so is it automated or is some talking involved as well?
<kiko> jblack, and ddaa 
<janimo> yup, I remember thanks ;)
<ddaa> janimo: yes
<janimo> ddaa, so automated?
<bradb_> SteveA: Did you happen to notice an email from me to activity@ yesterday? I changed my email address for all @lists.canonical.com lists, but I haven't seen anything come through for the activity report I sent yesterday.
<lifeless> FSVO
<SteveA> bradb_: dunno.  check the list archives.
<ddaa> create your product, series, fill in the rcs details, then ask an admin to review and drive your import to production, and pray that the import goes through without hitting a bug in cvs, svn or our conversion tool.
<janimo> ddaa, https://launchpad.net/products/xfce/+series/4.2/+source
<janimo> that's one for for the project
<janimo> but upstream has many svn modules and we have many packages from them
<ddaa> janimo: generally, you should have one rcs import per package
<bradb_> SteveA: I mean as an admin. You're the list admin, right?
<janimo> is every package a separate 'product'?
<SteveA> yes, but that doesn't mean i *keep* the mails
<SteveA> to find out, i'd have to look in the archives.
<bradb_> The list archives don't appear to be up-to-date, but I also hadn't seen it come through in my Inbox
<SteveA> and you can do that too
* bradb_ tries resending
<janimo> we have the product xfce but it has many packages
<SteveA> i have no more access to seeing what was sent than you do
<ddaa> janimo: for some value of package. Mostly every source package name (ignoring the version) is a product, yes.
<bradb_> SteveA: As an admin, you would see emails come in from non-list members, no?
<ddaa> janimo: you want this finer granularity for malone, rosetta, hct and soyuz anyway.
<SteveA> i haven't received any messages requiring my approval
<bradb_> ok
<janimo> ddaa, thanks then I'll have to make another category instead of generic xfce4.2 I guess that's how gnome is done as weel
<ddaa> janimo: I do not think so...
<ddaa> janimo: I think xfce would be a launchpad "project"
<ddaa> then you will have a product for the window manager, session manager, text editor, etc.
<janimo> product?
<janimo> aha in the url there's only product no project
<ddaa> janimo: it's a bit hidden, as it's not useful most of the time.
<ddaa> http://launchpad.net/projects/+add
<janimo> So I register xfce if not already done as a project then make products for all the modules
<ddaa> or +new... I never remember...
<janimo> ddaa thanks!
<ddaa> janimo: yup that's the idea. Various versions of each product are generally "series" inside the product.
<ddaa> janimo: I'll associate your existing xfce product to the project and change its name, so you won't have this stray product around.
<ddaa> Just tell me which name you want for it.
<ddaa> janimo: also, I have to tell you that our import infrastructure currently only supports mainlines (trunk in svn). Not branches.
<janimo> ddaa, oh then that's not gonna work
<janimo> I needed branch
<ddaa> Sorry to hear that :(
<janimo> oh well, will wait then with it.Thanks for the heads up I would have spent quite some time banging my head against it
<janimo> ddaa, would be nice to have it stated on the Source Import page somewhere visible 
<janimo> ddaa, it actually says that it can import branches and warns not to link source packages to trunk/head. Makes it sound as if those were the exceptions and that branches would work
<ddaa> to be fair, that has been "fairly soon" for many months. But it does not appear to get any closer.
<janimo> is it using tailor or the other cvs convertor?
<ddaa> it's using a heavily modified and extended cscvs
<kiko> hacked beyond belief
<janimo> does that not support branches or the rest of LP?
<ddaa> grafted onto a buildbot for automatic syncs
<ddaa> cscvs does not support automatic branch points
<ddaa> that should be reasonably simple to implement in svn, but that's very difficult to do right with CVS because CVS tags are sooo broken.
<janimo> for me cvs would be enough ;)
<janimo> svn I mean
<ddaa> get sabdfl to give us the resources to do that and we'll do it.
<janimo> I'll call him right away and you'll get the resources in 30 minutes ok? :)))
<janimo> is your version of cscvs publically available?
<ddaa> janimo: my todo queue is already a few weeks long.
<ddaa> in all likelihood, we will all be in bzr land before we can work on that.
<janimo> and being in bzr makes the importing from svn issue smaller?
<ddaa> nope
<janimo> oh or there's no need to import in baz if for such a short period
<ddaa> I just said that because the bzr transition is a big chunk it's very high priority.
<ddaa> janimo: anyway, all the baz imports will be converted to bzr.
<janimo> ok thanks for your time, I'll let you go back to your todo queue
<ddaa> janimo: my pleasure, we work for our community
<ddaa> come ask for (reasonable) things anytime you want.
<janimo> ok
<janimo> bye all
<mpt> SteveA: Why do we have timeout errors at all, rather than Launchpad complaining to launchpad-error-reports but trying to finish regardless?
<mpt> Is it so that bugs can't make Launchpad completely unresponsive to everyone else?
<SteveA> yes
<kiko> http://www.launchpadrocks.com/
* Kinnison grins
<kiko> mpt, and my diff?
<mpt> kiko: I'll generate it as soon as I've finished landing these error page changes
<kiko> ok
<carlos> kiko, would you give me a review for my language-packs branch?
<carlos> kiko, it's really huge
<carlos> and I'm scared I start getting conflicts....
<SteveA> mpt: don't land it
<SteveA> tell me the branch, so i can merge into my work
<SteveA> and i'll land it
<mpt> arg
<mpt> SteveA: mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<SteveA> or, just land it, if it's easier
<SteveA> thought i'd save you some time
<kiko> carlos, yeah, I should be able to do that
<carlos> kiko, thanks
* carlos checks that there are no conflicts atm..
<carlos> kiko, there are two conflicts, will fix them now
<kiko> ok
<kiko> ddaa, can you check out https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2390 and suggest to me a course of action?
<kiko> any clue on how this was possible?
<ddaa> kiko: Keybuk is your man, I know shit about releases
<mpt> SteveA: I'm landing it
<mpt> done
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> Keybuk: kiko> ddaa, can you check out https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2390 and suggest to me a course of action?
<kiko> thanks ddaa 
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> it means exactly what it says, there is a 4.6 release of drupal on the MAIN branch, and another on the 4.6 branch
<kiko> Keybuk, I understand that. I want to know if a) our code allows this to happen and b) if I should ask stub to nuke one of them.
<Keybuk> a) yes  b) no
<Keybuk> you should do c) find out why /+series/4.6 which is a specific reference to a series, is redirecting to /4.6 which is a wishy-washy pick-the-best-thing url
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Move the batch navigation in the list of shipit orders to another table, so we don't break sorting on the table with the results. (patch-2520: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<kiko> SteveA, maybe mark bug 2465 as fixed?
<sivang> how do you get assigend as  a package maintiner of a specific package in Lunchpad ?
<kiko> sivang, by uploading, IIRC
<sivang> kiko: to u.u.c ?
<mpt> kiko, do you have bug 1419 under control?
<kiko> mpt, yes
<kiko> sivang, yes
<SteveA> kiko: done
<Kamion> kiko: from Maintainer: field or Changed-By: field?
<Kamion> to date, we have generally not been modifying Maintainer: fields, because it's an extra delta we have to maintain against Debian and deal with merges, etc.
<mpt> Heh -- Not only does Launchpad have an Ubuntu product that shouldn't exist, but the Launchpad distribution refers to itself as a "project"
<kiko> thanks SteveA 
<mpt> oh, and Launchpad has an Ubuntu project as well!
<kiko> Kamion, yes, I believe so -- ask Kinnison who's more in touch with gina nowadays, but I think that's the case
<kiko> mpt, they all rock
<mpt> kiko: Is there a plan for fixing this?
<mpt> This is reminiscent of .com/.net/.org (gotta register them all!)
<sivang> lol
<kiko> mpt, no, that's a separate problem
<mpt> kiko: diff sent
<kiko> thanks mpt 
* carlos needs to go out to send a fax
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> SteveA, https://launchpad.net/errors/showEntry.html?id=1127921676.330.718518069623
<SteveA> kiko: i can't see that
<kiko> glasses, certificate, or expired?
<kiko>     *  Module zope.app.traversing.namespace, line 161, in getResource
<kiko>       raise NotFoundError(site, name)
<kiko> NotFoundError: (<canonical.launchpad.webapp.publisher.RootObject object at 0x2a9aca87d0>, u'addFavorite.gif')
<kiko> SteveA, when traversing to resources, hitting a non-existant resource raises a system error.
<SteveA> "expired", although it probably won't be for you
<SteveA> kiko: okay, file a bug on me
<kiko> sure.
<SteveA> i'll see if it is fixed upstream in zope
<mpt> SteveA: launchpad-icons.css (and changes for Launchpad to use it) are mirroring as mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--menus--0509--patch-30
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<mpt> SteveA: Would it make sense for launchpad-icons.css to be compiled rather than dynamically generated? It never needs to change during runtime
<SteveA> it would be autogenerated and cached in memory
<SteveA> so, basically, yes
<mpt> ok
<mpt> SteveA: Meanwhile, the bug listed in LaunchpadMenusInProgress still exists
<SteveA> which bug is that?
<mpt> Project's "Specifications" facet links to a non-existent page, despite such a facet not being specified in project.py
<SteveA> in project.py we have the ProjectFacets class
<SteveA> and this class derives from StandardLaunchpadFacets
<hueso> hello from Turkiye
<SteveA> which in turn says there shall be a 'specification' facet
<SteveA> hello from Lietuva
<SteveA> hello from The Launchpad
<mpt> SteveA: That's all fine, but by default it shouldn't link anywhere
<SteveA> by default what shouldn't link anywhere?
<mpt> the Specifications facet
<SteveA> are you saying that "specifications" facets should be disabled by default?
<mpt> Depends what you mean by "disabled"
<mpt> they should be visible, but not link anywhere
<mpt> same as all the other facets
<SteveA> look in webapp/__init__.py
<SteveA> at the StandardLaunchpadFacets
<SteveA> see how the 'tickets' facet is disabled in the standard facets
<SteveA> there's a comment there explaining it
<SteveA> so, if a facet menu is to have a 'tickets' facet that links anywhere, it needs to explicitly define it
<SteveA> i think you're saying that the same should be true for 'specifications' facets
<mpt> yes
<mpt> I thought it should be true for all facets
<SteveA> why?
<mpt> but if they're all working ok as they are ...
<SteveA> everything has an overview.
<SteveA> so, it shouldn't be true there.
<SteveA> many things have translations
<SteveA> the exception, perhaps, is not to have translations
<SteveA> same with bugs
<SteveA> we could take another approach
<SteveA> that is, to defined enabled_links = ['overview']  in the standard facets
<SteveA> and explicitly enable the links we want in all facets
<SteveA> that would certainly be clear
<mpt> (btw, I might go offline unexpectedly in the next few minutes)
<mpt> on the other hand, I might go offline expectedly for lunch
<SteveA> do you think you'd find that easier to work with?
<mpt> SteveA: I assumed that having them all unlinked by default, and only linking them explicitly to known-good URLs, would cause the least grief
<SteveA> okay, i'll make it so
<mpt> however the current implementation might have proved me wrong
<mpt> anyway, lunchtime, bbl
<bradb_> Hm, the last pqm merge seems to have been about an hour ago. Anyone know what it's so slow?
<SteveA> ddaa: ?
<ddaa> SteveA: ?
<SteveA> ddaa: i have a baz problem
<SteveA> i did a merge from mpt's branch
<SteveA> and it says i have four conflicts
<SteveA> i can see only two
<ddaa> ...
<SteveA> CA  lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/.arch-ids/requestexpired.pt.id (id present already)
<SteveA> CA  lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/requestexpired.pt (id present already)
<SteveA> and, i'm not sure how to fix this anyway
<ddaa> gah... conflicting adds suck
<SteveA> how about this -- how can i undo and get back to where i was before the merge?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: logging fixes in test suite, r=SteveA (patch-2521: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<ddaa> SteveA: what's wrong with "baz resolved --all ; baz undo -nq"?
<SteveA> i don't trust it
<SteveA> but i'll try, if you say it is good
<ddaa> you don't trust undo?
<SteveA> i don't trust undo when there are conflicts
<SteveA> Duplicated ids among each group of files listed here:
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/.arch-ids/launchpad-requestexpired.pt.id     E_Steve_Alexander_<steve.alexander@canonical.com>_Tue_Sep_27_19:41:51_2005_24553.0
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/.arch-ids/requestexpired.pt.id
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/launchpad-requestexpired.pt   x_Steve_Alexander_<steve.alexander@canonical.com>_Tue_Sep_27_19:41:51_2005_24553.0
<SteveA> lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/requestexpired.pt
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> so, that's after doing the two commands you said
<ddaa> it works, unless it does not, but when it does not it's pretty obvious about it.
<ddaa> just remove all the offending files
<ddaa> and their explicit ids
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i don't see why i have conflicts here
<SteveA> unless mpt re-added the files or something
<ddaa> because baz does not handle adds properly
<ddaa> generally, you get that because "baz merge" picked a wrong base.
<ddaa> in your case
<ddaa> it might be that you and mpt independently merged whatever added those files
<SteveA> so, if i wait for mpt's changes to go into RF, and then star-merge from there...
<SteveA> no, i don't think we independently merged them
<SteveA> um, added them, i mean
<ddaa> then you can try merging mpt's stuff with "--star-merge", I think you understand the limitations.
<ddaa> but, generally, if you can avoid breaking the star topology, it's better
<SteveA> mpt's changes are being processed by pqm now
<ddaa> mesh merge just does not work in any reliable way
<SteveA> i'll wait a while
<bradb> mesh merge killed my error messages branch the other day. 27 conflicts. buhbye.
<ddaa> bradb: bzr should be able to pick per-file merge bases, which should significantly ease the problem.
<ddaa> not even going the full way to pcdv merging
<bradb> If you say so. I'm looking forward to seeing the alternative in action.
<ddaa> but in the meantime, it's better just to try and keep a nice and clean star topology
* mpt coughs and splutters back to life
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  shorten and tidy error pages (patch-2522: mpt@canonical.com)
<mpt> SteveA: Is there anything I can do menu-wise right now, or shall I do something else (i.e. write some failing DPoT tests)?
<bradb> doh, Malone menus are in shambles at the moment. actions menus are suddenly missing on a whole bunch of pages.
<mpt> bradb: localhost example URLs?
<bradb> http://localhost:8086/products/firefox/+bug/1/+linkcve
<bradb> the subscribe pages, the edit description page, the add attachment page, etc.
<bradb> the secrecy page
<bradb> basically, most of the links you click on in the actions portlet from the bug page
<bradb> also, editing a bug watch: http://localhost:8086/products/firefox/+bug/1/watches/2 for example
<mpt> that's odd
<mpt> well, what links should be there and aren't?
<bradb> mpt: the actions portlet shown on the bug page should be on all the pages i've mentioned
<mpt> I'm trying to think of a good reason for that :-)
<bradb> (and others that i haven't yet mentioned, e.g. the mark as dup page)
<bradb> mpt: affordance
<mpt> I don't think that word means what you think it means, bradb
<mpt> ;-)
<bradb> mpt: I'm pretty sure it does :)
<bradb> mpt: Showing the users what options are available to them. They should be able to report a bug from, say, the edit description page.
<bradb> or, decide, "whoops, i didn't mean to click on edit secrecy, i meant to click on "mark as duplicate", and so be able to click that link from the secrecy page
<mpt> well, they're like dialogs ... You don't expect a Print button in an Open dialog, and vice versa
<mpt> but yeah, the "whoops" use case is more reasonable
<kiko> I'd much rather it was just one big dialog
<mpt> oh, absolutely
<mpt> most of those pages shouldn't exist
<bradb> i agree
<mpt> the app menu for a bug is just zany
<mpt> 13 items!
<bradb> yep, and it would be so easy to reduce that number too, even without slamming everything onto one page
<mpt> So, the cause of the problem is that cve-bug.pt and friends are calling context/@@+portlet-actions
<mpt> which means bug-portlet-actions.pt
<mpt> which is a THIS FILE IS DEAD. DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE. file.
<bradb> too bad baz rm wasn't used
<mpt> that's what I suggested, but SteveA said no, he'd rm them all in one sweep later
<bradb> Is there a quick fix to make all those pages Just Work again?
<mpt> What I can't work out is why all those actions are appearing on the bug page at all
<bradb> mpt: Perhaps the menu was correctly config'd for the bug page? the @+portlet-actions crap is just a decoy
<mpt> yeees
<mpt> but neither bug.py nor bugtask.py contain menus
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add a 'bugs on maintained software' report to the person page, removing cruft from the assigned bugs template code and (hopefully) optimizing the SQL query along the way (patch-2523: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<mpt> so where is it coming from
<bradb> mm
* bradb greps
* mpt turns to his trusty gnome find tool
<bradb> browser/bugtask.py, apparently
<mpt> indeed
<mpt> I was just blind
<bradb> so, maybe that menu should actually be called BugContextMenu, and then BugTaskContextMenu should inherit from it?
* bradb tries
<mpt> Well, I'm not sure why both browser/bug.py and browser/bugtask.py exist any more
<bradb> mpt: Bugs and Bug Tasks are still differentiated at the implementation level.
<mpt> but I guess things like +linkcve belong to bug.py rather than bugtask.py
<mpt> how is that registered?
<bradb> should be reg'd on IBugTask, but magically (crackfully, confusingly) adapted to an IBug behind the scenes, when the view gets rendered. will verify.
<bradb> yes, indeed, that's what's happening
<mpt> ok, so your suggestion of bugtask menus inheriting from bug menus seems correct
<mpt> but I don't know how to do that
<bradb> i'm trying it now
<bradb> i'll tell you how it turned out in about 5 mins
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> did somebody just unmake me administrator?
<kiko> oh
<kiko> fun
<kiko> mpt, is https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1968 fixed?
<kiko> and bug https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/1754 still relevant?
<kiko> bradb, https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/1427 fixed right?
<kiko> mpt, and https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/1282 ?
<mpt> kiko: no, yes, and not fixed
<bradb> kiko: I wouldn't call #1427 fixed just yet. Though the list view macro has been implemented for a long time, it's not integrated in every listing yet (BjornT started working on plugging it in everywhere else a couple weeks ago, IIRC)
<kiko> okay
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: reassign 1427 then please
<bradb> right, I'll assign to BjornT 
<bradb> done!
* bradb fiddles a bit more with the menus
<rangzen> hello all !
<kiko> ahoy there
* kiko finds dupe of 2386 and is ecstatic!
<salgado> SteveA, ping?
<rangzen> is it possible to register a second translation or a linked project or something likethat when you want append a documentation translation in rosetta ?
<zyga> kudos for the gtk-looking arrow that displays extra content once clicked
<zyga> I know I'm not a terrific at english
<kiko> the expander?
<kiko> in bug comments?
<zyga> yes the expander :)
<zyga> in the bug comments - exactlyt
<zyga> it works as expected
<kiko> ah, think nothing of it!
<zyga> less like a web application (everything is slow while you wait for another page load) and more like a desktop application
<zyga> client side :)
<bradb> mpt: So, it took some hackery to work around the IBugTask-magically-adapted-into-an-IBug-in-__init__ sorcery, but I've got the menus fixed here
<bradb> using inheritance, etc.
<bradb> the effect is pretty cool, tbh, to be able to quickly whip through all the screens and explore as well
<mpt> great
<mpt> now implement MaloneBugSubscriptions to start shortening that menu :-)
<bradb> heh
<bradb> I'd really like to declare 1.0 before doing anything else that isn't absolutely critical.
<bradb> Even if it's like "9:00 <bradb> 1.0 is RELEASED!, 9:01 <bradb> Right, so, MaloneBugSubscriptions..."
<bradb> ubuntu main will be a nice reality check
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> ubuntu main
<kiko> is mdz sold on that idea?
<mpt> bradb: if by "nice" you mean "screaming bitterly" ;-)
<bradb> mpt: yeah, i do. :)
<bradb> Launchpad development is a solar system away from the users, atm. Releasing 1.0 will narrow that gap, by force. :)
<rangzen> is it possible to register a second translation or a linked project or something likethat when you want append a documentation translation in rosetta ?
<mdz> kiko: hmm?
<bradb> kiko: No idea, but I'm ready to start asking him about it if we can move in that direction (like I say, I'm ready to go for it right after the URL changes have been tested for a bit)
<mpt> bradb: he's right above you, you can ask him now
<bradb> mpt: I can see that, thanks. :)
<bradb> kiko: You were sounding like you might be thinking of a release after the URL changes landed. What do you think now?
<kiko> I wasn't equating release to ubuntu main
<kiko> are you or mark?
<bradb> 1.0 means ubuntu main to me. ;)
<kiko> bradb, while I chat with mdz, can you check https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2593
* bradb looks
<bradb> ah, I'll get on that
<kiko> mpt, <ogra_> you have to click the package name to edit the status, all MOTUs using it were asking for a edit link in the actions field
<bradb> shit, i just added a "test" watch in the wrong window
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix builder page, add status property information and tests (patch-2524: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
* niemeyer has a .ca visa!
<niemeyer> :)
<kiko> bradb, if it means ubuntu main then we need to wait for breezy to open.
<kiko> we don't want to burden then with changing bugtrackers at this time
<bradb> right, i can understand
<bradb> so, about another month?
<kiko> probably, bradb 
<bradb> ok
<kiko> sorry for not giving you better news
<kiko> (I don't think we can take ubuntu main yet without being swamped with bugs, but a month of hard work might get us in better shape)
<bradb> we'll still be swamped with bugs two months from now, i think :)
<kiko> not the sort of bug I'm talking about :-)
<BjornT> bradb: kamion asked earlier if it was possible for the ubuntu-installer team to get notified of new bugs on various installer packages. do you know if it's possible to set the maintainer of those packages to that team?
<bradb> BjornT: the package maintainer is set by the uploads, not in LP
<bradb> s/in LP/in the LP web UI/
<bradb> BjornT: so, basically, no, unfortunately. it's worth talking a bit with the users to get an understanding of how we can improve this.
<kiko> BjornT, they could subscribe to the various packages, at worse
<BjornT> kiko: that implies that PackageSubcriptions is implemented, doesn't it?
<kiko> it does.
<kiko> it assumes so
<mpt> kiko: Don't blame me for it being undiscoverable now, please. That's completely unfair.
<mpt> hmmm, I hope nobody's tried to edit a bounty yet
<bradb> mpt: It's also not implemented in Malone yet, AFAIK
<BjornT> kiko: any ETA when that will happen? Kinnison is the assignee, but i'd guess he won't have time to implement it for a while.
<mpt> "Edit this paragraph to be a nice summary description of the edit form. It will be displayed at the top of the page, in bold text."
<kiko> mpt, why is it unfair? it used to be clearer!
<kiko> BjornT, are you interested in taking it? I don't think it's a very difficult project, nor does it require a lot of soyuz knowledge.
* BjornT looks at the spec to see how hard it would be
<mpt> kiko: because (1) I made it better, (2) I was then ordered to make it worse, and (3) I'm not allowed to touch it any more
<mpt> anyway, you have my diff
<BjornT> kiko: yeah it doesn't look too hard. i won't have time to do it any time soon, though. but if i have time later on, i could do it.
<salgado> carlos, around?
<rangzen> so ... Good bye ...
<SNIPERR_> hi
<SNIPERR_> anyone elp me pls
<SNIPERR_> help*
<SNIPERR_> i need any cds for me
<SNIPERR_> with linux
<SNIPERR_> how i do ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix buildd scoring algorithm, remove queue_time parameter as described in specification, repair the tests, other minor fixes on failnotes writes and commiting data more frenquently. (patch-2525: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<LinuxPeach> Hi!  I have a question about launchpad, is there anyone available?
<bradb> kiko: 
<bradb> er
* bradb guessed wrong at nick completion in Colloquy
<bradb> i'm not very good at guessing how to complete suggestions that are half-highlighted
<salgado> LinuxPeach, sure, go ahead
<bradb> kiko: are you willing to do a drive-by review on my menu fix?
<LinuxPeach> Ok.  I'm not sure how this has happened, but I have two accounts on launchpad: kassetra and kassetra-kassetra.
<bradb> i'm trying to send my reply to your radio button selection fix, but gmail doesn't wnat to send the message
<salgado> SNIPERR_, have you tried https://shipit.ubuntu.com ?
<SNIPERR_> i seeing
<LinuxPeach> They need to be merged - kassetra-kassetra is the only one I can log into.
<SNIPERR_> wherea are you from solgado
<SNIPERR_> salgado
<jdong> SNIPERR_: note that it will take a while
<salgado> LinuxPeach, have you tried merging them already?
<salgado> SNIPERR_, .br
<LinuxPeach> ... I can't log into one of the accounts... 
<salgado> LinuxPeach, you don't need to. just log with the one you can and merge the other one into the one you used to login
<mpt> lifeless: ping
<SNIPERR_> salgado
<SNIPERR_> pvt
<SNIPERR_> so br tmb
<LinuxPeach> ok... and forgive me for asking, where's the merge function?
<SNIPERR_> salgado
<salgado> LinuxPeach, yes, that's a problem it's a little bit hard to find it
<rangzen> salgado: is it possible to have 2 translation for 1 project ?
<salgado> LinuxPeach, there's a link for that in https://launchpad.net/people
<salgado> rangzen, dont know. you'd have to ask carlos about that, I guess
<LinuxPeach> .... ok, one more thing.  The account I want to merge doesn't have an email setup and it's the one I cant' login to...
<SNIPERR_> salgado eu preciso de 99 cds pra dar numa feira de cultara q eu estou fazendo.. saka? me diz uq eu falo no Reason for custom request 
<SNIPERR_> n sei fala ingles
<salgado> LinuxPeach, the one you can't login probably has an email address, but you can't see it because it's not validated
* kiko ri do salgado 
<rangzen> salgado: i mean a program translation and a documentation translation for the same project
<salgado> LinuxPeach, as part of the merge process, we'll send an email to the email address of the account you can't login. if you receive that email you'll be able to complete the merge
<kiko> bradb, not today, sorry
<bradb> ok
<bradb> salgado: are you interested in reviewing this patch? It fixes a pretty nasty regression in the Malone menus
<bradb> it's a simple patch
<SNIPERR_> salgado eu preciso de 99 cds pra dar numa feira de cultara q eu estou fazendo.. saka? me diz uq eu falo no Reason for custom request, n sei falar ingles
<SNIPERR_> salgado eu preciso de 99 cds pra dar numa feira de cultura q eu estou fazendo.. saka? me diz uq eu falo no Reason for custom request, n sei falar ingles
<salgado> bradb, I don't think I'll have time for it today
<SNIPERR_> me ajuda ae :/
<bradb> salgado: ok
<salgado> kiko, phone meeting finished?
<bradb> BjornT: do you have time to take a quick look at this patch, by any chance?
<kiko> salgado, just finished
<kiko> SNIPERR_, pra de chatear o salgado, acha algum que fala ingls na sua redondeza
<SNIPERR_> kiko n entendi broder
* kiko sighs
<BjornT> bradb: does it only fix the menus?
<segfault> lol
<SNIPERR_> kiko me ajuda ae entao boy
<bradb> BjornT: yes, it just moves the bugtask menu into bug.py, and then has the bugtask menu inherit from the bug menu, so that all the bug-related pages show that menu all the time, whether the context is an IBug or an IBugTask
<segfault> sniperr_: headshot
<bradb> BjornT: there's a tiny little incidental validator change, but that's just switching "valid_name" to "name_validator", to get a sane error message
<SNIPERR_> :P
<SNIPERR_> ALGUM BRASILEIRO PLS
<BjornT> bradb: ok, should be a quick review then. send it to me and i'll review later tonight
<kiko> SNIPERR_, usa outro canal, pelo amor de deus, tem gente tentando trabalhar aqui
<SNIPERR_> me fala um canal ae entao
<kiko> no
<bradb> BjornT: sent, thanks
<kiko> thank god
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add /filecache/ to build slave, rev protocol to 2, rev package to v9. r=stevea (patch-2526: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<mloskot> hi all!
* ubuntugeek bangs head.. ok I sign the CC and when I copy/paste the document into the LP site it always does a mistach.. Anyone seen this before?
<mloskot> [Q]  I'd like to suggest some feature to Rosetta: search for string in translations i.e. I'm looking for 'properties' so I should be able to search for it not to step pref-next throught all strings. Is such feature abailable in Launchpad/Rosetta?
<ddaa> lifeless: would it be possible to backport subversion 1.2 to hoary and use that on the production systems?
<LinuxPeach> Does launchpad say "None set" for email accounts that haven't been validated?
<salgado> LinuxPeach, yes, it does
<kiko> lifeless, you said you had added a cachedrev, but I haven't seen it show up for me :-(
<mdke> the email address for bugmail has changed?
<LinuxPeach> oh, btw, you *DO* need the password to the second account in order to merge them.
<salgado> does all files that go into librarian are public? can I protect some of these files?
* Kinnison bounces
<Kinnison> elmo: ferraz up and going, thanks dude
<salgado> LinuxPeach, no, you don't. the password it's asking is the password of the account you can login
<mentarinet> aloo
<mentarinet> any body here
<mpt> not many
<mentarinet> how i get cd ubuntu mpt
<bradb> kiko: So, would it be reasonable to set the envelop from to our standard bounce address?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  Fix CoC admin console search, empty 'From' returns every results, pending batching for that (bug # 2609) (patch-2527: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> mentarinet: try asking on an ubuntu channel like #ubuntu
<bradb> (for #2593)
<Kinnison> mentarinet: this channel is for the launchpad application
<mentarinet> ohhh
<mentarinet> im sorry Kinnison
<Kinnison> mentarinet: that's okay
<gneuman> mentarinet, go to site and look for shipit
<mentarinet> ya
<Kinnison> mentarinet: If, however, you wanted shipit, then try visiting http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<mentarinet> i have been go to there
<salgado> mentarinet, did you tried shipit already?
<LinuxPeach> salgado: it's asking for the password to the second account, the one I cannot log into.
<mentarinet> ohhh
<mentarinet> Please note that orders placed now will not ship until approximately one week after the release of Version 5.10.
<salgado> LinuxPeach, where is it asking that?
<LinuxPeach> Ok, so I get an email, I click on the link that I want to merge, and it asks me to input the second account's password to confirm.
<LinuxPeach> after a bunch of passwords, I did finally get it.
<mdke> jordi, carlos, around by any chance?
<salgado> LinuxPeach, the password you typed when you managed to get it was, by any chance, the same password as the account you can login?
<Burgundavia> jordi, carlos I need one of you
<mdke> heh
* mdke coughs
<mdke> or any other launchpad maintainers, we need to create a new template in /products/ubuntu-doc??? Can we do this on our own or do we need higher help?
<salgado> LinuxPeach, that password should be the password of the account you were logged in when you requested the merge. do you think the problem could be because the text we have there, explaining what password you should type is not clear enough?
<BjornT> bradb: two things: first, wouldn't it make sense to have the exact same menu on +index as on +edit and the other pages? if not, i think targetfix should be the last menu item, so that other items don't get shifted up one step.
<LinuxPeach> .... it wasn't the password of the account I could log into.  It was the password of the second account - the one I could NOT log into.  I tried the first password tons of times.
<bradb> BjornT: I was thinking about that, yeah. The shifting is less than ideal, to say the least.
<bradb> Adding it to the bottom will also make it harder to find
* bradb takes a look
<BjornT> bradb: the other thing is, can't you keep the old menu as it was, and instead do:
<BjornT> def __init__(self, context):
<BjornT>      ContextMenu.__init__(self, getUtility(ILaunchBag).bugtask)
<BjornT> thus getting rid of the change to absolute urls as targets
<bradb> always forcing the context to an IBugTask eh? hm, that might work.
* Kinnison is about to do a dogfood s/w upgrade
<Kinnison> anyone mind?
<bradb> BjornT: Right, so, I'm using ContextMenu.__init__ now, which means I cut out all that self.bugtask and self.bugtask_url cruft.
<bradb> BjornT: target will always appear now (for the relevant kind of task), at the bottom of the menu, with a little target icon beside it
<BjornT> bradb: cool, r=bjornt then
<bradb> cool, thanks
<BjornT> kiko: don't forget to finish my review today
* BjornT -> bed
<Kinnison> elmo: ping?
<carlos> salgado, I'm around now
<carlos> mdke, Burgundavia hi
<salgado> carlos, nm. already sorted. :)
<Burgundavia> carlos, need to upload a new pot for a new part of ubuntu-docs
<carlos> Burgundavia, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ Look at "Translating with Rosetta" question number 5
<cprov> kiko: ping 
<Burgundavia> carlos, I am confused. I am trying to add the quicktour to this page https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-doc/+translations
<carlos> Burgundavia, same procedure, if it's a new potemplate, you need to follow that
<Burgundavia> carlos, ok
<elmo> Kinnison: ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=mpt, bradb Fix for bug 2107: It should be easier to assign a bug to someone. When changing the contents of the reassign text input, select the radiobutton; uses a customizable hook in widget/popup.py to do what it needs to. (patch-2528: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko> ROCK
<johnl> PAPER
<johnl> dude, I win
<kiko> you only win if you help me reproduce that bug
<johnl> heh heh
<johnl> 5mins
<johnl> just finishing something
#launchpad 2005-10-04
<johnl> you read everybody loves eric raymond?
<kiko> that's what they all say
<kiko> I wrote code with ESR once
<johnl> I meant the comic strip
<johnl> nevermind.
<kiko> I don't think that qualifies as loving him though
<kiko> I hear his guns love him
<kiko> oh, sorry, I got that backwards
<kiko> wtf is bradb
<johnl> ?
<kiko> johnl?
<johnl> 2mins
<kiko> Kinnison, sorry for appearing to single you out, I was more concerned that others weren't aware, I hadn't noticed it was a dot-tac apologies etc etc
<johnl> ok kiko
<Kinnison> kiko: s'okay, it's a good rant to have
<Kinnison> kiko: I hate tabs too
* Kinnison has thusly taught emacs
<johnl> heh
<johnl> The key I was registering is a sign only key yes.  I have a sub key for encrypting.
<Kinnison> johnl: launchpad won't like sign-only keys
<Kinnison> (or it might now, I forget)
<kiko> johnl, right, so your bug is a dupe. thanks for helping me out :)
<mpt> Kinnison: Am I right in thinking that soyuz-index.pt isn't used any more?
<mpt> i.e. we don't have a page in Launchpad any more that says "Soyuz is a Linux Distribution Management System ..."
<johnl> hehe, that was easy
<johnl> I take it you'll fix to accept sign only keys then?
<kiko> yes, we will
<kiko> but not today :)
<johnl> :)
<johnl> launchpad looks great btw.  well done.
<kiko> thanks, johnl -- kind words are very much appreciated (we get few of them)
<Kinnison> mpt: not a clue
<johnl> I marked my bug a dupe of #1972
<kiko> johnl, and then I second-stepped you, wow, good work
<johnl> I might have seen the dupe myself but the bug #1972 is marked as secret :)
<johnl> ok, I just updated the crazy button jumping thing too.  need any more on that while I'm here?
<kiko> nope, that's more than enough
<kiko> thanks
<johnl> sleep for me then.  bye all.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Ensure /etc/source-dependencies, rev launchpad-buildd to v10 (patch-2529: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> thanks dilys 
<Epix> What is Launchpad written in? Im impressed.
<kiko> Epix, in python and zope3
<Epix> cool. i was thinking RoR...
<Kinnison> Which word is better... controller, coordinator, director or sequencer ?
<kiko> it depends on what it is!
<Kinnison> Well, its something which controlls, coordinates, directs, or indeed simply sequences, the build tasks
<Kinnison> Its job is to run the slave scanner, the queue builder, etc in the right order, making sure they don't contend
<Kinnison> because cron isn't good enough
<kiko> sequencer maybe?
* Kinnison was preferring coordinator or sequencer
* Kinnison thinks "buildd-task-sequencer"
<Kinnison> okay?
<kiko> yep
<Kinnison> * creating version daniel.silverstone@canonical.com--desktop/launchpad--buildd-task-sequencer--0
* Kinnison tickles baz
<Kinnison> twistd .tac files are allowed to read canonical.config aren't they?
<kiko> that I don't know
<Kinnison> I'm gonna assume I can, since reading the config doesn't imply the db at all
<lifeless> mpt: pong
<lifeless> ddaa dunno
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  fix a regression in the Malone menus where the menus had magically disappeared from many pages, likely during the conversion to the menu framework (patch-2530: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<lifeless> Kinnison: buildd-master ?
<lifeless> ;)
<lifeless> look, you're writing buildbot
<Kinnison> pardon?
<Kinnison> lifeless: if buildbot can do exactly what I want then I'll use it
<Kinnison> lifeless: the four requirements are:
<Kinnison> lifeless: 1. every N minutes, run the queue builder
<Kinnison> lifeless: 2. as often as possible run the slave scanner
<Kinnison> lifeless: enforce 10 second gap between each invocation
<Kinnison> lifeless: enforce single invocation at a time
<Kinnison> lifeless: 4. if the subprocess exits non-zero, mail the output to the nominated person
<Kinnison> sorry, the two enforce's were (together) requirement 3
<lifeless> Kinnison: I'm trolling, well 99% trolling
<lifeless> Kinnison: its just that the more work you do, the more the architecture is resembling buildbots
<Kinnison> It may one day collapse
<Kinnison> for now we have too many bizarre requirements
* Kinnison prods ferraz
<Kinnison> poor thing has an avg 90m build job
<bob2> eep
<Kinnison> bob2: ?
<segfault> that's why thunderbird is better.
<segfault> oops
<mpt> gneuman: <div class="discreet">Total: <tal:total here /></div> <table ...
<bob2> 90m
<Kinnison> bob2: oh, acl2
<gneuman> mpt thx
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix slight indentation bug which could cause absorbtion of successful builds to fail with obscure unrelated error (patch-2531: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> thanks dilys 
<kiko_> hey stub 
<stub> yo
<kiko_> how's it going on your end?
<stub> ok
* kiko_ laughs at your comment in 2627
<kiko_> it's harsh on mine
<kiko_> miles of reviews before the sun shines
<kiko_> why is baz merge so flakey I wonder
* kiko_ considers baz replay
<stub> One day at a time here. I might have a chance to get back on with LibrarianGarbageCollection, although I havn't finished gardening my inbox yet so that might be wishful thinking
<kiko_> my inbox is a disaster
<kiko_> it says 515 
<kiko_> can you believe it?
<stub> What particular problem do you have? Works fine here except for occasional memory issues, and I can work around them (baz library-add foo before baz whatever foo)
<kiko_> it gives me spurious conflicts when doing side-ways merges
<stub> kiko_: Can I interest you in some mail filters ;)
<kiko_> I am considering filtering
<kiko_> but I am so much more resposive without it
<kiko_> responsive too
<kiko_> man
<kiko_> I just became a massive fan of baz replay
<kiko_> wooo!
<kiko_> rock rock rock!
<kiko_> stub, any chance of cherry-picking the "return of bug titles" patch?
<stub> Which patch?
<kiko_> omg
<kiko_> is it not fixed yet?
<kiko_> stub, can you assign both bugs to matsubara?
<kiko_> 2668 and 2669?
<kiko_> for some reason I can't edit it.
<stub> That would be a bug
<kiko_> yeah
<kiko_> I am already discussing it with brad
<kiko_> stub, do you have access to a tree that still has bug-index.pt?
<stub> No, not even in my production-1.34 branch. 
<kiko_> darn
<stub> The poimport pending queue isn't shrinking. Looks like because the script is dying with that SQL violation later jobs are never getting processed.
<stub> Should I fix that, or has someone else already handled it?
<kiko_> wel
<kiko_> I asked carlos about it
<kiko_> he told me that your constraint is correct
<kiko_> and that the code is broken
<kiko_> so...
<stub> I mean make the script log SQL exceptions and continue rather than die
<stub> like it does with other non-dangerous exceptions (I think)
<kiko_> hmmm
<kiko_> maybe
<kiko_> maybe
<stub> Or I could just randomize the queue order ;)
<kiko_> that might be more effective :)
<stub> kiko_: Why arn't we setting the rawimportstatus to FAILED if it fails?
<kiko_> that I don't know -- perhaps carlos would know better. I'm a bit unfamiliar with the database side of things :-(
<mpt> EBEDTIME
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Call flush database updates before redirecting to the next pending shipit order, when approving/denying an existing order. (patch-2532: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<bob2> mpt has been in brazil for a long time now
<stub> He is there until december
<kiko_> stub, can you please cherry-pick rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2532
<bob2> wow
<Kinnison> night all
* Kinnison knocks off "early"
<Kinnison> only 14h day today
<kiko_> only 11 for me
<kiko_> I'm slacking
<kiko_> oh ffs
<kiko_> it's ridiculous
<kiko_> stub, can you baz replay christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-157 -- ?
<kiko_> it's a one-liner that gets us titles back in bugs
<kiko_> maybe I should add a test for it
<kiko_> stub, do you know if pqm will accept merges from me that contain patchlogs from archives it doesn't know about?
<kiko_> or lifeless 
<stub> kiko_: Both of those?
<stub> ok
<kiko_> yeah, both
<kiko_> the latter might need to be a replay
<kiko_> the former a direct merge
* kiko_ hopes the tests will pass
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Link bugs more aggressively -- allow bug#XXX and bugno.XXX (patch-2533: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<spiv> kiko_: pqm won't mind the patchlogs, so long as star-merging that branch into rocketfuel works ok.
<kiko> spiv, that's killer -- I have about 7 patches lined up tonight
<spiv> AIUI, anyway :)
<kiko> friggin system errors right n left
<kiko> stub, btw, is staging still hosed?
<kiko> I'm still getting cve errormail
<stub> If that was from yesterday, it was because the cve update script was scheduled too early, so the staging updates hadn't completed when it was run
<kiko> Date: Wed, 28 Sep 2005 02:45:58 +0100 (BST)
<kiko> yeah, ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko Fix bug 2539: The Wiki Base URL showed at Your Wiki Name's page is old. Changed UBUNTU_WIKI_URL from http://www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki/ to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/, and updated sampledata and tests. Patch by Diogo Matsubara <matsubara@async.com.br> (patch-2534: matsubara@async.com.br, christian.reis@canonical.com)
<spiv> UBUNTU_WIKI_URL has changed?  We'll need to make sure we update the authserver for the next rollout, then.
<spiv> (or else wiki logins will be slightly broken)
<kiko> spiv, it's changed to the correct value -- so yes.
<kiko> are there no tests for the authserver? :-)
<spiv> kiko: There are.  It uses the same constant.
<spiv> kiko: But I don't think it's usually updated with the weekly rollouts.
<kiko> oh, I see
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Commit publisher transaction before apt-ftparchive to reduce blockages (patch-2535: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<stub> spiv: ok. 
<kiko> spiv, I'm already reviewing bjorn's bug 1733 branch
<kiko> okay?
<spiv> kiko: Oh, sure.  Fine with me.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> that way you have more time to FIX THE LIBRARIAN BUG
<kiko> :)
<spiv> Heh.
<kiko> lifeless, can you please look at jamesh' patch that is sitting in your queue since the 13th? kthxbye
<kiko> I removed all others, you should be safe to look at it
<lifeless> kiko: I am looking at it
<kiko> good
<lifeless> kiko: You've missed me spending nearly a week chasing jasmesh long enough to talk with him about it
<lifeless> kiko: which happened yesterday
<stub> That librarian bug still open? Let me know if I can help with it.
<kiko> there are telephones in australia last I heard
<lifeless> couldn't prove it by me
<kiko> also
<kiko> I didn't see any cacherevs appear in rocketfuel/launchpad--devel--0 today
<kiko> we're all still merging against 2422
<kiko> lifeless, and /if/ you had started reviewing, you forgot to update the tag to needs-reply
<kiko> which confuses everybody including james' magical chinstrap script
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: 2472 is cachedreved on chinstrap
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: I mirrored it across on tuesday
<kiko-zzz> why am I not getting it when merging?
<kiko-zzz> hmmm
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.34: [trivial]  Cherry picks (patch-15: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> kiko-zzz: Argh - the wiki shouldn't mention Ubuntu. There is a bug report open that says it should be 'Launchpad wikis' or somesuch for all wikis that we run using the auth server.
<stub> kiko-zzz: Because derivative distros will use it too, and it is rude to tell people to log into the Guadalinux wiki using their Ubuntu wiki username/password.
<stub> Or mpt will cry
<stub> lifeless: The commits mailing list reply-to is set to warthogs instead of launchpad. Is that your list?
<kiko-zzz> hmmm
<kiko-zzz> stub, yeah, I think you're right -- will be easy for matsubara to refix as soon as we give him a target, though
<kiko-zzz> stub, can you help find reference so I know what to point him to tomorrow morning?
<stub> I can't find the conversation
<stub> We just need to pick a unique key - I'd suggest using 'launchpad.net'
<kiko-zzz> it's tricky because that's not a real wiki URL 
<kiko-zzz> or not?
<stub> Who cares?
<kiko-zzz> god!
<kiko-zzz> he's looking from up there
<kiko-zzz> lightning bolts and all
<stub> Use http://wiki.launchpad.net then, since that *should* be the URL of the launchpad wiki. But it is just a key - it is hidden from the user in the UI anyway.
<kiko-zzz> there's UI however
<kiko-zzz> that needs to be updated as well (again)
<stub> You could keep using wiki.ubuntu.com as the key in the DB - only the wording on the UI needs to change (to something that is correct - it needs to tell people that this wikiname is constant across all the wikis we run)
<kiko-zzz> okay
<kiko-zzz> stub, can you at least comment on the bug and reopen it? I really need to go to bed
<stub> I'll open a bug
<kiko-zzz> thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add a new index to TeamParticipation which the planner wants to use, already in production (patch-2536: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add support for shipit admins to add orders in behalf of other people. Lots of new tests. Add columns to store the shipping address in the ShippingRequest table. r=kiko (patch-2537: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix for bug title not appearing in bug pages any longer -- add a missing interface attribute (patch-2538: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<sivang> Morning all!
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> anyone seen http://synchroedit.com/ ?   looks interesting for wikis / bofs
<spiv> SteveA: sounds a bit like http://jotlive.com/
<SteveA> is it free?
<spiv> It seems not.  Well, unless you count the 5-page-a-month demo.
<SteveA> the synchroedit thing is rumoured to be going to be under the lgpl
<sivang> SteveA: are they open sourcing it ?
<sivang> SteveA: seems nice, is it a wiki engine of some sort?
<SteveA> not really
<SteveA> a collaborative editor
<lifeless> looked at gobby ?
<lifeless> ddaa seems quite pro it
<sivang> yuck, they use java to achive waht ajax can give them, I think
<spiv> jotlive.com uses ajax.  I think it uses Twisted on the server side.
<spiv> It looks slick, but I think they want people to pay for the service :/
<sivang> spiv: livejot works on fifie ?
<spiv> sivang: fifie?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.34: [trivial]  Cherry picks into production--1.34 (patch-16: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<sivang> spiv: ah sorry, my pet name for firefox :)
<sivang> spiv: you see, I've seen ajax powered web sites that work badly under firefox
<sivang> spiv: Twisted = the Python framework ?
<bob2> yes
<spiv> sivang: Yeah, I think they claim to work in at least firefox and IE.  And yeah, I mean the Twisted framework for Python.
<sivang> spiv: myabe we can bring this functionality to Launchpad, I have a couple ideas that will utilitze this, and I'd like to see in launchpad.
<spiv> sivang: Sadly, jotlive doesn't appear to be open source :(
<sivang> spiv: my point exactly :)
<spiv> Ah.
<sivang> well, at least if not opensource, then free to use 
<sivang> (although launchpad is not currently open, I think it's multitude of free offered services cover nicely)
* spiv nods
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.34: Cherry pick christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-157 into production 1.34 (patch-17: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<jordi> mdke, Burgundavia: are you guys sorted out?
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<SteveA> lifeless: is pqm jamed?
<SteveA> there's still a merge from 03:23 at the number one spot
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  improve check-templates slightly -- add missing zcml bits (patch-2539: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<SteveA> aha... guess not jammed any more
<foxiness> hi am new member on launchpad and i want to send bug report about breezy but i can not find away from my launchpad 
<foxiness> home page
<mloskot> Q: If I've found a bug in one of Universe packaged in Breezey, where should I report it: Bugzilla or Malone on Launchpad?
<SteveA> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugTracking
<foxiness> i think i have the same Q mloskot have but may bug on main
<SteveA> right now, bugs on things in "main" should be put into the ubuntu bugzilla
<SteveA> bugs on other things can go in launchpad
<foxiness> clear,but is there way on future to be on my homepage on launchpad to track it on easy way
<SteveA> well, let's think about this
<SteveA> your web browser says what OS you're using
<SteveA> so, your home page on launchpad could see this
<SteveA> and have a link to "report a bug in your own OS (breezy)"
<mloskot> SteveA & foxiness: Thanks for the explanation.
<SteveA> if you're apparently using some other OS, then it would depend if that OS is known by launchpad
<SteveA> foxiness: if you like this idea, please file a bug on launchpad about it
<foxiness> oh nice but becasue i can not use my modem from breezy im working from windows :)
<SteveA> i see
<mloskot> I've reported bug on Bugzilla for package from Univers (alexandria) so I think I should report it to Malone.
<SteveA> mloskot: right
<mloskot> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1660
<mloskot> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16602
<mloskot> So, should i move it to Malone? Report it again on Malone?
<SteveA> mloskot: are you on any of the ubuntu irc channels?
<mloskot> not at this mo
<foxiness> SteveA, sure i like it and i will create a bug about it
<SteveA> thanks foxiness 
<SteveA> mloskot: okay.  try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel, because that's where the people who manage and read these bug reports will be.
<mloskot> ok
<mloskot> I will do so. thanks
<SteveA> they'll be able to offer you better advice than i can about where to file bugs to ensure they reach the right people
<SteveA> this channel is best for when you have problems with the launchpad website, or if you have ideas on how to make it work better for you
<mloskot> I see, thanks again. so I'm going to the right channels. Cheers
<sivang> SteveA: hmm, that sounsd fairly easy to implement, and while make things easier for bug reporters , is it already implemented?
<SteveA> no.  i don't think it has been discussed before.
<carlos> stub, hi, did you see my answer to your email?
<stub> I replied to you (or do mean you replied to my reply to your reply?)
* stub overflows
<stub> carlos: I don't think losing that information is a problem, but you are more familiar with the code that relies on that field. 
<carlos> stub, I just got your reply, sorry
<carlos> stub, it's just that we are using that field to send the notification to hte user when the import is done
<carlos> so that's the only problem I can think on
<stub> Actually.... I don't see how we are losing any information
<stub> daterawimport is currently only valid for imported objects
<stub> I'm just giving it meaning if rawimportstatus == PENDING
<carlos> stub, we use it to say... 'The file  foo (uploaded XXXX days/minutes ago) has been imported
<ddaa> Mh, there's a meeting today?
<carlos> stub, daterawimport tell us when was the file uploaded
<stub> carlos: I thought it was set after the import had succeeded?
<carlos> stub, no
<stub> ohh...
<stub> bugger
<stub> So it should be renamed dateuploaded?
<stub> ahh... date it was attached. 
<stub> I guess that is a form of import ;)
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> that's the idea
<carlos> but I'm happy to rename it if you think it's better
<carlos> daterawfileattached
<carlos> ?
<BjornT> SteveA: pong
<stub> Other things to worry about first I think
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub, so, will we use the suggestion I did?
<stub> carlos: We can do it without an extra column if we want (just store last seen locally). Is the dateimported useful to us do you think? If so, we can create the extra column. Otherwise I can fix it to just use pickle.
<carlos> stub, I need to rethink a bit the import/attach process so I think it's ok to use that field now and think a better solution later
<stub> It sounded like it would screw up the UI somewhat, though (?)
<carlos> stub, well, we will lie a bit to the users if we have problems with an import
<carlos> not a big deal in exchange to get the imports working
<stub> carlos: I have another solution that should only take a few minutes. I'll post another diff.
<carlos> stub, ok
* BjornT -> lunch
<Kinnison> 2h to meeting, yes?
<SteveA> yes
<Kinnison> coolio
<ddaa> lifeless: merge your pybaz patch, pretty please
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Adding CSS that renders disabled form fields differently from enabled ones, stolen from shipit (patch-2540: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<BjornT> SteveA: pong again
<SteveA> hi BjornT 
<BjornT> hi
<SteveA> i had a question about the menus changes brad made last night, but i checked the changeset myself
* toresbe waves
<toresbe> I've got a problem with launchpad
<toresbe> I'm signing up for advance orders of the Ubuntu goodness that is Breezy CDs 
<toresbe> oops, phone, brb
<nitwoh> sometimes this link doen't work : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/fr
<nitwoh> it's down about 30% of time
<toresbe> back
<toresbe> anyway, I got a token link in the mail to sign up for shipments
<toresbe> and it 404's
<toresbe> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/token/z3rJHqTGHRHWzlrt0NX1
<SteveA> toresbe: salgado works on shipit.  he'll be around in 1 hour, for the weekly developers meeting.
<SteveA> will you be around in 1 hour?
<Nafallo> SteveA: shipit works now right? so that my order is really there? :-)
<SteveA> Nafallo: do you see your order when you log in?
<Nafallo> SteveA: I'll check :-)
<Nafallo> SteveA: yay. guess it works then :-).
<toresbe> SteveA: thanks, yeah, I will :)
<Nafallo> didn't see the order before that, so I increased the cd amount for this round ;-).
<stub> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileB0jzPl.html
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> does anybody know how to make mailman happy with the new malone mails change? (From: -> Reply-To:)
<dholbach> or can this only be changed by making the list not moderated
<stub> dholbach: Use the spam filters. Set one rule to 'accept' email based on the Sender: header (or similar).
<dholbach> stub: ok thanks, i'll try that
<Kinnison> Where does python wrap the time() syscall?
<SteveA> time.time perhaps
<Kinnison> that's the doobry, ta
<carlos> stub, it looks ok for me
<nitwoh> on Shipping Address form, the Name input is fixed as the viewed name on launchpad. so  I can't set a nickname for launchpad :(
<asmodai> remind me again, warty is a version before 5?
<dholbach> warty was 4.10 :)
<dholbach> 4.10  = october 2004
<asmodai> ah ok
<asmodai> thanks
<asmodai> I am not so into Linux versions/names and couldn't find it quickly on the ubuntu site
* asmodai removes the iso
<SteveA> launchpad meeting in 20 mins.  /msg me any items for the meeting
<jamesh> carlos: I took a stab at fixing rosetta bug 74
<jamesh> carlos: would you like to look at it before I put it up for review?
<carlos> jamesh, sure
<carlos> jamesh, thanks
<jamesh> carlos: I'm mirroring it now.  I'll produce a diff
<carlos> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  removal of dead templates (patch-2541: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<salgado> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> salgado: can you talk with toresbe about shipit please?
<salgado> sure
<salgado> yo toresbe 
<jamesh> carlos: my branch fixes both the RTL text issue, and should provide better rendering for CJK languages (since the correct glyphs will be used for the shared code points)
<carlos> jamesh, cool, thank you!
<jamesh> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/lp-bug74.patch
<niemeyer> Morning!
<mpt> Good morning
<niemeyer> mpt: Good morning
<jblack> weird. have you guys ever seen www.aypwip.org/webnote/ubuntu before ? 
<jblack> Its javascript postit notes. Enter a keyword on the upper dir, and get a pile of notes
<SteveA> it's meeting time
<niemeyer> jbailey: Nice :)
<niemeyer> Erm
<niemeyer> jblack: Nice :)
<SteveA> MEETING BEGINS
<SteveA> who's present?
<BjornT> me
<jblack> me
<salgado> me
<mpt> meee
<jamesh> me
<spiv> me
<bradb> mo
<niemeyer> me
<stub> yo
<SteveA> ddaa?
<nitwoh> me
<SteveA> hello nitwoh 
<nitwoh> hello SteveA 
<mpool> SteveA: here?
<ddaa> *chomp* *chomp* mhhh noodles :)
<SteveA> hi mpool 
<niemeyer> mpool: Just in time :)
<gneuman> hi
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> kiko-zzz: ?
<SteveA> cprov?
<SteveA> hi matsubara 
<matsubara> hi steve
<SteveA> anyone seen kiko or cprov?
<matsubara> nope, i just got here
<jblack> I saw kiko ~ 6 hours ago
<stub> kiko was up pretty late. Don't know about cprov
<SteveA> okay, let's start anyway.
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  - roll call
<SteveA>  - agenda
<SteveA>  - activity reports
<SteveA>  - production / staging
<SteveA>  - problem with /errors on staging
<SteveA>  - new menus stuff
<SteveA>  - slow pages
<SteveA>  - three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> any other items to add to the agenda?
<SteveA>  - time of next meeting
<SteveA> same time next week?
<toresbe> salgado: hey, pardon my delay
<SteveA> jordi: ping?
<Kinnison> SteveA: fine by me
<jblack> aye
<kiko-zzz> hey ho
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> was up late
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Developers' meeting, Thursday 6 Oct, 12:00 UTC || Advocacy meeting, Thursday 29, 15:00 UTC
<SteveA> hi kiko
<salgado> hi toresbe, we're in a meeting now, can we talk later?
<toresbe> salgado: of course, pardon my interruption :)
<salgado> no worries. :)
<SteveA> activity reports: who's up to date, and who, with regret and other such things, isn't 
<SteveA> ?
* SteveA regretfully is not up to date
<mpt> up to date
* salgado is up to date
<kiko> I'm the hacker
* BjornT is up to date
* spiv regrets
<jblack> up to date
* ddaa is up to date
* stub is up to date
* jamesh is not
* niemeyer is up to date
<bradb> My Sent Items folder is up to date...if I could only figure out where in the ether my last two days' activity reports are...
<SteveA> bradb: mail them directly to me if you like
<bradb> ok
<carlos> jamesh, it looks great
<SteveA> carlos: activity reports?
<carlos> SteveA, sorry, I was distracted with the review
<SteveA> gneuman, matsubara, jordi ?
<gneuman> hi
<carlos> I'm a week behind
<mpool> up to date
* Kinnison is up-to-date
<SteveA> hi gneuman.  how up to date are you with your daily activity reports?
<kiko> not at all :)
<matsubara> same with me
<kiko> I haven't asked him or matsubara send them in -- is it time?
<bradb> SteveA: just sent my last two days to you
<gneuman> i am not sendind it yet
<SteveA> okay.  gneuman and matsubara, please talk with kiko about what to do
<SteveA> thanks bradb 
<BjornT> bradb: your last two days' activity reports seem to have arrived to the activity list
<SteveA> they arrived
<gneuman> ok
<bradb> really? hrm. maybe some weird gmail thing. it doesn't seem to fetch messages that I sent.
<SteveA> next, production / staging.  stub?
<lifeless> present
<jamesh> bradb: probably a mailman thing (see if you have the not-me-too option set)
<lifeless> sorry for lateness
<stub> lots of cherry picks have been going on into production - lots of people are in bug-fix mode which is good
<mpool> irc is messed up, back in a bit
<lifeless> up to date
<stub> staging is business as usual.
<kiko> crack, damn
<kiko> stub, wait
<SteveA> there's still a problem with /errors on staging
<SteveA> i need to hassle the admins
<stub> Load issues with Malone don't seem to be an issue
<kiko> staging wasn't refreshing till yesterday, right? :)
<stub> Load issues with some Rosetta pages are still being reported
<kiko> > wikinames doesn't work, or did he lose it again afterwards?
<kiko> she did'nt lose it rather it was'nt working back then :-)
<kiko> ouch
<stub> kiko: It has been refreshing daily for at least a week
<kiko> stub, ah -- the permissions errors we saw were setup issues then?
<stub> kiko: Sometimes I have to poke it, but that is what it is for (finding issues before production rollout)
<kiko> yeah, ok
<SteveA> anything else about production / staging (other than /errors and slow pages?)
<SteveA> oh, stub: is pound working correctly?
* stub hasn't looked
<stub> yes
<SteveA> i'm going to phone the sysadmins today to get some things sorted / committed to
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so, that would explain why links to /errors don't work properly when people paste them into irc
<SteveA> as they are per-server
<SteveA> and people will have affinity with different servers
<kiko> yes, I've heard this before
<SteveA> this could be fixed by apache redirects directly to /errors1 and /errors2
<SteveA> or by a proper error reporting system
<spiv> It'd be really nice to get error reports stored somewhere persistent.  Like a mailing list.
<SteveA> i'll ask the admins about doing /errors1 and /errors2 as an immediate thing
<SteveA> and we need to decide who will implement the error reporting spec
<jamesh> I could take a look at it
<SteveA> it should be one of me, stub, spiv or jamesh
<stub> I can look at it, either before or after I look at LibrarianGarbageCollection (unless spiv has time to take that over)
<SteveA> i'll ask the admins about librarian usage
<SteveA> then we'll decide.
<SteveA>  - slow pages
<lifeless> you skipped new menus
<SteveA> so, some pages are timing out.  on the next roll-out, there will be a separate error page for requests that timed out, so users of launchpad will at least know why they timed out
<SteveA> lifeless: doing it later, as this topic is more to do with production/staging
<lifeless> k
<SteveA> stub: do you know which pages are still timing out?
<SteveA> are cronscripts still causing contention problems that cause timeouts?
<stub> I've been seeing occasional reports on various +translate pages 
<zyga> hi
<SteveA> hi zyga 
<zyga> is there any feature planned that will allow the reviewer to select any of the suggested translations with one click?
<carlos> From rosetta all language reports pages like launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/fr are slow
<stub> Could be, but we need the cronscripts (at least the ones that might affect the +translate pages)
* SteveA wonders about just getting timedout pages mailed to the errors list
<SteveA> or stuffed into a file
<kiko> I know what bugs they are
<kiko> if you need to know
<carlos> SteveA, stub kiko noticied that the karma issue is still there, I need to do a second review
<kiko> zyga, yes.
<zyga> kiko: great
<SteveA> okay... having the karma issue still there is a problem
<BjornT> bradb: +packagebugs times out for me. can you talk with stub and try to make the page render faster?
<SteveA> both for the slowness of the page, and for having inappropriate karma
<stub> I'm not seeing any blockages caused by karma
<bradb> BjornT: Yeah, I'll look into optimizing it for good.
<SteveA> stub: can you just make the cronscript's dbuser not allowed to write karma?
<stub> If karma is still being added innapropriately, I don't think it is part of the timeout problem
<SteveA> stub: what's the current timeout in production?
<stub> SteveA: Sure.
<stub> 12 seconds. We could get away with increasing that again with the second backend online
<cprov> SteveA: sorry, I' m late ... 2 days back in activity -report, next meeting Oct 6th is fine
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<SteveA> stub: okay, let's increase it a bit
<cprov> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> kiko: do you have a suggestion of what to increase it to?
<kiko> 15, perhaps
<kiko> I get the feeling now that the pages that are looking bad are /really/ looking bad
<SteveA> are the problems to do with specific portlets, or the main functionality of the page?
* SteveA wonders about disabling some portlets temporarily
<kiko> it's hard to say from the bug reports
<kiko> (because they are just crashes to the end-user)
<SteveA> right
<kiko> and I haven't seen an error report on it yet
<spiv> I wonder if it would be possible to have a shorter timeout when rendering a portlet, and have a way for a single portlet to fail but not break the rest of the page?
<SteveA> anything else on slow pages / timeouts ?
<SteveA> spiv: kind of
<lifeless> spiv: ESI
<SteveA> spiv: i've given this some thought
<kiko> interesting idea, spiv 
<SteveA> one issue with that is that often portlets use the same cached DB objects and information that the main page uses
<SteveA> so it is not really clear what has taken the time
<SteveA> so, i think making actual programming errors in portlets not make the whole page fail, would be feasible
<SteveA> but having different timeouts for portlets is not
<SteveA> ESI would work, but that has other problems, such as the lack of database object cacheing, and having portlets rendered in separate transactions to the main page.
<SteveA>  - new menus stuff
<SteveA> a bunch of new menus stuff has landed.  old actions-portlet templates have been removed.
<SteveA> bradb: i saw there was some issue last night about some stuff from app menus that should have been in context menus
<SteveA> glad you and mpt got it sorted
<bradb> yup
<SteveA> the menus docs are lagging behind where we're actually at with them
<mpt> well, it was stuff in bug menus that should have been inherited into bugtask menus
<SteveA> i'll work on updating them today and tomorrow.
<SteveA> any menus questions / comments?
<SteveA> okay
<kiko> SteveA, from what I've seen the work has been superb, so congratulations
<SteveA> thanks kiko.
<SteveA> there are still some bugs / issues
<SteveA> but for the most part, they are working properly
<SteveA> any other points before we look at the sets of three sentences?
* Kinnison has a question about mails
<Kinnison> if that's okay
<kiko> yes
<kiko> I also wanted to talk about make lintmerge and check-templates
<SteveA> kiko: okay, go for it
<SteveA> Kinnison: after kiko please
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks
<kiko> so enough people whined that I added a make lintmerge target
<kiko> I really recommend you install pyflakes 2.0 to use it
* stub likes linkmerge
<kiko> (it supports py2.4 features)
<kiko> I still need to silence some of the more annoying messages
<SteveA> kiko: where do you install pyflakes 2.0 from?
<kiko> it's mostly pylint's fault because it doesn't understand tuple unpacking for legibility and the callback syntax is awkward
<kiko> callbacks need to be named cb_foo to have unused arguments ignored
<kiko> I find that hateful (but don't have a better solution)
<kiko> so use it and let me know what you think
<kiko> http://divmod.org/projects/pyflakes
<SteveA> no ubuntu package?
<kiko> I'm trying to get it in breezy, but that's a loosing battle
<ddaa> kiko: mark unused arguments with "unused = argument" and ignore the "unused" name for unused warnings.
<kiko> it is in breezy, but not 0.2.0
<SteveA> have you talked to doko ?
<kiko> SteveA, I have, will talk again
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> check-templates
<ddaa> I also like this idiom because it's explicit
<kiko> this is a nice little script that checks for stale templates
<kiko> ddaa, yeah, let's talk about this further
<kiko> so when you do refactors or whacks
<kiko> run it
<kiko> and see if you left any stale templates around
<SteveA> okay, cool
<SteveA> kiko: done/
<SteveA> ?
<kiko> I've got one pending change to it to remove 5 false-positives, but then I think it's good to go
<kiko> use it!
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA> Kinnison: 
* Kinnison would simply like, whoever knows the most about it, to contact me after the meeting to discuss how we send emails when we're not in zope, or zopeless (IYSWIM)
* Kinnison has a daemon (twisted) which needs to send a mail (or two)
<Kinnison> but it isn't even zopeless, it's utterly non-launchpaddy
<Kinnison> (build daemon sequencer)
<BjornT> kiko: for check-templates to be useful, someone has to remove unused templates. atm it produces too much output. also template files should be ignored
<Kinnison> --that is all--
<SteveA> Kinnison: i recommend the standard library.
<niemeyer> Kinnison: smtplib?
<kiko> stub, the bugs you assigned yourself to are dupes..
<ajmitch> kiko: if pyflakes is universe, talk to me after the meeting
<kiko> ajmitch, rock!
<SteveA> thanks ajmitch 
<stub> kiko: Just karma whoring
<SteveA> okay, three sentences.  time is short.  go for it!
<bradb> Kinnison: Gotta be careful about using the same headers that we use too, etc.
<Kinnison> DONE: buildd work, publisher work, SP refcounting in domaintor, gina work. Laptop continues to update from dogfood, dogfood is building. Dogfood updating from cron. Laptop suspends okay now. (ish)
<spiv> Kinnison: There's twisted.mail.smtp.sendmail for Twisted-friendly smtplib-like stuff.
<ddaa> DONE: samba import, yay! caution: cscvs does not support svn renames yet
<ddaa> TODO: merge samba-related patches, importd tests/changes for python, finish importd-archivelocation, finish sprint work
<ddaa> BLOCKED: lifeless merging his pybaz patch
<Kinnison> TODO: finish build scheduler, bin-nmu support in gina, uploader
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Nothing currently
<SteveA> DONE: menus
<SteveA> TODO: breadcrumbs and traversal refactor, plans for error reporting, hassle sysadmins
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: Support tracker cleanup, menus work, CoC tidyup, started major cleanup
<mpt> TODO: Finish major template cleanup, Konqueror and Opera love, bugfixes
<mpt> HINDRANCES: Konqueror and Opera not installed on Async system yet (and my laptop power cable is broken)
<bradb> DONE: Patches landed: Malone admin awareness, "Bugs on Maintained Software" report, wiki-mode task edit permission
<BjornT> DONE: first go at pre-defined bug reports. bug fixing, email wrapping problem and other smaller bugs. reviews.
<kiko> DONE: reviews, fixes, bug triage, assistance to shipit and langpacks and anyone else who needed it (hopefully)
<spiv> DONE: reviews, chasing librarian bug leading to a bug fix in zopeless, some bzr/Twisted stuff with Robert.
<spiv> TODO: finally kill the librarian/rosetta bug. reviews.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no.
<bradb> s, Malone menus regression fix.
<carlos> DONE: Language packs, poimports, user support
<niemeyer> DONE: bzr support on meld, svn2bzr, found/fixed difflib misbehavior, SmartPM maintenance
<niemeyer> TODO: Continue work on bzr, continue maintenance of other projects.
<niemeyer> BLOCKED: Nope
<BjornT> TODO: vacation
<lifeless> DONE: merge weave up with HEAD, baz2bzr updates to latest apis, various mgmt things
<bradb> TODO: Inherit one of BjornT's branches while he's on holiday. Some bugfixes/things to diagnose: kiko's +editstatus
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> TODO: finish weave symlink support, merge x bit,
<bradb>  problem, envelope from should be set to bounce address, etc. Other stuff.
<lifeless> BLOCKED: Not
<bradb> BLOCKED: Non.
<jblack> DONE: bzr traffic, bzrpqm, others
<kiko> TODO: damned spec work I never seem to get around to
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> TODO: bzr traffic, more bzrpqm, others
<carlos> TODO: poimports/attachment improvements
<carlos> BLOCKED no
<stub> DONE: BrowserNotificationMessages
<mpool> DONE: merge bzr weave format, few bugs
<jblack> BLOCKED: planet.bazaar.canonical.com
<salgado> DONE: Lots of shipit, helping matsubara and gneuman, some small fixes.
<salgado> TODO: ShipIt exports, keep helping matsubara and gneuman
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<stub> TODO: LibrarianGarbageCollection
<stub> Blocked: No
<mpool> TODO: switch weave to mainline, faster branch
<mpool> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: timing and logging fixes for the test suite.  Fix bug 74 (RTL text in rosetta), some scheduler work
<jamesh> TODO: more stuff on scheduler, code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> ddaa: well done getting that samba import done
<SteveA> lifeless: what's happening about merging your pybaz branch? 
<stub> Anyone need to land anything before the production tagging?
<kiko> stub, not that I know of, BUT
<SteveA> spiv: do you know what is causing the librarian / rosetta bug now?
<SteveA> <jblack> BLOCKED: planet.bazaar.canonical.com
<SteveA> is this something i can help with, jblack ?
<carlos> stub, If we could merge my language pack branch would be really good, but still waiting for review....
<kiko> stub, salgado and I need to work on exports for shipit, which will probably need to be cherry-picked mid-week next week
<jblack> Ask elmo to read rt@admin.canonical.com? 
<lifeless> SteveA: Its pending a reply from scott from an hct bug it uncocvers
<kiko> stub, what's the best strategy for it?
<spiv> SteveA: No, but I have ruled some stuff out and figured out how to put more diagnostics in.
<spiv> I tripped over and fixed a minor bug in zopeless connection handling along the wawy :)
<stub> kiko: Avoid merging in from rocketfuel and it should be easily cherry pickable. I prefer to not cherry pick database patches, but can if necessary
<kiko> stub, it will require db patches :-(
<SteveA> jblack: what is the RT issue number?
<kiko> sorry, we've been racing for this one but it's hard to get it in time
<lifeless> kiko: then its not cherrypickable
<kiko> lifeless, explain that to your CEO
<lifeless> kiko: well, not easy to
<kiko> :)
<SteveA> ddaa, lifeless: i'll talk with scott
<lifeless> SteveA: no need
<SteveA> lifeless: why?
<jblack> 23
<lifeless> SteveA: I tried it yesterday when spiv did the review, got the failure overnight, mailed him today
<SteveA> lifeless: okay
<lifeless> SteveA: so its moving along just fine.
<SteveA> jblack: okay, i'll talk with the admins
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Removed obsolete code and renamed a method to have a better name (patch-2542: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<lifeless> SteveA: the only urgency on it is because ddaa is choosing not to merge things to public before rocketfuel - a policy choice at most
<ddaa> lifeless: SteveA: it's too keep my life simple with pybaz patchflow.
<kiko> guys
<kiko> I am VERY busy this morning
<ddaa> it's not a critical problem, but community feedback raised the priority of the issue a bit.
<SteveA> it's time to end the meeting...
<kiko> so please rely on someone else if you have anything critical (beyond responding to reviews which I can do)
<SteveA> mail / talk to me, not kiko
<SteveA> okay, let's wrap this up
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<lifeless> 0
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<Kinnison> spiv: talk to me about twisted smtp
<mpt> carlos: ping
<Kinnison> bradb: what headers/envelope stuff are you on about?
<kiko> thanks SteveA, rocks as always
<SteveA> thanks everyone 
<kiko> jordi, ping?
<Kinnison> thanks SteveA 
<SteveA> bradb: an interesting idea popped up in discussion earlier
<spiv> Kinnison: Ok.
<bradb> Kinnison: envelope from should be the bounce address
<bradb> Sender should be too, and Errors-To, etc.
<SteveA> that is, if the user's browser user agent indicates they're using an ubuntu release (or maybe any release launchpad knows about), offer them the opportunity to file a bug directly on that.
<Kinnison> bradb: is that true for mails we're sending to LP devs only?
<carlos> SteveA, kiko I want to note you that tomorrow I will not be online all day, I have a speech about Rosetta in the afternoon and I need to prepare it and go there (it's about 1hour and a half from my home)
<carlos> mpt, pong
<SteveA> carlos: okay, thanks.
<kiko> carlos, okay
<mpt> carlos: in pofile-translate.pt
<mpt> carlos: How do I get the name of the thing being translated?
<mpt> not the template
<bradb> Kinnison: LP users.
<Kinnison> bradb: these are mails equivalent to what cron would send if a job wrote some output
<kiko> SteveA, do you think you could review carlos' diff this morning? if you can't I can do it but I am swamped today..
<mpt> but the thing like "Firefox" or "firefox in Ubuntu 5.04"
<spiv> Kinnison: twisted.mail.smtp.sendmail's docstring says that it claims to be a fairly direct replacement for smtplib.sendmail.
<SteveA> kiko: i need to get lunch now.  i can review stuff once i get back from lunch.
<bradb> SteveA: ah, right. that would be interesting.
<carlos> mpt, the name?
<mpt> carlos: yes
<kiko> SteveA, great, thanks
<kiko> it's not TOO big
<ajmitch> kiko: you said pyflakes is in breezy already? what package name?
<SteveA> you're scaring me, dude
<carlos> mpt, context.title
<Kinnison> spiv: 
<mpt> carlos: No, that's the name of the template
<Kinnison> >>> from twisted.mail import smtp
<kiko> ajmitch, hmmm, it appears to not be. odd. see:
<Kinnison> ...
<Kinnison> ImportError: cannot import name smtp
* SteveA --> lunch
<mpt> carlos: I want the name of the product/package
<bradb> Kinnison: oh, n/m then, probably
<Kinnison> bradb: okies, ta
<salgado> toresbe, around?
<Kinnison> bradb: next week I'll want to send mails to users and will come to you for advice then :-)
<bradb> ok :)
<Kinnison> bradb: but I'll be at least zopeless by then
<toresbe> salgado: yep
<carlos> mpt, context.potemplate.productrelease and context.potemplate.sourcepackagename ?
<Kinnison> spiv: is twisted.mail in a different package?
<ajmitch> kiko: looks like a 15 min packaging job, I'll try & get it in universe asap
<mpt> carlos: So either one of those will exist, or the other, but not both at the same time?
<toresbe> salgado: my problem is that I logged in to order some Breezy CDs
<spiv> Kinnison: Oh, Twisted 1.3?
<spiv> Kinnison: twisted.protocols.smtp then.
<toresbe> salgado: and it told me I wasn't confirmed
<spiv> (which will still work with 2.0, just with deprecation warnings)
<toresbe> so it sent me an email with a token 
<kiko> ajmitch, you rock!
<toresbe> and the token URL 404s
<bradb> anyway, at gf's right now. /me heads home. bbiab.
<carlos> mpt, right
<kiko> ajmitch, it's a very simple tool -- if you can do it, you get a CD of your choice in Montreal
<Kinnison> spiv: will that have a nice simple send_mail_from_string() type method?
<salgado> toresbe, dude, I've been looking for this bug for quite a while now
<ajmitch> kiko: a good thing I'm going to be at UBZ then :)
<salgado> toresbe, did you manage to order the CDs already?
<spiv> Kinnison: See the docstring for the 'sendmail' function.
<toresbe> salgado: no
<mpt> salgado: awesome, thanks
<spiv> Kinnison:     @param msg: The message, including headers, either as a file or a string.
<salgado> mpt, for what?
<spiv> Kinnison: and as it goes on to say, an email.Message should work too.
<mpt> salgado: for your help :-)
<salgado> toresbe, so, there's a possible workaround. all you have to do is to login on https://launchpad.net/+login
<Kinnison>     sendEmail(smtphost, fromEmail, toEmail, content, headers=None, attachments=None, multipartbody='mixed')
<Kinnison> aha!
<salgado> toresbe, that will send you the token with the "right" url, and then you'll be able to validate your email address
* Kinnison tries to decide if he prefers sendEmail() or sendmail()
<kiko> ajmitch, remind me of my debt to you! CC: me on the upload mail :)
<toresbe> ok..
<spiv> Kinnison: sendmail won't give you DeprecationWarnings :)
<kiko> SteveA, it's all in ajmitch's hands now :)
<spiv> Kinnison: sendEmail will.
<salgado> kiko, are you following this? this is what's causing that error messages of people accessing shipit.ubuntu.com/token/<whatever>
<Kinnison> spiv: heh
<Kinnison> spiv: fair enough
<kiko> salgado, I'm following it, but I don't see the cause
<salgado> toresbe, then, after validating your email address you should be able to login on shipit.ubuntu.com and order the CDs
<toresbe> Excellent! thanks :)
<salgado> toresbe, sorry for the trouble, and thanks for reporting the problem. I'll look into fixing it today
<kiko> toresbe, salgado: wait
<kiko> salgado, did you understand why toresbe's request failed?
<kiko> this is sort of a precious moment
<kiko> a week trying to debug this!
<salgado> kiko, his request didn't fail. he's not able to login
<kiko> his token
<spiv> Kinnison: smtplib would probably work ok as well, except for it blocking the Twisted event loop.
<Kinnison>                 sendmail(config.buildsequencer.smtphost,
<Kinnison>                          config.buildsequencer.fromaddress,
<Kinnison>                          recipient, this_msg)
<Kinnison> looks good to me ;-)
<kiko> salgado, his token :)
<salgado> toresbe, can you confirm to us that the link you received (the 404 one) is something like https://shipit.ubuntu.com/token/<someweirdstring>
<toresbe> yeah, want the full one
<salgado> no need to
<salgado> btw
<salgado> you don't even need to login on launchpad
<salgado> you can just replace shipit.ubuntu.com with launchpad.net
<toresbe> ok
<kiko> toresbe, can you tell me how you generated your request?
<toresbe> so it's just the prefix url that was wrong?
<kiko> what URL you were at?
<salgado> toresbe, yes
<kiko> toresbe, yes, but we don't understand why or how
<toresbe> kiko: I went toi shipit
<kiko> okay
<kiko> and then?
<kiko> what page did you create your new account in?
<salgado> kiko, I do understand why and how!
<toresbe> and put in my email address, and the password I usually use into the password field, thinking that I might have signed up already
<kiko> I'll explain, toresbe: the issue is that the lin..
<kiko> toresbe, AH!
<kiko> of course
<kiko> heh
<kiko> salgado, heh :)
<toresbe> and then it told me login unsuccessful and sent me an email
<salgado> he has an account with no validated addresses
<kiko> salgado, you and I are losers :)
<salgado> yes, we are
<toresbe> not at all
<kiko> this is so obvious
* toresbe offers virtual beer
<kiko> sorry dude
<kiko> we owe you one
<kiko> argh
<ajmitch> kiko: good news is the packaging is done, it'll just need uploaded & cleared by elmo
<kiko> SteveA, can you ensure that elmo approves this update?
<toresbe> I like the preset amount of cd's thing
<kiko> he usually doesn't say yes to stuff I ask so :)
<kiko> toresbe, yeah, new feature in shipit 2.0 -- thank salgado and jane silber for the idea
<toresbe> but, er, how about a higher ratio of 64-bit CDs?
<toresbe> Pretty much all the puters my friends have are AMD64s
<kiko> toresbe, the numbers we have are based on the average shipments we did for shipit 1.0
<kiko> so hmmm
<toresbe> kiko: Yeah, but the 64-bit machines have become far more common in that time
<Kinnison> spiv: You rock, that's perfect, thanks dude
<kiko> I'll talk to jane, toresbe 
<toresbe> kiko: cheers.
<kiko> thanks for the hint
<spiv> Kinnison: Hmm, for that code I think a dude in Boston is the guy that rocks :)
<mpt> carlos: small problem
<Kinnison> spiv: Well, you rock for telling me about it.
<spiv> :)
<Kinnison> spiv: to rock even more, you can help me work out how to properly test my program
* Kinnison knows it works. (I can see it working now) but that doesn't help test.py to know
<spiv> Ah.  Just as I was going to go to bed, too.
<mpt> carlos: http://localhost:8086/products/netapplet/+series/releases/+pots/netapplet/xh/+translate has neither context/potemplate/productrelease *nor* context/potemplate/sourcepackagename
<spiv> Then you tempt me like this!
<Kinnison> spiv: Well, I will put it in your review queue and you can look at it tomorrow morning
<Kinnison> :-)
<spiv> Kinnison: Which program?  A twisted daemon?
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> it's surprisingly simple
<Kinnison> < 150 lines all-in really
<carlos> mpt, sorry, productseries, not productrelease....
<carlos> mpt, without either of those you are not able to traverse ....
<Kinnison> spiv: and a bunch of that is the email template and interpolation dict for it
<spiv> Ok.  I'll look at the patch and see what I think :)
<Kinnison> coolio, thanks dude
<Kinnison> sleep well
<spiv> Ta
<Kinnison> stub: When my build sequencer lands, it'll need config updates
<Kinnison> stub: What do we do about that?
<mpt> carlos: ok, to save you time, where do I look to find the various things that belong to productseries?
<ajmitch> kiko: I'll let you know when it gets through elmo to the archives
<kiko> thanks
<stub> Kinnison: Make the changes to default/launchpad.conf and let me know. Extra points if you want to update staging/launchpad.conf and production/launchpad.conf (in which case definitely let me know)
* mpt correctly guesses "displayname" after incorrectly guessing "name" and "browsername"
<Kinnison> stub: updating those would be a touch fraught. This is config for the appserver which we designate as the build master
<Kinnison> Do we keep a separate config for the librarian machine?
<stub> Kinnison: if we don't, we should.
<carlos> mpt, I don't understand the question...
<Kinnison> stub: I'll just make a note to prod you when this is gonna be merged
* Kinnison has updated default/ and dogfood/
<mpt> carlos: Where can I find the list of things that belong to a productseries, like "displayname", "version", whatever
<stub> Kinnison: If it is just for one particular production box, then the only thing that needs adding to the staging and production configs are any required items (so the config loads)
<carlos> mpt, lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/productseries.py ?
<kiko> BjornT, got the two reviews okay?
<Kinnison> stub: right
<Kinnison> stub: is there an easy way to check if the config loads?
<mpt> carlos: ah, thanks
<stub> cd lib; env LPCONFIG=production python -c 'from canonical.config import config'
<stub> oh... production1 and production2 are more important than production/launchpad.conf
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, thanks. i've sent one reply already, will send the other reply soon.
<Kinnison> stub: well they seem to pass
* Kinnison *thinks* he managed to make his entire config section optional
<kiko> BjornT, cool
* carlos -> lunch
<Kinnison>         <section name="*" type="buildsequencer" attribute="buildsequencer" />
<carlos> see you later
<stub> Cool.
<kiko> stub, the bug matt reported is a dupe, but you assigned yourself to it
<kiko> what should I do?
<stub> Flag it as a dupe?
<kiko> okay
<kiko> very funny man
<Kinnison> stub: fancy casting an eye over my config changes (and runlaunchpad.py and makefile changes) ?
<segfault> #2622 can be closed, i guess?
<stub> Kinnison: tomorrow ok? 
<Kinnison> stub: sure
* Kinnison will be deploying all this in dogfood in about an hour, but it's easy to roll out from there
<Kinnison> there's no db changes
<Kinnison> So, talking of dogfood, anyone object to me upgrading it?
<kiko> nope
<kiko> do it
<kiko> stub, salgado: is shipit available on staging?
<kiko> or SteveA, elmo?
<kiko> segfault, no, that's still relevant until we manage to get the strings in
<segfault> kiko: but it's there, i'm updating it right now
<kiko> segfault, ah, rock!
<kiko> cool
<segfault> kiko: it was broken in three parts: libapt-pkg3.10, libapt-inst1.1 and apt.
<kiko> interesting
<stub> kiko: https://shipit.staging.canonical.com
<segfault> how about some error dumps when we get system errors?
<kiko> thanks stub
<segfault> this way the error reports should be more detailed
<kiko> segfault, I've thought about this before -- let me talk to SteveA 
<segfault> like now, i was just translating some strings... and then, when i try to access this url: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/pt_BR, i get a system error.
<asmodai> What would be the most actively used distros currently?  Need to set some up on VMWare for testing, got Fedora Core 4 and Ubuntu 5.04 now (I know 5.10 is out)
<asmodai> (or at least preview)
<kiko> mandriva maybe?
<asmodai> kiko: Do they have downloadable ISOs as well?
<kiko> hopefully!
<asmodai> Well, you can never be sure with some :)
<asmodai> kiko: at least linux iso has them ;)
<kiko> BjornT, SteveA: so I can ignore any templates that start with template-* >
<kiko> ?
<BjornT> kiko: i would assume that
<Kinnison> anyone still awake with twisted-fu ?
<zakame> hello all! =)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fixed some comments (patch-2543: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<zakame> hmmm... if there's a package that isn't in launchpad that has some bugs I'd like to report, what do I do? register that package to launchpad?
<kiko> zakame, talk to me and I'll add it -- what is it?
<zakame> kiko: tuxtype... it doesn't have a .desktop file
<kiko> ok
<zakame> kiko: thanks :)
<kiko> zakame, it appears to already exist. tell me where you are trying to file the bug?
<zakame> wait, I'm checking
* Kinnison bounces
<Kinnison> kiko: build queue sequencer is on dogfood and running perfectly
* Kinnison bounces
<kiko> hah!
<kiko> roxorin
* Kinnison sees builds on dogfood taking as little as 40 seconds now
<zakame> kiko: to launchpad
<kiko> zakame, can you give me a precise URL?
<zakame> kiko: http://launchpad.net/products/tuxtype?
<Kinnison> does twisted have its own logging infrastructure or does it use the python logging stuff?
<lifeless> ddaa: so you got samba live 
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> ddaa: and python ?
<ddaa> samba yes, python still running
<lifeless> sweet
<lifeless> wheres python up to ?
<lifeless> 25K ?
<ddaa> I fully expect to have to patch importd to be able to move python to hoover though
<ddaa> 30231
<kiko> zakame, okay, common mistake. it's not a product -- it's a package
<Crackstar> after installung ubuntu my system is freezing on loading "starting hotplug subsystem" what can i do?! :/
<kiko> zakame, do you want to report a bug on a package or an upstream product?
<kiko> Crackstar, visit #ubuntu
<Crackstar> oh thanx i see :)
<zakame> kiko: to the ubuntu package, as i think it is ubuntu-specific
<kiko> zakame, okay. use:
<zakame> ???
<mpt> salgado: Any objection if I nuke https://launchpad.net/foaf ?
<mpt> (do we link to it from anywhere?)
<salgado> mpt, no objection
<salgado> and I don't think we link to it
<kiko> BjornT, replied
<kiko> zakame, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package
<BjornT> cool
<kiko> BjornT, two issues I want us to sort out before merging
<BjornT> kiko: ok
<Crackstar> ehm when i order ubuntu cd's is it free?
<mpt> salgado: There are a bunch of /foaf/people/* links in pagetests, they can all have the "/foaf" stripped and still work, I assume
<zakame> kiko: ok, thanks! :)
<salgado> mpt, yes, that should work
<kiko> zakame, note that if you forget to enter a package name, launchpad blows up :-(
<kiko> bug being worked on by matsubara 
<Crackstar> ?
<kiko> Crackstar, yes, shipit.ubuntu.com
<kiko> Crackstar, note that this channel is for launchpad development, you may try your luck at #ubuntu 
<Crackstar> kiko hm nice :) and how long does it take?
<kiko> BjornT, I just mailed you an odd failure
<Crackstar> hm oke oke :)
<zakame> kiko: i haven't forgotten :)
<kiko> Crackstar, read the site
<kiko> zakame, heh
<kiko> SteveA, BjornT, what about default-addform?
<BjornT> kiko: afaict it should be registered, but it shouldn't have a page title (it should be used only as a macro)
<kiko> it's not registered afaict
<kiko> btw
<kiko> thanks for your help here
<zakame> kiko: salamat anyway! :D
<kiko> zakame, salamaleikum
<kiko> BjornT, weird, ain't it?
<mpt> lifeless / jblack: ping
<BjornT> kiko: it seems like it isn't used. we also have launchpad-addform.pt which defines the same macro.
<BjornT> kiko: reply sent
<kiko> thanks
<bradb> So, when can we start using bzr? Pie day is a very, very, very short time away.
<kiko> so it is, so it is
* bradb applies 71 revisions
* kiko whistles and pats his local mirror
<bradb> hmph
<sivang> hmm, I missed today's meeting. bad
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  fix bug 1733, stop bugmail notifications from being incorrectly wrapped. (patch-2544: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<kiko> rock!
<mdke> what is the best way to filter LP bugmail now?
<kiko> using the D key
<kiko> I get too much of it
<mdke> ;)
<mdke> i used to filter on sender iirc, but it seems now things have changed
<mdke> it looks cool from the point of view that it seems that you can comment on bugs just by replying to the bug emails, but I can't figure out the best way to filter it using my client
<mdke> kiko, you know the answer?
<BjornT> mdke: at the moment it's best to filter on the Reply-To header
<mdke> BjornT, yeah that is what I figured, but I can't see anyway that my client (evolution) does that
<mdke> BjornT, sorry scratch that, I've found it, thanks for your help
* BjornT has never used evolution
<kiko> mdke, BjornT and bradb are still working on the headers, we may have news next week
<kiko> me neither
<kiko> I'm afraid of it
<mdke> kiko, well the headers have certainly improved because the messages are threading properly now
<mdke> since some time tuesday
<kiko> that's BjornT's fault
<mdke> thanks BjornT 
<mdke> and is my assumption that you can now post to bugs by email correct?
* SteveA returns
<mdke> debian-style
<BjornT> np, i'm really happy about it as well :)
<kiko> mdke, yep
<mdke> rock
<mdke> nice work you guys
<kiko> enjoy it
<mdke> :D
<SteveA>      * carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--cleanups--1--patch-5
<SteveA>        Allow again the use of text. It makes no sense to require Unicode text always for a msgid
<SteveA> i'm confused by this commit message, carlos
<kiko> we used to require only unicode msgids
<kiko> now we allow both
<kiko> not sure why the codepath needs this
<kiko> we should unicode() it before hitting the check no?
<SteveA> unicode and str data are different things
<SteveA> a given API should be clear about which it expects
<carlos> SteveA, we had a hard requirement for Unicode strings instead of allowing both Unicode and non unicode strings
<SteveA> or whether it accepts either and converts
<SteveA> and, why relax that requirement?
<carlos> SteveA, because when the hard requirement was added there, all calling points were not adapted to that hard requirement and is easier to do that from one single point than change it in all places that can reach that method with a normal string
<carlos> SteveA, usually, the argument is just ascii
<SteveA> where does the ascii come from?
<SteveA> saying "ascii string" in python is saying "i want to point a gun at my foot, and pull the trigger"
<SteveA> or, like jesus from the big lebowski, even
<kiko> fofl
<carlos> SteveA, from the poparser
<SteveA> the poparser takes in some po file data
<SteveA> which is 8 bit data, encoded in a way that is indicated inside the data
<SteveA> so, it should always give out unicode
<SteveA> that's its job, no?
<carlos> SteveA, well.... poparser sucks....
<carlos> SteveA, we are talking about msgids
<kiko> the poparsers job is to poo on the brain of anyone reading that code
<carlos> usually, that's ASCII
<SteveA> "usually"
<kiko> I mean
<SteveA> make poparser always give out unicode
<carlos> and the poparser follows the encoding set by the pofile
<carlos> to encode the file. With real data, I have seen a path from the poparser that gives you ascii strings instead of unicode
<SteveA> so
<carlos> but I was not able to find that path to fix it
<SteveA> at the end of the poparser
<carlos> I mean, I found we have that path but I was not able to find it
<SteveA> force it to be unicode
<SteveA> then you make the "pollution" be in just one place
<SteveA> in the poparser
<carlos> SteveA, kiko could I schedule sometime next week to kill the poparser? daf wrote one from the scratch using python that has an API quite similar to our current parser but that has many tests and it's understandable... I'm starting to be really tired to patch a code that is full of holes and that is very hard to understand...
<SteveA> carlos: can you estimate how long it will take?
<carlos> I will try to give you it between tonight and tomorrow
<Kinnison> carlos: what is msgmerge and why is it chewwing CPU on mawson?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  Workaround bug # 2547, probably related to missed public key integrity, tests in doc/gpg-import.txt (patch-2545: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<carlos> Kinnison, I'm preparing a new language pack and doing some testings before sending it to pitti
<carlos> Kinnison, it's merging .po files with .pot files to be able to do a diff
<kiko> Kinnison, hold on for us, this is important :)
<carlos> Kinnison, is that a problem?
<SteveA> carlos: i think you should add an XXX comment in that method that it should really only accept unicode.
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<SteveA> Kinnison:       [trivial]  Fix slight indentation bug which could cause absorbtion of successful builds to fail with obscure unrelated error
<SteveA> when you come across a bug, write a TEST first, then fix it
<SteveA> i might accidentally cause a similar indentation bug in the future
<SteveA> and without a test, it'll get merged
<Kinnison> carlos: No problem, just wondered
<carlos> Kinnison, ok
<Kinnison> SteveA: #include UBZ-How-the-fuck-to-test-the-buildds.bof
<SteveA> just do a unit test of that one method
<SteveA> the point of unit testing is that you test small units
<SteveA> with minimal dependencies
* Kinnison ponders how to unit test something which needs the build-slave in place, having built something
<SteveA> Kinnison: where in buildmaster.py was the error?
* Kinnison checks for the method name
<Kinnison> getFileFromSlave
<bob2> evertime you say "poparser", I see an extra "o" and snigger
<Kinnison> inside the try: clause
<SteveA> Kinnison: two things i'd do thre
<SteveA> there
<SteveA> 1. have two more methods called getFileFromSlave1 and getFileFromSlave2
* Kinnison will be simplifying that method tomorrow
<SteveA> and delegate the different protocol version handling to each one
* Kinnison has a bunch of master/slave cleanups to do
* Kinnison adds that to the list of things to do
<SteveA> then, note that the method doesn't use 'self' at all
<SteveA> so, what it does is based on the module globals, and stuff passed in
<SteveA> it doesn't use any database classes directly
<SteveA> so it can be totally unit tested by providing appropriate stub objects as arguments
<SteveA> and examining their state after the call
* Kinnison points at the urllib2.urlopen call
<Kinnison> that's the bit I'm concerned about
<SteveA> easy
<SteveA> add an API in the class to open URLs
<SteveA> and provide a way to initialize it with a custom url opener
<SteveA> write your code so that it *can* be tested.  talk with lifeless about this.  he is an expert.
* Kinnison hmms. I could pass a file:/// base url in
<Kinnison> that'd be easiest
<SteveA> sure, that's another possibility
<SteveA> the point is, you're cutting out the bit of code you want to test
<SteveA> and providing it with a minimal life-support system
<SteveA> that you control
<SteveA> entirely
<Kinnison> right
<SteveA> you'll need one set of stubs for all the build related tests
<Kinnison> I think cprov did a bunch of mock objects for prodding at the build master
* Kinnison will try and augment those
* Kinnison is going to be away from home tomorrow (although I should be online)
<Kinnison> I'll do my best on the test front
<SteveA> you'll like it a lot when you have tests you can rely on
* Kinnison nods
* Kinnison has a bunch of protocol changes which should make the master/slave interface easier to deal with too
<kiko>     + NotFoundError: (<Person at 0x-4e32d154>, '+portlet-actions')
<kiko> hmmm
<SteveA> sounds like a page that wasn't tested
<SteveA> grepping templates for +portlet-actions will show what pages probably aren't tested
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> mkay
<kiko> but odd because this is PQM returning a failure to me
<SteveA> maybe a bad merge
<SteveA> and it came back...
<kiko> damn
<SteveA> mpt: check out the maintenance message on launchpad.net
<SteveA> and https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Nafallo> ehm. _when_ will launchpad go offline and for how long?
<Nafallo> can't you wait to tomorrow? (after NonLanguagePack-Translations-Freeze)
<SteveA> Nafallo: 1 minute ago, for about 30 seconds
<Nafallo> ah :-)
<Nafallo> that's _very_ short time indeed ;-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  convert bug search listings to use new style listing format. (patch-2546: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<SteveA> mpt: ping?
<kiko-fud> SteveA took launchpad down just to show off his message
<SteveA>     +                 title="Sample Persons scheduled events"><strong>
<SteveA> another example of why fancy apostrophes are bad
<SteveA> kiko-fud: still having problems with that page test?
<kiko-fud> yes SteveA 
<kiko-fud> it still fails
<SteveA> i can't tell what's up from what you sent
<kiko-fud> and I'm at the limit of my patience with it
<SteveA> can i switch to some branch?
<kiko-fud> but you should be able to, shouldn't you?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> all i have is the output
<kiko-fud> but the output should be enough for any competent developer, right?
<SteveA> i also need the test, and if it's really tricky, to actually run it for myself
<SteveA> no, i need the test
<kiko-fud> I mean, this is a bug in pagetest, right?
<SteveA> no
<kiko-fud> no!
<SteveA> you need to be able to read the test
<SteveA> to see what it is doing
<kiko-fud> hmmm
<SteveA> otherwise, how can you tell something is wrong
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> this is the same for any test
<SteveA> you need to read the test case
<kiko-fud> the error output should make it clear
<kiko-fud> yes, you can read the test case to debug the test
<SteveA> no
<kiko-fud> but the error output should make it clear where your code is wrong
<SteveA> you need to read the test case to see the conditions set up to make it wrong
<SteveA> the error output shows you what the error is
<SteveA> and what was unexpected
<kiko-fud> in this case there is no error output
<SteveA> it doesn't tell you why
<kiko-fud> or rather
<kiko-fud> it tells you that simply the whole page fails with no mismatches
<kiko-fud> anyway
<kiko-fud> let me commit for you
<SteveA> ok
<kiko-fud> it's going to be on christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--trivialities--1--patch-37 shortly
<SteveA> do all other tests pass?
<kiko-fud> I was testing it individually
<kiko-fud> so maybe
<SteveA> eh? https://launchpad.net/bounties/chquite
<SteveA> let me know when i can switch
<kiko-fud> mirrorred
<kiko-fud> SteveA, enjoy
* Kinnison is off
<Kinnison> see you tomorrow guys
<kiko-fud> night Kinnison 
<SteveA> kiko-fud: the test passes for me
<SteveA>  python test.py -f --test=xx-calendar-views.txt
<SteveA> run with that command
<kiko-fud> trying, SteveA 
<SteveA> wow, that's a lot of templates
* kiko-fud sighs
<kiko-fud> this test now works
<kiko-fud> who can understand this?
<SteveA> unless you can get it to break again...
<SteveA> it is a lost cause
<SteveA> so, those templates
<kiko-fud> I'm running make check anyway
<kiko-fud> yeah
<kiko-fud> all tests pass of course
<SteveA> there's a large commented out section in pagetitles
<SteveA> i say lose it
<SteveA> D  lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/cvereference-index.pt
<SteveA> D  lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/cvereferences-index.pt
<SteveA> i'm surprised at those two
<kiko-fud> let's leave the pagetitles there, just for this week
<SteveA> why?
<SteveA> they're in rcs
<kiko-fud> I suspect I'll need to revert and add tests for templates that are actually used
<kiko-fud> or should have been
<kiko-fud> hmm
<kiko-fud> maybe not I guess
<SteveA> or, keep it on your hdd
<kiko-fud> yeah, but baz is not really an rcs
<SteveA> but remove it from baz
<kiko-fud> it's more of a code-grinder
<kiko-fud> SteveA, patch looking okay?
<SteveA> yep
<Burgundavia> jordi, now listed on RosettaPendingImports. for some reason, it got renamed .bin, simply rename it back to .pot
<kiko-fud> jordi?
<kiko> SteveA, please run make check on that branch you have of mine
<kiko> it will fail in that test
<SteveA> ok
<ondrej> mm all
<ondrej> I uploaded partial (100+ strings) czech .po translation to rosetta (yesterday and this morning again), but still no changes in upload.
<SteveA> kiko: i get a bunch of errors
<ondrej> s/upload./translations/
<ondrej> looks like it crashed somewhere in between
<kiko> SteveA, me too, but that file errors out -- is that okay?
<kiko> ondrej, what package/template?
<ondrej> faqguide
<SteveA> it's not really okay, but it is going to be tough to debug something when there are so many other errors
<kiko> okay.
<SteveA> i gotta go buy food then cook it and eat it
<SteveA> mail me if it's still a problem later, and i'll look at it in the morning
<ondrej> I am using po-mode for editing, so there should not be some _big_ errors in .po file
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> SteveA, how can it be that we still have portlet-actions on certain templates?
<kiko> bradb, ping?
<bradb> yo
<kiko> bradb, do you have a fully-merged tree?
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> bradb, can you check person-images and see if it contains a portlet-actions line still?
<kiko> person-images.pt
<bradb> the reason we still have portlet-actions is because SteveA did some "THIS FILE IS DEAD" thing instead of baz rm, so it's hard to see what still references it.
<bradb> i'll check that file
<bradb> yup, still in there
<kiko> sheesh
<kiko> it's not registered in zcml any longer
<kiko> so it causes blowups here and there
<kiko> okay, will attempt to fix
<bradb> ah, ouch
<bradb> in that particular case, sounds like it's just plain not tested then
<kiko> bradb, it is in my tree
<kiko> bradb, can I just delete the line?
<bradb> in theory, yes
<bradb> that "should work"
<bradb> kiko: what do you think reads better, Reply-To: Malone Bug 42 <42@...> or ReplyTo: Foo Bar via Malone <42@...>
<kiko> I don't care too much, bradb 
<bradb> ok
<kiko> I think the former is easier
<kiko> and the person's name is already there, right?
<bradb> yeah
<jordi> hello
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix bugmail Reply-To encoding bug (#2592) (patch-2547: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<kiko> rock bradb 
<kiko> rock!
<bradb> i cheated though, by sidestepping the issue
<kiko> :)
<kiko> that's sometimes the best way
<bradb> indeed
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko, salgado. Multiple fixes foiled by odd PQM failure. Fixes for bug 2166: System error if trying to subscribe to a calendar while not  logged in and bug 2328: Calendar should display this month, this week, this year instead of today for month, week and year views. Fixes bug 2501: edit hackergotchi link disabled. Adds hackergotchi pagetests and rewrites the validator code. Fixes bug 2580: Declined m
<ajmitch> kiko-afk: looks like pyflakes built & is in the archive
<BjornT> bradb: i finally put up my branch for review now. i probably should tell you about some design decisions, but i'm too tired atm... if you have any questions you can mail me.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=stevea Removing unused templates, and adding missing pagetitles. Commented out dead pagetitles, will clean out next week if no cries occur. (patch-2549: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<mpt> SteveA: pong
<bradb> BjornT: ok, sounds good
<mpt> kiko-afk: Did those include *dashboard.pt?
#launchpad 2005-10-05
<carlos> time to sleep
<carlos> kiko, martin will prepare breezy language packs using Rosetta tomorrow morning
<kiko> mpt, only templates which weren't referenced
<kiko> carlos, okay, that's sweet
<kiko> carlos, can you ask steve to review your branch? I will be out tomorrow
<carlos> kiko, I think he started with it today
<carlos> kiko, btw, I will be doing some work this weekend
<carlos> good night
<kiko> great
<mpt> ok, crud
<mpt> kiko: I baz-rm-ed a template by mistake
<kiko> mpt, baz undo
<kiko> or rather
<kiko> baz diff > ~/FOO-PATCH
<kiko> baz undo
<mpt> but I have a whole pile of other changes I don't want to undo
<kiko> vi ~/FOO-PATCH
<kiko> hack hack hack
<kiko> patch -p1 < ~/FOO-PATCH
<kiko> buy me dinner
<mpt> I have this magical incantation in my cheat sheet
<mpt> "baz diff `baz tree-version`--base-0 | filterdiff -i distribution-search.pt | patch -p1 -R" should have got it back for me, but didn't
<mpt> I'll do a wetware filterdiff instead
<mpt> stub!
<lifeless> mpt: !
<mpt> lifeless: Sorry, deping, I was going to ask you how to reword Launchpad's description of Bazaar (something about using the Arch format), but I faked it myself 
<stub> yo
<mpt> stub: Could you do a one-liner fix on production to fix a broken link on the front page?
<stub> mpt: Sure. Or better yet I could cherry pick the fix if you have landed it in rocketfuel.
<mpt> no I haven't, and I'm in the middle of a ginormous branch
<mpt> sorry
<Kinnison> hihi all
<kiko-afk> yo stubber the subber
<stub> mpt: Can you commit just the change you need (baz commit -s 'Just the foo' -- lib/thefile ) ?
<mpt> ok
<stub> mpt: That way I can pull the patch straight from your archive when you mirror it. Otherwise I have to do it at my end ;)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=carlos]  poimport updates (patch-2550: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> Wow.... I submitted that like... 9 hours ago!
<Nafallo> hehehe
<stub> lifeless: Do you have a rough idea on the current time it takes PQM to run the tests? We might need to look into optimizing that sooner rather than later
<lifeless> stub: 30+ minutes
<stub> I think people have actually been writing tests with their fixes and that might have blown out a bit. I thought we were on 40+ minutes a month or three ago.
<kiko-afk> stub, it's odd, but my merges went through very quickly today
<stub> Maybe it got stuck in a mail queue somewhere for a while
<lifeless> stub: I can get an exact time tomorrow
<lifeless> today is a hell-day
<stub> lifeless: No probs. I can time it myself anyway - I was just wondering if there were any logs or metrics that would easily tell you.
<lifeless> yes, look in the arch/queue dir
<lifeless> should tell you trivially
<stub> Was that package that auto breaks hardlinks working in breezy yet?
<lifeless> kinnison fixed his copy, I don't think he sent a patch
<Kinnison> lifeless: I told you how to fix it
<lifeless> Kinnison: did you send me your patch ;0
<lifeless> Kinnison: I know. I got distracted
<Kinnison> pah
<Kinnison> lazy
<Kinnison> you were meant to fix it yourself independantly
<Kinnison> s'not my fault I fixed it first
<lifeless> I know
* Kinnison cba. digging out the patch now
<lifeless> thats fine
<lifeless> I'll try again this weekend.
<stub> BjornT: ping
* lifeless has a bunch of breezy stuff to look into
* Kinnison remembers it has something to do with the symbols losing libc_ from their name
<lifeless> 64
<Kinnison> I think you look for _libc_open and _libc_open64 and in new glibc they're just _open and _open64
<lifeless> I wonder if debian has the same issue
<Kinnison> I believe they do
<lifeless> I think theres also a new upstream.
<lifeless> I have some correspondence to check
<stub> kiko-afk: Have you looked at removing the database name from the .zcml yet?
<Kinnison> Do people want to verify my patch to the build slave shell helpers or can I merge them [trivial]  ? (They're very simple changes of set -x to an echo command to tidy things up, plus a bit of shell magic to cache uncompressed tarballs.)
<Kinnison> ciao all
* Kinnison is gonna merge it [trivial]  since it's not worth reviewing
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  (although Steve and Kiko looked at it) Fix the shipit login page to make sure the URLs of logintokens we can send by email use launchpad.net instead of shipit.ubuntu.com (patch-2551: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  One more linkify fix: allow trailing colons (patch-2552: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko-afk> HELLO VIETCONGS OF THE FUTURE PAST
<kiko-afk> WHAT'S ON TV
<stub> GO TO BED
<kiko-afk> I RESENT THAT
<stub> AND LEAVE THE BONG THERE
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  launchpad-buildd v11. Highlights include cuter messages from the helper shell. More paranoid process checking on failure. Caching of uncompressed chroots, for great justice. (patch-2553: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<kiko-afk> man, Kinnison is just all systems are go
<stub> bring on cuter messages
<kiko-afk> bring on naked lebanese waitresses
<kiko-afk> stub, what's wrong with shipit.staging.canonical.com?
<stub> staging update is happening most likely
<kiko-afk> ah, that could be it
<kiko-afk> how long does it take?
<stub> yer. 
<stub> Umm... maybe two hours.
<stub> today seems to be taking longer than normal. Nightly backup was probably slow.
* kiko-afk tries to wake up l.cc
<kiko-afk> uhm
<kiko-afk> stub
<kiko-afk> launchpad-bugs has a glitch
<stub> ?
<kiko-afk> Subject:  	Launchpad-bugs post from launchpad-bugs-owner@lists.canonical.com requires approval
<kiko-afk> this should never happen
<stub> Why not? It is a closed list, and the spam filters enforce that.
<stub> Do we need to make an exception for the owner?
<kiko-afk> why is the owner posting to the list?
<kiko-afk> the owner address?
<kiko-afk> and 800?
<kiko-afk> can I discard your foo testing message?
<kiko-afk> there's some sort of loop
<kiko-afk> seriously
<stub> My foo testing message can be discarded - that was confirming that it is blocked
<kiko-afk> why did it loop 800 times?
<kiko-afk> that's busted
<stub> Where are you seeing this?
<kiko-afk> http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/admindb/launchpad-bugs
<stub> yuck
<stub> ok - should be fixed
<kiko-afk> thanks, you roxor as usual
<stub> might not work - will need to check later ;)
<kiko-afk> heh
<kiko-afk> that's software for you
<kiko-afk> so I'm off for the weekend
<kiko-afk> won't keep x-chat on or I'll depress myself
<kiko-afk> you keep the morale up
<kiko-afk> and don't you go picking any cherries without consent
<stub> lifeless: I need perms to tag more production releases
<lifeless> stub: next version of pqm fixes this
<lifeless> stub: gives perms on namespaces
<stub> lifeless: Does that help me this week though? ;)
<lifeless> ok, -> 1.39 approved
<stub> lifeless: Can you please mirror launchpad--production--1.35
<lifeless> done
<stub> lifeless: I think I've sorted the poimport spam
<lifeless> sweet
<lifeless> turn off rosetta, thats what I say
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.34: [trivial]  sync (patch-18: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com ...)
<BjornT> stub: pong
<stub> BjornT: Issuing a 'SET SESSION AUTHORIZATION email' command to the connection will switch the user you are authed as, and 'ET SESSION AUTHORIZATION DEFAULT' will switch it back
<stub> BjornT: This is untested - I'll try to knock up a harness that uses this but you might find it a quick mod to your test and will let you land it
<stub> BjornT: Otherwise let me know the branch and I'll have a look while you are on leave
<stub> (or is it someone else going on leave?)
<stub> BjornT: So sqlbase.cursor().execute('SET SESSION AUTHORIZATION email') should do the trick in setup, and the DEFAULT version in teardown
<BjornT> stub: cool, i have nothing useful on my branch, though. i don't have time to try it out now, i'm already on leave and have to pack and stuff
<stub> ok. So I won't conflict with anything if I update the email handler script to connect as a specialist user?
<stub> BjornT: ^^
<BjornT> stub: no, please go ahead
<hubW> to register an upstream source import, the package must be in the distribution?
<stub> BjornT: ok. have fun ;)
<BjornT> thanks :)
<stub> hubW: You need to create a product and productseries (if they are not already in there)
<hubW> I did
<hubW> but in fact the package is still on REVU :-/
<stub> ok. if all that is filled out the only thing left I think is to poke one of the import herders (ddaa or jblack I believe)
<stub> lifeless: Is that correct?
<hubW> or wait that the package be uploaded?
<hubW> what if upstream does not provide revision control?
<Burgundavia> how do I switch a bug from ubuntu to launchpad?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]        Handle dead connection in error handler (patch-2554: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<Burgundavia> stub, got a question about url longeivity. 
<lifeless> stub: yes
<stub> hubW: If upstream doesn't provide revision control then I'm not sure what the status is re: imports of packages
<stub> Burgundavia: yes?
<Burgundavia> stub, never mind, you have already covered the corner case
<hubW> stub: that is one of the issues of the package
<stub> Burgundavia: You target the bug to the upstream 'launchpad', then you reject the bug against Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> stub, ok
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> stub: ping
<stub> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> oh, hi
<SteveA> i had a question about rosetta on mawson, but then i phoned carlos instead
<stub> Sorry about the delay - I'm doing my tax which involves Very Loud Music
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> also,
<SteveA> you have a lame mail filter
* SteveA jabbers at stub
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  production-1.35 config (patch-118: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.35: Cherry pick patch-2554 into production 1.35 (patch-1: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<carlos> morning
<mitsuhiko^school> moin
<carlos> SteveA, hi, did pitti left?
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<SteveA> carlos: seems to be back now
<carlos> SteveA, yeah, thank you
* Kinnison sneezes :-(
<spacey> is it possible to add links on the homepage, in the sense of you can click on a word instead of displaying the whole URL?
<Kinnison> Currently I don't believe so
<spacey> would be a nice feature
<Kinnison> It'd be nice if it were a moin format wiki file rather than linkified text
<Kinnison> I don't know what plans are (if any) though
<SteveA> there are plans to do that
<SteveA> no one has got around to it yet
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'm about to start working on a new launchpad refactoring / feature.
<SteveA> is it better to start a new branch, to re-use an existing branch, to start a new branch with some fancy option?
* Kinnison tends to start a new branch
<Kinnison> keeps the branches small
<Kinnison> also means you branch from as close to head as you can
<Kinnison> which keeps deltas small
<spacey> is it possible to use really simple markup? like bold text?
<SteveA> spacey: no
<spacey> ;(
<SteveA> spacey: we'll have it using moin markup soon
<SteveA> better to use an existing markup scheme than to invent a new one
<SteveA> Kinnison: you mentioned some option to stop cacheing some metadata...
<Kinnison> oh I branch with --no-cacherev
<spacey> i look forward to that
<spacey> can launchpad handle multiple languages?
<spacey> as far as i can see not
<SteveA> how do you mean, spacey ?
<spacey> well i'm working on the Ubuntu Dutch Team page now, and the question is to do what in dutch and what in english. because rest of launchpad is english we decided to keep it in english, and wiki in dutch
<spacey> bit of a mixture
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> so you're talking about the text and titles and headings and instructions that are in launchpad
<SteveA> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadI18n
<SteveA> there's a specification on it, but there's still a lot of work to do on that
<spacey> i guess :P
<spacey> ok
<spacey> so in some future time we will be able to set the homepage in two different languages
<spacey> btw the layout is quite buggy, sometimes it ignores new lines
<spacey> https://launchpad.net/people/dutchteam
<spacey> and for no particular reason some lines are futher apart then others
<spacey> Also nice if its possible to add more details to a team, Wiki, IRC, Mailinglist etc. 
<SteveA> no, you won't be able to set the homepage in two different languages
<SteveA> that would be a whole new feature
<SteveA> if you're interested in it, file a bug on it
<spacey> not important, i think you guys are busy enough for now ;)
<spacey> i'll be happy with markup for now :D
<spacey> and newlines that work :>
<SteveA> the newline thing is interesting
<SteveA> see, there's some code that tries to guess about newlines
<SteveA> because it is always somewhat ambiguous what newlines are intended
<SteveA> because of how email and how browser text areas work
<SteveA> if you want to ensure a newline gets displayed, add two
<SteveA> if you have a specific example where it is not working properly for you, please file a bug and someone will look at it
<spacey> SteveA, adding two didn't help
<SteveA> please file a bug then, with the specific example that isn't working
<spacey> ok
<spacey> can i file a bug in launchpad itself?
<spacey> or where is the bugtracker?
<SteveA> in launchpad itself
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs
<spacey> ok
<spacey> thanks
<spacey> will file
<SteveA> cheers
<spacey> filed
<spacey> really easy to file bugs on lauchpad (love it)
<SteveA> you can also file by email
<spacey> this works.
<mav> Would anybody please tell me when is Ubuntu 5.10 released?
<mdke> mav, in october 2005
<mdke> argh
<carlos> Kinnison, hi, around?
<Kinnison> carlos: yo
<carlos> Kinnison, I'm doing the Breezy update now using dogfood
<carlos> Kinnison, and I get:
<carlos> Extracting templates from packages: 35%W: Couldn't stat source package list http://dogfood.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dogfood.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<carlos> Kinnison, tons of those errors
<carlos> hmm, now that I see it twice, I suppose it's because dogfood lacks multiverse, right?
<Kinnison> yep
<Kinnison> no multiverse
<carlos> ok
<carlos> Kinnison, what should I test for you?
<carlos> just that the upgrade works?
<carlos> The download worked without errors, I'm installing hte packages now
<Kinnison> carlos: thanks dude
<mpt> gooooooood morning
* Kinnison lunches
<ddaa> Heya anybody feels up for a quasi-trivial review?
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<salgado> hi SteveA. I'm not sure how to use that code you sent me a while ago, to replace non-ASCII characters in people names
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so, what code do you have?
<salgado> steves_code_cleaner.py
<salgado> and also some scripts that are part of the old shipit
<SteveA> can you paste it into daniel's pastbin?
<salgado> sure
<ddaa> SteveA: can you review david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--importd--0--patch-21 ?
<SteveA> ddaa: the patch or the diff against RF ?
<ddaa> doing
<salgado> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileflE0sW.html
* SteveA puts on some bela fleck
<SteveA> steve@zeus8 /tmp $ echo "a b  d  " | python stevescript.py
<ddaa> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMjxUu0.html
<SteveA> a b c d e
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> salgado: that's what it does
<SteveA> you'll want to convert it into a function
<SteveA> that takes a unicode and returns an "ascii only string"
<SteveA> and raises an exception if there's a UnicodeEncodeError
<SteveA> ddaa: what is an importd Job ?
<ddaa> That's the object that carries the information to perform a sync or import, and which is passed through jelly from the botmaster to the slaves.
<hubW> ddaa: that name brings me some memories. 
<SteveA> hubW: "Job" ?
<hubW> but I can't figure what
<SteveA> i think it's a biblical reference
<hubW> SteveA: no. *his* name
<ddaa> hubW: I have been famous in some disreputable circles before joining this particular cabal. Maybe if you tell me your name I'd be able get some clue :)
<hubW> ddaa: /whois is up to date :-)
<SteveA> ddaa: so, there was clearly a bug in the original, right?  from the indentation it looks like self.repository would be set twice in some codepaths
<ddaa> Right.
<hubW> ddaa: back when usenet was useful I think :-)
<ddaa> so, the patch contains 1. a bug fix to allow using cvstarfileurl 2. some refactoring and safer logic
<SteveA> ok
<salgado> SteveA, that example you gave is raising a UnicodeDecodeError here
<SteveA> did you consider writing a test for the indentation caused by the error?
<SteveA> salgado: with what input?
<SteveA> exactly what i showed?
<salgado> SteveA, yes
<SteveA> salgado: i'll give you a better example once i've finished reviewing for ddaa
<SteveA> won't be long
<ddaa> cvstarfileurl is a feature that we generally do not want to use anymore (except in exceptional cases), it's not supported in the web UI anymore. So it's not a big deal if that breaks again.
<salgado> SteveA, okay, thank you
<ddaa> I could possibly write a test case for the problem, but I have a massive rewrite of many importd things in the pipe so I'm as conservative as possible.
<SteveA> ok
<hubW> ddaa: or maybe I dreamt. never mind
<SteveA> not sure why you used three ifs and an else rather than a single return statement with logical operators
<ddaa> hubW: I'm not old enough to have used usenet much
<SteveA> add a docstring to _use_cvstarfileurl
<SteveA> ...but maybe you find the multiple "ifs" clearer
<ddaa> but I was active in XSLT, TeXmacs and GUILE circles in some previous lives.
<hubW> ddaa: nevermind. sorry for the noise.
<SteveA> i think the bzr configuration processor should be rewritten in XSLT btw
<mpt> FAILED (errors=324)
<SteveA> mpt: running the tests on RF worked for me just now
<ddaa> SteveA: I find multiple ifs clearer than one ugly line-wrapped conditional. So you want a docstring on the new method and I have r=SteveA?
<SteveA> iow, not useful unless you also supply a branch id
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> we both know that the code is kinda ugly to start with ;-)
<SteveA> r=me
<SteveA> go for it
<ddaa> hubW: np at all, I fancy being famous, I'd be happy to help you recall :)
<SteveA> hubW: just start a rumour that ddaa is famous, and *shazam* he will be
<mpt> SteveA: does bug-upstreamtask.pt exist for you in RF?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> maybe that was one that kiko removed
<mpt> well that's what it's complaining about
* SteveA points out that there's sometimes a good reason for doing a "this file is dead" for a while before removing it.
<mpt> ConfigurationError: ('No such file', '/home/mpt/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bug-upstreamtask.pt')
<SteveA> so, some merge didn't work right in zcml
<SteveA> you have a choice, mpt
<SteveA> either add the file back, and ensure it has a pagetitle
<SteveA> or remove it from the zcml
<mpt> Why would I want to do the former?
<SteveA> maybe you have changes you'd like to make to that file
<SteveA> maybe it is important for your work
<SteveA> maybe you notice a link to it elsewhere
<SteveA> all of the files kiko removed were not referenced in zcml
<SteveA> so it is odd that you have a reference in zcml to this one
<mpt> ah yes
<mpt> bug-upstreamtask wasn't being used
<mpt> in this branch I changed to being used
<mpt> now I remember
* mpt changes it back to launchpad-addform.pt
<johnl> I can't seem to find the kernel project on launchpad
<mpt> thanks SteveA
<johnl> is it supposed to be on there?
<johnl> in fact, should I even be filing bugs on Launchpad?  I just noticed the ubuntu wiki says to use ubuntu bugzilla
<SteveA> johnl: use bugzilla for things in main
<SteveA> use malone for the rest
<mpt> johnl: At the moment, you should be using Malone for packages in Universe, Bugzilla for ... what SteveA said
<johnl> right ok.
<johnl> I reported some bugs the other day using Malone for evolution.  Should I resubmit to bugzilla then? (assuming they aren't on there already)
<johnl> i guess that's a no brainer really.  of course I should.
<SteveA> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHZQAUK.html
<salgado> SteveA, great! thank you
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add a lot more sampledata for shipit. (patch-2555: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<mpt> ah, only 25 errors left, that's more like it :-)
<salgado> SteveA, if I have a security-proxied dbschema item, what's the easiest way to assign it to a database class attribute?
<SteveA> how do you mean "database class attribute" ?
<SteveA> what are you doing this for?
<salgado> an EnumCol, sorry
<salgado> shipmentservice is an EnumCol, and I have a security-proxied dbschema Item
<salgado> then, when I try to assign that item to shipmentservice it raises a TypeError, saying the Item is from the wrong class
<salgado> I thought this was a known problem (IIRC I've seen a bug for this), then I thought you would know what I was talking about
<SteveA> salgado: sounds like a bug to me
<SteveA> salgado: give me a branch id that demonstrates the problem, and i will fix it
<salgado> SteveA, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1971
<salgado> that's the issue I'm seeing
<SteveA> use removeSecurityProxy for now, and mark it with an XXX for me
<salgado> okay
<salgado> SteveA, btw, where should I place that function you gave me, to replace non-ASCII chars?
<SteveA> encoding.py
<mpt> SteveA: Thanks for the vastly improved pagetest error messages
<SteveA> cool, glad you like them
<bradb_> SteveA: Are you interested in doing a drive-by of the canonical-urls-for-private-bugs patch? I have it ready.
<SteveA> bradb: i'm focusing on something else, but i can look in 30 mins or so
<bradb> ok, great, i'll email it to you
* bradb & # lunch
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  enable cvstarfile again (patch-2556: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<ddaa> just spreading a rumor that started on #bzr
<ddaa> lifeless burns kitten for fun
<SteveA> ddaa: you famous rumour-monger
<ddaa> this stuff is just sooo going to backfire on me
<SteveA> mpt: ping me next week to work on a template markup fascist
<SteveA> i have an idea to make it simple to do
<SteveA> bradb: you have new mail
<SteveA> bradb: i need to go home shortly.  can we turn this review around soon?  i'd like to get it approved before i go
<SteveA> bradb: ?
<SteveA> salgado: can you add a ref to bug 1971 in that XXX comment please?
<salgado> SteveA, already did that
<SteveA> dude, you're waaay ahead
* bradb returns from lunch
<bradb> SteveA: I'm going through the review now
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> bradb: ?
<bradb> a few more mins
<SteveA> bradb: i need to leave now
<bradb> SteveA: 30 more secs...
<bradb> sent
<bradb> SteveA: ^^
<SteveA> bradb: replied.  r=me, with one requirement.
* SteveA --> home
<SteveA> if my DSL has arrived, then i'll be online later.
<bradb> SteveA: ok, thanks
<bradb> SteveA: Can I take the simpler route and simply do .id comparison?
<bradb> instead of x.distrorelease = y.distrorelease. All the extra code to test it doesn't seem worth the ROI.
<bradb> so, instead, i'd do x.distrorelease.id = y.distrorelease.id
<bradb> er, == :)
<matsubara> I'm trying to run ./makepagetest.py and i'm getting an AssertionError on the dochttp.py, line 97. Does anybody know what might be causing that?
<salgado> bradb_, you had a failure like this (^) once, no?
<bradb_> What's the full error message?
<matsubara> Traceback (most recent call last):
<matsubara>   File "./makepagetest.py", line 184, in ?
<matsubara>     sys.exit(main())
<matsubara>   File "./makepagetest.py", line 150, in main
<matsubara>     dochttp.dochttp(args=[tempdir] , default=new_defaults)
<matsubara>   File "/home/matsubara/devel/launchpad/launchpad/lib/zope/app/tests/dochttp.py", line 97, in dochttp
<matsubara>     assert (request and response) or not (request or response)
<matsubara> AssertionError
<bradb> oh, that :/
<bradb> Our page test recorder is buggy. You can't record the test you're trying to record without 1. somebody fixing those bugs or 2. learning some deep Z3 magic to attempt to maybe hack it in some way to work right now. So, I'd suggest 3. write the test by hand, if you can.
<bradb> (writing it by hand is a lot simpler than it sounds...mostly just a bunch of "..."'s, plus a bit of text to ensure that you're seeing what you expect to see.
<matsubara> ok, thank you. I will try that. At least makepagetest recorded some info about the test at the /tmp directory
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  fix IBug/IBugTask perms so that you can ask for the canonical_url of a private bug (which is useful for things like the login machinery.) fixes #1450. (patch-2557: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> i just noticed that for some unknown reasons there are 2 accounts for me
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/people/?name=fabbione&searchfor=all <-
<fabbione> but clearly one is bogus
<fabbione> and they should be merged
<fabbione> who should i bugger for that?
<salgado> fabbione, we have a script that can create accounts automatically, for ubuntu/debian maintainers
<fabbione> salgado: yes ok.. that's not what i asked.. i got 2 accounts.. they need to be merged
<salgado> fabbione, in cases like this, you can merge your accounts
<salgado> launchpad.net/people has a link to merge the accounts
<fabbione> yes, but i have never created one of them
<fabbione> ok let see
<salgado> that's what I said, there's a script that can create accounts automatically, to make sure all packages have the correct maintainer set
<fabbione> salgado: the merge was successful
<fabbione> i lost the karma from account to the other
<fabbione> and i would love to rename the one that's left
<fabbione> ah here it is
<bradb> karma is still pretty ephemeral in Launchpad :)
<fabbione> still :)
<salgado> fabbione, that karma value you see is cached. although, if you don't see the actions you performed in your new +karma page, then it's a bug
<fabbione> salgado: uh ok
<salgado> about the renaming, it should be possible now. I fixed this a few weeks ago
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> i need to strech my LP knowledge
<bradb> fabbione: Hm, we'd prefer it you didn't have to.
<bradb> On that note, I need to demolish the Malone front page
<fabbione> the merging algo doesn't clean up gpg keys and all email accounts...
<salgado> fabbione, you mean, it left email addresses in the dupe account after the merge?
<fabbione> yes.. 
<fabbione> what i did:
<fabbione> merge account 1 into account 2
<fabbione> fix details for account 2
<fabbione> import gpg keys into account 2
<fabbione> it detected that some gpg uid were part of account 1
<fabbione> and it did say to merge it
<fabbione> so i did click on the link
<fabbione> and i was pushed back to point 1)
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/people/fabbione/+edithackergotchi <-
<fabbione>  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<fabbione> tsk
<salgado> fabbione, that happened because the gpg keys weren't transfered (I'm not sure how the merge works for gpg keys). but I can tell for sure that the old account has no email addresses, otherwise you won't be able to merge
<salgado> fabbione, do you mind reporting a bug about it not merging gpg keys?
<fabbione> salgado: oh come on.. you got a note here..
<fabbione> isn't enough?
<lamont> oh mighty launchpad admins... can you tell me which lamont*@ email address I used?
<salgado> fabbione, I didn't write that code, and probably I'm not the one who's going to fix it. that's a task  for the stubinator
<bradb> salgado: You just don't a user something they don't care to hear.
<lamont> and why lamont.jones@u.c can't get to https://launchpad.net/people/lamont/+editsshkeys
<bradb> salgado: When in doubt, I tend to err on the side of filing bug reports for users lately.
<bradb> I'll file fabbione's bug report
<fabbione> bradb: thanks
<salgado> thanks bradb
<salgado> lamont, you seem to have two accounts too. what's the link you see in "Logged in as ..."?
<lamont>  Logged in as LaMont Jones
<lamont> salgado: can the be merged?
<fabbione> hmmm
<lamont> I'd prefer the 'lamont' name, ultimately
<fabbione> i think LP has really a limited knowledge of the pkgs i did
<salgado> lamont, you can merge and rename the remaining account after the merge
<salgado> lamont, the dupe account will be renamed after the merge, so you can use its name if you want
<fabbione> why can't i edit my hackergotchi?
<fabbione> are goatse pictures considered harmless?
<salgado> fabbione, I guess mark thought it wasn't completely harmless and then he protected that page with the admin permission
<fabbione> salgado: ok.. so what do i need to do to be able to add goatse^Wmy pic there?
<lamont> salgado: don't I have to know the password for both accounts to merge?
<salgado> anyway, it's already fixed in rocketfuel, it'll probably reach production either next week or the one after
<salgado> lamont, no, you only need the password for the one that you're logged in
* lamont has nfc what email or password to use for the 'lamont' account
<bradb> fabbione, salgado: no prob. #2733, i subscribed you to it, fabbione, and assigned it to stub as a starting point.
<fabbione> ah cool
<salgado> lamont, and you also need access to all email address of the dupe account
<lamont> salgado: and I have NFC what those are
<fabbione> so basically i could merge sabdfl account into mine
<salgado> lamont, it will tell you, I hope
<fabbione> knwing only my password
<lamont> fabbione: you have to be able to intercept his mail
<lamont> salgado: OK... so how do I do the merge?
<fabbione> lamont: right.. that's why we have elmo sitting at the DC
<salgado> or 
<salgado> lamont, https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<salgado> just type lamont in there and submit
<salgado> hmmmm. the 'lamont' account seem to have been manually merged
* fabbione heads to bed
<fabbione> anyway i am impressed that LP gpg code didn't crash on me
<fabbione> i will need to check if it did really suck my gpg keys for good
<fabbione> since the first one tends to crash quite a good bunch of clients :)
<fabbione> bradb: that's the kind of bug i like to see open!
<fabbione> i mean it
<fabbione> simple and easy
<fabbione> no 23928392 bounces around
* fabbione would like to see his list of pkgs there too
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/people/fabbione/+packages <.
<lamont> salgado: so does that mean I can change my name from 'name84' to 'lamont'?
<fabbione> i have sort of a few bazillion pkgs more
<fabbione> lamont: yes.. that's what i did
<fabbione> merge lamont into name84
<fabbione> and after you can rename name84 to lamont
<fabbione> i am off for good
<bradb> later fabbione, thanks for the lp feedback
<salgado> lamont, not really. it was manually merged and whoever did that forgot to rename the dupe account. you need one of the LP admins to rename that account for you. maybe bradb can do that?
* lamont grovels in bradb's direction
<bradb> !
<salgado> (I can't because I'm not a member of the admins team, as you might have guessed)
<bradb> salgado: what do you want me to do, exactly?
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/people/name84/+edit change it to lamont?
<salgado> bradb, make sure the account named 'lamont' has no email addresses (to make sure it was manually merged) and rename it to lamont-merged
<lamont> bradb: once you rename it, then I can rename nam84 -> lamont
<salgado> the 'lamont' name is in use now, by a (probably) manually merged account, and lamont wants to use that name
<bradb> the best i can tell is that "lamont" has no preferred email address set
<bradb> oh, here we go
<salgado> bradb, you can't go to his +editemails page?
<bradb> yeah, but i didn't see that from his home page, so i didn't know it existed
* lamont wonders what, if any, emails lamont had...
<bradb> lamont, salgado: should be all good now. renamed lamont -> lamont-merged and name84 -> lamont
<salgado> great. thanks bradb. :)
<bradb> nop
<bradb> er
<bradb> np
<lamont> so now when I login, it bitches that name84 doesn't exist... hrm.
<lamont> ah, much better...
<salgado> I need to poke stub to flag these manually merged accounts and rename them
<lamont> bradb: could you also nuke lamont-merged's Wiki page into non-existance
<zyga> how soon will rosetta allow for msgid -> domain search?
<bradb> lamont: no, apparently i can't :/
<zyga> I'd like to know where I can translate 'about ubuntu' menu item from the system menu
<bradb> salgado: why can't i blank out the wikiname here: https://launchpad.net/people/lamont-merged/+editwikinames ?
<salgado> bradb, because we need to enforce that every account has a wikiname for the ubuntu wiki
<bradb> salgado: the UI seems to be restricting me to something that it shouldn't be restricting me to
<lamont> ah, so it just means you have to rename it to something else. :-)
* lamont decides to use a wikipage of 'LaMont'
<bradb> lamont: yeah, i renamed it to LamontJonesARGH
<salgado> bradb, you mean, it doesn't look like you can't do that or you think we shouldn't enforce that every account has a wikiname for the ubuntu wiki?
<bradb> the latter
<bradb> we've got an example here of where we don't want a wiki name for the ubuntu wiki
<lamont> Ubuntite!  Not yet 
<lamont> hrm...
<lamont> member of: Ubuntu Core Development Team.
<lamont> go me.
<salgado> bradb, this is a special case. that account was manually merged
<salgado> bradb, this won't happen if merging the accounts using the web UI
<bradb> I don't get it. What if I'm an LP user and don't want to have anything to do with the Ubuntu wiki? These seems like a completely random constraint, without knowing the implementation end of things.
<bradb> It'd be like if I signed up for gmail and needed to have an Ubuntu wiki name.
* lamont must leave.
<bradb> salgado: Can't you just not let people log into the Ubuntu wiki if they don't have an ubuntu wiki name set?
<salgado> bradb, if you don't have a ubuntu wikiname you can't login into the ubuntu wiki. we're going to rename that to the launchpad wiki, and we'll probably share the same names between the launchpad and the ubuntu wikiname
<salgado> bradb, yes, that's why we have to enforce this
<bradb> salgado: Not being able to log into the ubuntu wiki because I don't have an ubuntu wiki name...yeah, and what's the problem with that? :)
<salgado> bradb, I don't know. it wasn't me who added this constraint
<salgado> although I had to enforce that in the UI
<bradb> I'll file a bug
<salgado> there's some discussion about this on launchpad@
<salgado> subject: Ubuntu wiki is deprecated
<bradb> hm, yeah, i can see there's been a few bugs filed on this too already
<salgado> yep. this is a source of quite a few problems
<salgado> like you, I wish I could simply allow people to remove their ubuntu wikinames, like they do with any other wikiname
<salgado> anyway, it's early and I'm really tired
* salgado -> home
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix broken /tickets/ link on front page (patch-2558: mpt@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-10-06
<mpt> nooooooooo
* mpt loses a Malone comment
<mpt> Weekend, all
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  make spec URL field a reasonable length and fix the bug causing an exception to be raised when assigning specs to milestones, which could happen when two different spec targets had a target of the same name (patch-2559: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.34: Cherry pick patch-2558 into production 1.35 (patch-19: rocketfuel@canonical.com, mpt@canonical.com)
* Keybuk grrs at the Python standard library
<Keybuk> try:
<Keybuk>     os.unlink(filename)
<Keybuk> except OSError, e:
<Keybuk>     if e.errno != errno.ENOENT:
<Keybuk>         raise
<Keybuk> THIS IS SO WRONG
<Keybuk> ENoEnt (or even better, NotFoundError or something) should be an Exception sub-class of OSError
<stub> Yup. Sucks.
<Keybuk> the nice thing about xml is how easy it is to use
<Keybuk> doc = xml.dom.minidom.getDOMImplementation().createDocument(NAMESPACE, ROOT_NODE, xml.dom.minidom.getDOCImplementation().createDocumentType(ROOT_NODE, None, DOC_TYPE))
<Keybuk> what could be easier?! :-/
<stub> Keybuk: elementree or one of the other XML tools that doesn't blindly follow idiotic standards like DOM or SAX
<Keybuk> I found elementtree just as bad for constructing XML
<stub> root = Element('root')
<stub> child = SubElement(root, 'child')
<stub> child.set('attribute','value')
<stub> tree = ElementTree(root)
<stub> tree.write('output.xml')
<Keybuk> except that then doesn't have the right namespaces and stuff
<Keybuk> and once you add those, it becomes exactly as hard as DOM
* Keybuk is constructing real XML
<stub> root = Element('{%s}root' % NS)
<stub> child = SubElement(root, '{%s}child' % NS)
<stub> child.set('{%s}attribute' % NS,'value')
<stub> tree = ElementTree(root)
<stub> tree.write('output.xml')
<Keybuk> and thus proving my point <g>
<Keybuk> that's actually easier in DOM because you can just use ns.createElement
<Keybuk> which returns an element already in the right namespace, with whatever prefix you assigned
<Keybuk> (and you forgot there to set the xmlns:$NS attribute :p
<stub> xmlns attribute is added automatically.
<Keybuk> where does it get the value from?
<stub> I do think it would be nicer if he hadn't followed James Clark's crackful idea of sticking the namespace URI in curly brackets though instead of using an extra parameter for the namespace
<stub> It keeps track of the namespace URIs being used by elements you add. It then assigns prefixes and adds in the xmns boilerplate
<Keybuk> see, then you end up having to try and persuade it what prefix you wanted and stuff <g>
<stub> I don't know if it is easy to specify your own prefix in case you want human readable XML
<Keybuk> I've yet to see someone really come up with a nice way of making xml
<Keybuk> I tend to abstract it into three functions
<Keybuk> set_text(node, text), set_attribute(node, attr, value), set_pair(node, key, value)
<Keybuk> with equivalent get functions
<stub> Ahh.... there appears to be a newer way of doing namespaces in elementtree...
<Keybuk> the first does "la la la" inside node, removing any existing text
<Keybuk> the second does foo="la la la" inside node
<Keybuk> and the third does <foo>la la la</foo> inside node
<Keybuk> and basically go frm there
<Keybuk> and they're always about 5 lines long each, no matter which toolkit I use :-/
<stub> hmm... false lead.
<stub> http://www.tothink.com/python/ElementBuilder/ perhaps
<stub> from elementtree.ElementTree import ElementTree, SubElement, Element, QName
<stub> NS = 'whatever'
<stub> root = Element(QName(NS, 'root'))
<stub> child = SubElement(root, QName(NS, 'child'))
<stub> child.set(QName(NS, 'attribute'), 'value')
<stub> tree = ElementTree(root)
<stub> tree.write('output.xml')
<stub> Looks like enough people bitched to add support ;)
<mdke> is there any way to search templates in rosetta?
<zygis> hi
<zygis> I've done a funny discovery when registering myself in launchpad
<zygis> found that my wiki page url would be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ygimantasBeruka2 instead of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ygimantasBeruka
<zygis> did a little research and found a bug (I guess)
<zygis> somehow account with my name was registered in launchpad before I did it
<zygis> see https://launchpad.net/people/uid0-tuxfamily
<zygis> (I had an email uid0@tuxfamily.org uhm... two years ago)
<zygis> how launchpad managed to register an account automatically with it?
<zygis> wiki page under different URL, or disabled upload of hackergotchi isn't bugs of very high importance
<zygis> but still, it's a bug :)
<zygis> btw, wherever I go in rosetta, I get "You are not an official translator for this file."
<zygis> what do I have to do to convince Rossetta, that I *am* the official translator?
<mdke> zygis, you need to be a member of the relevant translator group for that language
<mdke> if it is an Ubuntu file at least
<zygis> well, I've just created ubuntu-l10n-lt group an hour ago
<zygis> when it will show up in this list https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/ ?
<zygis> there's a button '
<zygis> Appoint New Translator', who can use it? It seems that I do not have permission to use it
<mdke> zygis, you need to ask the rosetta administrators to arrange the group
<segfault> why the exported PO files from rosetta take so long to arrive?
<salgado> segfault: I'm not sure, but could be because the queue is full or it's not processed very often
<segfault> ok
<Zoohouse> I have a question. I don't want my team to be called by my name. Is there a way I can dismantal the team I just made and remake it with another name?
<salgado> Zoohouse: it used to be possible to rename teams, but someone removed that feature.
<salgado> I'l file a bug on that, and if nobody complains I'll put that feature back
<Zoohouse> ok
<Zoohouse> Another thing
<Zoohouse> salgado: I just made a team for artwork
<Zoohouse> Can I upload a icon set so the team can work on?
<Zoohouse> a package
<salgado> Zoohouse: that's not possible yet
<Zoohouse> Ok..
<Zoohouse> How do I add a support ticket... 
<Zoohouse> Is launchpad still under development?
<salgado> Zoohouse: yes, it's still under heavy development
<Zoohouse> ah ok.. I thought It was a finished product and was woundering why some of the links were dead :D
<Zoohouse> I just created a new product. How do I link it to the team?
<Zoohouse> And I cant log in as admin of my product...
<eruin> any idea why https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gdm/+pots/gdm/nb/+translate doesn't work?
<eruin> could launchpad be configured to output more verbose errors?
<salgado> eruin, has this error happened now?
<eruin> it happens on a few of the nb locale sections I use 
<eruin> and yes
<salgado> eruin, usually, when you have a URL that always raises a system error, you can just paste that URL in the bug report and say it's a system error
<salgado> I'm filing that bug now, and I'll paste the full error message
<eruin> okay, I'll do that in the future :)
<eruin> thanks
<eruin> By the way,who's responsible for the apps availablefor translation in rosetta?
<salgado> eruin, it seems to happen for both nb and nn, have you noticed that?
<eruin> seeing as breezy has serpentine 0.6.3 (where 0.6.2 intoroduced i18n), wouldn't it make sense to make a template available?
<eruin> salgado, I'm not a nn translator, so no ;-)
<salgado> eruin, I guess jordi is responsible for that
<eruin> I guess I'll ping him after the weekend
<eruin> we only have until the 10th to finish translations according to pitti ;o
<salgado> eruin, you can mail the rosetta-users mailing list, if you haven't done so yet
<eruin> hmm, there seems to already be traffic about it on the list, and jordi replied that he had added it to the queue
<eruin> that was on sep 22
<fabbione> hmmmm
<fabbione> guys.. how do i add UBZ event to my calendar?
<fabbione> shouldn't be some kind of autolink thingy?
<fabbione>  Merged Calendar for Fabio Massimo Di Nitto <-
<fabbione> ?`
<fabbione> Ubuntu Below Zero: 2005-10-09 to 2006-11-18 <- this is going to be a veeeeeeeeeery loooooooong meeting...
<Nafallo> lol
<fabbione> no hold on!!!!
<fabbione> it's going to start in 8 days!!!
* fabbione goes and packs
<spacey> i tried to plan it aswall in launchpad
<spacey> not really obvious and not easy to set
<spacey> to say the least
<fabbione> i can't find a way to link UBZ into my calendar
<fabbione> and of course the sprint page says nobody will be there
<fabbione> dude.. launchpad is more fun than Q3A
<fabbione> the dungeon is more complex and there are more levels of difficulties..
<fabbione> including 20 monsters^Wdevelopers ready to hunt me down at the end of each of level
<\sh> hmmm...
#launchpad 2005-10-07
<pop> I've got a question about the registration for the shipit
<pop> It says an e-mail was sent to me, but I haven't received anything yet...
<pop> how long does it take?
<pop> anybody able to read my messages?
<pop> does anybody know how to speak portuguese?
<pop> here?
<kamaleon> ...
<kamaleon> is it normal?
<kamaleon> too bad!
<robitaille> kamaleon,  yes we can read your emails.  Emails from a ubuntu site should arrive within a few minutes; normally
<kamaleon> oh sorry
<kamaleon> thanks for the help
<robitaille> can you login into launchpad.net?  I think shipit uses the same registration now.
<kamaleon> no
<kamaleon> I tried to use the previous login and password, but...
<kamaleon> there was an option of using the token, but it isn't available now...
<robitaille> have you tried creating a new account?
<kamaleon> then I tried to subscribe again because I noticed some differences on the page
<kamaleon> I think the procedures were different... I give my e-mail, set a password, then the adress and how many cds...
<robitaille> yes that should be it, no?   I don't think you're supposed to get an email confirmation of our order.
<kamaleon> afer that it was just to login to access this data make the necessary changes, if the case
<kamaleon> yeah...
<kamaleon> just a min...
<kamaleon> that's it...not yet...
<kamaleon> that's strange...I thought servers were fast enough to procees this!
<kamaleon> or...is it done manually?
<kamaleon> oh forgot to tell!
<kamaleon> since these changes, one of the browsers I use doesn't open the page
<kamaleon> I think due to the SSL
<kamaleon> It's an old version of Netscape/Mozilla
<kamaleon> I mean it hasn't being able to open the page
<kamaleon> been, sorry
<kamaleon> sorry, I'm a little sleepy
<kamaleon> well, I'll wait for that e-mail...
<kamaleon> good night for ones and have god day for others!
<kamaleon> c ya!
<Treenaks> I can't get to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/nl
<Treenaks> (Sorry, system error)
<sivang> Morning everybody
<asmodai> mmm, searching on ubuntu's site using the search area at the top returns results that lead to 404's =\
<mdke> asmodai, better file a bug at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<asmodai> k
<sivang> jordi: ping
<sivang> jordi: around?
<michoelchaikin> hey all
<michoelchaikin> can some1 tell me exactly what this is
<michoelchaikin> i wanted to get a cd from shipit (ubuntu linux) they said i must make an account
<michoelchaikin> i never understood what this does
<GoRoDeK> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ -> create a new account ?!
<michoelchaikin> exactly
<GoRoDeK> isnt working?
<michoelchaikin> but i never understood what this is for
<michoelchaikin> no everything is working
<GoRoDeK> ah i see, you dont understand why registering?
<michoelchaikin> what does launchpad do
<michoelchaikin> looks to mer like a bit like sorceforge?
<bmm> Is there any way to close a Launchpad account?
<bmm> I havn't got time to update the information on my account and I'm not currently using Ubuntu. The launchpad information is getting outdated and that is somthing nobody will profit from.
<sivang> bmm: better talk to a team's admin so he will be able to remove you
<bmm> Well, if there is no automated way, then the old information may just be better of rotting there. No reason to let people do more work  ;-)
<bmm> Where can I post a feature request? That would probably be a better way of handling this then.
<Nafallo> bmm: use the bugtracker Malone (http://launchpad.net/malone) and sign a bug against Launchpad
<bmm> Nafallo: Just did :-)
<zygis> hi, any Rosetta admins around?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add a note in the myrequest page that the reason must be in english (patch-2560: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<lamont-away> baz update
<lamont-away>     x < rel_n_records (archive_levels)
<lamont-away> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(exiting on botched invariant)
<lamont-away>   please report this as a bug to bazaar@lists.canonical.com
<lamont-away> kewlness
<lamont-away>  /build/buildd/bazaar-1.4.2/src/baz/commands/update.c:281:botched invariant
<lamont-away>     x < rel_n_records (archive_levels)
<lamont-away> there, that's better
<Kinnison> Hey all
<Kinnison> lamont-away: ping?
<Andr3^81> allow
<Andr3^81> anybody there?
<lamont-away> Kinnison: yo
<Kinnison> lamont-away: hey dude.
<Kinnison> lamont-away: Anything *ELSE* I've not been told about yet wrt. buildds?
<Kinnison> lamont-away: Elmo only just told me about ogre
<lamont-away> dude - ogre is like ancient news....
<lamont-away> I think we implemented that back in oxford.
<Kinnison> lamont-away: TTOTD: If sbuild doesn't do it, and I've not be told about it, launchpad-buildd may not do it
<lamont-away> which sbuild?  debian's, or have you been working from ours?
* Kinnison is a bit miffed that nobody bothered to tell me about it
<Kinnison> Your sbuild
<Kinnison> the one you gave me in Mataro
<lamont-away> ok.  probably the best thing to do is diff the entire wanna-build tree vs debians, just to be sure...  since I don't know what all you have already been told about... :-(
* lamont-away takes it to /query
<Kinnison> thanks
<lifeless> hello y'all
<sivang> hey lifeless , who has a french dictionary named after him :)
<lifeless> indeed ;) Robert-Collins to the rescue!
<sivang> LOL
<sivang> Kinnison: did you know that about him ?
<jordi> sivang: hi
<Kinnison> no
<sivang> hey jordi 
<sivang> jordi: 'sup ?
<jordi> sivang: you pinged me :)
<sivang> jordi: I did ?
<sivang> jordi: weird. I don't recall that.
<jordi> 13:17 < sivang> jordi: ping
<jordi> 13:17 < sivang> jordi: around?
<jordi> sivang: dude :)
<fbn> https://launchpad.net/tickets/ gives a page not found error
<sivang> jordi: man, I'm in need of a new memoery module. I can't recall that
<sivang> jordi: or better, I can't recall what I wanted.
<salgado> fbn: somebody forgot to update the link in the home page. that link should point to https://launchpad.net/support
<creatin> whats the default root password for Ubuntu, it didn't ask for one at install
<Nafallo> creatin: there is none. use sudo, and ask further question in #ubuntu, the support channel.
<jordi> salgado: got 2 mins for me?
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/xqf/+series/main/+pots/quicktour/+admin <--- can't access this, can you do an operation here?
<jordi> this quicktour thing needs to be reassigned to the ubuntu-docs product. Can you do this?
<creatin> no, dont have access
<salgado> jordi: I'm not a LP admin either, so I can't access that
<jordi> salgado: ah damn
#launchpad 2005-10-08
<salgado> hi stub 
<stub> Morning
<salgado> stub: can we test the shipit exports on staging before it goes to rocketfuel?
<stub> salgado: Sure. Is it just web ui, or do I need to run something?
<stub> Oh.. you mean I need to rollout a particular branch
<stub> Sure
<salgado> stub: yes, get the changes from my branch 
<stub> salgado: What is the branch?
<salgado> you would need to run the cronscript
<salgado> stub: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/launchpad--shipit-exports--0
<stub> salgado: The staging is currently being rebuilt so I will need to wait until that is complete.
<salgado> stub: sure. no problem at all
<salgado> stub: btw, what patch number should I use for that db patch?
<stub> salgado: It will probably be another hour before I can start. If you let me know the cronscript to run and any special instructions you can go to bed ;)
<stub> 25-34-0
<salgado> stub: you need to run cronscripts/shipit-exports.py with both --priority=high and --priority=normal
<salgado> that should be everything that needs to be done
<stub> ok
<salgado> I mean, need to run it two times
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.34: Cherry pick patch-2560 into production 1.34 (patch-20: rocketfuel@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.35: Cherry pick patch-2560 into production 1.35 (patch-2: rocketfuel@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<tritium> Hi.  I merged two launchpad accounts (rimbert and mrimbert) into rimbert.  I'd like to change my launchpad name to mrimbert, but can't, as it says the name is already in use.
<lifeless> tritium: it preserves the old name. can you do me a favour and file a bug on launchpad in launchpad..
<lifeless> stub and I had a discussion about this, and this is the proof I needed ;0
<tritium> Okay, lifeless.  Thanks.
<tritium> :)
<tritium> lifeless, actually, how do I file a bug against launchpad itself?  I can only seem to file against launchpad-integration
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bugs
<tritium> thanks
<lifeless> stub: 14:26 < tritium> Hi.  I merged two launchpad accounts (rimbert and mrimbert) into rimbert.  I'd like to change my launchpad name to mrimbert, but can't, as it 
<lifeless>                  says the name is already in use.
<tritium> lifeless, I did file a bug, by the way
<lifeless> tritium: sweet, thanks
<tritium> thank you too :)
<stub> tritium: Fixed. When did you merge the accounts by the way? This issue should no longer be happening.
<tritium> stub, wow, that was fast!  This was 1.5-2 months ago
<tritium> Thanks for the rapid response!
<stub> tritium: ok. before the bug fix. Ta ;)
<tritium> :)
* stub fixes the other 73 affected while he is at it
<tritium> you guys rock
<tritium> good night!
<sabdfl> morning all
<Burgundavia> bradb, grumble. Your malone has dumb bug mail. It causes dumb things like the email I am forwarding to you know
<Kinnison> Morning all
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Dude, what time do people tend to get to the office?
<sabdfl> by 9 usually
<Kinnison> okay. Scott woke me with an SMS at 06:20
<Kinnison> (which was nice)
<Kinnison> and my first shower failed to have hot water due to me being so damned sleepy as a result
* Kinnison mumbles something incredibly rude about cold showers before 7am
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> builds character dude
<Kinnison> SteveA: \U{TWO FINGERED SALUTE}
<SteveA> a friend of mine went to an english boarding school: they said the same about buggery in the dormitories. "builds character"
* Burgundavia notes that starving kids in boarding school also "builds character"
* Kinnison sighs. It's 07:34 and we're talking about cold showers, institutionalised buggery and starving kids.
<Kinnison> This could only be #launchpad
* Kinnison goes to breakfast
<Kinnison> <fx:sound src="fading footsteps" />
* ddaa looks at the clock
<ddaa> mh, gotta go fetch some eclipse glasses, there's a partial sun eclipse starting in half an hour here
<Kinnison> What is the correct way to ensure a librarian is running for a given doctest?
* Kinnison heads to the office
<bob2> you're in london?
<Kinnison> bob2: aye
<jordi> I need help from a Launchpad admin.
<Kinnison> what do you need?
<jordi> 23:44 < jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/xqf/+series/main/+pots/quicktour/+admin <--- can't access this, can you do an operation here?
<jordi> 23:45 < jordi> this quicktour thing needs to be reassigned to the ubuntu-docs product. Can you do this?
* Kinnison looks
<Kinnison> jordi: ubuntu-doc/main ?
<stub> Kinnison: Make sure LibrarianTestSetup().setUp() and LibrariaTestSetup().tearDown() is invoked. If you mean the tests in launchpad/doc, most of them that need the Librarian do this explicitly
<Kinnison> stub: thanks dude
* Kinnison pokes jordi with a "hello?" stick
<jordi> damn, sorry Kinnison 
<jordi> Kinnison: I think so, yes.
<ajmitch> hey jordi 
<Kinnison> Is that right? xqf's template reassigned to ubuntu-doc ?
<jordi> lety me conform something
<jordi> confirm even
<jordi> Kinnison: it's ubuntu-docs in the breezy distro
<Burgundavia> jordi, wondering why the quicktour is not listed here? https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-doc/+translations <-- do I need to wait for something to happen server-side?
<jordi> Burgundavia: we're doing it right now
<Burgundavia> jordi, cheers, thanks very much
<Kinnison> jordi: done
<jordi> Burgundavia: I don't understand too well why we have ubuntu-docs and a ubuntu-doc product though
<jordi> Kinnison: thanks mate
<SteveA> jamesh: hi, around?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Developers' meeting, Thursday 6 Oct, 12:00 UTC
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah?
<SteveA> hi.  so, there's a bug in DPoT that mpt reported recently.  i was wondering what's in your queue of stuff to do, and if there's space for you to look at it?
<jamesh> SteveA: I'm looking at Bjorn's PreDefinedBugReports branch right now, but I can take a quick look now
<jamesh> what is the bug #?
<SteveA> just a sec, i'll get it
<SteveA> also, can you add your travel details to https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuBelowZero ?
<jamesh> sure
<SteveA>  https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1421  but, it looks different...
<SteveA> seems mpt various work and produced a test case
<SteveA> but then retracted it
<SteveA> "Failing test in mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--dpot--0509"
<SteveA> that was in the bug status whiteboard, but now it is changed to something else
<jamesh> SteveA: also, I saw https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2606, and I don't think it is a bug -- flush_database_updates() and transaction.commit() have quite different semantics
<SteveA> on database commits: i'd have thought that commit() ought to do the equivalent of flushing updates
<SteveA> so flushing updates flushes updates, and committing flushes updates and commits
<jamesh> flush_database_updates() causes all live SQLObjects to write their changes to the database
<jamesh> transaction commit does the same and empties the SQLObject caches (you aren't meant to make use of any SQLObjects created before the commit after the commit)
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> so, i see two options here
<jamesh> the bugs.txt test does make use of the SQLObjects after flush_database_updates(), so SQLObject would get confused if you changed to transaction.commit()
<SteveA>  one is to do as the zodb does, which is that after a commit(), objects that are still around are considered to be part of the next transaction, implicitly
* Kinnison likes that way
<SteveA>  the other is to make sure that after a commit(), the sqlobjects give a clear and early error if they are used
<SteveA>  in which case, commit() is reserved for the end of transactions, and flush_updates() is for any time you want to sync with the database
<jamesh> then maybe the commit() operation should be changed to expire the live SQLObjects rather than just removing them from the cache
<SteveA> that is the safest option right now
<Kinnison> Not being able to iterate a results set committing as you go would be annoying as hell
<SteveA> as making them get transfered to the next transactions sounds tricky
<SteveA> it certainly has caused problems in zodb before
<SteveA> (as in, there were subtle bugs that needed fixing)
<SteveA> Kinnison: you'd need to take the list of ids out of there
<SteveA> Kinnison: iterating a result set while mutataing sounds like it would have underfined semantics
<jamesh> Kinnison: the result set isn't guaranteed to be valid after the commit
<SteveA> like, in python, it has specific errors if you try to mutate the underlying object of an iterator while you are iterating
<SteveA> so, you *should* already be taking a list of the ids you're interested in, and using that
<jamesh> some other transaction could be executed that removes half the rows between your transactions
<Kinnison> That's fine
<SteveA> what's fine?
<Kinnison> each loop can be protected
<Kinnison> but it feels natural to do:
<Kinnison> for thing in resultset:
<Kinnison>    stuff_involving_thing
<Kinnison>    commit()
<SteveA> you'd need to say
<SteveA> for thing in list(resultset):
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> i coudl understand that
<Kinnison> That'd be acceptable
<Kinnison> but having to do bizarre ID extraction would be annoying
<Kinnison> Also, I have to (for example) commit transactions to the DB in order to get librarian files committed so that I can pass them to the slave
<Kinnison> to not be able to carry on doing stuff after such a commit with the objects I already have would be an utter utter pain
<SteveA> so, i can understand how keeping an object around between transactions makes sense
<SteveA> and how you can expect its state to be taken from the new state in the database, transparently, after transaction commit
<SteveA> the keeping a result set iteration going across transactions is crack
<SteveA> now, we need to ask whether we want to support this "keeping an object around across transactions thing"
<SteveA> as a party to the "george bailey object" issues with the zodb a while ago
<SteveA> i think we should not support this right now
<SteveA> seeing as sqlobject doesn't properly support it
<SteveA> and i'd rather have an early failure, and predictable processing, rather than stuff that doesn't work as expected
<Kinnison> I *think* the buildd queue builder relies on it working (and does work)
<SteveA> and leave the "keep objects between transactions" thing as a feature request
<SteveA> Kinnison: it may well work right now.  who is to say if an update to sqlobject will break it for the case you're using it?
<Kinnison> Right
<SteveA> it is a very fragile thing you're depending on
<SteveA> how much effort is it to make the buildd queue builder do something more explicit?
<Kinnison> okay, when cprov gets in I'll ask him about that
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> jamesh: what do you think about all this?
* Kinnison isn't touching that in his rework of the protocol
<SteveA> at some point in the future, i want to investigate using the zodb as the object layer for launchpad, keeping the same RDB at the back end
<SteveA> because with features like this, it makes sqlobject go towards where the zodb is already
<SteveA> but, that's for the way future
<SteveA> plenty of things to do before that, and perhaps even keeping objects sanely across transactions, especially if sqlobject upstream does it well
<jamesh> SteveA: at the moment, it looks like slightly different things happen in the zopeless case and main launchpad case.  The zopeless case looks like it leaves all objects live if the transaction is not aborted.
<SteveA> jamesh: what do you recommend doing?
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> SteveA: given the current implementation, it probably makes sense to explicitly expire() all objects on transaction commit
<jamesh> SteveA: that will probably cause problems with various zopeless scripts, but I wouldn't be surprised if it fixed the memory issue with carlos's whitespace script
<SteveA> i'm all in favour of the minimal difference between the behaviour when running with zope and with zopeless
<jamesh> it's probably worth expiring the cached objects in the zope case too
<SteveA> jamesh: okay.  i think this is a good thing to do.  we must be careful about scripts that aren't sufficiently tested.
<carlos> jamesh, well, we rewrote the script to reduce the memory needs
<SteveA> yes, i think so too
<SteveA> jamesh: will you take on the task of doing this?
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> Kinnison: will you talk with cprov about any scripts for the buildds etc. that this may cause problems for?
<SteveA> here's an idea: an iterator helper that will remember the ids from a resultset but still issue up-to-date objects
<Kinnison> That could be handy
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'll talk with cprov later
<SteveA> thus moving the issue up to the application level
<SteveA> it should also be possible to get the id of an expired object
<SteveA> jamesh: do you know if that is possible?
<SteveA> jamesh: i don't see your name there yet: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuBelowZero
<jamesh> SteveA: if we aren't clearing the cache, such an iterator would just need to call sync() on objects that are expired when it gets to them
<SteveA> what has clearing the cache got to do with it?
<jamesh> SteveA: if we just expire() all items in the cache, the objects can be used again after calling sync() on them
<SteveA> i would expect these semantics to work regardless if whether we have a cache or not
<SteveA> if i have a reference to an expired object
<SteveA> then i can call sync() on it
<jamesh> they get moved to a weak dict, so that they can get garbage collected
<jamesh> yeah.
<jamesh> so a wrapper for a result set would convert the result set to a list, and iterate through it
<SteveA> this part of sqlobject, with a cache with ref and weakref buckets, is unnecessarily complex
<jamesh> before returning an object, check if it is expired, and if so call sync() on it to get new values
<SteveA> what does sync() do if the object in question has been deleted?
<SteveA> (not so much a problem in launchpad, i guess)
<jamesh> raises SQLObjectNotFound
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> we need to watch out for security issues
<SteveA> the main one being that we don't rely on stopping people getting to an object
<SteveA> but, i think we're okay on that count anyway
<SteveA> although i haven't examined the embargo stuff with that in mind
<SteveA> i know there is specific embarg-related code to stop you getting at an object
<SteveA> i don't know if there is also standard security authorization policy code for embargoed objects
<SteveA> Kinnison: care to comment?
<Kinnison> erm, urgh
* Kinnison hasn't been following the conversation
* Kinnison is neck-deep in tests
<SteveA> okay
<Kinnison> what is the question?
<SteveA> my question is pretty simple
<SteveA> i have seen the code in the database classes that ensures that you can't retrieve an embargoed object
<Kinnison> Aye, unless you really mean it
<SteveA> i'm asking whether there is also standard authorization policy code (security.py) that will stop you seeing the attributes of that object
<SteveA> if you do manage to get it
<jamesh> stuff in database/publishing.py?
<Kinnison> SteveA: Not yet
<SteveA> Kinnison: okay, that needs fixing
<SteveA> the check in the database class is the braces
<SteveA> but we need the standard issue belt too
<Kinnison> SteveA: Right. I don't know how to do that
<Kinnison> SteveA: file a bug for it to be done
<SteveA> for now, can you file a bug on it?
<Kinnison> SteveA: It's not critical until we open dapper's security stuff in six months from now
<SteveA> or tell me the details to go in such a bug
<Kinnison> For now, just file a bug saying "need to implement embargo protection for security proxied objects" or something
<Kinnison> and say what you mean by "standard authorization policy code (security.py)" too
<SteveA> what kind of objects need this protection?
<SteveA> SPs and BPs?
<Kinnison> SteveA: Just Secure{Source,Binary}PackagePublishingHistory
<Kinnison> Other than those, there's no way to know about embargo
<Kinnison> SPPH.SPP,BPPH,BPP don't admit to embargoed packages at all
<Kinnison> at the DB level
<Kinnison> (I.E. in the VIEW definition)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> this is all good
<SteveA> i'm not going to mark the bug "private"
<SteveA> because i am certain it isn't exploitable in any way without changing source code in a deliberate and convoluted way
<SteveA> and anyone who can change source code can do other easier things
* SteveA subscribes cprov to the bug
<Kinnison> thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: please add your flight details to the UBZ wiki page right away
<jamesh> SteveA: added.
<SteveA> thanks
<jamesh> SteveA: looking at the custom selectBy() routines in database/publishing.py, you wouldn't be able to create a result set containing embargoed objects (at the time of the query) unless you use selectByWithEmbargoedEntries()
<SteveA> right, but if i get an source package publishing history, commit, and in some other transaction it is embargoed, and i sync it (or cause it to be synced)
<SteveA> then i have an embargoed SPPH object
<SteveA> now, that isn't really going to happen in any meaningfully bad way
<SteveA> but, i like the security system to not have such cracks in it
<jamesh> yeah. I agree that the objects themselves should have their own security
<jamesh> at the same time, if a package gets the embargo removed part way through iteration, it will be missed from the result set
<SteveA> yeah
<jamesh> so anything that relies on being able to iterate through all non-embargoed objects would have trouble if it commits part way through
<SteveA> people need to be careful iterating over collections of objects across commits
<lifeless> be nice if it failed loudly
<SteveA> lifeless: yep.  that is the plan.
<SteveA> 1. make implicitly holding an object across a commit fail loudly.
<SteveA> 2. (maybe) provide a way to explicitly say "i want to use the ids from this resultset across commits, and see them as fresh objects"
<salgado> is there anything wrong with staging? I can't seem to login there
* Kinnison once again thanks lifeless for fl-cow
<Kinnison> fricking workrave, mumble mumble
<SteveA> salgado: i can't get the front page of staging
<SteveA> stub: ?
<carlos> stub, same problem here
<SteveA> salgado: can we talk about shipit?
<salgado> SteveA: not right now. I'm going to do a presentation at the univ in 30m. can we talk when I come back? (aprox 4h)
<SteveA> salgado: okay
<salgado> SteveA: also, if you have some time, it would be great if you can review my shipit-exports branch. (seeing that kiko won't be back until mid-afternoon and I'm not sure if he'll be able to review it today)
<salgado> stub did run the export script on staging and everything went fine. I'm waiting to see if the generated exports are okay
<stub> asuka is pretty locked
<stub> I have a shell that is responding slowly, but havn't been able to shutdown launchpad or run top or ps to see what the problem is
<SteveA> salgado: can you add it to my place on PendingReviews ?
<stub> Znarl: ping
<salgado> SteveA: done
<salgado> see you later guys
<Znarl> stub : Hello!
<stub> Znarl: Are you able to remotely reboot asuka (probably require a power cycle)? 
<Znarl> Yes, wish me to do it now?
<SteveA> i wonder if logging in as root would do?  doesn't root shell run at top priority?
<stub> Znarl: I have a shell that responds slowly, but can't even run ps to see what the culprit is. So reboot it please unless you have any suggestions for diagnostics before rebooting it.
<SteveA> stub: is that because the shell responds too slowly?
<SteveA> or does ps give an error when you run it?
<Znarl> I think rebooting may be the fastest way, I can't login.
<stub> ps just hangs. I suspect it is thrashing really badly.
<stub> It takes several seconds for my shell to process Ctrl-C or Ctrl-Z
<stub> Znarl: restart it please
<stub> Maybe the logs or cricket graphs will tell me something useful
<Znarl> stub : Done!  If it doesn't come back in 5 minutes I'll rush over to the DC and kick it.
<Znarl> OK, it's back.
<stub> Znarl: rushing isn't required - it is the staging server so we can have downtime. Salgado will want to see it running in about 4 hours though.
<stub> ok
<SteveA> stub: thought we were running important rosetta stuff on it
<stub> Nope - we were testing some data migration stuff on there a week or three ago, but that is finished. Now we are testing shipit functionality ;)
<stub> Bah - no hints on what happened :-(
<Znarl> stub : I have a spare machine I can bring up quickly if it's a hardware fault.
<Znarl> ...and if it happens again.
<stub> If it was hardware it would still be screwed. Seems fine now so I think something just ran away.
<Kinnison> Noone minds if I upgrade dogfood?
<carlos> SteveA, I just got a problem with Rosetta that I'm not 100% sure how to solve. Do you have sometime to talk about it?
<SteveA> carlos: yes, in 5 mins
<carlos> SteveA, ok, thanks
<SteveA> carlos: ok
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<carlos> so
<carlos> we have a module (control-center)
<carlos> that had a message
<carlos> with a plural form. Say msgid "Foo" msgid_Plural "Bar"
<carlos> now, they changed the plural form so the message is: msgid "Foo" msgid_Plural "New Bar"
<carlos> but the .po files have the old one
<carlos> so we have a small problem as we cannot represent both at the same time with our current db model and I'm not sure how to solve that 
<SteveA> so, the pot file has the same msgid but a different msgid_Plural than before.  But, the .po files still have the msgid and old msgid_Plural
<carlos> right
<SteveA> why did the authors change the .pot file like this?
<carlos> SteveA, usually it's due a typo fix
<carlos> SteveA, in fact is the first time I see this problem since we started with Rosetta....
<SteveA> so, the root cause is the design of gettext, in that pot files don't have opaque ids but actual important strings
<carlos> sort of, yes
<carlos> my first idea was to ignore the plural form from the .po file
<carlos> and set that message as fuzzy
<carlos> that means that a translator has to review it
<carlos> it's more or less the same behaviour gettext does when the .pot and .po files are merged
<carlos> but that prevents us to get the original .po file back from the db
<SteveA> all we can know, automatically, is that the message id changed.  it could have changed trivially, or it could have changed totally.  we can assume that as it is just the plural form, that it changed trivially.
<carlos> it should not be a big deal as we don't need it for anything, but the original idea was that we should be able to get an exported .po file with exactly the same data we had when it was imported
<SteveA> but getting a po file exported with the same data in it isn't useful when the pot file has been updated like this, is it?
<SteveA> jamesh: feature requrest for pending-reviews: add a meta-refresh to the page that refreshes it automatically after the next run date + typical run time + a bit.  (or something like that)
<carlos> SteveA, yeah, as I said, we are not using that feature, but we could get it without merging that .po file with the new .pot file
<carlos> but atm we do the merge always
<SteveA> okay.  are there any other downsides to this than not being able to exactly export the .po file
<SteveA> ?
<carlos> nothing that I can think on
<SteveA> will you know if this kind of thing happens again?
<SteveA> how did you find out this time?
<carlos> SteveA, I found it looking at the error logs
<SteveA> was it an error that jumped out at you?
<carlos> because a bug in our code
<carlos> SteveA, It's one of the poimport errors we get every day
<carlos> I can fix it without changing any code updating hte .po files by hand
<carlos> and if it happens again, I will get the error again
<SteveA> right.  i think that as this situation occurs so infrequently, that this time around you should sort it out and move on
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> and make sure that it will be clear to see if it happens again
<SteveA> so, if it starts happening a lot, we can think about accommodating it better in the system
<SteveA> i think that software maintainers who are aware of the translation process are very conservative about changing message id strings.
<SteveA> i think that's why in zope and plone they tend to use symbolic message ids
<SteveA> and then have an english translation of that
<carlos> SteveA, hmm, I could update the code to raise a RuntimeError if that problem appears, what do you think?
<carlos> SteveA, the problem with zope and plone solution is that sometimes, you need to update a message and the translators will not know that because the message will not set as fuzzy/untranslated
<SteveA> carlos: use a specific error, and document the details of it in that error.
<carlos> ok
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning
<SteveA> hi matthew
<mpt> hi SteveA, did you see bug 1749?
<mpt> (actually that's probably a silly question given the amount of bugspam I generated from it)
<SteveA> yes, and no
<SteveA> yes, i saw it
<SteveA> then i got confused with the other menus bug you were spamming about
<SteveA> jamesh: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1749
<SteveA> there's the actual issue i meant to point out earlier
<mpt> SteveA: There's another text-to-html bug that I don't know how to solve
<mpt> or at least, I don't yet know what the result should be
<mpt> foo\n
<mpt> bar\n
<mpt> \n
<mpt> hum\n
<mpt> zog\n
<mpt> If foo didn't exist then bar could be a <p>, and vice versa; and if hum didn't exist then zog could be a <p>, and vice versa
<mpt> but since they all exist, making them all <div>s will eliminate the blank line between them
<SteveA> why not use two <p>s with <br>s in them ;-)
<mpt> yeah, I suspect it might be necessary to start using <br />s instead of <div>s
<SteveA> or <p><span> ... <span> ...</p>
<mpt> <span class="outrageous hack" style="display: block;">
<ddaa> that makes two classes
<mpt> I'm aware of that, ddaa :-)
<mpt> .hack {text-decoration: blink;}
<mpt> .outrageous {color: pink; background-color: yellow;}
<ddaa> I'm not sure I have all the context, but I think you are talking about text-to-html conversion, right?
<ddaa> Why not put the whole block in a div and individual paragraphs there in <p
<ddaa> for things like source code snippets, if pre is not acceptable, the only right thing is <br>...
<mpt> yeah
<ddaa> though, you can hack with an enclosing div, that sets vertical paragraph margins to 0, but I think that's less semantically correct than br.
<mpt> Due to bug 1749, the example I posted above is currently rendering as something like <div>foo</div> <p>bar hum</p> <div>zog</div>, which is even wronger
<SteveA> mpt: what's the simplest thing we can do?
<ddaa> gah, text-to-html is just confuddled...
<mpt> SteveA: start using <br /> everywhere
<mpt> SteveA: Shall I rewrite the tests?
<SteveA> yes
<ddaa> mpt++
<SteveA> work on a branch
<ddaa> something more wiki-like would be better, but more complicated
<mpt> yes, I'll use the same branch as the tests for bug 1749
<ddaa> </advice:unsolicited>
<niemeyer> Morning!
<ddaa> niemeyer: Afternoon!
<SteveA> ddaa: we're going to put moin formatting into launchpad for some things, but not for bug comments
<mpt> ddaa: we can't expect people copying-and-pasting info from READMEs, changelogs, etc to format them wiki-style
<ddaa> Right.
<SteveA> we could insist that any wiki-style comments start with = some title =
<mpt> I'd rather that bug comments *never* started with = some title = :-)
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> bradb: hi
<bradb> SteveA: hi
<SteveA>  _get_task_for_context
<SteveA> did you consider making getNullBugTask() a method on a bugtarget ?
<bradb> no
<zyga> hello
<zyga> I'm trying to translate disks-admin
<zyga> could someone give me a hint when will rosetta show all translatable packages so that translators can do their work?
<SteveA> bradb: do you think it would be an improvement?
<ddaa> gah
<ddaa> I think the python import has hit a filesystem limitation...
<bradb> SteveA: I don't think so. It would mean writing, testing and maintaining more code without sufficient ROI, IMHO.
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, hi zyga;)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: hi :)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: what's up? :)
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, do you know about the FAQ guide? when will it be last generated for distro inclusion?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, the translations... i mean.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: no, I've lost track of stuff here recently (real life work)
<zyga> what FAQ guide is that?
<WaterSevenUb> ubuntu-docs
<SteveA> bradb: from my casual looking, it would seem to mean keeping about the same amount of code as in the latter part of _get_task_for_context, but splitting it up better, without the 'if' statements.
<SteveA> bradb: we already have the concept of a bug target.  this is something that is done for each bug target, but done differently.  so, it makes sense to make this a service provided by a bugtarget.  and not an if-elif-elif-else block of code.
<zyga> uhhh
<zyga> rosetta keeps crashing :/
<zyga> darn
<SteveA> bradb: also, mark was quite adamant that he wants these "null whatever" things to go with the database code, not in components.
<SteveA> carlos: zyga says rosetta keeps crashing
* zyga is really desperate
<zyga> rosetta lacks following stuff that are badly needed:
<zyga> string search within a .po
<zyga> string search within all .pots
<zyga> working export/import
<zyga> :/
* SteveA goes to lunch
<SteveA> zyga: carlos is at lunch now.  talk with him when he gets back.
<zyga> SteveA: sure, thanks :-)
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, and I have a few more ideas! :-) A team administrator should be able to "lock" a translation when it's done.... We should be able to "subscribe" to a translation and check updates (bugzilla like)..... 
<zyga> bon apetit :)
<bradb> SteveA: I'll change it if you want me to. ;)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: that's secondary stuff - I totally agree but today rosetta is not usefull for translators at all IMHO
<zyga> and since breezy is out in a week this makes me feel bad :/
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, well... ubuntu-docs was translated through rosetta.... a few applications too.... 
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: when it works
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, but i generally agree... I also don't feel confortable with adding new applications like SMEG without demanding translation support from the beggining.
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, since they are pretty basic applications.
* zyga whines but at the same time sends kudos to the development teem :)
<WaterSevenUb> :)
<zyga> a page with all requested delayed operations and their status is a must too
<zyga> like exports/imports
<zyga> I'm often waiting for something to happen when and I get no notification of an error
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, the subscription thing is not secondary... it happens for example finishing a translation in a given application, a few weeks after, it's not finished anymore and there are strings changed and added.
<cprov> SteveA: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fixing builddUI bits, limit distrorelease/distroarchrelease +builds pages results until define some batching style. (patch-2561: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<verwilst> hellow!
<verwilst> is there a packager with a bit of time on his hands? :d 
<verwilst> if so, plz check out http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16367
<verwilst> phpmyadmin works just fine with php5, but the deb depends on 4 :(
<verwilst> it's a one-word fix, but i don't have access :d
<verwilst> would be cool to have this solved by the release ;)
<mpt> verwilst: What does that have to do with Launchpad?
<mpt> If you want things packaged, probably your best bet is #ubuntu-motu
<mpt> like Matt said in the bug report, even
<verwilst> oh, in the bug it said to go to that site
<verwilst> and on the site, there was a link to this channel :d
<mpt> yes it did
<mpt> I suggest following the instructions Matt gave you in the bug report
<verwilst> hehe i am ;)
<mpt> they're good instructions
<mpt> So have you reported the bug in Malone?
<verwilst> working on it
<verwilst> done
<verwilst> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/phpmyadmin/+bug/2799 ;)
<mpt> good
<carlos> zyga, I'm back
<carlos> zyga, could you be a bit more precise about the errors you get, please?
<zyga> carlos: okay
<zyga> carlos: system error on rosetta :)
<carlos> if you can give me an URL I will take a look at the logs
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gnome-system-tools/+pots/gnome-system-tools/pl/+translate
<zyga> carlos: separate issue - look at #u-devel
<zyga> carlos: if you'd like to read some negative thoughts check the backlog 
<carlos> zyga, I'm there, and the page works, what do you do to break it?
<jordi> carlos: hey
<zyga> carlos: I commited a change
<zyga> carlos: it does not work ;-)
<carlos> jordi, hi
<jordi> carlos: feel like touring me through xxx-review-breezy? :)
<zyga> carlos: I just commited again and the error is gone
<carlos> jordi, give me sometime to finish with zyga, please
<zyga> carlos: okay, tell me what to do when you're ready
<jordi> carlos: sure
<carlos> zyga, hmmm, I cannot see the logs when you had the error...
<zyga> carlos: well I could send you a screenshot but I doubt that's helpful...
<carlos> zyga, yeah, it's not too useful
* zyga starts to think that someone added: if login=="zkrynicki": break()
<carlos> SteveA, stub is not around, is there anyone  else with access to the production logs?
<carlos> zyga, ;-)
<carlos> zyga, don't worry, I didn't add it
* zyga checks out the source just to be sure ;-)
<mpt> SteveA: bug 2715 covering the <div></div>-to-<br /> change
<mpt> Should I update the wiki spec as well?
<carlos> jordi, ?
<ddaa> zyga: -ETOOMANYCONSONNANTS
<zyga> ddaa: ? :)
<ddaa> maybe if you type it in reverse :)
<ddaa> (polish notation, etc.)
<jordi> carlos: here
<sabdfl> ddaa: does baz not have a way to handle > 32,000 patches?
<lifeless> sabdfl: baz doesn't split out the directorys, so it places a high load on the file system
<lifeless> sabdfl: it depends on the fs what it can support
<lifeless> s/high/extremely high/
<sabdfl> shite, that's so broken
<lifeless> yes
<sabdfl> please tell me bzr does better
<lifeless> bzr currently does a similar thing, but the abstraction layer is in place to do a lot better, in fact its one of niemeyers goals for his bzr time
* SteveA returns from lunch
<SteveA> cprov: hi
<SteveA> carlos: you need to see production logs?
<carlos> SteveA, that would be a good way to know the problem that zyga had, yes
<SteveA> mpt: thanks for the bug report.  i'm going to ask jamesh to look at it.  the spec should reflect the way we want things to be, but maybe it can reference the system docs, rather than duplicate them.
<carlos> as we cannot reproduce it...
<cprov> SteveA:  hi, my branch in general queue for buildd is kind of blocking dsilvers, can you review it or suggest someone to do it ASAP ?
<SteveA> carlos: there is a task for the sysadmins to have the logs rsynced across to chinstrap
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> carlos: that hasn't been done yet as far as i know, but it will be easy for you to inspect the logs soon
<carlos> ok thanks
<SteveA> carlos: is there something specific you want me to get?
<SteveA> or do you just want the whole lot?
<SteveA> cprov: i can do a bit of review in a few minutes
<carlos> SteveA, any error related to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gnome-system-tools/+pots/gnome-system-tools/pl/+translate
<cprov> SteveA: fantastic, thank you 
<SteveA> celso.providelo@c.c/launchpad--buildd--0  <-- that one?
<carlos> I suppose that it should appear in last two hours
<SteveA> carlos: ~stevea/launchpadlogs on chinstrap
<carlos> SteveA, thanks
<SteveA> mpt: the italicised "from" on the "oops" page looks weird
<carlos> SteveA, the problem was a deadlock
<SteveA> carlos: so, the transaction got aborted
<SteveA> it should have worked when tried again
<carlos> zyga, The system error you got was a lock in the database that's what it didn't happen when you retried it
<carlos> SteveA, it worked
<carlos> that's why I asked for the logs because we were not able to reproduce it
* lamont-away kicks baz
<SteveA> okay.  if these happen a lot, then stu and i can add some code that will retry the web request when a deadlock occurs.
<lamont-away> oh.
* lamont-away unkicks baz, redirects his anger at web proxies.
<lamont-away> ddaa: It could be that there are some things that want to be not-cached when fetched over http... :-)
<ddaa> lamont-away: definitely, the .listing files for example
<jamesh> mpt: I added some possible alternative rules for formatting text to https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1749.  Do they look sane?
<lamont-away> would that account for it thinking that patch-29 is current when -31 really is?
<ddaa> lamont-away: exactly
<jamesh> mpt: the main difference being that you'll end up with <div>'s inside <p>'s
<ddaa> check $VERSION/.listing
<jamesh> (if they are needed to get the desired formatting)
<lamont-away> ddaa: I'll beat on the web-proxy folks then.  danke
<mpt> jamesh: They match the tests I've committed, except that the tests expect ...<br /> instead of <div>...</div>, because <div> inside <p> is invalid HTML.
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  The algorithm should handle <br> as well as <div>...</div>
<mpt> jamesh: Read the tests, I think the results they expect will have a simpler implementation than the current one.
<mpt> No <div>s any more, just <p>s with <br />s in.
<jordi> mpt: care to review some new items in the rosetta faq?
<jordi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ?action=diff&rev2=16&rev1=15
<ddaa> lifeless: what is the future of JobStrategy.ArchStrategyL
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> JobStrategy.ArchStrategy?
<SteveA> cprov: i reviewed the branch
<lifeless> ddaa: uhm, new spec, the taxi-for-supermirror stuff
<cprov> SteveA: thanks 
<lifeless> ddaa: if archstrategy helps implement that, keep it, otherwise nuke
<ddaa> lifeless: IOW, can I just remove all that code and tests?
<ddaa> mh.
<ddaa> It's very likely not going to be any help for bzr.
* ddaa checks the spec
<ddaa> jblack: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SupermirrorTelemetry
<ddaa> jblack: I need an answer to "Does Taxi need to mirror?"
<mpt> jordi: looks fine
<zyga> carlos: is that a bug in the software or something normal?
<jordi> mpt: thanks
<ddaa> lifeless: this spec was made before the decision to go bzr was made
<ddaa> i.e. it assumes continued mirrorring or arch archives in the supermirror
<lifeless> ddaa: well, yes and no.
<lifeless> ddaa: it will need updating, but the spec was written with bzr awareness
<ddaa> bah, this code is useless
<ddaa> it's all about registered names, and nothing about taxi
* ddaa nukes it
<bob2> hah, taxi
<ddaa> bob2: you'd be happy to learn that over the course of months I have rewritten most of it
<ddaa> and the last remnants (the arch_broker stuff) is going away in the near future
<ddaa> currently working on a patch that removes all registered name assumptions, that required a rewrite of half impord...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Adds a launchpad-cal link to the Feedback page, and adds a pagetest for that page. (patch-2562: mpt@canonical.com)
<salgado> do I need to write a validator function, to use as the constraint of a given field even if all it's going to do is to check if the value doesn't contain only spaces?
<bob2> ddaa: yay
<salgado> in other words, can I tell zope3 to strip() the value for me?
<SteveA> salgado: do you want to check it doesn't contain only spaces, or do you want to strip() it ?
<salgado> SteveA, it's a requred field, so if zope3 did the stripping it would complain that it can't be empty
<salgado> so, in this specific case I can do either way. is there a preferred one?
<SteveA> in one case, " foo " will be converted to "foo"
<salgado> in fact I think the stripping would be better as we don't really want extra spaces in a person's displayname
<SteveA> right
<salgado> so, is there a pre-processing function that I can set on the interface?
<salgado> or any other way to tell zope that I want the value to be stripped?
<SteveA> so, you already have a PersonNameField
<SteveA> you need to write a fromUnicode(self, str): method of that
<SteveA> that says     return TextLine.fromUnicode(self, str)
<SteveA> that should still work
<SteveA> then write a test
<salgado> I need this for the displayname, not the name
<SteveA> okay, so write a StrippingTextLine class
<SteveA> that derives from TextLine
<SteveA> before you start...
<SteveA> write a test that imports it
<SteveA>  >>> from canonical.launchpad.interfaces.person import StrippingTextLine
<SteveA> run the test, so it fails
<salgado> sure, I'll write the test first. should I place it in person.txt?
<SteveA> then write that class
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> in the class, you'll override fromUnicode so that
<SteveA>  >>> my_field.fromUnicode(' foo ')
<SteveA> oops
<SteveA>  >>> my_field.fromUnicode(u' foo ')
<SteveA>  u'foo'
<SteveA> but, if you create the field with a constraint or other stuff, check that is still activated
<SteveA> that will show that you're getting the value from TextLine.fromUnicode(str)
<SteveA> and then you're stripping the value
<SteveA> before returning it
* Kinnison mumbles something about annoyingly long-to-build packages
<SteveA> salgado: is it just the AF issue we also need to talk about?
<salgado> SteveA, yes
<carlos> zyga, it's a problem with two updates of the same row at the same time from two points different
<carlos> zyga, one locks that row and while updating and hte other fails because is not able to access the database
<carlos> it happens from time to time.
<salgado> SteveA, how can I test that trying to set a value of u'   ' on a field using StrippingTextLine will raise a RequiredMissing?
<SteveA>   StrippingTextLine().fromUnicode(u'    ')  perhaps
<zyga> carlos: software bug I guess
<zyga> carlos: good to know 
<carlos> zyga, kind of, I suppose
<zyga> carlos: how many devs are working on rosetta?
<carlos> zyga, two, daf and I, but daf is sick atm
<salgado> SteveA, that won't work because the validate() method does a "if value == self.missing_value:" and missing_value is not set
<salgado> sorry. the value is not set to self.missing_value
<carlos> full time, then there are other launchpad developers that help from with some bugs
<zyga> carlos: /me thinks you are seriously undermanned right now 
<zyga> carlos: how big is rosetta, loc?
<carlos> zyga, hard to tell you, rosetta is integrated into Launchpad so it has not its own tree
<SteveA> salgado: and, what is self.missing_value?
<SteveA> None i expect
<SteveA> so, you need code that says
<salgado> __missing_value_marker = object()
<SteveA> no
<SteveA>   def fromUnicode(self, str):
<salgado> I can pass in a missing_value argument to the TextLine constructor
<SteveA> you still want None to be the missing_value I expect
<SteveA> i mean, you don't want to change the missing_value to do this
<salgado> None or an empty string?
<SteveA> let's just hack it
<SteveA>   def fromUnicode(self, str):
<SteveA>       str = str.strip()
<SteveA>       if not str:
<SteveA>           raise RequiredMissing
<SteveA>       return TextLine.fromUnicode(self, str)
<SteveA> how about that?
<salgado> you really prefer that I do this instead of just passing in missing_value=u'' in the __init__()?
<salgado> I mean, I only need to do that in the test
<SteveA> i guess you can change missing_value
<SteveA> the thing is, as the field is required, it doesn't matter
<SteveA> but, if you do that, then you cannot use the field when you want a missing value to be None
* bradb puts a bugfix in pqm's queue, goes for lunch and to run a couple errands. bbl.
<SteveA> i might be better to say missing_value=u'' when you construct the field
<SteveA> but even so, don't set it in the __init__
* salgado is confused
<SteveA> set a class attribute
<SteveA>   missing_value = u''
<SteveA> at the class level
<salgado> what I was suggesting is this: 
<salgado> >>> field = StrippingTextLine(__name__='displayname', title=u'Displayname',
<salgado> ...                           description=u'', readonly=False, required=True,
<salgado> ...                           missing_value=u'')
<salgado> TextLine.__init__() already accepts this missing_value
<salgado> and I can't see why I should override the missing_value attribute in my class
<SteveA> okay
<salgado> is there any problem in doing this? or maybe I need to do that for some other reason?
<SteveA> this is fine.  go ahead.
<salgado> SteveA, and the country problem, how can I fix it?
<SteveA> salgado: i have an idea, but i need to do some looking at the code
<SteveA> can you tell me where to look for that list?
<salgado> launchpad.vocabularies.CountryNameVocabulary
<SteveA> i don't want the vocabulary
<SteveA> that isn't going to change
<SteveA> tell me where it is used
<salgado> oh, sorry. it's used in the /shipit/myrequest page
<SteveA> is that set up just in zcml?
<SteveA> or is there a view class?
<salgado> ShipItRequestView
<salgado> browser.shipit.ShipItRequestView
<SteveA> okay, i'll have a look as soon as my next test passes with what i'm working on
<SteveA> i think i know how to do this simply
<salgado> great. 
<salgado> would you like to review this fix for the displayname for me? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file12AUr7.html
<SteveA> salgado: explain in a short sentence in the doctest about how StrippingTextLine is used as the displayname field, and that it strips the unicode string before applying any validation or constraints.
<jblack> ddaa: Sorry for the delay. Reading.
<ddaa> jblack: nevermind
<ddaa> I just nuked the code.
<SteveA> salgado: other than that, it is fine
<salgado> SteveA, In the case of your displayname, the only constraint is that it can't contain
<salgado> only spaces. To ensure that, we use a StrippingTextLine in the displayname,
<salgado> which is a class that always strips the unicode string before applying any
<salgado> validation or constraints.
<SteveA> yep
<jblack> ddaa: You went from "does taxi need to mirror" to "I nuked the code" ?
<ddaa> yes
<jblack> I'm definitely interested in that thought process
<ddaa> The question was to help figure out whether I should try to fix the ArchStrategy bit in importd, which is unused in production AFAIK, and which according to lifeless is related to that spec.
<ddaa> However, it turned out that this bit of code was entirely interesting, since it was almost exclusively about handling registered names issues within the importd framework.
<ddaa> * entirely uninteresting
<jblack> Which goes away with bzr entirely. Of course.
<salgado> SteveA, is it a problem if I go out for lunch now? (30min, at most)
<SteveA> no problem
<SteveA> maybe i will have solved the issue by the time you're back
<SteveA> wow... baz status takes an aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage
<ddaa> fl-cow, baz diff --link -s
* Kinnison hugs fl-cow
<Kinnison> it's so easy
<Kinnison> and makes baz usable
<Kinnison> well, that's a big claim
<Kinnison> makes it less unusable
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/2608 (patch-2563: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<bexxx> Hi! I tried to contribute a german translation via launchpad.net and after pressing the "save" command, I got a bug shown. Where can I look up, if the problem is already known (is there a bugzilla?)
<jbailey> Someone just sent an email to support@ubuntu.com who's managed to lose his password and can't seem to reset, nor request for the forgotten password, etc.
<jbailey> Where best to forward this?
<jbailey> (Is there an LP support team for handling issues with using LP?)
<salgado> jbailey, I guess it's best to forward it to launchpad@lists.canonical.com
<bexxx> Urlichs?
<jbailey> salgado: 'kay.
<salgado> bexxx, all bugs in launchpad are tracked using Malone. the ones specific to rosetta can be seen at https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bugs
<jbailey> In the event that this were a paying customer, should I just come here and beg for help supporting them? =)
<jbailey> (In this case it's not)
<SteveA> jbailey: for the best response, mail the launchpad list.
<jbailey> 'k, thanks. =)
<SteveA> all the launchpad developers read it
<bexxx> salgado: thanks, will have a look now :)
<SteveA> salgado: why is IShipItCountry in interfaces/person.py ?
<salgado> SteveA, because it was used only in browser/person.py, and when I moved its only callsite to browser/shipit.py I forgot to move the IShipItCountry to interfaces/shipit.py
<SteveA> kay
<SteveA> salgado: i have some code for you
<SteveA> it isn't pretty, but it is the start of something we can do to solve this "default value message" thing for all of launchpad
<Kinnison> ciao all
<SteveA> salgado: you'll need to polish it up a bit
<salgado> SteveA, no problem. where is it?
<SteveA> i'm producing a diff
<SteveA> i will mail it to you
<SteveA> the existing zope widgets have the facilities we need, but only if you set a particular attribute on the widget and the widget is not "required".
<SteveA> it's kinda crazy
<SteveA> instead of playing around with that, we'll just use a new drop down widget that inserts an entry at the top
<SteveA> and then register this new widget to work for a new kind of Choice field
<SteveA> so, developers will be able to use this new kind of Choice field wherever there should be a choice field that has nothing selected to start with 
<SteveA> salgado: mailed to you
<SteveA> i put some of the code in not the best places
<SteveA> do this as a special thing for shipit now
<SteveA> to get this issue solved
<SteveA> and i'll make it a more general thing a bit later
<salgado> sure. I'll do this
<sleipnir> I was trying to order the ubuntu linux cds. I type my neighborhood name but it didn't accept non ascii letter?
<salgado> sleipnir, yes, it won't accept that because the shipping company can't handle them
<salgado> sleipnir, is it possible to write it without the non-ascii characters?
<Nafallo> I wrote  as O :-)
<salgado> sleipnir, I mean, replace the non-ascii ones with ascii ones, as Nafallo suggested
<Nafallo> salgado: should be surname really be Bjlevik there in this case? :-)
<salgado> Nafallo, for the names we do that ourselves, as we're using the name you entered in Launchpad, and they can have non-ascii chars
<Nafallo> ehm, oki. might see a bit odd when you tell the user not to use them but you can't change that for your name :-P.
<SteveA> would actually could do that for addresses too, but the thing is that our conversion isn't perfect for all situations
<SteveA> so, the CDs won't go to the wrong place if the name is not really understandable or ambiguous
<SteveA> but they might if the address is
<SteveA> so is it better to let people work out how best to represent their address using just ascii
<SteveA> beacuse they can certainly do a better job for their own language and locale than the automatic thing can do
<Nafallo> so rather convert the name before putting it on the page so the user sees what you mean directly? :-)
<SteveA> sure, that's a good idea
<SteveA> if the name has any characters we can't deal with, we can convert it then, with a message explaining what has been done.
<SteveA> salgado: feature for the future, do you think?
<salgado> SteveA, I'm going to make the name a text entry, so people is required to enter it. when I do that I'll have to "clean" it anyway
<sleipnir> I can, I am in Latin America and that is the name
<sleipnir> the name is Cabaas, but I try Cabanas
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix to make sure a person's displayname can't be set to a blank string. r=SteveA (patch-2564: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
* bradb returns
<sivang> morning all
<salgado> carlos, around?
<carlos> salgado, hi
<salgado> hi carlos. I found something weird in po_export_queue.py. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3di4X3.html
<salgado> it has two calls to transaction_manager.commit() and both these calls have an identical comment before
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> I think I fixed that already sometime ago...
<carlos> at least it smells like the same thing....
<carlos> salgado, feel free to remove one
<salgado> carlos, sorry. nevermind
<salgado> it must be because my tags sent me to an old tree I have here
<carlos> salgado, aren't you using latest code?
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ok
<salgado> it's fixed already. sorry for that
<salgado> now that I already bothered you, I'll ask something else...
<salgado> does the rosetta-export-queue.py script sends anything to the librarian?
<carlos> salgado, yes
<salgado> carlos, do you have a test for it? and if so, do you have to do any librarian setup/teardown on this test?
<carlos> salgado, it uses a method included inside database/pofile.py
<carlos> that has a test
<carlos> not sure if daf added a test for the script using that method, but I suppose he did it
<carlos> salgado, why?
<carlos> are you having problems?
<salgado> kind of
<salgado> I have a script that sends files to librarian
<salgado> if I do a make run (only to get librarian running) and then run the script manually, it works fine
<salgado> but if I run the test I have for that script, it fails saying it can't connect to the librarian
<carlos> salgado, I have a test that uses librarian if that's what you are looking for
<salgado> I'm running a make check now to see if the problem is because I'm running a single test
<salgado> carlos, where is it?
<carlos> salgado, doc/poimport.txt
<salgado> carlos, ta!
<carlos> salgado, you are welcome
<bradb> wow
<SteveA> bradb: so, i'd like you to do that NullBugTask refactor i mentioned earlier, but not just now.
<bradb> I tried to find the bug that talked about not being able to reassign to another upstream. I couldn't find it in LP, so I search in Google, and it's a googlewhack
<bradb> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> i'm doing some rad refactoring of traversal stuff
<SteveA> want to see something cool?
<bradb> sure
<SteveA>     @stepthrough('+bug')
<SteveA>     def traverse_bug(self, name):
<SteveA>         """Traverses +bug portions of URLs"""
<SteveA>         if name.isdigit():
<SteveA>             task = _get_task_for_context(name, self.context)
<SteveA>             if task is not None:
<SteveA>                 return task
<SteveA>         raise NotFoundError
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that's in a mix in class
<SteveA> so for all the things you want to have a +bug in
<SteveA> you just mix that class into your Navigation
<bob2> that's pretty cool
<bradb> SteveA: interesting
<SteveA> it really tidies up the navigation stuff
<SteveA> and it'll allow me to fix up breadcrumbs properly
<sivang> I'm cliking my way to translate HAL using the lpi item, and get the explenation page, wasn't I supposed to be landed in rosetta already?
<bob2> is that use of a decorator a LP or a zope3 thing?
<sivang> also tells me to get an account, although I'm logged
<SteveA> bob2: something i just wrote for LP
<bradb> SteveA: does that mean database code is going to mix in browser code, or am I missing something?
<SteveA> you must be missing something
<SteveA> it's all browser code
<bradb> SteveA: well, you said "for all things you want to have a +bug in". I want to have a +bug in an IDistribution, don't I?
<SteveA> yeah, so you write a DistributionNavigation class
<salgado> SteveA, what happens if I access '+bug/'?
<SteveA>  class DistributionNavigation(Navigation, BugTargetNavigationMixin):
<SteveA> salgado: it will use the view registered for the name +bug
<SteveA> so, that view can be registered to redirect for example
<SteveA> or you can add some code to the navigation to do the redirection
<SteveA> maybe i'll make that easy
<mpt> bradb: That's the acid test of a site's search function: Does Google do a better job of searching the same site? :-)
<SteveA>   redirections = {'+bug': '+bugs'}
<SteveA> yeah, i think i'll do that, actually
<bradb> mpt: LP search is horrifically bad.
<salgado> SteveA, please do it. :)
<mpt> bradb: I know, I reported two bugs about it in the past few days
<bradb> It would have to be greatly improved to be "bad". But, after Montreal, we'll start moving in that direction, hopefully.
<bradb> When the search starts to kick ass, the users will start to feel like they're in the driver's seat. Right now they're just caught under the rear bumper.
<SteveA> actually, it will be redirection('+bug', '+bugs'), to deal elegantly with mixins
<mpt> that +bug/+bugs makes me cry
<bradb> same here
<SteveA> it will be easy to change either way around once these improvements land
<SteveA> and that will be the time to make the case for it
<salgado> SteveA, any chance for you to take a look at my shipit-exports branch today?
<SteveA> salgado: i need to go home very soon
<SteveA> you mean, for a review?
<salgado> SteveA, yes
<SteveA> i can do it first thing tomorrow, but not tonight
<salgado> that's okay. I'll coordinate with stub to run it again on staging tonight.
<mpt> SteveA: Got five minutes to listen to a silly proposal?
<SteveA> ok
<mpt> SteveA: We have rocketfuel, which is our upstream
<mpt> then we have launchpad.net, which is (almost) always a few days out of date
<mpt> Sometimes launchpad.net gets fixes cherrypicked from rocketfuel
<mpt> This may remind you of something that Malone caters for
<mpt> So perhaps there can be a launchpad.net product in Launchpad
<mpt> and if you want something cherrypicked, you open a request for that bug for launchpad.net as well as the one for launchpad/rosetta/malone/launchpad-cal
<mpt> as well as -> in addition to
* carlos -> dinner
<carlos> see you 
<mpt> The biggest drawback of that would be that not all cherrypicked bugfixes are for bugs that are in Malone
<mpt> (i.e. some are for bugs that never get reported)
<mpt> The second biggest drawback might be that it's slower to use Malone than to use the mailing list
<mpt> Thoughts?
<sivang> mpt: are you referring for bugs about Ubuntu or launchpad ?
<mpt> sivang: bugs about Launchpad
<SteveA> mpt: anything that gets us using launchpad.net more is a good thing
<SteveA> mpt: propose it on the mailing list - i want to see what stu thinks
<mpt> ok, thanks
<SteveA> one downside is that it might confuse bug reporters
<sivang> mpt: what would be more natural then to use malone for reporting bugs about launchpad?
<mpt> SteveA: Yes, this morning I was trying to think of a good non-confusing name for the launchpad.net product
<mpt> sivang: We already do, that's not the problem
<mpt> sivang: Malone lets you ask for the same bug to be fixed in multiple places
<sivang> mpt: sorry, I guess I didn't fully understand what you were referring to.
<mpt> sivang: Normally launchpad.net picks up fixes from the main launchpad code within a week, but sometimes we want fixes to be applied quicker than that.
<mpt> sivang: So we "cherrypick", which involves e-mailing stub and saying "please apply this fix"
<mpt> but Malone already caters for this (albeit aimed at Linux distributions rather than Web sites), so maybe we should be doing it with Malone
<sivang> mpt: you mean, selective imports of patches according the to a specific fix? if so, it sounds like an interesting experiment to manage that through launchpad
<sivang> (although I have no knowledge of what it involves)
<claude> mmmh...
<claude> system error :(
<SteveA> mpt: this aspect of launchpad is not used as much as we'd like, so this could well be a good thing.
<mpt> indeed
<claude> is there problems right now with rosetta ?
<claude> example: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/fr
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  allow upstream product reassignment. fixes #1073. also fixes a small href bug in the also reported in portlet. (patch-2565: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<mpt> rock!
* mpt sees that make check has taken 54 minutes so far
<salgado> SteveA, I need to merge that fix for the country widget ASAP. I just fixed the view code to complain when people don't select any country. can you review it?
<SteveA> salgado: ok
<salgado> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filejlyIod.html
<SteveA> salgado: did you test it well?  it really should go to staging first.
<SteveA> it could cause more problems than it fixes 
<salgado> yes, it's working fine, although there's no test for this specific case
* salgado adds one
<salgado> the problem is that nobody is going to use this on staging
<claude> could someone tell me if rosetta "system errors" right now are normal
<claude> is it a heavy load problem ?
<Kinnison> rehi
<SteveA> salgado: that's only a tiny part of the changes
* SteveA looks at the diff
<SteveA> salgado: if it works, then fine
<salgado> SteveA, that's the changes I did. I guess you know the changes you did, no?
<SteveA> the changes i did were just an example for you
<SteveA> just a proof of concept
<SteveA> with no tests or anything
<salgado> hmmm. does it miss anything other than tests and docstrings?
<segfault> what is the purpose of review-NAMES in Rosetta?
<SteveA> salgado: well, the items are in the wrong place, perhaps
<salgado> SteveA, what would be the right place? canonical/widgets/choice.py?
<SteveA> well, the interface should go in interfaces really
<bradb> mpt: http://69.70.209.33:8086/malone -- (warning: it's just a prototype, so it doesn't work) what do you think of this Malone homepage?
<SteveA> salgado: i need to go home now.  send me an email about stuff you want me to look at in the morning.
<salgado> SteveA, okay. thanks for the help
<sorush20> guys how do I make a ubuntu wiki. do I have to become a proper member.. 
<bradb> mpt: I can think of more ideal ways to do it (a la Google search box that finds what you're looking for whether it's a bug id, a thing to report a bug on, or a bug report), but not with anything resembling our current search capabilities, and not within a reasonable timeframe
<bradb> "Somewhere else..." would take you to the product search
<mpt> bradb: That's a definite improvement over the front page
<mpt> over the current page, I mean
<mpt> though I would keep the "Latest bugs" of the current page
<bradb> I was just going to add some links above "CVE Tracker" too
<bradb> "Bugs Assigned to You", "Bugs You've Reported" and "Bugs You're Interested In"
<mpt> the three-column layout really doesn't suit front pages
<bradb> mpt: are there pages that it does suit? :P
<bradb> we need a javascript bowling game easter egg
<mpt> bradb: that "Ubuntu" / "Somewhere Else..." ( Go to Bug Homepage ) is a waste of clickage
<bradb> two secs, just twiddling some things
<mpt> and, er, why does /malone/assigned still exist? ;-)
<ajmitch> people probably have it bookmarked :)
<bradb> mpt: mm, i just found a slight bug in our li cve CSS stuff. icon wasn't showing properly. fixed it here.
<bradb> mpt: that link exists now only to get your auth credentials and redirect you to the right place
<bradb> (that link, i.e. /malone/assigned)
<mpt> hey, wow, it works on production now!
<mpt> bradb: ok, so that's what we need for the product bugs menu
<mpt> a product-specific equivalent
<bradb> mpt: one sec, take a look at what i've done now
<bradb> i've tweaked it a bit
<mpt> now the first two menu links go to #
<bradb> mpt: dude, the whole *page* is broken :)
<bradb> it's only a prototype, nothing works
<bradb> if you think it looks reasonable, i'll make it work
<mpt> dude, if you want a prototype, let me know
<mpt> your job is making it work ;-)
<bradb> my job is also making users happy
<bradb> er, i mean, my job is making users happy and, oh yeah, coding
<bradb> mpt: should i implement this, or can you do better?
<bradb> (more specifically, can you design something better than we can implement pretty quickly?)
<mpt> well, if this is what you want to be doing now, I'll get you a prototype in the next day or two
<mpt> sure
<mpt> salgado: what's person-foaf.pt for?
<bradb> well, the front page is an iron curtain, so the sooner the better
<salgado> mpt, the rdf, I guess?
<mpt> oh yes, it's rdf
<mpt> I was staring at it and didn't notice
<mpt> sorry
<bradb> mpt: so, I can expect this from you by wed at the latest?
<mpt> bradb: sure
<bradb> i'll take you up on that
<mjans> Hi there
<bradb> mpt: in the meantime, what do you think are the most pressing usability issues that I can fix without, well, you know.
<mjans> I just used the translation part of launchpad, and I think I have a nice feature which is easy to implement and would help a lot people
<bradb> . o O (Edit Assignee/Status Details)
<mjans> When translating there are most of the time hints given from other people who already have translated it
<mjans> Is it possible that someone makes these suggestions clickable?
<mjans> that when you click on it it will be filled in in the text box
<mjans> is it better to create a bug report for this? and so, where?
<mpt> bradb: Is it within your power to implement MaloneBugSubscriptions?
<mpt> bradb: Either that, or pull the attachment form into the bug page
<mpt> or pull the duplicate form into the bug page
<mpt> bradb: Any one of those three would reduce the number of clicks and page loads required when dealing with a bug
<mpt> oh
<mpt> bradb_: How much did you miss? :-)
<bradb_> argh, network problems
<bradb_> everything
<mpt> (18:32:22) mpt: bradb: Is it within your power to implement MaloneBugSubscriptions?
<mpt> (18:34:07) mpt: bradb: Either that, or pull the attachment form into the bug page
<mpt> (18:34:13) mpt: or pull the duplicate form into the bug page
<mpt> (18:36:07) mpt: bradb: Any one of those three would reduce the number of clicks and page loads required when dealing with a bug
<mpt> Also, put BradBollenbachApproved in the status of SimplifyingMalone if you feel so inclined
<bradb_> oh, right, i could do that too
<bradb_> hm, MBS. I'd have to take a read through the spec.
<bradb_> pulling the attachment form in would be nice
<bradb> mpt: i.e. and putting it with the comment form?
<mpt> yes
<bradb> right, I can do that one tomorrow
<bradb> short and sweet
<mpt> excellent
<mpt> g'night all
#launchpad 2005-10-09
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Force people to select a country when placing a new request in shipit. Fix https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2805. r=SteveA (patch-2566: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<lifeless> moinification
<sivang> night all
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix small CSS bug with cve class, which was breaking the cve icon rendering (patch-2567: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<LetterRip> Hi, I added blenders cvs to launchpad - are there directions for adding our bugtracker as well?
<LetterRip> https://launchpad.net/products/blender/+series/2.3
<jamesh> LetterRip: you only need to do that if you want to be able to add watches on blender bugs to bugs in Launchpad
<LetterRip> ok - I was thinking it might be useful to make sure that bugs get to our developers
<jamesh> Malone doesn't automatically file bugs in other people's bug trackers
<jamesh> (such behaviour would likely get it banned from those bug trackers)
<LetterRip> well a useful alternative might be to have a link going to the primary bug tracker
<jamesh> LetterRip: you could add such a link in the product description (URLs get converted to links)
<LetterRip> okay thanks
<stub> 'set backupcopy=auto,breakhardlink' is the setting I want to use vim in hardlinked trees, no?
<poofyhair> any wikipeople here?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.35: [trivial]  Disable initZopeless warning on production (patch-4: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<Navatiu> i forgot which channel for ubuntu
<Navatiu> n/m
<stub> Are there any issues running a full launchpad checkout that is hardlinked (apart from the normal gotchas)? I recall something about one of 3rd party product makefiles breaking this.
* Burgundavia wonders who he should bitch out for the new malone interface
<robitaille> yep it is different from before...
<ajmitch> different & difficult, imho
<ajmitch> thankfully it's only a few pages that have changed
<spiv> stub: The zope makefile bites me.
<robitaille> what happened to the extended search option?
<spiv> stub: other than that, it's fine for me.
<ajmitch> robitaille: on the right
<ajmitch> robitaille: I was ready to complain about that as well
<ajmitch> oh, and the search options show right at the bottom
<ajmitch> where noone will know to look :)
<Burgundavia> the is a crappy place for the search option
<Burgundavia> it doesn't fit with those optinos
<Burgundavia> what was wrong with the old interface?
<robitaille> ajmitch,  do you also see a row of column description that are now useless (id, title, etc)
<ajmitch> robitaille: yes
<Burgundavia> the other thing that bugs me is how I know have to look for the divider between each bug
<ajmitch> and it's really hard to tell severity/priority 
<Burgundavia> yes
<ajmitch> time for a mass bugfiling on malone :)
<Burgundavia> oh, and "filed in 1 other place" is useless
<robitaille> hey, some of the little bug icons have different colors.   It must means something
<Burgundavia> tell me where, dammit
<stub> please do - those responsible are not online at the moment ;)
<ajmitch> robitaille: sure, what does it mean?
<robitaille> importance of the bug?
<ajmitch> stub: we have to bitch & vent *before* we file the bugs, for safety reasons :)
<ajmitch> robitaille: right, but that's very non-obvious what the colours *mean*
<stub> Sure. I was going to file a bug report for you if you didn't by pasting the log ;)
<robitaille> ajmitch,  that would be found in the non-existent bug key :)
<Burgundavia> is the information that the bug is linked to antoher bug tracker important enough to put on the bug listing page? ajmitch?
<ajmitch> robitaille: at least https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+assignedbugs still has the old layout
<ajmitch> it might be useful
<ajmitch> but it clutters up the display
<Burgundavia> the new interface makes it hard to see what the bug is against
<Burgundavia> age is also probably not useful in the main listing
<ajmitch> s/hard/next to impossible/
<ajmitch> not without looking at the url
<Burgundavia> and who is assigned it is more difficult
* Burgundavia declares the new interface a total reject, with no ideas worth salvaging
<ajmitch> because you can't just look down the column & see?
* ajmitch agrees
<robitaille> Burgundavia,  I would use the info to another bug tracker IF the link was clickable right there in that summary.
<ajmitch> having that big space there for the bug id is a bit pointless
<Burgundavia> robitaille, yes, but a it means you need a whole line for it
<Burgundavia> what about taking the old interface and making it two lines
<ajmitch> and when there's multiple bugs, what do you do?
<ajmitch> like a debian & a gnome bug?
<ajmitch> even splitting a line breaks readability
<robitaille> ajmitch,    oneline:   External Trackers:  Debian    Bugzilla      
<robitaille> (with both debian bugzilla linkined to the other bug reports
<robitaille> but with that said, I think the older interface was better and more compact.
<Burgundavia> and the loss of having the external bug tracker info is not that bad
<jamesh> stub: do you think updating Launchpad's pytz would count as a [trivial]  change?
<stub> jamesh: yes. But I wasn't going to bother since we will be updating the Z3 tree as soon as someone has time to finish the job.
<jamesh> stub: okay.  There were a few test breakages with newer pytz, but I fixed them last week
<stub> bah. the supermirror still isn't mirroring pytz fully :-/
<jamesh> (some doctests broke with the change in the repr() of the timezone objects)
<stub> If you have it ready, commit it
<ajmitch> Burgundavia: filed bugs against malone?
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, nope
<Burgundavia> ajmitch, not going to tonight. Going to sleep now, bloody 12 hour work days
<ajmitch> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pytz--devel--0: [trivial]  update to latest pytz (patch-1: stuart@stuartbishop.net, james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<mpool> ping?
<lifeless> ping ?
<mpool> it would be nice if the successful login screen took me to whereever I was trying to go when i was asked to login
<lifeless> yes
<mpool> also i seem to have hit a bug
<lifeless> I have to go now
<lifeless> ;0
<mpool> where when i went to report a new bzr bug, it invited me to log in
<mpool> bye!
<mpool> off you go
<mpool> i hope someone will see this in scrollback
<lifeless> jsbh HO!
<lifeless> yes, they will
<mpool> say hi to Mr Squire for me :)
<lifeless> indeed I shall
<bob2> hah
<mpool> anyhow, when i entered my username and password it said "you're already logged in"
<mpool> but when i went back to report a bug i got prompted to log in again
<mpool> logging out and then logging in fixed it
<mpool> so maybe i had a stale cookie or session or something?
<mpool> which is fine, but it seems to me that logging in should just erase whatever was previously there 
<mpool> ie logout+login should have the same effect as just logging in
<mpool> that is all.
<mpool> oh, one more thing
<mpool> on the "report a bug" page, there is a link to "please make sure it hasn't been reported already"
<mpool> which is a link back to the malone root page
<mpool> it seems like it would be more useful to link to, say
<mpool> the product's bug search page
<mpool> hm
<mpool> perhaps sorted by activity or severity or something
<mpool> or most-duplicity
<stub> Hmm.... so baz switch in a hard linked tree makes it into a non hard-linked tree?
<Kinnison> spiv: have you had a chance to go over that branch now I've added tests?
* ddaa waves at spiv for the re-review of the cscvs patch
<Kinnison> OI, spiv is my review monkey
* Kinnison spanks ddaa
<Kinnison> wait in line
* Kinnison grins
<ddaa> Kinnison: I am, I just happen to be in front of you in tha line :P
<Kinnison> david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/cscvs--memleak--0 ?
<Kinnison> s'behind daniel.silverstone@canonical.com--laptop/launchpad--buildd-task-sequencer--0--patch-6
<ddaa> david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/cscvs--subversion--1--patch-19 
<Kinnison> bah
<ddaa> 's in front of anything from you
<Kinnison> :-(
* Kinnison asked first
* ddaa has got a bigger one
* Kinnison wouldn't know
<Kinnison> and anyway, if mine's smaller, throughput will be better if spiv does mine first
<ddaa> I suggest we abandon this line of discussion, I should not have started it...
* Kinnison grins
<SteveA> hi
<Kinnison> hihi steve
<carlos> morning
<Kinnison> hey carlos
<stub> yo
<SteveA> ho ho
<stub> Boo hiss. I can't import canonical.launchpad.database.adapter into canonical.publication.
<SteveA> why not?
<SteveA> i think i did
<stub> SteveA: Is there a list of overrides for the import facist? I can't be arsed moving canonical.publication
<SteveA> or was that just canonical.database.adapter
<stub> It was just canonical.database.adapter
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> why is there a canonical.launchpad.database.adapter?
<SteveA> that is odd
<stub> Which is very launchpad specific, so I was moving it when I had other stuff to do with it
<SteveA> because inside database are the database content classes
<SteveA> not the database mechanics
<SteveA> the mechanics should be in webapp
<SteveA> yes, there is an "allowed" list of imports
<stub> ok. same problem then
<SteveA> but, i don't think it should be added to lightly
<SteveA> what's the problem?
<SteveA> canonical/publication should be moved into webapp btw
<SteveA> i'll be doing that soon... moved most of it already
<Kinnison> FFS
<Kinnison> I have a security proxied Distribution
<Kinnison> how come I can't sqlvalues() it?
<SteveA> good
<SteveA> you should be able to
<Kinnison> ValueError: Unknown SQL builtin type: <type 'zope.security._proxy._Proxy'> for <Distribution at 0x-495269b4>
<SteveA> hmm.. looks like some kind of regression
<SteveA> file a bug on me on it
<Kinnison> grah
<Kinnison> I needs to write this code
<SteveA> and as an interim measure, mark it with XXX and use its id
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison>         # XXX: stevea: 20051004: Once sqlvalues() can take a proxied
<Kinnison>         # value, change this back to distro from distro.id
<Kinnison> s'your XXX :-)
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> tell me the filename, and i'll file the bug
<Kinnison> database/build.py
<Kinnison> BuildSet.getBuildsForDistribution
* Kinnison goes to write a doctest
<Kinnison> SteveA: #2836 refers to build.py which won't have the stuff in it for a while
<Kinnison> SteveA: It won't be merged until after my build task sequencer is merged
<Kinnison> SteveA: just to warn you
<SteveA> Kinnison: add a branch ref if you like
* Kinnison will, just being workraved
* Kinnison hmms
* Kinnison will put it on a different branch to reduce interdependencies
<Kinnison> lamont: ping?
<lamont> ack
<Kinnison> lamont: auto-giveback
<Kinnison> lamont: fancy chatting about it? (query may help)
<lamont> that's in the sbuild et al in our tree?
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<SteveA> jamesh: someone on the rosetta list is asking about translating "Translate this application"
<jamesh> the string in the help menu?
<SteveA> ye
<SteveA> s
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA> it is a great idea to connect Ubuntu to Rosetta by the "Translate this Application"-function. But where can I find that very string? In a localized form it would be even more effective. It is not in the "normal" GNOME po-files, but is it in Rosetta? 
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA> is there some product we need to add to rosetta to make this translateable ?
* SteveA can't spell
<jamesh> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/launchpad-integration/+translations
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> i'll reply
<SteveA> carlos: there is no link to the rosetta FAQ from the rosetta front page nor from the rosetta/+about page
<sect2k> who do I contact about deleting a user account?
<SteveA> hi sect2k
<SteveA> i can help with that
<carlos> SteveA, should I add a link to the FAQ or directly to the main page at wiki.ubuntu.com/Rosetta ?
<SteveA> carlos: both, i think
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> but, also get an opinion from mpt later
<SteveA> sect2k: what's up?
<carlos> ok
<sect2k> stevea: I have duplicate accounts, and would like to get rid of one
<SteveA> sect2k: ah -- you can merge these accounts together
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/people/
<SteveA> there's a link on that page
<sect2k> stevea: thanks, i guess i missed that one :)
<SteveA> you have to prove that you own both accounts, by going to links sent to you in some emails
<sect2k> stevea: there lies the problem, I no longer have the email address used by one of the accounts
<SteveA> oh
<sect2k> that's why i created the second account
<SteveA> okay, tell me what the accounts are
<SteveA> does someone else have the email address, or does it just bounce?
<Kinnison> eww, changing a bug description posts a comment with the old description
* Kinnison decides that correcting typos is not worthwhile
<sect2k> stevea: the old email bounces i guess, i changed domains
<SteveA> sect2k: okay, i'll get this sorted out
<sect2k> stevea: thanks
<SteveA> sect2k: can you still log into both accounts?
<sect2k> stevea: no, if I try to log into the old account i get a msg that it hasn't been verified
<SteveA> can you try doing the "merge accounts" thing anyway?
<SteveA> log in with the account you want to keep
<SteveA> and try entering the other one into the "merge accounts" box
<sect2k> already did that
<SteveA> it may work, and if it does so, it will be more straightforward than sorting it out by other means
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> and it said you couldn't ?
<sect2k> it said that a mail was sent to the other account email, but that email no longer exits
<sect2k> exists
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> you could probably add another, valid, email address to your old account.  but that sounds like a lot of hassle.
<SteveA> i can mail the dba and ask that your accounts be merged, which will be easier i think
<sect2k> i don't think there is any other solution, since i can't log into the old account
<SteveA> ok
<salgado> SteveA: I can't access that link
<SteveA> salgado: which one?
<salgado> the +editgpgkeys
<SteveA> good morning salgado 
<salgado> good morning. :)
<SteveA> even logged in as yourself?
<salgado> I'm not a Launchpad admin
<SteveA> aha
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileiZIWic.html
<SteveA> salgado: see there
<salgado> SteveA: I don't think that's a big problem
<salgado> he doesn't have a preferred email, so he can't get to that page
<SteveA> maybe not a big problem.  any SystemError is a problem
<SteveA> if you understand what's going on, please file a bug on it, and explain in the bug that it isn't really important as it will only affect admins
<salgado> indeed
<SteveA> maybe the menus can be improved so as not to send admins there
<salgado> sure, I will do that
* salgado => breakfast
<salgado> brb
<SteveA> thanks salgado
* SteveA pings jamesh again
<salgado> SteveA: btw, any chance to do that review? :)
<salgado> just filed https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2840
<SteveA> hi tom
<tuhl> hi SteveA
<Kinnison> Hi tuhl
* Kinnison puts his buildd hat on
<tuhl> hi all
<SteveA> tuhl: Kinnison is Daniel Silverstone, who is working on the buildd system
<tuhl> aha ok
<SteveA> Daniel, this is Thomas Uhl, who's interested in getting a z-series port of ubuntu going
<Kinnison> Hi Thomas
<tuhl> I am a bit busy at the moment
* Kinnison grins
* Kinnison too
<Kinnison> But I'm here all the time
<Kinnison> in spirit, if not in person :-)
<tuhl> I will ask  you questions in an more consolidated way
<Kinnison> Feel free to take it to /query if you're worried about answers/questions getting lost
<Kinnison> the channel can get very busy
<stub> SteveA: Is it a guarantee that there will only be one instance of a utility per thread, or is that just what is implemented?
<SteveA> there is only one instance of a utility globally
<SteveA> they are global objects
<SteveA> if you want to use a thread-bound utility, you have to do stuff like we did with the launchbag.
<SteveA> and have it get its state from a thread.local 
<stub> Is the 'only one instance of a utility' a guarentee? I wan't to know if I need to cope with lots of database adapters or only one.
<tuhl> where can I get a best overview of the current launchpad functionality?
<SteveA> a utility is registered either as a component or as a factory
<SteveA> if it is registered as a component, it is a "global object" (ie module level) that must exist before the zcml is processed
<SteveA> if it is registered as a factory, that factory is used only once, to create a "global object" component, when the zcml is processed.
<Kinnison> tuhl: Umm, the wiki has a lot on it, but it's not always obvious what is done and what is proposed
<SteveA> either way around, there is just one utility object at the end of the zcml processing.
<stub> SteveA: Cool. That should make this easier.
<tuhl> Kinnison: that is my problem :-)
<SteveA> stub: what do you have cooking?
<Kinnison> tuhl: It's better to consider launchpad as a set of interrelated components and try to learn one bit at a time
<SteveA> stub: also, can you put the staging logs into their own directory (as on production), and stick in RT a request to have them rsynced to chinstrap, and available from the filesystem and over https from there?
<stub> SteveA: Adding the ability to switch the database user we are connected as (for functional tests using the component architecture), and two switch the connection to read only (because it is pretty much exactly the same thing)
<tuhl> https://launchpad.net/tickets/ -> error
<SteveA> tuhl: thanks
<SteveA> salgado: are gnueman or matsubara in yet?
<stub> salgado: high priority shipit export has run on staging and the normal is running now
<SteveA> stub: cool
<SteveA> so, we don't need double the connections
<SteveA> to support readonly on GET and readwrite on POST
* SteveA --> lunch
<stub> Yup
<stub> SteveA: should the mechanism to set a connection to readonly or to change the user be a method or a property? I could do either 'da.user = "launchpad" or 'da.setUser("launchpad")'. The property reads better, but it seems a bit naughty using a property for something that an action is the primary affect as opposed to a side effect
<Kinnison> What do I call on an sqlobject to force it to update to the DB?
<Kinnison> aha, syncUpdate()
<Kinnison> ta
* stub goes with methods since the reset button has to be a method anyway
<salgado> SteveA: I'm at home, heading to the office. they should be there soon
<salgado> stub: thanks for running the script again
<stub> salgado: Ooh... it has finished now too
<stub> 28 minutes
<salgado> not too bad, if you take into account it's more than 20k orders
* salgado => office
<matsubara> good morning
<stub> morning
<SteveA> stub: use a method
<SteveA> gneuman: hello
<SteveA> matsubara: hello
<matsubara> hi steve
<SteveA> do you have some time to look into a launchpad bug?
<SteveA> tuhl reported this earlier.  The tickets-index.pt page at /support is broken.  it is one of those that includes a @@+portlet-actions in its template, but isn't tested properly.
<SteveA> it is broken on staging too
<Kinnison> If I have a column which is a datetime, how do I get number of minutes from then to now?
<SteveA> there is an error log here  https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileVNKAFP.html
<SteveA> well...
<gneuman> SteveA, 
<gneuman> hold on
<SteveA> you have two datetimes
<matsubara> yep, mailed that diff to kiko yesterday. I'm awaiting for his revision
<gneuman> we are finalizing that bug
<SteveA> you have one from the database object, and one that you have to make
<SteveA> this is complicated by the nature of python "datetime with timezone" things
<carlos> mpt, hi, around?
<SteveA> unfortunately
<SteveA> Kinnison: is this for a page template, btw?
<SteveA> basically, you can subtract two datetimes to get a timedelta, and get days and seconds out of that
<SteveA> but both datetimes need to be either with timezone, or without timezone
<SteveA> and to make a datetime of "now" with a UTC timezone isn't as easy as it should be
<SteveA> although, perhaps we have something in launchpad already to give you the UTC-timezone "now" time
<Kinnison> SteveA: I want 'minutes' and it's for maths in a cronscript
<SteveA> you need to get days and seconds, and work out the minutes yourself
<SteveA> or...
<SteveA> from the datetime you have, get its Unix time
<SteveA> and compute seconds that way
<SteveA> would be easier
<Kinnison> hmm
<SteveA> datetime.utcnow().toordinal()
<SteveA> hmm...
<SteveA> not what i meant
<SteveA> time.mktime(datetime.utcnow().timetuple())
<Kinnison> blargh
<SteveA> so, time.time() - time.mktime(yourdatetime.timetuple())
<SteveA> that is what you want
<Kinnison> yeesh
<SteveA> the simplest way to get it
<SteveA> without doing "how many secs in a day" calculations
<Kinnison> I guess
<mpt> carlos: yep
<stub> Kinnison: now = datetime.now().replace(tzinfo=utc)
<stub> delta = now - dbdt
<stub> minutes = (delta.days*24*60*60 + delta.seconds) / 60
<stub> (or 60.0 if you want fractional minutes)
<carlos> mpt, SteveA asked me to add a link to RosettaFAQ to the Rosetta's about page
* Kinnison is just amazed that there isn't a standard method on deltas for this
<stub> Which is really sucky, but I think it is the simplest way of doing it without converting the datetime to seconds and using time.time() for now
<Kinnison>             full_age = time.time() - time.mktime(build.datecreated.timetuple())
<carlos> mpt, and I'm not sure if we should add that one + the wiki.ubuntu.com/Rosetta or just one of them
<Kinnison> that'll do :-)
<stub> Yer - 'days and seconds' is pretty useless. 
<salgado> SteveA, will you have time for that review today? (I need to land that ASAP)
<mpt> carlos: what do you mean by "or just one of them"?
<SteveA> salgado: okay
<carlos> mpt, one of those pages
<carlos> mpt, wiki.ubuntu.com/Rosetta and/or wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ
<mpt> oh, ok
<mpt> carlos: A page on wiki.launchpad.canonical.com would be better than a page on wiki.ubuntu.com
<mpt> carlos: and a page on launchpad.net would be better than a page on wiki.launchpad.canonical.com
<SteveA> wiki.launchpad.net ...
<SteveA> salgado: okay, where do i look?
<carlos> do we have wiki.launchpad.net already?
<carlos> mpt, the one at ubuntu.com already exists
<salgado> SteveA, in your queue. https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/launchpad--shipit-exports--0/filtered-diff
<salgado> dammit, there's conflicts there. now I'm fucked
<SteveA> salgado: fix the conflicts, and i'll do the diff myself
<mpt> carlos: I know, I'm just giving options for how the situation could be improved
<salgado> SteveA, the conflict is trivial. in interfaces.shipit.__all__. the problem is that I need this to be cherrypicked
* salgado will have to do evil hacks to get this cherrypicked
<carlos> mpt, I suppose we could move it to wiki.launchpad.net when it exists, in the mean time, we should not change it so we don't confuse people moving it all time
<stub> salgado: no need for evil hacks. Just land it and I'll handle it.
<salgado> stub, you rock, dude!
<Kinnison> SteveA: I've put my branch which includes the build.py stuff in your review queue
<fantasma> alguem do brasil?
* carlos -> lunch
<toresbe> oops, damned irssi
* toresbe waves and runs away
<SteveA> Kinnison: ok
<Virtuall> http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=5171 :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<stub> salgado: Do you need staging the way it is, or can I reenable the daily updates?
<salgado> stub, one sec. I'll download the files there and then it should be okay to reenable the updates
<stub> ok. I can leave it if you need it (although the updates won't kick in again for a number of hours yet anyway)
<salgado> stub, is there somewhere I can see the staging error logs?
<stub> salgado: chinstrap:~stub/staging_logs (automatic mirroring is being setup soon)
<salgado> stub, can you run this "select count(shipment.id), shippingrun.id from shipment, shippingrun group by shippingrun.id;" on staging?
<salgado> stub, actually, this one would be better: "delete from shippingrun where csvfile is NULL;"
<stub> launchpad_staging=> select count(shipment.id), shippingrun.id from shipment, shippingrun group by shippingrun.id;
<stub>  count | id
<stub> -------+----
<stub>  24395 |  3
<stub>  24395 |  2
<stub>  24395 |  1
<stub> (3 rows)
<stub> salgado: I'll need to drop all the corresponding shipments too
<stub> done
<salgado> stub, but the shippingruns without a csvfile shouldn't have any shipments. (I'm guessing there are others shippingruns not returned by that query, though)
<stub> There where 24 shipments linked to the 1 shippingrun I deleted
<stub> There are now only two shippingruns, both with non NULL csvfiles
<salgado> now I can see them in the /exports page. that's weird
<salgado> stub, it should be okay to reenable the updates now. thanks again!
<stub> ok
<kiko> SteveA, stop filing dupes :-)
<Kinnison> Am I correct in assuming that if I have a list of tuples which I sort, it gets sorted by the first element of the tuple?
<kiko> well
<kiko> that's simplistic
<kiko> what if the first element is the same in multiple tuples?
<kiko> but you have the right idea, I think
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> so (A,B,C) <=> (D,E,F) is A<=>D then if that's equal, B<=>E, etc?
<kiko> exactly.
<kiko> it does what you would expect it to (if you are using tuples Correctly)
<kiko> a.k.a. The Way Guido Says You Should
<bradb> stub: I was thinking: would it be possible for you to slip in the BugTask.priority db patch to allow for nulls, and then I can fix the application code today to remove any not null enforcements?
<Kinnison> kiko-afk: I see
<bradb> stub: Or, if there's an easy way for me to do it myself, maybe you can give me a hint on what I have to do to merge such a schema patch into rf myself
<stub> bradb: I can commit such a patch for you, sure. It just like any other database patch.
<Kinnison> stub: In your opinion, how hard would it be to upgrade the librarian to store MD5s alongside the sha1 sums?
<bradb> stub: It's been ages since I made a schema change, and last I did, I always just put something in pending and you merged it. I don't really know the procedure for making it "official" myself. If you could [trivial]  it into rf that would rock.
<Kinnison> stub: I'm happy to opportunistically populate the column
<Kinnison> stub: or script the column population
<stub> Kinnison: Pretty simple as long as you don't mind nulls in the existing entries. More complex if you want them filled in.
<Kinnison> It'd be handy to have 'em because lots of distros use md5s rather than sha1s
<Kinnison> I'd love to be able to say "If this upload claims a different md5 for this file I already have, then complain" without having to get the file out and summing it
<Kinnison> If I have to get it out and sum, it'd be nice to have somewhere to punt that sum afterwards
<stub> bradb: For the record, why are we allowing nulls instead of creating an 'unknown' or 'irrelevant' or something priority in the dbschema.py ?
<bradb> stub: Null seems to me to map most accurately to what it means: no value.
<bradb> stub: Out of curiousity, what benefit would there be to creating an extra status where we could just use nulls?
<stub> When does a bug task get this priority? When it is newly created or something?
<bradb> stub: When somebody explicitly sets it.
<bradb> It won't be set on task creation, unless we ultimately accept Priority on the input forms
<stub> bradb: NULLs can be confusing because there might be multiple meanings for it. For example 'this hasn't been set yet' vs. 'I've explicity been set to no value'.
<stub> bradb: In this case, NULL sounds a good choice
<bradb> ok, cool
<stub> bradb: Just BugTask.priority for now?
<bradb> yep
<bradb> mpt: I BBA'd SM
<mpt> TYVM, bradb
<bradb> np
<bradb> :P
<Kinnison> What's the current status of the 'expires' column in libraryfilealias?
<stub> Kinnison: Currently ignored. I'll be sorting that this week I hope.
<stub> Kinnison: What do you need it to do right now?
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<SteveA> salgado: i'm 1/2 way through the review, got distracted by a phone call with mark
<SteveA> carlos: hi
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Make BugTask.priority nullable (patch-2568: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<SteveA> carlos: hi
<SteveA> salgado: hi, review sent
<mpt> SteveA: pong
<salgado> SteveA, replying
<SteveA> mpt: now that menus are basically done, and existing ones converted, it is time to check that we have decent coverage of menus
<SteveA> salgado: we also need to talk about the "asked to register on launchpad, can't find the way back to shipit" issue
<salgado> SteveA, that's true. that's something that really annoys me, but I don't think I'll have time to fix that soon. :-(
<mpt> "Report a bug about A set of Bugs"
<bradb> ew, that is nasty
<bradb> I'll fix that
<mpt> SteveA: Is there an automated (or even a methodical) way of doing that?
<SteveA> of doing what?
<mpt> SteveA: checking for "decent coverage of menus"
<SteveA> that was speced out
<SteveA> in MenusDelivery
<mpt> ah, true
<mpt> so long ago :-)
<bradb> mpt: Actually, the best way of fixing that page depends on what you have in mind for the new Malone front page. IMHO, it's best to get rid of the "generic" bug reporting form altogether.
<sivang> Good evening everybody
<SteveA> hi sivang 
<sivang> hey SteveA , what's up?
<zygis_> hi
<SteveA> mpt: it also gets you looking over many of the pages, so you can fix UI issues you see
<SteveA> hi ygis
<zygis_> SteveA, Lithuanian team will be included in Ubuntu Translators after we sign gpg keys and not earlier? :)
<zygis_> you know not much time left until release, so I'm in hury a bit
<SteveA> jordi, carlos: can you sort this out for ygis ?
<carlos> zygis, no, we can add you now
<zygis_> ah, excelent
<carlos> I'm a bit busy, that's why I didn't process your request, just give me some minutes
<zygis_> ok
<mpt> SteveA: ok
<carlos> zygis, done
<zygis_> thanks
<carlos> you are welcome
<jordi> I'm two mins late
<jordi> sorry 
<jordi> actually, 6 mins alte :)
<carlos> hmm jordi do you have enough permissions to do that? I thought it was one of the bugs about the extra rights I need to give you
<sivang> jordi: there's a meeting here?
* carlos goes out. Will be back soon
<jordi> carlos: I don't
<jordi> I can create groups and such though
<carlos> jordi, ok
<jordi> sivang: no, I'm late tfor zygis' request
<sivang> k
<SteveA> zygis_: signing keys isn't necessary, of course.  but it makes the free software world a better (connected) place.
<zygis_> SteveA, I understand, but thought for a second that it might be the new ubuntu policy or so.
<mpt> bradb: by "nullable" do you mean that task priorities now default to "None"?
<bradb> mpt: I'm going to merge that change soon, yeah. stub did the db schema patch to make it feasible for me to change the application code.
<mpt> awesome
<mpt> bradb: mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--front-pages--0510 is mirroring now
<mpt> with lots of broken stuff for you to fix :->
<bradb> you rock. i'll take a look later today.
* bradb & # lunch
<mdke> does anyone know if update-manager is translatable via rosetta?
<jordi> if it is, I can't find an url for you :/
<mdke> jordi, it's not, update-manager and update-notifier should be there
<mdke> they are great candidates for translations IMO
<jordi> carlos: it seems those two, update-manager and -notifier are   only in breezy. Why is this?
<jordi> yeah
<mdke> s/only/not
<mdke> ?
<jordi> s/only/only in hoary/
<jordi> err
<jordi> whatever
<jordi> s/breezy/hoary/ and so
<mdke> LOL
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Sort the overrides for the publisher (patch-2569: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<mdke> jordi, the template is there for german, but not italian, how weird is that?
<salgado> SteveA, reply sent
<jordi> mdke: I'd call it a bug or something
<jordi> mdke: anyway, go translate :)
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/update-notifier/+translations
<mdke> yay
<mdke> jordi, i don't translate, i'm just the guy who chases things up and get's on your nerves
<jordi> nice to meet you :D
<mdke> anyhow i've passed it on, thanks a lot!
<mdke> jordi, how about -manager?
<jordi> do you know what the source name is right now?
<mdke> update-manager i guess?
<mdke> but i don't know for sure
<jordi> hmm
<SteveA> salgado: i'll be around for at least 1 hour more
<SteveA> get kiko to review if i'm gone when you finish the changes
<jordi> mdke: update-manager doesn't make sense
<jordi> it should be in rosetta
<mdy> Hi people. Can I throw a general question in please ? How many languages is Breezy available in ?? Thanks !
<dholbach> hellas
<dholbach> could it be that gnome-mag and gnome-backgrounds were not imported into rosetta?
<salgado> SteveA, I'd prefer to have more time to work on that and ask kiko. there's some things that I need to sort out now that we'll start having orders marked as "shipped"
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> send me a mail if you want me to do stuff tomorrow morning
<salgado> sure. will do that. thank you
<bradb> * Creating revlib entry for brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--malone-ode-to-jakob--0--patch-26
<bradb> Error in `printfmt' (No space left on device)
<bradb> Bring on bzr!
<bradb> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(I/O error)
<Kinnison> erm, s'not exactly baz's fault if you've just run out of space
<bradb> Kinnison: yeah, it is. I've already deleted 1+ gigs of revlib today
<mpt> Nor is it baz's fault that my archive-mirror just took 56 minutes
<bradb> The fact that I even have to do that is the problem. :)
<Kinnison> bradb: you're hacking on launchpad
<Kinnison> bradb: keeping any less than two gigs of free room is going to cause problems
<Kinnison> bradb: any given launchpad tree is nearly .3g before you start
<Kinnison> but yes, most of that is baz's fault
<SteveA> niemeyer: any idea how much better this will be with bzr?
* niemeyer reads the log
<niemeyer> SteveA: It will reduce disk space consumption considerably, since it'll use file deltas stored incrementally on the same disk file.
* Kinnison is far more concerned by the tree format
<Kinnison> {arch} is about 15 times larger than the rest of the checkout in launchpad
<niemeyer> Kinnison: Which tree format, more specfically?
<Kinnison> niemeyer: A launchpad checkout is ca. 280 megs
<Kinnison> niemeyer: of which about 260 megs is {arch}
<niemeyer> Kinnison: Well, the deltas I'm talking about would be inside the \{arch\} equivalent, so they're part of the tree format.
<Kinnison> niemeyer: so long as they end up smaller, I'm happy
<niemeyer> :-)
<bradb> niemeyer: Am I going to have to apply NN revisions every time I do a bzr status?
<bradb> Where NN is often a number between 20 and 50 (on average)
* SteveA runs into a tricky MRO issue with class advisors
<kiko-afk> SteveA, class advisors?
<SteveA> yeah, like implements()
<niemeyer> bradb: No.. the weave format allows one to extract any version in a single pass.
<kiko> ah
<kiko> carlos?
<bradb> niemeyer: Interesting. Hopefully that means that ops like status and branch go much, much, much faster.
<carlos> jordi, I suppose it's because hoary was not fixed to generate the .pot files
<carlos> kiko, hi
<kiko> bradb, baz applies revisions to compensate for a lack of cachedrev, IME
<niemeyer> bradb: No doubts
<kiko> carlos, how's it going?
<carlos> kiko, fine, language packs seem to be stable enough to use them
<carlos> kiko, the main issue are the review-* templates
<carlos> kiko, I'm going to fix the permission issues so jordi can help with that task
<kiko> okay, cool
<kiko> carlos, so I forwarded you some kamion-mail on the same ellipsis character
<kiko> oddly enough I don't see why he's getting the error he is
<carlos> kiko, not seen yet, give me some minutes while I check a request from dholbach
<kiko> sure
<kiko> bradb, now that priority can be NULL, do we need to change the default?
<bradb> kiko: That patch is in pqm's queue right now :)
<jordi> carlos: no, hoary has it, breezy doesn't
<jordi> where does one translate updat-emanager?
<kiko> bradb, rock on duderino!
<jordi> actually update-notifier is in breezy, but there's no way to find it too easily
* bradb wipes out his revlib again after a "wait_for_tar: tar subprocess killed by signal 13" right at the end of a branch.
<carlos> kiko, Kinnison  ^^^^ We need gina to fix that....
<Kinnison> carlos: aye
<Kinnison> carlos: Well, I've done a lot to gina, I think she's ready to roll, but stub needs to do his magic and we need the gpg thing run
<carlos> Kinnison, kiko it's hard to find how to translate breezy or hoary without the publish information...
* Kinnison nods
<kiko> Kinnison, and lifeless, has he reviewed james' gpg thing?
<Kinnison> dunno
* Kinnison has no idea what the state of play is
<kiko> suck suck
<carlos> kiko, that mail from Colin is really weird
<carlos> and it does not make too much sense...
<carlos> checking...
<SteveA> kiko: mailed you about the navigation review
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> not too long, cool
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  make bugtask priority be None by default (patch-2570: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<kiko> it's the rockstar bradb himself
<bradb> bow chikka bow
* bradb hunts to free up disk space. 1.3G is just simply Not Enough for this switch to complete.
<kiko> bradb, no ,, directories left over, perhaps?
<Kinnison> bradb: urgh, you *switch* ?
* Kinnison just gets a replacement tree
<Kinnison> faster, and you get to keep all the pieces
<bradb> kiko: that's part of the problem, no doubt
<bradb> replacement tree, hm
<bradb> Kinnison: do you keep all the subcomponents (like pytz, sqlobject, zope3, etc.) in a central place to which all your trees are symlinked, or...?
<carlos> kiko, that makes no sense, seems like kamion suggestion is right, but that sucks... smells like a bug in python's enconding functions....
<Kinnison> bradb: I use --link
<carlos> kiko, I will take a look later tonight or tomorrow morning, I'm leaving now to have dinner to my parent's place
<Kinnison> bradb: so in practice, yes they're all linked together
* Kinnison hugs fl-cow
<kiko> carlos, ok
* carlos goes to have dinner, see you later!
<dholbach> carlos: uploaded gnome-backgrounds
<Kinnison> ciao all
<carlos> dholbach, cool, thank you
<dholbach> de rien
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> *wave*
<eruin> how would I go about uploading my gpg key to launchpad?
<kiko> eruin, visit your main page in launchpad
<kiko> there's an add gpg key link
<sivang> eruin: it will explain you there what you need to do, bsically you paste a armor'd output of your key
<sivang> eruin: launchpad emails it to you back, asks you to verify ofcourse etc..
<eruin> ie gpg -a --fingerprint eruin 
<eruin> launchpad them proceeds to spitting out an error about not being able to import key, HTTP error: 500
<kiko> eruin, do you have a sign-only key?
<eruin> no
<eruin> dsa/elgamal
<eruin> I'm pretty much completely retarded when it comes to gpg it seems
<eruin> and I get a timeout while trying to send my key to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<eruin> ah, yay, I made it
<eruin> thanks for providing me with moral support ;)
<SteveA> kiko: how's the navigation review doing?  i'm wondering whether to stick around, or to go home now
<kiko> SteveA, you can go home, you'll get it in the morning, I'm deep in triage atm
<SteveA> okay
<kiko> eruin, you got a 500 error then?
* SteveA --> home
<kiko> eruin, what's your name?
<eruin> kiko, eruin, I made it though... my mistake
<bradb> Kinnison: Just curious: after getting a new tree, do you manually go in and change the sourcecode/ dir to be a symlink?
<kiko> eruin, system error (500) is never your mistake
<bradb> Or is there a simpler configuration to have all the stuff living under sourcecode/ in exactly one place?
<kiko> bradb, use sh utilities/link-external-sourcecode
<bradb> kiko: ah, didn't know about that, thanks
<kiko> enjoy
<uglykidjoe> hey developers of launchpad, thank you!
<uglykidjoe> some really great stuff, I've been waiting for this
<kiko> uglykidjoe, hey, enjoy -- it's for you that the work is being done
<uglykidjoe> kiko - yea, it really feels so :-)
<RWG> They seem to be affiliated with a lot of Linux distros
* kiko pokes eruin 
<uglykidjoe> kiko: I got my free ubuntu cd delivered today, that's how I ended up at launhpad.org
<uglykidjoe> kiko err, .net
<RWG> I wish mine would arrive soon
<kiko> uglykidjoe, delivered today? wow
<RWG> It has been a few weeks now
<RWG> Almost a month
<uglykidjoe> yup, Sweden
<uglykidjoe> 6 weeks for me
<kiko> interesting
<uglykidjoe> nice for being free :)
<kiko> breezy around the corner and all
<uglykidjoe> yup, as always
<RWG> Where are they being shipped from?
<uglykidjoe> duno
<uglykidjoe> let me check the package
<uglykidjoe> doesn't say, the return address is in sweden too
<kiko> courier to local delivery
<RWG> I am in the US
<zygis> is it a known bug, that when I try to update translation in Rosetta, I always get system error?
<eruin> kiko, I've successfully uploaded my sig. the error was due to the fact that I hand't successfully sent my key to keyserver.ubuntu.com before trying to edit it
<eruin> and if my typing really is this bad, the semester paper I'm typing atm will go down the drain proper.
<kiko> eruin, but even so, it shouldn't give you a system error
<eruin> Actually the edit page should have some info about how to send your key, etc ;)
<kiko> eruin, what's your launchpad ID?
<kiko> yeah
<eruin> it's eruin/ivindHoel
<kiko> interesting, can't seem to see your error
<bradb> kiko: After using the link-external-sourcecode.sh script, why do I get lots of "would be source but lack inventory ids" output under this new tree, when I don't get that kind of output under the launchpad-main tree to which I linked this one?
<kiko> because it doesn't contain symlinks
<kiko> I would ignore those errors -- works fine without them (but I am clueless)
<eruin> kiko, it wasn't an actual launchpad error, it was the http resonse from keyserver that couldn't find my key, methinks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<eruin> (it was in a short message telling about gpg --send-key)
<bradb> kiko: Oh, right. As long as this is considered "normal". :P
<kiko> eruin, ah, hmmm. I've never seen this page on lp.
<ethyl> Wow
<ethyl> Join/quit flood
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<bradb> mpt: Would it be possible for you to send me a diff of the front page changes? merging your branch just ain't happening for me "Applying 151 revisions..." then out of memory.
<kiko> bradb, you want a cachedrev
<kiko> can I see the full message?
<bradb> er, hm
<bradb> this might be something else
<mpt> bradb: bizarre ... applying 151 revisions starting from what?
<kiko> right
<kiko> that's my same question
<kiko> if it's patch-2422, then..
<bradb> kiko, mpt: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileEAMcgq.html
<bradb> interesting. the paste service doesn't seem to render at all in Safari
<bradb> Kinnison: Can you close the </title tag on that page?
<kiko> * from archive cached: rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2170
<kiko> bradb, that looks like baz picking a bad merge point
<mpt> bradb: it is closed
<bradb> mpt: that page, i.e. this page: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/
<kiko> bradb, re bug 2608, I fixed this last week
<kiko> what exactly did you send off to PQM?
<bradb> kiko: Made .title work for NullBugTasks.
<mpt> bradb: that one looks closed in Epiphany too. Perhaps Gecko is lying about the source (that used to happen occasionally).
<mpt> ok, this is stupid
<bradb> hm, dunno
<mpt> I have been waiting for baz all afternoon
<kiko> bradb, I fixed that last week, and I don't see any PQM-mail on this topic
<bradb> mpt: I've been trying to get baz to work for the last couple hours too :/
<kiko> oh, hmmm
<kiko> bradb, is this /in addition to/ my fix?
<bradb> kiko: I don't know. The bug as described was present in rocketfuel. So I fixed it.
<bradb> null bug tasks needed to define .title properly
<kiko> was it only for null bug tasks?
<kiko> i.e. other bug tasks worked well?
<bradb> That's the way it appeared to me.
<kiko> okay
<sivang> jamesh: ping
<kiko> matsubara, I think we should check how many of our tests use the foo bar user
<kiko> I think it's the source of bugs..
<mpt> kiko: There should be a plaintext list somewhere of test accounts and their passwords
<kiko> mpt, that too
<mpt> so pagetests can be written using the lowest-privilege account that should be able to do the given thing
<mpt> rather than using Mr Bar all the time
<kiko> matsubara, can you file a bug for the remaining issue for bug 2501 -- fixing edit emblem to not work for individuals (and assert the person is a team in the backend code?)
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> mr. bar is the suk
<mpt> kiko, matsubara: I already reported that bug
<mpt> and you accuse *me* of filing dupes!
<mpt> :-P
<kiko> you did?
<kiko> where?
<mpt> one moment...
<kiko> 2422
<kiko> sorry
<mpt> yes
<kiko> I won't file it then
<matsubara> i got a list of files that uses the Foo.bar basic authorization
<kiko> matsubara, in some of them the use is correct -- tests if the admin can do it
<kiko> however
<kiko> in most of them it is not
<matsubara> so, in the case that isn't correct, should i change it to Sample Person basich auth?
<kiko> matsubara, yep
<kiko> definitely
* matsubara starts to hate pagetests...
<kiko> join the club
<cprov> dudes enjoy,  it doesn't justify the drops ;)  
<kiko> is launchpad particularly slow today?
<mpt> The Internet's particularly slow, kiko
<mpt> baz is slow, random Web pages are slow, e-mail is slow
<cprov> kiko: it's not LP, it's our net
<ajmitch> morning
<kiko> cprov, I can't see why, though -- it's apparently not being hammered at all today
<mpt> If this archive-mirror hasn't finished in the next 8 minutes I'm leaving it going overnight
<kiko> mpt, control-C it and try again?
* ajmitch checks to see if our malone UI rant was filed as bugs yesterdat
<cprov> kiko: sometimes it's like that, I can't see an explicit reason too 
<mpt> kiko: I tried that before, and ended up having to spend an extra half an hour on a baz lock-revision -b, before doing the archive-mirror which still took 56 minutes
<cprov> mpt: maybe you need to remove some lock, but baz will give you the command tip if necessary, I has happenned more often 
<mpt> cprov: sure, removing the lock worked fine, it just took half an hour to do :-)
<kiko> friggin slow
<bradb> dear baz, please to be getting out of my way, kthxbye
<cprov> mpt: eeck ?? life isn't easy in general, and things like that are essetial to keep it this way  .... back to 'DF is far' session  
<kiko> well
<kiko> generally I find that baz hangs
<kiko> if it's taking too long
<kiko> I control-C and try again
<kiko> particularly with a-m and lock-rev
<bradb> same here with a-m
<kiko> a-m should take only up to 2 minutes 
* cprov is happy DF latency is better now than at morning (~400 ms) ;)
<kiko> salgado, is https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1683 fixed or a dupe?
<kiko> cprov, we were running without the wondershaper
<salgado> kiko, it's not fixed
<cprov> kiko: uhm, interesting ... thank you then, it's much better and there is a reason ;) it hasn't been a common situation 
<kiko> salgado, what's left, or is it still pending research?
<kiko> cprov, yeah, when anthem rebooted on friday..
<cprov> kiko: nice job !
<mpt> cprov: I don't know what you mean by "DF is far"
<mpt> What's DF?
<salgado> kiko, don't know what's going on there
<kiko> salgado, okay.
<cprov> mpt: no worries, DogFood ... 
<mpt> ok, I'm outta here
<kiko> salgado, are you sure it wasn't a bug that was fixed? why?
<cprov> kiko: the ping is faster, but ssh is terrible slow, can't type ...weird
<salgado> kiko, I'm not sure. I said that because I haven't seen any activity on this area. neither the tests for that were changed
* bradb heads off, later all
<kiko> salgado, wait a second -- you wrote a fix to transfer over the maintainership records, didn't you?
<salgado> kiko, no. it was for membership records
<kiko> oh
<kiko> sorry.
<kiko> ok.
#launchpad 2006-10-02
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63463 in soyuz "firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63463
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
* mpt drops a pin
<SteveA> good morning
<carlos> morning
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vlan/+bug/50460
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50460 in vlan "Please install this package by default" [Wishlist,Fix released]  
<fabbione> this bug has been fixed in edgy and marked as such
<fabbione> but +distrotask doesn't allow me to open a new task for dapper-updates
<fabbione> it claims there is an error
<fabbione> This bug has already been reported on vlan (ubuntu).
<fabbione> so how am i supposed to do that?
<Fujitsu> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vlan/+bug/50460/+backport ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50460 in vlan "Please install this package by default" [Wishlist,Fix released]  
<fabbione> Fujitsu: no, it's not a backport, it's a task
<BjornT> fabbione: for now, i think using +backport is the right thing to do. there has been work done on improving release targeting, but it hasn't landed yet.
<jordi> carlos: have a look at the additions to the KDE page
<jordi> and tell danilo and I how it looks from your side
<fabbione> BjornT: point is that i am not requesting a backport of the package. It's a "bug" in the seeds that should include the package on dapper-updates CD
<BjornT> fabbione: i know. the ui is a bit unclear here, "backport" refers to the fix, not to the package. "backport" is still the wrong word to use, though, and it will be changed in a few weeks.
<fabbione> BjornT: ok
<SteveA> _thumper_: good morning
<_thumper_> SteveA: morning
<_thumper_> my icon wasn't flashing
<SteveA> you officially start today, right?
<_thumper_> yep
<SteveA> excellent!
<_thumper_> going throught the new starter wiki page now
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> you ought to get launchpad set up on your machine today too
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<_thumper_> they are all on holiday aren't they?
<SteveA> lifeless will need to tell PQM about your GPG key
<SteveA> hmm... yeah that's a point.  Queen's birthday and labour day
<_thumper_> labour day I think
<_thumper_> my folks live in Perth
<SteveA> and the usual bzr meeting that is normally on a monday has been put off to tomorrow
<_thumper_> yeah, I saw the email
<_thumper_> that's going to be fun from NZ
<SteveA> we can try renegotiating the times
<SteveA> in the past, we've had bzr-launchpad meetings a bit earlier
<_thumper_> nah, I'll just do it late
<SteveA> although, DST ends soon in the northern half of the world
<SteveA> and that makes times more difficult
<_thumper_> where is the wiki mentioned in the cannel heading?
<_thumper_> s/cannel/channel/
<SteveA> https://launchpad.canonical.com/
<SteveA> the internal launchpad development wiki
<SteveA> although, I should move the meeting agenda to a public wiki really
<_thumper_> ok, I was looking at the other canonical wiki
<SteveA> seeing as it is a public meeting
<SteveA> what's your user id in Launchpad  ?
<_thumper_> I'll just check
<_thumper_> tim-penhey
<carlos> jordi: ok, let me see...
<SteveA> ok.  I added you as a member of the 'launchpad' team (Launchpad Developers)
<_thumper_> ok
<SteveA> this means, among other things, that you'll see tracebacks when launchpad OOPSes in production
<carlos> jordi, danilos: I think that document is good enough to send it to KDE and GNOME people
<SteveA> is also means you get a cute rocketship emblem on your homepage
<_thumper_> SteveA, ok - that happen often?
<SteveA> depends what pages you go to
<SteveA> technically speaking it happens on every 404 page
<_thumper_> no doubt things will become clear with time
<SteveA> we're getting about 10 application errors per day, of those 3-4 distinct errors
<SteveA> most of which have branches ready to be reviewed or rolled out
<carlos> jordi, danilos: And publish it somewhere in our wiki so we can point future questions addressed by that document
<SteveA> so, I'm looking forward to when we're consistently getting 0 application errors per day
<carlos> jordi, danilos: also, I guess that Steve and/or kiko should read it before sending it
<SteveA> we also get time-outs occassionally, mainly from rosetta pages right now.  carlos, danilo and kiko are working on fixing those.
<SteveA> morning ddaa 
<ddaa> Hello SteveA
<SteveA> ddaa: Tim started work today.
<ddaa> Right
<_thumper_> ddaa, morning
<ddaa> I have a call with mpt scheduled in 35 mins about the 1.0 UI
<ddaa> _thumper_: hello buddy
<SteveA> ddaa, _thumper_: let's set up shop on #launchpad-meeting, for discussing getting Tim set up with launchpad etc. and starting to look through the bzr-launchpad stuff.
<SteveA> that way we won't be totally spamming #launchpad :-)
<ddaa> ack
<_Nightwish_> how to close/delete an launchpad account?
<_Nightwish_> anyone?
<_Nightwish_> !help
<Burgundavia> any malone people up?
<BjornT> Burgundavia: yeah, i'm here.
<Burgundavia> BjornT: I need to the bugs from a product redirected to another product
<Burgundavia> basically baobob has been subsumed into gnome-utils
<BjornT> Burgundavia: we don't have any mass-change interface yet, so if there are many bugs stub is needed to modify the db directly. but how many bugs are there? i can't find any bugs for the product itself, and the source package has 5 bugs. are there more?
<BjornT> if not, it's probably easiest to re-assign the bugs manually, one by one.
<Burgundavia> BjornT: will do. What about making certain new bugs go to gnome-utils?
<jamesh> Burgundavia: given that there is an Ubuntu release with another 2.5 years of desktop support which has a baobab package, why would you want to do that?
<Burgundavia> jamesh: because baobob no longer exists as an idependent project
<jamesh> ... but there is a baobab package that'll need to be maintained for another 2.5 years, right?
<jamesh> so it makes sense to be able to file bugs against it
<Burgundavia> hmm, interesting
<BjornT> Burgundavia: that's a bit harder, i don't think it's possible to do today. and as jamesh points out, it might make sense to let people file bugs against the old package.
<Burgundavia> right
<jordi> carlos: alright
<jordi> SteveA: kiko-zzz: our reply to the recent GNOME/KDE debates about rosetta: https://launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaKdeCollaboration
<jordi> SteveA: if you could have a quick look and see if you have any comments
<lifeless> _thumper_: please email me your gpg key in ascii armoured form
<lifeless> review team meeting in 2 minutes
<_thumper_> lifeless, sure as soon as I figure out how
<lifeless> gpg --export -a keyid
<lifeless> ok review meeting time
<carlos> jordi: please, use email so they don't forget it
<lifeless> spiv and jamesh are on leave
<carlos> jordi: with a copy to launchpad@
<lifeless> that leaves bjornt and SteveA at regular attendance
<BjornT> hi
<lifeless> (on leave == public holidays)
<lifeless> and I'm technically on public holiday
<lifeless> so I'd like to move that we skip the meeting unless there is urgent business, just ahve it next week
<lifeless> all in favour ?
* lifeless says aye
<BjornT> skipping the meetings sounds good
<lifeless> the ayes have it
<lifeless> later y'all
<jordi> carlos: yup
<carlos> jordi: thanks
<jordi> done
<SteveA> jordi: I'll look after lunch.
<jordi> SteveA: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62668 in language-pack-gnome-es "[Edgy]  Some strings can't be translated" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62668
<zwnj> kiko-zzz: ping
* carlos -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63557 in rosetta "In a filtered view, Rosetta skips messages when saving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63557
<ddaa> SteveA: is there some policy thing about when launchpad devs should start dogfooding edgy?
<ddaa> (that is reaction to the announce of edgy beta)
<Znarl> Oh yeah, screen would have been a good idea too.  *slaps head*
<Znarl> Opps, sorry.
<SteveA> ddaa: I haven't received a particular request from the distro team this time around.  Usually, I recommend people start at the code freeze at the latest.
<SteveA> If you don't try edgy on your own hardware, then it's possible that it won't work well.
<ddaa> Well, I have a pretty standard T42p with very large screen (I think iwj has the same). So I am not really concerned about compatibility. Also I do not have my disk set up for running multiple OSes.
<zwnj> ping kiko-zzz
<ddaa> So it's just a matter of launchpad development. I usually wait for a little bit after the gold release, just to avoid any unecessary downtime.
<kiko> hy zwnj 
<zwnj> kiko: hi
<zwnj> kiko: may i ask some questions?
<kiko> you may, but not exactly right now as I have a phone call to take
* zwnj will be right back
<kiko> carlos, did you see jane's reply?
<carlos> kiko: yeah, thanks
<carlos> I just sent an email to Rafa
<carlos> asking for more info
<kiko> carlos, if you need any more info from me, ping me!
<carlos> kiko: sure, I will do it! ;-)
<matsubara> hey carlos, could you take a look at: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+ticket/1930? I don't know if that is something that you can do or that needs some DB powers.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> matsubara: DBA needs to do that
<carlos> matsubara: I will handle that request
<carlos> (I need to provide Stuart with the SQL query to do it)
<matsubara> carlos: all right. thanks a lot!
<SteveA> kiko: yo
<kiko> phone
<SteveA> jordi, carlos, danilos; I have some comments on that wiki page
<SteveA> who should I talk with?
<carlos> SteveA: jordi and danilo prepared it
<SteveA> carlos: are you using carbon for langpack generation ?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> is it causing problems?
<SteveA> no, but karl wants to take the machine offline for 30 mins or 1hr sometime this week
<SteveA> is there anything special we should do about that?
<carlos> well, if it's running, I would need to execute it later or just skip that daily snapshot
<SteveA> when does it run?
<carlos> anyway, the process ends around 8:00 London time
<SteveA> am?
<carlos> it starts at 4:45
<carlos> yes
<carlos> AM
<SteveA> ok, that's fine then
<carlos> SteveA: thanks for checking it
<SteveA> danilos, jordi: ping me when you want to talk about the announcement
<danilos> SteveA: sure, I can do it right away
<jordi> SteveA: I'm ready
<SteveA> jordi: I'm talking to danilo
<SteveA> he can show you the changes in the wiki later
<jordi> okay
<jordi> if you want to move to #cm just say
<SteveA> we're done
<danilos> jordi: I'll be doing some changes in the wiki right now, and will let you handle the rest ;)
<jordi> danilos: always remember that if you want to handle everything, I'll be happy to let you do the task.
<danilos> jordi: I don't doubt it, but I hate to take destroy your fine work :P
<jordi> danilos: so, are there many changes to do?
<danilos> jordi: not too many, let me get you informed
<jordi> k
<jordi> SteveA: okay. Sorry about the "insider" language in some sentences. The text once was directed to launchpad@, not the actual KDE/GNOME people
<jordi> so some things have escaped the rewrites
<SteveA> it's fine
<SteveA> I think it's clearly written overall
<SteveA> salgado: ping, sometime, not urgent
<salgado> SteveA, pong
<jordi> kiko: where is the KIKO!?
<kiko> on drugs
<jordi> kiko: the KDE thingy is ready for your review. Do you want me to mail you about it so you don't forget?
<jordi> it's been reviewed by danilo/steve already
<kiko> no
<jordi> we want your ok too
<jordi> danilos: I'm thinking getting jonathan's view could be good too
<danilos> kiko: we want your announcement-foo over it, and I've heard your announcement-foo is this big: >------------------<
<kiko> oh ,am
<jordi> heh
<kiko> I'm in the middle of 5 convos
<Riddell> jordi, danilos: can I show that to toma for feedback?  (author of the KDERosettaCollaboration wiki page)
<jordi> Riddell: we were going to send this to the relevant KDE and GNOME list I guess
<Riddell> ok
<jordi> but sure, it'll be public very soon
<jordi> so go ahead if you want
<jordi> Riddell: wait before we have the final version though
<jordi> we're waiting for a final review
<Riddell> sure
<kristog> hello *
<flacoste> kiko, salgado: ping
<kiko> flacoste, can it be a bit later?
<flacoste> kiko: it could be, it's about the ticket expiration script, i need some pointers
<flacoste> kiko: i'll ping you a little bit later, maybe after lunch
<kiko> k
<kristog> i have a question for you: i wanted to have a commit-mailing-list for some pkg-team; people told me that LP can deliver bzr-commit-messages to people that are part of the team, i was wonderig if it is a good idea add fake accounts to the team (so fake LP user) with mail-address a ML address (something like team-commit@google...) as (at the moment) LP hasn't support for ML. 
* LarstiQ wasn't aware of LP doing any commit messages?
<kiko> kristog, you can create teams that have mailing lists as their contact addresses, no problem.
<kiko> however, we don't send commit emails out yet
<kiko> ddaa can perhaps fill you in on more of that.
<ddaa> well
<ddaa> actually, we'd love to have that feature
<kristog> yes :)
<ddaa> we've been planning to do it since early this year
<ddaa> but unfortunately we never had the round tuits to do it
<kristog> ddaa: uhm why not add the bzr-mail-plugin to the bzr repo?
<ddaa> kristog: we'll almost certainly have to something different
<ddaa> for example, to handle teams that do not have an explicit email address
<ddaa> and because which-team-to-which-repo is not explicit in the disk layout we use internally
<ddaa> and because anyway the host that contains the repos is generally considered compromised and would not be able to send mails
<ddaa> the list could go on like that for a long tim
<kristog> ddaa: why not create by defaults standard set of mailaddress for team? like pkg-telepathy-bugs, pkg-telepathy-commits..
<kristog> what you mean with "generally considered compromised" ?
<LarstiQ> sounds distro centric?
<ddaa> I mean the system that hosts the branch is considered a low-security system, with little privileges
<ddaa> kristog: we cannot make the existence of a mailing list a prerequisite for creating a team
<ddaa> besides, most branches in launchpad have nothing to do with packages
<kristog> ddaa: probably you are right, but i hope people will start use pkg-team for do package maintanance, at last for things like galago or telepathy which are not part of main and that have a lot of packges
<DANIELIT> HI
<kristog> and in the end, all teams should have a Ml for coordination...
<DANIELIT> I have a question, in the Galician TEAM what distro i must translate?
<DANIELIT> UBUNTU 5.10 6.06 or 6.16
<DANIELIT> ?
<ddaa> kristog: I have only the fuzziest idea of what you are talking about
<ddaa> I think launchpad should provide a mailing list functionality, but I do not think it's considered a priority. Ubunu-related MLs are done with mailmain at lists.canonical.com, and there are good third party services for upstreams.
<kristog> ddaa: sorry, someone rebooted this machine..
<ddaa> kristog: in summary, yes we would like to do that, I think that would be an extremely useful feature. But it requires some doing to integrate in Launchpad. On the other hand you should be able to tie something up with a cronjob that looks on http://bazaar.launchpad.net to do the job in the meantime.
<ddaa> kristog: I'm not very up to date with the status of the various bzr plugins, but you could get help on #bzr
<kristog> ddaa: there is a mail plugin written by (let me search), it do what i need, but i guess it should be installed on the main bzr repo
<ddaa> what do you mean "installed on the main bzr repo"?
<kristog> Installing a plugin is very easy! One can either install a plugin systemwide or on a user by user basis. Both methods involve create a "plugins" directory. Within this directory one can place plugins in subdirectories. For example, "plugins/bzrtools/".
<kristog> taken from the bzr website
<ddaa> well, yes, but what is relation with the location of the branch you want to watch for commits?
<ddaa> it's all designed so you can get full functionality without installing anything on a server
<kristog> i guess it should be installed in ~team/.plugins
<ddaa> on which system?
<kristog> on bazaar.lp.net
<kristog> as all people want know what is changed
<ddaa> there's no place, and no need, to install plugins on bazaar.lp.net
<ddaa> I think you have some misconceptions.
<kristog> yes.
<LarstiQ> installing the plugin on bazaar.lp.net will do nothing
<sivang> re folks
<ddaa> What I'm thinking of is setting a cronscript on any machine on the internet with a good enough uptime. That script will look for new commits on the branch on bazaar.lp.net, and send emails when it sees something new.
<LarstiQ> it is run locally on commit, there is no commit going on on launchpad, unless I severely misjudge the lp architecture.
<ddaa> It's, you know, decentralised.
<kristog> LarstiQ: https://launchpad.net/people/telepathy/+branch/cohoba/ubuntu
<ddaa> Having the feature on LP would make that user-run cronscript uncessary, and would allow for lower latency, but it's not necessary to get the feature.
<kristog> LarstiQ: no, you are right. sorry
<kristog> LarstiQ: on lp you can find only the commit messages..
<ddaa> bazaar.launchpad.net IS launchpad
<ddaa> it's just one of the non-web services, but it's the same application
<sivang> hmm, is there any bug reported or any plans to fix the odd feedback to LP name display on a spec's details page, in the left facelet ?
<sivang> for instance, if we take a look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/make-free-space-wizard , there a feedback request there, but I have no idea whom it came from and it's aligned and attached to my name in $NAME:$FEEDBACK manner, which really confuses.
<LarstiQ> kristog: I meant a commit action having a possible post_commit action. Of course, lp could scan on push.
* LarstiQ goes shopping
<jordi> kiko: I'm leaving
<jordi> kiko: tell us something about that doc
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> jordi, point 4 is badly justified.
<kiko> justify it by pointing out that people depend on online services which are also not open source, without qualms
<kiko> justify it also by pointing out that we have an open specification process, and that people that are willing to put in time to help us design good features can contribute
<kiko> jordi, should I send these in through email?
<jordi> kiko: er
<jordi> probably, because I don't have the time to fix it now
<kiko> ok.
<jordi> tia
<flacoste-lunch> kiko: ping
<kiko> flacoste, I don't think I will have time to chat today -- can it be tomorrow? or alternatively, can SteveA or salgado help you?
<flacoste> kiko: they sure can, i need instruction on how to setup a celebrity for the expiration script
<kiko> cool
<flacoste> salgado, SteveA: ^^^
* carlos -> supermarket
<carlos> see you tomorrow!!!
<SteveA> jordi: around still?
<SteveA> flacoste: you want to make a new celebrity?
<flacoste> SteveA: yes, i'm adding an expire-tickets.py script
<SteveA> what would the celebrity be?
<flacoste> SteveA: 'Support Tracker Janitor' or 'Support Request Expirer' or whatever 
<SteveA> so that a "Person or Team" is responsible for the actions of the script?
<flacoste> SteveA: exactly
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> the first question to ask yourself is, do we have a Team that fits this role well already
<SteveA> if so, then use that team
<SteveA> if not, we need a new Person/Team for this
* flacoste opens ICelebrity to see the exiting ones
<flacoste> SteveA: apart from the admin Team, I don't see any of the existing celebrities meaningful in that context
<kiko> malcc, cprov: can I get an opinion up at https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/50399 -- ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50399 in soyuz "Broken links at /people/$person/+packages" [High,In progress]  
<kiko> malcc, cprov: I'm not sure what the right fix is -- should distro release pages exist for the removed packages?
<SteveA> flacoste: not just celebrities, but Teams that exist already
<SteveA> for example, the shipit admins team is used for some particular things in shipit
<flacoste> SteveA: you mean on Launchpad?
<SteveA> yes, in production
<cprov> kiko: yes, I've fixed the base methods sometime ago
<SteveA> if you know of any, that's fine
<SteveA> if you don't, that's fine too.  we'll create a new one.
<cprov> kiko: but, there is a space constraint in that page that we should consider
<flacoste> SteveA: you think it should be a team?
<kiko> cprov, cool comment on the bug
<cprov> kiko: yup
<SteveA> flacoste: yes.  we don't have an explicit distinction between a person, a team and a robot
<SteveA> I think we should do but we haven't thought it through yet
<SteveA> so our convention is that scripts that need a personality in launchpad get a team
<SteveA> and perhaps, the person responsible for the script should be in the team
<SteveA> I think we'll have robots eventually
<flacoste> SteveA: some simple searches didn't turn out any team that suits the purpose
<mhb> hm ... (this is really not the best place to ask, but) how can you add a Wiki: URL  entry in your LP team account? I can't seem to find the right place where to do that ...
<SteveA> to add the celeb, you need a name for the team, get it added to sample data, add it manually to production (saves a DB patch)
<kiko> mhb, that's good ole bug 2369!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2369 in launchpad "Some people don't have a Ubuntu WikiName" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2369
<SteveA> and then add it as a celebrity
<flacoste> SteveA: ok, what do you think of Support Tracker Administrators? we already have Rosetta Administrators, Bounty Administrators, etc.
<SteveA> sure, that's a good precedent to follow
<SteveA> unless we have a new name for the support tracker :-)
<SteveA> is it "the answer machine" or something now?
<kiko> we don't have a name for it, though questions and answers was good...
<SteveA> QandA
<SteveA> Quanda
<flacoste> we have Answers and Questions, but the discussion never reached a conclusion, although most people thought that Support was fine
<kiko> stop brandifying
<kiko> I think support is a no-go 
<SteveA> Que?
<kiko> because of the confusion with commercial services
<kiko> right now the code has some bent towards "tickets", btw.
<kiko> there is precedent
<kiko> and people are even using it to place requests on launchpad admins!
<kiko> scary
<flacoste> kiko: i know, but the thing is that the plan is to turn the thing in a support market eventually, we'll have to rename it again at that time
<SteveA> what does google call these things...?
<SteveA> google answers I think
<kiko> flacoste, I am not sure the plan will pan out like that.
<BjornT> SteveA, flacoste: fwiw, i don't think a team is always a good choice for "script personalities". for example, if the UI will show that this person/team changed a ticket, then it looks really weird if a team did the change.
<mhb> kiko: and the best workaround for that is?
<flacoste> BjornT, SteveA: in that case, it will
<SteveA> BjornT: what will look weird?
<kiko> mhb, add the wikilink to the team's homepage content.
<mhb> ok
<flacoste> we will see a message from the Support Tracker Team
<SteveA> Support tracker admins ?
<flacoste> SteveA: right
<BjornT> SteveA: if a ticket was closed by the Suppport Tracker Team, with a few members. who did the change? why did the team end up as the "changer", and not the one who did the change?
<SteveA> I think it meakes sense that the support tracker admins are administring the support tracker
<SteveA> the homepage text can explain that it's a robot
<SteveA> that closes old tickets or whatever it needs to do
<SteveA> but I don't mind either way.
<SteveA> as I said, I think we'll have explicit robots in not so long anyway
<BjornT> but if it's called Support Tracker Admins, it should have members that can admin the support tracker, shouldn't it?
<flacoste> BjornT: that makes sense, but is outside of the scope of the current requirement
<kiko-zzz> BjornT, we could add launchpad admins to that team!
<flacoste> BjornT, SteveA: maybe I should use a person named 'Support Tracker Janitor'
<BjornT> flacoste: yeah. my point was that if that team has real members, it can't really have a description explaining that it's a robot. and it it's named like a robot, it doesn't really make sense to have it as a team.
<flacoste> BjornT: i'll go with the Janitor then, it's more specific and to the point
<SteveA> flacoste: that's fine
<SteveA> thanks for the discussion flacoste, BjornT 
<flacoste> yeah, thank you both!
<flacoste> SteveA: btw, did you receive my email regarding UDS?
<SteveA> flacoste: just seen it now
<SteveA> I've highlighted it, and I'll reply tomorrow
<flacoste> SteveA: ok, thanks
<_Nightwish_> hi
<_Nightwish_> danilos, jel si prisutan?
<danilos> _Nightwish_: jesam, al' te nista ne razumem ;)
<_Nightwish_> odlicno
<_Nightwish_> a ja ne mogu da ti saljem private
<_Nightwish_> jel nisam regovan
<_Nightwish_> kako da ugasim nalog na launchpadu?
<_Nightwish_> ne vredi
<LarstiQ> what language is that?
<_Nightwish_> ja tebi ne mogu da saljem
<_Nightwish_> Serbian
<danilos> _Nightwish_: hm, da li si bilo sta radio na launchpad.net?
<_Nightwish_> ne
<LarstiQ> _Nightwish_: haven't seen it before, not sure how it would sound
<danilos> _Nightwish_: pa otkud ti nalog? uvezen iz Debiana, neke Bugzille ili?
<_Nightwish_> mozda sam se regovao, davno
<_Nightwish_> negde
<_Nightwish_> ali nisam koristio
<_Nightwish_> i juce se regujem i vidim da sad imam dva naloga
<danilos> LarstiQ: you might get a chance to hear it on AllHands2006 if you're coming ;)
<_Nightwish_> pa bih jedan da ugasim
<danilos> _Nightwish_: onda koristi +mergeaccounts
<LarstiQ> danilos: I'm not a Hand, so no ;)
<danilos> time ces spojiti oba, odnosno ugasiti drugi
<_Nightwish_> kako to da izvedem?
<danilos> LarstiQ: ah, ok, I've seen you around a lot, so I just guessed you are :P
<_Nightwish_> sta je allhands 2006?
<LarstiQ> danilos: nope, just an active bzr user :)
<danilos> _Nightwish_: cek da pogledam tacno
<_Nightwish_> ok
<_Nightwish_> LarstiQ, where are U from?
<danilos> _Nightwish_: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge i launchpad.net/faq
<_Nightwish_> thx
<_Nightwish_> danilos, are u busy?
<danilos> _Nightwish_: sort of, why do you wonder; btw, lets keep Serbian in #launchpad-serbian
<_Nightwish_> ok
<LarstiQ> _Nightwish_: The Netherlands.
<SteveA> LarstiQ: hey, cool.  I'm moving there soon.
<LarstiQ> SteveA: you are? Cool!
<LarstiQ> SteveA: which part?
<SteveA> LarstiQ: Amsterdam
<LarstiQ> ok, that's decently visitable for me.
<bradb> anywhere with a red light district is!
<bradb> er
<LarstiQ> bradb: I could stay in Den Haag if I wanted that :P
<bradb> heh
<SteveA> There are more straightforward and cheaper ways of shopping for groceries.
<SteveA> LarstiQ: where in NL are you?
<_Nightwish_> danilos, i did ti. thx!
<LarstiQ> SteveA: Den Haag / The Hague.
<danilos> _Nightwish_: no problem, glad you made it ;)
<_Nightwish_> danilos, could you check something for me? i started to translate wiki page, could u look at it?
<danilos> _Nightwish_: sure, but I don't really understand where do you want me to help?
<_Nightwish_> just to see if all is ok
<_Nightwish_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto_sr
<flacoste> BjornT, SteveA: ping
<danilos> _Nightwish_: looks fine to me ;)
<danilos> _Nightwish_: except that it should be Cyrillic :P
<_Nightwish_> ql, thx again
<_Nightwish_> yea, i forgoted, u are from gnome team? right?
<SteveA> flacoste: yep?
<flacoste> SteveA: should I give a password, email address to the celebrity?
<SteveA> LarstiQ: sure, then when I am actually there, we should meet up and experience gezelligheid
<LarstiQ> haha :)
<LarstiQ> SteveA: sure, I'd like that.
<LarstiQ> SteveA: where did you learn 'gezelligheid' from?
<SteveA> originally , martijn faassen
<SteveA> ik auk spreek een klein bitje nederlands
<SteveA> (althoiugh I can't spell it)
<SteveA> flacoste: I don't know.  The minimum necessary not to break things, I think
<LarstiQ> SteveA: we'll get you up to speed, don't worry :)
<LarstiQ> SteveA: might I ask why you're moving over?
<SteveA> lots of reasons :-)
<SteveA> and cute girls who ride bicycles everywhere might be one of them
* LarstiQ giggles
<danilos> _Nightwish_: right, among other things ;)
<_Nightwish_> danilos, kako placaju ovi iz kanonikala?
<danilos> _Nightwish_: samo forinte, kao vole madjare i tako to ;)
<BjornT> flacoste: i think you should give the celebrity a confirmed email address, but not a password.
<_Nightwish_> danilos, lol
<danilos> _Nightwish_: inace, sasvim solidno :)
<flacoste> BjornT: what's the best way to create such a person? INSERT INTO or use an API method in make harness?
<SteveA> you'll need to prepare a database patch for production
<SteveA> that inserts that item
<SteveA> or at least a thing for stu to do
<SteveA> and also to update the sample data to include that record
<flacoste> SteveA: once I've got the person in sample data, it is easy to do the DB patch, it's just the initial records in sample data that I'm wondering how to create?
<BjornT> flacoste: the safest way is probably to create a script that creates the person using PersonSet. but INSERT statements would work as well.
<BjornT> flacoste: you can't to it as a real db patch, though. you have to leave it in schema/pending, and make sure that stub runs it when rolling out the revision.
<flacoste> BjornT: ok, i'll update sample data using PersonSEt and create a SQL script in pending for that
<SteveA> it can be done on production immediately your code passes review
<SteveA> so, it doesn't need to be synchronized exactly with the rollout
<BjornT> flacoste: you should talk to salgado about this person creation, though. he is currently adding a creation rationale to all Persons, and this celebrity would need a creation rationale as well.
<flacoste> BjornT: thanks for reminding me of that
<salgado> BjornT, flacoste, I guess we need a new item in PersonCreationRationale to use in entries like the bugzilla importer and this one the support tracker janitor. what do you guys think?
<flacoste> salgado: something like ROBOT?
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, i think so too.
<salgado> flacoste, I was thinking of something like LAUNCHPAD_REQUIRED
<salgado> so that we can use it for other things that are not actual robots, if we ever have any of them
<flacoste> salgado: more generic, indeed
<flacoste> BjornT: do you have a suggestion for the email address?
<flacoste> BjornT: more precisely, should it be a valid email address?
<BjornT> salgado: if we don't have any other use cases for LAUNCHPAD_REQUIRED, i think it doesn't hurt to be more specific.
<flacoste> support-tracker-janitor(at)launchpad.net?
<salgado> BjornT, agreed. but I don't like ROBOT because it doesn't make much sense as a rationale. do you have any idea on what to call it?
<BjornT> flacoste: how about janitor@tickets.lp.net?
<flacoste> BjornT: i prefer yours! should I file a RT to make than address work, currently, it will be dropped by our incoming processor
<flacoste> BjornT: actually, the current domain for incoming support email is support.launchpad.net
<BjornT> flacoste: not sure if it's worth making a special mailbox for it yet. it's a valid address, emails sent to it will end up in the launchpad-error-reports list.
<BjornT> flacoste: right. it should be on the support domain.
<flacoste> BjornT: ok, I'll use janitor@support.launchpad.net 
<BjornT> salgado: i don't like ROBOT as a creation rational either. can't think of anything better atm, though.
<SteveA> it is really funny to use robot actually
<SteveA> because that means "traffic light" in south africa
<bradb> I, Traffic Light
<flacoste> BjornT: why is is_valid_person still False after createPersonAndEmail and validateAndEnsurePrefferedEmail?
<LarstiQ> bradb: heh
<BjornT> flacoste: because it doesn't have a password. i don't think you want it to be a valid person, do you? i.e. do you want it to be possible for example assign tickets or bugs to it?
<flacoste> BjornT: no
<BjornT> ok, so that it's good that it's not a valid person.
<flacoste> BjornT: fine, I was just afraid that something might break if that wasn't the case
<flacoste> to what DB, make harness connects to?
<salgado> launchpad_dev
<flacoste> hmm, ok
<flacoste> so i should see my changes after a transaction.commit()
<salgado> I guess you need transactionmgr.commit()
<BjornT> flacoste: not sure transaction.commit() works in make harness. if not, use transactionmgr.commit() instead.
<kiko-zzz> I don't think it does so yes
<flacoste> transactionmgr? from where does this comes from?
<BjornT> flacoste: if you look in canonical/database/harness.py you see that it's the result from a initZopeless call
<flacoste> i see, it is a globs 
<flacoste> i don't need to import it
<kiko-zzz> you don't need to import anything in harness.py!
<kiko-zzz> it comes with battery included
<kiko-zzz> it is "the future" as salgado likes to say
<sivang> kiko-zzz: you could reimport some of the stuff just to make the test probably clearer. Python will disregard it anyways if it's already in IIRC.
<kiko-zzz> sivang, shh, don't bring facts into this discussion
<sivang> HAHA
* sivang rotfls
<ddaa> as a matter of fact
<ddaa> lifeless once told me he wanted to hack python so it would automatically try to imports names that are not found in the global scope
<ddaa> so maybe it is _indeed_ the future :)
* LarstiQ shudders
<LarstiQ> what happened with explicit is better than implicit?
<LarstiQ> already there are lookup rules people not familiar with python will trip over.
<ddaa> that was back when lifeless had not had enough Python Kool-Aid, I presume
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> the point was that if there was a single explicit name in the namespace
<lifeless> then bringing in names is predictable
<lifeless> and the '4 billion' imports problem goes away
<lifeless> in fact, I was given some good advice on how to make it happen as a module. Perhaps I should just get around to it
<ddaa> yeah, I can imagine you could make it work using the right black magic
<lifeless> oh yeah, good morning $folk
<LarstiQ> hi lifeless :)
#launchpad 2006-10-03
<ddaa> yay, got the new svn changeset expression logic to actually do something useful
<ddaa> namely, single file additions...
<ddaa> lifeless: it's funny how code refactoring and TDD sometimes leads you to absurdly overcomplicated intermediate states
<ddaa> When you have all the old logic in place, and the skeletal new logic hooked into the old code for some trivial case.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63668 in launchpad "No explanation for "Auto Tested"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63668
<jamesh> lifeless: any chance of getting the bzr-0.11 branches merged for launchpad, cscvs and bzr?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<mpt> jamesh, did you revert the description of bug 63106, or was that a glitch in the matrix?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63106 in launchpad "https://launchpad.net/products/+new ignores "Programming Language"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63106
<jamesh> mpt: I reverted it because it was misleading
<mpt> Misleading?
<jamesh> mpt: the bug is about the form ignoring the "programming language" field (so it doesn't get set on the resulting product)
<mpt> right
<mpt> So there are two ways to fix that
<mpt> (1) make the form pay attention
<mpt> (2) remove the field
<jamesh> when I say that the code used to create the product doesn't use the programming language field, I mean that the field input is not used in the createProduct() call (so is ignored)
<jamesh> your addition was about the programming language attribute on products not being used for anything once the product has been created
<mpt> and which is appropriate depends on what it would be used for
<mpt> Do you think (1) or (2) is most likely? Or something else?
<jamesh> (1) is what the rest of the initial comment was about -- the field is included on the product edit form, and does cause the product to get updated there.
<mpt> oh, I see
<mpt> So it does work somewhere, just not in the add form
<jamesh> it just looks like data loss at the moment, since everything else I enter on the +newproduct form appears as I typed it on the +edit form
<mpt> ok
<mpt> "it doesn't look like the programming language field is used at all" was a bit vague
<mpt> but, sorry for misinterpreting it.
<jamesh> no problem.
<jamesh> it is easier to record these sorts of conversations in bug comments rather than description edits though :)
<mpt> perhaps
<mpt> though I think it will be useful for bug report descriptions to acquire sentences of the form "This is not about X, because Y."
<jamesh> yep.  That is good in addition to a conversation.
<jamesh> mpt: btw, I put up a branch to collapse all the registered SourceForge.net trackers into a single entry, which should simplify things a bit
<mpt> That's excellent
<lifeless> jamesh: yeah, should be able to ;)
<jamesh> lifeless: thanks.  I guess we can do bzr-0.11 now rather than 0.11rc2
<stub> lifeless: What would be involved in setting up a launchpad branch that merges changes to launchpad/devel automatically that a) Don't contain new files in the form database/schema/patch-*.sql and b) Don't cause conflicts ?
<stub> and c) Passes the test suite
<lifeless> stub: write a make target that does it then its easy to hook into pqm
<lifeless> and having hooked it into pqm, we can do a cron job to do it
<stub> lifeless: But how do I write a make target that detects if files are newly added or not. Use bzr status | grep | wc ?
<lifeless> the target can use bzr status / bzr inventory/bzr diff / bzr status database etc to check file status
<stub> cool
<lifeless> i.e. bzr status database/schema should -> empty output in this scenario
<stub> Does pqm automatically reject a merge with conflicts?
<lifeless> we're not worried about abuse, we're worried about honest mistakes
<lifeless> and yes, pqm says fuckoff to conflict containing requests
<stub> ok.
<SteveA> morning
<lifeless> stub: so whats the branch for ? (bbs)
<stub> morning
<stub> lifeless: edge.launchpad.net - (almost) HEAD code running against the production database
<stub> Ideally, I would want to cherry pick each launchpad/devel commit onto that branch if the above conditions are met.
<stub> So if patches A, B, and C land, and B has a database change, then A and C are the only ones merged to launchpad/edge assuming the tests still pass for each of them.
<stub> But the current plan just says stop updating edge.launchpad.net as soon as someone lands a new database patch.
<stub> After every production rollout, we would need to sync up the launchpad/edge branch with reality though, reverting it to launchpad/production/x.xx and reapplying any outstanding patches or something like that if we did the cherry pick approach.
<carlos_> morning
<lifeless> stub: yup, no problems with all of thata
<jordi> hey
<jamesh> stub: could you have a quick look over the SQL in https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/jamesh/launchpad/bug-61590/full-diff ?
<stub> db patch review, or after comments or something?
<jamesh> stub: it isn't a db patch due to it not changing any schema, but BjornT suggested you might want to look at it
<jamesh> it is a bit of SQL to consolidate all the SourceForge type bugtrackers into a single one
<BjornT> stub: it's mostly because i remember you complaining about a sql script that wasn't reviewed some time ago. thought it wouldn't hurt to ask you to take a quick look at it.
<stub> jamesh: looks fine. Make sure running that script is noted on LaunchpadProductionStatus when it lands
<jamesh> stub: thanks.  I'll make sure to add it.
<lifeless> ok, pqm going down
<Ubug2> New bug: #63699 in rosetta "translation templates in focus-sis don't contain any items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63699
<jamesh> lifeless: with the bzr update, I don't think we need the bzrlib/plugins/bzrtools symlink anymore
<lifeless> jamesh: so whats are the branches I need ?
<jamesh> lifeless: jamesh/launchpad/bzr-0.11-support and jamesh/cscvs/bzr-0.11-support and a merge from bzr
<jordi> SteveA: nope, wasn't around anymore.
<lifeless> _thumper_: you are pqm enabled
<_thumper_> lifeless: cheers
<sivang> morning
<Ubug2> New bug: #63344 in language-pack-pl "[update-manager]  wrong translation crashes application" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63344
<jamesh> I wonder why ubugtu occasionally sends notifications like this to this channel?
<jordi> jamesh: maybe "rosetta related"?
<jordi> but they shouldn't be here
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<jordi> carlos: can you add the kyrgyz team to Ubuntu translators?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> jordi: done
<SteveA> jamesh: is your wiki page on using repositories up to date wrt how you use repositories with developing launchpad?
<jordi> carlos: great
<jamesh> SteveA: mostly.  These days I've been using checkouts for the branches under sourcecode/
<jamesh> with a script to create them or update them
<SteveA> jamesh: would you take _thumper_ through how to do an effective setup for working with launchpad branches?
<jamesh> also the branch of bzr-pqm it says to use is wrong (since we're using new bzr now)
<jamesh> okay
<jamesh> _thumper_: where are you up to so far?
<_thumper_> I am exploding a tarball from SteveA
<_thumper_> which is rocketfuel-built from yesterday
<SteveA> jamesh: I talked with martin about getting the bzr-pqm packaged for us
<SteveA> we should be using packages
<jamesh> _thumper_: okay.  Do you have your devpad account yet?
<_thumper_> yep
<_thumper_> the tarball contains rocketfuel-built/launchpad with a lot of files
<jamesh> _thumper_: first thing first, do you have bzr-0.11 and bzr-pqm installed?
<_thumper_> I have bzr 0.10.0
<_thumper_> I don't know about bzr-pqm
<jamesh> that's good enough
<_thumper_> is bzr-pqm packaged?
<jamesh> not at the moment
<_thumper_> should I grab bzrtools?
<jamesh> you can grab it with the following command: mkdir -f ~/.bazaar/plugins && bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm-devel/bzr-pqm/devel ~/.bazaar/plugins/bzr-pqm
<jamesh> _thumper_: yeah.  Install the bzrtools package
<jamesh> The above command will install a plugin locally that gives you a "bzr pqm-submit" command
<_thumper_> ok
<_thumper_> did the branch
<_thumper_> would be easier if I was running irc on my laptop :)
<jamesh> you can ensure that it worked by running "bzr pqm-submit --help"
<jamesh> which should print a short usage message
<_thumper_> yep, got that
<jamesh> if you'd prefer to switch over to your laptop, I can wait
<_thumper_> depends, is there going to be more copy and paste?
<_thumper_> it is handy working with two screens
<jamesh> a bit.  Some bits from this page: https://launchpad.canonical.com/WorkingWithSharedRepositories
<_thumper_> I have that up on the laptop
<jamesh> okay.  Lets get on to setting up the local repo.  You should follow the commands listed in the "Creating The Repositories" section
<jamesh> although you'll probably only need to create a repo for launchpad at the moment
<_thumper_> yep, done that
<jamesh> have you branched rocketfuel into that repo?
<_thumper_> no
<_thumper_> I have a tarball from SteveA that I have exploded locally
<_thumper_> what do I need to marry the two?
<jamesh> _thumper_: okay.  I have the rocketfuel-built/launchpad directory unpacked locally as ~/src/rocketfuel-built
<jamesh> so if you do the following command, it will install the main launchpad history into your repo:
<jamesh> cd ~/repo/canonical/launchpad
<jamesh> bzr branch ~/src/rocketfuel-built rocketfuel
<jamesh> that will take a while, but will make things quicker later on
<_thumper_> I'll move mine to the same location as yours
<_thumper_> to avoid confusion later
<jamesh> we'll also want to set up a similar repo on devpad.canonical.com
<jamesh> this will reduce the amount of stuff that needs to get pushed on the initial rsync
<_thumper_> ok, the branch command is running
<_thumper_> ok, I'm in devpad too
<jamesh> _thumper_: on devpad, you'll be putting your branches under /home/warthogs/archives/$USER
<jamesh> _thumper_: so after ssh'ing in, run the following commands:
<jamesh> cd /home/warthogs/archives
<jamesh> mkdir tim
<jamesh> cd tim
<jamesh> bzr init-repo launchpad
<jamesh> cd launchpad
<_thumper_> done so far
<jamesh> bzr branch ../../rocketfuel/launchpad/devel rocketfuel
<_thumper_> jamesh: fetch pahse 0/4
<_thumper_> s/ah/ha/
<_thumper_> I take it this takes a while :)
<jamesh> yep.  There are a lot of history to copy
<jamesh> s/are/is/
<_thumper_> all done, both locally and devpad
<jamesh> okay.
<jamesh> what are you going to be working on first?
<_thumper_> no idea
<_thumper_> probably find out at 10UTC
<jamesh> _thumper_: at various times, you'll probably want to make trivial changes that don't need to go through review
<_thumper_> jamesh: right
<jamesh> _thumper_: keeping a branch around for these sort of changes can be useful, so we'll set that up
<_thumper_> jamesh: ok
<jamesh> _thumper_: so locally, we'll create the branch:
<jamesh> cd ~/repo/canonical/launchpad
<jamesh> bzr branch ~/src/rocketfuel-built trivial
<jamesh> this command should be very quick because all the history needed by the branch is present in the repo already
<_thumper_> yep
<_thumper_> it was
<jamesh> we'll create a working tree for this branch under ~/src/lp
<jamesh> mkdir -p ~/src/lp
<jamesh> cd ~/src/lp
<_thumper_> what's the point of that?
<jamesh> bzr checkout --lightweight ~/repo/canonical/launchpad/trivial
<jamesh> _thumper_: if you look in ~/repo/canonical/launchpad/trivial, you'll notice that there are no source files for you to edit: only a .bzr directory containing revision control info
<jamesh> _thumper_: in contrast, the lightweight checkout only contains source files with a pointer to the branch in your repo
<_thumper_> jamesh: ah, I see
<jamesh> if you've committed all your changes on a branch, you can delete the checkout to save disk space without losing the branch
<_thumper_> ok
<jamesh> (the branch taking up around 300k rather than a few hundred megabytes)
<_thumper_> ~/src/lp/trivial now has 42M of stuff
<LarstiQ> that's due to the real data being in the repository storage though.
<LarstiQ> but at least you only pay that price once
<jamesh> okay.  Next you'll need to set up the branches under sourcecode/
<_thumper_> ok
<jamesh> I'll grab the script I use to create/update them
<jamesh> _thumper_: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileeNDO29.html <- you'll want to change my email address to yours
<jamesh> put it in ~/bin, or somewhere else on the path
<_thumper_> jamesh: what do you call it?
<jamesh> _thumper_: I called it setup-lp-sourcecode-dir
<jamesh> If you run it while in ~/src/lp/trivial, it will fill out the branches under sourcecode/ with checkouts of the rocketfuel-built directories
<lifeless> jamesh: you dont use config-manager ?
<jamesh> it will also add a small bit of ZCML to make sure you don't spam other people when testing things
<jamesh> lifeless: no.  I've just been doing things by hand.
<_thumper_> jamesh: running now
<jamesh> _thumper_: next thing: have your set up postgres according to https://launchpad.canonical.com/DatabaseSetup ?
<_thumper_> not yet
<_thumper_> database setup next?
<jamesh> _thumper_: those instructions are pretty easy to follow.  A few notes: setting log_statement='all' will generate a lot of log data so you may not want to turn that on, and you should definitely set fsync=off since it'll decrease the time tests take to run
<jamesh> _thumper_: for step (9), $your_launchpad_checkout will be ~/src/lp/trivial
<_thumper_> jamesh: I'll run through that now
<jamesh> There is also a bit of local apache setup to do, but it isn't on the wiki.  I'll find the details for that
<_thumper_> does the launchpad-database-setup script currently do the right thing?
<jamesh> no idea
<_thumper_> damn, almost worked
* ddaa rubs his eyes
<jamesh> morning ddaa
<ddaa> that much for hacking till midnight yesterday
<ddaa> SteveA: spiv: jamesh: _thumper_: meeting in 30 mins
<SteveA> ok
<_thumper_> ok
<cprov> good morning
<jamesh> _thumper_: how are you going so far?
<_thumper_> jamesh: just getting rid of 4 computers
<_thumper_> the patch in the script for postgresql.conf hit a problem
<_thumper_> so edited manually
<jamesh> I just followed the instructions on the wiki page when setting up my new laptop earlier this year
<_thumper_> might have been easier
<_thumper_> now it won't start
<jamesh> check the syslog or /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-8.1-main.log
<carlos> danilos: ping
<danilos> carlos: pong
<_thumper_> it is the certs that it can't find
<_thumper_> the script makes sym links but not described on the wiki
<_thumper_> so deleting symlinks
<_thumper_> I don't seem to have /etc/postgresql-common/postgresql.crt and .pem
<jamesh> _thumper_: I didn't have to do anything with certs when setting up the db
<_thumper_> jamesh: damn, now to find out why mine complains
<stub> Do you have postgresql-contrib installed?
<_thumper_> nope
<_thumper_> but I do have postgresql-contrib-8.1
<stub> Setting ssl=false in the postgresql.conf file should fix it, but not having the postgresql.crt indicates a slightly different environment to us.. hmm...
<jamesh> I'd have thought it'd get created when installing the package
<stub> _thumper_: Do you have openssl installed? 
<_thumper_> must have, can ssh
<stub> Is there an openssl command line tool?
<_thumper_> yep
<stub> ie. what the postgresql package installer would have used to generate that certificate
* stub runs out of ideas
<stub> pitti might know more
<stub> Or just set ssl=false and not worry about the cert
<_thumper_> I'll try that to get things going
<_thumper_> stub: ssl=false got it started
<jamesh> _thumper_: next you will need to set up apache so that you can access http://launchpad.dev locally for testing
<_thumper_> jamesh: still need to create user and run schema script
<jamesh> _thumper_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-June/009808.html contains most of the instructions, but use "features.launchpad.dev" where it says "blueprint.launchpad.dev"
<sivang> jamesh: there's also Kinnison's hack which releives you from having to use apache
<sivang> (in order to do the virtual hosts dance)
<lifeless> pqm is back
<ddaa> jamesh: duh!
<ddaa> bad fix in cscvs
<ddaa> the test case really means it
<ddaa> the  branch nick must not be set by cscvs
<ddaa> because it has nothing meaningful to set it to
<ddaa> if a branch nick is _required_, it should be something like "Launchpad import"
<jamesh> ddaa: Looks like it started getting set when I switched it over to WorkingTree.commit()
<ddaa> jamesh: was that part of the bzr-0.11 compatibility work?
<jamesh> I made the change during that work, but it looks like it wasn't necessary
<jamesh> and the WorkingTree.commit() in 0.11 does less than the version in older bzr, so using the Commit() object directly should be less bad
<ddaa> I'd be glad if you could fix it soon, so I would not have to pay attention when rolling out importd next time
<jamesh> done
* ddaa waits for the branch push
<jamesh> it is pushed
<ddaa> Looked at it, it's fine.
<ddaa> lifeless: land at your leisure :)
<ddaa> jamesh: thanks a lot
<lifeless> jamesh: don't use WorkingTree.commit for cscvs
<jamesh> lifeless: it isn't anymore.
<lifeless> jamesh: its the wrong policy layer
<jamesh> (in my branch)
* _thumper_ lunch
<ddaa> what is staging status, when will it get the latest code to run?
<carlos> ddaa: I think you should ask bradb
<stub> ddaa: Staging is still running bradb's branch. If that is a problem we need to work out what to do with brad
<ddaa> stub: no problem, I just made a cherrypick request
<ddaa> I trust that jamesh got it right, anyway it's difficult to get that feature wrong with the implementation strategy he used, and as long as the code matches the commit message
<ddaa> stub: if you could make that cherrypick soon, that would make some bzr folks quite happy
<stub> ok
<stub> timing was good - I'm currently waiting on pqm so I can test the current batch.
<ddaa> that's great, it will be possible to do "bzr get https://launchpad.net/bzr/trunk bzr.dev" and have it just work!
<ddaa> maybe, even bzr get https://launchpad.net/bzr, actually
<ddaa> will make communication around bzr branches in launchpad much easier
* ddaa -> lunch etc.
* carlos -> lunch
<AlinuxOS> hello launchpadders ;)
<AlinuxOS> I would like to ask, is it possible to visualise more then 10 strings on rosetta ? maybe 50 or more ? Can I setup that ?
<AlinuxOS> salgado, hi
<AlinuxOS>  is it possible to visualise more then 10 strings on rosetta ? maybe 50 or more ? Can I setup that ?(maybe you know...)
<salgado> hi AlinuxOS.  what's the page where you're seeing them?
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/ka/+translate
<AlinuxOS> for example debian-installer
<AlinuxOS> increase from 10 to 50 for example...
<AlinuxOS> salgado, maybe it's not implemented yet.
<salgado> AlinuxOS, that should be possible; I just need to find out how
<salgado> here we go... just add an "?batch=50" at the end of the URL. (e.g https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/ka/+translate?batch=50)
<AlinuxOS> salgado, ok... (it's just some users request....)
<AlinuxOS> salgado, mmm
<AlinuxOS> salgado, and to have that everytime ? :)
<AlinuxOS> I understand you but...translators are poor mortals :) (me too)
<AlinuxOS> It's quite tricky...
<salgado> it's not yet possible to have this without hacking the URL
<AlinuxOS> salgado, ok :)
<AlinuxOS> I hope it's will implemented with a common button ;)
<AlinuxOS> Thank You!
<salgado> spiv, around?
<braverock> ddaa: (or anyone else) can you help debug an import failure on registering a sourceforge cvs repository with bazaar?
<braverock> https://launchpad.net/products/xrms/trunk
<braverock> Import status: Test Failed doesn't give any useful feedback to help me fix the problem
<braverock> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr-register/+ticket/1936
<ddaa> braverock: look at https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests
<ddaa> I have written down the status of xrms
<ddaa> it looks like the default branch setting of of xrms/include/adobd/pear/readme.Auth.txt confuses our import tool
<ddaa> maybe other files have the same problem
<kiko> matsubara, did we cherry-pick request bug 59975?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59975 in malone "Edit bug tag form needs to cope with invalid values in tag field." [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59975
<ddaa> braverock: I do not think that bug is going to have any attention soon, we are focusing of svn support now
<braverock> ok, well did I do something wrong, or is this a bazaar bug?
<matsubara> kiko: nope, it's not on the list.
<braverock> I believe that the repository root is correct
<ddaa> neither
<kiko> matsubara, why don t we?
<ddaa> it's a bug in cscvs
<ddaa> the tool we use to magically create changesets out of CVS repository, and apply them
<braverock> ok.  can I change anything on the " the default branch setting of of xrms/include/adobd/pear/readme.Auth.txt" to unconfuse your tool?
<ddaa> braverock: if you have write access to the cvs repo, you could fix it so no file in has a default branch set
<braverock> and could you consider maybe adding a link to the full import report to the "import Failed" error?
<ddaa> we do plan to do that
<ddaa> the wiki page is a stopgap measure
<ddaa> I maintain manually.
<matsubara> kiko: just added to the list
<braverock> I don't think we've set branches on anything, but I'll check
<kiko> matsubara, +++
<braverock> someone else registered xrms in launchpad, and then abandoned it.  I picked it up, and hoped to get it in, because broader exposure on ubuntu would be good for xrms (even though xrms is already a very popular project)
<ddaa> braverock: when you do "cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@xrms.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/xrms/ rlog xrms/include/adodb/pear/readme.Auth.txt you should see a "branch" line in the heading (before individual revisions), it's that setting that is causing us trouble
<ddaa> I do not know cvs very much, so I cannot help you much more, though.
<braverock> unfortunately, this is an Attic file
<ddaa> ?
<braverock> so it's already been deleted from the repository
<braverock> perhaps you could ignore all Attic files
<ddaa> what makes you say it's an attic file?
<braverock> xrms/include/adodb/pear/Attic/readme.Auth.txt
<braverock> from your error
<ddaa> the error message reads Attic because cscvs tries to look up file there if there are not found at the expected location
<braverock> oh...
<ddaa> it's not an attic file, it's present when you do a checkout
<lifeless> ddaa: cvs import creates a default branch
<lifeless> fwiw
<ddaa> lifeless: look at the error
<ddaa> I looks like the default branch was reset after the initial import
<braverock> yes, adodb is a database abstraction library, and was probably created using cvs import
<ddaa> though I'm not too sure about it
<lifeless> ddaa: uel to the error ?
<ddaa> https://macquarie.warthogs.hbd.com/roomba/status/xrms-trunk/events/6/log
<ddaa> look at https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests for some diagnostic info
<ddaa> braverock: lifeless is the guy who wrote the default branch support code. I leave you in his capable hands
* ddaa -> back to lunch etc.
<braverock> thanks
<braverock> lifeless: I'd be happy to remove the default branch tag there too, if you've got an idea on the cvs command to do that with
<lifeless> ddaa: Attic should not be in the request line
<ddaa> lifeless: it does fix some imports
<lifeless> ddaa: for this specific one
<ddaa> right, but it's a fallback
<ddaa> first it try in the normal location, then if it does not find the file, it looks into the attic
<lifeless> so heres the glitch: there is no revision 1.1.1.2
<lifeless> the branch 1.1.1 is fine
<ddaa> and if the attic lookup fail, the error bubble up
<ddaa> so it's entirely an error reporting issue, not a logic issue
<lifeless> ddaa: sure. but look closer : rlog of xrms/include/adodb/pear/readme.Auth.txt
<lifeless> there is /no/ 1.1.1.2
<ddaa> lifeless: I looked
<ddaa> I know the revision is not there
<ddaa> but I have no clue why cscvs tries to make a filler cs 1.1->1.1.1.2
<lifeless> is that what its trying to do ?
<lifeless> whats in changeset MAIN.4167
<ddaa> yes, It's explained in https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests
<ddaa> MAIN.4167 is a filler cs 1.1->1.1.1.2
<lifeless> your sentence that begins 'in other words' on the help. page appears to be pure speculation.
<ddaa> yes it is
<ddaa> "it might be"
<lifeless> so fillers appear when the branch changes
<lifeless> I'd do a search in the file revision table for that file, all revisions, see what cscvs is thinking happened to it
<ddaa> that's more than I know about cscvs
<ddaa> but thanks for the advice
<ddaa> you suggest it might be a problem in the log parser and checking the catalog contents would help narrowing the cause of the problem?
<lifeless> something is inventing the .2
<lifeless> if its in the catalog then the catalog generator can be checked
<lifeless> if its not in the catalog then the application-of-changesets can be checked
<lifeless> it will narrow it down
<lifeless> As its a very small rlog I'd make a test case from it
<lifeless> later
<ddaa> thank you
<braverock> I've recorded the relevant parts of this conversation on the bug report https://launchpad.net/products/bzr-register/+ticket/1936
<braverock> and for the record, I'll note that there are far more projects still using cvs (especially large established ones like xrms) than using svn
<braverock> so I hope you can spend a little more time on it to get this resolved.  I'll do anything I can on this end to assist
<braverock> thanks for spending the time.
<Digital-Pioneer> Hello, all. I just registered with Launchpad, so I figured I'd swing by here and see what's happening. :)
<kiko> hey Digital-Pioneer 
<kiko> it's a busy tuesday
<kiko> as all tuesdays appear to be
<Digital-Pioneer> LOL
<Digital-Pioneer> Yes... Sever contrast to the activity on #uira (I'm assuming you mean channel population)
<Digital-Pioneer> *Severe
<kiko> what's #uira?
<Digital-Pioneer> Channel for UIRA. ;)
<Digital-Pioneer> UIRA: UIRA Isn't a Recursive Acronym.
<Digital-Pioneer> Stupid name, but I use it. We're working on a OSS flash IDE.
<ddaa> braverock: we are aware of that, but the fraction of cvs using projects is decreasing over time and the svn import code does not work nearly as well as the cvs import code. It's quite rare for a new CVS impont to fail (failure later when people do history-destroying surgery on the repo is another matter...)
<Digital-Pioneer> kiko: It used to be FFL.
<ddaa> braverock: if you look at the VcsImportRequests page, you'll see that almost all failures recorded there are on SVN.
<Digital-Pioneer> But some problems arose, so now it's UIRA. :)
<ddaa> braverock: I'm not dismissing the importance of CVS, I'm just explaining why the priorities are what they are
<braverock> ddaa: yes, i see that.  I'll happily change anything I can, but it would be nice to get this resolved, as xrms is one of the top few hundred projects on sourceforge, so getting it in launchpad/bazaar would be a nice additional boost
<braverock> i understand, I run a big project too ;)
<ddaa> braverock: you know how to make your case :)
<ddaa> once we have the python import done to satisfaction, I'll try to fix you
<braverock> thanks
<braverock> I'll leave you alone for a week or so ;)  I really do appreciate the time so far
<Digital_Pioneer> Finally. :)
<kiko> thanks stub, I appreciate that.
<salgado> kiko, my person-creation-rationale branch is blocked because of some unused authserver API. I mailed spiv asking him if it'd be okay to remove that API and he said yes. I added a branch which does that to his queue on friday but apparently he didn't have the time to review. can you review it for me? (it's the kind of diff you like to review: 7 files changed, 12 insertions(+), 462 deletions(-))
<salgado> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/trivialities/full-diff
<SteveA> salgado: I ca review it
<SteveA> kiko: I'll take this one
<salgado> SteveA, cool, thanks a lot. :)
<kiko> thanks SteveA!
<SteveA> salgado: r=me
<salgado> thanks SteveA!
<_thumper_> SteveA: ping
<ddaa> _thumper_: how's it going?
<_thumper_> ddaa: good
<_thumper_> ddaa: db all set up (I think)
<_thumper_> code branch set up
<_thumper_> now I just need the magic invokation to start it all
<ddaa> got the virtualhosting setup?
<_thumper_> ah, nope
<_thumper_> jamesh mentioned that just before going to sleep
<_thumper_> ozzies, what are they like?
<jamesh> _thumper_: did you see the mailing list archive page I pasted the link to?
<ddaa> I have set it up with apache here, but some people have setups that do not involve using several hundred thousand lines of C
<SteveA> _thumper_: hi
<_thumper_> hmm.. launchpad private archives
<_thumper_> SteveA: just working on the virtual hosting
<SteveA> ok, any problems?
<jamesh> _thumper_: you log in using your email address plus the password you chose when joining the list
<ddaa> once you have that set up, go to your launchpad tree, then "make schema" (if not already done) and "make run"
<_thumper_> ok
<_thumper_> I'm in... 
<ddaa> finally, you should have your toy launchpad at http://launchpad.dev/
<jamesh> _thumper_: so remember to write "features.launchpad.dev" wherever it says to write "blueprint.launchpad.dev"
<_thumper_> ok
<_thumper_> why the change?
<ddaa> brand consolidation
<jamesh> because we moved the content that appeared at blueprint.launchpad.net to features.launchpad.net
<_thumper_> :)
<jamesh> _thumper_: you'll be happy to know a lot of this stuff you've been doing is one-off
<_thumper_> I did a lot of apache config hacking in my last job
<_thumper_> so not phased by that
<ddaa> well, if we needed to do it every week, there would at least be up-to-date documentation :) I think that goes without saying
<ddaa> just consider it's part of an initiation ritual :)
<_thumper_> at least I don't have to run through a tunnel of you guys armed with paddles :)
<jamesh> ddaa: I noticed that the viewvc import says "test failed".  I guess it is suffering from the same directory move issue other svn imports have been?
<ddaa> naw, paddles are for wuss
<ddaa> we use klingon painsticks here
<ddaa> jamesh: bingo
<ddaa> if somebody wants to do the bazaar meeting minutes for me, I'd be glad to be back at fixing it!
<jamesh> looks like the fake .bzr dir patch has been cherry picked into production
<kiko> jamesh, surprisingly so!
<kiko> jamesh, could you blog about it I wonder?
<ddaa> kiko: this email is definitely scary
<kiko> ddaa, waaah
<ddaa> I need to read it more carefully, but apparently the guy claims to be amnesic and to be the victim of some kind of con job.
<kiko> what does it have to do with ubuntu?
<ddaa> it does not make a lot of sense though, it might be just a nutcase
<ddaa> I'll try to make sense of it and send you a reply.
<kiko> heh. okay.
<_thumper_> ddaa: apache config done, runlaunchpad.py fails with no command line params
<ddaa> _thumper_: make run
<ddaa> "make run" that is
<_thumper_> ddaa: thanks, it is doing something now
<_thumper_> w00t
<jamesh> so you have a local Launchpad instance up and running?
<_thumper_> ddaa: got it going
<_thumper_> yep
<matsubara> carlos: ping
<carlos> matsubara: pong
<matsubara> hi carlos, could you take a look at: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/63236 ? Is there any reason for that page at all? Can I change it to a BrowserNotification instead?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63236 in rosetta "Change the +export page message to a BrowserNotification message." [Low,Unconfirmed]  
<matsubara> s/to a/to use a/
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I thought I already answered it...
<carlos> matsubara: the answer is yes, you can
<matsubara> okie, thanks carlos 
<carlos> you are welcome
<ddaa> _thumper_: congrats
* ddaa is busy translating literally brain-damaged blabber
<kiko> salgado, I love incremental diffs
* _thumper_ getting cup of tea
* _thumper_ happy
<salgado> kiko, so do I... did you know they can be generated with interdiff? :p
<kiko> salgado, or bzr -r X..
<salgado> only if you've committed
<kiko> i've learned to commit
<salgado> btw, now it's time to commit because the pending-reviews page is telling me I have a conflict with rocketfuel
<kiko> heh heh
<salgado> do you want the interdiff? (even for this pretty small diff)
<flacoste> salgado: what happens to emails sent by a script run in a test subprocess?
<kiko> salgado, not really
<salgado> flacoste, they should be stored in stub.test_emails, I think.  IIRC I do check that in some places
<flacoste> salgado: really!?! how does execute_zcml_for_scripts knows it is running inside a test harness and should run the particular ftest.zcml file?
<salgado> maybe it uses the testrunner config?
<salgado> let me see if I can find an example
<ddaa> kiko: sent mail
<kiko> ddaa, thanks a mil
<ddaa> I believe this guy is _actually_ brain-damaged and delusional
<ddaa> and he is probably being abused too
<ddaa> we should make sure we do not have any support contract or other for-pay service
<ddaa> then ignore him
<kiko> ddaa, I'll forward it on. :)
<ddaa> kiko-fud: there is actually a low probability that somebody is abusing him and posturing as Canonical
<ddaa> but we won't be able to find out unless we get to talk with somebody more articulate
<salgado> flacoste, hmmm. looks like I was wrong. we don't seem to have any tests that check stub.test_emails after running a script as a subprocess
<flacoste> salgado: i think they are just dropped
<flacoste> salgado: because execute_zcml_for_scripts loads script.zcml and in there the email stuff is configured outside the tree ("../*-email.zcml")
<salgado> maybe you need to include package-includes/mail-configure-testing.zcml
<salgado> in script.zcml, that is
<flacoste> hmm, maybe. anyway, I don't need that, I was just wondering what would happen with the notifications messages
<flacoste> salgado: thanks for your help!
<salgado> flacoste, you're welcome. :)
<salgado> malcc, around?
* bradb & # lunch
<salgado> cprov, help! (got another nascentupload failure)
<cprov> salgado: where ?
<cprov> salgado: hope in test env, not in production ;)
<salgado> cprov, yeah, locally. it's in test_uploadprocessor
<salgado> cprov, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileZOUWDC.html
<salgado> cprov, and https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileA6oyfF.html contains my changes to nascentupload.py
<cprov> salgado: well it was aborted earlier than expected, changes_maintainer isn't filled
<cprov> salgado: does person = getUtility(IPersonSet).ensurePerson raises something ?
<cprov> salgado: I think we already discussed it, no ?
<salgado> cprov, no, it's self.distrorelease.displayname that is raising something other than UploadError
<salgado> (I think)
<salgado> cprov, yeah, we discussed it but at that time I was missing the except UploadError
<cprov> salgado: yes, could be
<salgado> it looks like now I'm missing an "except BrokenUploadPolicy:"
<cprov> salgado: let me check the code
<salgado> at least that is the exception being raised by self.distrorelease
<salgado> ah, great. that exception only exists for testing purposes and is defined in test_uploadprocessor.py
<cprov> salgado: yes, it's for testing the exception handler
<salgado> oh no, it does a raise Exception("Exception raised by BrokenUploadPolicy for testing.")
<cprov> salgado: anyway, in order to make that code pass (actually send the email) you need to call verify_changes before this time.
* carlos -> gym
<carlos> see you!!!
<carlos> danilos: do you need anything from me before leaving?
<danilos> carlos: no, I am fine, I'll be working for another half an hour or so
<danilos> carlos: thanks
<salgado> cprov, why does BrokenUploadPolicy raises an Exception? can't it be an UploadError?
<carlos> danilos: ok
<cprov> salgado: no, check uploadprocessor, there is a bare exception which is what we are trying to test
<salgado> cprov, it looks like unless I add a bare except (or an except Exception:) to parse_address, we'll keep having problems on this code forever
<cprov> salgado: I have this feeling too, something looks wrong with that multi exception handler in uploadprocessor.
<salgado> it shouldn't be a problem since the self.distrorelease is not /really/ required there and will be issued in many other places that are crucial to the processing of the upload
<cprov> salgado: well, try it.
<salgado> yeah, it works as expected
<cprov> salgado: what exception are you getting ?
<salgado> cprov, I'm getting an Exception, which is raised by BrokenUploadPolicy.setDistroReleaseAndPocket()
<cprov> salgado: uhm, test is wrong, decided to raise a test exception where we already expect UploadError
<salgado> eh?
<salgado> you said it had to raise an Exception
<cprov> salgado: I was wrong, we do not expect any exceptions other than UploadError, to happen via that path, it looks like a simple test convenience for me
<salgado> cprov, okay. then I can change the test to raise UploadError?
<cprov> salgado: of course, the purpose of the test is to verify if we handle a unexpected exception, but it's imporssible to happen in this path
<cprov> salgado: no, the right thing to do would be find another path where a Exception could occur and use it, instead of the current one, which already transform the NotFound in UploadError and deal with the remaning data. But as you can see, it's not your problem, it's something that is getting worst and worst as more as we try to workaround it.
<salgado> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.devel/84113
<kiko-fud> salgado, yeah
<salgado> cprov, so, for now, changing BrokenUploadPolicy to raise UploadError() is okay?
<cprov> salgado: it will produce different result, test will fail.
<salgado> cprov, so, what should I do, then?
<kiko> salgado, change it and fix the test?
<salgado> that is done already
<salgado> but by cprov's last message I assumed this wasn't acceptable
<cprov> salgado: well, you want the distrorelease to create a person, but last malcc's fix assume person is created and able to recieve email to handle unexpected exceptions
<cprov> salgado: by invoking self.distrorelease.displayname you cause an *unexpected exception* too earlier for the current implementation.
<salgado> unexpected exception or an UploadError?
<cprov> salgado: the BrokenPolicy emits a Exception.
<cprov> salgado: which is caught as an unexpected expection in uploadprocessor (this is utterly confusing)
<salgado> now it emits an UploadError, as you said it'd be okay to do
<Burgwork> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/desktop-multiplier/2.2-3-0ubuntu1
<Burgwork> how do I get from that page to the main product page?
<cprov> salgado: but it's not, you will break the test.
<salgado> cprov, you mean, it won't give the expected output or it won't exercise the code path that it's expected to?
<cprov> Burgwork: there is no way, file a bug and/or use this instead: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/desktop-multiplier/2.2-3-0ubuntu1
<Burgwork> cprov, so the UI currently doesn't support those kinds of linkage?
<Burgwork> https://launchpad.net/people/support-userful <-- and how do I create this team?
<cprov> salgado: if it gives the same result it's only for luck, because UploadError is caught and treated in different way than a Exception
<salgado> cprov, no, it doesn't give the same output, but that I can fix easily. (already done that even)
<cprov> Burgwork: it does support it, we are just trying to organize the pages better, fewer pages easier info in fewer steps.
<Burgwork> yes
<Burgwork> ok
<cprov> salgado: the test became pointless if you do so. I would preffer to disable it instead of the modification.
<Burgwork> cprov, can I get you to merge two teams?
<salgado> Burgwork, that's not possible
<Burgwork> oh, joy
<cprov> Burgwork: see if the page I pointed you has all the info you need, if not, please file a bug in soyuz we will address it soon
<Burgwork> ok, I want to shoot LP right now
<Burgwork> cprov, https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/63808
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63808 in soyuz "/distros/$distro/+source/blah page links badly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<cprov> salgado: can't you create a person w/o the distrorelease name for while ? 
<Burgwork> salgado, then can I get a team deleted?
<cprov> Burgwork: thanks
<Burgwork> cprov, general feedback: what LP really sucks at right now is showing the relationship between the same product in different places
<Burgwork> which ironically, is supposed to be its strong point
<salgado> Burgwork, no, that's not possible either. :/
<salgado> cprov, that would defeat the whole purpose of PersonCreationRationale
* Burgwork wonders if the LP bit off more than they could chew
<Burgwork> salgado, let me tell you what I want and then you can tell me if it is possible. https://launchpad.net/people/support-userful <-- I need to create this team, which is autogenerated, with myself as the admin
<Burgwork> and then I need https://launchpad.net/people/userful-support to go away
<salgado> Burgwork, so, the first issue is that https://launchpad.net/people/support-userful was created as a person and thus it won't be possible to turn it into a team without manual DB hacking
<Burgwork> oh bloody hell
<salgado> Burgwork, the email address associated with that person should be something like support@userful.tld
* salgado checks
<Burgwork> it is
<salgado> Burgwork, do you have access to that email address?
<Burgwork> salgado, I don't directly, but I can
<cprov> salgado: uhm, knowing it was motivated by an upload (dbschema), it is a text field, we have timestamp and we only deal with ubuntu should suffice, IMO. The bigest problem is that we don't have distrorelease info at the time we create person and it will require huge changes in NU workflow, but is your call.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63808 in soyuz "/distros/$distro/+source/blah page links badly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63808
<salgado> Burgwork, then one option would be to merge the support-userful account into yours, then delete the support@userful email that will be assigned to you and register that email as the email address of https://launchpad.net/people/userful-support
<salgado> this way future uploads mentioning the support@userful.tld domain will be assigned to that team
<salgado> s/domain/email address/
<Burgwork> sounds good
<salgado> but the existing upload will be assigned to you
<salgado> actually, you'll be listed as the maintainer of desktop-multiplier
<salgado> cprov, okay, I think that hardcoding "Ubuntu" for now will do the job
<cprov> salgado: nice, big xxx and we can improve it when fixing NU workflow
<Burgwork> salgado, I still want support@userful.com to be the maintiner
<Burgwork> is there a bug out there for "auto created people should be able to be turned into teams"?
<Burgwork> because this is not the last time you are going to be dealing with thtis, I am sure
<salgado> Burgwork, no, I don't think there's a bug for that
<Burgwork> what shoudl I file it against?
<salgado> Burgwork, it may be trivial to implement it.  file it against launchpad
<salgado> Burgwork, actually, if you're not in a hurry it may be a better idea to wait until I fix the bug
<Burgwork> not really
<Burgwork> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/63812
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63812 in launchpad "Autocreated people should be trivially turned into teams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Burgwork> salgado, is there a bug for "people <--> teams should be trivial"?
<matsubara-lunch> bug 36966
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36966 in launchpad "Convert person to team" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36966
<Burgwork> ah
<matsubara-lunch> Burgwork: I think yours is a dupe of 36966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63812 in launchpad "Autocreated people should be trivially turned into teams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63812
<salgado> yeah, it looks like a bug indeed
<salgado> s/bug/dupe
<salgado> but I don't like the title
<salgado> I'm not sure we actually want to turn persons into teams.  on the other hand, an auto-created person is only called a person because we don't know if we should have created a person or a team
<salgado> kiko, any chance of some review love today? ;)
<kiko> salgado, sure. 
<SteveA> dude
<SteveA> I have room for more love in my life
<SteveA> particularly tonight
<SteveA> what do you want reviewed?
<salgado> SteveA, it's salgado/launchpad/mirror-management-tweaks, which kiko already reviewed. it's just a review of the last changes I've done that is missing
<guibis> Hi i have a problem to log in launchpad ...
<kiko> guibis, what's up?
<guibis> I try to log in order to report a bug about edgy, and i give my right mailaddress my right password, and after i come back to the page where i were like a none registred ...
<kiko> guibis, you need to already be logged in to file a bug.
<guibis> I know but evenif i am on this page https://launchpad.net/, i can't log in .
<BjornT> guibis: do you have cookies enabled?
<guibis> sorry to disturb you, i am a big shit ! now i can give my bug about black screen just after the x .... thks !
<kiko> sure
<bradb> guibis: Don't worry, it's our fault that the page doesn't remind you to see if you have cookies enabled.
<kiko> or detect it
<bradb> yeah
<guibis> yes, but a simple problem like that, i would be aware about it !
<bradb> bug 30679
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30679 in launchpad "Login requires cookies, but does not say so" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30679
<guibis> ok i add a comment on it.
<guibis> done
<SteveA> salgado: so, I'm confused.  What exactly should I review?
<salgado> SteveA, well, I guess it's better to leave it for kiko, since he already reviewed the branch. (that's what I tried to say in my last message)
<SteveA> salgado: ok
<matthewrevell> kiko: ping
<kiko> matthewrevell, pong
<matthewrevell> Hi :) I'm just summarising the Launchpad news for The Fridge.
<kiko> cool
<matthewrevell> A URL seems to be broken.
<matthewrevell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+releasemirrors
<matthewrevell> Gives OOPS-276C490
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/276C490
<matthewrevell> Apologies, I've just seen your post in launchpad-users
<elmo> matthewrevell: that should be +cdmirrors
<matthewrevell> elmo: Thanks.
<elmo> JOOI, where did you get releasemirrors from?
<kiko> crack
<kiko> I sent it
<mhb> hello
* flacoste puts out tt-workflow up for review
<flacoste> anybody wants to do a quick review of my 8600 lines branch? (jjust oking)
<flacoste> (just joking, that is)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<salgado> kiko, I know you're going to read it anyway, but my last email to launchpad@ (subject Re: Direct Person Creation) could do with some input from you.
<kiko> yeah, I know.
<salgado> I'm reminding you because I just sent another one
<kiko> I know.
<ddaa> Ah, I get to delete the first big chunks of old cscvs code replaced by the new svn changeset logic :)
<AlinuxOS> To get 50 strings per page I do: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/ka/+translate?batch=50
<AlinuxOS> but after some string translation I get this message:
<AlinuxOS> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Weve recorded what happened, and well fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. 
<AlinuxOS> If this is blocking your work, let us know on the launchpad-users mailing list (requires subscription). Include the error ID OOPS-276A553 in your message.
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/276A553
<AlinuxOS> What's wrong ?
<ddaa> apparently, the URL query part confused launchpad
<ddaa> and it tried to lookup a language by the name 'ru?batch=50'
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> ha
<ddaa> apparently it redirected you to:
<salgado> AlinuxOS, basically, when you already have an "?" in the URL, you should add an "&batch=50" at the end, instead of the "?batch=50"
<ddaa> http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/ka/+translate?start=970&alt=ru?batch=50
<salgado> AlinuxOS, but this is not supported, so you may experience other similar problems
<ddaa> and of course, it crashed trying to parse that
<ddaa> I think that should be considered a bug, but as salgado points it, hacking the batch size is unsupported, so it would be a low priority bug
<ddaa> In the meantime, it's a case of "don't do that".
<jordi> hey
<jordi> My friend josep had 3 launchpad identities, and has merged them using the "josep" launchpad id
<jordi> but when trying to change his wikiname, lp says that "josep" is already owned by some other user.
<jordi> which is also him
<jordi> hm, nm, I think he solved it
#launchpad 2006-10-04
<lifeless> if you want to have the batch size, add &batch=50, not ?batch=50
<lifeless> as salgado said, doh.
<ddaa> lifeless: I was about to go to bed
<ddaa> when I found this
<ddaa> http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.python/browse_thread/thread/2478cc7e5bcc6c30/
<ddaa> makes import statements redundant :)
<ddaa> also provide lazy importing of selected modules
* ddaa -> bed now
<pablof> hello, somebody help me  ?
<pablof> how can i change the Translation Group of a product ?
<pablof> thanks
<jamesh> lifeless: could you try doing the bzr-0.11-support merge to rocketfuel again?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63898 in launchpad "kill canonical.foaf package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63898
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> jamesh: how's the bzr-0.11 thing going?
<jamesh> SteveA: yesterday's merge failed, and lifeless said he'd try it again today (I fixed the cscvs test failures I missed before).  I pinged him a few hours ago, but haven't got a response
<jamesh> as far as I can tell, it should successfully merge this time.
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> morning
<sabdfl> morning all
<fabbione> hey sabdfl 
<jamesh> sabdfl: with a patch we rolled out yesterday, you can do "bzr branch https://launchpad.net/products/bzr" and get a branch of bzr
<jamesh> not quite lp: URLs, but it is close
<_thumper_> morning
<sivang> morning
<sabdfl> jamesh: very very cool! i wonder, were we getting any 404's suggesting people were doing that instinctively?
<sabdfl> hey fabbione! you hanging out in our part of town too?
<fabbione> sabdfl: have been doing it for a long time :)
<jamesh> sabdfl: a few, yes.
<SteveA> jamesh: does it do a redirect to do that?
<jamesh> SteveA: it creates a bzr branch reference (the same kind of pointer you get in a lightweight checkout)
<jamesh> SteveA: so it pulls all the branch data directly from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ (and records the bazaar.launchpad.net URL as the parent)
<SteveA> wow
<jordi> heya
<carlos> jordi: hi
<carlos> so, did you send that email?
<jordi> carlos: no, I have to ammend according to kiko's comments, and I left LliureX at 20:30 last night.
<jordi> I'm doing rosetta this evening
<carlos> I think mpt did those changes based on kiko's input
<carlos> anyway, don't worry until this evening
<jordi> oh really?
<carlos> I think so
<jordi> ok, I can send early in the evening though
<jordi> maybe in a while if I can find the time
<carlos> I've incorporated your points while copyediting the page.
<carlos> Cheers
<carlos> --
<carlos> Matthew Paul Thomas
<carlos> http://mpt.net.nz/
<AlinuxOS> carlos, is it possible in this precise moment translate official gnome in rosetta ?
<carlos> no, because we don't have a way to sync automatically from GNOME's CVS
<carlos> danilos: ping
<danilos> carlos: pong
<AlinuxOS> carlos, it's only for the moment ? or it's future project ?
<AlinuxOS> Entrans is still crappy and buggy to use.
<AlinuxOS> danilos, privet ;)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: hi ;)
<carlos> it's a future project
<AlinuxOS> carlos, very future ? :)
<carlos> it's not a high priority right now
<carlos> and we don't have time to schedule it yet
<carlos> we have something started by zyga thought
<carlos> but he ran out of time
<AlinuxOS> and search inside a module ?
<carlos> that's high priority once we finish our current tasks
<carlos> danilo will do it
<AlinuxOS> for example I need to search a phrase inside debian-installer ..or I remember a string number :)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, wow :) good.
<danilos> AlinuxOS: bug 44
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44
<danilos> AlinuxOS: btw, the workaround people use now is to download a PO file and look for the string there
<AlinuxOS> guys can I see entire list of high priority bug of rosetta ?
<AlinuxOS> danilos, me too :)
<AlinuxOS> but it's not so fast.
<AlinuxOS> and great thing may be... if you have a possibility to search a phrase in original (unicode) language and in english too, not only in a single .po filke but in entire language (Ex: Georgian) project.
<carlos> AlinuxOS: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+specs
<carlos> AlinuxOS: that's the way we are going to implement it, search for translations and english strings
<carlos> AlinuxOS: our current top priority ones are https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/1.0
<AlinuxOS> carlos, thanks...
<AlinuxOS> Great Job! ;)
<carlos> AlinuxOS: https://features.launchpad.net/products/rosetta/1.0/+specs <- This is the right link
<sabdfl> shouldn't need the last +specs
<sabdfl> (and won't need the /products soon either
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, hello ;)
<sabdfl> privet :-)
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, no in Georgian:  (gamarjoba).
<carlos> sabdfl: well, that's a bug in our navigation links ;-)
<AlinuxOS> privet = russian ;)
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, I knew about your response to a letter from Ministry of Instruction of Georgia, they are going to use Kubuntu in Georgian schools and that's great!
<AlinuxOS> (sorry for offtopic launchpaders)
<jamesh> it is unfortunate that we need to keep the /+spec/ bit in the features.launchpad.net URLs if we want to include product series URLs
<jamesh> be nice to have https://features.launchpad.net/rosetta/spec-name
<AlinuxOS> I'm just proud of Ubuntu/Launchpad & Co ;)
<lifeless> SteveA: can we do a voice call ?
<SteveA> lifeless: I'm in a conf call now
<lifeless> SteveA: ok, well ping me when you are free. its 2000 here for reference
<jamesh> lifeless: have a chance to try the bzr-0.11-support merge again?
<lifeless> jamesh: just about to as it happens
<jamesh> thanks
<lifeless> jamesh: we have j-a-meinel here so have been sprinting all day
<lifeless> pqm is down for manual merge
<lifeless> spiv: zope has a wsgi module too
<lifeless> jamesh: passed
<jamesh> lifeless: great.
<lifeless> its only lp, cscvs and bzr to update right ?
<lifeless> and what commit message do you want ? '[r=lifeless]  Update to bzr 0.11' ?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> that sounds good
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> did we arrange to have lunch today?
<BjornT> no, tomorrow.
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA> BjornT: late lunch, after lp meeting?
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<ddaa> good morning
<lifeless> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> lifeless: want that voice call?
<lifeless> please
<lifeless> in 5 minutes ?
<SteveA> ok, call me when you are ready
<lifeless> skype ?
<SteveA> oh, sure.  i'll run it
<lifeless> whats the account name to call ?
<SteveA> implied
<lifeless> jamesh: all done. Can you do submit a merge to dists to remove the bzrtools from the configs ?
<BjornT> SteveA: sure, late lunch is ok.
<sabdfl> AlinuxOS: very happy to hear that!
<ddaa> _thumper_: hello, how's it going today?
<_thumper_> ddaa: good, mostly reading today
<_thumper_> wiki pages on launchpad mostly
<_thumper_> but just looking at launchpad.conf now
<ddaa> launchpad.conf does not make very interesting reading
<_thumper_> not overly
<_thumper_> but started with the makefile
<AlinuxOS> sabdfl, ;)
<ddaa> Did someone suggested that you read launchpad.conf?
* AlinuxOS is happy too.
<_thumper_> no
<_thumper_> just looking
<_thumper_> ddaa: where is the initial entry point for lp?
<_thumper_> the display thereof
<ddaa> initial entry point?
<_thumper_> what gets displayed when you hit launchpad.dev
<ddaa> well... it's built on zope, so if you want to go top down like that it's going to take... a long time...
<_thumper_> the executive summary should be find
<_thumper_> s/find/fine
<_thumper_> I worked on a plone zope2 site before
<_thumper_> with a big zodb
<_thumper_> which launchpad doesn't have
<ddaa> Okay, so in my perception, when you got a page and you want to know what produces it...
<ddaa> You start by figuring out what content object this page is displaying.
<_thumper_> yeah, the object and its view I gess
<ddaa> Consider https://launchpad.net/people/ddaa/+branch/bzrk/dev
<ddaa> it's displaying a branch
<ddaa> actually, it's the index page for the branch
<ddaa> that is it is an alias for https://launchpad.net/people/ddaa/+branch/bzrk/dev/+index
<ddaa> so you look in lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/branch.zcml
<_thumper_> ok
* sivang also follows the fascinating drill down :-)
<ddaa> here you'll find an entry for +index with for="IBranch" (or something close to that)
<ddaa> this element will tell you which template is used for this page, with which view class
<_thumper_> yep, see it
<ddaa> the templates are all in lib/canonical/launchpad/templates
<ddaa> and the view classes are all in lib/canonical/launchpad/browser
<_thumper_> ok
<ddaa> the view class whatever it needs to do, but eventually it ends up talking with content classes
<ddaa> the content classes are all in lib/canonical/launchpad/database
<ddaa> however, the browser classes only talk to content classes through zope security proxies
<ddaa> that enforce permissions and stuff like that
<sivang> ddaa: those proxies are actually factories ?
<ddaa> sivang: ask someone who actually understand that stuff, will you :)
<sivang> hehe
<ddaa> the security proxing is done with two important bits of code, the zope interface(s) for the content class
<ddaa> all zope interfaces are in lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces
<_thumper_> what is the facet attribute of <browser:page> ?
<ddaa> and the permission policies, which are all in lib/canonical/launchpad/security.py
<ddaa> facet is one of overview/bugs/branches/specification/etc.
<ddaa> it's essentially the class of the pillar of the page
<_thumper_> is it used for anything interesting or just grouping
<ddaa> it's quite essential to the structure of the site, it's used to generate the action menu and the location portlet
<_thumper_> getting back to the initial page, what is the root object?
<ddaa> the two portlets you find on almost every page in the top left
<ddaa> root?
<_thumper_> the one that the initial page view is off
<_thumper_> http://launchpad.dev/ is a view on something, what?
<ddaa> ha
<ddaa> the home pages are special
<_thumper_> ok...
<_thumper_> zcml?
<ddaa> for example the /bazaar page is defined with the bazaar.zcml
<ddaa> I'd expect the root page to be somewhere in launchpad.zcml
<ddaa> these are so called application pages
<ddaa> because they do not have a real database content object to back them
<_thumper_> makes sense
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> also, in the near future, the facet will determine the primary vhost from which the page is served
<_thumper_> I read a spec about that work
<ddaa> I do not really know the details of the vhostization plan, though
<ddaa> _thumper_: if you want to read some boring stuff, I'd like if you had read all the open bugs and specs on the launchpad-bazaar product before the sprint
<_thumper_> ddaa: will it put me to sleep?
<ddaa> depends on how strong is your coffee
<_thumper_> v.strong
<_thumper_> ddaa: I will read
<ddaa> that should be okay then. None of us has learned writing at MS documentation dept.
* ddaa is forever amazed by how powerful was the MSWord manual he once tried to read
<sivang> ddaa: you should have tried readin some VB manuals, they take it all, trust me :)
<ddaa> _thumper_: some bugs and specs tend to be quite high context, so do not hesitate to ask for explanations
<_thumper_> ddaa: no problems there
<ddaa> oh, btw, there's some documentation about the various launchpad-bazaar systems I wrote some months ago
<ddaa> it's obsolete of course, but will give you an idea
<ddaa> go to doc/bazaar
<ddaa> and "make"
<ddaa> you'll need xsltproc and dia installed
<ddaa> that will produce a bazaar.html page and the associated png files
<_thumper_> I installed those this morning after reading the README
<_thumper_> doc made, and will read after lunch
<_thumper_> ddaa: I must be missing something - what is HCT?
<ddaa> The Hypothetical Changeset Tool
<ddaa> I mean, that's a VERY good question
* ddaa thinks to try sorting out the informational from the ranting in his head
<_thumper_> Hmm, just checking launchpad to see if a person with a particular id existed, and it oopsed
<ddaa> That is a not-yet-implemented (long story there) tool to version-control distro packages as a collection of branches.
<_thumper_> I don't think it should do that
<ddaa> _thumper_: there's a couple of bugs open about that
<_thumper_> ok
<ddaa> for one thing the 404 page should look more like a 404 and less like a crash
<matsubara> _thumper_: which OOPS number?
<ddaa> and then, when looking for objects like that, it should do a search and give close matches
<_thumper_> OOPS-277B290
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/277B290
<_thumper_> ddaa: makes sense
<_thumper_> ddaa: do you know if I can change my short name that is currently registered with launchpad?
<ddaa> _thumper_: so, in HCT, a source package would be represented as a collection of branches, which have a common base in the upstream source code. Merging all those branches produces the final source package tree.
<ddaa> there would be one branch for each distro patch
<ddaa> and one branch for the distro-specific data
<lifeless> _thumper_: yes you can
<_thumper_> lifeless: don't you ever get away from the computer?
<lifeless> yes :)
<ddaa> when he hears beer
<ddaa> or smell meat
* _thumper_ thinks of summertime and BBQs
<ddaa> _thumper_: when we have HCT, we will have a branches facet on distro objects, like sourcepackages
<ddaa> mh... actually, strike what I said before
<ddaa> facet and pillar are different
<ddaa> the facet indentify the launchpad sub-application a page belongs to
<ddaa> distro is a pillar
<matsubara> _thumper_: https://launchpad.net/people/$yourlaunchpadname/+edit
<_thumper_> ddaa: not too worried about it yet
<_thumper_> matsubara: thanks
<_thumper_> matsubara: unfortunately the id I want is owned by someone who is not an active launchpad user :(
<ddaa> that can probably be arranged
<ddaa> ask a launchpad admin to rename the offender
<_thumper_> :)
<_thumper_> is there an email address for that or channel?
<ddaa> ask people here
<ddaa> anybody in the admin team
<_thumper_> ok
* _thumper_ going to eat
<salgado> stub, is staging being rebuilt daily?
<stub> salgado: No - it is still running Brads branch from two weeks ago. If this is a problem, we can sort it out with Brad.
<salgado> stub, I'd like to do some testing now that person-creation-rationale has landed. hasn't bradb's branch landed already? would it be possible to have staging rebuilt this week?
<stub> salgado: I don't know if brad's branch has landed. Can you confirm?
<salgado> sure
<salgado> bradb, around?
<bradb> RM isn't in prod
<bradb> won't be for a bit yet
<stub> bradb: Can we remove the branch from staging for a while? We can revert in a few days if you still need it, but salgado is the second person to have asked about staging in the last day or so.
<salgado> bradb, well, I was asking if it has landed in rocketfuel
<bradb> salgado: sorry, not in rf either
<bradb> stub: if you can put it back in a few days, it's okay to remove it for now, i think
<stub> bradb: ta.
<stub> salgado: I'll update staging now with fresh code, and we will get a fresh db dump tomorrow.
<salgado> stub, cool. can you also get the guess-person-creation-rationale.py script running? :)
<ddaa> hey, what do I need to do to get notified about all spec changes in a given product?
<ddaa> specifically, I want to be told if anybody does any spec work in launchpad-bazaar
<ddaa> to avoid being caught by surprise when somebody tells me "there's a spec about that, it's random-name"
<cprov> stub: ping
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: hi, do you have any rescent production DB snapshot ? we need a new copy in mawson. 
<BjornT> ddaa: i'm quite sure it's not possible to do that today, but there's a bug open for it i think.
<stub> cprov: I'll push a fresh one out now
<ddaa> BjornT: maybe if I make myself the driver of bazaar-launchpad?
<cprov> stub: thank you !
<BjornT> ddaa: no. spec notifications get sent only to people directly related to the spec. there's not even a 'new spec' notification.
<ddaa> Crapity crap :(
<Keybuk> stub: I don't have permission to change one of my own products (grepmap)
<stub> Keybuk: file a bug, and if necessary me or any of the other launchpad administrators should be able to make the change for you
<kiko> morning
<matsubara> Keybuk: any of the Registry Admin would be able to transfer ownership to you
<matsubara> s/Admin/Admins/
<kiko> I am one
<Keybuk> what should I file the bug on?
<Keybuk> products/launchpad ?
<matsubara> kiko: no, you're not, but you're a lp admin. :)
<stub> ahh... I assumed 'own product' meant you where the owner in the launchpad sense
<stub> Do we have a claim product feature request open already?
<Keybuk> well, I'm sure I registered it originally
<Keybuk> but somebody went through in SQL and reassigned everything I registered to registry admins once
<Keybuk> I just noticed this one
<stub> Keybuk: I've set you back as the owner anyway
<Keybuk> ok, bug #63963
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63963 in launchpad "No permission to edit my own product" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63963
<matsubara> Keybuk: file a support ticket
<matsubara> hmm too late
<Keybuk> thanks
<matsubara> the fastest "fix released" bug ever!
<salgado> flacoste, ping?
<flacoste> salgado: pong
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63963 in launchpad "No permission to edit my own product" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63963
<salgado> flacoste, I'm writing the UI to chose the language when searching for a ticket, and since one of the radio buttons will have to have some text and a link (that I can't store in a vocabulary) right beside it, I'm thinking that it may be better to manually craft the HTML and stuff instead of using a Choice field and a vocabulary
<salgado> unless there's a easy way to achieve that with a Choice and a vocab
<BjornT> salgado: what kind of value does the text represent?
<flacoste> salgado: you could create a custom widget, but it may not be worth the trouble
<salgado> BjornT, one of the radio buttons will be labeled "My preferred languages" and then right beside it I need to list the user's preferred languages and provide a link for the user to change the preferred languages
<salgado> flacoste, yeah, that's what I thought
<BjornT> salgado: so, what value would it have in the widget? if it's None, then you can easily change the _messageNoValue attribute in the widget.
<BjornT> salgado: another option is to create a custom vocabulary, which would contain your new value, as well as the original vocabulary items.
<salgado> BjornT, the value is not None, so I don't think I can use the former
<salgado> BjornT, for the latter, you mean make the vocabulary include the preferred languages and the link?
<flacoste> BjornT: the actual vocabulary contain three values: English, PreferredLanguages, All
<BjornT> salgado: yeah. it depends on what other items you have in the radio widget.
<flacoste> BjornT: and salgado wants to display a link to change the preferred languages alonside that option (and display the currently selected preferred languages)
<flacoste> flacoste: but the vocabulary contains basically three values
<flacoste> BjornT: ^^^
<BjornT> if it's only three values, it's probably easiest to simply construct the vocabulary on the fly, or something like that.
<salgado> BjornT, something like constructing the DBSchema on the fly and feeding it to vocab_factory?
<flacoste> salgado: no, simply create a vocabulary using SimpleVocabulary
<flacoste> flacoste: for validation purpose, but you'll have to code the UI by hand (or in a widget, but no point in writing a widget for only one use)
<BjornT> yeah, i was referring to using SimpleVocabulary
<BjornT> flacoste: how will the UI look like?
<salgado> ( ) English
<salgado> ( ) My preferred Languages
<salgado> ( ) Any language
<BjornT> why would that have to be coded by hand, rather than using RadioWidget?
<flacoste> salgado: actually you said the second one would look like: ( ) My preferred languages (Portuguese, Spanis) Click here to change your preferred languages
<flacoste> BjornT: ^^^
<salgado> yeah, I forgot that
<BjornT> flacoste: it's possible to include links in vocabuarly term labels
<salgado> that's the main reason why we're having this discussion. :)
<salgado> BjornT, but we can't include the user's preferred languages, can we?
<flacoste> BjornT: you mean, include the HTML in the vocabulary label?
<flacoste> salgado: we can if you build the vocabulary yourself dynamically
<BjornT> salgado: well, that was why i suggested constructing vocabuarly on the fly
<BjornT> flacoste: yeah, HTML
<flacoste> BjornT: won't it get escaped?
<salgado> right, I thought you were suggesting that we shouldn't need to build the vocab on the fly
<salgado> looks like there's an example on browser/bugtask.py
<salgado> a SimpleTerm whose label contains a hyperlink
<flacoste> then it should work
<flacoste> so simplest thing is to build the vocabulary at run time
<flacoste> you can either register your vocabulary by name or use a IContextSourceBinder to create it using a SimpleVocabulary
<flacoste> (you can find a IContextSourceBinder example in interfaces/buglinktarget_browser.py)
<bradb> jamesh: When I move an @action into a base class and inherit from that in my view, rendering that @action breaks with an error like "TraversalError: (<zope.formlib.form.Actions object at 0x338c5430>, 'field.actions.submit_bug')". Any idea why actions seem not to work with inheritance?
<flacoste> bradb: it's because you defined other actions in your descending class?
<salgado> flacoste, I'll do that
<salgado> flacoste, BjornT, thanks a lot. I'll pester you guys again if I have any problems. :)
<flacoste> bradb: and the @action decorator doesn't cooperate well across classes
<bradb> ah
<flacoste> bradb: that's should probably considered a bug
<flacoste> bradb: there is probably a workaround, hold on
<bradb> flacoste: is this the code that breaks it?
<bradb>         caller_locals = sys._getframe(1).f_locals
<bradb>         if actions is None:
<bradb>             actions = caller_locals.get('actions')
<bradb>         if actions is None:
<bradb>             actions = caller_locals['actions']  = Actions()
<flacoste> bradb: yep
<flacoste> well, probably
<flacoste> you could try declaring actions yourself in the base class:
<flacoste> class Base:
<flacoste>     actions = Actions
<flacoste> that might work
<flacoste> actualy, actions = Actions()
<flacoste> hmm, no
<bradb> hm hm hm
<flacoste> that won't work
<flacoste> the problem is that it is trying to find the actions for the lexical scope and not from the instance
<flacoste> jamesh suggested that should be rewritten to use class advisor
<flacoste> the @action works that way is because the class doesn't yet exit when it does it's job
<flacoste> s/exit/exists/
<bradb> flacoste: so the lex scope of a decorator is the stuff inside the class statement, before the decorator?
<flacoste> bradb: yep
<flacoste> o!
<flacoste> you could probably do in your subclass: actions = BaseClass.actions
<flacoste> and stuff would automagically work
<bradb> ah, hm hm
<bradb> I wonder if it would have that attr at that point. /me tries.
<SteveA>  +1 for rewriting using a class advisor
<SteveA> any workaround should be marked with an XXX
<SteveA> so it can be removed later
<bradb> oh yeah. neon sign on this hack.
<bradb> i think it's working, but i'm testing it a bit more
<bradb> flacoste: seems to work, thanks
<elmo> is the fact that LP redirects-of-death if you paste a leading # into the "Jump to a bug" button, known?
<kiko> elmo, no, it's a bug. can you file it and assigne it to me?
<matsubara> elmo: fwiw, bug 44390; it's not the same issue though
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44390 in malone "Bug number entries should allow "#n"" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44390
<salgado> flacoste, to get the browser languages I need the request... is it possible to get it from my vocabulary factory which implements IContextSourceBinder?
<flacoste> salgado: hmm, not really, IContextSourecBinder takes only a context argument
<flacoste> salgado: and it's the same thing for the Vocabulary, its factory only takes a context object 
<salgado> flacoste, yeah... would it be possible to construct the field on the fly, using a LaunchpadFormView?
<flacoste> probably in setupFields()
<kristog> what is the best way for ask a feature?
<flacoste> salgado: and modify the vocabulary attribute of the Choice field there
<flacoste> unless that's a read-only attribute...
* flacoste checks
<kristog> open a bug on LP?
<carlos> kristog: yeah, that's a good way
<matid> Hello. I've got a question regarding the preferred email address in Launchpad. I know that all email coming to launchpad-id@ubuntu.com are delivered to your preferred address. How does Launchpad handle it if you set your preferred address to launchpad-id@ubuntu.com ?
<carlos> matid: I guess you will stop getting email
<matid> carlos: Really? I don't think so. There are some people with @ubuntu.com email set as their primary one
<flacoste> salgado: no, you can probably override the vocabulary in setupFields by storing it in the schema Choice 
<flacoste> salgado: kind of hacking to modify the schema at runtime, but an XXX will do :-)
<carlos> matid: you will need to check that with elmo or Znarl (our admins) but that would be just canonical people, I'm not sure whether it's handled the same way in that case
<carlos> perhaps their sync script detects it and the email alias is not changed
<matid> carlos: Ok, thanks
<matid> carlos: I'll make sure to contact one of the guys
<salgado> flacoste, so, I overwrite setUpFields(), call the parent's setUpFields() and then change the vocabulary of the field I want?
<BjornT> flacoste, salgado: i think creating a new Choice field in setupFields would be better.
<flacoste> salgado: you should change the schema before calling the parent setupFields
<salgado> yeah, that's what I had in mind
<doko_> kiko: I rejected jerichorivera from a group in LP, because I didn't know him, and I couldn't send him an email. would it be possibe to get his email address somehow?
<flacoste> salgado: because, the parent uses the schema to create the fields
<kristog> carlos: thank you.
<kristog> bye ;)
<salgado> flacoste, ah, right.  what do you think about BjornT's suggestion?
<BjornT> salgado: how many fields will there be in the schema?
<salgado> BjornT, 4
<elmo> matid: if you set your preferred email to be ubuntu.com, your @ubuntu.com email will disappear
<flacoste> salgado: creating a new CHoice instead of setting the vocabulary attribute, yeah, that's more obvious
<matid> elmo: So people with @ubuntu.com emails as their preferred ones are the ones with ubuntu.com mailboxes?
<matid> elmo: I can list dholbach as the example
<elmo> matid: this only applies to community people
<matid> elmo: Ok, thanks. I guess I'll have to revert the changes I've just made
<elmo> matid: this is how it works:  any ubuntu member who has signed the CoC and has a preferred email gets launchpadid@ubuntu.com
<elmo> there are a couple of exceptions: (1) if their launchpadid is inappopriate in someway (e.g. 'root' or something), it'll be ignored.  (2) if their preferred email would create a loop in any way (e.g. is launchpadid@ubuntu.com), it'll be ignored
<matid> elmo: Ok, thanks for explaining it
<matid> elmo: I guess I have to do my best to become Canonical's employee to get the @ubuntu.com mailbox, not an alias :)
<elmo> matid: you absolutely can get an @ubuntu.com forwarding address, your launchpad preferred email just has to be something else
<tepsipakki> carlos: hi! gnome-screensaver is not set up for accepting translations in LP
<matid> I know, I already have the alias
<matid> I was just joking that I have to be an ubuntu employee to set it as preferred ;)
<carlos> tepsipakki: yes, it is....
<carlos> tepsipakki: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/gnome-screensaver/+pots/gnome-screensaver
<tepsipakki> hmm..
<tepsipakki> ok, I went via g-s product page
<carlos> tepsipakki: the links between products and distro packages are not always up to date
<kiko> carlos, but people can add them!
<carlos> kiko: right, but you cannot remove them....
<carlos> I think that feature sucks right now..
<salgado> flacoste, I'm guessing I need to add a new Choice field to self.schema on setUpFields(). is that right?
<flacoste> salgado: hmm, there is a kind of problem with that
<flacoste> salgado: because a schema is a global object
<flacoste> salgado: so in theory we could get problems if two clients accessed that same code path at the same time
<salgado> ahhh, I see
<flacoste> salgado: better would be to create a new schema altogether
<flacoste> salgado: probably by exending the base schema which would define the common fields
<flacoste> salgado: something along: self.schema = type('randomname', bases=(BaseSchema,), choice_field=dynamic_choice)
<flacoste> actually, that third parameter should be a dict: type(randomname, (BaseSchema,), dict(choice_field=dynamic_choice))
<salgado> flacoste, ah, cool! I'll try that
<_thumper_> ddaa: ping
<flacoste> BjornT: looks like you're the poor^W lucky fellow who's been assigned to review my big tt-workflow branch
<_thumper_> ddaa: going through launchpad-bazaar features - what is importd?
<jamesh> _thumper_: ther system used to import CVS and Subversion branches into Bazaar (using cscvs)
<salgado> flacoste, hmmm. looks like I got a metatype conflict. :-(TypeError: metaclass conflict: the metaclass of a derived class must be a (non-strict) subclass of the metaclasses of all its bases)
<_thumper_> jamesh: thanks
<_thumper_> jamesh: so cscvs does svn and cvs?
<jamesh> _thumper_: yes
<flacoste> salgado: hmm
<_thumper_> what does it stand for?
<jamesh> _thumper_: "change set cvs", iirc
<_thumper_> jamesh: ok, thanks
<flacoste> salgado: what did you use exactly?
<salgado> self.schema = type('foo', (self.schema,), dict(languages=languages_field))
<jamesh> it originally only handled CVS, and let you group the commits into tree wide change sets (rather than revisions to individual files)
<flacoste> salgado: a ok
<flacoste> salgado: self.schema metatype is zope.interface.interface.InterfaceClass
<flacoste> salgado: so you probably need to create the class using that instead of type()
* flacoste opens up zope.interface...
<flacoste> salgado: yep, self.schema = zope.interface.interface.InterfaceClass('foo', (self.schema,), {...}) should do the trick
<salgado> yay. it works
<salgado> thanks again, flacoste!
<stub> cprov-lunch: mawson:~stub/launchpad_prod.20061004.dump
<stub> salgado: staging updated, and the script running now. Might be some time...
<stub> salgado: I'll run it again tomorrow too after the db update
<jamesh> salgado: you'll find it easier to get your code through review if you use a real class ...
<salgado> stub, great, thanks
<stub> salgado: (The database is two weeks out of sync right now, so hopefully 15:38:39 INFO    Profile with id 76 and name 'name76-merged' has references from the POSubmission or SourcePackageRelease tables and could also have been created by the bugzilla import of Ubuntu bugs.
<stub> is spurious
<jordi> hey ho
<salgado> jamesh, I need to build one of the fields of that schema on the fly.  do you have any suggestions on how to do that instead of doing what flacoste suggested?
<salgado> stub, hmmm. if the database is that old it may even be that it already includes the updates from the last time we ran the script on staging... not sure
<stub> salgado: I reset the new column to NULL
<stub> salgado: Tomorrow will be a clean run anyway.
<flacoste> salgado: you could also use exec with string substitutions, but that's slower (that's how we did that kind of thing before new style class)
<salgado> exec? that's much more worst, IMHO
<jamesh> salgado: try overriding setUpFields, chain to parent and then do "self.form_fields += form.Fields(Choice(...))"
<jamesh> salgado: with "from zope.formlib import form" in the imports at the top of the file
<jamesh> stub: while you're testing things, could you try running the database/schema/pending/jamesh-collapse-sourceforge-trackers.sql script on staging?
* salgado tries it
<salgado> yeah, it works fine. thanks jamesh!
<stub> Isn't there a way to just grab the thread-local request without a reference? The vocab could just do that.
<stub> get the interaction, get the request, determine languages, generate the set of allowed values
<jamesh> we've got a get_current_browser_request() helper in canonical.launchpad.webapp if that
<jamesh> 's what you need
<stub> jamesh: Done
<flacoste> salgado: the exec suggestion was a joke, but jamesh suggestion is more straightforward
<salgado> flacoste, and how about stub's suggestion? I could use get_current_browser_request() to get the request and ILaunchBag to get the user in the vocabulary
<flacoste> salgado: yep, that would also work
<salgado> that would make things a bit simpler, but I'm not sure if it'd be safe to assume that the request would never be none
<Ubug2> New bug: #63990 in malone "Entering a # (hash) in the 'jump to a bug' form leads to redirect-of-death" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63990
<flacoste> salgado: well, i think jamesh suggestion is the simplest because it has the least indirection
<ddaa> _thumper_: this sort of question ("what is importd?") is well covered in the doc/bazaar documentation. Maybe you should read that first to get some context for the specs.
<jamesh> salgado: so the vocabulary might be empty if there is no request ...
<flacoste> salgado: the vocabulary is built at a place where a) it will be used, b) all the information required to build are available directly
<_thumper_> ddaa: I found it
<stub> salgado: I think that is a perfectly fine invariant if you document it. Developers who use it in non-browser code will just get a StupidProgrammerError
<_thumper_> ddaa: reading TheBazaar
<flacoste> salgado: c) that vocabulary is very specific to that view
<stub> I think we already have vocabularies that do similar for person name changing (or at least we did at one point?)
<ddaa> _thumper_: mh, that page is quite outdated too... the illness of wikis
<ddaa> they accumulate old cruft nobody cares to maintain or update
<salgado> I never heard of such a thing before
<salgado> what I have now (jamesh's suggestion) doesn't look too bad and is working fine, so I'll stick with that for now. already played a lot with this thing
<flacoste> salgado, kiko: in SupportTrackerViews, we have a view called 'My Queue', and in the Unresolved issues section there is a comment to the effect that My Queue isn't a good name because of the context issue. 
<flacoste> salgado, kiko: we have 'Worklist' and 'Needs attention' as better suggestion, which do you prefer?
* flacoste prefers Needs attention
<jamesh> ddaa: you see that the bzr-0.11 stuff landed?
<ddaa> jamesh: I do not think I received a commit notification about it
<ddaa> nah, it does not appear landed
<salgado> flacoste, I think I do prefer Needs attention too, although Worklist may be a better choice in that it makes clear that it's that person's worklist and not yours
<ddaa> jamesh: I see your branch in pqm though
<jamesh> ddaa: the changes did, but the revision lifeless committed didn't have any merges -- I've just done a trivial commit to merge the history
<salgado> flacoste, maybe changing the title if you're looking at your own page could make it less confusing?
<flacoste> salgado: do you think we could name it 'Requests that needs my attention' in the product/distro context and 'Requests that needs attention' in the person context?
<kiko> flacoste, what does the list present?
<ddaa> jamesh: the last commit in sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/bzr/dev/ is dated 2006-07-13 AFAICT
<ddaa> ha
<jordi> hm, no mpt
<flacoste> kiko: the requests that needs an action on the part of the user (logged in user in the product/distro context and that user in the person context)
<ddaa> confused
<jordi> hmm, no danilo
<ddaa> rocketfuel-built parents are not set right
<carlos> jordi: he had a power problem a couple of hours ago
<ddaa> okay I see a new bzr has landed in rocketfuel
<carlos> jordi: I sent an email to warthogs
<kiko> flacoste, Requests needing attention?
<jamesh> ddaa: perhaps the email didn't go out because it was a manual merge?
<ddaa> sure
<jamesh> ddaa: and the bzr update appears to be a pull rather than a merge
<ddaa> it's a pqm post-commit thing that sends the emails AFAIK
<flacoste> kiko: what about Requests needing my attention in the product/distro context?
<kiko> "Requests needing my attention in Ubuntu"?
<ddaa> jamesh: indeed, looks like a pull
<kiko> or "Requests in Ubuntu needing attention"?
<ddaa> jamesh: lifeless: well done, thank you
<jordi> carlos: okay. I think mpt's changes are good.
<carlos> jordi: go, go, go
<jordi> carlos: should I send to kde, gnome and our two lists?
<carlos> hmmm
<jordi> carlos: or should I post this in the public wiki and point people at it?
<flacoste> kiko: that's fine for a title, but not for the action menu
<carlos> jordi: I think we should have in our website so we can point people to it later
<jordi> carlos: which website? :)
<jordi> There's so many
<carlos> jordi: also, check with Riddell how to send the answer to KDE
<carlos> jordi: I don't know... wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<flacoste> salgado: tt-workflow has a conflict because of the merging of PersonCreationRationale
<flacoste> salgado: what's the code I should use?
<carlos> jordi: that document is quite Ubuntu specific
<flacoste> salgado: (for the janitor robot)
<carlos> jordi: about GNOME, I guess danilo should handle it, he asked to do it
<salgado> flacoste, ah, the creation_rationale, you mean?
<flacoste> salgado: yep
* bradb & # lunch
<jordi> carlos: aha. I actually thought he prefered someone else doing it.
<carlos> jordi: me too, but we talked about it and he said that he will handle that request
<salgado> flacoste, you can use UNKNOWN for now, I think. can you also file a bug asking for a new rationale to be created for our bots and assign it to me?
<salgado> I'll take care of updating any existing robots when I get to fix it
<flacoste> salgado: ok, UNKNOWN is what was used for the bugwatch updater?
<salgado> flacoste, I didn't use any rationale explicitly, but since it won't be updated by the guess-rationale script, that's the rationale it'll end up with
<jordi> carlos: okay.
<jordi> I'll mail 3 lists.
<jordi> carlos: either wiki.ubuntu.com or features.lp.net. I don't know what kind of stuff is supossed to go in features.
<jordi> is there any other public wiki about launchpad?
<carlos> features?
<jamesh> jordi: help.launchpad.net
<jordi> help, yeah
<carlos> jordi: dude, that's the spec website
* salgado needs to eat
<jordi> I know
<carlos> jordi: that's not a wiki...
<jordi> I mean, there's so many places I get in trouble trying to make sense out of it :)
<jordi> ok :P
<carlos> jordi: well, help.launchpad.net is for help about launchpad
<carlos> this is an answer about the concerns related to Ubuntu translations
<jordi> is this a "help" document? I don't think.
<carlos> it affects Launchpad but also the way Ubuntu teams work
<jordi> ok, let's go wiki.ubuntu.com then
<jordi> carlos: ok, posted in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaKDECollaboration
<jordi> just after pressing Send, I realised we could have used a more generic name. I think I should rename it.
<jordi> RosettaAndUpstreamCollaboration?
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> that's what I was going to ask you
<carlos> jordi: thanks
<jordi> heh
<jordi> ok, announcing
<flacoste> salgado: bug 64010 is the missing enum value
<salgado> flacoste, you need to subscribe the launchpad team to that bug
<salgado> (I have no rights to see it)
<flacoste> bradb: how come that wasn't done automatically when I turned the confidential flag on?
<bradb> flacoste: I'd have to be able to read the bug report to see
<flacoste> salgado, bradb: done, I subscribed Launchpad Developers 
<matsubara> flacoste: there's a explanation from jamesh here: https://launchpad.net/bugs/59846
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59846 in malone "We need a script to fix the subscribers of private bugs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<flacoste> ok, then it's a new bug
<matsubara> but apparently when you report a bug as private no one but yourself is subscribed to it
<flacoste> matsubara: i didn't report it as private
<flacoste> i filed it as a public bug, and then change the visibility
<flacoste> bradb: is this a new bug? I though implicit subscribers were subscribed explicitely when the visibility was changed?
<bradb> flacoste: hrm, I'm trying to figure out why launchpad-security wasn't subscribed to it
<bradb> oh, you turn the flag on after the fact...
<flacoste> bradb: what I did was: i) +filebug (didn't check the security flag'; ii) change status/assignee; iii) marked bug confidential
<flacoste> bradb: so should I file a bug about this?
<bradb> flacoste: yeah, that is weird
<bradb> flacoste: i think i know what it is...
<bradb> flacoste: the forms were converted to LaunchpadEditFormView
<bradb> and SQLObjectToBeModifiedEvent got lost in the shuffle
<bradb> the subscriber that listens for that doesn't get fired
<bradb> so, no implicit -> explicit conversion
<bradb> the tests publish that event when they test it
<bradb> (make_subscriptions_explicit_on_private_bug is the subscriber in question)
<bradb> the simple fix would be to publish SQLObjectToBeModifiedEvent in the base edit form view, like our previous base edit form used to do
* fjlacoste is back after wireless decided to just stop working
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64015 in launchpad "mail on new packages uploaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64015
<carlos> cprov: hi
<carlos> cprov: around?
<cprov> carlos: yes
<carlos> cprov: just for your information
<bradb> flacoste: basically, the bug edit form was converted to LaunchpadEditFormView, and stopped publishing SQLObjectToBeModifiedEvent along the way, so the relevant event sub is not getting fired.
<carlos> production had the required conditions to debug the problem between Rosetta and buildd since yesterday
<carlos> cprov: we got a new OO.org build
<bradb> flacoste: the tests publish that even when the test it
<carlos> cprov: did you see any buildd breakage?
<flacoste> bradb: ok, so I should file a new bug
<bradb> flacoste: the easy fix should be to just publish that event in LaunchpadEditFormView
<bradb> flacoste: yes please!
<flacoste> bradb: a better fix is to use a mutator and remove the SQLObjectToBeModifiedEvent hack
<cprov> carlos: no, but were the fixes rolled out ?
<carlos> cprov: hmm that's a good question...
<carlos> let me check
<cprov> carlos: I guess we were lucky ;)
<bradb> flacoste: yeah. i just suggested the one-line fix. .setPrivate would take somewhat more effort.
<carlos> cprov: yeah... dammit...
<carlos> :-(
<bradb> well, "one-line", plus 30 more to test it
<flacoste> bradb: a page test would catch that bug
<bradb> yeah
<bradb> that's the 30 lines i'm thinking of, mostly narrative
<cprov> carlos: it's fine, if I have the change I try it in dogfood tomorrow, but as far as it doesn't break, we won't be blamed (much)
<carlos> cprov: ;-)
<flacoste> bradb: bug 64017
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64017 in launchpad "Setting a bug confidential after its creation creates a ghost bug" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64017
<bradb> thanks
* bradb heats up his smallfixes branch
* carlos -> gym
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64017 in launchpad "Setting a bug confidential after its creation creates a ghost bug" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64017
<salgado> kiko, don't forget me! (and my diff :-)
<jdong> how are manual uploads for dapper-backports set up?
<jdong> are core-devs able to manually upload to dapper-backports?
<salgado> flacoste, have you noticed that after doing a search for tickets you get kicked out of the support facet (meaning that the "Support" link is not greyed out in the menu)?
<salgado> (https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+tickets)
<flacoste> salgado: yeah
<salgado> do you know what causes that?
<flacoste> because of the extra params
<salgado> it doesn't seem to happen in production
<salgado> or am I crazy?
<flacoste> it doesn't?
<flacoste> it does also in production
<salgado> not for me
<flacoste> it does here
<flacoste> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+tickets?field.search_text=&field.sort=by+relevancy&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.status=Rejected&field.status-empty-marker=1
<salgado> weird... in production the link gets greyed out but it's still a link
<salgado> in staging it's not greyed out
<flacoste> salgado: here, it's not greyed out in production, it is highlighted though
<flacoste> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+tickets
<flacoste> that one is greyed out and highlighted
<flacoste> the other is just highlighted
<salgado> yeah, that's what I meant. :)
<flacoste> salgado: i assume it is quirks of the facet recognition code
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> no gcc on devpad?
<kiko> that kind of ruins my plans
<elmo> ?!
<elmo> why would you want gcc on devpad?
<kiko> elmo, well, launchpad depends on some C modules that need to be compiled first.
<kiko> elmo, I was hoping to write a script that used launchpad to query the staging database from devpad
<kiko> since it's the only box I have access to that can query asuka
<elmo> oh
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> I used to be able to do it on mawson so I was assuming it would work
<elmo> mawson's a dogfood/trash box, it has half the known world installed
<kiko> yeah :)
<elmo> anyway, your use case is reasonable, I just don't want devpad turned into a general LP compile box for developers
<elmo> if you RT it, I can install launchpad-dependencies
<kiko> I'll do so.
<SteveA> flacoste: please file bugs and tell me about bugs in facet code
<SteveA> or bugs in facet display
<flacoste> salgado: ^^^
<flacoste> SteveA: i'm not sure it's a bug actually
<SteveA> I'm working on this code for the 1.0 UI
<SteveA> if someone files it as a bug, I can look into it and find out
<salgado> I think it is
<salgado> will file
<SteveA> if it's weird, it's probably a bug :-)
<SteveA> thanks
<salgado> SteveA, bug 64026
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64026 in launchpad "Menu links seem to get disabled only if request.URL == menuitem.url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64026 in launchpad "Menu links seem to get disabled only if request.URL == menuitem.url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64026
<bradb> BjornT: do you have time to review a small, but critical patch?
<kiko> salgado, how does localhost.dev work for you if it lacks a port number?
<salgado> kiko, iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d $LPIP --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:$LPPORT
<kiko> you have got to be joking
<kiko> salgado, and you run that for all boxes?
<kiko> my box has a local apache
<kiko> I guess it's just LPIP that's affected
<salgado> yep
<salgado> LPIP=$(grep launchpad.dev /etc/hosts | perl -pe's/^([^ ] +).*$/$1/')
<bradb> kiko: do you have time for a quick review to fix bug 64017?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64017 in launchpad "Setting a bug confidential after its creation creates a ghost bug" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64017
<kiko> bradb, not right now, perhaps after 6.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64029 in launchpad "XML/RSS of cdimage mirror status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64029
<bradb> ok, i'll just put it up for review and nag people after the meeting tomorrow
<kiko> matsubara, I'm having a hard time changing a foaf test 
<matsubara> oh
<matsubara> kiko: I touched 1 foaf test today
<kiko> have you ever written a test for posting to +member/ ?
<matsubara> damn it!
<kiko> matsubara, I'm trying to convert 27-*
<matsubara> hmm
<matsubara> mine was 22
<kiko> matsubara, so I can't seem to deactivate the user!
<kiko> anyway, bbiab, meeting now
<matsubara> are you fixing the same bug as I am?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/57300
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57300 in launchpad "AssertionError while approving a team membership with a expiry date in the past." [Low,Confirmed]  
<matsubara> ugh!
<ddaa> yay, the new svn changeset logic just gave support for all the simple cases of replacement, with no additional logic!
<matsubara> kiko: well, I converted and reproduced that bug in foaf/22-*
<matsubara> and was trying to fix it, but...
<ddaa> when you write a test for the simplest case, then realise that you do not need any more test because it covers it all by design, you know you've got it right!
<ddaa> svn imports that actually work, soon in all the best Launchpads near you
<flacoste> a user posted a request for merge in launchpad-support-tracker
<flacoste> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/+ticket/1541
<flacoste> kiko, or anybody else with admin power ^^^
<matsubara> flacoste: good catch, altough I can't do the merge I'll subscribe the qa as the support contact for the lp-support-tracker
<flacoste> matsubara: great
<flacoste> matsubara: who has the privileges to fix that request?
<matsubara> anyone on launchpad.net/people/admins
<matsubara> but usually SteveA or kiko handles that
<matsubara> flacoste: ^
<flacoste> ok, thx
<matsubara> kiko: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileJjDXi9.html
#launchpad 2006-10-05
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<prvul> danilos, 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64079 in launchpad "SourcePackage should be DistroReleaseSourcePackage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64079
<mpt> spiv, ping
<mpt> jamesh, ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64080 in launchpad "Highlighting of active application in facets menu has broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64080
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<mpt> jamesh, SteveA told me that you are a Grep Jedi Master
<mpt> In particular, I'd like to change all the <h4>s to <h2>s in any template that has "portlet" in its name
<mpt> So, please teach me to fish, figuratively speaking
<jonh_wendell> Hi! I've created a bug report both in malone and sourceforge. When i click "affect upstream" in malone, sourceforge doesn't appear in the list of remote bug tracker
<jonh_wendell> how can i associate malone bug with sourceforge one?
<mpt> jamesh, brb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64084 in launchpad "In Distro Product Search: Cannot match multiple strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64084
<jonh_wendell> anyone?
<crimsun> jonh_wendell: (just wait a tick, please)
<jamesh> jonh_wendell: we've got a fix for that but it hasn't been rolled out yet
<jamesh> stub: would the sourceforge bug tracker collapsing patch be a candidate for cherry picking?  (it needs a db change, but doesn't alter the schema)
<jonh_wendell> jamesh: when will it ready? tomorrow?
<stub> jamesh: es
<jamesh> jonh_wendell: I'm just asking stub if it'd be possible to put the fix into production before the next rollout
<stub> jamesh: Yes
<jamesh> stub: okay.  I'll add the request.
<stub> ta. Should be today or tomorrow.
<jonh_wendell> great
<jonh_wendell> thanks, guys
<mpt> jamesh, back
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  This is one of those situations where Perl is probably the best option
<jamesh> mpt: try running this: perl -pi~ -e 's/h4>/h2>/g' *-portlet-*.pt
<jamesh> in the templates directory
<jamesh> that'll edit each of the portlet files in place
<jamesh> the "h4>" expression should match the start and end tags too
<jamesh> stylistically, it seems weird to use any level of heading for portlet titles though ...
<mpt> Semantically, <h2> is the best fit
<mpt> and this way we can move them from the portlet column to the main content area, or vice versa, without altering the markup
<mpt> jamesh, I thought "h4>" would work, but it doesn't catch numerous cases of <h4 tal:content="..."
<mpt> but I think I can work it out from there, thank you
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  Doing a followup replace on "<h4" should do the trick then
<mpt> whee
<jamesh> don't forget to check that the "bzr diff" output is sane after a search/replace operation like this
<mpt> yes, that's what I'm doing now :-)
<mpt> jamesh, are you willing to give an rs= on that?
<mpt> I'm (1) changing the <h4>s to <h2>s, (2) removing the colons from the portlet headings, and (3) changing two lines in launchpad.css so everything looks as it did before (sans the colons)
<jamesh> mpt: you'll need to change a few lines in lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/test_pages.py (in find_portlet())
<jamesh> and may need to update a few tests
<mpt> test_pages.py fixed
<jamesh> but yea, rs=jamesh is fine.
<mpt> thanks muchly
<mpt> ugh, one of the portlets had <h4 title="Bug watches keep track of this bug in other bug trackers.">Remote bug watches:</h4>
<mpt> Nobody expects the secret tooltip!
<mpt> ^W^WSpanish Inquisition
<poolie> hi
<poolie> is it really right that https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs shows no bugs in edgy?
<mpt> hi poolie, you've probably been asked this severl times, but why the new nick?
<poolie> if only that were true
<poolie> mpt, because someone else owns mbp, and i dislike mpool
<mpt> fair enough
<poolie> and i got used to the idea that irc nicks are informal
<jamesh> poolie: because no bugs are filed against ubuntu edgy (as opposed to ubuntu)
<mpt> As to your question, I'd point you to https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs except that it's down right now
<poolie> mpt, i liked your mail about lp-bzr stuff 
<jamesh> poolie: bradb has been working on a new release targetting API, but it isn't in production
<mpt> bradb implemented release management, wherein people can nominate bugs to be fixed in a particular release
<poolie> mpt: have you met or heard of _thumper_, Tim Penhey?
<mpt> but it's not rolled out yet
<poolie> he'll be working on lp-bzr things; he should hear your thoughts on this stuff
<poolie> and he'll be working from Dunedin from December on
<poolie> jamesh: ah i see
<poolie> jamesh: but it is rather confusing, don't you think?
<mpt> poolie, no I hadn't, and argh, Dunedin? I just *left* Dunedin a month ago :-)
<poolie> mpt: where to?
<mpt> Nelson
<mpt> which, in theory, is warmer
<mpt> except in the past week
<poolie> that's near the top of the south island?
<mpt> Top of the South!
<jamesh> everywhere in New Zealand is within walking distance though
<poolie> oh well
<poolie> for large values of "walking" :)
* mpt extends his foot slightly and kicks jamesh 
<mpt> Still, I could go see him in December when my sisters graduate
<poolie> at least it's the same timezone, and moderately close
<poolie> cool
<mpt> but then, I'll see him at the allhands anyway, I expect
<poolie> i should send mail...
<poolie> no, unfortunately he won't be there because he'll be in the middle of moving from London to Dunedin
<poolie> ("when a man is tired of London...")
<poolie> anyhow, although I can understand why it's saying "there are no bugs targetted at edgy"
<poolie> or something like that
<poolie> don't you think it'll be rather confusing to a new user?
<mpt> of course
<mpt> it's Launchpad
<mpt> I reported a bug on it, though
<poolie> actually presumably it doesn't mean "none targetted at edgy", but something else?
<poolie> ok
<poolie> well, i thought you probably already knew
<poolie> </vent>
<mpt> bug 32795
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32795 in malone "Distribution release Bugs pages and portlet list hardly any bugs" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32795
<mpt> bug 36645
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36645 in malone "Link prominently from distro release bugs pages to distribution bugs pages" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36645
<mpt> bug 47833
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47833 in malone "Distribution release package Bugs page usually doesn't list any bugs" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47833
<mpt> I spy a duplicate!
<jamesh> hmm.  someone stole some snakes at gun point
<mpt> oh, wait, the latter includes the word "package"
<mpt> jamesh, and next they're going to hijack a plane
<jamesh> mpt: it is obviously someone planning a copycat crime, yes.
<mpt> We prevent that kind of silliness in New Zealand by not having any snakes
<jamesh> we've got whole islands full of snakes over here
<jamesh> like Carnac Island
<jamesh> lots of tiger snakes there
<mpt> bbl
<poolie> yeah, those are the bugs i was talking about
<poolie> ok, now for my actual bug...
<SteveA> stub: hi
<SteveA> stub: there's a bug about menus (actions / facets) that has appeared.  Apparently it's not broken on production, but it is broken in RF.
<SteveA> bug 64080
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64080 in launchpad "Highlighting of active application in facets menu has broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64080
<SteveA> I'm not going to get a chance to look at this until next week, I expect
<SteveA> so, please bear that in mind for roll-out planning
<carlos> morning
<stub> SteveA: ok
<_thumper_> morning
<jamesh> SteveA: for what it is worth, bug 64080 looks like a CSS issue rather than a code issue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64080 in launchpad "Highlighting of active application in facets menu has broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64080
<SteveA> thanks for looking into it jamesh 
<doko_> ugly, the malone bug watch update doesn't make a difference between rejected and duplicate reports :-(
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> how can i confirm my public key at launchpad?
<poolie> _Shade_: hi, i thought there was some kind of email confirmation
<_Shade_> poolie: yes you're right but they ask me to decrypt the message they've sent, and i have no idea how can i do it
<poolie> well do you have a gpg key?
<_Shade_> yes i do
<poolie> ok, and does the message say something about gpg encryption?
<poolie> i think what you should do is
<poolie> well, actually it depends on what mail software you're using
<poolie> what is it?
<_Shade_> well actually it's a... web browser :)
<poolie> on gmail or something?
<poolie> ok
<poolie> open your favourite text editor
<_Shade_> yes, gmail
<poolie> copy & paste he body of the mail into it
<poolie> save that
<poolie> then run gpg on the file
<_Shade_> ok can you give me the exact syntax please?
<jamesh> _Shade_: gpg --decrypt filename
<_Shade_> ok it works.... thanks and sorry for bothering you
<SteveA> poolie: we have a call with Mark in 10 mins?
<poolie> jamesh: actully i think just 'gpg file' will do maybe?
<poolie> SteveA: yep, tahnsk
<poolie> SteveA: did you send me a mail with comments on 32/Bazaar?
<SteveA> not recently
<SteveA> at some point in the past, yes
<jamesh> poolie: probably.
<SteveA> poolie: you're not on the canonical irc channel
<SteveA> so clan didn't know you're around for the call
<sabdfl> ddaa: that's very good news (svn imports that work^Wrock)
<sabdfl> poolie: still around?
<ddaa> not yet done, but seeing good progress on the new code
<carlos> SteveA: do you have time for an admin task in launchpad? it should be quite fast
<carlos> stub, lifeless: ^^^
<_thumper_> ddaa: morning
<ddaa> hello
<_thumper_> docs are explaining much
<_thumper_> I'm pleased that they exist
<_thumper_> even if slightly out of date
<ddaa> I'm glad to appreciate the work I put in that
* ddaa needs to clean up the cat's litter
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64154 in rosetta "package page should have a link to current translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64154
<carlos> danilos: ping
<jgi> Hi everyone
<danilos> carlos: pong
<jgi> how long (in average, or approximatively) does a new template get to be imported?
<danilos> jgi: it depends on how busy is the queue; eg. when openoffice import is in progress, it might take a day, but sometimes it's done in a few minutes (but we'll fix this so human uploaded templates get in first)
<jgi> ok
* ddaa is back
<doko_> jordi, carlos, danilos: what's the best list to ask for translations beeing made (needing openoffice.org/ooo-build translations for the next upload)?
* _thumper_ -> lunch
<jordi> doko_: ubuntu-translators@
<doko_> ok
<carlos> danilos: well, in fact oo.org takes two days to be imported....
<doko_> jordi: how can I approve myself translations for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/openoffice.org/+pots/ooo-build/de/+translate ?
<danilos> carlos: I was just averaging (one might hit the two day delay, but you might also hit a minimal delay if the ooo import was just ending :P)
<carlos> yeah :-D
<doko_> carlos: ^^^
<carlos> doko_: you need to join ubuntu-l10n-de team
<danilos> doko_: you need appropriate privileges (be member of ubuntu-l10n-de team, or rosettaadmin
<carlos> as you are German, I think you should ask to join ubuntu-l10n-de more than being a rosettaadmin ;-)
<doko_> carlos, danilos: that's not the same as a "Rosetta translation group"
<doko_> ?
<danilos> doko_: that's "Ubuntu German translation group", if that's what you mean ;)
<doko_> well, I'm trying to find things ...
<doko_> https://launchpad.net/rosetta -> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups -> dead end
<poolie> sabdfl: hi, still here (briefly)
<poolie> _thumper_: hello
<stub> carlos: ?
<poolie> ok, really away now
<carlos> doko_: from there, choose the Ubuntu translation group
<carlos> and once there, choose German
<doko_> could be better documented ...
<stub> Meeting in 28 minutes
<carlos> stub: hi, could you do an admin task for me in launchpad.net?
<danilos> doko_: you could have simply clicked on "Ubuntu German Translators" on the left side of pahttps://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/openoffice.org/+pots/ooo-build/de/+translatege 
<danilos> (some nasty copy pasting inside word "pa<>ge" ;)
<stub> carlos: you will need to be more specific
<carlos> stub: please, go to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-hi/+members and approve 'Aniruddha Shankar' request to be a member
<carlos> don't give him admin rights, just a plain member
<stub> carlos: done
<carlos> stub: thanks!
<_thumper_> poolie: still there?
<poolie> _thumper_: yeah, hi
<poolie> how's it going?
<_thumper_> good
<_thumper_> big picture is coming into focus
<jamesh> _thumper_: there is a lot to take in ...
<_thumper_> there sure is
<Spads> Hey folks, just letting you know, I plan to move asuka from one rack to another.  
<Spads> So I'll be taking asuka down for a while
<jamesh> http://www.google.com/codesearch <- interesting
<stub> Meeting 2 mins
<spiv> jamesh: yeah, it is.
<spiv> jamesh: you can have fun searching for obscenities and "WTF" and "XXX" and the like :)
<jamesh> or the ever popular "how many times does the word fuck appear in the Linux source code?"
<stub> == Agenda ==   * Roll call  * Agenda  * Next meeting  * Activity reports  * Actions from last meeting  * Oops report (Matsubara)  * Bug report report (mpt)  * Production and staging (Stuart)  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports  * Sysadmin requests ----  * 1.0 UI help text (mpt)  * 1.0 UI portlet divs (mpt)   * (other items) ----  * Keep, Bag, Change  * Three sentences
<stub> Meeting! Who is here
<SteveA> me
<matsubara> me
<carlos> me
<BjornT> me
<flacoste> me
<SteveA> mpt sends apologies
<jamesh> me
<_thumper_> me
<kiko> me
<danilos> me
<malcc> me
<ddaa>  me
<kiko> <salgado> me
<cprov> me
<jordi> me!
<bradb> me
<salgado> me
<spiv> me
<danilos> (salgado twice ;)
<stub> That appears to be everyone on channel - we missing anyone
<kiko> that's because salgado has friends in high places
<stub> ?
<stub> == Agenda ==   * Roll call  * Agenda  * Next meeting  * Activity reports  * Actions from last meeting  * Oops report (Matsubara)  * Bug report report (mpt)  * Production and staging (Stuart)  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports  * Sysadmin requests ----  * 1.0 UI help text (mpt)  * 1.0 UI portlet divs (mpt)   * (other items) ----  * Keep, Bag, Change  * Three sentences
<stub> Next meeting - same time, same channel next week?
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<SteveA> yes.  ddaa, _thumper_ and I will be sprinting in london
<SteveA> but it's okay
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<carlos> I will be on vacations
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Developer meeting: Thu 12 Oct, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<carlos> but will try to attend it
<Spads> Sorry to butt in, but staging is now going down for 30 minutes for hardware maintenance.
<kiko> I will be on vac
<SteveA> thanks Spads 
<stub> Two down - not too bad.
<jordi> I'll be away next week
<stub> Three. ok.
<stub> Activity reports. Who is up to date? Who isn't?
<bradb> up to date
<stub> I'm up to date
<carlos> kiko: isn't it a holiday for all Brazilian people too? 
<BjornT> up to date
<spiv> up to date
<salgado> that's true
<matsubara> up to date
<kiko> carlos, it is.
<_thumper_> up to date (except monday)
<malcc> not up to date
<salgado> I won't be here next friday either
<flacoste> up to date
<danilos> behind (still--need buttkicking)
<salgado> up to date
<jamesh> not up to date
<carlos> I'm up to date because I started again this Monday
<ddaa> up to date
<cprov> not up-to-date
<jordi> not up to date: missing two reports
<matsubara> I'll be here. I swapped thursday with monday
<carlos> stub: then, I guess all Brazilian and Spanish people would be on vacations next Thursday
<SteveA> out of date
<cprov> cprov: I'll be here next thursday.
<matsubara> mpt is up to date btw
<stub> I suspect we have enough attendees, even if we need to defer some items a week.
<stub> Serial offenders - you know who you are.
<stub>  * Actions from last meeting
<stub>  * SteveA to put up a wiki page for the launchpad project to note disaster scenarios on, and mail the list about it
<stub> Steve?
<kiko> ha ha ha
<ddaa> I think he just went into a tunnel and lost signal
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> whatever
<stub>  * SteveA to write up what needs doing to implement `__eq__`, `__ne__`, and `__hash__` for database objects
<SteveA> still sitting in a stick note on my desktop
<stub> SteveA the Action Man
<SteveA> mandatory comic reference: http://www.fatalexception.org/action_item.html
<stub> ACTION: SteveA to do his action items or delegate them
<stub>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 63579, 2369, OOPS-276A553. OOPS are boring lately, which is good. Mostly known bugs with people assigned to handle them.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63579 in shipit "Request CDs form needs better validation for Phone field." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63579
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2369 in launchpad "Some people don't have a Ubuntu WikiName" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2369
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/276A553
<matsubara> bug 63579 is assigned to salgado. Can you handle that this week?
<matsubara> Bug 2369 happens when a someone tries to change the WikiName of a team. I'll take this one, unless someone wants it. :)
<matsubara> Carlos or danilos can one of you take OOPS-276A553? I have a quick hack that fixes it but missing tests (https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileuYyk6P.html). Don't know if that's the correct way to fix though
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/276A553
<salgado> matsubara, I'll do 63579 this week
<matsubara> thanks salgado 
<matsubara> This is not related to an OOPS but it would be nice to solve bug 63000 in a way to address bug 62717.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63000 in malone "Need a way to protect milestone and importance differently from the rest of IBugTask" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63000
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62717 in blueprint "Anybody can target specs at milestones" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62717
<kiko> matsubara, I think that spec milestone perms.. are unrelated to bug milestone perms.
<carlos> matsubara: that's not the right fix
<kiko> unfortunately
<carlos> matsubara: the problem is that we got: 'start=970&alt=ru?batch=50'
<carlos> matsubara: they put there a '?' instead of a '&'
<kiko> carlos, matsubara: doesn't my branch fix that?
<spiv> kiko: it sounds like there's a common infrastructure feature required to fix them properly, though?
<carlos> I think we already talked about this...
<matsubara> kiko: nope.
<carlos> kiko: I don't know
<kiko> spiv, mark suggested adding a launchpad.XXX permission
<kiko> matsubara, I think it does.
<kiko> spiv, so in a way the infrastructure is already there
<SteveA> spiv: I want to have a talk with the infrastructure / review team about permissions
<carlos> kiko: your branch changes a lot that code
<carlos> so could be that it fixes that issue
<SteveA> we should add permissions for these sorts of things right now, but not literally launchpad.XXX
<matsubara> kiko: have it landed?
<kiko> yes, not literally
<kiko> matsubara, no. jamesh doesn't want to review it. ;)
<SteveA> we'll fix this up properly after launchpad 1.0 with some more granular security
<SteveA> that actually takes interfaces and attributes into account
<jamesh> kiko: sorry.  I am working on it :(
<SteveA> when choosing what security code to run
<carlos> matsubara, kiko: I think that we should raise UFD exception, they gave us a broken query string
<spiv> SteveA: That would be good.  Did you see the review thread where I discussed the IBugTask issue with bradb?
<matsubara> oh, it's the rosetta refactoring on pending review.
<kiko> jamesh, it's okay, I was just teasing. but I am going on vacation tomorrow.. so it will miss next week's rollout
<carlos> matsubara: yeah
<SteveA> spiv: yes.  I don't really have time to answer in full.
<kiko> carlos, maybe..
<kiko> I think I added an XXX for that.
<SteveA> spiv: but, the answer for now is use more permissions for particular purposes
<danilos> well, we actually need that to land before next weeks rollout
<matsubara> kiko: I thought you're mentioning another branch
<spiv> SteveA: That's fine.  Just so long as you're aware of it.
<kiko> matsubara, I don't have any landed branches this rollout, snif
<stub> We can discuss rollout later
<matsubara> anyway. I'm done here. thanks stub. thanks everyone.
<stub>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<danilos> ok
<jamesh> do we have someone else to handle this one?
<kiko> oh mmmm
<SteveA> no bug report this week, I think
<kiko> I can prepare a report in a few minutes
<kiko> if stub reorders things
<stub> If we have time :)
<stub>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> Staging is back running HEAD (with Carlos' and James' data migration scripts run today too). Enjoy it while you can, as I'll put brads branch back on when he asks for it.
<stub> We don't want to do a full production rollout next week due to Bug 64080, but I'm happy to continue with cherry picks.
<stub> Nothing else thrilling happening.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64080 in launchpad "Highlighting of active application in facets menu has broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64080
<SteveA> bug 64080 is just a CSS omission
<SteveA> according to jamesh 
<kiko> stub, ah, wonderfull
<SteveA> so should be a trivial fix tomorrow from mpt
<danilos> stub: how about 1.0 testing?
<stub> 1.0 testing?
<carlos> stub: which data migration script I asked to run?
<danilos> i.e. what's the final date to land something in RF to be able to test it on production as well?
* ddaa is vaguely puzzled at this 1.0 being the subject of a flurry of hacking... aren't 1.0 supposed to be stable and boring?
<stub> carlos: sorry, I meant salgado (person creation stuff)
<salgado> stub, can you paste the script's output somewhere?
<carlos> ok ;-)
<stub> danilos: I don't know any dates.
<salgado> stub, btw, carlos is not a brazilian. ;)
<danilos> ddaa: they are, I am going to be seriously bored once it's out ;)
<stub> salgado: If I have the output
<danilos> stub: ok
<ddaa> danilos: you wish you will :)
* stub types something very politically incorrect, but rapidly backspaces
<stub> So stick your cherry pick requests on LaunchpadProductionStatus. I'll make a call next week if we should do a full rollout or not.
<stub> Next item?
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<stub> 2
<stub> 1
<kiko> I can do the report if you like
<stub>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<salgado> Question Tracker 1.0
<salgado> ---------------------------------
<salgado> - SupportTrackerWorklow: in review
<salgado> - SupportTrackerViews: started, exception requested to kiko.
<salgado> - SupportTrackerHelp: not started.
<salgado> - LocalizedSupportRequests: started; reasonable progress.
<salgado> Random Things 1.0
<salgado> -------------------------------
<salgado> - DirectPersonRegistration has a tricky issue blocking its implementation; I'll check today if it needs an exception or if it's going to be dropped.
<bradb> Malone 1.0
<bradb> ==========
<bradb> upstream-forwarding-workflow: Added to 1.0. Good progress. BjornT waiting on kiko to confirm scope.
<bradb> series-and-distrorelease-mgmt: No news. Still blocked on ConjoinedBugTasks.
<bradb> removing-duplicate-comments: Was keeping-bugs-concise. Practically implemented.
<bradb> guided-filebug-form: Got all the workflows working, and the +package top-level filebug page refactored to use the same forms and views as the other filebug workflows. Need to update tests and polish.
<bradb> malone-essential-docs: No news.
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0 weekly report:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: DONE
<danilos> - firefox import/export: good progress, TranslationImport done, cleaning tests
<danilos> - oo import/export: blocked on ff support
<danilos> - translation review: main functionality implemented (without javascript), fixing tests
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<bradb> simple-bug-keywords: Slightly re-defined. Implemented.
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =
<cprov>  * PPA: blocked on ArchiveRework (still).
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: progress, still designing a reliable tests, malcc
<cprov>  * Code quality: nothing new.
<cprov>  * Production upgrade to dapper and started tests with new a-f in mawson
<cprov>  * NoMoreAptFtpArchive: Approved, r=kiko, renaming bits, finishing
<danilos> - search: not started, pre-draft stage
<cprov>    and testing populate-sources.py as part of the main implementation.
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: not started
<cprov>  * General Fixing: nothing new.
<danilos> - ui fixes: mpt on those
<danilos> - outstanding issues: none
<ddaa> importd-bzr-native: database cleanups landed, pybaz removal blocked on extracting used utilities from hct
<ddaa> supermirror-smart-server: spiv said he would be late and would get in touch with kiko about additional delay
<ddaa> on the implementation front, recent activity was focusing on http transport for smart server protocol
<ddaa> wsgi support for launchpad integration was next on the list
* ddaa done
<stub> That everyone?
<stub>  * Sysadmin requests
<stub> 6
<stub> 7
<stub> 5
<stub> 4
<stub> 3
<kiko> I asked for something non-urgent
<stub> 1
<kiko> so it's ok
<SteveA> me too
<stub> ok
<SteveA> I asked for a symlink of /home/warthogs/archives/ to /code/
<SteveA> on devpad
<stub> Yay!
<kiko> less typin!
<SteveA> so we can start using shorter URLs in bzr
<SteveA> but it's still pending doing
<stub> Two items from mpt on the agenda....
<SteveA> I'll handle those
<stub>  * 1.0 UI help text (mpt)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so, one of the 1.0 UI goals is for every page to have some help text
<SteveA> often this will just be the text in the "what's all this then?" portlet
<SteveA> moved into the helptext area
<jamesh> when the symlink gets made, don't update all the URLs on the PendingReviews page -- it will screw up some of the stats the summary page script keeps
<SteveA> there's a specific pop-out part of the 1.0 UI page for help text
<danilos> (connection died, back now)
<SteveA> mpt will be adding a particular <div> on some pages, and some CSS to keep this hidden in mainline
<SteveA> but so that it becomes helptext on the 1.0 UI branch
<danilos> (can someone paste me privately the part after ddaa's weekly report if anything important happened?)
<SteveA> and he'll be asking particular launchpad teams of developers to add helptext for specific pages
<SteveA> danilos: there are logs.  see channel title.
<danilos> SteveA: are they live? (I am actually checking them right now)
<SteveA> this allows us to keep a small deviation between mainline and the ui branch
<stub> danilos: yes - live
<SteveA> and also allows the work of writing helptext to be spread around
<danilos> ok, great, thanks
<stub> danilos: (or close...)
<SteveA> so, please watch out for this in the coming days, and do the work swiftly.  it isn't a lot of work each.
<SteveA> that's all.  thanks.
<stub>  * 1.0 UI portlet divs (mpt) 
<SteveA> so, as another forwards-compatibility thing, mpt is updating all our portlets to have a particular structure of nested divs
<ddaa> sorry, stupid gaim not throttling big pastes properly
<SteveA> mpt will be doing this, but please be aware of the need to keep portlets like this, even if it has no particular effect in the standard current ui
<SteveA> and if you write new portlets, again, be aware of the correct use of markup for them.
<SteveA> mpt will mail about this over the coming days.
<SteveA> that's all. thanks.
<stub>  * Dropping Malone, Rosetta, Soyuz etc. products -- StuartBishop
<stub> Now that we have bug keywords implemented, I would like to collapse all the various Launchpad pseudo-products (rosetta, soyuz, calendar, malone etc.) into the main Launchpad product.
<stub> The way we have things setup at the moment breaks our model, particularly relating to branches. For example, if I have a branch registered as a Launchpad branch, I cannot link that to a bug on Rosetta at the moment.
<stub> I feel this situation also hinders us dogfooding Launchpad properly at the moment, as we are using it in a different fashion than we expect our users to use it.
<stub> Can anyone think of any advantages to keeping things the way they are?
<stub> If not, I will collapse all the products into one, assigning keywords to the various bugs so we don't lose that information.
<SteveA> eh
<SteveA> what about specs?
<SteveA> this needs a mail to the list, cc mark
<stub> Ok. So we can't look at this until we have a way of categorizing specs better?
<malcc> I thought you meant something quite different when you suggested dropping all those products ;)
<SteveA> pink slips all round!
<kiko> stub, right now launchpad is too big to not be categorized, I think
<kiko> so we'd need some sort of sub-product organization if we are to drop the products
<SteveA> I think it's a valid point that we're using projects/products differently than we expect others to
<kiko> which sounds like surgery
<stub> kiko: If that is the case, we need to rethink a lot of our model
<kiko> SteveA, I'm not sure. why do you say that?
<danilos> I also believe people are really used to filing bugs against rosetta, not launchpad
<jamesh> if we did this, we'd want some way to let users categorise the bug on the +filebug page
<SteveA> kiko: because I think it's a valid point. :-p
<jamesh> which might involve offering a few predetermined bug keywords
<SteveA> but really, this is a mailing list discussion
<kiko> SteveA, why do you say that rosetta and malone are not separate products, is my question?
<SteveA> not a co-ordination meeting discusiion
<stub> jamesh: A question I often see go past on this channel is 'which product should I file a bug against?'
<kiko> just because they share a code repo?
<danilos> and since we're discussing rebranding as well, a keyword "rosetta" wouldn't make much sense ("translation service"? I dunno)
<SteveA> although it is okay to point out the mailing list thread (or forthcoming one) and ask for participation
<kiko> stub, that should be reduced once we have bugs.launchpad.net, etc.
<ddaa> -> mailing list everybody
<ddaa> let's move on
<kiko> yeah yeah.
<stub>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<danilos> ok
<ddaa> KEEP: bradb!
<ddaa> BAG: turnover
<stub> yay
<SteveA> ddaa: turnover implies hiring people too.  welcome _thumper_!
<ddaa> in french we call that "mettre les pieds dans le plat"
<bradb> heh
<malcc> Are we headhunting from Watership Down now? :)
<_thumper_> hi all
<kiko> hey _thumper_
<ddaa> everybody welcome _thumper_ the new launchpad-bazaar guy
<kiko> what's with the underscores? :)
<matsubara> hey _thumper_, welcome!
<SteveA> kiko: they represent the tub
<_thumper_> freenode didn't like it without
<ddaa> now that we have danilos and _thumper_, bets are on about who of carlos or me will resign next
<carlos> _thumper_: welcome!
<carlos> ddaa: good bye dude.... where are you moving
<carlos> ?
<carlos> :-P
<kiko> _thumper_, that's surprising. is thumper already nickserved?
<_thumper_> kiko: not sure, just wouldn't allow the name, didn't say owned
<stub> And before anyone else resigns.... 
<stub>  * Three sentences
<danilos> ddaa, carlos: heh ;) _thumper_, wilkommen ;)
<malcc> -NickServ- The nickname [thumper]  is not registered
<stub> DONE: Name Blacklist
<stub> TODO: Pillar Name traversal
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<malcc> DONE: More ArchiveRework.
<malcc> TODO: More ArchiveRework, test new a-f on mawson
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<bradb> DONE: Landed fixes for heartfelt issues with dupe bug subscriptions. Resurrected search filter UI patch. Wrote BugVerificationWorkflow after talking to Simon. Finished most of guided +filebug, less updating tests.
<bradb> TODO: Put guided filebug up for review. Release management tweaks.
<bradb> BLOCKED: kiko/mark on ConjoinedBugTasks decision.
<cprov> DONE: NoMoreAptFtpArchive, SoyuzRebuildHandling, bug triage, test new a-f
<flacoste> DONE: updated email interface for new support-tracker-workflow, add support requests expiration script, put support-tracker-workflow in review
<flacoste> TODO: implement support-tracker-views, land support-tracker-workflow
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<cprov> TODO: new a-f in production, open edgy+1 in mawson, bug fixing for edgy+1
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. clarified 1.0 goals, good progress on upstream forwarding workflow work spec.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. last bits of upstream forwarding workflow spec.
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, triage and some trivialities fixes
<matsubara> TODO: answer kiko's review, fix team wiki bug, more triage and oops report analysis.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: bzr 0.11 in LP, bug export, single SourceForge bugtracker entry, .bzr branch references for products, series and branch pages
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, URL handling branch, other launchpad-bazaar stuff
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: oo.org lang packs export, TranslationReview, fixed some missing translations in Rosetta, ticket #1930, 
<carlos> TODO: finish TranslationReview and vacations
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Removed person creation API from the authserver, discussed and implemented some bits of LocalizedSupportRequests, landed person-creation-rationale, fixed a couple of bugs on the mirror prober and reviewed some code.
<matsubara> mpt: DONE: structural object headings, page redesigns, portlet markup
<salgado> TODO: Finish LocalizedSupportRequests, add the rss feed of release mirrors to be used in ubuntu.com, code review and random fixes.
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<matsubara> mpt: TODO: page redesigns, implement already-designed pages
<matsubara> mpt: BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: Reviews.  bzr HTTP smart server, including WSGI backend and docs on how to run it with Apache+mod_fastcgi.
<_thumper_> [Nick]  Erroneous Nickname
<spiv> TODO: bzr smart server/launchpad supermirror integration.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: TranslationImport, Firefox support, tests, respond to bug 2181 review
<danilos> TODO: FF tests fixing, OOo support, rosetta search, new contract, visa, plane tickets
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2181 in rosetta "Rosetta automated e-mail should come from @launchpad.net" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2181
<spiv> _thumper_: mysterious!
<kiko> DONE: Launchpad report, some hacking, some management, serious email catchup.
<kiko> TODO: More email catchup and hacking, solve blockage
<kiko> BLOCKED: No
<_thumper_> DONE: reading
<_thumper_> TODO: more reading
<_thumper_> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> DONE: remove-gnuarch, new svn changeset logic
<ddaa> TODO: new svn changeset logic, _thumper_ sprint
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> reading++
<_thumper_> stub: just not the smae
<_thumper_> s/smae/same/
<stub> One blocker from BradB that I see.... kiko - is that under control?
<SteveA> DONE: management, UI stuff
<SteveA> TODO: relocate, bzr sprint, interviews
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> stub, well, yes.
<bradb> !
<stub> kiko: Did you want to do the bug report? we have some time
<kiko> stub, yes.
<carlos> kiko: btw, if you are on vacations next week and your restructuring branch is not merged before you leave... you are blocking TranslationReview from being reviewed/merged
<kiko> Bug report report
<kiko> ===================
<kiko> I picked only the top 5 criticals since we have a lot of 1.0 to do
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/929
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<kiko> Could James pick up bug 929, so we can finally close this 3-digit one?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,In progress]  
* _thumper_ wonders what keep, bag, change is?
<kiko> I've got to reply to review on the branch for bug 2497; unfortunately
<kiko> I've been too busy.
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/4594
<jamesh> kiko: okay.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4594 in malone "Shouldn't be able to add duplicate bug watches" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> _thumper_: I'll explain next week
<kiko> Bjorn, will you have time to do 4594?
<SteveA> _thumper_: in london
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/30602
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<_thumper_> SteveA: ok
<kiko> I need James' review of my branch first before I can fix 30602. My 
<kiko> branch puts all the code that needs optimizing in a single place, so it
<kiko> should not be too hard unless the problem is intractable.
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/44214
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,In progress]  
<kiko> Carlos, how's bug 44214 looking?
<carlos> I got some test errors and switched tasks... I should resume it, will try to finish it before leaving tomorrow. Otherwise, it should wait until I'm back on 16th
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i think that one should be doable. it's related to what i'm working on now, so it shouldn't take too long.
<kiko> carlos, you've got a one-week vacation?
<danilos> carlos: I did take a short look at it, but didn't see anything obvious; I might take another look next week
<kiko> BjornT, thanks. if you need help, let me know?
<carlos> kiko: yes, you approved it...
<kiko> carlos, hmmm, timing..
<malcc> Is this thing still on|
<malcc> s/|/?/
<stub> ok. Meeting over. 1 minute early!
<ddaa> thanks stup
<ddaa> stub
<malcc> Thanks
* malcc -> Lunch
<danilos> thanks stub
<SteveA> thanks for a smooth meeting stub
<SteveA> BjornT: lunch?
* bradb goes off in search of a toothbrush
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, i'm hungry. where?
<SteveA> I was going to invite M along, as he's in Vilnius.  I'll just call him...
* _thumper_ off to finish lunch
* flacoste has to moves the car, brb
<SteveA> BjornT: s. valentinos?  I'll leave my place in 15 mins
<BjornT> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> ok, see you there
* carlos -> lunch
<jordi> gah, stub; I had to walk away from the keyboard here at office
<jordi> stub: want my 3 lines by msg?
<stub> jordi: Sure
<salgado> stub, so, you don't have the output of the guess-rationale script, nor the time it took to run?
<stub> salgado: I think it took about three hours
<stub> salgado: I've lost the output - it was in my screen session, but the server has since been rebooted
<stub> (I have the tail end if that helps)
<stub> 10:36:36 INFO    Profile with id 670220 and name 'eof' has references from both SourcePackageRelease and POSubmission tables.
<stub> 10:40:18 INFO    Updated 2469 profiles with the BUGIMPORT rationale
<stub> 10:40:18 INFO    Updated 1749 profiles with the SOURCEPACKAGEIMPORT rationale
<stub> 10:40:18 INFO    Updated 4096 profiles with the POFILEIMPORT rationale
<stub> 10:40:18 INFO    6806 profiles were not updated
<salgado> stub, yeah, that's better than nothing
<stub> salgado: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileb611VK.html is all I have
<salgado> stub, so, assuming this script will run only once in production and that it doesn't use a single transaction, would it be okay to run it as is in production or does it need to be optimized?
<stub> salgado: I'll run it again tomorrow anyway
<stub> salgado: Yes - that is fine to run against production.
<salgado> cool
<Spads> Just another notice: PQM is now going down for 30 minutes for hardware maintenance.
<kiko> carlos, what's the policy for creating new translation groups?
<salgado> Spads, already gone, I guess?
<Spads> salgado: yes
<salgado> Spads, does the branch that it was processing has been lost and needs to be submitted again?
<Spads> salgado: no pqm was running, and we shut down cron before halting
<kiko> carlos?
* _thumper_ sanity restored - have decent coffee
<kiko> SteveA, ping
<_thumper_> kiko: I think SteveA is out to lunch
<kiko> bummer man
<kiko> how  bizarre
<_thumper_> truely
<JPohlmann> Hi all. I need help from one of the Launchpad admins - anyone here?
<kiko> yes, JPohlmann 
<JPohlmann> I am an Xfce developer and it looks like my name got automatically registered at least two times.
<JPohlmann> Once as jannis-pohlmann and once as jannis-xfce.
<kiko> JPohlmann, do you have access to both email addresses?
<JPohlmann> Yes, of course.
<kiko> JPohlmann, just perform a merge, then
<kiko> launchpad.net/people
<sivang> hiho
<kiko> there's a link to request merge
<sivang> I have a rosetta quesiton from one of my translation team members
<JPohlmann> kiko: Ah, thanks very much.
<sivang> yaniv: please go ahead
<kiko> JPohlmann, sure thing
<JPohlmann> Now, How can I get assigned to the software packages I've written and for which I'd like to observer bug reports?
<kiko> JPohlmann, what packages are they? I can fix them for you.
<JPohlmann> thunar-media-tags-plugin and xfce4-verve-plugin
<JPohlmann> I've registered to all bugmail for those packages now.
<JPohlmann> Is this all?
<kiko> JPohlmann, one second. are you upstream or packager for those packages?
<jgi> hi everyone
<JPohlmann> kiko: Upstream. I'm the developer of these two plugins.
<yaniv> Well, don't jump at me, but I read the answer to the KDE team's reservations about Rosetta, where it said that the translation teams are encouraged to cooperate with the corresponding GNOME team. I wondered if there was any regular sending of strings to the IL GNOME translation team, as I try to send my translations to their coordinator, but it's quite a long procedure
<jgi> a new template is in the queue for the "WengoPhone" product since this morning. Could someone please check if there's anything wrong with it? It's right here: http://librarian.launchpad.net/4678912/qtwengophone.pot
<kiko> yaniv, there is no infrastructure in Rosetta to do this now, though it is a planned feature. it still needs to be done manually.
<kiko> JPohlmann, okay. what bug tracker do you use for them at the moment?
<yaniv> kiko: right. Is there any preferred/effective way to do so?
<carlos> kiko: well, if any upstream project request a translation group and ubuntu one doesn't fit their needs, we create one
<sivang> kiko: is there an ETA? I get this question loads of times :)
<kiko> yaniv, you'd need to contact jordi or carlos for more information
<JPohlmann> kiko: We're using our own bugzilla for all Xfce projects. But Jani Monoses, who seems to be responsible for parts of Xubuntu, invited us (Xfce developers) to register to launchpad in order to get notified of bugs in our software.
<kiko> carlos, okay.
<carlos> jgi: oo.org is being imported right now and that delays a bit the entries in the queue
<jgi> carlos, ok, thank you very much
<kiko> JPohlmann, that's great. there are some additional things you can do:
<kiko> - register the upstream product information
<yaniv> kiko: thanks
<kiko> - register an upstream bugtracker (though I believe that XFCE is already registered)
<kiko> - indicate that those upstreams are packages in ubuntu as those source package names.
<carlos> yaniv: well, the only procedure I know about is to contact the team directly and offer your .po file from Ubuntu. If there is someone already working on such pofile in GNOME/KDE, then you will need to coordinate to reuse as much as possible from your translations
<carlos> yaniv: if you contact they before starting in Rosetta that would be even better
<JPohlmann> kiko: Yep, Xfce is already registered, I think. What do you mean by "indicate that those ..."? And how can I register the upstream product information?
<kiko> JPohlmann, launchpad.net/products/+new
<sivang> yaniv: we can try recontacting upstream folks, I contacted them in the past and there was not much response. we might be able to try interest them more in translating through rosetta now.
<kiko> JPohlmann, create a product for each of your plugins
<kiko> JPohlmann, and I'll help you set up the bugtracker information and packaging links.
<JPohlmann> kiko: is there a difference between packages and products?
<yaniv> sivang: I am in contact with Yair Hershkovitz, head of GNOME translation team. I sen himemy .po's.
<kiko> JPohlmann, a product is an upstream that launchpad knows about. products are packaged into ubuntu packages. :)
<sivang> yaniv: do you know if he's interested in working thought rosetta maybe? I used to be in contact with Gil Osher (Dolphin) but he was not enthusiastic
<JPohlmann> Hmm. There already are (X)ubuntu packages for the plugins, I think.
<yaniv> sivang: he's not enthusiastic either, to say the least. I don't see that happening.
<kiko> JPohlmann, there are packages, right, but the upstream information is not registered in launchpad.
<kiko> JPohlmann, product registration is a bit like freshmeat registration
<JPohlmann> Ok.
<yaniv> sivang: but maybe we should merge with his repository once in a while (once in a release?)
<yaniv> sivang: i.e. send him translations
<Keybuk> jamesh: don't suppose there's a "latest 5 revisions" portlet anywhere?
<yaniv> sivang: and another question is what is the easiest way (technically) to merge Rosetta ans upstream .po's
<sivang> kiko: is there a tool in existance for something like that? ^^
<kiko> sivang, you mean msgmerge?
<kiko> it's a standard l10n tool
<sivang> right
<yaniv> the way I do it  now is with poEdit
<kiko> msgmerge merges two pofiles
<jamesh> Keybuk: nah.  We generally put information like that in the main content where people will see it :)
<kiko> trivially
<yaniv> kiko: thanks
<kiko> jamesh, one disadvantage of that, ironically, is that it's harder to reuse that content in other pages
<Keybuk> jamesh: shame, it'd be a nice gadget for that site
<sivang> kiko: gazil thanks :)
<kiko> Keybuk, could make one if you requested it
<kiko> Keybuk, would you iframe it?
<kiko> hmm, how would you
<Keybuk> SSI include it, was my plan
<JPohlmann> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/xfce4-verve-plugin
<sivang> right, it's even comes with gettext. doh
<kiko> Keybuk, so file the bug, assign it to me 
<kiko> JPohlmann, https://launchpad.net/products/xfce4-verve-plugin/+launchpad
<Keybuk> kiko: #64182, thanks
<kiko> JPohlmann, in that page you can indicate what bug tracker you use
<kiko> (that's the Define Launchpad Usage page)
<kiko> JPohlmann, https://launchpad.net/products/xfce4-verve-plugin/+bugcontact and https://launchpad.net/products/xfce4-verve-plugin/+securitycontact let you set up bug contacts who will be notified if upstream issues are reported and need to be forwarded to your bugzilla instance
<kiko> matsubara, hmm remind me where we can set up packaging information?
<JPohlmann> kiko: Ok, did this for both plugins.
<kiko> JPohlmann, cool. I'll add the packaging information for you as soon as I remember where it's done
* kiko curses packaging links
<JPohlmann> kiko: Hehe.
<JPohlmann> kiko: The other plugin is https://launchpad.net/products/thunar-media-tags-plugin
<kiko> thanks JPohlmann, much appreciated.
<kiko> JPohlmann, are there translations for those plugins?
<JPohlmann> Sure, but they are managed internally (using an Xfce mailinglist).
<kiko> JPohlmann, you may want to look at using Rosetta to get external translations for free, if you like.
<JPohlmann> kiko: Thanks for the hint, I'll look into it later.
<kiko> okay, cool. 
<JPohlmann> Could you notify me when the two packages are linked to both products?
<kiko> JPohlmann, I'm about to add them. tell me, is the latest release series of verve 0.2.0?
<matsubara> kiko: launchpad.net/products/$product/$series/+addpackage ?
<kiko> matsubara, yeah, I just forgot about the series thing
<JPohlmann> kiko: No, it's 0.3.4.
<matsubara> kiko: or launchpad.net/products/$product/$series/+ubuntupkg
<kiko> JPohlmann, and there's a 0.3 series right now?
<kiko> of which .4 was the 4th release?
<JPohlmann> Yeah. 0.3.2, 0.3.3 and 0.3.4.
<JPohlmann> Yep.
<_thumper_> kiko: can I get you to change someones name on lp?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64182 in launchpad "Latest 5 Revisions Portlet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64182
<kiko> _thumper_, yeah, in a bit
<kiko> thanks Keybuk 
<kiko> JPohlmann, and for media tags?
<kiko> JPohlmann, 0.1?
<JPohlmann> kiko: 0.1 (latest release is 0.1.1). 
<kiko> JPohlmann, cool. both products now have packaging links.
<kiko> JPohlmann, this means that bugs that are actually upstream issues will now have the product information prefilled, and you will get notified of the need to file them upstream.
<kiko> (in the xfce bugzilla)
<JPohlmann> Ok, thanks.
<kiko> most welcome -- thanks to you for helping out!
<JPohlmann> kiko: I noticed there was a bug report for xfce4-verve-plugin. But it's not listed in the project bugs. Is this correct?
<kiko> JPohlmann, it needs to be marked as an upstream issue. that bug was reported in the package, but we don't automatically mark it upstream.
<JPohlmann> Ah.
<kiko> JPohlmann, the reason we don't do that is that the bug may actually be in the packaging
<kiko> to mark it as upstream, just follow the +upstream link
<JPohlmann> Ok, so I'll only be notified of those who were marked as upstream?
<kiko> well
<kiko> because you subscribed to the source package
<kiko> you'll also be notified of bugs there
<salgado> Spads, I just got an email from pqm, which makes me thing the box is back, but the web interface doesn't seem to be back yet
<JPohlmann> Hehe, right.
<kiko> JPohlmann, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-verve-plugin/+bug/58551/+upstreamtask
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58551 in xfce4-verve-plugin "[edgy]  verve panel plugin does not scale " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> JPohlmann, as you can see, the upstream product name is now prefilled (thanks to the packaging link)
<kiko> JPohlmann, and you have the option of linking that task to a bug in your bugzilla
<elmo> salgado: the web interface isn't started automatically yet
<JPohlmann> kiko: Ah, nice.
<kiko> JPohlmann, of course, the bug needs to be filed upstream first!
<JPohlmann> kiko: What if I want to say "no, this ain't a bug". Am I able to change the status of any bug report for my products/source packages?
<JPohlmann> Or is that up to the packagers?
<kiko> JPohlmann, you can change the status -- just click on the package name in the affects table
<JPohlmann> kiko: the affects table? What's that?
* JPohlmann is slightly confused by all those names and links, hehe.
<kiko> JPohlmann, that table in the middle of the bug page
<kiko> I would call it the tasks table but brad doesn't let me
<JPohlmann> Ah.
<salgado> flacoste, have a second?
<flacoste> salgado: yep
<salgado> flacoste, I'm writing the language vocabulary to use when making new support requests or change existing ones, and this is what I came up with: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file2hSPsF.html
<salgado> I'm wondering if the fact that I cache the vocab elements as an instance variable may be a problem
<bradb> BjornT: do you have time to review a small fix for bug 64017?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64017 in launchpad "Setting a bug confidential after its creation creates a ghost bug" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64017
<salgado> flacoste, there's a bug in it, that will cause English to be shown twice in some cases, but that's another issue. :)
<flacoste> salgado: i don't think it is a problem because vocabularies will be instantiated in each request
<flacoste> salgado: what is registered is a factory, not an instance
<flacoste> salgado: but this is neither implementing IVocabulary nor IVocabularyTokenized
<salgado> flacoste, yeah, that is what I thought
<salgado> flacoste, I just pasted the __init__() method
<salgado> but I have the other ones, necessary to implement these interfaces
<flacoste> salgado: I suggest you use an IContextSourceBinder that creates a SimpleVocabulary instanced filled with the needed values
<flacoste> salgado: by using IContextSourceBinder, your __init__ method is all you need
<bradb> kiko: do you have time to review that fix for bug 64017?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64017 in launchpad "Setting a bug confidential after its creation creates a ghost bug" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64017
<flacoste> salgado: plus you don't even have to think about the instance attribute issue :-)
<kiko> bradb, no
<salgado> hmmm. that means less code... I'm all for it. :-)
<bradb> ok
<salgado> flacoste, thanks dude!
<bradb> jamesh: do you have time for a quick review?
<flacoste> salgado: my pleasure!
<salgado> bradb, that branch seems to have been assigned to me
<bradb> salgado: oh, cool. do you have time to review it today? it's pretty important.
<ddaa> _thumper_: what are you up to at the moment?
<salgado> bradb, sure; I'm reviewing it now
<_thumper_> ddaa: yep
<_thumper_> not hard since only 15:52
<_thumper_> not in NZ yet
<bradb> salgado: awesome, thanks
<elmo> salgado: the web interface has no init script, so it's not auto-restarted
<_thumper_> ddaa: sorry misread
<ddaa> _thumper_: I said "what are you up to", not "are you up yet" :)
<_thumper_> ddaa: though you asked am I up
<elmo> I think last time I bothered lifeless about this he through me some handwavy instructions
<salgado> elmo, I see. I guess I need to pester lifeless to get it done?
<_thumper_> ddaa: still going through Launchpad's Bazaar
<_thumper_> jotting questions
<ddaa> reading the documentation?
<_thumper_> yeah
<_thumper_> and been going through existing bugs and features for launchpad-bazaar
<elmo> salgado: try now
<ddaa> I suggest you fire some questions now, otherwise I'll dive into cscvs hacking.
<_thumper_> cscvs sounds scarey
<_thumper_> at least from what I read
<salgado> elmo, works now. thanks!
<ddaa> _thumper_: it's scary
<elmo> anyone mind if we take staging down again for 15 minutes?  If it helps, this will give it some of it's RAM back
<salgado> bradb, everything looks good, but one thing you could do (not required) is to comment the "notify(SQLObjectToBeModifiedEvent(context, args))" line on mail/commands.py and see if any tests break. if you get no failures it'd be good to add another one, similar to the one you added, but for the email interface
<JPohlmann> kiko: I'm still confused by one thing: How can I see the products I'm maintaining? Are they listed anywhere in my profile (/people/jannis-xfce)?
<salgado> bradb, since this is quite critical, I think we should try very hard to avoid regressions
<elmo> ok, taking staging down now then
<kiko> JPohlmann, heh, no, but that's a bug.
<bradb> salgado: right, since you said not required, I'll land what I have (because we know it fixes a critical problem), and then double check the email UI, which should be orthogonal to this bug.
<JPohlmann> kiko: Hehe, ok.
<salgado> bradb, that's fine
<bradb> salgado: great, thanks for the review
<salgado> flacoste, on IUnlinkBugsForm, you define bugs as a Set() field and pass in a "value_type=Choice(source=BugLinksVocabularyFactory())". why do you do that instead of using a Choice() field?
<flacoste> salgado, because you can select multiple bugs
<flacoste> salgado: multiple bugs in the vocabulary created by BugLinksVocabularyFactory
<salgado> ahh, I see
<flacoste> salgado: in you case, a simple Choice will be enough
<salgado> in my case, can I do Choice(vocabulary=MyVocabFactory())?
<flacoste> salgado: yes
<salgado> cool
<flacoste> salgado: well, do provide a title and maybe a description ;-)
<salgado> yeah, sure
<salgado> I just wasn't sure if I could pass the vocabulary object or if it would accept only a name
<flacoste> salgado: to be precise, you are passing a factory object (IContextSourceBinder)
<flacoste> salgado: i don't think we can register these by name yet
<salgado> well, I'm actually passing a SimpleVocabulary if I do like I said, no?
<flacoste> salgado: probably in Zope 3.3 where vocabulary becomes simple adapters
<salgado> ah, no
* salgado just noticed that he renamed __init__() to __call__()
<salgado> indeed, it wouldn't make sense to not do that
<SteveA> kiko: pong
<salgado> flacoste, actually, zope seems to accept only a basestring as the value for the vocabulary argument of a Choice field
<flacoste> salgado: that's right, use source=
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64191 in launchpad "Should not accept team membership expiry dates beyond 2049" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64191
<flacoste> salgado: who reads launchpad-error-reports?
<salgado> flacoste, AFAIK, only kiko reads all topics. but there may be more people subscribed to just a few topics
<salgado> I think I'm subscribed to one or two of them
<salgado> flacoste, I wanted to add a link to the +editlanguages page alongside the dropdown where people can choose the language of a ticket, is there an easier way than subclassing DropdownWidget and overwriting renderValue()?
<jordi> jgi: hey
<flacoste> salgado: Bjorn suggested justing putting the link in the label
<jordi> jgi: by the way, is there any reson to include a "en.po" for wengophone?
<flacoste> salgado: oops, sorry
<flacoste> salgado: your talking about the ticket language selection UI
<jgi> jordi, hello
<jgi> jordi, you mean, an english translation?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> does it contain the same stuff as the original strings?
<salgado> flacoste, yep. async.com.br/~salgado/addticket.jpg
<jordi> jgi: if so, you should consider removing the file
<jordi> jgi: or I can tell rosetta to "ignore it"
<kiko> salgado, doesn't that widget sort of clash with the text above it?
<jgi> jordi, I think an english translation is interesting because sometimes we use string identifiers that need to be translated in english instead of correct english strings
<salgado> flacoste, if I add it to the label, the link wouldn't be on the right side of the dropdown
<salgado> kiko-fud, yes, it does. this is just a prototype
<flacoste> salgado: yeah, i got that
<flacoste> salgado: you could do it in the template by controlling the rendering of the widget
<salgado> I think appending something to the return value of DropdownWidget.renderValue() is pretty trivial already... 
<jordi> jgi: ok, I can approve it
<jgi> jordi, sorry
<salgado> flacoste, what do you think would be better?
<flacoste> salgado: overriding DropdownWidget is probably less lines
<jgi> jordi, I think I misunderstood your question. I didn't realize that there was an english translation waiting in the queue
<flacoste> salgado: and has more forward compatibility
<jgi> jordi, you can ignore it if you want
<salgado> flacoste, yeah, I prefer that too
<jgi> jordi, the important thing is importing the templat
<jgi> template sorry
<jordi> jgi: oh, so I shouldn't approve it?
<jordi> if the original strings are != what's in the english file, I guess it should go in.
<flacoste> salgado: regarding lp-error-reports, I sent an email to the janitor@support.launchpad.net and it should end up on that list, I was looking for a confirmation of that
<jordi> but you tell me, I'm on time to revert the import still
<flacoste> salgado: you could put the link in the description?
<jgi> jordi, if we're talking about the translation (that is .po file and not .pot file) you can revert the import
<salgado> yeah, maybe the description will do. I'll try that
<jordi> ok, I told rosetta to ignore these.
<jgi> thanks a lot
<jordi> jgi: yeah, en.po, not .pot
<jgi> ok
<salgado> flacoste, hmmm, I'm not sure under which topic that message would end up. I did a quick search on the ML archives but didn't find anything.  when did you send the email?
<flacoste> about 20 minutes ago
<flacoste> salgado: it should be processed by the SupportTrackerHandler that should decline to process it and thus ends up on that list
<salgado> flacoste, it should be under the "Unhandled email" topic then. I'm subscribing to it now
<BjornT> flacoste: try sending an email to a ticket that doesn't exist. that way you can see if there's an address filter in place, or if something else is wrong.
<flacoste> BjornT: done
<salgado> flacoste, X-Original-To: ticket100000@support.launchpad.net is the one you sent?
<flacoste> salgado: yes
<salgado> flacoste, okay, the one to janitor is there too
<flacoste> salgado: great, thanks!
<salgado> just got a notification about it
<salgado> flacoste, do you think it's a good idea to have the language selection widget on the page where you enter the summary of the ticket to search for similar ones (before actually filing a new one)?
<salgado> I think it's confusing not too, but searching for tickets only on non-english language is very likely to not find anything
<flacoste> salgado: no I think it is a good idea to enter that information at that point
<flacoste> salgado: altough we probably want to search across all languages for similar ones
<flacoste> salgado: we can change that later once we settle on a multi-languages indexing strategy
<salgado> flacoste, yeah, that sounds good to me
* bradb & # dner
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64214 in rosetta "untranslated strings included in POs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64214
<kristog> hello :) 
<kristog> 2 days ago i was accepted as ubuntu member, but atm my ubuntu.com mail-alias doesn't work
<kristog> any hint for this?
<matsubara> kristog: it must be manually approved by one of the admins
<kristog> uhm, so i have to wait :) ok! thank you.
<kristog> matsubara: approved == joined the ubuntumembers group?
<matsubara> kristog: also note that your alias can't be any blacklisted name (like 'root') and your preferred email in LP can't create a mail loop (like setting your preferred email to your @ubuntu.com address)
<kristog> afaik the name is the same as the one on LP
<kristog> (in my case giskard)
<matsubara> kristog: that should be ok then.
<kristog> matsubara: uhm how i can know what is my prefererred email?
<matsubara> kristog: https://launchpad.net/people/giskard/+editemails
<kristog> ok the one of autistici.org :)
<matsubara> kristog: but the portlet at https://launchpad.net/people/giskard shows it too
<kristog> what? the ubuntumembers logo?
<matsubara> kristog: shows your preferred address
<kristog> ahhh, right sorry, didn't see it :(
<kristog> so, i have to wait :) ok.
<kristog> thank you
<matsubara> kristog: you're welcome.
<kristog> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64223 in blueprint "Changed status to 'Deferred', message says 'Not Started'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64223
<kiko> salgado, okay, cool, just checking
<yleeyas> I have a quick question about un-subscribing from a bug, and discontinuing notifications about that bug
<bradb> yleeyas: What's your question?
<yleeyas> Ok, I un-subscribed from afew bugs I was following, and my name got shifted to the 'Also notified' list. Now how do I get off that list?
<bradb> yleeyas: There are three people that end up in also notified:
<bradb> 1. assignees
<bradb> 2. bug contacts
<bradb> 3. subscribers from dupes
<yleeyas> I'm guessing I'm a #3
<bradb> ok, good. i have a fix on the way to production, hopefully in the next rollout.
<bradb> bug 48860
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<yleeyas> Excellent. Thanx for the info.
<bradb> no prob
<kiko> hey BjornT?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> BjornT, I was going to look for an updated patch of yours to review, but I just found it.
<kiko> so you'll have mail soon
<BjornT> kiko: cool. i have some questions for you, though, regarding upstream-forwarding-workflow. do you have time to discuss that one now?
<kiko> BjornT, sure thing fire away 
<kiko> BjornT? :)
<BjornT> kiko: sorry, got distracted :)
<flacoste> kiko: ping
<kiko> ai ai
<flacoste> kiko: where should I put the links to the ticket reports?
<kiko> flacoste, in the actions menu? I'm chickening out on that question :)
<flacoste> kiko: in the action box (like in many place) or in a separate porlets (like on bugs)
<flacoste> kiko: so, you give me carte blanche, nice :-)
<BjornT> kiko: so, i've tried to incorporate as much from the mockups as possible in the current ui, but there are a few things i didn't do, and i want to know if that's ok or not.
<kiko> flacoste, in fact I'm interested in knowing if you have an opinion :)
<kiko> BjornT, are you massaging me for bad news? tell me!
<flacoste> kiko: i would have put them in the actions menu, but bradb made me wonder
<BjornT> kiko: it's not that bad :) the first is about the external bug tracker. i include only a link to the base url, not for filing and searching bugs, since we don't have that information.
<flacoste> kiko: i think putting them in the actions box takes less space, which is a plus
<kiko> flacoste, there's evidence that people don't look at /any/ boxes around the page, so I'm not sure if either if the options is actually worse. :)
<flacoste> lol
* bradb is basically impartial
<BjornT> kiko: i also didn't include a lot of "Change this" links, since only a few people will have access to change the product bug tracker and such.
<kiko> bradb, as impartial as the judges at salem
<kiko> BjornT, ah, but the change this links were so cute!
* bradb is encouraging francis to remove portlets
<kiko> BjornT, so constructing those links for certain bug trackers is very easy and would help our end-users, but you can do that as an additional step (doesn't require undoing anything you've done) if you file a bug when the time comes.
<BjornT> kiko: another thing i want to ask you about is what to do with +distrotask? we won't have any upstream links there, so it will always be a two step process (where +upstream should be one-step most of the times). is it ok to keep the current +distrotask as it is, and deal with it later?
<kiko> BjornT, what about links to debian?
<BjornT> kiko: sometimes we can't construct such links, though, for example SourceForge.
<kiko> BjornT, I knew you were going to say that; I agree.
<kiko> "it's easy for certain bug trackers" <- insurance :)
<BjornT> kiko: do we have any packaging links to debian? the biggest problem with +distrotask is that it can be used for three different things; add a downstream disto, add a upstream distro, or add a source package.
<kiko> BjornT, indeed we do not, but we may in the future. let's leave +distrotask for now (but I am curious as to how you will set this up in specs -- perhaps u-f-w-part-2? :-)
<kiko> well, we won't have packaging links in the future, but there is such a thing as native-syncs if you ask cprov
<BjornT> kiko: distribution-bug-forwarding? :) it should probably be a spec that deals with only +distrotask at least.
<kiko> BjornT, accepted.
<BjornT> kiko: cool, thanks. did you say you will leave for vacation tomorrow?
<kiko> only for 2 days
<kiko> I'm back tuesday
<BjornT> kiko: ok. then there will still be time next week to show you the ui before the branch is landed.
<kiko> BjornT, ping me first thing tuesday because I am curious
<kiko> bradb, about CJBT
<kiko> bradb, you have a reply pending to me, right?
<bradb> kiko: i was going to add anything to that, but...
<kiko> ...
<bradb> kiko: well, i pointed out that at least 24 files (which means more than 24 files) would need to be changed
<kiko> bradb, I don't care about tests. what about the code itself?
<bradb> but then you started saying something about "/in code/", which confuses me, because tests are as much "code" as implementation. on even keel, and all that.
<kiko> bradb, code as in "not tests". don't be difficult
<bradb> kiko: Why do you make that distinction?
<kiko> bradb, why don't you answer my question first? :)
<bradb> i don't understand how a line of test code is not morally equivalent to a line of implementation.
<bradb> kiko: ok. i don't understand what you're aiming for, that's all.
<kiko> I appreciate your care for tests, but I'd like to know how much of our implementation currently depends on directly settng attributes.
<kiko> now, pretty please with sugar on top, answer my question :)
<bradb> kiko: i count 7 non-test files that reference transitionToAssignee
<kiko> bradb, could we have other places that set attributes but don't call transitionTo?
<bradb> kiko: it's possible that there could be a few more files doing that somehow, though not many, at most.
<kiko> there's a call to transitionToStatus in browser/bug.py
<bradb> i see about 10 imp files in total doing transitionTo*
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> one other thing I like about having an API to update everything is that we can put the event triggering into it
<bradb> about 44 files overall
<kiko> avoiding inconsistency there.
<bradb> (er 35, i mean...anyway)
<kiko> because you've already done the excellent transitionTo* APIs it seems like the changes are also pretty self-contained requiring little code reorganization
<bradb> right
<kiko> the fact that there are no ftests underlines that
<kiko> oh there is one actually
<kiko> test_bugtask.py
<bradb> yeah. my main concern is how much work is involved in making this change.
<bradb> folding the event handling into this method, while having some benefit, also adds the extra work of making sure events aren't getting fired twice in view code.
<kiko> bradb, I know what you mean. OTOH the cleaning up would be very nice and avoid bugs like the one you just fixed today, wouldn't it?
<bradb> i'm not necessarily saying these are bad ideas in the big picture. just worried about the workload.
<bradb> kiko: yes, it would avoid some bugs. if we really believe that that's how events should be done though, then it seems to me every object should be updated in this way though.
<bradb> er, actually, it wouldn't have avoided that other bug
<bradb> that was on a bug attribute
<kiko> bradb, you wouldn't have to do the event moving in the same work
<kiko> but it would allow us to do that as follow-on work
<kiko> a further cleanup
<kiko> made possible by the amazing API refactoring
<kiko> that led to CJBT being trivial
<kiko> and that led to DRBT being implemented
<kiko> this is warm fuzzies all over!
<bradb> DRBT? :)
<kiko> distribution release bug targeting!
<bradb> heh
<kiko> well I should have said deployed
<bradb> it's one way to solve that problem, yeah. there are other ways though too, which seem much quicker, if my understanding of sqlobject is correct
<bradb> and i mean /much/ /quicker/
<kiko> I know, but they do not give the warm fuzzies to me, instead they give me nightmares
<bradb> kiko: so, are you really planning on migration /all/ our db objects to such an update() method?
<bradb> (speaking of a lot of work!)
<kiko> bradb, well, it's been discussed before, and it has actually been done for a few of them.
<kiko> I don't think it's practical to do it consistently for evey object at once
<bradb> me neither
<kiko> but mark and I agree that the side-effects like event triggering etc. can only be done competently if we do factor things like that.
<kiko> bradb, my suggestion is have a pre-imp call with jamesh to see what he thinks of the updateAPI proposal.
<kiko> and if he thinks it's sane, move ahead with it
<kiko> that way you are unblocked
<bradb> right. and like i say, i'm not suggesting it's a bad idea, though i will continue to fear how much work may be involved.
<kiko> bradb, the work cleaning up the implementation seems easy from my inspection; the work updating tests may not be, but we may have some redundant tests 
<bradb> it's a brain transplant, basically
<kiko> no
<kiko> not nearly that
<bradb> we have to rewrite all the edit views too, etc.
<kiko> bradb, "rewrite"?
<bradb> and create, in some cases, yeah.
<bradb> obviously only the parts that actually edit a bugtask are affected
<kiko> isn't it a matter of not using applyWidgetsChanges?
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> I'm confused by your statements about rewrite
<bradb> and note that *neither* of the recent event-related bugs would have been prevented by this change :)
<bradb> because one was on a create event, and the other was on bug, not bugtask
<kiko> the create events should be folded into API as well
<kiko> AFAICS
<bradb> yeah, it's doable, but would just take a bit longer
<kiko> well don't do event folding now
<kiko> just the setting-of-attributes folding
<bradb> right
<bradb> so, i'll talk to jamesh more about it tomorrow then, ok?
<kiko> that sounds excellent
<kiko> thanks!
<bradb> cool, thanks
#launchpad 2006-10-06
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> mpt: just a reminder that bug 64080 is in your court again.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64080 in launchpad "Highlighting of active application in facets menu has broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64080
<mpt> jamesh, yes thank you, I was trying to get to sleep last night when I realized it might be a CSS problem rather than a view problem
* mpt thinks about Launchpad too much
<doug> ah...
<doug> what's responsible for the general prettiness and utility of the launchpad?
<doug> as far as the final HTML rendering goes...
<doug> one package?  or a bunch?
<jamesh> doug: Launchpad is built on top of the Zope component framework.  We use zope page templates to build the pages.
<jamesh> the design has evolved over time
<doug> so, someone wants to enter a feature...
<doug> they go to some form, and fill it out
<doug> that goes into a database
<doug> and, say, a report generator can show you features entered over the last week..
<doug> what components handle those types of operations?
<jamesh> we use an object relational mapper called SQLObject for pretty much all of the database access
<jamesh> which lets us treat records in the various tables as Python class instances
<jamesh> makes it pretty easy to build the pages
<jamesh> http://www.sqlobject.org/ <- in case you haven't found it with google yet :)
<doug> well
<doug> so you're saying that's custom code, basically.
<viyyer> hi.. I had some translations on gnomebaker on rosetta
<viyyer> it seems to have been close
<viyyer> can I get the po files?
<viyyer> so that I can submit it to gnomebaker?
<viyyer> and why is there no credit on the translations I contributed?
<spiv> viyyer: https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/main/+pots/gnomebaker/hi/+export should let you get the po files.
<spiv> Ask carlos or jordi about the credit issue when they're around.  I think there may be a known bug there.
<viyyer> spiv, will do.. 
<viyyer> jordi, 
<viyyer> checking it after long time.. 
<viyyer> there are more stings to be translated there ...
<viyyer> string actually
<mpt> jamesh, this may be a silly question, but is it safe to delete a standalone branch once I have imported it into my local repository?
<jamesh> mpt: in answer to your question: if there are no uncommitted changes in your standalone branch, and you've branched it into the repository, then you can delete the standalone branch
<_thumper_> morning all
<mpt> thanks jamesh 
<mpt> hi _thumper_, and welcome :-)
<_thumper_> mpt: Nelson is nice, we thought about that but wanted to be near a university
<mpt> ok, branch has landed, time for me to go home
<mpt> _thumper_, for me, the university being away from home was part of the attraction of going to university :-)
<carlos> morning
<mpt> Yay for dial-up!
<jamesh> mpt: maybe you should get a different DSL modem
<mpt> nothing wrong with my modem, just the ISP
<kristog> hello :)
<carlos> kristog: hi
<kristog> i was accepted as ubuntu member in the last CC. I didn't join ubuntumembers in time (before the CC meeting), now i'm in (thank you elmo) but until now my @ubuntu.com alias doesn't work.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64132 in rosetta "rosetta export truncates plural forms line (was: update-manager dont start)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64132
<kristog> carlos: no idea about my problem?
<carlos> kristog: sorry, I was busy with other things and didn't see your question
<carlos> kristog: about the email alias, it takes one or two days to propagate it to the mail server since you are member of the team
<kristog> carlos: no problem :) ok, i will wait :)
<kristog> thank you
<carlos> if you are waiting more than two days, ask the admins (elmo, Znarl, Spads)
<carlos> you are welcome
<kristog> carlos: elmo has accepted me ~2 days ago 
<carlos> danilos: ping
<danilos> carlos: pong
<carlos> kristog: then check it with the admins...
<kristog> carlos: ok, thank you :)
<Ng> carlos: if you mail rt@admin.canonical.com it'll go into our sysadmin queue and someone will take a look
<carlos> Ng: should we use it also for Ubuntu requests?
<carlos> I was not sure if that's only used by Canonical internal requests
<Ng> carlos: basically anything that requires sysadmin intervention is suitable to go in there
<carlos> ok, next time, I will point people to it
<carlos> thanks
<kristog> so i should mail rt@?
<carlos> kristog: yes, please
<kristog> ok
<ddaa> Good beginning of work day
<ddaa> (can't say good morning with a straight face, it's 1pm...)
* carlos -> supermarket + lunch
<carlos> later!
<ddaa> _thumper_: ping
<_thumper_> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> how's it going today?
<_thumper_> good, although was out for part of the morning
<_thumper_> so no more questions yet
<ddaa> still busy downloading the context?
<_thumper_> uh ha
<ddaa> is that a .nz idiom?
<_thumper_> sort of
<ddaa> what does it mean, then?
<_thumper_> uh ha -> yes
<_thumper_> there was one bug of interst
<_thumper_> talking about bzr branch lp://product and what it points to
<ddaa> ok, the boss just came down on me with some pretty trivial fix he wants for six months ago, so I thought it would be something good for you to cut your teeth on if you were idle.
<_thumper_> want to send it through, I'll take a look
<_thumper_> gotta be more interesting than just reading specs et al
<ddaa> that, should point to product.development_focus.series_branch
<ddaa> let's just take that to a private chat
<Keybuk> ya know, I reckon about 10% of people put their own name in the "Name" box when filing a spec
<salgado> ddaa, around?
<ddaa> salgado: what can I do for you?
<salgado> hi ddaa. I'm reviewing one of jamesh's branch and am wondering why do we have the +source and +sourceadmin pages
<salgado> is +sourceadmin the one that is only meant to be used by you?
<ddaa> yes
<salgado> is it still needed?
<ddaa> i think it's mostly for historical reasons, like it the past +sourceadmin had fields about arch details, and maybe the permission system was not fine-grained enough.
<ddaa> the +sourceadmin functionality is still very much needed, but if jamesh thinks it's not necessary to have have a separate page anymore, I trust him.
<ddaa> In particular, privileged users need to be able to set the importstatus from the +source page
<ddaa> for things like approving imports for production
<salgado> ddaa, yeah, I was confused because I didn't notice it had been merged with the +source page, but I just noticed how it was done and if you have the necessary rights you'll be able to do everything you need from the +source page
<ddaa> salgado: jamesh is quite aware of the various functional issues of code.lp.net, he can be trusted to make sensible calls IMO
<salgado> agreed
<salgado> but since I probably won't find him at this time here, I thought it was a good idea to check with you
<ddaa> you did well, I appreciate that very much
<ddaa> salgado: another thing to check for, is that privileged users can tweak the import details regardless of the importstatus, while normal users can only do it if the import has not been approved for sync.
<ddaa> though I insisted enough on that point with jamesh that I would be very surprised if he got it wrong
<sabdfl> matsubara: kiko around?
<matsubara> sabdfl: nope, he'll be back on monday only
<matsubara> sabdfl: <kiko> I'm on leave till monday, but call me if you need me
<salgado> ddaa, yeah, once the import has been certified the +source page is only visible for admins
<SteveA> matsubara: kiko has monday registered as a vacation day
<SteveA> matsubara: did he say he'd be around *on* monday, or after monday?
<salgado> he said he'll be back Tuesday, AFAIR
<matsubara> SteveA: that's is the topic in #async, but I guess he'll be back only on monday afternoon/evening.
<matsubara> SteveA: I mean back to So Carlos.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> thanks
<ddaa> Somebody, please quick review this almost-trivial patch so I can put it in the DBA queue. It adds a Branch.date_created column. https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file6eQS7J.html
* ddaa fixes typo in comments.sql
<ddaa> salgado: SteveA: can you review that?
<ddaa> _thumper_: you can look at it as well :)
<_thumper_> ddaa: I am as we speak
<Keybuk> sabdfl: blueprint query ... how do I see the list of proposed specs for uds-mv ?
<matsubara> Keybuk: https://features.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-mtv/+specs
<Keybuk> that's the list of Accepted ones
<Keybuk> it looks like it's the "Driver can't use /+settopics" bug
<Keybuk> someone needs to change the registrant to be Ubuntu Technical Board
<sabdfl> Keybuk: you can't see https://features.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-mtv/+settopics
<sabdfl> ?
<sabdfl> hmm.... needs launchpad.Driver not launchpad.Edit
<Keybuk> yeah, I get a "SORRY j00 r n0t l33t" page
<sabdfl> Keybuk: well, there's of course some truth to that
<sabdfl> ;-)
<sabdfl> matsubara: pls could you whip up a quick fix to that please?
<matsubara> sabdfl: sure
<sabdfl> hmm... let me review it
<sabdfl> will need:
<sabdfl>   - launchpad.Driver permission for ISprint (see ReleaseAndSeriesDrivers)
<sabdfl>   - change +settopics to launchpad.Driver rather than launchpad.Edut
<sabdfl>   - also, check the code which auto-approves nominations from drivers
<sabdfl> there's code in the productseries / distrorelease system to auto-approve a nomination of a feature by a driver
<sabdfl> we need the same for sprints if it is not already there
<sabdfl> ah: browser/specification.py line 600:
<sabdfl>         if check_permission('launchpad.Edit', sprint_link):
<sabdfl>             sprint_link.acceptBy(user)
<sabdfl> needs to be launchpad.Driver
<sabdfl> matsubara: sound OK?
<matsubara> sabdfl: yep
<sabdfl> thanks
<stub> ddaa: Do you want me to land the Branch.date_created DB patch?
<stub> Probably as fast for me to write it than review it
<ddaa> stub: there's some non-trivial sample data tweaking
<stub> Just adding a new column?
<ddaa> I made it not-NULL to correctly represent branches created before adding the column
<ddaa> and tweaked the sample data so only the most recent branches there have a non-NULL date_created
<ddaa> also there's the comments.sql patch, I'd much prefer if you reviewed it, and then landed it if you are happy with it
<ddaa> actually
<stub> If you want to make life difficult. I would have just filled in a date for all the existing branches to avoid all the special cases that will be needed evermore.
<ddaa> I made it not-not-NULL
<ddaa> I love my code and my data correct.
<stub> (which is what I'll be doing with all the other objects)
<ddaa> If that means a bit more complicated a life, so be it.
<stub> I'll have to think about that anyway - it will mean branch will be different to every other table with the column in the database.
<ddaa> your call to overrule that, I made my part of the job
<ddaa> I understand that not everybody shares some of my world views
<ddaa> but I'd rather not end up displaying bogus date_created to the end user
<ddaa> another way would be having a date_created for sorting, and a display_date_created for display...
<ddaa> I think one nullable column is simpler
<stub> Just hardcode the date - if the date is before X, it is fake so I shouldn't display it.
<ddaa> I think that amounts to the same amount of special casing in the code.
<stub> Means you can sort by datecreated for a start
<stub> And it is only special case if you care about not displaying the bogus date
<ddaa> nope, you can't because you have a bunch of equal datecreated values
<ddaa> so you need to break this tie by using the id as a secondary sort key
<stub> ddaa: I will ensure all the datecreated's are 1 second apart
<_thumper_> ddaa: to throw my 2c in, I'd go for a not-NULL field
<_thumper_> keep the db consistent
<_thumper_> have some old epoc
<ddaa> stub: fine then, it's just a bit above the level of sql-foo that I can do without having to dig into the documentation and experiment.
<stub> Also, ORDER BY date_created,id will list all the oldest branches last instead of first
<stub> (in postgresql anyway)
<ddaa> stub: just please document the cut-off date-created value somewhere.
<stub> ddaa: Will do
<ddaa> stub: thank you
<stub> date_created is bogus anyway in some ways, as it is the time the branch was registered with launchpad, not the time the branch was created ;)
<ddaa> stub: I pointed that out in comments.sql
<ddaa> still, I think the date the branch was registered into launchpad can be significant
<stub> yup
<ddaa> _thumper_: BTW, since you're poolie's minion
<ddaa> _thumper_: maybe you can pick up the discussion I started about bzr recording branch points in the history
<_thumper_> yeah...
<_thumper_> wanna point me at the current discussion?
<ddaa> _thumper_: abently and j-a-meinel contributed to it. It seems quite doable, my biggest issues is that unless this information is used somehow to improve the life of bzr users, they will have no incentive to use the tool in the right way to record this information correctly.
<ddaa> So we would end up with bogus branch points, which is worse than no branch points at all IMO.
* ddaa looks up gmane
<ddaa> _thumper_: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.bazaar-ng.general/16884/focus=17014
<_thumper_> ok, got it
<ddaa> doh! Just realised that my plan to efficiently support simultaneous adds+modify conflicts with my plan to handle renames... might need to change the data model a bit... :(
* ddaa decides to add a NOTE in the tests file, that should be fairly doable with proper encapsulation
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64373 in launchpad "[wishlist]  download gpg keyring for a team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64373
* bradb & # lunch
<carlos> danilos: hi
<carlos> danilos: meeting time?
<danilos> carlos: sure, sorry I am late
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<sivang> hello
<sivang> bradb: Will (are do we already) we have anonymous bug reporting capabilities in LP ?
<sivang> or in, malone for that matter.
<sivang> BjornT: ^^
* sivang wants to have another upstream proejct hosted in LP.
<bradb> sivang: No, sorry. No firm decisions about it either way.
<bradb> sivang: bug 50653
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50653 in malone "Malone should support craigslist-style anonymous bug reporting" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50653
<sivang> bradb: I see, not even a cloak room for that?
<bradb> no cloakroom yet either
<sivang> bradb: if someone openes a bug on a product, and his sub'd to all bugs of the product, will he get notified of his own reported bug?
<bradb> sivang: yeah.
<sivang> bradb: anyway to disable this?
* sivang talks with the libburn upstreams about switching to LP
<bradb> sivang: no way to disable it currently, sorry. bug 548.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 548 in malone "don't send mails about changes to the people doing the change" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/548
<sivang> bradb: I see, thanks
<bradb> sivang: it'd be easier to filter all mail from changes made by you though...just filter all mail From: you that has an X-Launchpad-Bug header.
<moz-art> hi
<moz-art> somebody speak spanish?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> hola
<jordi> moz-art: qu tal?
<moz-art> jordi, hola, ac estaba viendo la pgina de shipit.ubuntu.com...y tena una duda
<moz-art> :P
<moz-art> son gratuitos los cd's o hay que pagar por ellos?
<jordi> son gratutos
<jordi> aunque si pides una cantidad "exagerada", quizs se te deniege el envo, o te pidan ms ifnormacin para ver para qu necesitas tantos
<moz-art> tons con 3
<moz-art> xD
<moz-art> :P
<jordi> tons?
<jordi> moz-art: pedir muy pocos quizs salga ms caro en proporcin que pedir la cantidad estndard.
<moz-art> jajaja
<jordi> moz-art: no te sigo...
<moz-art> jordi: tons 10?
<moz-art> :S
<moz-art> xD
<jordi> qu quiere decir tons?
<moz-art> jordi: entonces
<jordi> oh
<jordi> moz-art: yo pedira lo estndard
<jordi> moz-art: cuantos pensabas pedir?
<moz-art> 5 Cd's
<jordi> 5 o 10 est bien
<jordi> si pides 10, podrs repartir a algn amigo de ms ;)
<moz-art> jordi: ^^, sip, de hecho para eso los quiero, que todo la gente de zihuatanejo, gro. use linux :P
<jordi> ok
<moz-art> jordi: yo ya tengo la distro que ped...pero no pienso dar mi cd
<jordi> quizs quieras pedir 10, pero alguno para AMD64 o mac, si tienes gente que usen esos sistemas
<moz-art> xD
<jordi> he he, claro, smlemente pide unos pocos ms
<moz-art> nop, ac puro PC
<jordi> y si te hacen falta ms, puedes copiarlos.
<moz-art> :O
<moz-art> :D
<jordi> ok
<jordi> voy a ir a cenar
<jordi> disfruta de tu pedido ;)
<moz-art> :D
<agent> how does one upload more than one attachment with a messege in launchpad?
<bradb> agent: the hard way, for now, unfortunately (i.e. one submit per attachment)
<bradb> hrm
<flacoste> salgado, BjornT, or any other reviewer: I'd like a quick review of a small improvements to find_portlet: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileW2Rn7x.html
<salgado> flacoste, looks good to me
<flacoste> salgado: thanks!
<salgado> flacoste, how do I run the tickettarget.txt test which is inside interfaces/ftests/?
<flacoste> test='tickettarget'
<flacoste> or canonical.launchpad.interfaces.ftests.test_tickettarget
<flacoste> salgado: ^^^
<salgado> flacoste, cool, thanks
#launchpad 2006-10-07
<Spads> HURF BURF HAVE SOME MORE
<Spads> er, wrong window
<andi5> hello... can somebody tell me how to remove a remote bug watch in launchpad/malone? thanks in advance!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64545 in launchpad "Can't unsubscribe teams from Support requests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64545
#launchpad 2006-10-08
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64599 in ubiquity "Installer should check partitionsize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64599
<Villarroel> Hi / Hola.
<Villarroel> I forgot my registration email!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64610 in malone "Finding/reporting bugs through launchpad is cumbersome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64610
<jenda> Hello
<jenda> I wanted to assign a wikipage to a spec, but found that there already is a spec assigned to that wiki. Is there a way to find that spec?
<jenda> (no, it's not linked on the wiki)
<lucasvo> where did the calendar go?
<lucasvo> I can't find the link to create one
<jenda> lucasvo: it's temporarily disabled.
<lucasvo> why?
<Nafallo> to many bugs and ENOTIME to fix them.
<ddaa> it was not considered up to standard for 1.0, and there was no time to fix that
<lucasvo> ddaa: that's not very good, to first put it in and afterwards move it back out
<lucasvo> but I guess I have to live with it.
<lucasvo> will 1.0 be opensource?
<ddaa> I think not. That will come in its own time.
<ddaa> lucasvo: what with asking for a launchpad source code release, I do not really understand, do people ask for a Google release?
<lucasvo> ddaa: I try to avoid using google
<lucasvo> ddaa: and yes, I would ask them but I knwo they wouldn't do it
<lucasvo> ddaa: the google search algorythm would be easy exploitable if it was open 
<ddaa> lucasvo: I do not really want to have that argument
<lucasvo> ddaa: that does not apply for launchpad
<lucasvo> ddaa: ok..
<jelmer> hi ddaa, lucasvo
<lucasvo> hi jelmer
<ddaa> launchpad is service, work we do on infrastructure software we try to get integrated upstream, and I want to release some infrastructure we put a lot of work into.
<ddaa> Eventually launchpad will be released because Canonical understands how that can be beneficial, but there are business reasons to wait for the right time for that.
<ddaa> jelmer: https://features.launchpad.net/products/bzr/+spec/smartserver-accept-svn
<lucasvo> ddaa: yes. I wouldn't create my own launchpad just becuase it's opensource. I would still use official launchpad. But I try to use only opensource software for opensource development
<ddaa> lucasvo: we can have this discussion in private if you want
<jelmer> ddaa: Yeah, I saw that. tbh, I think a bzr backend to svn would make more sense
<jelmer> trying to avoid the protocol implementation if we can
<jelmer> for example, a lot of people use svn+ssh:// or https://, and smartserver-accept-svn will require separate implementations for those
<jelmer> Where am I supposed to give feedback ? In the wiki?
<lucasvo> jelmer: yes
<ddaa> jelmer: I guessed you'd have insights about implementation.
<ddaa> Whatever floats the boat. I was wondering whether libsvn was layered to allow reusing the server front-end.
<jelmer> Well, the question is whether we can define bzr in terms of their fs backends
<jelmer> (so you can have fsfs, bdb and bzr)
<ddaa> mh... dunno, probably not I guess.
<ddaa> I think we might have to be a bit higher level than that.
<jelmer> that would be ideal, otherwise, we'd have to figure out how to reuse some of the higher level code
<ddaa> the one-huge-versioned-fs model is not a good fit to bzr
<ddaa> so I expect we would have to restrict some functionality
<jelmer> Hmm, indeed
* jelmer checks the svn_fs API
* ddaa goes to mow the lawn
<lucasvo> cya ddaa
<sivang> is launchpad down?
<sivang> I seem to not be able to view access it at all...
<dsas> sivang: I can browse it
<sivang> dsas: k, was something local with the network here, thanks
<SteveA> _thumper_away_: ping
<SteveA> _thumper_away_: unping
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<lucasvo> hi mpt
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64758 in blueprint ""Change status" link appears even if I don't have permission to use it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64758
#launchpad 2007-10-01
<Hobbsee> argh.
<Hobbsee> where do i see what the email for a team is now, if i'm not an admin?  
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<mpt> Hobbsee, there's no "E-mail addresses" box in the left column?
<Hobbsee> mpt: no - but i'm suspecting that's correct if they have no valid team email.
<Hobbsee> it's either that, or LP has removed it as a feature, like the packaging info :)
<Hobbsee> s/feature/"feature"/
<mpt> I don't know of any changes in that area
<mpt> ok, that part of the person/team template hasn't been touched recently
<mpt> Neither has the box that contains the addresses itself
* Hobbsee --> work
<ubotu> New bug: #147539 in launchpad "Answers reliability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147539
<ubotu> New bug: #147544 in launchpad-answers "Default search is "by relevancy", which, empty, is identical to "newest first"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147544
<ubotu> New bug: #147577 in launchpad "[edge]  Edit source does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147577
<ubotu> New bug: #147598 in launchpad-bazaar "missing constraint to prevent user subscribing to a branch more than once" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147598
<egx0r> Whenever I try to "Browse code" I get a 404 not found complaining about the '/files' path was not found. This is only when I push my branch to a team project, not when it's my personal branch. 
<egx0r> I pushed the branch yesterday, so maybe this is some kind of lag? 
<ddaa> Interesting: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/~workhorsy
<ddaa> this user asked for his account to be deleted
<ddaa> and apparently turned it back on later to use code hosting
<ubotu> New bug: #147629 in launchpad ""Browse code" results in a 404 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147629
<Hobbsee> how do i set a status of Fix Released, via the email interface?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: status fixreleased
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ahh.  no space.
<Fujitsu> ie. `  status fixreleased' is the whole line.
* gnomefreak used space nad got it returned
<variant> Hi, does anyone know how to report abuse/spammer/idiot using answers.launchpad.net ?
<variant> gnomefreak: had a feeling this was just a developer channel..
<variant> https://answers.launchpad.net/~elliony
<gnomefreak> variant: it is but the people that can help would be here if they can do anything at all
<variant> ok
<gnomefreak> variant: what one is the bad one?
<gnomefreak> i see 3 threads
<variant> yeah, all junk
<variant> it's hte user
<variant> nothing too serious.. but it makes me wonder how to report that sort of thing in the future.. i imagine that abusive postings can be a lot worse than that and not being able to report them is not good
<gnomefreak> 14321 doesnt look like anything but him asking for help
<variant> true.. 
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: cprov what are the steps to get threads removed from answers?
<variant> answers is a great service so it's annoying to see crap in there
* gnomefreak off to meeting before people start noticing im not there yet
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: waiting on a LP admin, i think.  i wonder if matsubara can do it
<cprov> gnomefreak: or kiko 
<variant> "alan pope" just set the status to "rejected"
<variant> on one of them
<matsubara> heya Hobbsee, how can I help?
<Hobbsee> matsubara: abusive user on launchpad, needs the account removed :)
<Hobbsee> https://answers.launchpad.net/~elliony
<matsubara> Hobbsee: sorry, I don't have such permission.
<Hobbsee> matsubara: that's kiko or SteveA, presumably?
<Hobbsee> matsubara: i didnt think you did - i wasnt sure though :)
<matsubara> Hobbsee: yes or mthaddon
<Hobbsee> ahhh.  the other one that starts with m, and has a's and t's in it.
<matsubara> :)
<pochu> Hello everybody. Does anybody know whether the PPA i386 builder is down, and if so, whether the builds will be automatically queued when it's back?
<kiko> pochu, cprov has been looking into it, but I'm not sure what the status on that is.
<cprov> pochu: samarium was fixed one hour ago
<stdin> just noticed that, it's building one of my packages now
<cprov> pochu:  and it should have processed all the pending builds automatically.
<pochu> cprov: great, thanks a lot.
<Hobbsee> cprov: are there any plans to actually be able to fix things that break between the non-european/brazillian workday?
<cprov> pochu: np
<Hobbsee> on weekends, in particular?
<cprov> Hobbsee: not yet, this particular issue depended on a infrastructure team action, not only me.
<superm1> cprov, can you explain how the build score works? is it a sort of queue?
<Hobbsee> cprov: true, i was mroe asking in relation to making the infrastructure fixing work better.
<cprov> superm1: yes, it considers the source attributes, like  'how long it has been waiting in queue' (older job gets higher scores), target component (main gets higher score than multiverse) and missing build-deps (missing build-deps reduces the score).
<cprov> superm1: obviously, highest score per architecture gets dispatched to the first idle builder. Does it make more sense now ?
<superm1> yeah much more
<superm1> that begs the question though, could one adjust how quickly they will be built by using an override and putting it in main (assuming it doesnt build depend on anything in universe/multiverse)
<cprov> superm1: a better description should go to PPAQuickStart at some point (requested on the last PPA101 meeting).
<cprov> superm1: yes, sources target to main will be built first and yes it can be considered a bug right now, because we don't have any strategy score against PPAs, for instance, give higher priority to more active PPAs or PPAs owned by people with more karma.
<superm1> a step ahead of my recommendations :)
<kiko> Hobbsee, what is the process when something, say, in loco team hosting breaks?
<Hobbsee> kiko: i'm aware that it's more of a general question.  if it's during hte week, someone in #canonical-sysadmin can probably fix it, if it's on a weekend, tough luck.
<Hobbsee> kiko: btw, i think you can deal with this?  https://answers.launchpad.net/~elliony is an abusive account
<kiko> Hobbsee, right. 
<Hobbsee> kiko: i guess i'm wondering if there's a more effective way of handling weekend breakage
<Hobbsee> (although i know it's not specific to LP, per se, and that the answer may well be 'no')
<kiko> Hobbsee, I thought we had weekend IS coverage
<kiko> for Launchpad we don't have weekend coverage over what IS gives us
<Hobbsee> kiko: well, they didnt fix the buildds
<Hobbsee> (unsure whether they knew or not, though)
<kiko> Hobbsee, was it brought to their attention? and is this clear?
<Hobbsee> kiko: unsure, tbh
<kiko> cprov, is it documented somewhere that IS should be notified if something goes wrong with a buildd?
<cprov> kiko: not formally.
<kiko> mrevell, where could we document this, given our existing PPA docs?
* mrevell reads up
<mrevell> kiko: I'd say in the PPA FAQ, along with a note in the step by step guide.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: that'll probably make IS start getting support requests because people dont konw how to use PPA's properly
<Hobbsee> mrevell: $averageuser probably doesnt know the difference between "help, the buildd is broken, so my package wont build" vs "my package has an error, and wont build"
<Hobbsee> mrevell: and somehow i doubt they'd appreciate hearing that
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hmm, okay. Then we need to find a way to help people distinguish the difference. Would you say that's achievable?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: if they're still having trouble with version numbers, and components in particular, i'd suspect "not at this point"
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Okay. So, how would you explain to me how to tell the difference? Or is it just not that simple?
<stdin> could it be possible that if a certain number of builds fail with a "CHROOTWAIT" in a certain amount of time, someone get notified?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> mrevell: hi! could you check my team participation @ launchpad-beta-testers? of you have got time atm... my name is nicolai spohrer! :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: like stdin says, i would have thought there'd be a way to monitor anything that says CHROOT PROBLEM or whatever.
<mrevell> Kopfgeldjaeger: I'll take a look now
<Kopfgeldjaeger> thanks
<mrevell> cprov: Does that sound possible?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i'd be very surprised if htey're not monitoring the buildds currently.
<cprov> mrevell: yes, but usually major problem result in builder deactivation, this event could generate the notification.
<Hobbsee> cprov: presumably deactivation, ie, going to the NOT OK status?
<cprov> Hobbsee: we do monitor the master side (slave-scanner & queue-builder)
<cprov> Hobbsee: exactly
<Hobbsee> cprov: master side of?
* Hobbsee doesnt know what slave-scanner is.
<cprov> the buildfarm
<Hobbsee> oh right, yes.
<cprov> anyway, there are clearly two actions to be taking, better instrumenting & monitoring buildfarm components and establishing a reliable communication path with IS for failure/disaster coverage.
<elmo> cprov: my mobile is in the wiki ...
<mrevell> Kopfgeldjaeger: Done!
<cprov> what happened during the weekend was:  notifications warns were there, but nobody (including myself) felt responsible for fixing. 
<Hobbsee> elmo: which works, for canonical related people, i expect.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> mrevell: thanks a bunch!
<mrevell> Kopfgeldjaeger: np :)
<Hobbsee> elmo: i'm assuming w.c.c, not w.u.c?
<elmo> Hobbsee: well, AFAICS, from back scroll, Canonical people were aware of this over the weekend
<Hobbsee> elmo: hm, true.
<cprov> elmo: yes, i should have called, my fault
<elmo> Hobbsee: (yes)
<Hobbsee> elmo: i'm thinking that this is wider than ppa - it's also the ubuntu archives, too.  but i dont know of the solution
<elmo> Hobbsee: the ubuntu archives are covered by nagios, at least in terms of machine outages etc.
<Hobbsee> elmo: right
* Hobbsee is vaguely thinking of archive admin stuff, in regards to kernel uploads and also givebacks and such
<elmo> something more subtle like corruption or porn in the archives or something is harder.  the escalation process atm for , isn't great, and it will be addressed at some stage
<elmo> ah, well, that's less my area
<Hobbsee> wasnt thinking of that, particularly.
<Daviey> Are we not allowed pron in our ppa's?!
<Hobbsee> elmo: yeah, i suspected so.  i was more thinking of the general issues.  although ti would be ncie if we could do givebacks on the ubuntu archives
<Hobbsee> which can fix things quicker :)
* elmo thwaps daviey
<elmo> the second p is for package
<elmo> ;-P
<Daviey> :)
<Hobbsee> oh damn.  i want a link here, but i'd have to google to find it - and i sure as hell dont want to do that, based on the search content :P
<Hobbsee> elmo: ah yes, but package of what?  you didnt say it couldnt be a package of porn.
<Daviey> Hobbsee: ssh -X firefox  :)
<laga> hi
<Daviey> laga: I believe you are unwelcome here
<laga> i just created a personal bzr branch in launchpad. the URL it's given me is: bzr+ssh://laga@bazaar.launchpad.net/~laga/+junk/epgdata-grabber - so, what's that "+junk" doing in there?
<laga> Daviey: get lost :)
<gnomefreak> jamesh__: you made it why did you name the branch +junk (normally that is a way to abandon branches)
<jamesh__> laga: because you didn't associate the branch with any project
<jamesh> gnomefreak: given the question, I'd assume he created the branch through the web UI
<gnomefreak> ah
<laga> yes, i registered it in the web ui. 
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i get a mail with "rejected, Could not find person '', signer has no upload rights to this ppa" after uploading a package to PPA. does it take time for the ppa manager to include my key?
<laga> Kopfgeldjaeger: are you sure you upload to your PPA and not to the main archive?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> dput myppa *.changes
<Kopfgeldjaeger> and this is ftp on ppa.launchpad.net
<laga> hum, should be correct - if the myppa entry points to your ppa in dput.cf ;)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> fqdn  = ppa.launchpad.net; method = ftp; incoming = ~/ppa/ubuntu; login = anonymous
<Kopfgeldjaeger> and i see dput uploading to ppa
<gnomefreak> Kopfgeldjaeger: make sure it was source.changes not binary changes
<Kopfgeldjaeger> its source.changes
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: different error message
<laga> incoming = ~laga/ubuntu/
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i thought it was the one i got
<laga> ^ you need to specify your username AFAIK
<Hobbsee> username is needed, i think, yeah
<Kopfgeldjaeger> oh, ok. ill try it later, i must go... bye!
<gnomefreak> laga: no his dput.cf is right
<gnomefreak> mines not unless its personal
<gnomefreak> than his Lp name would need to be in ~/ppa/userid
<gnomefreak> not right either
<gnomefreak> Kopfgeldjaeger: incoming = ~gnomefreak/ubuntu/
<gnomefreak> something like that
<gnomefreak> for personal change user name for team name if for a team
<ubotu> New bug: #147698 in malone "A failed build in PPA isn't flagged as superseded if a new revision has been uploaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147698
<ubotu> New bug: #147711 in rosetta "RosettaApplicationView.ubuntu_languages has no 'languages' member" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147711
<cr3> is there a way to rename a project, not the display name but the actual project?
<salgado> cr3, apparently only launchpad admins can do that. (hint: mthaddon is one of them ;)
<cr3> salgado: cheers, I need to talk to him for something else at the same time
<mthaddon> cr3, just let me know what you need renamed
<ubotu> New bug: #147749 in launchpad "When a oops occurs inside the search popup there's no way to close the popup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147749
<ubotu> New bug: #147754 in malone "searching including duplicates uses wrong status" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147754
<Kmos> kiko: bug 109716
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109716 in launchpad "Cannot join open team if there's an existing membership pending approval" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109716
<Kmos> kiko: how about to set an milstone for it?
<Kmos> *milsetone
<Kmos> err.. milestone
<lamont> cprov: any word?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<cprov> lamont: it is still in `pending-review` :(
<lamont> cprov: does that mean there's someone else I should poke to get it past that point?
<cprov> lamont: no, it's more like 'I have to poke someone'.
<lamont> cprov: I'm happy to help expedite... :-)
<cprov> lamont: well, you can talk to kiko anytime and enforce the *urgent* flag
<Kopfgeldjaeger> by the way, my dput.cf was weong. i had to specify my name in "incoming"
<lamont> kiko: do I need to get a stick? :-)
<andrea-bs> hello
<Kopfgeldjaeger> h andrea-bs 
<andrea-bs> hi Kopfgeldjaeger 
<lamont> cprov: any chance of getting 146384 some activity?
<lamont> or any other soyuz hacker...
<cprov> bug 146384
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146384 in soyuz "germinate for hppa" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146384
<andrea-bs> bye all
<mdke> how often are updates pushed to edge? for example, if I see "fixed in rf 4945" does that mean I can count on seeing it in edge soon?
<matsubara> mdke: yes, usually edge updates once a day. when someone comments "fixed in rf XXX", the next day the fix should be available
<mdke> matsubara: great news, thanks
<matsubara> mdke: yw
<mdke> matsubara: I don't suppose you happen to know what time of day, do you?
<matsubara> mdke: around 500UTC
<mdke> magic
<mdke> thanks again
<kiko> lamont, cprov: what are we talking about?
<lamont> kiko: the fix for the bug where lp doesn't populate build records for stuff sometimes
<cprov> kiko: bug 65712
<ubotu> Bug 65712 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/65712 is private
<lamont> without that fix, I get to either talk the release managers into letting me upload about 200 packages in main to work around the bug, or forget hppa/gutsy
<lamont> if we include universe, the total passes 5000ish
<cprov> kiko: eer, SPR.getBuildByArch() problem.
<cprov> kiko: I've produced a slightly less complicated fix for it in https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/cprov/launchpad/bug-65712-revenge/full-diff
<kiko> cprov, lamont: AFAICT that's in queue for flacoste to review. has cprov spoken with him?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i guess it takes some time to build packages in ppa, right?
<cprov> kiko: it doesn't require changing the entire sampledata.
<lamont> kiko: I just poke sticks... :-)  dunno if cprov and flacoste have talked...
<lamont> OTOH, if I'm going to make gutsy release, I need the fix in real soon now
<kiko> cprov, huh?!
<flacoste> kiko, lamont, cprov: i will review bug-65712-revenge today
<lamont> flacoste: thank you
<cprov> flacoste: great, thanks.
<cprov> kiko: what part is 'huh ?
<kiko> cprov, your comment makes absolutely no sense in the conversation we were happening.
<kiko> we were having.
<cprov> kiko: maybe you are remembering exactly what was the problem with SPR.getBuildsByArch() ?
<cprov> kiko: where the code fix was trivial , just dealing with distroseries inheritance instead of guessing the target location based on the architecture-dependency flag, but it would require stripping out half of our broken Build sampledata.
<kiko> cprov, ah, I think we're getting somewhere now.
<kiko> cprov, okay so far. 
<cprov> kiko: right, the current branch allow us to have the code fix working in both, production and our sampledata (relying on the right ordering)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> gn8
<ubotu> New bug: #147828 in soyuz "Sends accepted mail for feisty-backports but package is in unapproved queue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147828
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<allee> cprov: hi, siretart asked me to ask you ;)  Any chance to confirm/reject the launchpad-beta team users?  I've applied last week and need/would like to upload fixed fai pkgs to the fai team ppa
<allee> s/user/pending joins/
<cprov> allee:  mrevell or SteveA are driving lp-beta-testers.
<allee> cprov: k, thx
<allee> SteveA: ^^^ any chance you have a look at the 'recently applied' queue in the near future?
<kiko> allee, mrevell processes that queue daily.
<kiko> allee, how long has it been that you have asked?
<allee> kiko: mhmm,  last Saturday
<kiko> allee, that's odd
<allee> kiko: looks like there's no way to see the complete 'pending' queue.  But when I try to join (again) I see: Your membership is awaiting approval from one of this team's administrators.
<allee> kiko: not really critical.  In this case others have to build upload bzr out of the bzr repo
<kiko> allee, it's odd that he hasn't processed it yet. let me just get off the phone and I'll sort you out.
<lamont> cprov: once the fix is deployed, will the build records just show up, or will you need to kick it?
<cprov> lamont: they will magically 'show up'.
<lamont> rock
<ubotu> New bug: #147857 in soyuz "Add link to source page for each release on the new +source page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147857
#launchpad 2007-10-02
<ubotu> New bug: #147892 in malone "Broken links in CVE pages (to bug's c-a-p / distrotask pages)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147892
<ubotu> New bug: #147898 in launchpad "Import release information from freshmeat" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147898
<mpt> Hobbsee, to continue our discussion from yesterday, can you give an example of a team page where you expect to see the team's contact e-mail address but don't?
<Hobbsee> mpt: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<Hobbsee> mpt: but that may be because they dont have a team contact address
<jamesh> not all teams have contact emails ...
<mpt> Hobbsee, probably
<mpt> Can you see the e-mail address on <http://launchpad.net/~launchpad>?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: indeed.  i was trying to figure yesterday if it didnt show, because they didnt have a team contact email, or if LP had decided to remove it from everywhere, for some unknown reason
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i came to the conclusion that the former was true
<jamesh> Hobbsee: I guess this is one of the problems with omitting empty portlets
<Hobbsee> mpt: yep
<jamesh> although things would look very crowded if we displayed all possible portlets everywhere
<Hobbsee> mpt: for some reason, i couldnt find a team that actually *had* a contact email, to check with
<Hobbsee> jamesh: indeed.  i think you're usually fine, as most people dont expect you to remove features at random
<Hobbsee> but i have recently seen that bug portal go missing for some unknown reason, so... :)
<Hobbsee> </bitter>
<jamesh> I am sure we'd have a good reason for removing a feature you find useful :)
<mpt> Probably the e-mail address should go in the contact details table
<mpt> except that teams don't have one of those, hmm
<Hobbsee> jamesh: havent found otu what it is yet :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: i dont think people will look for it, to be honest.
<Hobbsee> it was only that i was looking to blackhole a team, so wsa looking for other teams as an eg
<mpt> blackhole a team?
<jamesh> probably not worth working on this til Barry's work is done
<Hobbsee> mpt: sorry, blackhole the address for a team.
<Hobbsee> not blackhole the entire team :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: (so that when the next nutter decides to assign a bug to kubuntu-members, not everyone gets spammed)
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-core-dev is also a good one for that.
<pwnguin> if update manager doesn't display changelogs to a ppa, is that a bug in the ppa system or in update manager?
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: it's a bigger bug than that.  it'll be a bug in both libept and ppa.  but ppa first.
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: as in, it may well be by design
<Hobbsee> well, eventually by design
<pwnguin> by design as in "not a bug" or as in "we'd have to redesign to fix it"?
<Hobbsee> the latter.
<Hobbsee> well, it begs teh question - do we only want to show the changelogs from ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> does everyone *want* their changelogs plastered on something like changelogs.ubuntu.com?
<lifeless> wherelse would a changelog come from ?
<lifeless> oh, meh, missed a word
<Hobbsee> what happens if two people upload the same package, with different changelogs?
<lifeless> its a design bug
<Hobbsee> lifeless: :)
<lifeless> changelogs are centralised
<pwnguin> so bassically, changelogs aren't in the repos
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: correct.
<pwnguin> unfortunate
<lifeless> not an lp design bug, ubuntu design bug
<lifeless> if that gets addressed, with a hint from package metadata in the packages list
<Hobbsee> lifeless: debian design bug, you mean.
<pwnguin> I wonder if wig and pen addresses that
<lifeless> Hobbsee: we haven't fixed it, so its an ubuntu bug :)
<lifeless> w&p is orthogonal
<Hobbsee> lifeless: seeing as debian does the same, afaik...
<Hobbsee> lifeless: oh right.  i meant introduced from debian.
<lifeless> this is fixable by adding a field
<spiv> lifeless: I'll start the meeting
<spiv> BjornT, thumper, jamesh, jtv: reviewer's meeting time.
<thumper> here
<BjornT> here
<thumper> spiv: and jml?
<jamesh> here
<spiv> jml phoned with apologies.
<thumper> ok
<jtv> here
<spiv> Apparently the building he was working in is surrounded by fire trucks and is "a little bit on fire".
<jtv> And that stops him?
<thumper> he had wireless didn't he?
<spiv> = Agenda =
<spiv>   * Roll call
<spiv>   * Next meeting
<spiv>   * Action items
<spiv>   * Queue status
<spiv>   * Mentoring update
<spiv> = Roll call =
<Hobbsee> meh.  whoever let a bit of fire interrupt with meetings!
<spiv> We've basically done that :)
<spiv> I'm sure jml will share the gory details when he gets back online.
<spiv> = Next meeting =
<thumper> AU goes into summertime on Sun
<thumper> NZ is there now
<spiv> Next week, same bat-time, same bat-channel?
<spiv> Ah, good point.
<jtv> That's same UTC bat-time, I take it?
<thumper> shift it by an hour?
<spiv> +/- an hour doesn't bother me at all.
<spiv> As it's still inside my normal workday.
<thumper> it's7pm NZ time
<thumper> which hits kids bed time
<thumper> how does it impact you BjornT to be an hour earlier?
<BjornT> for me, the same UTC time will already be at 8am, so i'd rather not having it earlier
<thumper> keep it 0600UTC for now then
<thumper> and I'll bitch if it becomes a problem
<jamesh> I don't mind either way
<spiv> thumper: sounds like a plan!
<spiv> So, same time next week.
<spiv> = Action items =
<spiv> I failed to get the minutes from the last meeting sent out.
<spiv> Let me check the log quickly to see if there were any action items
<spiv> Nothing that I can see.
<spiv> = Queue status =
<lifeless> I'm +1 on shifting it
<lifeless> (most back, but I may disappear violently)
<spiv> Long, and lots overdue.
<spiv> I just did my overdue review just before the meeting, but there's 14 others.
<thumper> the oldest is actually needs-reply
<thumper> but jamesh hasn't updated it
<spiv> Ah, that's good news.
<spiv> So, just 13 then ;)
<spiv> We seem to almost always have a lot of branches overdue for reviews.
<spiv> I'm not sure what the cause is, or how to fix it, but that seems like a serious problem to me.
<thumper> spiv: start a penalty jar
<thumper> $1 per day per review
<thumper> and use it to buy drinks at sprints
<spiv> I was going to suggest donating it to a charity for helping chronic procrastinators ;)
<thumper> I was going to do mine today, honest
<spiv> It seems to be mostly non-.au reviewers that are slacking right at the moment.
<spiv> Or at least, reviewers that aren't present at this meeting.
<lifeless> yay fingerpointing
<lifeless> :)
<spiv> Yeah.
<spiv> Well, normally we nag tardy reviewers at these meetings with moderate success.  We can't do that if they aren't here :)
<spiv> I'll send an email nag to the list.
<spiv> = Mentoring update =
<spiv> Any news from mentors or mentees?
<spiv> I haven't had anything to mentor recently, but jml has a couple of overdue branches so presumably that will change shortly...
* spiv listens to the deafening silence
<jtv> Is there an official "needs mentoring" state for branches?
<jamesh> I've got to followup on jtv's reviews (I haven't been particularly good on that)
* jtv coughs modestly
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> That could be useful.
<spiv> Although merge-conditional could serve that role.
<jtv> It'd help a lot, I think, if "needs mentoring" showed up separately on the status overview page.
<jtv> spiv: I beg to differ
<jtv> merge-conditional means approval is conditional only on things the coder has to do
<jamesh> spiv: well, merge-conditional's current meaning is that the developer can merge without any further permission from reviewers
<spiv> Right, and the coder needs to wait for the mentor's review ;0
<spiv> Anyway, I agree, it's a very poor substitute.
<jtv> So, new state needs-mentoring?
<spiv> I don't mind if we add a new state for that, although I don't have to implement it :)
<spiv> Perhaps we should propose it for the .eu meeting?
<spiv> Assuming we're all in favour, which we seem to be.
<thumper> +1
<lifeless> +1
<jamesh> sure.
<BjornT> +1
<spiv> Ok, I'll put it on the wiki page.
<spiv> = Any other business? =
<spiv> tick tick tick...
<spiv> 5
<spiv> 4
<spiv> 3
<spiv> 2
<spiv> 1
<spiv> MEETING ENDS
<spiv> Thanks everyone.
<thumper> yay, dinner
<carlos> morning
<_polto_> hello all
<_polto_>  i'm trying to upload a modified version of mplayer, but it lack all dependencies... how can i include dependencies to compile on PPA ?
<stdin> _polto_: what do you mean? you need to specify all the build dependencies in the debian/control file
<_polto_> stdin, i apt-get source mplayer, applied a patch and uploaded the sources
<_polto_> debian/control did not changed :)
<_polto_> (I'm new to PPA)
<_polto_> never used before.
<stdin> got the link build log?
<_polto_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~polto/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<_polto_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9631434/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.mplayer_2%3A1.0%7Eppa3_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<stdin> _polto_: seems (for some reason) it's been uploaded to the "main" section, it needs to be in multiverse, make sure in debian/control it has "Section: multiverse/graphics" 
<_polto_> oups !
<_polto_> :)
<_polto_> thanks!
<_polto_> stupid error .. :)
<stdin> you aren't be the first to do that (and won't be the last) :)
<_polto_> :)
<_polto_> stdin, should i only switch from graphics to multiverse/graphics in debian/control? what's all ?
<stdin> that's the only place it's set, so yeah
<_polto_> :)
<_polto_> thanks
<geser> _polto_: don't forget to bump the version else the upload will get rejected
<_polto_> i did :) thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #148011 in launchpad-bazaar "doesn't propagate changed tags to http?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148011
<ubotu> New bug: #148082 in launchpad "A lot of bogus 'ubuntu' projects registered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148082
<ubotu> New bug: #148087 in launchpad-bazaar ""bzr break-lock bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/..." fails to break a lock" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148087
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i submitted a package to PPA yesterday, and it was accepted. its sources are already in ppa, but nothing is built yet
<Kopfgeldjaeger> cant PPA use multiverse? 
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ah, ok, i see
<Kopfgeldjaeger> um... launchpad ppa rejection mail: "If you don't understand why your files were rejected, or if the override file requires editing, reply to this email." and in the mail header: "Replay-To: no_reply@launchpad.net" :d
<sabdfl> cprov: ^^ I think that should be "Reply-To" ;-)
<sabdfl> err
<sabdfl> i think that whole thing should be better ;-)
<cprov> sabdfl: ouch ...
<bigjools> coulda sworn I fixed all that!
<bigjools> cprov: it does not say that for a PPA rejection any more
<bigjools> cprov: see ppa-upload-rejection.txt
<cprov> bigjools: yes, it seems to be fixed in RF. Do you remember which revision it was done ?
<bigjools> no, but it was released in 1.1.9
<cprov> Kopfgeldjaeger:  are you sure you received it recently ?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> cprov: some minutes ago
<cprov> Kopfgeldjaeger: let me check
<Kopfgeldjaeger> shall i make a screenshot?
<bigjools> Kopfgeldjaeger: what is the rejection reason in the email?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> unable to find distroseries: hardy ;)
<bigjools> kwality :)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> and... "Unhandled exception processing upload: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'getPublishedReleases'". but i dont know if it has to do with hardy
<bigjools> yes that extra message is a bug that is being fixed right now
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ok. http://img9.myimg.de/replyToNoReplye3f6f.png ("Antwort an" ^= "Reply to"
<Kopfgeldjaeger> do i have to specify "Component: multiverse" in debian/control to get sth. into a multiverse-ppa? 
<bigjools> cprov: if it can't determine it's really a PPA upload yet, it will send a "normal" upload email
<cprov> bigjools: I'm not sure what is happening, I just got a rejection that says "If you don't understand why your files were rejected please send an email to launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com for help."
<bigjools> cprov: I wonder if he uploaded to a non ~user dir?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i did.
<bigjools> Kopfgeldjaeger: you uploaded to ~you ?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> bigjools: 
<Kopfgeldjaeger> incoming = ~nicolai-spohrer/ubuntu
<bigjools> ok
<superm1> cprov, is there a particular reason that amd64 builds on the PPAs are queuing up about 10-40 times faster than i386 builds?
<cprov> superm1: don't you mean "building" faster ?
<superm1> cprov, no literally i queue up a source package, and it gets onto the amd64 builder (promethium) within 30 minutes
<superm1> its been taking a few hours for it to hit i386 builders
<cprov> superm1: ok, let's use better concepts, 1 queued (when soyuz recognize there is something to build, NEEDSBUILD build record), 2. dispatched (when a queued build records reaches a builder) and 3 built (when a builder delivers the binary packages for a given build record).
<cprov> superm1: and you meant, amd64 dispatches 10-40 times faster than i386, right ?
<superm1> okay using those terms, its been appearing that they are being dispatched later to i386
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> perhaps did i386's builder go down and now its just behind amd64?
<cprov> superm1: that because amd64 queue is 10-40 times smaller than i386 (arch-indep)
<superm1> ah
<superm1> that would be it
<superm1> wouldn't it make sense to spread arch-indep stuff among the two then rather than all of that go to i386?
<iwj> BjornT: I'd appreciate it if you could take a look at bug 147754 and let me know what you think.  Scott suggested I ask you :-).  Thanks.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147754 in malone "searching including duplicates uses wrong status" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147754
<cprov> superm1: lp-buildd is not able to build arch-indep in other archs than i386, yet.
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> thanks cprov, makes much more sense :)
<cprov> superm1: you're welcome (this discussion could be one item of our FAQ)
<BjornT> iwj: i agree that bug 147754 should be fixed; it's basically that we don't handle duplicates as good as we should. i don't know when we will have time to fix it, though.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147754 in malone "searching including duplicates uses wrong status" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147754
<iwj> BjornT: Can you have it fixed in 1.1.10 ?  Without this fix my workflow for autopkgtest is going to get worse and worse.
<iwj> Also it means that autopkgtest will sometimes fail to test a package when it should.
<gmb> WTF? Amarok has gone insane. No matter what I put in the playlist it won't stop playing LugRadio!
<gmb> I'm being haunted by Jono Bacon.
* gmb wonders why he typed that in this window, and it unsatisfied with the answer.
<BjornT> iwj: sorry, it won't be possible to fix it for 1.1.10, it's a bit too late for that, especially since i suspect the fix will require changes to the db schema.
<BjornT> iwj: can you explain your workflow for autopkgtest? maybe there's some workaround
<iwj> BjornT: I look at the list of bugs which it has filed, because that's a worklist of packages that need fixing.  I want to include duplicates because autopkgtest bugs are often duplicates of other bugs.
<iwj> (or vice versa)
<iwj> Obviously I don't want to include closed bugs.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> how to get a package into MULTIVERSE in ppa? i tried "Section: multiverse/blub (or just multiverse)" or "Component: multiverse", but it always goes into main
<iwj> BjornT: Likewise autopkgtest uses the same list to construct a set of packages which (a) should be de-preferred when choosing the next package to test and (b) to avoid filing duplicates of bugs it has filed already.
<iwj> BjornT: As I mentioned on lp-users, I'm screenscraping for this information.  IWBNI there were a better way.
<stdin> Kopfgeldjaeger: "Section: multiverse/whatever" works
<Kopfgeldjaeger> stdin: what can whatever be?
<stdin> umm, lets see if I can find a link...
<stdin> I know there kde, gnome, x11, base, libs, devel and libdevel
<pochu> Kopfgeldjaeger: restricted and multiverse are not allowed, afaik
<pochu> So, you can't.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> :/, that is _not_ good for me :( avidemux depends on liblame, for example...
<stdin> it is allowed as long as the package you're distributing is under a free licence
<stdin> (or so I understand)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> it's gpl
<BjornT> iwj: hmm. i can't think of a simple fix that would help you. the earliest we could fix this would be 1.1.12, since 1.1.10 is already too full, and 1.1.11 will be a short cycle.
<iwj> BjornT: Surely the simple fix is to, when searching, use the status of the duplicate target for duplicate bugs to match against the search criteria, rather than the status of the duplicate itself ?
<iwj> Is that difficult ?
<stdin> Kopfgeldjaeger: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dreq.en.html#s-control has a couple other sections too. for most GUI apps x11 is OK, there's also multimedia  (guessing from your dependencies that'll be a good fit)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ill try, thanks
<stdin> Kopfgeldjaeger: #ubuntu-motu is a great place to ask about some generic debian packaging stuff if you need help (and we all do ;)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> stdin: /whois Kopfgeldjaeger ;)
<stdin> so I don't whois everyone I see  :p
<Kopfgeldjaeger> stdin: but i thought it would be the wrong place for launchpad specific questions 
<laga> pochu: do you know where it is said that multiverse is not allowed?
<stdin> Kopfgeldjaeger: it is, that's why I said for "generic debian packaging" questions
<elmo> laga: https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<BjornT> iwj: i don't even want to think about how that sql query would look like ;) well, i could take a quick look at it tomorrow, to see if can get something to work, that would solve your use case, and wouldn't cause any timeouts.
<iwj> Thanks.
<iwj> BjornT: Alternatively, since the interface between the autopkgtest machinery and the screenscraper is tiny, perhaps someone with database read access could run a suitable query out of cron for me.
<stdin> but an app can be open-source (GPL for instance) but build-dep on a package in multiverse, so that doesn't forbid multiverse. just packages that aren't under a free license
<laga> elmo: doesn't mention multiverse there
<Odd_Bloke> stdin: If something build-deps on something in multiverse, it has to be in multiverse.
<elmo> laga: err
<stdin> Odd_Bloke: that's my point
<Odd_Bloke> stdin: Are you saying that PPAs should be able to build multiverse packages?
* Odd_Bloke has lost track of the conversation. :p
<laga> well, PPAs can already build multiverse packages. however, i was just told here that i'm not allowed to do that.
<stdin> I'm saying that PPAs TOS doesn't forbid multiverse, as long as the package itself is under an open license
<stdin> (or i'm saying that's how I understand it)
<pochu> laga: from https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart : 'if your package is targeted to main your dependencies will be satisfied from main, whereas if your package is targeted to universe your dependencies will be satisfied from main and universe.'
<pochu> laga: it doesn't say you cant upload build against multiverse, but it doesn't say you can either.
<BjornT> iwj: yes, that might be possible. kiko would probably be a good person to talk about that.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> stdin:      -> Component: main Section: graphics again... in my control file, there is: "Section: multiverse/multimedia"
<kiko> mmmm
<laga> pochu: os there's n o definite answer, but it looks like liblame etc is OK.
<kiko> iwj, BjornT: what does the script need to do?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> stdin: um... does "Section" have to be in the source package section?
<stdin> Kopfgeldjaeger: as far as I know, -motu is a better place to ask to get a definite answer
<pochu> laga: maybe cprov-lunch or Rinchen know.
<pochu> cprov-lunch, Rinchen: ^ do you know whether it's possible to upload a package which has build-dependencies on multiverse? (the package itself is redistributable, under a GPL license).
<Rinchen> cprov-lunch would be best for that (or kiko).  My knowledge is limited to the qsg on this unfortunately.
<iwj> kiko: find all bugs filed by autopkgtest which are still open, and produce a list of (source package name, bug number).  Where `open' means in one of the usual open states _but_ if the bug is a duplicate, if the duplicate target is open.
<kiko> iwj, did bdmurray get his DB access?
<iwj> Err, I don't know.  I haven't spoken to bdmurray about this AFAIR.
<kiko> iwj, talk to him first; I requested access and he might be able to help you first
<cprov> pochu: according to the ogre-model, packaging in multiverse can build-dep on main + restricted + universe + multiverse. So, yes, upload it to the multiverse component.
<iwj> kiko: Apparently he hasn't yet.
<laga> cprov: will that comply with the ToS? eg if a package depends on liblame0?
<kiko> iwj, unfortunate. let's try and make that happen
<cprov> laga: IMHO, yes, you can link with liblame0 in ppa.  But I might be wrong :(
<iwj> kiko: Thanks.
<laga> cprov: thanks :)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> stdin: working now... Section has to be in the source section
<stdin> good :)
<giga> Hi All
<giga> Thanks from Georgia for your perfect Distro
<ubotu> New bug: #148195 in soyuz "Sanitize Build sampledata" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148195
<Kopfgeldjaeger> what does "failed to upload" mean in PPA? https://edge.launchpad.net/~nicolai-spohrer/+archive/+build/401486
<kiko> Kopfgeldjaeger, you get email about it, but it normally means that the control file in your generated binaries has an inconsistency.
<ScottK> Kopfgeldjaeger: The one time it happened to me (on a real upload, not to a PPA), it was a Soyuz bug and had to be manually fixed, but the next upload of the same package with only very minor modifications went through fine.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ok
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Verifying timestamps in avidemux-foobar_amd64.deb \n No signer, therefore ACL not processed (...) \n Upload was rejected
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ah, ok. i see the error
<Kopfgeldjaeger> control file failure
<Kopfgeldjaeger> is there a list of possible multiverse/(.*) sections?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ok, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ should do it
<ubotu> New bug: #148226 in launchpad-bazaar "the branch listing should be sortable and searchable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148226
<kiko> mwh, ddaa: I'm getting a bzr error when pushing to the supermirror.
<kiko> AssertionError: end of file reading from server.
<kiko> oh, permission denied.
<ddaa> my first impulse would be to blame bzr
<mwh> sounds like you're not ssh keyed up
<kiko> yep
<kiko> what a horrible error message!
<jerenkrantz> hola.  any launchpad members around?  apache's subversion server is being hammered by launchpad (for qpid) - https://launchpad.net/qpid
<mwh> ah
<mwh> yes
<jerenkrantz> (i'm not familiar enough with how launchpad operates.)
<jerenkrantz> it's just that canonical is toping our abusers list.  =(
<jerenkrantz> our next step is to add an ip block...
<mwh> jerenkrantz: it's importing qpid into a bazaar branch
<mwh> jerenkrantz: i can kill the job if that would be preferable
<ddaa> sorry about the abuse, we know that our svn code is very inefficient
<jerenkrantz> how is it doing the import?
<jerenkrantz> (we're not opposed to doing ya'll doing imports, but it's getting absurd.)
<ddaa> jerenkrantz: I believe the problem you are referring to is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs/+bug/120992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120992 in launchpad-cscvs "use persistent svn_ra sessions and reconnect on failure" [High,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> our svn import code uses the pysvn library (instead of upstream libsvn bindings) so we use a new svn session for every single operation
<jerenkrantz> sounds about right.
<ddaa> such as directory listing, or cat
<jerenkrantz> anyway to throttle it back?
<ddaa> not really
<ddaa> but if you can be bothered to give us svn dumps now and then
<jerenkrantz> just gonna say
<ddaa> we can do the initial imports from the dump
<jerenkrantz> what can we give you to make you go away?  =)
* ddaa checks
<ddaa> a svn dump of http://svn.apache.org/repos/asf
<jerenkrantz> like 30GB.  =P
<ddaa> we need the whole dump so the revision numbers are correct :/
<ddaa> bandwidth is not an issue for us
<jerenkrantz> i can dump a partial path and include blanks for non-qpid paths
<ddaa> jerenkrantz: that might just do it
<ddaa> jerenkrantz: we'll probably need to contact you again in the future though
<jerenkrantz> ok.  need any other projects besides qpid?
<jerenkrantz> sure.  when you need apache projects, email infrastructure@apache.org
* ddaa looks at the database
<jerenkrantz> (it'll take me a few days to find the cycles to do the dump/filter, but if you can cancel the imports until then...=P)
<ddaa> mwh: I'll kill it
<ubotu> New bug: #148240 in launchpad "file new (Report a) bug for Ubuntu ambiguous error message with package name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148240
<mwh> ddaa: thanks
<Kopfgeldjaeger> my first ppa-package was just built successfully :D
<izm99> how should I suggest a bug be closed?  I reported it, but I don't see the option anywhere...
<ddaa> jerenkrantz: the job has been killed
<joes2> ddaa: thx
<jerenkrantz> ddaa: thx.
<ddaa> jerenkrantz: BTW, congratz for your network monitoring
<jerenkrantz> ddaa: when i get the dump, how do you want me to get it to you?
<jerenkrantz> ddaa: thx joes2.  =)
<ddaa> we've never had someone complain so quickly
<jerenkrantz> just find you here on irc?
<jerenkrantz> fwiw, apache.org has some serial abusers, so we have scripts to monitor it
<ddaa> jerenkrantz: upload the dump to some public webspace and send an email to feedback@bazaar-importer.canonical.com 
<jerenkrantz> will do.
<ddaa> btw, do not forget to bzip it
<carlos> good night!
<jerenkrantz> heh.  =)
<ddaa> svn dump format is incredibly verbose...
<jerenkrantz> if you use --deltas in the dump, it's actually pretty compressed
<jerenkrantz> but that's not the default
<jerenkrantz> (fwiw, i'm a core svn dev.  =P)
<ddaa> mwh: can you think a good place to record that we should ask infrastructure@apache.org to get dumps for imports from apache.org?
<ddaa> mostly, I want to record the email address somewhere where we'll find it easily
<mwh> not really
<mwh> "our heads"
<ddaa> My head is not good at recording this sort of data.
<jerenkrantz> anyhoo, thx for being responsive.  will get you a dump in a few days.  l8rz.
<ddaa> jerenkrantz: you're welcome, nice to check with us first.
<jerenkrantz> (fwiw, we also informally hang out in #asfinfra; but infrastructure@apache.org is our principal contact.)
<jerenkrantz> take care!
<LaserJock> kiko: thanks for the blog post
<kiko> LaserJock, you're welcome! more to come.
<ScottK> kiko: Are you reading responses on ubuntu-devel or just on launchpad-users?
<kiko> ScottK, I'm reading responses to me!
<kiko> I don't read mailing lists (not really :-P)
<ScottK> OK.  Generally if you are going to send mail to a mail list, I'd expect you to read the responses on the list.
<ScottK> I've just forwarded you the responses I sent to the list.
<kiko> ScottK, if you read my reply to seb, you'll see I catered for the larger problem of "Incomplete to what?" there
<ScottK> kiko: True.  My reply was written before his.
<kiko> ScottK, I'm sorry for not subscribing to ubuntu-devel, but i'm wary of all the email I already get
<ScottK> kiko: If you aren't going to read replies to the list, then I think you ought to tell people that in advance.
<kiko> ScottK, I was hoping people would comment on the blog itself.. I even asked there
<ScottK> Blog commenting takes more time that hitting reply to list.  I don't even know if I can comment (registration, etc.)
<kiko> but yeah.
<kiko> ScottK, for the record, I /hate/ Triaged
<kiko> I think it's a bong idea
<ScottK> Agreed, although I dislike Triaged less than auto-expiring.
<kiko> we're going to get into a fight now!!! :)
<radix> kiko: you asked for upstreams not using Triaged. Landscape doesn't.
<ScottK> I think the idea is proken by design.
<radix> (for one)
<kiko> radix, Launchpad doesn't either (except by mistake)
<radix> heh
<kiko> ScottK, it takes some getting used to, that's for sure! 
<radix> kiko: we also use "Fix Committed" to mean "in trunk", not "Fix Implemented Somewhere But Not Yet Merged" (like your post suggested)
<radix> (and then it's moved to Fixed Released once we actually deploy or release it)
<ScottK> kiko: The implementation aside, even the concept of what was planned to be implemented is just flat wrong.
<radix> i.e., it goes to Fix Committed *after* we review it.
<kiko> ScottK, you're not going to convince me over IRC, but I'd be happier if you waited until we think we have it right to weigh your definitive opinion.
<kiko> radix, that's exactly what I described (hopefully)
<radix> kiko: ok, I got a different impression.
<ScottK> kiko: I'm willing to be convinced, but unless and until you get 100% concurrence from all projects on the semantics of Incomplete, whatever rule you choose will be wrong for someone.
<radix> kiko: I guess I read "(Please Test My Fix)" as "(Please Review My Fix)"
<ScottK> Additionally, I think it's just wrong to automatically reject someone's work (i.e. the bug report) without a human decision to do so.
<kiko> ScottK, the janitor will help people get the semantics right. it's a bit forceful, but yeah.
<ScottK> For you definition of right.
<radix> kiko: oh, I see your comment in the second paragraph about review now. Ok, sorry.
<ScottK> Not you customers.
<ScottK> you/your
<kiko> ScottK, I understand your philosophical issue, but I am more concerned with the practical issue. we have trillions of bugs and reporters which file them incomplete and never come back. 
<kiko> if the reporter cares, he can come back and reopen it
<kiko> so I don't see any philosophical problems here.
<LaserJock> for me personally I'd rather get rejected automatically than by a person
<ScottK> Then there are classes of bugs that are real issues even if you know enough.
<ScottK> A crash is always a valid bug, you just may not now enough to figure out how to fix it.
<ScottK> Crashes should never be automatically closed in my opinion.
<kiko> ScottK, but if the crash isn't affecting anyone who cares about it, I argue it doesn't matter.
<kiko> there are always bugs.
<kiko> it's software
<kiko> you wanna fix the ones which affect users.
<ScottK> Crashes always represent a real defect.
<ScottK> Sure.
<kiko> the ones which aren't affecting users, you ignore.
<ddaa> A crash bug report that is not reproducible by lack of information is not good for much.
<ddaa> Besides, crashes are NOT always bugs.
<ScottK> No, but several tother might be.
<ScottK> They are always a bug in something.
<kiko> in Launchpad, we get OOPSes triggered by crawlers that are submitting invalid UTF-8
<ddaa> they may be caused by hardware defects too
<kiko> do you think we care very much?
<ScottK> kiko: No, I'm not under the impression you do.
<kiko> I sneeze at said robots! crappy inhuman denizens of the internet.
<kiko> anyway.
<ddaa> ScottK: maybe your issue is more one of naming... I agree that "Incomplete" may not convey the right message.
<ddaa> It really means "Reply expected, or else..."
<ScottK> I think not losing information is more important than keeping some manager's bug stat report happy.
<kiko> it's not really the manager; it's the triager who has a billion bugs to look at needs help filtering out what is more important.
<ScottK> I also think not disrespecting bug reporter's contributions by having a bot judge their work is also important.
<kiko> I think by not replying to a developer's request is a much greater disrespect.
<ScottK> Then they can sort by recently changed.  That's what I do.
<kiko> or whatever that means in english
<ScottK> Yes, but that's a matter between the reporter and the triager.  The system shouldn't insert itself in the middle.
<ScottK> But I need to lay off this discussion before my blood pressure gets to high.
<kiko> you should try cycling. it is great for the heart
<kiko> of course, you sometimes end up like this: http://www.amigosdabike.com.br/foto/bv_ft_32676_18.jpg
* ajmitch recalls seeing a mangled kiko at times
<kiko> I am almost 100% healed from my last accident
<kiko> but I have two races in the next week
<ajmitch> time for another one then?
<kiko> I'm praying no!
<radix> kiko: do you show people that picture to help them relieve their fantasies of kiko-directed violence?
<kiko> radix, in part, yes.
<radix> good idea ;-)
<kiko> I would be willing to offer a launchpad bugfix of choice
<kiko> if a person explained to me
<ScottK> I was once run over by a mini-van when on a bicycle.  It's no fun at all holding onto the front bumper trying not to go under.
<kiko> how such clueless users subscribe to launchpad-users, confirming the email, and then can't get off.
<kiko> it is amazing.
<kiko> ScottK, front bumper? the person didn't brake?
<radix> kiko: hmm
<radix> kiko: interesting that confirming the email doesn't actually require understanding English
<ScottK> They didn't see me until they hit me and say me going under.  I only got dragged a few meters.
<radix> kiko: It could be that they received an email and hit "Reply" to type in "I don't understand you" ;-)
<ScottK> Every mail list I've ever seen has that problem.
<kiko> radix, so they could be replying "WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT" in swahili?
<radix> yeah.
<kiko> ScottK, I think the secret might be MUA integration
<kiko> i.e. put a button "I never want to get email from this f*cking source ever again"
<ScottK> Well I know of people who would have trouble with that too.
<radix> that sure would be nice.
<kiko> I know some too. but maybe that might help some of the cases
<ubotu> New bug: #148271 in rosetta "Downloaded tar file produces errors/warnings when extracting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148271
<ubotu> New bug: #148276 in rosetta "po files should have the same name as when they were uploaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148276
<ubotu> New bug: #148286 in rosetta "multiple template export has wrong directory names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148286
#launchpad 2007-10-03
<ubotu> New bug: #148338 in malone "Duplicate projects "kdemultimedia" and "KDE Multimedia"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148338
* bdmurray wonders how to find a bug he commented on today
<stdin> bugs.lp.net/~you
<spiv> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+commentedbugs?orderby=-date_last_updated  ?
<stdin> or that longer version, yeah :p
<spiv> (Which you can get to from the "List commented bugs" link on your bugs page, then sort by "recently changed")
<bdmurray> Okay, I found the bug but come to find out I didn't comment on it just set the status and importance.
<bdmurray> I found it via other means
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos!
<jonathan_> hi
<jonathan_> ls
<jonathan_> sorry
<jonathan_> I have questions regarding gobby
<ubotu> New bug: #148425 in rosetta "Report import warnings to uploader" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148425
<ubotu> New bug: #148426 in launchpad "packages should not be in dep-wait when they are superseded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148426
<ubotu> New bug: #148430 in rosetta "Language pack selection must be set automatically" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148430
<ubotu> New bug: #148431 in rosetta "Language pack export code should use always the start time to refer to that export" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148431
<yeager> what happened with the new xubuntu-docs?
<ubotu> New bug: #148433 in rosetta "Allow differerent language packs running at the same time" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148433
<jonathan_> hi yeager sorry i don't know launchpad yet
<mdke> yeager: in what way?
<carlos> yeager: they are waiting to be approved, we just got them yesterday
<carlos> mdke: do you know whether all them must be approved or there is anyone that should be ignored like in ubuntu-docs and kubuntu-docs ?
<carlos> mdke: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/xubuntu-docs/+imports
<carlos> mdke: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/xubuntu-docs/+imports
<mdke> yeah, I saw them. I think they are all ok to be approved
<carlos> and the ones available today could be removed, right?
<mdke> yeah
<mdke> carlos: btw, for the multiple template export, do you think it's appropriate for me to ask for them to be in the format template/lang.po rather than template/template-lang.po?
<mdke> to be consistent with the single template export
<carlos> mdke: seb128 already asked me for it and I agree is doable
<carlos> mdke: well, isn't single template export doing that now too?
<carlos> mdke: please, look whether seb reported that bug already and report it if is not yet there
<carlos> we changed recently the way exports are stored in the tarball
<mdke> oh, I don't know if single template has changed recently; it used to do lang.po
<carlos> yeah, but we changed all the export infrastructure recently
<carlos> I think it was last moth
<mdke> aha
<mdke> ok, i'll check for a bug
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> mdke: about xubuntu-docs... I wonder what happens with those templates, isn't too late now for non language pack translations?
<yeager> carlos: deadline is tomorrow so we poor translators doesn't have much time left for xubuntu-docs
<carlos> yeah, that's my point...
<carlos> anyway, I'm going to cheat the import queue to get this imported right now..
<yeager> thanks carlos
<yeager> btw.. fast-user-switch-applets is still 0 strings
<carlos> that's due to our performance problem with imports, we are going to send an announcement about that later this week
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Hobbsee> morning sabdfl 
<sabdfl> howdy
<killercow> Hi,
<killercow> would this be the correct channel to get some help on setting up the launchpad account and bazaar settings for my project?
<killercow> I've been strugling to get my code into bazaar hosted by launchpad.net
<Fujitsu_> killercow: This is the correct channel.
<Fujitsu_> What issues are you having?
<killercow> I setup my project at launchpad
<killercow> https://www.launchpad.net/freevolution
<killercow> and i tried to insert my code into it
<killercow> since im new to bazaar im having dificulties  to get the source online
<killercow> i had a key pair, and i could setup an sftp connection
<killercow> but uploading won;t work somehow
<killercow> Im running Ubuntu, and i'd like my code to be available online,
<killercow> First step would be to create a public key
<killercow> i did that, and inserted it
<killercow> Now when i ssh into launchpad as the username i used in launchpad it works
<killercow> That is correct right?
<Fujitsu_> killercow: What do you mean uploading won't work? What error does it give?
<killercow> Well, i installed the bazaar software trough synaptic
<Fujitsu> Ah, install bzr
<killercow> Ok, just a sec
<killercow> ok, that was installed
<killercow> bzr and bzr-gtk
<killercow> i also tried olive, but that didn;t help me either
<Fujitsu> Firstly, what's the command you're trying, and what error does it give?
<killercow> :P
<killercow> what command should i be giving?
<killercow> I don;t think the launchpad software is at fault here, i think im the problem, i don't get how to work it yet
<Fujitsu> killercow: bzr push sftp://username@bazaar.launchpad.net/~userorteamname/freevolution/branchname.
<Balaams_Miracle> Pardon my interruption, but is maintenance being done on Rosetta? I only get timeouts for pages i try to open on translations.launchpad.net
<killercow> in the folder that contains the source code right/
<Fujitsu> Where you should replace username with your username, userorteamname with who you want to own the branch, and branchname with a... name for the branch.
<Fujitsu> killercow: In the bzr branch.
<killercow> ?
<killercow> how do i setup a bzr branch then?
<killercow> local i asume?
<Fujitsu> killercow: Oh, I see. Wait s ec.
<Fujitsu> *a sec.
<Fujitsu> killercow: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html should help you there.
<Balaams_Miracle> Isn't "trunk" the main branch?
<Fujitsu> Balaams_Miracle: That seems to be the standard, but it's not required.
<killercow> Somehow  managed to get a Trunk created in launchpad,
<Balaams_Miracle> Fujitsu: I've just saw killercow's project, and "trunk" is present
<Fujitsu> Balaams_Miracle: That's likely a series, not a branch.
* Fujitsu looks.
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah, i see
<Balaams_Miracle> (i think)
<killercow> seems bzr init . has allready been done once
<killercow> allready a branch
<killercow> so i continue with add
<killercow> which runs a lits of al the files
<Fujitsu> Balaams_Miracle: Rosetta is working OK for me, and I don't know of any maintenance (but I'm not one of the LP guys)
<killercow> hmm
<killercow> the commits spews out an error:
<killercow> bzr commit -m "initual import"
<killercow> bzr: ERROR: No such file: u'/home/killercow/public_html/freevolution_0.958/freevolution/.bzr/repository/knits/bc': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/home/killercow/public_html/freevolution_0.958/freevolution/.bzr/repository/knits/bc'
<Fujitsu> O_o
<Balaams_Miracle> Fujitsu: The rest of LP (bugs, code, etc.) does work for me, only the translations yield timeouts on my end of the line
<Fujitsu> killercow: Have you committed anything to that branch before?
<killercow> i don't think so
<killercow> i copy and paste the folder to a new  one
<carlos> Balaams_Miracle: we are not doing any maintainment tasks for Launchpad Translations
<killercow> should i try to remove the .bzr folder
<Fujitsu> killercow: Yep, that's what I'd try.
<carlos> Balaams_Miracle: could you give me OOPs numbers to check it?
<Balaams_Miracle> carlos: The most recent one i got is OOPS-641F714
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/641F714
<killercow> Ok, did that, the init now works fine
<killercow> so does the add
<killercow> import running now
<carlos> Balaams_Miracle: I need to wait a couple of minutes to have the report available
<carlos> will read it and tell you about it
<Balaams_Miracle> carlos: No problem, i do have a bit of spare time :-)
<killercow> ok, commited revision 1
<Fujitsu> killercow: Right, if you now push it, it should work.
<killercow> push with the command you gave right
<Balaams_Miracle> carlos: The translations page on my personal LP page does work now, but the translation i was working on still times out. So it partially works for me now
<killercow> bzr push sftp://jan klopper@bazaar.launchpad.net/~janklopper/freevolution/Trunk
<Fujitsu> killercow: Erm, that username can't be right.
<killercow> what about the space
<killercow> exactly
<Fujitsu> janklopper-innerheight, I think you want.
<killercow> hmm
<carlos> Balaams_Miracle: did you translate using that url before and worked?
<killercow> its probably janklopper-innerheight
<carlos> jtv: I think you should take a look to https://devpad.canonical.com/~matsubara/oops.cgi/2007-10-03/F714
<carlos> jtv: it's related to your recent changes to improve the performance of the +translate page
<carlos> jtv: seems like it's not fast enough
<killercow> hmm
<killercow> bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of sftp://janklopper-innerheight@bazaar.launchpad.net/~janklopper/freevolution/Trunk does not exist.
<Fujitsu> killercow: ~janklopper-innerheight
<killercow> so, i should supply the -create-prefix folders?
<Fujitsu> And there's already a `trunk' branch, so you probably want to update that.
<Balaams_Miracle> carlos: I did. I was browsing for translations to be corrected, when i suddenly got timeouts. Nothing out of the ordinary because on second (and sometimes a third) try, i was able to browse on. But this time the timeouts seem to persist
<killercow> what would the command be then?
<Fujitsu> killercow: sftp://janklopper-innerheight@bazaar.launchpad.net/~janklopper-innerheight/freevolution/trunk
<carlos> Balaams_Miracle: ok, let me see whether I could get jtv here to check it
<killercow> okay, seems to be doing something
<killercow> Fetch Phase is processing now
<killercow> never seen that before
<killercow> :)
<Fujitsu> killercow: Sounds like it's working :)
<Balaams_Miracle> carlos: Okay. But it should be noted that just before the timeouts started (a little over 30 minutes ago), translations worked pretty smoothly
<jtv> carlos: checking...
<carlos> jtv: thanks
<carlos> Balaams_Miracle: it would depend on load in our server
<killercow> Great,
<killercow> Thanks Fujitsu 
<Balaams_Miracle> The glue that the server had stepped in, seems to have dissolved now. :-) Big thanks to Fujitsu, carlos and jtv
<Fujitsu> killercow: No problem.
<carlos> Balaams_Miracle: we did nothing (yet), but you are welcome ;-)
<Balaams_Miracle> Yeah, i've cried victory a bit too soon, because it stepped in the same glue again...
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: as carlos said, it's basically just that there's so much data to look through!
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: I understand completely. OLP is so large and so full of features, it much have a lot of code in its backend.
<killercow> So next time i update the software, i should just issue the Push command again?
<Balaams_Miracle> much=must.
<Fujitsu> killercow: Yep.
<killercow> Ok, great
<killercow> il see how it all goes
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: the data is especially large.  What you've been doing when this happened was the right thing.  And your translations should still get through; they do, right?
<Fujitsu> killercow: It should have even remembered where to send it, so a simple `bzr push' should do it.
<killercow> ah, nice
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: It looks like it, after my last translation, i was just scanning the code for a particular string which i feel was mistranslated by someone else.
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: I've just tested it, and my translations do go through. Also, the load on the server seems to have diminished. Is it anything you did this time?
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: It'll be worst when you haven't visited that page for a while.  We've actually improved the problem a lot with the last release, but it's not gone.  We continue to plan changes to fight it.
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: no, probably just caching effects.
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: Yeah, i've noticed that the problem is at its worst with large packages. About the caching, i have cleared my cache earlier today to solve a problem with a page that refused to refresh. So if it's a caching effect, it won't be my browser's cache :-)
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: the translation for Blue Type doesn't look right to melooks more likely that it should be something like "Blauwe Tekst"
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: no, this is purely on the server side.
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: On what page did you find that? I must have overlooked it
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: (at least I can't imagine how "a type" can have a colour :)  It's on the URL of the page that timed out that you pasted earlier
<jtv> #6
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah, i'll go and see
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: The URL of page that the timeout occurred on was https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/nl/+translate?start=190 , but i can't find "blue type" anywhere on the page.
<jtv> Oh, I seem to have gotten the first page.
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah, back to the first page then :-)
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: ah, of course.  I got that URL from the error report on the server.  Which separates the arguments from the path.
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: "Blue Type" is a theme or background for Nautilus. (Bewerken => Achtergronden en emblemen...)
<Balaams_Miracle> Oh, he's off
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: welcome back
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: I've looked into your suggestion, but "Blue Type" is a theme or background for Nautilus. (Bewerken => Achtergronden en emblemen...)
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: Still, some of those translations are quite ugly
<ubotu> New bug: #148491 in malone "url entry form should add http:// where necessary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148491
* Balaams_Miracle wishes that he could search for translatable strings inside packages, but he also knows that it's already an existing feature request...
<carlos> Balaams_Miracle: did you try google?
<carlos> Balaams_Miracle: we have our translation pages public so google could index us as a workaround until we get native search in place
<carlos> I'm not sure how good is that search, but is an option that should help
<Balaams_Miracle> carlos: Ah, haven't tried that. But i can't imagine it would work if i'd search for something like "network" or "desktop" inside package "foo"
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: add the package name though.  We usually end up pretty high in Google's rankings.
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: not perfect though, true.
<carlos> Balaams_Miracle: also 'Translations' should filter out some unrelated pages
<Balaams_Miracle> Hmmm... In that case, it's worth a try
<carlos> and adding site:translations.launchpad.net would help too
<killercow> Hmm
<killercow> Its stil doing the fetch phase,
<killercow> how long should this take?
<Fujitsu> killercow: How big is the codebase?
<killercow> its about 7meg, mostly small images
<Fujitsu> killercow: How many files, approximately?
<killercow> 19k
<killercow> (19.000 files),
<killercow> one of the first steps i want to complete is fix the scripts that generated those images to remove them from the actual codebase and have them generated at setup
<Fujitsu> Ow, that will probably take a while.
<Fujitsu> Erm, you might want to stop it, and use bzr+ssh instead of sftp, if you're using a recent bzr.
* Balaams_Miracle is away....
<killercow> Fujitsu: how do i do that?
<killercow> chaning the protocol in the url gives me a protocol unsupported error
<yeager> xubuntu-docs has been importered.. sweet
<killercow> hmm
<killercow> push just finished:
<killercow> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  Try using "merge" and then "push". 
<killercow> any info on how to fix that?
<killercow> merge gives: bzr: ERROR: No location specified or remembered
<killercow> should i run it with the entire command again, switching push for merge?
<killercow> which results in: bzr: ERROR: Branches have no common ancestor, and no merge base revision was specified.    
<killercow> doh
<ddaa> sounds like your are trying to push something unrelated on top of an existing branch
<killercow> apparently the tries i made in june are comming back to haunt me now
<killercow> What is the best way do go forward now?
<ddaa> delete the existing branch
<ddaa> or push --overwrite
<ddaa> or use a different name
<ddaa> or carry your changes on top of the existing branches (maybe using diff/patch)
<ddaa> depends on what you really want
<ddaa> it's not a launchpad problem
<ddaa> it's purely a problem in how you are using bzr
<killercow> oka, il see
<killercow> i once tried to setup a bazaar branch and stranded
<killercow> now im trying to do so again
<killercow> so the branch should still be empty
<killercow> clearly it is not
<ddaa> hint: if you point to the specific branch on launchpad it helps
<killercow> but ill try overwrite and see what it does
<killercow> :)
<killercow> https://code.launchpad.net/~janklopper-innerheight/freevolution/trunk
<killercow> this one
<ddaa> obviously, it's not empty
<ddaa> I see three revisions there
<ddaa> you can just delete it
<ddaa> Click on "Delete branch" in the Actions box in the top-left.
<ddaa> obviously, this branch is just scrap
<killercow> ok
<killercow> lets see 
<killercow> hmm, seems to have done something now
<killercow> Pushed up to revision 1.
<killercow> which probably means i can delete the older branch
<killercow> ---- revision
<ddaa> you've already done so
<killercow> i see
<lamont> flacoste: any word?
<killercow> damn, stupid typo
<ddaa> lamont: flabbergasting
<ddaa> that's a word, right?
<lamont> ddaa: not today, it isn't. :-)
<killercow> overwrite clears the entire branch, and then insert the new code as the first revision 
<ddaa> lamont: satyriasis?
<flacoste> lamont: cprov will land the branch shortly, i don't know if it will be cherry-picked or will be published with next release
* lamont hopes for cherry picking.  at last check, ubuntu-desktop is missing 116 source package builds
<cprov> flacoste: it's a cherrypick candidade we will see.
<lamont> cprov: thanks.  in other news, can you drop chroot-ubuntu-gutsy-{i386,powerpc,sparc,amd64} where I can get them?  I need to do a little bootstrapping in universe.
<lamont> and yeah, we'll need to publish those.  and once we're done bootstrapping, restore them to their former glory
<cprov> lamont: in 5 minutes, ok ?
<lamont> I won't be ready to play with them for at least 30 min
<Daviey> Hey, how can i add a 'milestone'?
<cprov> lamont: ta, ping when you are ready.
<lamont> cprov: once the branch lands (has it?), who is my new nagging target?
<cprov> lamont: kiko 
<lamont> and branch landed?
<Hobbsee> oh, holy hell
* Hobbsee sees the attraction of "shoot it before it multiplies"
<lamont> hell not holy
<lamont> Hobbsee: what's multiplying?
<Hobbsee> lamont: the lp bug statuses mailing list thread
<lamont> hehehe
<Hobbsee> what vaguely annoys me is that the LP guys dont get that most people dont use every state - and so to have the tedium of having to set everything is just annoying
<Hobbsee> heck, we dont usually bother to set importance most of the time.
<lamont> lol
<lamont> there's an importance field?
<lamont> what's that for?
<lamont> :-)
<Hobbsee> and, y'know, every time i see that upstream bug section (both of them), i want to scream, and i keep hitting options until i get the familar URL box.  if i'm lucky, and have sacrificed enough goats to the gods of launchpad.
<Hobbsee> if i'm unlucky, i never find said box, say "screw it", report it upstream separately, and subscribe to the bug there, and never link it back to ubuntu - or say "reported upstream as bug x"
<Hobbsee> or i just give up on working with bugs for a while.
<Hobbsee> lamont: well, seeing as most of our stuff is upstream bugs anyway, there's little point in setting an importance inside ubuntu - better to file it upstream and wait, as i dont have the tech knowledge to be able to fix it.
<Hobbsee> lamont: so all i should do is file it upstream, or get upstream to deal with our bugs here.  but see the part about the upstream bug section.
<killercow> Hobbsee: theres need for goat sacrificing? i was under impression sheep would also suffice?
<lamont> Hobbsee: oh.  so you're one of _those_ people, eh? :)
* lamont ducks
<Hobbsee> killercow: depends on the part of launchpad.
<Hobbsee> lamont: yeah, i'm one of those crappy people who can barely code.
<lamont> we love you anyway
<Hobbsee> sure sure.
* Hobbsee is just the one who whines when it all breaks.
<killercow> ah okey, wouldn't want to sacrifice the wrong animal to the wrong god and have the thing come tumbling down.
<Hobbsee> (and seriously - ewww, tags!)
<lamont> tags are lvoe
<lamont> love, even
<radix> loving never took so many clicks
<lamont> radix: this is launchpad.  love the click
<radix> ok, clicks aren't so bad, but pageloads are :)
<Fujitsu> Does anybody here actually navigate through LP using the navigation links?
<lamont> yeah - I have a bug or 3 to submit after I get hppa all happy
<radix> Fujitsu: as opposed towhat?
<Fujitsu> radix: Composing URLs manually.
<lamont> radix: knowing magic urls
<Hobbsee> if i cant set tags by keescook's script, or even in the same interface where i set the statuses and such, then tags are useless for my workflow.
<radix> Fujitsu: hmm, for what kind of navigation?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh, sometimes.  
<laga> Fujitsu: i do. because i cant remember the urls. the pain is starting to teach me, though
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: for some cases, yes i do.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: but i have Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and lpb, which alias to launchpad source and launchpad bugs for the source package, which i use all the time.
<Hobbsee> gah.  l p s.
<Fujitsu> radix: Generally anything other than editing things. Moving to other contexts, etc.
<radix> I use launchpad for my daily full-time work routine, and I pretty much only ever type as much as "http://launchpad.net/project"
* Hobbsee used to die whenever she'd clear her cache, and so have to construct the url again
<Hobbsee> having the aliases is much better
<radix> oh, but I do have bookmarks to particular milestones and to the "review" tag and "in progress" states in my projects.
<Hobbsee> although being able to type lau, then go to the closest match, and keep tying is useful too
<radix> The biggest navigation annoyance I have is when I'm in a milestone view, I can't click any of the tabs.
<radix> and the fact that I have to pageload to edit tags.
* Hobbsee has been using email recently, and replying to the bugmail that way - because the pageloads (adn time to start the browser) are quite slow
<radix> (the latter isn't so much navigation problem as UI design -- there shouldn't *be* navigation there)
<Hobbsee> it's worse without the navigation bar :P
<Hobbsee> else i cant find anything (particularly when going to a particular ubuntu version, or something)
<Fujitsu> Page loading times, particularly on edge, are shocking at the moment :(
<Hobbsee> yeah - i was wondering if edge has been slow, or i've been dreaming
<Hobbsee> seeing as i switched to edge *precisely* for attempted speed gain.
<radix> It seems to get get slow at times.
<radix> but other times I don't notice it being slower than the main LP.
<Hobbsee> at least it's up.
<Hobbsee> most of the time, that is.
<radix> :)
<Hobbsee> usually there's planned maintenence whenever i try to do a stack fo bug triaging - it's murphy's law, i swear.
* bac brb
<barry> hi everybody it's time for the eu/us launchpad reviewer's meeting.  for the next 45 minutes or less, we'll be discussing the review process for launchpad code
<jtv> Hobbsee: murphy's law, keystroke logger, what is difference?
<Hobbsee> jtv: good question :)
<barry> == Agenda ==   * Roll call  * Next meeting  * Action items  * Queue status  * Proposal: add "needs-mentoring" state to PendingReviews. (proposed by AU meeting, EU/US meeting please discuss)  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry> who's here today for the reviewer's meeting?
<BjornT> me
<jtv> me
<salgado> me
<barry> intellectronica sends his apologies
<bac> me
<sinzui> me
<flacoste> me
<statik> me. thanks for waking me up bac :)
* barry was just about to ping you :)
<barry> kiko, SteveA: ping if you're available
<barry> mwh: ping
<barry> i think that's everyone
<mwhudson> barry: hi
<barry> mwhudson: hi!
<mwhudson> sorry for lateness
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry> no worries
<barry> so, same time and place next week?  does anybody know they will not be able to make it?
<barry> cool
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * intellectronica to take barry's original review script, add it to utilities, and merge his patch to CC reviewers.
<barry> he's not here today, but i don't think this was done, so we'll just carry it forward to next week
<mwhudson> hasn't conspicuously happened
<barry> i think i'll make a branch with my version of the script and then intellectronica and add his patches when he gets around to it.  any objections?
<barry> 5...4...3...2...1
<barry>  * sinzui to help make `lint.sh` better by updating pylint.
<barry> sinzui: did i see you had a branch for that?
<sinzui> bug-141317-add-pylint is in review
<barry> sinzui: rock on
<sinzui> barry: I also ads xmllint
<barry> sinzui: awesome.  let me know when it lands so i can remove that action item
<sinzui> ok
<barry> and please send a message to launchpad@ to let people know how to use it
<barry>  * barry will try to find someone to work on [https://launchpad.net/bugs/113626 bug 113626]  to extend pending-reviews to run make lint for us.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113626 in launchpad "pending-reviews should run and display the output of make lint" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113626
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113626 in launchpad "pending-reviews should run and display the output of make lint" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<bac> sinzui: how does trunk look with pylint?
* barry sucks.  not done.
<sinzui> bac: are asking make lint-complete, or do you want to know the ugly truth>=?
<bac> sinzui: i guess i'm asking if we'll be overwhelmed by running 'make lint'
<sinzui> I wanted several targets that changed the strictness from make. make lint will not overwhelm, even though it is running pylint and xmlint.
<sinzui> make lint-complete will complain about out missing docstrings, and that does overwhelm
<barry> ideally i think, people should mostly be concerned with changes they make and not all of lp.  that's what the current make lint tried to do, but it's check wasn't correct (it only looked at uncommitted changes, not all changes in the branch)
<sinzui> There are other differences too that I hope spiv will remark on.
<barry> sinzui: will we be able -- over time -- to either fix those or silence the false positives through config files or #pragmas and such?
<sinzui> lint looks for changes from the parent branch. it is ok to have commits in the branch
<barry> sinzui: excellent
<sinzui> We should be fix doc strings. I got tired one Friday and fixed Questions. I've fixed half of bugs.
<mwhudson> sinzui: fix the markup of the docstrings?
<flacoste> i assume he's talking about missing docstrings
<barry> i'm sure we'll get false positives, so we should establish a coding guideline for addressing and resolving them
<sinzui> We have a lot of missing docstrings. database.person is a good example
<barry> sinzui: we'll make the next person to touch person.py fix them :)
* barry proposes the policy: you touch it you fix it (YTIYFI) :)
<sinzui> pylint does need some training, or a plugin to capture some of our style.
<barry> or maybe: YTIYOI (you touch it you own it)
<sinzui> barry: Person is too big. (that is another pylint warning).
<barry> sinzui: yeah, that's a well known problem (there might even be a bug open on that)
<barry> sinzui: will we be able to commit a config file to train pylint so all developers can benefit from that, or will they all have to add something to a ~-dot file?
<sinzui> I added a loose and a strict config file that we can edit.
<barry> sinzui: cool.
<sinzui> The make targets just switch the config file.
<barry> sinzui: thanks very much for doing this.  i'm sure we'll discuss it more on the general list.  anything else?
* sinzui stopped short of adding a line length check for all doctests.
* barry may want to debate that later
<barry> sinzui: done?
<sinzui> yes
<barry> cool, thanks!
<barry>  * barry will coordinate for ''reviewer's sprint'' at all-hands
* barry sucks.  not done.  i need to coordinate w/ kiko about this
<barry>  * Queue status
<statik> I suck
<barry> there's 10 needs-review branches over the sla
<barry> this is week 1 so it's a good time to sprinkle your reviews when you're tired of coding :)
<mwhudson> mostly kiko though
<mwhudson> :)
<barry> mwhudson: indeed :)
<sinzui> jtv landed his branch before it was assigned to me
<barry> stub wins the oldest branch award tho
<barry> sinzui: i'm confused.  how did that happen?
<barry> sinzui: did someone else review it?
<jtv> barry: it was reviewed by SteveA
<jtv> Rush job
* barry is a rush fan
<jtv> But hey, sinzui beat the world record with a negative review time.
<barry> jtv: lol.  you should make sure to remove landed branches from PendingReviews.  i just want to make sure reviewers aren't wasting time duplicating work
* jtv looks fittingly ashamed
<barry> i know it's easy to forget but we should make sure developers know that it's their responsibility to remove landed branches from PendingReviews.  it's not the reviewer's responsibility
<barry> anything else on the queue?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<sinzui> I suppose I'm available to take a branch
<barry> 3
<sinzui> if someone feels overloaded
<barry> sinzui: cool.  also you can always take a branch from the general queue.  you don't have to wait for it to be assigned
<sinzui> fab
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry>  * Proposal: add "needs-mentoring" state to PendingReviews. (proposed by AU meeting, EU/US meeting please discuss)
<jtv> Yes
<barry> i think we've talked about that here in the eu/us meeting before
<sinzui> I think that is a good status
<barry> i'm pretty sure we know what this means.  all in favor say "aye".  all opposed say "nay".  if you think we need to discuss it say "maybe"
<barry> aye
<mwhudson> does it imply changes to the pending-reviews script?
<sinzui> Aye
<mwhudson> aye
<flacoste> aye
<flacoste> well, maybe
<salgado> maybe
<jtv> mwhudson: I think it would
<statik> aye
<bac> aye
<BjornT> aye
<flacoste> the problem i have with it is that it its semantic are not clear
<flacoste> it looks more like a tag than a new status
<flacoste> for example, the mentoree could have said needs-reply or merge-conditional
<flacoste> and needs-mentoring
<jtv> The mentoree can't say merge-conditional
<BjornT> actually, i was going to say the same thing :) i think it's better to add a flag
<bac> flacoste: needs-mentoring would be the active state with the other just being proviional
<BjornT> for example, merge-conditional*
<BjornT> that way you can see what state the reviewer thought the branch should be in, but it still needs to be mentored
<jtv> merge-conditional means "go ahead and merge, at your own convenience, provided you fix these points."
<salgado> I think this is something which is best conveyed in the review itself.  I doubt reviewees will look at pending-reviews to see the status of their branches
<jtv> salgado: it's meant more for the mentors.
<flacoste> jtv: the mentoree can say merge-conditioinal
<salgado> jtv, well, the mentors get a copy of the reviews by email
<flacoste> jtv: he should say "merge-conditional unless the mentor has something else to say"
<barry> here's what the minutes of the au meeting says:
<salgado> jtv, I, as a mentor, don't find it useful.  if other mentors want it, that's fine with me
<BjornT> salgado: it's also good when reviewing the state of the queue; you get an indication who's blocking it
<barry> jtv proposed a "needs-mentoring" status for branches that are waiting for a mentor's review.  This would be useful to make it plainly visible which branches are held up by mentors (and visible to a mentor what branches they need to look at), and to make it clear to developers where their branch is at.  All present agreed.  spiv will add that proposal to the .eu meeting agenda. 
<sinzui> This is like the bug status discussion
<jtv> flacoste: if a mentored review says merge-conditional, that changes the semantics of merge-conditional from "go ahead, merge at your convenience once these things are fixed" to "fix these then wait."
<flacoste> lol
<sinzui> We should not mix the status of the object (branch) with the status of the person (reviewer)
<spiv> So call it "half-reviewed" then ;)
<flacoste> jtv: the semantic do not change, it's just that when the status is granted by a mentoree, there is an additional step
* spiv isn't really here
<BjornT> jtv: it's still valuable to know what status the mentoree intended. that's why an additional flag would be better than a new status
<jtv> But more work for all involved, no?
<BjornT> jtv: why?
<jtv> It needs more changes to status page script, I'd say
<barry> it sounds to me like this discussion should move onto the mailing list before we approve or reject it
<BjornT> jtv: not necessarily, it depends on how we implement it.
<barry> jtv: since you proposed it, can you post to launchpad-reviews@ and see if we can gain consensus about the semantics and workflow?
<jtv> ok
<barry> jtv: thanks.
<barry> moving on...
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry> any feedback from mentorees or mentors?  any problems (other than the needs-mentoring workflow)?
<barry> i know we felt that we might be bringing on too many new reviewers.  any mentors feel overwhelmed or do you think it's going pretty well?
<barry> also, think about possible graduations at the end of .10.  it's okay if we want to keep mentoring people for a while long too.
<barry> er, longer
* barry thinks no news is good news :)
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<flacoste> let's see how hell's week goes
<barry> flacoste: good point :)
<barry> 2
<flacoste> (hell's week being week 3)
<barry> 1
<barry> that's it for the agenda.  we have 2 more minutes.  does anybody have anything else?
<barry> sounds like we're good then.  so we can end 1 minute early.  yay! :)
<barry> MEETING ENDS
<barry> thanks everyone!
<bac> thanks barry
<flacoste> thanks barry
<mwhudson> thanks barry
<kiko> Fujitsu, hmmm.
<kiko> Fujitsu, so what should happen when you click on the Bugs tab in a milestone page?
<killercow> anyone else got the ubuntu countdown counter on their site yet?
<ubotu> New bug: #148595 in malone "Indicate in buglists when a bug has one or more bugtasks that are fixed in other contexts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148595
<lamont> cprov-lunch: I'm heading to lunch, and then I'll be ready to play.  I'll need chroot-ubuntu-gutsy-{powerpc,sparc}.tar.bz2.  it's still maybe up in the air which of chroot-ubuntu-{gutsy,hardy}-amd64.tar.bz2 I will need.
<lamont> (eventually)
* lamont heads for lunch
<cprov> lamont: hardy ?
<cprov> lamont: i will copy them to chinstrap
<lamont> yeah.  that'd be after gutsy releases, eh.
<lamont> cprov: as long as you're tossing, throw in gutsy/amd64 too... they may decide to just grab sid's mlton in the end
<cprov> lamont: okidoki
<ubotu> New bug: #148636 in launchpad "Site requests are slow, sometimes time out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148636
<mdke> carlos: the ones uploaded by me should be approved (why do they need approval?)
<mdke> carlos: I don't know about kubuntu-docs
<mdke> carlos: lp seems to give me the option of approving the two templates myself, but then says "There are 5 errors" when I try to save changes; without specifying what the errors are
<carlos> mdke: that's a know bug. If you use filters it will work
<carlos> mdke: about approve your own entries, you don't need to do that
<carlos> mdke: I mean, if you don't use filters it will work
<carlos> mdke: I talk about the templates you didn't upload
<carlos> mdke: what should I do ?
<carlos> remove? block?, approve?
<mdke> carlos: those are to be deleted
<mdke> i thought I emailed about those, probably I forgot :(
<carlos> mdke: there is a request to approve the website-index one
<carlos> let me look for it...
<mdke> no, that can go
<carlos> mdke: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/140694
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140694 in rosetta "[gutsy]  Important documentation translations in "Needs review" state" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mdke> i'll reply on the bug
<carlos> thank you
<mdke> not sure about kubuntu-docs though
<carlos> who knows about it?
* ScottK recalls some discussion about that on #kubuntu-devel
<ScottK> nixternal is the person who knows most about it from the Kubuntu end.
<carlos> ScottK: ok, thanks
<ScottK> Riddell probably too if nixternal isn't around.
<kiko-afk> ScottK, who could I find that might be interested in packaging OGMRip?
<ScottK> What is it?
<kiko-afk> ScottK, they are using bzr, so that might make things slightly easier to update 
<mdke> carlos: I'll check myself actually
<kiko-afk> http://launchpad.net/ogmrip -- it's a DVD-ripping gnome app.
<carlos> mdke: ok
<mdke> carlos: meh, it's not clear from the package; best to ask nixternal
<carlos> ok
<ScottK> kiko-afk: I'd ask on #ubuntu-motu.  It sounds like something people would be interested in.
<carlos> :-)
* ScottK does
<ScottK> 't use Gnome, so not me.
<ScottK> doesn't even...
<kiko> I use ion2
<LaserJock> ewww
<LaserJock> ;-)
<kiko> LaserJock, ScottK: is there someone who usually packages gnome apps?
<variant> It's annoying when you answer a question on answers.launchpad and then someone comes along and says something simmilar to "yes, soandso is correct" and then the poster markes it as solved and the hijacker gets the credit!!
<variant> :)
<LaserJock> kiko: nope
<LaserJock> kiko: you can file a bug though
<kiko> LaserJock, do you think I should, or should I keep begging?
<kiko> variant, I think there's a proposal to allow marking multiple answers as credited.. flacoste_lunch?
<LaserJock> kiko: http://tinyurl.com/2mbskn
<pochu> kiko: you can file a RFP in BTS and wait, maybe somebody packages it and we can sync it.
<cprov> Rinchen: ping
<variant> kiko: that would be great..
<Rinchen> hi cprov 
<variant> I answer quite a few questions and it's really annoying.. a thank you is the payment you get for helping someone so it's intensly annoying when somone steals it
<cprov> Rinchen: do you have more information about bug 148651
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148651 in apport "apport crashes when reporting a bug in a PPA package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148651
<flacoste> kiko, variant: yes, we talked about that
<Rinchen> cprov, oh wow, that's cool
<Rinchen> cprov, I didn't know it was there.  
<flacoste> somebody proposed a 'shared-recognition' spec
<Rinchen> cprov, let me look since it crashed here and I handed you that oops
<cprov> Rinchen: I've just filed it ;)
<Rinchen> you're a wonderful man!
<cprov> Rinchen: also, can you follow-up  kiko
<Rinchen> cprov, gimme a few minutes to chat with barry and I'll send you the error
<cprov> 's review for "get PPA TOS out of LP" ?
<cprov> Rinchen: sure, thanks.
* cprov takes the opportunity for a short break
<Rinchen> cprov, https://pastebin.canonical.com/444/
<Rinchen> sorry about the formatting
<Rinchen> chose the wrong option
<cprov> Rinchen: it's ok thanks
<Rinchen> cprov, I have no idea why it's listed google-earth though
<Rinchen> it was smart that failed
<cprov> Rinchen: me neither ...
<Rinchen> I don't have an apport crash log either
<Rinchen> what happened to me was apport sent me to a non-existent LP page. Apport itself doesn't appear to have crashed
<Rinchen> at least, not via the logs
<cprov> Rinchen: uhm, it just pointed you to a "not-found" page
<Rinchen> yes
<cprov> Rinchen: I thought it had crashed.
<Rinchen> I thought it did too
<Rinchen> hehe
<Rinchen> let me make smart crash again and see what happens
<Rinchen> I should be able to replicate it
<cprov> Rinchen: okay
<Rinchen> cprov, would you believe that even after I removed the smart fix (reset it to it's crashing state) it won't crash now.  arrg
<cprov> Rinchen: well, 'not crashing' is good.
<Rinchen> yeah but very not helpful in diagnosing this issue
<LaserJock> Rinchen: what issue? ;-)
<cprov> Rinchen: well, let's keep the bug on the radar for now 
<Rinchen> cprov, right...let me see if I can crash smart again
<Rinchen> cprov, working with niemeyer on it on another channel
<cprov> Rinchen: I'm watching ...
<niemeyer> cprov: The issue is that Smart expects the uncompressed Packages file to be available
<niemeyer> cprov: Which isn't currently the case with PPAs
<niemeyer> cprov: It doesn't download the file, but it uses it's md5sum in the Releases file
<niemeyer> s/it's/its
<Rinchen> cprov, ok, here we go
<cprov> niemeyer: well, the md5 for the plain indexes is already available in Release, it was a 1.1.9 task, if I'm not mistaken
<niemeyer> cprov: Hmm
<niemeyer> cprov: I think it wasn't, in the PPA I've looked at
<niemeyer> cprov: Let me check that again
<Rinchen> cprov, ok, apport doesn't crash. Instead it sends me to a not-found page.
<Rinchen> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smartpm-core/+filebug/p4f6ULIBrVT9ALs2ULtMOIdeYBt?field.title=smart+crashed+with+KeyError+in+fetch%28%29
<cprov> niemeyer: it possible that it needs to be regenerated
<cprov> niemeyer: bug 134131
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134131 in soyuz "NoMoreAptFtpArchive generates incorrect Releases file" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134131 - Assigned to Julian Edwards (julian-edwards)
<niemeyer> cprov: http://ppa.launchpad.net/landscape/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release
<cprov> niemeyer: weird, it's from Date: Tue, 02 Oct 2007 22:00:24 UTC
<cprov> niemeyer: you're right, the fix wasn't extended to PPAs :(
<niemeyer> cprov: Uh oh :)
<niemeyer> cprov: Well, it's cool that we'll see a fix for that soon
<cprov> niemeyer: bug 148685
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148685 in soyuz "PPA Release files have to list plain indexes as well" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148685 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<niemeyer> cprov: Sweet, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #148685 in soyuz "PPA Release files have to list plain indexes as well" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148685
<flacoste> barry: ping
<barry> flacoste: pong
<variant> flacoste: cool, think it will get implemented?
<variant> I would also like to be able to automatically subscribe to any qeustiont that I comment or answer by default
<flacoste> variant: to be honest, you won't see much development on the answer tracker in the coming months, but it's definitively on the list of priorities for it
<flacoste> variant: you should file a bug for that new feature request (automatic subscription for questions you comment on)
<variant> flacoste: will do
<variant> flacoste: it's a really cool idea (answers.launchpad).. launchpad in general is very cool (i just wish it was all hpl :))
<variant> gpl*
<nixternal> and I take it that I missed the kubuntu-docs talk?
<ScottK> nixternal: The conversation you just had with carlos on #ubuntu=devel was it.
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> well then, keep on rockin' you LP phreaKz :)
* nixternal goes back to work
<lamont> cprov: ready to play?
<variant> flacoste: seems that it has been requested a few times. I have updated the bug rep with my opinion too :)https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/977
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 977 in malone "Commenting on bug should optionally subscribe you" [High,Fix released]   - Assigned to Brad Bollenbach (bradb)
<cprov> lamont: have you already modified the chroots ?
<flacoste> variant: that bug is fix released and is about bugs, not questions
<flacoste> variant: you should post your bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers
<lamont> cprov: now that I'm awake, I'm fetching them.  sigh
<cprov> lamont: ok, how long will it take ?
<cprov> lamont: I have to go out a bit (30 min), it that ok ?
<lamont> I should be ready for push 1 within 20 min, I think.
<lamont> rsync of the tarballs looks to be on the order of 2 min per
<variant> flacoste: doh
<lamont> cprov: you fix's branch has landed, yes?
<cprov> lamont: in RF, but it wasn't cherrypicked in production yet
<lamont> cprov: I want to make sure I'm not breaking things before we push the chroots.... when will you be back?
<cprov> lamont: 30 min ~ 1 hour
<cprov> lamont: anyway, call me if you need anything, I will be around.
<lamont> great - I know I'll be ready then..  (chroots are built, bootstrap archive is built, I 'm going to verify that I didn't break anything by maybe breaking primero, and then I'll know.
<lamont> cprov: sigh.  _long_ builds going on both hppa buildds...
<lamont> do you happen to have the exact apt-get invocation that gets used to install build-deps and upgrade the chroot?
<cprov> lamont: no, but you can check the the build log or the usr/share/launchpad-buildd/scripts/*.sh on builders
<lamont> oh. duh.  thanks
<Kopfgeldjaeger> good night
<lamont> ew.  chapt-get uses the real root's trusted.gpg.  sigh
<ubotu> New bug: #148716 in launchpad "Add doctest documenting and enforcing the policy for name changes" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148716
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<flacoste> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning mpt!
<flacoste> mpt: feeling better?
<mpt> flacoste, mostly
* flacoste wishes you for a quick 100% recovery
<mpt> thanks :-)
<Ng> can I move a branch from ~me to ~myteam or should I just push it to the new location?
<Ubulette> Ng: assign "author" to your team
<Ng> aha :)
<Ng> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #148737 in launchpad-bazaar "Bzr needs a more decriptive error message when product does not exist on launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148737
<thumper> Ng: change the author doesn't move the branch
<thumper> Ng: you need to reassign it, or push to the new location
<Ng> thumper: so ~me/blah/+reassign?
<Ubulette> i did that a dozen of time
<Ubulette> yet the branch was already subscribed to my team too
<thumper> Ng: ~user/project/branch-name/+reassign or select "Change registrant" from the actions
<Ng> thumper: cool, thanks
<cprov-out> lamont: ?
<lamont> si
<lamont> chinstrap:~lamont/chroot-bootstrap/*
<cprov-out> lamont: right
<lamont> if you want to do one first, then we can make sure I didn't horribly screw up
<lamont> cprov-out: one other question for you
<cprov-out> lamont: yes
<lamont> if we start building 20061107-1 and 20070826-1 is uploaded while that build is going on, will the build results still publish?
<lamont> (I want to bootstrap with 20061107-1 on !amd64, will need to bootstrap with 20070826-1 on amd64)
<cprov-out> yes, for a very short period of time, ~ 2 hours
<cprov-out> lamont: done, chroots updated
<lamont> as long as it's fetchable... :-)
<lamont> and builds started on ppc/sparc
<lamont> cprov-out: looks good from here.  I think we're ok leaving the tarball alone until after we finish with amd64, which will be sometime tomorrw (mlton is not a fast builder)
<lamont> does ppa use the same tarball as on-ppa?
<cprov-out> lamont: okay, great
<lamont> s/on-ppa/non-ppa/
<cprov-out> lamont: yes :(
<lamont> fwiw, there's a bug in chapt-get... where should I be sending a patch to?
<cprov-out> lamont: will they fail horribly ?
<lamont> horribly is not entirely accurate...
<cprov-out> lamont: to me ;)
<lamont> unless the real-root's /etc/apt/trusted.gpg has 0a0ac927 in it, then apt-get update fails, and I think we die.
<lamont> so it's a quick death, at least.
<lamont> that only affects promethium atm
<lamont> prometium won't let me log in, or I'd fix it myself...
<lamont>     -o APT::GPGV::TrustedKeyring=${chroot}/etc/apt/trusted.gpg \
<lamont> in /usr/bin/chapt-get's final command somewhere should fix the issue
<cprov-out> lamont: we can ping the IS guys, but I don't anyone is available right now
<lamont> if you hand patch promethium, then we can ignore it for a while
<lamont> right
<elmo> what the heck are you doing on/to promethium?
<cprov-out> elmo:  wow, wow, nothing ...
<Daviey> elmo: would i be allowed to torrent (iso) from our canonical box?
<lamont> cprov-out: on the bright side, it's just universe builds on prometium that are b0rked
<Daviey> elmo: -- with a reasonable upload cap?
<elmo> Daviey: -ECHANNEL, and hang on, phone call
<lamont> hrm... I wonder what he highlights on :-)
<cprov-out> lamont: users can retry it later, I guess, let's try to do it as fast as possible
<lamont> cprov-out: go ahead and push the non-bootstrap chroot on amd64 for now
<lamont> it'll be hours before I'm ready to sync the source that has to be there for amd64 to bootstrap
<lamont> as in, I still need to find one more motu to bless the uvfe for mlton, or it can happen in hardy
<cprov-out> lamont: done, amd64 chroot reverted
<lamont> so do you want a proper diff for chapt-get?  or is the above enough?
#launchpad 2007-10-04
<lamont> (trusting archives should be a property of the chroot, not the real-root)
<lamont> I guess that should properly be a bug against launchpad with diff in it, yes?
<cprov-out> lamont: indeed, file a bug on launchpad-buildd product, please.
<lamont> will do
* lamont adds it to his list. :-)
<kiko> lamont, you got mail
<lamont> kiko: thanks
<lamont> although we exposed the bug by adding a brand spanking new architecture...  which kinda fits your model
<lamont> and the mail lets me understand why the lucky packages were, um, lucky
<kiko> ScottK, do I need to add any special tags to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/148792 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148792 in ubuntu "Package OGMRip" [Undecided,New]  
<ajmitch> needs-packaging
<kiko> thanks ajmitch 
<Fujitsu> Ew, getdeb.
<kiko> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #148796 in malone ""Page not found error", when someone updated the bug, while you were editing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148796
<mpt> "You have been subscribed to a public bug by a mysterious stranger"
<mpt> "You have been subscribed to a public bug by sunspot activity"
<mayeco> heyyy
<mayeco> you are changing things in launchpad right?
<lifeless> uh yes
<lifeless> yes we are
<StevenK> Am I able to put multiple affects lines into a signed mail I send into Malone? If so, will it do the right thing.
<spiv> StevenK: yes
<spiv> StevenK: https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail#head-5ea87d70dba160e5903ca01b9eedd8d8476aa2a1 gives an example of doing that.
<StevenK> Excellent, thanks
<carlos> morning
<Fujitsu> Hi carlos.
<carlos> Hobbsee: hi, you didn't ping me again yesterday. Do you still need to talk with me?
* Hobbsee thinks
<Hobbsee> mornign mrevell 
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee
<yeager> time to leave.. flight to london in 2 hours
<thisfred> hi guys: minor gripe about the launchpad translation exports: the structure of and filenames in the exported tarballs seem to be in flux, which makes automating translation synchronization with my applications sort of a pain. Is it documented somewhere how exactly those files are packed, and more importantly, is there a point at which the stucture will remain stable? ;) 
<jtv> thisfred: can you show me where (url) you request these tarballs?
<jtv> thisfred (so I can figure out what exactly goes into them)
<thisfred> jtv, for instance: https://translations.launchpad.net/silva-find/trunk/+pots/silva-find/+export
<jtv> thanks, I'm taking a look
<thisfred> thanks very much!
<jtv> thisfred: is there any chance that these are after-effects of files being renamed or moved around in the past?
<thisfred> jtv, possibly, but I don't think so, I mean, I always took care to upload the same thing I got from launchpad in terms of structure and filenames.
<thisfred> I'm sure I always uploaded a single tarred flat directory with .pot and .po's
<thisfred> now I'm getting files directly in the zip and the .pot in a directory, that has a different name than before
<thisfred> also it used to be nl.po, en.po etc. now it's name-of-project-en.po
<jtv> hmmm
<thisfred> that's all easily changed in my scripts of course
<thisfred> I just wanna make sure it won't be changing very soon again ;)
<jtv> We're also doing lots of imports for Gutsy at the moment of course, so if those contain changes...
<thisfred> I don't think any of my projects are in gutsy
<jtv> And Launchpad-native translations, right?
<jtv> thisfred: I don't know too much about the naming logic for these files, but I'm asking around.
<thisfred> jtv, thanks
<thisfred> I'm not 100% sure what you mean by launchpad native
<jtv> Nor I, never mind that :)
<jtv> thisfred: do you remember when you uploaded these PO and POT files?
<jtv> (btw, "breadcrumbs" -> "broodkruimels"?)
<carlos> thisfred: we got already bug reports about it and plan to fix it, don't worry
<carlos> jtv: is what we talked this morning
<thisfred> jtv, I'll have a look
<thisfred> carlos, oh, ok, I'll wait for the dust to settle then :)
<jtv> thisfred: carlos just mentioned that this sounds like a known problem.  I'mg digging up the bug URL.
<carlos> thisfred: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/148286 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/148276
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148286 in rosetta "multiple template export has wrong directory names" [High,Confirmed]  
<jtv> ah, that's it.
<thisfred> many thanks!
<jtv> carlos: thanks from me too!
<thisfred> I'll subscribe to those 
<thisfred> and jvt: I didn't actually do *all* of the dutch translations, but I'll follow the breadcrumbs ;)
<jtv> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #148901 in malone "less bugs listed when sorting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148901
<jtv> thisfred: you may want to follow bug 148276 as well.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148276 in rosetta "po files should have the same name as when they were uploaded" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148276
<jtv> thisfred: note there's only one digit of difference between those two bug numbers, a bit confusing.
<thisfred> jtv, thanks, but I just clicked them, so I don't run the risk of mistyping ;)
<jtv> thisfred: for me just _noticing_ the difference is sometimes difficult.
<ubotu> New bug: #148905 in malone "unexpectedformdata on clicking "1  bug fixed elsewhere" on gcc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148905
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<mantiena-baltix> who is reponsible for PPA in launchpad ? It seems there are big problems with PPA - it doesn't install python :(
<Hobbsee> mantiena-baltix: cprov 
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: well, PPA chroot is the same used in ubuntu primary archive, can I see the failed build log ?
<ubotu> New bug: #148939 in launchpad "OOPS validating a sign only gpg key" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148939
<mantiena-baltix> cprov, yes, of course: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9721899/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.pingus_0.7.1-1%7Efeisty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: I think you should depend on python, but I'm not the best person to ask. Can you request help on #motu ?
<kiko> build-depend maybe?
<Fujitsu> cprov: #ubuntu-motu, you mean?
* Hobbsee looks in
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, off course, thanks.
<Hobbsee> cprov: that looks like a good question for a buildd admin - to try to install tha tmanually
<Hobbsee> or throw the source at a normal feisty pbuilder.
<Fujitsu> You'd need to try to install them manually in that chroot to work out what was wrong, yes.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov, problem isn't in build-deps (pingus package is taken from ubuntu gutsy), problem is in PPA, other packages, which have build without problems now fails because PPA doesn't install python
<mantiena-baltix> look for example at 2 kde-guildance build logs:
<mantiena-baltix> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9721881/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20070928-0feisty2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: you are building gutsy on feisty, are you considering that, right ?
<mantiena-baltix> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9249766/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20070727-0feisty6_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<mantiena-baltix> cprov, I'm backporting from gutsy to feisty
<Fujitsu> It's hard to tell exactly what has gone wrong without access to the chroots.
<mantiena-baltix> look at the build log of pingus or kde-guidance - there is the same problem:
<mantiena-baltix> scons: Depends: python but it is not going to be installed
<mantiena-baltix>          Depends: python-central (>= 0.5.8) but it is not going to be installed
<Hobbsee> as a check, you include py-central in the build-deps, and see why it bails
<Hobbsee> but that's probably not the source of the problem.
<Hobbsee> but to say that the python on the buildds is botched is kinda useless - particularly with no buildd access.
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: it might be related with the the recent changes we made in chroots for Partner archive, let me try something, one sec and you can retry the failure builds
<mantiena-baltix> cprov, thanks
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: i386 PPA should be sane now, retry one of the builds, please.
<mantiena-baltix> ok
<mantiena-baltix> btw, why there are no way to remove package from PPA archive ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: because it's not yet implemented <wink>, "version bump (tm)"
<mantiena-baltix> :)
<mantiena-baltix> cprov, hehe, it seems your fix helps - kde-guidance is in build process for about 4 minutes (previously it fails after 2 minutes) :)
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: great ! thanks for the feedback, I wasn't aware of this issue 
<Fujitsu> cprov: How did partner manage to break it?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: when there's enough crack in soyuz, just *looking* at it the wrong way can break it.
<Hobbsee> s/can/will/
<cprov> Fujitsu: partner requires us to use -updates chroots for the supported 'release' pocket (dapper, edgy, feisty)
<ubotu> New bug: #148960 in launchpad-bazaar "Same user subscribed twice to a branch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148960
<cprov> Hobbsee: from the soyuz PoV, the crack is on your packages ;)
<Hobbsee> cprov: no, no, we dont upload crack.  people can actually audit our packages and see that
<Hobbsee> cprov: soyuz is just deluded.
<mantiena-baltix> cprov, thanks for the fix - I alredy have successful guidance backport, it's time for pingus :)
<mantiena-baltix> btw, amd64 is fixed too ?
<cprov> mantiena-baltix: yes, amd64 is ready to go too
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<kiko> ho
<ddaa> hi
<mwhudson> m
* ddaa orders a copy of White Snow for mwhudson
* Hobbsee orders some coke
<ddaa> Hobbsee: I did not realize one could read "White Snow" in this way...
<mwhudson> e
<bigjools> me
<Hobbsee> ddaa: dunno which way you're thinking about.  my statement was mostly unrelated.
<ddaa> it's probably better
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.  For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development!
<SteveA> who is here today?
<gmb> me
<carlos> me
<jsk> me
<mthaddon> me
<ddaa> me
<bac> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<jtv> me
<intellectronica> me
<adeuring> me
<flacoste> me
<mwhudson> me
<matsubara> me
<schwuk> me
<jamesh> me
<sinzui> me
<BjornT> me
<barry> me
<cprov> me
<mrevell> me
<salgado> me
<bigjools> me
<SteveA> stub sends apologies
<danilos> me
<statik> me
<allenap> me
<Rinchen> me
<kiko> me!
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Next meeting: same time next week
<SteveA> does anyone know they won't be able to attend?
<kiko> I won't
<kiko> I'm on vacation.
<jamesh> I probably won't
<SteveA> thanks
<adeuring> I neither -- more complex appointment at a dentist
<SteveA> adeuring: good luck
<bac> i won't
<adeuring> SteveA: thanks :)
<SteveA>  * Actions from the last meeting
<SteveA> there are none
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Thanks jamesh for fixing #132270
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 148939, 44871, OOPS-641E1615
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148939 in launchpad "OOPS validating a sign only gpg key" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148939
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44871 in launchpad "xmlrpc should return appropriate response for a GET" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44871
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/641E1615
<matsubara> Someone from the foundations team want to take #148939?
<matsubara> mwh, can you take #44871?
<flacoste> salgado: do you think you have time for #148939?
<matsubara> I already privmsg'd jtv about the OOPS and jtv will file a bug and follow up on it.
<matsubara> mwhudson: can you take #44871?
<kiko> flacoste, can you maybe give it to ddaa?
<mwhudson> matsubara: i can look at it, at least, i have no intuition as to how hard it will be
<matsubara> mwhudson: btw, why do you have 2 nicknames?
<mwhudson> matsubara: two machines
<Spads> One for casual, one for formal.
<salgado> flacoste, I was actually hoping to bribe matsubara on doing that, but I can give it a try today to see if it's easy. if it is then it's fine
<SteveA> why mwhudson for xmlrpc?
<flacoste> salgado: you might want to try bribing ddaa instead :-)
<Hobbsee> matsubara: why have 2 names, when you can have 3?
<SteveA> that should be a foundations team issue
<flacoste> otherwise, i can probably take both
<flacoste> matsubara: assign both to me
<ddaa> I'm happy with the foundation bugs I already have.
<flacoste> i'll delegate if necessary
<matsubara> thanks flacoste 
<ddaa> But I can look into this if needed.
<kiko> ddaa, this bug will make you even happier :)
<SteveA> also, it's likely to be reasonably tricky zope internals
<flacoste> matsubara: and put it on the 1.1.10 milestone
<matsubara> flacoste: sure thing
<matsubara> so, I think I'm done here. thanks all
<matsubara> SteveA: back to you
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<mantiena-baltix> sorry for disturbing, but I wanna ask important question - when there will be an ability to register new milestone or new release for other distros in launchpad ? It's too hard to track bugs when there are no ability to set the target milestone :(
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Hi, one for this week, a PPA item:  Bug #144392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144392 in soyuz "cron.daily dies after poppy restart because of permission problems with queue dot-lock file" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144392 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: Il'l add that to the agenda for later.
<kiko> I think that bug was actually fixed
<Rinchen> cprov, this appears to be assigned to you 
<cprov> Rinchen: very trivial 50 lines
<Rinchen> Great! Do you have a target?
<cprov> kiko: can you check those ? 
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA: thanks, I'm waiting :)
<Rinchen> cprov, or to reword, will it be by tomorrow?  I suspect we'll want to cherry this?
<kiko> Rinchen, I don't think it's affecting us right now
<kiko> it can be manually fixed
<kiko> the bug is only to avoid it happening again
<Rinchen> that's even better. Can you (kiko) or cprov please comment in the bug report to that effect.
<cprov> Rinchen: yes, it'd be good, otherwise we will cry again when elmo need to reboot production machines
<Rinchen> moving on.. back to you Steve.  Thanks cprov.
<SteveA> so... should that bug be critical or just high?
<kiko> elmo never reboots machines!
<Rinchen> btw, matsubara pointed out that the IE7 bug has been fixed earlier this week. I don't have the bug number handy though
<elmo> kiko: yes, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-518-1, I do
<kiko> elmo, shhh :)
<SteveA> Rinchen: should that bug be critical or just high?
<kiko> high.
<kiko> it has a workaround.
<Rinchen> based on the above, I agree with high
<SteveA> ok, please change its importance
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> we have a number of proposals for new bug tags today
<Rinchen> done
<SteveA> oops-tools: Bugs related to the scripts used to generate oops reports, oops.cgi and the processes related to oops in general
<SteveA> from matsubara
<SteveA> looks good to me
<SteveA> any objections?
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> accepted, thanks matsubara 
<matsubara> thanks SteveA 
<SteveA> three proposals from francis:
<SteveA> librarian: Bugs related to the Librarian component
<SteveA> +1 from me.  other comments?
<Rinchen> +1
<mwhudson> i thought that existed already!
<SteveA> openid: Bugs related to the OpenID implementation
<SteveA> mwhudson: existing is different from being officially used and having a standard definition
<mwhudson> SteveA: ah
<SteveA> no objections to 'librarian', so approved.
<SteveA> +1 on openid, particularly as we'll be expanding our openid service in the future.
<Rinchen> I'm happy with OpenID if it will help Foundations. 
<kiko> yes
<SteveA> no objections to openid, so approved.
<kiko> I think that's a good idea.
<kiko> I have a request
<kiko> can we merge xmlrpc and api tags?
<flacoste> i think that's a good idea
<SteveA> kiko: +1
<barry> kiko: +1
<statik> +1
<kiko> thanks.
<jamesh> kiko: they'll potentially be using separate infrastructure though ...
<Rinchen> +1 here
<kiko> jamesh, but does it matter so much?
<SteveA> I'd like to keep separate tags for external public APIS
<SteveA> and internal APIs we use within the DC
<barry> xmlrpc will likely become a private internal thing (only? mostly?) but i'm still fine with merging them
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> hang on
<SteveA> we're confusing the name of a protocol "XMLRPC" with the kind of service
<SteveA> we will continue using xmlrpc for internal apis
<flacoste> then we should change the definitions and keep the two tags
<SteveA> we'll need to maintain some xmlrpc apis externally, for compatibility with older ubuntu releases
<SteveA> I think apis should include legacy public xmlrpc
<SteveA> the key word here is 'public'
<SteveA> we may need a new tag for 'internal-only apis'
* barry would be fine with a 'public api' tag and a 'private api' tag
<flacoste> public-api private-api?
<SteveA> I think 'apis' does well for 'public api'
<flacoste> and it's shorter
<barry> SteveA: that's fine too
<SteveA> so 'api' and 'private-api'
<barry> SteveA: +1
<flacoste> fine
<carlos> +1
<SteveA> although, again, it's not so much private as 'internal'
<flacoste> kiko?
<SteveA> so, I'd prefer internal-api tbh
<SteveA> and still get rid of 'xmlrpc' as a tag
<barry> works for me
<Rinchen> I'm happy with that.
* flacoste too
<SteveA> people: Bugs related to the management of Persons and Teams. This would include registration bugs, but exclude bugs related to login and password recovery.
<SteveA> the third proposal from flacoste 
<flacoste> i'm not too sure about that one
<SteveA> I think the scope needs some work
<flacoste> i think it could be well merged with my other proposal
<Rinchen> flacoste, to include FOAF?
<SteveA> perhaps with more examples
<SteveA> Rinchen: be careful of the term FOAF
<flacoste> Rinchen: i proposed originally foaf as tag name
<SteveA> it has a specific usage in the internet community
* Rinchen nods in agreement.
<SteveA> which is not the same as what we casually refer to as foaf
<SteveA> although we do have a FOAF export somewhere I think
<SteveA> I'm fine with the tag name 'people', but I want the scope to be clearer
<SteveA> flacoste: can we leave this until next week?
<flacoste> SteveA: we can
<Rinchen> matsubara, your comments as well to flacoste post meeting on this tag would be interesting to have.
<kiko> flacoste, I just work here!
<SteveA> ok, so that stays there until next week, and get more examples
<SteveA> any remaining questions on new bug tags?
<SteveA> thanks for your proposals, kiko, flacoste, matsubara 
* Hobbsee wants a take-over-the-world tag. :P
<Hobbsee> ahem.
<matsubara> roger, Rinchen 
<flacoste> matsubara: remind me: should I update the tags page?
<matsubara> flacoste: yes please
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> New deployment scripts testing well so far (used in the 1.1.9 release)
<mthaddon> New PQM box finally working (still need to plan with IS for ramdisk testing)  and showing improved timing
<mthaddon> Also need to coordinate with IS on DB upgrade
<mthaddon> I think that's it from me unless there are any questions
<salgado> mthaddon, how much did it improve?
<mthaddon> https://devpad.canonical.com/~mthaddon/pqm_durations.html
<kiko> around 40 minutes I think
<SteveA> mthaddon: I'd like to know the results of the ramdisk work so that we can deploy it for week 3 if it is a successful experiment
<Rinchen> 110 down to 66 roughly
<Rinchen> minutes
<SteveA> score
<SteveA> thanks admins, for the new box!
<mthaddon> SteveA, understood - got bogged down with the PQM bug yesterday... will hope to find time today
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA> hmm, I was expecting to see that on the launchpad list
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Hi! Is anyone blocked on an RT or have any that are becoming urgent? 
<mthaddon> one very nice side effect (PQM for LP is now on it's own box) is that the timing seems to be a lot less variable as well - very consistent timing for a run
<Rinchen> As usual we've had several complete this week.
<kiko> Rinchen, just the ramdisk testing for PQM that has alredy been managed.
<kiko> mthaddon, yes, I had noticed that.
<Rinchen> kiko, ok thanks.
<carlos> Rinchen: jtv is blocked on one RT ticket
<kiko> Rinchen, thanks for handling bdmurray's request
<carlos> jtv: ?
<Rinchen> The RT blocking mpt was resolved earlier this week as well as one for bdmurray 
<jtv> carlos: not actually blocked, it's just a damn nuisance
<Rinchen> ah right, you're welcome
<Rinchen> carlos, topic? I didn't see it in the weekly
<carlos> jtv: well... it's blocking us to relay on you being able to act if there are requests that need you attention...
<Rinchen> or jtv...topic and/or number
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<carlos> Rinchen: having jtv member of rosetta@launchpad.net alias
<jtv> Rinchen: don't have number handy
<SteveA> jtv: please tell Rinchen after the meeting
<mwhudson> mthaddon: would be fun to include stddev alongside average in https://devpad.canonical.com/~mthaddon/pqm_durations.html :-)
<jtv> ok
<mrevell> This week's issue concerns how we announce changes that will affect the way people use Launchpad.
<mrevell> I asked the launchpad-users list for input on how to improve these announcements.
<mrevell> Some people supported announcing changes in Launchpad's UI, perhaps as a message above the green breadcrumb bar.
<mrevell> I'd like to know what people think of this idea. In particular, how do we decide how which changes warrant a UI message.
<mrevell> If we don't have time in this meeting, please see the launchpad-users thread "Announcing Coming Changes in Launchpad".
<kiko> mrevell, I think it's really the best idea
<mrevell> Thanks, back to you SteveA.
<kiko> I'm not sure the message above the bar is the best way to do it
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ones that actually influence people's workflow
<SteveA> we have a spec for such announcements somewhere
<SteveA> so that people can confirm an announcement
<kiko> but I think we need to find a way of informing people, yes
<SteveA> and won't be shown it again
<Hobbsee> SteveA: any chance we can mirror that to lp-users or something?
<kiko> I think a bubble announcement that shows until you dismiss it is the best idea
<Hobbsee> SteveA: (the full spec)
<SteveA> but we don't show an announcement that has already happened
<SteveA> it was ages ago
<mthaddon> mwhudson, I think if we see more variance in the timings on the new box that might be useful 
<SteveA> so might need rejiggering or something
<SteveA> Hobbsee: we'll make it public if/when we find it
<SteveA> moving on...
<SteveA> thanks mrevell 
<mrevell> I can take a look for the spec
<Hobbsee> SteveA: cool, OK
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: proposed an item.
<SteveA> he said:
<SteveA>  when there will be an ability to register new milestone or new release for other distros in launchpad ? It's too hard to track bugs when there are no ability to set the target milestone.
<SteveA> I don't know of a timescale for this
<Rinchen> I'll need to do some investigation. I seem to have run across this request previously in my travels. It's not currently targeted though.
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so I will explain what's going on with that
<kiko> back in the day, milestones used to be standalone things
<kiko> you created some for your project and distro and lived with them happily
<kiko> now at one point that was changed and milestones ended up being subsidiary to project and distro series 
<kiko> which means you create a milestone for a particular series
<kiko> so far so good
<kiko> the problem that mantiena-baltix is running into
<kiko> is that we don't allow distro owners to add their own releases
<kiko> this is noted in the code as being restricted, btw, because it could cause "problems in soyuz"
<kiko> I think this is not accurate or true any longer
<kiko> but I am unable to establish the extent of the inaccuracy or untruthfulness without some investigation by others
<SteveA> so, it needs some investigation
<cprov> kiko: yes, I think so, we have very distribution-oriented scripts/infrastructure atm
<kiko> I bet cprov is actually right
<kiko> I'd like statik to confirm this
<kiko> given I've already loaded him with all distro and distrorelease related questions in the past
<cprov> kiko: which means that 'baltix' won't be ever considered.
<kiko> the question is: can we change permissions to allow distro owners to add their own distroseries?
<lamont> cprov/kiko: would it be terribly difficult SQL foo, or could I get one of you to dump me a list of what source packages in gutsy/main lack hppa build records?
<SteveA> lamont: meeting ends in 5 mins.  hang on a sec?
<kiko> statik, if you can investigate and answer with a simple yes/no, I'll make the rest happen.
<lamont> oops
<statik> kiko: I can take this as a meeting action, and work on it (with advice from cprov)
<SteveA> ok.
<kiko> statik, mantiena-baltix, cprov: I will not move one millimeter on this subject until I have this answer, so please don't ask me about it again!
<SteveA> time to move on.  last item on the agenda:
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> SC: not blocked
<flacoste> Foundations Team: not blocked
<jtv> Translations: not blocked
<bigjools> Soyuz: not blocked
<BjornT> Bugs Team: not blocked
<ddaa> Code: not blocked
<Rinchen> Releases Team: Not Blocked
<cprov> Rinchen: bug 141062 is not a blocker but it's be nice if we can reach an agreement soon. Unfortunately, mpt is not here.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141062 in soyuz "Please relocate /faq, /feedback, and PPA TOS to the wiki" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141062 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<statik> collaborative commerce: not blocked
<cprov> Rinchen: code is already r=kiko
<Rinchen> cprov, sure I'll work on that later today
<SteveA> ok, we're done.  Thanks for being here and keeping things moving forwards!
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> lamont: please, go for it
<cprov> Rinchen: thanks.
<lamont> SteveA: thanks.
<lamont> cprov/kiko??
<cprov> lamont: isn't the build counter for hppa enough ?
<flacoste> mrevell: where should we report bug about help.launchpad.net?
<lamont> ??
<kiko> lamont, first send me some LSD. then we can talk.
<mrevell> flacoste: Against Launchpad Documentation Project - I'll get the link
<lamont> kiko: that's so 1960s though... you should upgrade
<cprov> lamont: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/hppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=built
<sinzui> Robotusin?
<kiko> lamont, so, two answers to your question
<mrevell> flacoste: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-documentation/+filebug
<lamont> cprov: what I want is a list of all the packages that LP won't be building...
<kiko> lamont, first, yeah, we could do some investigation
<lamont> not the ones it already built.
<kiko> but what I asked cprov to do
<kiko> is to test the proposed change on mawson
<kiko> and see what builds it will attempt to queue 
<kiko> I think that will be enough to answer your question and also establish whether this patch is sane or not
<lamont> yes
<kiko> so let's wait for cprov to do that right after he's tested his crazy archive removal redesign work
<cprov> mthaddon: do you have access to launchpad_production snapshots ? I'd like to have a recent one to restore in dogfood. Can you help me with that ?
<mthaddon> cprov, sure
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, meeting ends, but I still don't understand why noone wants to fix milestone/release registration problems ;(
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle, you still here by any chance?
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: kiko said he wants to fix it, but needs to find out what the issues are.
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: we have a big scary notice in the code about this, and we need to understand what that means before we change anything.
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: so kiko has asked cprov and statik to look into it.
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: although launchpad appears to support many distributions, right now, there are a lot of assumptions that it's just for use with ubuntu, and we need to be careful how we change things.
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, ok, but maybe you can register at least few Baltix releases for me ?
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: kiko said no, until we have looked into this technical issue.
<lamont> cprov: on the bootstrapping thing...
<cprov> lamont: yes
<lamont> please use your do-guest-maintenance script to add my gpg key (0a0ac927) to promethium and samarium
<lamont> and then I'll have an i386 chroot for you within the next bit, and we can push amd64 and i386 chroots 
<cprov> lamont: uhm, no. why do you want that in ppa builders ?
<lamont> icedtea-java7 needs i386 love
<lamont> cprov: because I am all-powerful. :-)
<lamont> it's a work around for chapt-get being b0rked
<lamont> once we fix chapt-get, and LP releases those bits, then I don't need to be god anymore.
<cprov> lamont:  can't you sort it with IS/elmo ? I'm not sure if I'm allowed apply such hacks.
<lamont> 03-10-2007 17:36:59 < elmo!n=james@83-216-156-21.jamest747.adsl.metronet.co.uk (lamont): +he has a do-guest-maintenance script, he can just add your key to trusted.gpg
<lamont> (I already added the key on the non-virtual buildds...)
<cprov> lamont: okay, give some minutes then
<lamont> cprov: no hurry at all
* cprov invokes multitask-hacking powers ...
<jtv> thunder rolls
<lamont> cprov: if/when something is urgent, believe me, I'll let you know...
<cprov> lamont: I know ;)
<lamont> (and this isn't one of those times...)
<lamont> hrm... /me notes that he owes cprov $BEVERAGE again
<cprov> ehe
<yeager> mdke: you there?
<mdke> yeager: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<lamont> given a bug number, what's the simplest url for getting to it?   https://launchpad.net/$PROJECT/+bug/$BUGNUM works, is there a way to skip guessing what $PROJECT is?
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv-afk: I'm here now, but you are afk... (*cries softly*)
<kiko> lamont, launchpad.net/bugs/$bugnum
<lamont> rock
* lamont adds a bookmark
<Balaams_Miracle> paper
<Balaams_Miracle> ;-)
<Balaams_Miracle> Paper covers rock, i win
<lamont> my rock is hot lava.  paper burns.  I win
<Balaams_Miracle> LOL
<kalikiana> Hey there, How do I remove a project from launchpad?
<kiko> kalikiana, you request using the URL in the topic
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: not completely gone though :)
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: I have a bit more information now on those oopses you ran into.
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: they do look different from what we've seen before, and I'm not even quite sure what to make of them.
<kiko> welcome to software engineering
<jtv> kiko: thanks, I've been sitting here waiting for someone to say that for a few years.  :)
<kalikiana> kiko, Hm... thanks.
<jordi> kiko: I'm sure you'll be interested to know (re one joke/conversation in Montral) that I just created my first ever MSN account. :)
<kiko> jordi, I have one too! you can be in my buddy list!
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: Any idea what caused/causes those oopsies?
<kiko> jordi, kiko_async@hotmail.com :)
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: not yet, so I wanted to ask you: did they happen more when you were posting, for example?
<jtv> Ahem.  I mean, submitting changes.
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: There does seem to be some kind of relation between submitting changes and the timeouts. However, they also occur when i'm just browsing a package
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: right now I'm speculating that maybe those were the normal timeouts, and the ones after submitting changes may (sometimes) be different.
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: in fact, when you submit I'd expect a slightly lower chance of the original problem, so if you saw _more_ oopses after submitting, that suggests this may be what's happening.
<Balaams_Miracle> Hmmm... How can i help? Should i report every oops or would that be too silly?
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: probably, though I appreciate the thought.
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: Here's something though...
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: when you submit, you move straight on to the next page, right?
<Balaams_Miracle> Yes, and it's often the next page that times out
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: what if, before you submitted, you'd made sure that you'd recently visited that next page?
<Balaams_Miracle> Oh wait, you knew that
<jtv> No problem with saying things I already know.  :)
<Balaams_Miracle> It's worth a try. I'll go and see if it does make a difference tonight (almost dinner time overhere)
<jtv> But maybe you could, for example, open the next page in a separate browser tab before you submit your changes.
<ffm> How are projects deleted?
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: eet smakelijk!
<jtv> ffm: I believe you need an admin for that...
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: Dank je :-) (PS je bleek toch gelijk gehad te hebben over de blauwe tekst)
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: :-)
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: anyway, once you've visited a +translate page successfully, it shouldn't time out again directly after that.  So this way, we can eliminate the timeouts as a suspect.
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: if you still get oopses after submitting, then we'll have a clean, timeout-free reproduction and hopefully that will give us a more useful log.
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: or if it makes the problem disappear, naturally I'm also very interest to hear that!
<jtv> *interested
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: I will tell you either way. After all, it's great to help improve something already impressive as LP
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: it's lots of fun, though the kitchen never looks quite as peaceful as the rest of the restaurant.  :)
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: enthusiastic users make it a lot more fun...
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: and if preloading the next page does not help, then that will narrow down the causes of the timeouts. :-)
<kalikiana> ffm, Ask a question like "Remove project".
<kalikiana> ffm, ie. under launchpad questions
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: it seems to be a mix of timeouts and other errors, so this way we'll get a chance to separate those two.  "Lakmoesproef."
<ffm> kalikiana: thx
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: I'm sorry if i seem distracted, but my wife's PC reports error 17 on boot and i'm also trying to fix that
<jtv> Balaams_Miracle: no prob, I think we've covered the important stuff.  Good luck!
<Balaams_Miracle> Thanks!
<jordi> kiko-fud: you must have a jabber account though
<carlos> jordi: what for? he gave me one some time ago, but I never saw him connected (I even doubt he accepted/saw my request to see his status)
<carlos> ;-)
<jordi> heh
<jordi> kiko-fud: let's see how that works
<ubotu> New bug: #149031 in launchpad "Better visibility for common actions on user profile page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149031
* carlos -> out
<Kmos> kiko: bug 132221 - comment on it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132221 in devscripts "requestsync: Add latest debian version to the title of the bug" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132221 - Assigned to Marco Rodrigues (gothicx)
<Kmos> it will be nice for LP to have bugs with different subject :-)
<ScottK> Kmos: requestsync isn't in devscripts anymore.
<Kmos> ScottK: where is it ?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> Kmos, I think that'd be a fine improvement to requestsync
<Kmos> scottk set my bug to invalid
<Kmos> wtf
<Kmos> what's the package of requestsync now ?
<Kmos> ubuntu-dev-tools
<Kmos> :)
<ScottK> kiko: In one of your mails to ubuntu-devel you asked to let you know if there was an upstream project missing, you'd create it.  Please have a look at Bug 141563
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141563 in malone "CPAN not available as upstream bug tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141563
<kiko> ScottK, yep.
<ScottK> I was pretty suprised that one didn't exist as it's the ultimate source for most Perl modules.
<kiko> ScottK, but.. CPAN isn't a bug tracker. is it?
<LaserJock> see, this is what's confusing me
<LaserJock> it seems like we have to be registering projects for everything
<kiko> okay so far.
<LaserJock> but then if the project doesn't use LP or something LP recognizes then I see some major issues
<kiko> well hang on there.
<kiko> what does "something LP recognizes" mean? :)
<LaserJock> like bug trackers that LP doesn't "get" or no bug tracker at all
<ScottK> kiko: CPAN has a bug tracker.
<kiko> ScottK, they do?
<ScottK> Yes.
<LaserJock> for instance, the project I'm work upstream on uses Savannah
<kiko> an RT
<LaserJock> which LP doesn't know yet
<LaserJock> so if people file upstream tasks where does it go?
<kiko> LaserJock, you are slightly SOL with savannah right now but it's being fixed.
<kiko> right now the tasks aren't linked to upstream bugs -- i.e. you need to maintain the status out of band
<LaserJock> right, but the even more common case is no bug tracker at all
<kiko> but we are fixing that
<LaserJock> I don't even care about status!
<ScottK> kiko: Doesn't an RT count as a bug tracker?
<kiko> ScottK, indeed it does! I didn't know CPAN had one. 
<LaserJock> I'm saying that bugs pile up in LP on a project that the authors may not know about
<kiko> LaserJock, yes. though that happens in other distribution bug trackers as well -- Launchpad can't do much better than them in those cases yet.
<kiko> LaserJock, for the projects which /do/ have a supported bugtracker we can do much better though.
<LaserJock> so Ubuntu users are like "cool, it's got an upstream task so they must be working on it" when in fact the authors have *no* idea that the bugs exist
<pwnguin> launchpad can't fix upstream in software
<pwnguin> you could invite them to start a launchpad tracking project though ;)
<ScottK> LaserJock: I have heard (but am not certain) that Savannah has declined to get data from LP because it's non-free.
<kiko> LaserJock, there's a proposal to have bridges to upstream for these projects which we currently have no link to.
<kiko> LaserJock, i.e. volunteers that worked as upstream ambassadors
<pwnguin> is savannah APL?
<LaserJock> kiko: right, but what do we do with the bugs?
<LaserJock> I'm very hesitant to register a project
<pwnguin> ScottK: savanna is gplv2. non-free is a silly complaint in that case
<kiko> LaserJock, for now, we record that they are upstream, and email upstream maintainers if we have the time.
<LaserJock> kiko: who does that?
<ScottK> pwnguin: I'm not judging, just passing on what I heard.
<kiko> LaserJock, the bug triager, or anybody who cares
<pwnguin> ScottK: gplv2 "or later", excuse me. but the point is, it doesnt require disclosure of changes on deployed sites. If you ever do hear first hand about that, ask em when savanna will be using Affero ;)
<kiko> LaserJock, I used "we" in that sense
<LaserJock> well, if there's nobody to triage the bug ...
<kiko> LaserJock, in Ubuntu? I think we're talking past each other.
<pwnguin> this sounds like a zen koan
<pwnguin> "if a user reports a bug and there's no upstream developer to hear it, does it make a sound?"
<LaserJock> kiko: well, let me think about
<LaserJock> kiko: I can file some test bugs on demo.lp.net right?
<yml> hello launchpaders
<kiko> LaserJock, on staging, please, yes.
<Kmos> kiko: patch for requestsync done.. bug 132221
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132221 in ubuntu-dev-tools "requestsync: Add latest debian version to the title of the bug" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132221 - Assigned to Marco Rodrigues (gothicx)
<Kmos> :)
<yml> I am slowly get familar wit all the capability of launchpad as platform and I would like to know if someone could help me to understand how to work with the translation?
<kiko> yml, danilos and carlos and jtv are your best bets, but what would you like to know?
<yml> I have uploaded a ".po" file on https://translations.launchpad.net/django-survey/trunk/+imports
<yml> hello kiko happy to read from you again
<yml> :-)
<kiko> yml, you're welcome -- I'm as busy as usual :)
<yml> the good sign is that I was able to use launchpad alone during a couple of weeks without your support
<kiko> yml, very good. and it's still stuck in needs-review?
<yml> review from whom?
<yml> I am the developper translator
<kiko> yml, from carlos or danilo
<kiko> it's the first time it's imported, and that's why
<yml> all in one for that project
<kiko> yep
<kiko> but a launchpad translations admin needs to look at this upload once
<kiko> jordi?
<yml> What are they reviewing?
<kiko> the structure of the pofile, the pathnames, language and variant.
<yml> Once this is done what are the next step in the process?
<kiko> yml, once that's done you can translate away using the web UI.
<LaserJock> kiko: ok, so LP tries to dissuade me from opening an upstream task on gchemutils but I can certainly do it
<LaserJock> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/gchemutils
<yml> How can I update this file with its latest version?
<LaserJock> so the problem that I have is what happens when those bugs pile up and there's nobody around to send the bugs upstream
<LaserJock> you can create a task without having upstream actually know about it at all
<kiko> LaserJock, right. but let's say you convinced somebody upstream to sit in the slot of gchemutils' bug contact.
<kiko> LaserJock, then they would get notified of any bugs that were reported upstream
<kiko> by Ubuntu triagers, or triagers of any other project that happens to use gchemutils
<kiko> LaserJock, does that make sense?
<yml> Also I have the feeling that I missed something because this file is also part of a branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui
<yml> I was expecting that I could directly point the translation to this file in the branch instead of duplicating it.
<kiko> yml, right now there is no bzr-to-translations integration, unfortunately. when we do, your project will be one of the first to benefit!
<kiko> yml, I wish that was possible -- but it will be in the future.
<LaserJock> kiko: yeah, I just don't think it's gonna happen
<kiko> LaserJock, which part?
<LaserJock> projects that don't use LP aren't going to want to track *another* way of getting bug reports
<LaserJock> and users don't know all this
<LaserJock> all they see is that there is an upstream task
<LaserJock> so they assume upstream knows about it
<yml> kiko: I tought it was a standart pattern to manage the translation in the branch
<LaserJock> upstream tasks shouldn't be just placeholders, they should mean something to people, right?
<kiko> yml, it is a standard pattern; it's just that launchpad isn't smart enough there yet.
<yml> ;-)
<kiko> LaserJock, well, right, they should mean something to people. but let me ask you this.
<kiko> LaserJock, let's say you talk to upstream, and ask them for an email address to submit bugs to. that's not ridiculous, right?
<LaserJock> it often doesn't happen, but that's what we're hoping for, yes
<LaserJock> I very rarely talk to upstreams
<yml> kiko: thank you very much I am looking forward getting my .po file reviewed by : carlos or danilo
<LaserJock> we touch to many packages to know much of anything about upstreams
<kiko> yml, I'm hoping they look at it by tomorrow morning. if not, please talk to me!
<kiko> LaserJock, I know. but one step at a time -- first 5 then 50 then 500.
<kiko> LaserJock, but if you did convince an important upstream, which is the recipient of many bugs, to add a team with a contact address in LP (or you did it on their behalf) then you'd be half set.
<kiko> LaserJock, that's the essence of getting upstream to listen to launchpad bugs.
<yml> thank you kiko for your great support 
<kiko> LaserJock, they don't even need to use the web UI
<LaserJock> well, I think often times it doesn't exactly work that way
<LaserJock> we just keep the bugs in Ubuntu
<LaserJock> because we don't want to be bothered with upstreams
<LaserJock> and I'm afraid of upstreams getting upset users asking "why didn't you fix my bug?" then they learn that there's a pile of bugs they didn't know about in LP
<LaserJock> I've experienced this personally
<LaserJock> upstreams tracking me down, asking what the heck we're doing
<LaserJock> because there's 15 bugs sitting in LP that they didn't know about
<LaserJock> and people are blaming them
<LaserJock> that is the kind of thing I'm trying to avoid
<LaserJock> and merely moving the bugs to a project rather than ubuntu doesn't help at all
<LaserJock> unless the upstream gets the info
<kiko> LaserJock, but it sounds like you and are are agreeing, then -- because I'm saying that we need to get people to listen as bugcontacts for upstream.
<LaserJock> well, kinda
<LaserJock> I'm afraid that in an effort to make things better you end up making it worse
<LaserJock> that's my concern
<LaserJock> in an ideal world, yes, we'd have contacts for every project
<kiko> and we need to move in that direction, bit by bit.
<LaserJock> but you seem to be pushing that we need more projects registered
<LaserJock> when we don't even have contacts for many of the projects we already have
<kiko> LaserJock, well... 
<kiko> I think we need to move forward and not get stuck waiting for chickens to come from eggs.
<kiko> otherwise nothing happens -- it's always a bit of pain to get something rolling
<kiko> now, if there's something we can do to mitigate the principal of the concern you're raising, let's do it
<kiko> any ideas?
<ScottK> kiko: I think many upstreams take rather the opposite view.  It's up to distros to push bugs to them.
<kiko> ScottK, you seem to be agreeing with me too, though :) isn't that what I'm proposing?
<kiko> a distro triager opening an upstream task, IOW?
<ScottK> There are X bazillion Linux distros and projects can't listen to them all.
<ScottK> I thought you were trying to get upstreams to look at LP?
<kiko> ScottK, no. I just want upstreams to provide us with a contact email address so we can send them upstream bug reports when Ubuntu triagers find them.
<kiko> we'll do the rest.
<kiko> they can reply via email to the reports, for instance
<LaserJock> kiko: is there a way to see *all* "needs forwarding" bugs?
<kiko> LaserJock, there is such a report in the advanced bugs page.
<LaserJock> that would give a list for all projects?
<kiko> LaserJock, for all ubuntu tasks, in the ubuntu context
<LaserJock> ok, so I came up with 324 bugs
<LaserJock> so now if we had an upstream contact address we could put those in as the bug contact and then they'd automatically be forwarded?
<LaserJock> kiko: argg, what's a series? is that a release version?
<kiko> LaserJock, well, they wouldn't be automatically forwarded /now/, because they have already been filed
<kiko> a series? why are you asking that? :)
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> I'm trying to link a project to a package
<LaserJock> and it says that I must first register a series
<kiko> just use trunk, LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hmm, but a series looks more interesting
<LaserJock> ;-)
<LaserJock> is there a reason to use trunk over a series?
<LaserJock> in this case Ubuntu's packages are really old
<LaserJock> and the code is waaay different than what is in trunk
<kiko> trunk is just a series
<kiko> explaining by example
<kiko> linux had a 2.2 and 2.4 series
<kiko> apache had a 1.2 and 1.3 series
<LaserJock> right
<kiko> trunk is a virtual series
<LaserJock> ok, so my project has a 0.6 and 0.8 series right now
<LaserJock> our packages are currently from 0.6
<LaserJock> so would it make sense to create a 0.6 series and link to the packages from there
<LaserJock> and if I did that what happens when we switch to 0.8
<kiko> you update the link if you switched to 0.8 in a certain distrorelease
<kiko> or, if gutsy uses 0.6 and hardy will use 0.8, then you just add a new link.
<LaserJock> is there any distinct advantage to using series?
<LaserJock> I like the idea of LP automatically importing the tarballs
<kiko> we're going to do that
<kiko> too.
<LaserJock> ok, snazzy
<LaserJock> I've got lp.net/gchemutils/ all rigged out
<LaserJock> set myself as bug contact, registered the 0.6 and 0.8 branches, got CVS imported, and linked the Ubuntu package
<LaserJock> but we've got now bugs, I'll have to get some people to file some ;-)
<LaserJock> s/now/no/
<LaserJock> kiko: I gotta run and get some real work done. Thanks for the tour/enlightenment
<kiko> thanks so much LaserJock!
<mdke> iwj: that's what i figured, thanks
<nicolai__> gn8
<lamont> is there a way for me to mark a package as "failed/don't-even-try-again" or some such?
<ScottK> lamont: File a bug?
<lamont> enigmail 2:0.94-0ubuntu4.4  in dapper-proposed-updates is going through the infinite loop of build -> autodepwait -> cleardepwait -> build
<ScottK> Ah.  Nevermind.
<lamont> ScottK: against launchpad-buildd requesting such a button?  it may come to that
<ScottK> I thought you were talking about something else.
<ScottK> There's always upload a new revision that wants something not in the archive.   That would do it.
<lamont> since dapper builds ahead of gutsy in the queue, it slows the buildd farm down by several minutes each queuebuilder run (amd64 takes over 20 minutes before it fails))
<lamont> different question for cprov or whoever... if I rescore a build to -1, will it ever build?
<lamont> I figure it's either "after all the positive scores", or "never"
<cprov> lamont: yes, it will build when the queue is empty.
<lamont> well, I suppose that's better than nothing
<lamont> of course, since it auto-retries, you don't get to actually see the build log (purged), unless you're patient and have good timing...
<cprov> lamont: I meant, yes, the former ...
<lamont> not sure what the breakage is that's got it forever looping
<lamont> cprov: fwiw, it would appear that LP thinks it should be buildable, and sbuild begs to differ.
<cprov> lamont: is it a failure or a given-back (as in 'it continues in needs_build state')
<lamont> so there's a logic disconnect there.  just so you know...
<lamont> currently-building -> dep-wait -> needs-build -> repeat
<lamont> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9758857/buildlog_ubuntu-dapper-i386.enigmail_2%3A0.94-0ubuntu4.4_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<cprov> lamont: the build log remains in librarian for a while and you have the direct link in the build-failure-notification email.
<cprov> lamont: ah, you have it
<lamont> fter installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<lamont> mozilla-thunderbird-dev(inst 1.5.0.2-0ubuntu2 ! >= wanted 1.5.0.4)
<lamont> Build-Depends: debhelper (>> 4.0.0), coreutils, libidl-dev (>= 0.8.0 ), zlib1g-dev, docbook-to-man, zip, dpatch, m4, mozilla-thunderbird-dev (>= 1.5.0.4), mozilla-thunderbird-dev (<< 1.5.0.99), autoconf2.13, sed
<lamont> leads to grabbing 1.5.0.2-0ubuntu2 to satisfy the build-dep.
<lamont> bad bob
<lamont> Build-Depends: ... mozilla-thunderbird-dev (>= 1.5.0.4), mozilla-thunderbird-dev (<< 1.5.0.99),  ...
<lamont> is maybe launchpad overwritting the first with the second?
<cprov> lamont: does the builder return the complete missing-dep sentence to LP ?
<cprov> lamont: is it in dep-wait now ?  point me to the build page
<lamont> Status:  	 Dependency wait
<lamont> Missing Dependencies: 	mozilla-thunderbird-dev (>= 1.5.0.4)
<lamont> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/enigmail/2:0.94-0ubuntu4.4/+build/371785
* lamont afk
<cprov> lamont: well, the dependency lookup method considers all pockets, and apparently you are not using dapper-security in your chroot.
<lamont> it's dapper-proposed...
<lamont> one could argue that once dapper releases, dapper-* should be looking at dapper-proposed
<lamont> obviously, dapper-security should only be looking at dapper and dapper-security to resolve depends....
<lamont> do the different pockets have different chroot-ubuntu-dapper-$arch.tar.bz2 tarballs?
<lamont> if not, that's yet another enhancement request for LP... :-(
<lamont> because -updates should look at -updates for build-deps, and -security should not.
#launchpad 2007-10-05
<tehk> Can anyone tell me how to unlock a bzr directory? I accidentally exited from a commit description
<beuno> tehk, bzr break-lock
<tehk> thanks
<beuno> :D
<jordi> kiko-afk: was away
<jordi> kiko-afk: so did you get any kind of subscription notification?
<ubotu> New bug: #149194 in launchpad "duplicated translatoions on translations list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149194
<mpt> Gooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #149209 in soyuz "Broken portlets on distroarchrelease index page have a broken link to translation groups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149209
<ubotu> New bug: #149213 in malone "Tags box and search results differ in their bug counts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149213
<ubotu> New bug: #149218 in rosetta "Translation groups page lists project IDs, unlinked, with stray commas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149218
<ubotu> New bug: #149219 in rosetta "Translation groups page lists projects that don't exist any more" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149219
<ubotu> New bug: #149226 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch whiteboard should be editable by any person" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149226
<ubotu> New bug: #149232 in soyuz "On distribution release architecture page, only "Overview" is available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149232
<ubotu> New bug: #132270 in launchpad "OOPS in Open id authentication if you try to sign in in a stale page after log out." [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132270
<ubotu> New bug: #133804 in launchpad "Implement SSL client certificate authentication for OpenID provider" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133804
<reacocard> Is PPA out of Beta yet?
<gnomefreak> reacocard: nope atleast i havent seen email about it yet
<reacocard> gnomefreak: thanks
<acuster> Hey all, 2 questions: (1) can any free software project use launchpad? (2) can a single launchpad project import several svn trunk/ s?
<acuster> I need svn:geoapi.sf.net, svn.geotools.org, some eclipse sdk...
<spiv> acuster: (1) yes, (2) not sure, ask mwhudson or ddaa
<mwhudson> acuster: they sound like separate projects you want importing
<mwhudson> acuster: so they should be, you guessed it, separate projects
<acuster> Thank you both. 
<acuster> Four projects it is then: yudig, udig, geotools, geoapi.
<jml> acuster: note that you can have a project group
<acuster> is there an Eclipse project?
<jml> most likely
<acuster> aha, jml with the winner: There exist project groups.
* acuster goes to read about that
* Hobbsee looks forward to the day when librarian supports dget.
<acuster> mwhudson, you're a bzr person as well, no? Do you work on bzr-svn?
<mwhudson> i work on launchpad/bazaar integration
<acuster> if so will you feel responsible if I setup a launchpad project and it mis-imports data from svn.geotools.org?
<acuster> :-)
<mwhudson> note that launchpad svn imports are not performed by bzr-svn
<mwhudson> but yes
<acuster> right on. What do you use?
<acuster> one of the older svn projects?
<mwhudson> cscvs, it's called
<mwhudson> https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<acuster> does https://launchpad.net/projects/+new save data along the way? i.e. if I crash now can I recover this info?
<acuster> 44) can one delete a launchpad project? Is it clean enough to recreate one of the same name afterwards?
<gmb> acuster: A project can be deleted, yes, but it needs an admin to do it. If I may ask, why do you want to delete a project if you're going to create the same project again? Why not just change its details?
<acuster> can you change all the details, including the name?
<acuster> or is some dns token going to remain the same?
<gmb> acuster: DNS isn't affected by lp names in any way. I'll just check, see if the name (I assume by this you mean the name that appears in the project URL) can be changed.
<gmb> acuster: No, that name can't be changed without the help of an admin. But I'm confused; you said asked whether you could, after deletion, create a new project with the same name.
* acuster only guesses at the details but I would bet that *something* would have to stay the same and guess that that *something* would have the glyphs of the original project name in it. 
<acuster> yes, I'm checking out launchpad
<acuster> seems like we should be running one
<acuster> at osgeo.org
<acuster> although no reason not to have a mirror under mark's infrastructure
<gmb> acuster: At present, Launchpad isn't open source. It will be eventually, but not yet.
<gmb> Though of course you're more than welcome to use it :)
* acuster has waited out the java trap he can wait out the launchpad launch
<acuster> http://baobab.geomatys.fr/files/launchpad_Js_Popup_Unhelpful.png
<acuster> at which point he realizes that he wants to convert his project into a meta project and starts over
<gmb> acuster: Ah, I see.
<acuster> too much space, no link
<gmb> At present, project groups can only be created by admins. If you think that that's what you need you can contact an admin by opening a question about the matter at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<acuster> lol
<gmb> acuster: The idea is that you can search for project groups under which you could place your new project (since project groups are admin created).
<acuster> it's also *exactly* the same widget as I was just looking at
<gmb> But I agree, that dialogue doesn't make it obvious.
<acuster> the dialog is useless
<acuster> all the user needs is some text
<acuster> in the original page:
<acuster> Part of: [         ]   ( Choose a project group... )   (Info...)
<acuster> where Info... lets you create a new group and gives links to an explanation
<acuster> Doesn't the box in the original page do exactly the same search?
<gmb> No, the box in the original page allows you to enter a project name (it can be filled from the popup search dialogue).
<gmb> acuster: There is an explanation on the original page about what a project group is, though not about how to use the dialogue, and it doesn't mention that groups are admin-created. Aside from these two things, what would you like to see in that explanatory text?
<acuster> it ui workflow could be improved easily and greatly but I have other fish to fry
<gmb> acuster: For your reference, I've filed bug #149338 about this.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149338 in launchpad "Project Group field and search widget on project registration page need to be better explained" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149338
<ubotu> New bug: #149338 in launchpad "Project Group field and search widget on project registration page need to be better explained" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149338
<acuster> where do I add the url for the svn server to mirror?
<mwhudson> launcpad.net/$yourproject/trunk/+source
<acuster> as in svn.geotools.org/geotools/trunk/ ?
<acuster> or svn://
<acuster> or without the trunk/
<acuster> ?
* acuster tries several
<mwhudson> with the scheme and the trunk
<acuster> and then I will pull from bzr://launchpad.net/geotools-mirror/trunk ?
<acuster> and finally, do I get an email when the testing is done, or do I have to check back to this page?
<mwhudson> right now you have to check the page
<mwhudson> we're actively working on making this aspect of things less sucky :)
<acuster> ok, thank you for that work, then.
<dennda> Hi there. I just commited and pushed a file for a project, but after half an hour launchpad still claims the directory is empty
<dennda> https://code.launchpad.net/~dennda/memaker/avatarMerge <-- try to browse the code
<dennda> Is this a problem with bzr or with launchpad?
<mwhudson> launchpad i think
<dennda> Yes, I share your opinion. That's why I'm here :)
<dennda> Does it usually take this long or is there something going wrong?
<mwhudson> something is definitely wrong
<kiko> mwhudson, dennda: note that the branches registered after dennda's work.
<mwhudson> kiko, dennda: i'm suspecting that it's something to do with having a capital letter in the branch name
<mwhudson> very much a guess though
<dennda> no ideas on how to fix it?
<mwhudson> dennda: you could rename your branch to avatar-merge :)
<dennda> how do I rename it?
<mwhudson> edit details on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dennda/memaker/avatarMerge
<dennda> ah
<dennda> hm that didn't work
<mwhudson> dennda: does now
<mwhudson> it takes a while for all the details to drip through the system
<dennda> oh
<dennda> well
<dennda> you are right
<dennda> thanks!
<mwhudson> dennda: no worries
* mwhudson grumps that different bits of the system seem to have differing ideas over what is allowed in branch names and what is not
<mpt> carlos/danilo, what's the story with languages that use differing writing systems, e.g. Cyrillic vs. Latin?
<danilos> mpt: you mean both?
<mpt> I mean, for example, Launchpad knows about Belarusian in Cyrillic, but not Belarusian in Latin
<mpt> and the same with Serbian
<danilos> mpt: they are treated as "variants" and we don't support them yet (we imported them from packages and export them to language packs, but no support for translating using web UI)
<mpt> danilos, ok. Any schedule for that?
<danilos> mpt: for Serbian, we'll probably remove it soon, since we (Serbian team) are replacing it with automatically generated translations on the fly (from cyrillic scripts)
<mpt> You mean, automatic Cyrillic->Latin conversion?
<danilos> mpt: not at the moment
<danilos> mpt: that's right
<mpt> nifty
<mpt> And I suppose the same would be possible for Belarusian?
<danilos> mpt: well, I already have something similar on the gettext library level implemented, just need to push it upstream and in Ubuntu ;)
<danilos> mpt: I don't really know, but I suppose that's the case
<mpt> danilos, ok, thanks
<danilos> mpt: there's also a similar case with Uzbekistani (uz and uz@cyrillic)
<mpt> "No Languages matching  serbian were found."
<mpt> bah
<mpt> I bet that bug's a one-line fix, too, I just don't know which line :-)
<booxter> :-)
<booxter> and interesting enough that Rosetta shows be@latin suggestions for "be" translation
<mwhudson> sounds like an overly neatened template
<mpt> mwhudson, eh? Are you looking at a different bug?
<mpt> oh, the extra space?
<mwhudson> mpt: the formatting one?
<mwhudson> yeah
<mpt> I was more thinking of it not finding Serbian :-)
<mwhudson> i'm certainly not really paying attention in here
<mpt> bug 127901
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127901 in rosetta "Searching for a language in lower-case returns no results" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127901
<mwhudson> a
<mwhudson> h
<booxter> So what are perspectives for our l10n team to see that fine strings in Launchpad: "Belarusian Latin" after "Belarusian" one?:)
<booxter> I was really dissapointed why this bug is unresolved for so long time. Is it so hard?:)
<danilos> mpt: that form doesn't do case sensitive searches, please file a bug :)
<danilos> booxter: it's not hard at all, it's hard to agree on some design decisions
<booxter> danilos, what design?
<danilos> booxter: on how to cope with "variants"... basically, I suppose that you want be@latin to be treated as a completely different language in terms of web UI, right? (except that they'd be managed by the same translation team)
<booxter> yes of course
<booxter> but we would be glad to see cyrillic suggestions f.e.
<booxter> it's not bad to see what's going on at their part. That's like another line of communication between our communities
<ubotu> New bug: #149425 in launchpad "Link project milestones from project-group milestone page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149425
<huno> hi there :)
<huno> i wanna test PPA for my app, it seems that I cannot use till i'm accepted in launchpad-beta-testers, I've seen people that have been waiting for approval for 10 months
<huno> is there any way to shortcut it? :)
<mrevell> huno: What's your username? I can add your to LP beta testers.
<huno> mrevell: pmarti 
<huno> thanks a lot :)
<mrevell> huno: welcome to team :)
<huno> mrevell: you are the man
<huno> thanks a lot :)
<mrevell> huno: No problem :)
<Balaams_Miracle> jtv: I haven't had a chance to test your method yet. The problems on my wife's harddisk proved to be catastrofic and so i had to reinstall (and of course try to re-create her settings and everything). We're putting back a few backups now, but nothing recent...
<cprov> lamont:  ping, when you are available.
<lamont> cprov-lunch: heh. I'll be around the computer for a bit
<cprov-lunch> lamont: check the builds created by the 65712 fix, https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/hppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending
<cprov-lunch> lamont: I'll be back in 30 minutes.
<lamont> cprov-lunch: wow.  only 1135, eh?
<lamont> looks like the data is as of a day or 3 ago?
<lamont> cprov-lunch: that list does  not look inconsistent with my findings
<lamont> cprov-lunch: otoh, https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending looks scary
<lamont> (should be closer to zero packages listed there)
<lamont> like maybe double digits
<lamont> it looks like arch-all-only packages that are unchanged since feisty also got build records (== bad)
<lamont> see liberror-perl_0.15-8 for example
<lamont> (unchanged since dapper)
<lamont> hrm.. I wonder if that just means that it's unchanged since the initial import
<lamont> (and therefore has no build record at all)
<lamont> xfonts-wqy would tend to support that argument as well, since it was built in feisty, has the same version in gutsy, and no build record on dogfood.
<lamont> I realize that launchpad has an "all your builds are belong to us" attitude, but rebuilding things that haven't changed since before launchpad would be a corner case that we need to avoid
<cprov> lamont: wait at second
* lamont waits
<cprov> lamont: hppa looks fine, right ?
<lamont> I could see no issues with hppa
<cprov> lamont: I haven't cleared other architectures, my mistake.
<lamont> ah, ok
<lamont> cleared as in set to zero, or cleared as in checked?
<cprov> lamont: setting previous pending builds (needsbuild or depwaiting) to superseded.
<lamont> ok
<cprov> lamont: in the way we would only see builds created by the last run.
<lamont> doh.  right
<lamont> we do want to test what i386 would look like after a run
<yml> hello launchpaders,
<yml> kilo are you there?
<yml> kiko are you there?
<yml> I am trying to get launchpad translation up and running on my project django survey: https://translations.launchpad.net/django-survey/+imports 
<yml> the .po is sutck at the review stage for the last 3 days.
<pochu> yml: danilos is probably the person you're looking for. (or carlos, but he's offline.)
<tormod> hi, my i386 build died because the archive connection went down. Is there a way to trigger the build without uploading a new no-change version (that would also waste the successful amd64 build)?
<tormod> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9802480/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.mesa_7.0.1-1ubuntu3_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<danilos> yml: hi there
<yml> hi danilos
<danilos> yml: first things first, are you aware of https://help.launchpad.net/TranslationsImportPolicy?
<yml> it seems that you are the one that can help me
<danilos> yml: I sure can, but also note that it's ok for an entry to be in needs review queue for a few days, since there are quite a lot of them, and we go to them sequentially
<yml> danilos: I am going to read it first
<danilos> yml: lets make it quicker, now that I am here to help you :)
<danilos> yml: is this a project hosted in launchpad?
<yml> ;-)
<yml> the project is django survey
<danilos> yml: right, I suppose it's free software, right? (because we don't offer translation services to non-free software :))
<yml> danilos in fact I am trying to understand how the translation service is working and what value I can get from it
<danilos> yml: it's quite simple, you only need to update the template periodically (and templates are PO Template files, usually ending in ".pot" not in ".po" -- if you want the system to automatically pick that up)
<yml> it is available for download from launchpad
<danilos> yml: and, once you want to do a release, you just fetch the translations tarball directly from Launchpad
<danilos> yml: of course, you direct prospective translators at Launchpad to translate the application :)
<yml> that sound good and simple 
<danilos> yml: it is, so welcome to Launchpad :)
<danilos> yml: we need to review *initial* template uploads because people commonly make mistakes, and because we've got many people registering projects to be able to do a single-language translation, which is not what we support
<yml> danilos: what do I need to do from a technical perspective to transform the .po to .pot
<danilos> we also want to make sure that translations will indeed be used officially, so people don't come to translate to Launchpad and their work is wasted
<danilos> yml: rename the file from 'django.po' to 'django.pot' :)
<yml> danilos: that should be possible quickly ;-)
<danilos> yml: I can do that this time in the DB directly, but if you want it to be automatically approved in the future, just use the same 'django.pot' name when uploading
<yml> then I should "upload" the django.pot to launchpad
<danilos> (you need to use the same name because we support multiple templates as well)
<danilos> yml: yeah, but I'll make use of the existing one and just rename it (I have the "power" :)
<yml> ok thank you danilos
<danilos> yml: btw, just to make sure: you do want to use 'django' as the template name (it will also show as part of URLs for translation)
<danilos> yml: I suggest something like django-survey.pot instead
<yml> I have created has you can see a french translation. what do I need to do to start another language? 
<danilos> yml: well, you'll need to separately upload POT (template) and PO files (translations)
<danilos> yml: while we can make use of your partial French translations as the template (we need template first, and it should basically be an untranslated PO file with .pot naming), I suggest you upload empty templates in the future, and translations separately
<yml> danilos: yes I want to use "django" because it is the default name for the translation file
<danilos> yml: except that you probably won't have to upload translations if you use Launchpad exclusively to manage translations (recommended, to avoid conflicting work)
<danilos> yml: ok, then django it will be
<yml> thank you danilos
<danilos> yml: ok, this should be imported in some minutes (depending on the load in importqueue), but you can already go to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/django-survey/trunk/+pots/django, choose 'French' and then choose 'Upload file' on the left to upload French translation
<danilos> yml: French translation will then be automatically approved after a few hours (auto-approval currently has a huge workload so it takes a while), and then also imported
<danilos> yml: and once your template is imported, you can direct translators at https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/django-survey/trunk/+pots/django to start the translation
<danilos> yml: also, take out "edge" from the URL if you want :)
<yml> danilos: what is "edge" for ?
<danilos> yml: that's our pre-release testing server, might be a bit more unstable and sometimes a bit slower as well
<yml> ok I understand
<danilos> yml: also useful for testing the latest features, but you should be fine with what's on production as well :)
<yml> ok so let me put it in a nutshell:
<yml> I need to upload my django.po to this page : https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/django-survey/trunk/+pots/django/fr/+upload
<danilos> yml: to download translations and include them in the release you plan to make, use "Download translations" link on https://translations.launchpad.net/django-survey/trunk/ (which is another place where you can direct translators at, probably better because it's shorter :)
<danilos> yml: yes, but please use 'fr.po' for French translation (that's standard practice in free software)
<yml> so in my case "django_fr.po"
<danilos> yml: ok, your template has been imported
<mdke> what's the syntax for closing bugs automatically with uploads?
<danilos> yml: no, I suggest just 'fr.po'
<yml> I see I am new to the realm of i18n
<yml> as you can see
<yml> danilos : from where can I access my template?
<danilos> yml: what do you mean?
<yml> I am a bit confused is that what you  call my template: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/django-survey/trunk/
* tormod finally found the "retry build" menu item. never mind.
<danilos> yml: if you don't see any languages once you go to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/django-survey/trunk/ you may need to set your preferred languages (everybody will see their own)
<danilos> yml: well, that page is good enough because you have only a single template; you can also go directly to that template on https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/django-survey/trunk/+pots/django
<danilos> and, "your imported template" was the django.po you uploaded
<yml> where can I see the word/expresion that I can translate
<danilos> yml: just click on the language you want to translate to there (eg. clicking on French would take you to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/django-survey/trunk/+pots/django/fr/+translate)
<huno> hi again, just a quick question...
<huno> if I want to build against several versions of Ubuntu
<danilos> yml: ok, so I added some Serbian translations on the Serbian page (btw, you should not use "." as the thousands separator in English: English uses period as the decimal separator, and comma as the thousands separator)
<yml> ok I can now see them, however I do not see any of the translation I have already done. Does that mean that i should rename the file that I have uploaded to fr.po and upload it again? 
<huno> is it enough with overriding it in .dput.cf ala incoming= ~pmarti/ubuntu/edgy
<huno> [my-ppa-edgy] 
<danilos> yml: as I said, you should upload them separately: one as a template, and another as fr.po
<danilos> yml: you also need to upload them into different places
<yml> danilos I will fix my separator 
<yml> thank danilos I going to do that
<danilos> yml: great, I hope you have great fun with Launchpad :)
<yml> in fact it is consistant, first a real torture and then you are getting used to it and start to love it
<yml> but right now I am still at the torture stage for the translation   ;-)
<huno> danilos: is it possible to build packages for, say feisty and edgy from the same source? just by overriding the incoming directive in (say) [my-ppa-edgy]  ?
<danilos> yml: well, launchpad is heavily designed after free software development models present in GNU/Linux (for instance, thousands of projects use the same po/template.pot, po/fr.po, po/de.po layout, so it's easy for them to figure it out :))
<danilos> huno: I have no idea :)
<yml> danilos: it seems that django is not following that convention
<huno> I mean, otherwise I'd have to modify debian/changelog for each version
<danilos> huno: total of all packages I have ever built, excluding "checkinstall" packages, equals zero :)
<huno> danilos: :)
<huno> I read it on a irc log, kiko mentioned it
<huno> but didn't expand on it
<danilos> yml: yeah, indeed, most web development frameworks are not, because gettext support there is lacking (i.e. they don't have the easy to use tools everybody else has, or they simply don't know about them)
<huno> otherwise is a bit of a pain to support several releases
<danilos> huno: sounds interesting, but probably worth asking cprov or someone else who knows something about it :)
<huno> arite thanks for the hint
<huno> cprov: you there?
<cprov> huno: yes 
<huno> :)
<yml> Thank you very much for your help danilos.
<huno> cprov: whats the BestWay(tm) to build packages for edgy, feisty and gutsy without having to tinker with debian/changelog for each one?
* cprov is reading logs
<huno> i read http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/launchpad-2007-09-03.html
<huno> oops
<yml> danilos: btw, do you have anything better than vi to edit .po? 
<danilos> yml: you are welcome, carlos, jtv, or myself hang around the channel usually during (European) workhours
<huno> grep for moquist
<danilos> yml: yeah, I use Emacs po-mode, but there are also other translation specific tools like KBabel, GTranslator, POEdit,...
<yml> I was trying to avoid vi vs emacs war
<yml> :-)
<yml> thank you I will look at kbabel 
<danilos> yml: so, for any help, you are free to join in and ask whatever bothers you (though, sometimes we are also busy, and don't have time to do support right away, when you can ask your question on https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/)
<cprov> huno: ok, you cannot upload the same source to multiple suites
<danilos> yml: :)
<huno> cprov: even if the same source compiles cleanly on the three versions? what was kiko saying on that irc log then?
<cprov> huno: the /~huno/ubuntu/edgy tricky (suite override) is only useful for a one-time zero-changes upload 
<yml> I guess you will soon hear from me I might spend more time helping on the french translation if understand how it works
<huno> cprov: I see
<yml> also the french translation looks pretty complete
<huno> cprov: thanks for the info
<cprov> huno: this trick can be only used once for the entire distribution, the second upload of the same version won't be accepted.
<huno> cprov: alright thx
<cprov> huno: np
<amarillion> I just started using ppa. Is there a way to target a package to multiple releases at the same time, e.g. "libalfont-dev (1.91-0ubuntu1~ppa3) feisty, gutsy; urgency=low" ?
<amarillion> This would be handy IMHO
<pochu> amarillion: no
<cprov> amarillion: no, you have to use different version
<amarillion> ok
<amarillion> it was just a little idea.
<tormod> cprov, does it really need a different version?
<pochu> yes, since the binaries go to the same directory, and they will be overwritten otherwise.
<tormod> oh just realized that, thanks
<cprov> pochu: thanks
<pochu> glad to be of any help :-)
#launchpad 2007-10-06
<ubotu> New bug: #149711 in soyuz "No Contents-lpia.gz file at http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/gutsy/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149711
<ubotu> New bug: #149775 in ubuntu "Adding tags and voting on bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149775
<ubotu> New bug: #149797 in rosetta "fuzzy messages should not be attributed to last translator" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149797
<c00l2sv> hi
<c00l2sv> any launchpad managers online?
<Hobbsee> unlikely on a weekend
<c00l2sv> a guy whos nickname is Silkjae registered bbPress project
<c00l2sv> and he never after came online
<c00l2sv> i wanted to ask him for leaving me to contribute
<c00l2sv> Hobbsee: most probably weekend is only for relaxing... I'll come later
<c00l2sv> ;-/
<Hobbsee> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #149913 in launchpad "No easy way to remove ourself from notifications... (FR)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149913
<Odd_Bloke> Is there a lag between bzr+ssh pushes happening and them being mirrored in the HTTP download location?  I'm noticing this a lot more recently...
<desertc> Hello- - -  I cannot create my personal wiki -- it errors and says I don't have permissions.
<stdin> on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<desertc> stdin, yes
<stdin> have you logged in to the wiki?
<desertc> "You are not allowed to edit this page."
<desertc> Is there another account required for the wiki?
<pochu> which page?
<stdin> no, you need to login with your launchpad account
<stdin> there's a login link in the upper right
<desertc> Having some trouble setting up my account, I guess. The wiki errors that my user name cannot have dashes
<mdke> your personal page on the wiki does not have to use the username as its address; we usually use our full name like this: MatthewEast
<mdke> what address are you trying to create?
<desertc> frustrating, my name is already in use
<desertc> okay, I just used my initials and it worked okay
<desertc> I didn't realize I had to log in to a separate server.  Thanks
<tavo> hello there
<tavo> i'm new to launchpad and I have a question
<tavo> i have reported some bugs and found bugs that were reported by someone else that also happened to me
<tavo> can I set some of those bugs to, for example "confirmed" if I'm pretty sure that they exist?
<stdin> that's what it's there for :)
<tavo> ok, I thought I had to be an admin or someone with a "higher rank" than me
<tavo> if so, what criteria should I use to set the bug's importance?
<stdin> you can't set the importance (you do have to be a dev to do that), but you can confirm it
<tavo> ok then, thanks very much!
<stdin> no problem :)
<pochu> tavo: for ubuntu bugs, you need to be a member of ubuntu-qa to set the importance.
#launchpad 2007-10-07
<ubotu> New bug: #150071 in launchpad "Invalid .dsc file generated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150071
<Hobbsee> ...
* Hobbsee looks at that
<Hobbsee> ah yes
* Hobbsee marks as a dupe
<acuster> Hey all, who are: "The vcs-imports operator"s?
<Fujitsu> acuster: Members of ~vcs-imports
<thumper> acuster: why do you ask?
<acuster> I was loosely wondering how many there were to guess at how long it would take for a test import
<acuster> bzrsvn seems to choke on the import and I'm wondering if cvcs (?) does better
<thumper> acuster: there are several, although most of the work is done by just two people
<acuster> ah, so it may take a while. hmmm.
<acuster> thanks
<thumper> acuster: once the import values have been checked, such as making sure it points to trunk
<thumper> acuster: and isn't already done, it gets marked to test
<thumper> acuster: then some machines go and process it for a while
<thumper> some of the bigger repositories take days to import, but smaller projects are much quicker
<acuster> it took 8 hours using bzrsvn
<thumper> acuster: one of the best ways to get things rolling is to ask a question on the launchpad-bazaar project
<acuster> but that resulted in a broken branch
<thumper> it is doing a lot of stuff
<thumper> broken in what way?
<acuster> it has a "removed:" section right away
<acuster> and revert doesn't work, nor does add/commit or anything else
* thumper is not familiar with bzrsvn
<lifeless> acuster: do you mean bzr2svn ?
<acuster> its only in the two most recent modules which seems strange
<lifeless> erm
<thumper> acuster: what version of bzr?
<acuster> not sure, whatever ubuntu ships with feisty
<lifeless> I mean do you mean bzr-svn ?
<lifeless> bzr-svn 0.4.x is *much* better
<acuster> 0.15.0 bzr
<thumper> acuster: are you able to upgrade?
<acuster> sure, to what?
<thumper> the latest? 0.91
<acuster> 0.3.2 on bzr-svn
<thumper> acuster: which OS?
<acuster> ubuntu, what else?
<acuster> :-)
<thumper> :)
<thumper> use the debs from bazaar-vcs.org
<acuster> thanks
<thumper> np
<lifeless> bzr-svn 0.4 isn't packaged there yet
<thumper> lifeless: is it packaged somewhere?
<lifeless> but you can just download the plugin to ~/.bazaar/plugins/svn and it will override the package
<lifeless> thumper: gutsy
* thumper forgets people are still on feisty
<lifeless> fisted fawn
<acuster> lifeless, which plugin?
<lifeless> acuster: the bzr-svn plugin
<acuster> which lives where?
<lifeless> bazaar-vcs.org/svn IIRC
<lifeless> back later
<lifeless> you may get more detailed answers on #bzr btw
<acuster>  bzr-svn depends on bzr (<< 0.91~); however:
<acuster>   Version of bzr on system is 0.91-2.
<acuster> yeah, thanks
<acuster> so I need to downgrade to 0.90?
<Fujitsu> acuster: Uninstall the packaged bzr-svn.
<acuster> ah?
<acuster> okay, circuitous but I have bzr 0.91.2 and bzr-svn 0.4.2-1 
<Fujitsu> \redraw
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<acuster> nice it seems much, much faster
<mhb> hello Launchpad masters, is it possible to set an email autoreply whenever a LP user tries to join a moderated team?
<Fujitsu> mhb: No.
<Fujitsu> (I'm not a Launchpad master, but at least there's no UI for it)
<Nysander> if i translate some terms in lauchpad for ubuntu project are those changes uploaded upstream so other distros also have them and i improve translations for whole the community or are they held only for ubuntu series purpose?
<ubotu> New bug: #150121 in soyuz "changelog-closes-bugs confuses people" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150121
<Fujitsu> Nysander: At this point they're generally not forwarded upstream, AFAIK.
<mdke> Nysander: you have to pass translations manually to the relevant upstream project, unless that project itself uses Launchpad, in which case they get them automatically as suggestions
<Nysander> thanks for answers, are there any chances that in near feature they will be forwarded upstream or that is canonical ltd rule to leave changes only for ubuntu?
<Nysander> with the translations for ubuntu projects on launchpad
<Fujitsu> Nysander: I believe it to be a technical limitation at this time, rather than one of policy.
<Kmos> PPA i386 is not building since yesterday..
<Kmos> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gothicx/+archive/+build/404041
<Fujitsu> Kmos: The language packs are building.
<Fujitsu> They're normally a fairly good DoS.
<Kmos> ah, so it's that
<Kmos> :(
<Kmos> but there isn't more than one i386 server?
<Kmos> i only see samarium with language packs
<Fujitsu> Kmos: Not at this time.
<Fujitsu> Only samarium and promethium build PPAs.
<Kmos> for RC release :)
<Fujitsu> Kmos: No, they're for Feisty.
<Kmos> Fujitsu: ah ok
<Kmos> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #150201 in soyuz "ppa archive not correctly cleaned when changing section" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150201
<Kaedenn> Greetin's. I don't know if it's me or if launchpad.net hates me, but I've tried four times to register, and each of the four times I've never received an email.
<Kaedenn> Two of those times I've tried to request a password reset, and it just says my information was not found in the database.
<Kaedenn> Maybe it's because there's someone in the server with my exact name that I'm trying to register with?
<Kaedenn> The problem is simple; the email isn't being sent.
<Kaedenn> And I've not a single clue as to why that is.
<Kaedenn> So far, I'm entirely unable to register for launchpad. :[
<sourcercito> hi there, which is the ubuntu/canonical position about including copyrighted material as attachment in bug reports?
<sourcercito> is something to worry about?
<sourcercito> don't know if it's the right channel, but don't know what would be
<mwhudson> sourcercito: it's probably the wrong day to ask :)
<sourcercito> you're right mwhudson, but just found one and don't want to wait till tomorrow :P
<mwhudson> sourcercito: https://help.launchpad.net/TermsofUse
<sourcercito> mwhudson, thanks, i'll read that :D
<Kaedenn> Any advice as to what I should do?
<ubotu> New bug: #150216 in malone "buttons and icons in window bar forced to center" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150216
<Kaedenn> Ugh. I've tried four times to register with launchpad, and each of the four times I've never received an email. Two of those times I've tried to request a password reset, and it just says my information was not found in the database.
<Kaedenn> Simply put, an email isn't being sent.
<ffm> Can someone delete the qemu project from lauhcpad? I made it by mistake a while ago, and while there is a qemu project, I am not associated with it.
<ffm> At least, can someone change me from the owner of it. 
<mwhudson> ffm: you can do that much
<ffm> Who should I change the channel over to?
<mwhudson> "registry" i think
<mwhudson> yes
<ffm> they seem to be inactive
<ffm>             Subteam of                                    Registry Administrators           is a member of these teams:                                          Deactived Team                                   Fink Members                                   Gentoo Members                                   obsolete                                   Red Flag MID                                   SuSE Members                                   Unus
<mwhudson> if you're not sure what to do, ask a Question in the launchpad project
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<pochu> hello mpt 
<ubotu> New bug: #150314 in launchpad-answers "Subscribers heading is too long on question page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150314
<MFen> is there a way to save searches?
<MFen> there seems to be a very basic bug search missing: all open bugs :)
<MFen> i guess a "filter" is what i want to save
<MFen> my definition of "open" is slightly different from launchpad's
<ubotu> New bug: #150320 in launchpad "Launchpad activity relevant to me isn't listed on the Web site" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150320
<beernarrd> hi all
<mwhudson> MFen: a bookmark?
<MFen> mwhudson: leaves something to be desired (starting with i can't share my bookmarks)
<thumper> morning
<beernarrd> I have a problem: is there a way to delete a release?
<beernarrd> I mean, a release one has created by himself
<mwhudson> MFen: file a bug, perhaps?
<mpt> MFen, how does your definition of "open" differ?
<mpt> MFen, apparently <http://del.icio.us/> lets you share your bookmarks
<radix> MFen: if you just click the "Search" button without actually typing anything in, you'll get all open bugs, afaik
<MFen> mpt: i don't want to include 'fix committed'
<MFen> radix: true, but it's the same list as Filters>Open
<radix> oh
<mpt> MFen, interesting. Which project is this?
<MFen> i didn't realize that when i thought open was "missing", but it's still a different "open" than i want
<MFen> mpt: playtools
<mpt> beernarrd, unfortunately not, that's bug 138997
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138997 in launchpad "Please allow editing of releases" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138997
* mpt wonders if any project other than Launchpad itself makes a useful distinction between Fix Committed and Fix Released
<MFen> mpt: bugzilla has resolved and closed
<radix> hmmm
<MFen> mpt: which mean basically the same things
<radix> mpt: I think we might get some benefit from it in Landscape, but I'd have to think about it to describe how :-)
<radix> we do *use* it
<radix> Fix Committed means "in trunk", Fix Released means "deployed" or "packaged"
<pochu> mpt: please fix bug 66529 and I will not use Fix Committed in a bad manner ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66529 in malone "Sync the status of SourceForge bugs" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66529 - Assigned to Graham Binns (gmb)
<beernarrd> mpt: thanks for the reply
<mpt> MFen, bugzilla.mozilla.org has an open bug report proposing that CLOSED should be abolished :-)
<MFen> heh
<MFen> what's the rationale?
<mpt> radix, right, that's how we use it in Launchpad, but that doesn't scale to a project the size of Ubuntu
<mpt> MFen, that it's not used (actually I think it was used in the Netscape Bugsplat bug tracker, so it got cargo-culted into Bugzilla without people saying "hang on, do we actually need this?")
<MFen> i used to use bugzilla on a project at my old job
<MFen> we used closed
<MFen> it meant "passed manual testing" essentially
<mpt> bugzilla.mozilla.org uses VERIFIED for that
<radix> mpt: well, not with the existing UI, anyway
<radix> mpt: it barely scales to Landscape's needs
<radix> (but I'm only talking about the transaction from Committed to Released
<radix> err, s/transaction/transition/
<MFen> mpt: we were using an older version, now that i think about it. verified didn't exist 
<MFen> what's Landscape?
<MFen> nm, google ftw
#launchpad 2008-09-29
<alester> I hope it's OK to run a LP project that is just a community, and isn't releasing actual software
<beuno> it sure is
<alester> I've been working on Drizzle and I'm really impressed, both with LP and Bazaar
<alester> so we're gonna host the website stuff on LP rather than Google Code
<beuno> that's perfectly fine
<beuno> as long as it's open source, it's aaaal good
<alester> well, it's just HTML for the website so far. :-)
<alester> https://launchpad.net/ocus
<alester> is us
<alester> gotta fix up DNS
<beuno> it's a perfect fit for LP, so feel free to use anything you'd like
<alester> thanks
<alester> Also, I'm going to post ISOs of Windows Vista, and kiddie porn.
<beuno> as long as it's open source (?)
<alester> hahaha
<alester> So glad Canonical is doin' this.  Thanks, all.
<alester> And lest anyone reading logs thinks I'm serious: I was kidding about the ISOs and kiddie porn. :-)
<alester> g'night
<saivann> Does someone know what the new functionnality "Does this bug affect you?" of launchpad exactly does?
<beuno> saivann, it will be used to decide which bugs affect more people
<beuno> si, I think the feature is still incomplete
<saivann> beuno : thanks for the answer, then I think that bug 149775 might be closed in a near future :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 149775 in ubuntu "Adding tags and voting on bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149775
<beuno> saivann, yeap, sounds like it
<EagleScreen> I have one bug report that i want to separate in two different reports, to do it, i must remove an affected package, and also a nominaton for release, ¿How can I do it?
<Hobbsee> where you'd normally change an affected package, make it blank
<Hobbsee> the other: you can't, afaik
<Hobbsee> unless you decline the nomination for release for the whole bug
<wgrant> EagleScreen: If you want to split it, you'll have to file a new one.
<wgrant> To get rid of a package or nomination, you would generally mark it as Invalid or Won't Fix, depending on what it is and whether LP feels like documenting things today.
<EagleScreen> thanks you
<EagleScreen> the problem is that now the three afected packages has nomination for Hardy, and they only should have nomination for Intrepid
<EagleScreen> the package that was nomination for Hardy is now separate to another report
<EagleScreen> and maked as Invalid
<EagleScreen> so I would like to can revoke nomination for Hardy
<wgrant> EagleScreen: Mark them as Won't Fix.
<EagleScreen> I cannot edit Importance, but I think that wouldn't solve my problem
<wgrant> EagleScreen: It's a status. Maybe you don't have privileges.
<wgrant> Which bug?
<EagleScreen> #259180
<wgrant> Bug #259180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259180 in kde-l10n-es "KDE translation packages (kde-l10n-xx) missing on Intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259180
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> So they're not approved yet.
 * wgrant declines them.
<wgrant> There's probably little point having an Intrepid task.
<wgrant> What does RM Hobbsee think?
<wgrant> Or RA or RE, whatever your title may be.
<Hobbsee> oh look, another user throwing out ultimatums.
<Hobbsee> if it should be fixed in intrepid, and should be on the release team radar, then i think it should have an intrepid task, iirc.
<wgrant> This hasn't been publicised well.
<wgrant> But that would make sense.
<Hobbsee> no.  there was a really good summary of it in one of the recent meetings, though
<Hobbsee> would be good to publicise that
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> I'm tempted to reject the bug, really.
<Hobbsee> on what basis?
<EagleScreen> I think these packages are necessary on Intrepid
<wgrant> Hobbsee: The ultimatum.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: you can't reject bugs because the user is being a pain in the neck.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Sure I can.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: nor can you write comments such as "don't let the door hit you on your way out"
<Hobbsee> well, okay.  you *shouldn't* do that.
<Hobbsee> EagleScreen: can you define missing?  these packages definetly appear in my apt-cache.
<Hobbsee> EagleScreen: all 55 of them.
<EagleScreen> Hobbsee i am going to check it, my be they have been uploaded yet
<Hobbsee> looks like they were last updated on sept 8.
<EagleScreen> then i will test them and if they works i will mark the bug as fixed
<Hobbsee> cool
<EagleScreen> but my initial issue of nomination continues here
<Hobbsee> it should be nominated.
<Hobbsee> if it should be fixed in intrepid
<Hobbsee> OTOH, based on the bug title, ti should be marked as fix released.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: But everything *should* be fixed in Intrepid.
<EagleScreen> i want remove Hardy nomination after having separated the bug in two
<Hobbsee> EagleScreen: you can't.
<EagleScreen> anybody can't?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that's true.  But stuff that should be on the RT's radar, and fixed in intrepid, and is going to have someone to fix it.
<wgrant> Nobody can.
<Hobbsee> EagleScreen: nope.
<wgrant> Unless you want to find a LOSA, but I don't they'd do it.
<wgrant> +think
<EagleScreen> okay
<Hobbsee> EagleScreen: you probably should open another bug saying that they don't work, if they don't.
<Hobbsee> rather than mangling titles, etc.
<EagleScreen> yes, i think
<EagleScreen> some packages has version 4.0.98
<EagleScreen> will works them on KDE 4.1.1?
<Hobbsee> presumably.  try it.
<Hobbsee> they may not have had more translations added to them in a while, though
<cwillu> is the openid provider broken right now?
<cwillu> livejournal gives me "No claimed id: no_identity_server: The provided URL doesn't declare its OpenID identity server." when I try to login with https://login.launchpad.net , and I have no openid thingy under my user profile.  I was able to use it with stackoverflow a week ago however
<luks> hi, is there a way to make the Launchpad Janitor not close inactive questions as Expired?
<luks> there is an option for bug reports, I'd like to do the same for answers
<wgrant> luks: I don't know of an option, but there might be one deviously hidden somewhere.
<wgrant> luks: I happen to have a copy of the names of fields in that schema floating around, and there's Product.enable_bug_expiration, but nothing similar for Answers.
<luks> if I file a bug report, is there any chance of getting it implemented or would it be a waste of everybody's time? :)
<persia> luks: Filing a bug report at least starts the conversation.  Be patient, as there's a bit of a queue.
<wgrant> If you wanted some irony, you could ask a question about it on the launchpad project. They often expire a couple of times before somebody gets to them...
<luks> heh
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> for launchpadlib.resource.HostedFile is there an easy way to get just the URL of the file? (let's say I'd like to get the mugshot of a person and display it somewhere)
<thumper> dholbach: best person to ask is leonard when he starts
<dholbach> thanks thumper
<thumper> dholbach: np
<dholbach> thekorn: do you know if there's anything in the launchpadlib world that gets me from u'2008-06-05T04:04:48.830632+00:00' to some more useful time format? :)
<dholbach> (apart from time.strptime())
<thekorn> dholbach, no, I don't think so,
<Odd_Bloke> dholbach: I'm not sure that having a NIH'd time library in launchpadlib would be desirable.
<thekorn> I'm using strptime()
<dholbach> thanks thekorn
<dholbach> Odd_Bloke: no, not a time library :)
<dholbach> but a UTC timestamp would be nice :-)
<Odd_Bloke> dholbach: I see what you mean, sure. :)
 * wgrant would have expected launchpadlib to return a datetime or similar.
<salutis> hello all. yesterday I removed 3 packages from my PPA. now I can't upload new packages, every time I try, I receive mail with this error - "Rejected: File ........ already exists in PPA for Rudolf Adamkovic, but uploaded version has different contents." - what can I do? please help
<bigjools> salutis: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Deleting packages
<salutis> bigjools: so, I must increase version :(
<bigjools> salutis: yes, why is that bad?
<salutis> bigjools: because, I am only in testing stage, repository is not used by real people. I don't want write to changelog, because it's only testing :( so, thanks for URL - I will increase versions and my testing repository will be moved back to my own server...
<bigjools> salutis: right - the version bump is necessary because there's no way of knowing if your packages were downloaded and used by someone.  Re-using the same version Would Be Bad.
<bigjools> salutis: regarding bug 275509, I am trying to re-create it.  Do you have available the package upload that originally caused the problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275509 in soyuz "Error trying to upload a package from a user that contains unicode chars on profile name " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275509
<salutis> bigjools: it was problem with all packages until I changed name in profile
<bigjools> salutis: okay, would you mind signing a small package for me that I can test on our dogfood server?
<salutis> bigjools: yes
<bigjools> salutis: thank you - can you upload something to upload.dogfood.launchpad.net please
<bigjools> you won't get any email confirmations but I will see your upload on the server
<salutis> bigjools: Uploading to dogfood (via ftp to upload.dogfood.launchpad.net)... Successfully uploaded packages.
<salutis> bigjools: it's 'salutis-connect' package
<bigjools> salutis: thank you!  very helpful, I'll let you know how I get on
<salutis> bigjools: perfect
<bigjools> salutis: the signing key you used is not registered in dogfood, can you use the one that is?
<salutis> bigjools: i am only this one GPG key and I know nothing about dogfood. so, I don't know what can I do :)
<bigjools> salutis: dogfood is an old copy of the production database, so you might have changed your key?
<bigjools> it has your key ID as C60968A5
<salutis> bigjools: yes, it was my old key and it's rejected
<salutis> bigjools: new one is B0298FA8
<bigjools> salutis: what is its fingerprint?
<salutis> bigjools: fingerprint of new key is EE66 FB0F 6895 D743 FF98 34CF DF28 A983 B029 8FA8
<bigjools> salutis: great, thanks
<salutis> bigjools: np
<bigjools> salutis: I sent you an email, can you decrypt and confirm the new dogfood key please!
<salutis> bigjools: fyi: Your MobileMe Mail is currently unavailable. We apologize for this service interruption and are working hard to resolve the problem.
<bigjools> gar
<wgrant> Pastebin solves world hunger.
<bigjools> already there :)
<wgrant> Do any non-production Launchpad instances receive mail?
<bigjools> yes but we capture it all
<wgrant> I knew that about sending.
<wgrant> But it seems most non-production instances lack the appropriate cron jobs to receive it.
<wgrant> (I presume)
<bigjools> salutis: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/52047/
<bigjools> wgrant: I see - ummm, I'm not sure
<elmo> staging at least can receive email
<wgrant> elmo: Hmm, I thought I tried that when I needed it.
<elmo> well, I say 'can', I mean on the MX/MTA level.  whether or not anyone's listening/caring, I don't know ;-)
<salutis> bigjools: confirmed
<wgrant> Ah.
<bigjools> salutis: awesome, thanks for your help
<salutis> bigjools: np :)
<bigjools> salutis: umm, sorry to bother you again, can you become an ubuntero on dogfood so I can do test uploads to your PPA
<salutis> bigjools: and how to do that?
<bigjools> salutis: go to https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~salutis
<bigjools> sign the CoC
<salutis> bigjools: I signed up at http://www.cocdirectory.com/COCs%20Sign-up%20Form.htm
<salutis> bigjools: hah, just joking :) done
<bigjools> salutis: thank you again :)
<salutis> bigjools: np
<ronny> hi
<bigjools> salutis: well, I can't re-create that bug, your test package uploaded ok with UTF-8 in your LP name :(
<salutis> bigjools: :(
<wgrant> Is it the LP displayname and not Maintainer or Changed-By?
<bigjools> definitely not the latter two, we have explicit tests for those
<bigjools> he gets the problem in production when his display name in LP has UTF-8 in it
<wgrant> Fun, fun.
<bigjools> he's not the only one who's had this issue, someone emailed -users about it too
<persia> Wait, are there any users in LP whose names *don't* contain UTF-8 data?
<wgrant> I think it used to work.
<wgrant> persia: I hope not.
<wgrant> Though I have had an email come from LP with an illegal unencoded Latin-1 From.
<bigjools> grrr I hate these
<persia> I get a fair amount of bug notifications from users whose names are only expressed in Hangul or Hanzi, but don't generally look at the mail very carefully.
<wgrant> persia: This wasn't bugmail; normal LP mail seems to work fine.
<persia> Ah.  That makes more sense then, as I didn't think it was that broken.
<wgrant> Python 3 will be nice, with its enforced unicode/bytes split. It will be less easy to code in stupid bugs like this.
<bigjools> utf8 is the bane of my life
<persia> bigjools: Why?
<bigjools> well, combined with Python throwing wobblies
<persia> bigjools: Well, consider that we could be asking to support the various different ISO-2022-* encodings ...
<bigjools> fun
<persia> Yeah.  UTF8 is your saviour: only one source of encoding madness :)
<wgrant> ... until Microsoft decides to use UTF-16 for everything instead.
<persia> Um.  Microsoft *does* use UCS-2 for nearly everything.
<wgrant> They do.
<wgrant> Unlike the rest of the world which uses UTF-8.
<persia> Right, but it's foolishly trivial to switch between the two.  Try that with KO18 vs. EUC
<persia> (even ignoring little things like KO18-R vs, KO18-U or EUC-KR vs. EUC-JP)
<wgrant> Does anybody actually use !(ASCII|Unicode) any more?
<persia> Yes.
<persia> ISO-2022-jp is still the most common encoding for email here.
<persia> Since *all* the handsets (even the linux ones) do that, it makes it hard to convince anyone UTF-8 is useful, unless they need to type in Cyrillic.
<wgrant> persia: Do they at least decode UTF-8?
<persia> Some very small percentage can handle UTF-8.
<persia> At issue is that email is 85% handset based here, so the volume of workstation or laptop originated mail is sufficiently small that any problems are considered to be problems with the computers.
<persia> Microsoft, Apple, GNOME, and Mozilla all have special workaround patches.  I don't know about other clients.
<wgrant> Urgh.
<bigon> is there anyway to completely remove a gpg key from a lp account?
<persia> bigon: There's no way to completely remove a gpg once it's in the keyservers.  Are you sure you don't want to revoke it instead?
<persia> s/gpg/gpg key/
<persia> (maybe it can be removed from LP, but that's different)
<bigon> yeah I will send the revoked key to the ubuntu keyserver
<persia> That ought revoke it on all the keyservers.  As someone who foolishly let a subkey expire, I can say that Soyuz respects that sort of thing.
<persia> bigon: Mind you, if you just want to get it off LP, but still retain exclusive control, revocation is a big hammer.
<wgrant> Why do you want it entirely off LP?
<wgrant> Others cannot see it if it is deactivated.
<bigon> yeah I know, I've revoked the key (someone steal my laptop :(
<wgrant> Ooh, fun.
<bigon> yeah
<persia> That's annoying.
<bigon> good news to begin a new week
<Dominic> oh, was it insured?
<bigon> they break into my apartment, so the insurance should work
<danilos> mdke: ping
<mdke> danilos: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<Odd_Bloke> Has there been any recent news about Launchpad becoming free software?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Before OSCON next year, I believe.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Do you have a link I could reference?
<wgrant> It wasn't very well publicised.
 * Odd_Bloke found http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2008/07/23/mark-shuttleworth-launchpad-to-be-open-source-in-12-months
<wgrant> But there are a few like http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjYwOA
<andrea-bs> How can I know how many people have clicked on "this bug affects me too"?
<salgado> andrea-bs, so far that information is not being displayed anywhere.  intellectronica should be able to tell us where we plan to display it
<andrea-bs> salgado: is there a blueprint or a bug task for that?
<andrea-bs> salgado: found :)
<salgado> andrea-bs, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/malone-me-too
<intellectronica> andrea-bs, salgado: you probably will never be able to know exactly how many people are affected, but eventually this information will be used to help you find relevant bugs to look at
<andrea-bs> intellectronica: I think that knowing more or less the number of people affected would help to set the bug importance, at least for Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<persia> intellectronica: Is there a reason that the number of people who pressed the button won't be visible?  Especially for packages with smaller userbases, this is interesting (where 8 could be most users)
<intellectronica> andrea-bs: yes, that's the idea, but what you want to know is not so much how many users are affected for each bug, but how bugs related to one another on that axis
<intellectronica> persia: the risk with displaying the number of users is that it will invite people to use this feature as a 'voting' facility. it isn't, and we want to design in in such a way that helps project collect useful information about which bugs happen a lot, rather than to emulate brainstorm
<intellectronica> we might make it available via the api at some point, if it proves useful for some cases
<persia> intellectronica: I understand.  My point is that setting the numbers against some range is only useful for a few packages with lots of bugs (e.g. firefox).  For packages with fewer users, the button won't do anything for those userbases.
<andrea-bs> intellectronica: how about displaying the number only to bug contacts?
<persia> intellectronica: For example, if I have 10 people reporting that kourou has a display issue, it's probably critical.  If I have 10 people reporting that firefox crashes on a given web page, I'm significantly less concerned.
<intellectronica> andrea-bs: interesting idea. i think we might want to consider that
<intellectronica> still, given a list of bugs you can fix, whether one is affecting 1000 users and the other 500, or one is affecting 100 users and the other 50, doesn't make much difference. the one affecting most users is the one you'll want to look at first
<persia> Not necessarily, it depends on who you are.
<intellectronica> persia: for example?
<persia> For example, if you're a flavour developer, you're interested in report counts on bugs against your flavour, and bugs against other flavours may not be as important.
<persia> (hence my comparison of kourou with ~10 confirmed users, and firefox with ~10,000,000 confirmed users)
<intellectronica> persia: sure, but sorting within the criteria you've defined (using, say, tags, or packages, or whatever) will still be correct
<persia> So, if you're flavour doesn't have very many users, the affected number that is a criticial priority is lower than for a flavour with more users.
<persia> intellectronica: This is only for sorting?  There won't be any way to search for bugs that hit some criteria?
<intellectronica> persia: for now it's onlt for collecting data. but yes, the initial use case is sorting
<persia> intellectronica: OK.  I'd like more, as that's not very useful for me.
<intellectronica> persia: what else do you think will be useful for you?
<persia> intellectronica: But getting the data model, etc. integrated first is probably good.  The fact that it's not yet useful isn't a statement it shouldn't be done.
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: i wonder if that will go the way of packages removals for ppa - a kind of useful feature, but so limited to not be of very much use at all...
<persia> intellectronica: I want to be able to highlight issues that are affecting a significant number of users of a given flavour (I work on three flavours, none of which are Ubuntu Desktop), to build task lists, etc. and identify what needs to get done for certain milestones.
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: i don't see how this has anything to do with package removals from ppas, tbh
<intellectronica> persia: well, that's something you can do with sorting, no?
<persia> intellectronica: The problem is identifying the cutoff point.
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: only in that they both appeared to be very useful, but actually aren't so useful?
<persia> If there's 200 hours of work needing doing in a week, that means there's a need for a bunch of people to coordinate.  If there's 30, then only a couple people can do it, and there's more bandwidth to work on future stuff.
<intellectronica> persia: i would say that the cutoff point is defined by the resources you've got to throw at the problem. if you've got no one to fix the bug, it doesn't really matter how important it is
<Hobbsee> or, are perceived to be, anyway
<persia> intellectronica: That assumes I want to apply all available resources to fixing bugs, and none to developing features in the future, or working upstream.  That's not a safe assumption for any of the flavours with which I work.
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: that's always a possibility. it's still worth trying out some stuff
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: indeed.  I hope it can be made more useufl, before it's released :)
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: in this particular case, just search for the huge amount of "me too" comments in bugs to see that there is a feature there wanting to become a reality
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: the comments that i've seen in multiple channels so far about it have basically been "when did this appear?"  and "how do I see how many people have agreed with this?"
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: indeed.  It's a good idea!
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: for the next release, i don't think that this feature will become much more useful. there will be some additional tweaks to make the UI better, but i don't think we'll make anything other than being able to mark the bug as affecting you available. but we'll follow that with some goodies for querying too
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: ahhh, pity.
<persia> Well, it's a time thing.  If querying usefully becomes possible, it can become useful.  No reason to hold it out-of-trunk just because it's not useful yet.
<salutis> hello all. salutis here again :) I have problem with PPA. I uploaded 3 packages and status is Built and Published. but I can't install packages on my system (No candidate version found for <package-name>). can anyone help me, please?
<bigjools> salutis: you can browse your archive http://ppa.launchpad.net/salutis/
<bigjools> and see if what you're expecting is there
<salutis> bigjools: yes, it is. I can 'apt-get source' my packages, but I want install binary versions :(
<bigjools> salutis: what is the package name/version please
<geser> bigjools: is "published" the published date/time of the source or the binaries?
<geser> I guess salutis should give it some more time (published 16 min ago)
<salutis> 8 minutes
<salutis> ah, I will wait...
<bigjools> salutis: yes,it takes some time to publish, give it a while
<salutis> ok guys, it's working - bigjools & geser - thanks!
<bigjools> rock
<AirBender> Hi, any issues with the servers? because I've tried to send a bug report, but the uploading process fails
<AirBender> the file is 7MB in size...
<salgado> the file size is likely to be the reason why it failed
<salgado> intellectronica, do we have a size limit on attachments?
<salgado> AirBender, where does that file come from?
<AirBender> is a crash report from apport(ubuntu)
<AirBender> targzipped(actually it's 9.5 MB)
<AirBender> ok, so, would be great to know the size limit
<salgado> AirBender, I don't think it's failing because of a size limit (I asked just to be sure).  I'm guessing the upload is timing out and the bug reporting fails thanks to that
<AirBender> well, actually, after the failed bug report, I tried to upload the file as an attachment posting in the bug thread, and it failed in the uploading process...
<AirBender> then I see the message"Please try again, otherwise tell the guys in IRC... bla bla bla"
<salgado> AirBender, did you get an OOPS id when it failed?
<intellectronica> salgado: yes, we do
<intellectronica> (though i don't remember what it is off the top of my head. let me check)
<AirBender> em nop, I don't know what this is is like an error code?
<salgado> AirBender, yes, when something goes wrong you should get an OOPS page with a unique OOPS id
<AirBender> I only get a page with 4 lines
<AirBender> saying Please try again in green
<kiko> salgado, it's an apache timeout I believe
<kiko> and it happens because the connection's been left open for too long
<AirBender> yes, I think so
<AirBender> may be a customized apache error page
<kiko> AirBender's right on the money
<kiko> salgado, there is a bug open for this. what I'd like to suggest (it's crazy, so warning)
<kiko> is to check whether or not AirBender would be able to upload the same file using sftp:// into a .bzr directory of a random branch he has write access to.
<kiko> salgado, IYSWIM you will see how evil I can be
<salgado> kiko, and then link to that file from the bug report?  or can he use the file's URL when attaching it to a bug?
<kiko> salgado, well.. I just wanted to check whether or not the upload would succeed. if it would, then I am suggesting we generalize the SFTP service we have to allow uploading other stuff apart from .bzr branches. crazy? :)
<kiko> salgado, as to his specific problem, I guess my best suggestion right now is using something like easyshare :-/
<AirBender> so the problem is just the uploading time?
<salgado> AirBender, it seems so.  can you try what kiko suggested?
<kiko> AirBender, yeah. if you're not super-fast it times out.
<kiko> AirBender, IIRC sidnei has a script to upload using wget in fact!
<kiko> or curl
<kiko> sorry
<AirBender> but I don't have access to the server(if you want me to use sftp)
<AirBender> curl sounds good, but I don't know where to upload
<AirBender> lol
<AirBender> well it's not that urgent anyway
<AirBender> it's just pidgin crashing then you try to send a tar.gz file 0D
<salgado> AirBender, you can register a new branch at https://code.launchpad.net/people/+me/+addbranch and then upload the file using sftp
<salgado> as kiko suggested
<salgado> AirBender, or you can upload the file to a hosting service like easyshare/dropbox and link to it from the bug report
<AirBender> mmm well, don't even know if the report is needed, since there's no too much activity in this bug, but good sugestion anyway
<dogi> hi all
<dogi> on this page https://code.launchpad.net/bitbox in my lauchpad testing process i added 2 vcs trunks
<dogi> now is wanted the delet them but i dont find the right button ...
<dogi> ups
<dogi> i want to delet them, but i dont know how to do that
<mwhudson> dogi: you want to delete both of them?
<rockstar> dogi, when you go to the branch page, it's the red icon next to the title.
<mwhudson> rockstar: these branches are owned by ~vcs-imports though :)
<rockstar> mwhudson, Good thing we know some members of vcs-imports then.  :)
<dogi> yupp both vcs es
<dogi>  ~vcs-imports/bitbox/bitbox there
<dogi> is no red logo
<mdke> danilo[home]_: pong?
<mwhudson> dogi: done
<dogi> thx mwhudson
<dogi> :)
<dogi> ciao
<Verterok> mwhudson: thanks for the cleanups to my logging branch ;)
<mwhudson> Verterok: np!
<kees> does anyone have examples of how to get a list of files from a PPA using the LP API code?
<wgrant> kees: You can't.
<wgrant> (yet)
<cprov> kees: LP API doesn't cover PPAs yet
<wgrant> Bug #276020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276020 in soyuz "No API to manipulate PPAs and buildds" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276020
<kees> cprov: oh... the docs for "archive" mention PPA
 * wgrant hadn't noticed that that was exposed yet, but it does seem to be.
<kees> wgrant: I'm not sure it does very much
<wgrant> It doesn't.
<wgrant> It seems to just expose the attributes of an Archive object, and nothing more.
 * kees starts writing xpath to screen-scrape...
#launchpad 2008-09-30
<kiko> http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/advanced-bazaar.html
<markh> for my interest, what is the current expected turnaround time for a CVS import from sourceforge request?
<thumper> markh: sourceforge are currently blocking us while they sort out their upgrade
 * wgrant notes that they also fail at providing services for their real users during their elongated upgrade process.
<markh> ouch!
<persia> Is there a way to view *old* messagses from the lists.launchpad.net interface?
<persia> Should I not be getting an oops on TimeoutError?  https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad/+members worked on reload, but the mostly blank TimeoutError page was surprising.
<morgs> hiya, how do I make a project into a super-project?
<gnomefreak> morgs: i had to file a question on answers.launchpad.net
<morgs> gnomefreak: thanks, I see that in https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering now
<jwendell> Hi, folks. LP mailing lists are enabled only to approved members of a group? Or even proposed members can also join a list?
<jwendell> Ursinha, any idea?
<persia> jwendell: You can always at least read the archives from lists.launchpad.net/${group-name}
<zerok> hi :-) is there some simple way to hide all the code-related aspects of lauchpad? For now I'd just like to use lp's bugtracking and blueprint-facilities
<kiko> zerok, no, though there's a bug filed for it, and sinzui would be interested in hearing more about that (if he was actually online!)
<zerok> kiko, ah ok, then i will just set my eyes on ignore for the time being :-)
<zerok> brb
<Laney> Can someone explain why a package would build successfully but then fail to appear on my PPA? http://pastebin.com/m4880af41
<Laney> wait
<Laney> ...I just saw it
 * Laney runs
<kiko> I was about to say "wait". :)
<kiko> Laney, sometimes a built package may fail to upload, but when it does you get an email notification
<Laney> No, I got the email. I just didn't notice the "intrepid" part
 * Laney sed -i s/intrepid/hardy/ debian/control ;)
<kiko> heh
<oly-> hi, can anyone point me at some info on building packages to contain just files, ie a set of wallpapers or something similar in particular its the rules file i am interested in for this type of package
<Laney> Erm, it's telling me the .diff.gz has been uploaded already with different contents. How do I fix this?
<kiko> Laney, change the version number.
<Laney> kiko: Rightyo
<kiko> oly-, I don't know of anything offhand, but look at other examples
<oly-> okay, thought someone might have written a tutorial or something on making packages that just contain data and no source
<oly-> perhaps i will have to make one, if i figure it out :)
<persia> o
<persia> Bah.  I'm too late.  I did write such a tutorial, but oly- is gone :(
<kiko-phone> persia, where is it? would you like to perhaps link to it from one of our PPA pages?
<kiko-phone> mrevell, maybe you can help persia make his doc more widely available?
<mrevell> hey persia, I'd love to get this up on the help wiki. you happy with that?
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling
<persia> It's still waiting for more wiki editors to make it cleaner, but it ought suffice for most of that class of stuff.
<persia> mrevell: Sure, but please link back to MOTU/School for anything like that.  I'm not exactly sure of any relation between MOTU/School and the help wiki: you might want to chat with james_w to see if some feedback loop can be established.
<mrevell> persia: Ah right, yeah, if it's already on the Ubuntu wiki and part of the MOTU materials I'd rather link to it. My policy, so far, has been to leave the detail of building source packages to the Ubuntu wiki, rather than replicating it on the LP help wiki.
<persia> mrevell: That makes sense, but I still encourage you to coordinate with james_w if there's some way you think the MOTU/School curriculum and course notes could be better organised to meet your needs.
<mrevell> persia: I'll speak to James and organise a chat with him. Thanks for the suggestion.
<persia> Generally, it only gets reviewed by faculty (randomly looking for session logs), or students.  It doesn't get a lot of editing, and probably isn't well designed for external use (but could be)
<mpt> matsubara-lunch, do you have handy the number of the bug report about the broken hierarchy link on distribution series source package pages?
<matsubara-lunch> mpt: bug 264319 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264319 in launchpad-foundations "Broken link in breadcrumbs for source packages" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264319
<mpt> matsubara-lunch, that's the one, thank you
<matsubara-lunch> yw
<mpt> matsubara-lunch, should that be in Soyuz?
 * mpt growls at this fungible LP bug categorization
<mpt> moved
<matsubara-lunch> mpt: thanks. seems to be more correct in soyuz indeed
<kiko> whatever categorization we used would be subjective anyway
<thomas_> 1
<mpt> kiko, it's just that this evening I've been reporting bugs that are both registry and Soyuz
<mpt> i.e. bugs about package-upstream linking
<mpt> Tags would work fine there, projects not so much
<hzsp> evening.  I've requested a vcs import but I've realised that I won't need it after all
<hzsp> it's still pending review -- is there a way I can request the import be cancelled?
<Rinchen`> hzsp, shoot me the url for it
<hzsp> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/semaphore/dev
<hzsp> I've been told I can more easily use bzr-svn integration to migrate my code
<Rinchen`> hzsp, done
<hzsp> oh!  thanks very much
<Rinchen`> hzsp, and yes, if you want to migrate, bzr-svn is a better way
<Rinchen`> hzsp, and then you can simply push it as a new branch to launchpad
#launchpad 2008-10-01
<poolie> beuno: hey i think improving lp navigation would be great
<beuno> poolie, I've been obsessing about it since before I started  :)
<poolie> me too
<beuno> good, I really hope I can get a good round of input on this
<markh> thumper: it looks like sourceforge have completed their cvs upgrade?
<kiko> markh, yeah, and Rinchen was talking to them about this
 * wgrant is swallowed by the Launchpad black hole.
<wgrant> Ursinha: Since you seem to be alive, do you know why all subtabs and subsubtabs (and maybe even subsubsubtabs) have turned into several shades of black/darkgrey? It's rather unlike the rest of LP...
<Ursinha> wgrant, hey
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+related-software looks particularly odd with its large number of tabs.
<Ursinha> wgrant, urgh
<Ursinha> indeed
<Ursinha> just saw it on a code review comment page
<Ursinha> have to check if it's on purpose
<wgrant> I presume so.
<wgrant> (although the bottom left corner of a selected left-most tab is still the old colour)
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> now i see
<Ursinha> hm, no
<wgrant> I presume they changed to make them more obvious... although it worked, I don't think this was the way to do it.
<Ursinha> where is the old colour?
<wgrant> Ah, just had to clear my cache.
<Ursinha> wgrant, feel free to file a bug, i'm sure beuno would be happy to hear
<wgrant> But I thought the media URLs were by revision...
<thumper> wgrant: I believe it was to make them more noticeable
<thumper> wgrant: a bit "in your face" now though
<wgrant> thumper: That's what I've heard from others, yes.
<wgrant> thumper: Bug #276618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276618 in launchpad-foundations "New black (sub)subtabs look bad" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276618
 * Hobbsee rants incoherantly.
<Hobbsee> I thought we were going to finally have a release when launchpad *didn't* break!
<Hobbsee> kiko-zzz: seems your fix didn't quite work.  Trying to accept 8 packages results in OOPS-1005EB58.
<wgrant> kiko: The old tab colours worked just fine...
<kiko> wgrant, except they didn't, and it was #2 general end-user complaint.
<wgrant> kiko: What was the complaint? They were unobvious?
<kiko> (I'm not telling what #1 is!!)
<kiko> yes, that they were completely invisible
<wgrant> This is true.
<kiko> nobody could see them
<kiko> okay I'll tell you the #1 one
<kiko> it's that you can't see the delete branch icon
<kiko> it's got a Cloak of Disappearance +3 on it
<wgrant> Yes, that's a nice one.
<wgrant> Heh.
<kiko> the #3 one
<wgrant> The tabs do look nice, but not inside the rest of the UI.
<wgrant> Which is fairly light.
<kiko> since I am doing laundry
<wgrant> Heh.
<kiko> is that you can't convert projects to project groups
<wgrant> That's a matter of significant confusion.
<kiko> silly data model
<wgrant> But I guess that can't easily be fixed.
<wgrant> Right.
<kiko> it caaaan I think
<kiko> but not easy easy
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> as for the tabs
<kiko> they are now obvious but look like a megadeth album cover
<kiko> well, without the skeleton
<kiko> I think it's just a colour thing and actually I told Martin do WHATEVER is easy to fix the problem and don't let it take up too much of your time
<kiko> so I take the blame for that
<wgrant> "It really does reach out and slap you" is another comment about them.
<kiko> but I will also take help in figuring out what the right colours could be
 * wgrant is a coder, not a graphical designer, regrettably.
<wgrant> kiko: I note bug #276409 is sort of the opposite of that #1 complaint.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276409 in soyuz ""Delete Link" is too easy on distribution source package page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276409
<kiko> wgrant, heh, absolutely true
 * Hobbsee waves to kiko, and congratulates him on a performance improvement.
<Hobbsee> kiko: should I reopen the existing bug on queue performance, or file another one?
<kiko> Hobbsee, I'll talk to julian about it.
<Hobbsee> kiko: OK, cool, thanks.  It died when I tried to accept 8 together, but 4 was OK.
<kiko> there's something crazy about that oops
<Hobbsee> oh?
<wgrant> A particular crazy crazy happening. This cannot be good.
<joshuablount> This may be a silly question, but do bugs / blueprints have rss feeds?
<kiko> joshuablount, yeah, they do!
<joshuablount> kiko: Awesome, I'm stoked!
<kiko> mrevell, I'm struggling to find any documentation on help.launchpad.net about RSS for bugs n branches
<mrevell> kiko: Just a sec, I'll pull up the links
<mrevell> For bugs, there's: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Subscriptions#Atom%20feeds
<joshuablount> kiko: I found them (of course, right after I asked in the channel) for bugs, but Blueprints aren't showing up.
<joshuablount> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/tangocms/+spec/error-log is one example of a blueprint witout a feed ? Or at least a "browser-discoverable" feed.
<mrevell> joshuablount: AFAIK, we have feeds for bugs and code. Let me pull out some info on code feeds. AFAIK we don't have blueprint feeds but let me double-check on that
<kiko> joshuablount, yeah, we don't have RSS for blueprints
<mrevell> joshuablount: For code, we have feeds for all branches associated with a person, team or project and feeds for all commits associated with a person, team or project. I don't have a doc link to give you (I'll go write it, as I realise it's missing) but if you navigate to a person, team or project page you'll find the feeds are discoverable from there.
<joshuablount> kiko: Good to know. I was just looking through mpt 's document on combining the bugs + blueprints and had a few questions I couldn't sort the answers to. Thanks again!
<joshuablount> mrevell: Thanks!
<mrevell> np :)
<rexbron> hey everyone, I am getting a timeout error (OOPS-1005EA94) when trying to link a blueprint dependancy. Is this just server load or indicative of something else?
 * rexbron notes that this is a consistent error over the last 15 minutes
<rexbron> kiko: would you be able to shed some light at on this problem? ^
<philn> hi
<rexbron> darn it, same problem on both edge and regular lp
<philn> for the Elisa project we have a private bzr branch, associated to a specific team... i'd need more of them! what's the process?
<kiko> rexbron, it's a bit of a weird problem
<kiko> hey philn
<kiko> philn, it depends -- if it's for a canonical contract the request can come via tony espy; otherwise, you should contact bac -- I'll introduce you
<philn> it's not for a canonical contract this time
<philn> bac: ping?
<bac> philn -- on the phone right now.  i'll contact you in a few minutes.
<philn> ok
<bac> hi philn, what's up?
<philn> i'd like to have some private bzr branches for the elisa project
<thumper> rexbron: looks like a bug to me
<Slash_Network> [Problem] Hello all, I've fail to signe the code of conduct : I genereted the keys, uploaded public key to ubuntu keyserver, entred my fingerprint key, then I received an email from Launchpad which countain a link to put the singed texte. I'm bloked in this step. Some help will be greatfull.
<beuno> Slash_Network, are you following: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey ?
<Slash_Network> yes, but fail nevertheless
<beuno> Slash_Network, so, you have to decrypt the message you got
<Slash_Network> I've receive a mail but not encrypted
<Slash_Network> it contain User name, Email adress, key details, UID and this link https://launchpad.net/token/ZH73b7BmP3T906L3cvsC
<beuno> hm, I haven't don the CoC thing in a while
<Slash_Network> I haven't receive yet the encrypted email to decrypt, the problem started since ona week
<Slash_Network> *one
<beuno> Slash_Network, sorry, I got confused
<beuno> you already uploaded your gpg key?
<Slash_Network> yeah !
<beuno> ok, ignore what I've said up to now
<Slash_Network> okey
<beuno> what's your Launchpad username?
<Slash_Network> Slash Network
<beuno> it doesn't look like you've completed the gpg upload
<Slash_Network> I upload in the keyserver.ubuntu.com and the command seems to be with no error
<beuno> ok, but now you have to confirm that with Launchpad
<beuno> which you get by following the link above
<beuno> at what step are you stuck at?
<beuno> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey#Importing%20your%20key%20into%20Launchpad
<Slash_Network> okey, step 4
<beuno> Slash_Network, ok, so you got that link
<beuno> you decrypted it, and go that link
<beuno> if you follow that link
<beuno> you should be able to confirm your key
<Slash_Network> I have received the email, as I said, but no encryption in at all
<beuno> ok, well, follow the link
<beuno> you should be able to confirm the key
<Slash_Network> here is the email I received :
<Slash_Network> Hello,
<Slash_Network> Here are the instructions for confirming the OpenPGP key registration that we
<Slash_Network> received for use in Launchpad.
<Slash_Network> Requester details:
<Slash_Network>     User name    : Slash Network
<Slash_Network>     Email address: slash_network@hotmail.com
<Slash_Network> Key details:
<Slash_Network>     Fingerprint : 4C7C1842D909F6211E8153F442FFE3C7E73DC550
<Slash_Network>     Key type/ID : 2048R/E73DC550
<Slash_Network> UIDs:
<Slash_Network>     slash.network@gmail.com
<Slash_Network> Please go here to finish adding the key to your Launchpad account:
<Slash_Network>     https://launchpad.net/token/ZH73b7BmP3T906L3cvsC
<Slash_Network> Thanks,
<Slash_Network> The Launchpad Team
<kiko-phone> oy my eyes
<beuno> Slash_Network, let's try and not paste a lot of text in the channel in the future
<beuno> now
<beuno> follow that link please
<beuno> and you should be able to finish the proces
<Slash_Network> excuse me, for the paste
<Slash_Network> I'll tray again, thank you for your replay
<beuno> good luck!
<Slash_Network> yeah !
<zooko> It seems like Rhamphoryncus is on *all* the channels that I'm on.
<Rhamphoryncus> naw, only a couple
<kiko> zooko, it's free to join channels on IRC..
<zooko> Good thing, too!
<jordi> KIKO REIS
<jordi> he is the man
<jordi> kiko: I've started training last week, after two years of complete NADA
<jordi> kiko: soon I'll be able to kick your ass
<Nafallo> kiko: iz not!
 * rockstar is wondering why he's been paying to join channels on IRC
<Nafallo> kiko: I had to bribe staff to get the "joinmorechannels" capability :-)
 * beuno had to as well
<cody-somerville> same here
<kiko> jordi, har har
<cody-somerville> +u opers unite!
<kiko> jordi, 5th in the national's championships
<zooko> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/TracPlugin
<zooko> ^-- why does the "Activating the Plugin" part have the comment
<zooko> # for 0.10
<zooko> in it?
<zooko> I'm using trac 0.11.  Do I need that part?
<kiko> zooko, hmm, good question. let me check.
<kiko> zooko, what trac instance do you run?
<zooko> Thanks.
<zooko> http://allmydata.org/trac/
<zooko> Starting with http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe
<laga> will launchpad ever get faster? i'm currently branching lp:ubiquity at 70kbps
<zooko> kiko: any word on that trac configuration question?
<rockstar> laga, bzr is getting faster everyday.
<laga> rockstar: bzr might (breaking compatibility with older clients while they're at it ;)), but LP doesnt :)
<beuno> laga, AFAIK, there aren't any speed issues with code costing
<beuno> *hosting
<rockstar> laga, what's your geographic location?
<beuno> I've seen people branch at 1mb/sec
<laga> rockstar: germany.
<zooko> Hm.  While following those instructions, I now get: $ trac-admin . permission add launchpad XML_RPC
<zooko> Command failed: XML_RPC is not a valid action.
<laga> beuno: maybe it's just a routing problem with my particular ISP.
<rockstar> laga, I'd talk to your ISP.  I have to cross the atlantic, and I get faster speeds than that.
<laga> hum
<laga> i'll ssh to my school.
<beuno> laga, my guess is that it is ISP issues
<beuno> I'm way over in Argentina, que get 300kb/sec frequently
<laga> actually, let me log into the VPN. that would be even better
<zooko> kiko: any idea why the instructions aren't working for my trac0.11.1?
<laga> this is going to be an interesting benchmark
<zooko> Okay I asked a Question:
<zooko> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+question/46871
<laga> i'll apologise and hang my head in shame. i can pull around 1M/s, but it goes down a bit in the end. probably due to bzr.
<laga> i'm just not used to waiting 10 minutes for a checkout ;)
<beuno> laga, :)
<beuno> what branch are you getting?
<laga> lp:ubiquity
<laga> i shouldn't be triaging bugs at 11pm ;)
<beuno> heh
<zooko> Yay!  Launchpad-Trac plugin is now installed and turned on: http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe
<beuno> zooko, w00t!
<beuno> let us know how that goes
<zooko> I'm now waiting for launchpad admin to turn it on on their end.
<beuno> zooko, I'm sure BjornT will get to it pretty soon
<zooko> :-)
<poolie> spiv, jam, lifeless, call in 3m
<spiv> poolie: unusual choice of channel ;)
<poolie> oh
<poolie> i think xchat opened the tab while i was typing
<poolie> that's kind of a bug
#launchpad 2008-10-02
 * wgrant points out that XChat is a bug.
<joh> If I'd like more than one maintainer of my project, do I have to create a team?
<poolie> joh, yes
<joh> poolie: Ok, thanks
<jdrake> Does anyone else have trouble with launchpad being a bit slow?
<matsubara> jdrake: any page in particular or generally?
<jdrake> generally
<jdrake> Doing anything seems to be delayed quite a bit, say from 5 to 10 seconds per change.
<matsubara> jdrake: it feels slow to me in general, but I'm in Brazil, some latency and slowness expected due to crap ISP. I heard similar complains from Australia and China.
<jdrake> I am in southern canada
<RAOF> There's the trans-Atlantic latency problem, exacebated by https for you then.
<RAOF> Also, launchpad is, in general, not the fastest website on the intertubes.
<matsubara> jdrake: just heard from one of the sysadmins that some of our hardware is very busy at the moment doing system stuff and should be back to normal operation real soon.
<jdrake> matsubara, I have had this at different times of day
<matsubara> jdrake: ok, just checking that's not a something right nowish as opposed to other days
<jdrake> bzr is a great introduction to version control, first time I have really enjoyed running the commands
<Hobbsee> OOPS-1006EB13
<Hobbsee> kiko: ah ha!  6 is the highest number of packages you can accept concurrently now!  Much better than 1!
<matsubara> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> matsubara: hey there!
<Hobbsee> matsubara: how's it going?
<matsubara> Hobbsee: oops is not available yet. I'll check that one in 10 min
<Hobbsee> matsubara: cool, thanks :)
<matsubara> Hobbsee: pretty good. you?
<Hobbsee> matsubara: yeah, pretty good.  Fixing bugs, doing assignments, etc. :)
<matsubara> Hobbsee: usual busy day. great :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<matsubara> Hobbsee: do you consistently get that timeout?
<Hobbsee> matsubara: for anything over 6 packages, yes.
<Hobbsee> matsubara: i had some timeouts for 8 packages yesterday
<mwhudson> that's a lot of queries
<matsubara> yeah
<matsubara> Hobbsee: I'll ask one of the soyuz guys to take a look at this tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> matsubara: cool, OK.  At this point, it'll just need to be fixed by next ubuntu alpha 5 or so, so it can be tested so it works for beta, I expect.
<matsubara> Hobbsee: just to be sure, you were accepting uploads on that page right? (the UI looks different to me as I don't have the same permissions)
<Hobbsee> matsubara: ye
<Hobbsee> s
<matsubara> okie. thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> matsubara: rejections have never had any problems.  You're welcome
<_MMA_> Who do I talk to about breaking a lock?
<wgrant> _MMA_: Ask bzr break-lock nicely.
<_MMA_> It continues to spit in my face.
<spiv> _MMA_: "bzr break-lock BRANCH_URL"
<spiv> _MMA_: ignore the URL in the error message, use the URL you normally use to access the branch
 * _MMA_ tries
<spiv> (The bug for the misleading error message is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/255062)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255062 in bzr "bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "Host empty in" [High,Confirmed]
<_MMA_> spiv: Ahh... Thank you oh wise one. Fixed me right up.
<spiv> You're welcome.
<mtaylor> so, the "Queue branch for merging" interface seems to imply that launchpad will do the merge at some point... is that correct?
<beuno> mtaylor, kinda
<beuno> it will integrate with something that will  :)
<wgrant> Mmm. PQM.
<mtaylor> hehehe
<mtaylor> so, as of right now, the fact that I queued something gets me nowhere?
<beuno> well, you learned something  :)
<RAOF> Ooh.  Will we get a PQM setup as a part of launchpad code at some point?  Awesome.
<mtaylor> beuno: as long as I learned something...
<wgrant> I don't see how Launchpad can host other projects' PQM instances.
<beuno> RAOF, yeap
<beuno> wgrant, we do!  ;)
<RAOF> beuno: Sweet!
<wgrant> beuno: You'd have to run other code...
<wgrant> But I guess you can do like the PPA buildds...
<thumper> mtaylor: queue branch for merging is going away shortly
<thumper> mtaylor: only to reappear in a different dress when I land my merge queue loom
<thumper> RAOF: yes I'm also working on PQM to get it to talk via launchpadlib to LP for queue management
<thumper> coming to a launchpad near you RSN
<thumper> which hopefully means before the end of the year
<mtaylor> thumper: awesome
<thumper> mtaylor: also the entire code review process is undergoing a workflow shift
<thumper> mtaylor: my work with beuno has produced some slick changes
<thumper> it is being reviewed as we speak
<jml> is it?
<thumper> jml: is what?
<RAOF> Excellent.  We've been having a "how should we commit to trunk" discussion in the GNOME Do project recently.  Having a PQM available would be handy :).
<thumper> jml: I'm doing some PQM stuff in the evening
<spiv> RAOF: "carefully" ;)
<thumper> jml: most of the actual queue work is done
<thumper> jml: but requires some rework as we discussed
<thumper> jml: but the actual effort is not that huge
<RAOF> spiv: :P
<jml> thumper: oh ok, I just hoped you weren't waiting on a review from me
<thumper> jml: a follow up to rockstar's perhaps
<rockstar> jml, yea, there was a second one from me
<jml> rockstar: ok. that one's waiting until after lunch.
<LifeIsPain> A question about merging accounts: lifeispain had been created when importing bugs from inkscape, and I just now created idontlikespam, but I would prefer to be listed as lifeispain (even if I don't use launchpad as regularly as some of you). When I click to merge the accounts, it says to be logged into the one I want to keep
<LifeIsPain> however, I would want to keep the account name of "lifeispain", do I need to merge, and then rename after the merge?
<LifeIsPain> huhm, claim worked, I should have looked for a way to do that first
<snaggen> Hi, any vcs-import people here? Have question about svn import to launchpad
<lifeless> snaggen: the launchpad-bazaar project on launchpad, ask a question on it
<hathiwala> i m developing software in gambas but i dont know control use for date
<hathiwala> can i have idea about this
<wgrant> hathiwala: This is the channel for Launchpad, not Gambas.
<Rafik> hello all. just wanted to know if there is/was a talk about translating launchpad itself
<Rafik> bug #3896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3896 in launchpad-foundations "Launchpad itself is not translatable in Launchpad" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3896
<MvG> Hi! I've got a bunch of related projects that are likely to be merged into one project at some point in the future. I'd like to register them with launchpad now.
<MvG> I guess I'd have one super project for the whole thing, and the subprojects all marked as parts of this. Do I register a super project in the normal way, or is there some special procedure for them?
<beuno> MvG, you have to request it via answers:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<MvG> beuno: Thanks. A notice to that effect on the project registration page would be useful...
<beuno> MvG, agreed. Care to file a bug for that?
<MvG> Will do.
<beuno> thanks  :)
<MvG> Do you have an idea if it would be possible to turn the super-project into a software project in its own right at a later point in time? Would influence naming.
<beuno> what do you mean by "software project"?
<MvG> I mean, have everything that a normal project has associated with it, not only child projects.
<beuno> code, bugs, etc?
<MvG> Yes.
<MvG> I just found out, e.g., that I can't file a bug for "mozilla", only for its sub projects.
<beuno> sure, it can have code on its own
<MvG> Is this due to bughs being disabled for mozilla per project configuration, or due to the fact that super projects can't have bugs for themselves?
<beuno> (or bugs, or answers...)
<beuno> due to the fact that they disabled it
<MvG> Thanks.
<beuno> ah, wait a sec...
<beuno> maybe I'm wrong
<beuno> oh, I think I am  :)
<beuno> kiko_, poke
<wgrant> beuno: Project groups can't have code, bugs, answers.
<wgrant> Nor blueprints.
<matsubara> super projects can't have bugs, code, etc and can't be turned into regular projects
<beuno> there ya go
<beuno> I was looking in the wrong place  :)
<MvG> Thanks also for that.
<matsubara> but yes, we can free up the name in case you need it later
<kiko_> beuno, sorry
<beuno> MvG, what you can do, is register a project with the actual name, and make the super-project something different
<kiko> MvG, what project are you asking for?
<MvG> I guess I could also leave them unrelated for the time being. There is not so much to be gained from the super projects for me, I think.
<MvG> So far it's a small set of java applications for drawing ornaments. Two developers so far, but I'd wish for it to grow.
<mpt> jcastro, what do the "Δ" columns mean?
<jcastro> mpt: the delta, possible targets
<jcastro> mpt: that will change, kind of a stupid label
<mpt> jcastro, the delta of what?
<mpt> (I know it's a delta symbol:-)
<jcastro> so if there are 100 open bugs and 90 are marked upstream the 10 left over are the delta
<jcastro> for the watch column, it's basically bugs that have been marked upstreamable but NOT linked.
<mpt> jcastro, by "upstreamable" do you mean they are registered as occurring in the upstream project?
<jcastro> so somewhere in the process someone determined it was upstreamable, so then we look at that last number to find possible targets for bug days, etc.
<jcastro> right, an open upstream task in launchpad
<jcastro> "also affects"
<mpt> ok
<mpt> thanks
 * kiko thwacks jcastro over the "stupid label" comment
<kiko> not only do you get all the lwn cred, but you now call my labels stupid in public!!!
 * kiko grins
<mpt> kiko, easy solution, don't admit it's your label ;-)
<jcastro> let me rephrase
<kiko> jcastro, congratulations on the posting
<kiko> I'm joking obviously
<jcastro> "At the time we didn't know what use case that was going to be for so kiko just called it a delta."
<jcastro> I am unsure what to call it now
<jcastro> I've been thinking "targets"
<mpt> Would "Needs linking" be accurate?
<jcastro> yes and no, they're just possibles, it's not 100% that you would link it
<kiko> well, the delta is in fact the difference between the ideal and the current
<kiko> i.e. what needs doing
<jcastro> they still need to be reviewed by a person.
<jcastro> and since this is a new "view" on people's bugs there's some old ones in there that are being triaged out, etc.
<mpt> Ah, because Launchpad doesn't yet have a canonical way of saying "No, this bug doesn't occur upstream"
<jcastro> kiko: the lwn thing opened up a chance to mention the bugzilla/trac plugin, which I thought was nice
<jcastro> mpt: and also sometimes people think it's upstream but it might not be.
<jcastro> sometimes it might involve invalidating a link
<kiko> jcastro, yeah, and in fact somebody yesterday asked about it
<jcastro> but generally speaking it's a list of targetable linkables
<jcastro> before the OOo bug day it had 72 targets
<jcastro> we got that down to 44
<jcastro> so that's ~30 some bugs forwarded that day, which isn't a bad start
<jcastro> considering that making a new bug upstream and linking is pretty time consuming
 * mpt finds an oops :-]
<kiko> jcastro, that's a fantastic result
<kiko> jcastro, now, to make it a reproducible part of our community process
<kiko> but woo, that's such a cool thing
<jcastro> kiko: yeah, we just need to "catch up" projects that are at the bottom of the list. Which is one thing the report is good at finding out. :D
<wgrant> jcastro: The things at the bottom of the list are ten thousand packages below the bottom of the visible one...
<jcastro> wgrant: yes, but right now the top 100 packages by open bugs seems a good place to start.
<wgrant> jcastro: Quite likely.
<jcastro> eventually one will just be able to query any package and get a result
<wgrant> Which eventually?
<jcastro> we would need to write that feature in obviously
<jcastro> so you can type in any package in the archive and get it's linkage numbers
<wgrant> Right. That would work well on a project-style Bugs index.
<wgrant> Which SPs don't have. :(
<kiko> zooko, ping
<zooko> kiko: pong!
<zooko> But I'm about to take off for a while.
<kiko> zooko! I spoke to gmb and we figured out that that the comment was a red herring, that config block applies to all versions
<zooko> Okay, thanks!
<zooko> I've got it hooked up to http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe now.
<zooko> But I think it is waiting for the launchpad end to turn on and/or for someone to update a ticket which is linked to my trac.
<zooko> So, I guess the next step is for people who hack on launchpad to download and install Tahoe and try it out and report bugs.  :-)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Community contact: Ursinha
<XiXaQ> hello everyone. I'm looking at a project, and I'm trying to find out if it has a repository, PPA? It's this project: https://launchpad.net/genesis-sync
<XiXaQ> how can I find out if it has one? There are packages there for download.
<XiXaQ> oh. I don't think there are any debs when I look closer.
<Ursinha> hi XiXaQ, let me see
<Ursinha> there are no packages indeed
<Ursinha> XiXaQ, PPA's are always related to people, not projects directly, but the owner of this project doesn't seem to have deb packages on his PPA
<XiXaQ> oh, I see.
<Ursinha> XiXaQ, you can ask the owner if somebody is working on it, the project seems to have some contributors
<XiXaQ> yes, I'll do that.
<XiXaQ> so then, a project cannot have its own repository on launchpad?
<kiko> XiXaQ, well, what do you mean by "a project"?
<kiko> XiXaQ, a team of people can have a repository
<kiko> and the project can link to it in its homepage, as launchpad.net/bzr does
<XiXaQ> oh, ok.
<kiko> XiXaQ, in this case you can also search through PPAs here:
<kiko> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<XiXaQ> cool :)
<XiXaQ> thanks.
<kiko> XiXaQ, put the package name you want in there and see if the hits come up :)
<XiXaQ> that was great! Thank you :)
<kiko> XiXaQ, sure thing -- did you find a package in a PPA?
<XiXaQ> no :(
<kiko> XiXaQ, why don't you write to frederik?
<XiXaQ> I will :)
<kiko> ask him if he can one going
<kiko> cool, let me know if he needs help
<XiXaQ> nice of you to offer. I'll tell him.
<XiXaQ> both SyncEvolution and Genesis seems like really cool software. It doesn't work though, but that might simply be a pebcac :)
<XiXaQ> hope they'll be installed by default in Ubuntu when it's stable.
<Ursinha> :)
<XiXaQ> syncing your cellphone with evolution should be something that most users want.
<XiXaQ> and http://my.funambol.com is a brilliant service!
<kiko> XiXaQ, and msynctool is the weirdest commandline tool ever
<XiXaQ> I don't know that one.
<kiko> it does cellphone to evo syncs
<kiko> you should try it out
<XiXaQ> oh, ok.
<kiko> but beware
<persia> Is it a bug if I, as a non-beta-tester am getting links to edge from LP-generated mail?
<beuno> should be, yes
<persia> OK.  I'll file it then.
<persia> Separately, I've asked a question, and been given an answer that the problem that causes my question cannot be solved.
<beuno> maps?
<beuno> location, etc?
<persia> Neither of "Problem Solved" or "I Still Need an Answer" is correct.  Any suggestions for how to close the question?
<persia> Yes, but the nature of the question isn't the issue :)
<beuno> right, I'd say mark it as solved, as long as bugs where filed to fix the underlying problem
<persia> OK.  I don't like the implied semantics of that, but that's another issue.
<beuno> well, you could insist on trying to get your specific case fixed
<beuno> ie, your location reset
<persia> Is that even possible?  I was advised that it wasn't possible at all, which I guessed to be due to some lazily enforced constraint in the DB that would prevent a reset to null.
<persia> I was planning to just move to a pole, and set my timezone as a workaround.
<beuno> I don't really know if it's possible or not, but unless it will really make a difference, I'd say being located in a pole is really cool (?)
 * wgrant puts persia somewhere else.
<persia> Yeah, but it's wrong.  I prefer to be vague, but I don't like being wrong.
 * wgrant wonders why the attributes are read-only anyway.
<wgrant> It seems pretty useless and wrong.
<persia> WIth the map tool as it exists, I can actually pinpoint myself within a meter, which is part of what bothers me about it.
<beuno> you could be vague, I was when I set it
<persia> beuno: No.  You can't be vague.  You can only be wrong.
<beuno> just set it to the geographical center of the city
<persia> Right, which is deliberately incorrect.
<persia> I have no real desire to lie (which is why I set my location somewhere fairly random, and appreciate that it has since been moved)
<persia> I just don't want to show the location precisely enough that one can look at my laundry.
<kiko> persia, in practice, it's pretty much the same. me, I am still waiting for the stalkers to show up here
<persia> kiko: What?  How is it the same?  In the one case, I provided *incorrect* information.  In the other case, I simply didn't provide enough information.
<kiko> persia, well, it's an imprecision. and yeah, but what's the practical consequence of that imprecision?
<persia> Someone uses alternate sources of information to find my location.
<kiko> sorry?
<persia> OK.  It's a trivial matter to find the current physical location of most people within about 4 hours.
<persia> This has been true for quite a while now.
<kiko> okay, let's say I agree with that. what's your point? :)
<persia> On the other hand, doing so requires access to several different sources of information, and integration.
<exarkun> kiko: Someone might be looking for persia
<persia> I don't like having it somewhere as googleable as LP, but I also don't like lying.
<exarkun> kiko: And think they found him via his launchpad information.
<exarkun> And then get lost and mugged and die.
<exarkun> And I guess persia would feel bad
<persia> exarkun: Thanks.  Right.  I'm a dissident.
<exarkun> Oh, or maybe he wouldn't feel bad.
<exarkun> ;)
<exarkun> But anyway it'd be better if the person didn't think they'd found him.
<kiko> heh
<kiko> exarkun, you are a riot
<exarkun> :)
<wgrant> Why isn't location unsettable? Surely it's extra work to configure the permissions the current way...
<beuno> wgrant, my wild guess would be because people can hide their location, so it doesn't seem like a good investment of time
<beuno> but, this is a wild and personal guess  :)
<wgrant> beuno: But that implies hiding one's timezone as well.
<wgrant> Which might not be particularly desirable.
<beuno> sure, it would be a corner case
<persia> Actually, it's typically undesireable, as one wants to hint the timezone to advise others when is a good time for coordination.
<beuno> I don't disagree, I'm not too sure it's a great investment of time
<persia> I'd say the same thing about the map in general :)
<wgrant> But implementing a feature where others can set one's personal information is?
<beuno> I like the feature
<beuno> seeing where everybody is located on a map
<persia> (not that I really mind it, except for not being able to unset my location, and needing to press an extra confirmation button every time I visit a person page)
<exarkun> Of course I'm sure I don't need to point this out, but once Launchpad is open source, this is exactly the sort of thing that interested parties will be able to contribute an implementation of, so Canonical won't have to worry that it's not a good investment of development time. ;)
<beuno> and being able to see what time it is now
<wgrant> persia: It's over SSL now.
<persia> wgrant: Not for me.
<beuno> well, it's not what Canonical thinks, it's my personal opinion
<wgrant> persia: Ah, only on edge.
<persia> I'll get it in 2-3 weeks.  Until then, it's annoying.
<beuno> so "off the record"
<Ursinha> I'll be back in three hours!
#launchpad 2008-10-03
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> she's away for a bit
<kiko-zzz> but ask Rinchen and me cuz after all we have no life
<Rinchen> Launchpad IS life
<kiko-zzz> well, that too
 * wgrant wonders how the Freeing roadmap is.
<kiko-zzz> it's long
<kiko-zzz> and full of fucking problems
<kiko-zzz> luckily WE PERSEVERE
<ajmitch> it probably drives poor kiko to drink
<jml> ajmitch: so, based on my day-to-day experience, it drives kiko to _work_
<ajmitch> oh dear
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: Oh dear. Big problems?
<wgrant> (you're sleep-IRCing again. Bad kiko)
<kiko-zzz> wgrant, nothing insurmountable. just some hard decisions and then Work.
<kiko-zzz> need to figure out what to do with some of the blocks so they don't conflict with customer requirements
<kiko-zzz> get rid of some other proprietary bits we can't redistribute in the tree
<kiko-zzz> I will release a roadmap later this month
<wgrant> I wondered if there would be bits like that.
<wgrant> Release as in to us mere mortals?
<zookofamilytime> I still don't see any new events on my trac due to its linkage with launchpad.
<zookofamilytime> http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe
<zookofamilytime> Also, everyone please download Tahoe and try it out.  It is a secure distributed p2p filesystem.
<wgrant> Won't it only do things if bugs have been linked?
<zookofamilytime> It's awesome.
<zookofamilytime> So, then please report some bugs in Tahoe, using launchpad, and see what happens.  ;-)
<spiv> The pycon talk about it was certainly awesome.
<zookofamilytime> Glad you liked it!
<zookofamilytime> That talk was Brian Warner's doing.
<zookofamilytime> I'm about to give a talk of my own: http://allmydata.org/~zooko/lafs.pdf
<zookofamilytime> away I go to family time
<radix> Ok, so I'm building a package which build-depends on a package that's already in my PPA, but it's saying it can't find it
<radix> so I guess I'm doing something wrong
<persia> radix: Are the binaries in your PPA as well as the source?  Other than that, it's hard to guess what might be the issue.  Maybe a versioned dependency?
<radix> persia: yes, libglktermw-dev built successfully, then I uploaded glulxe, and it couldn't find it
<radix> my log is at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18146684/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.glulxe_043-0ubuntu1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<wgrant> radix: How long between the build completion and other upload?
<radix> wgrant: not very long
<wgrant> radix: You might need to wait up to 20 minutes (the binaries are only published on */20)
<radix> ok, they're there, so I'll try another build of glulxe
<persia> radix: If you add the PPA to /etc/apt/sources.list, can you download the -dev package?
<wgrant> Just hit "Retry build".
<persia> (with apt-get install)
<wgrant> Or maybe wait - but it might take a while to automatically retry.
<radix> persia: I'm just looking at the http server now: http://ppa.launchpad.net/radix/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glktermw/
<persia> radix: OK.  When you *know* it's published, wait a bit for for tbe buildd internal mirror to get a copy (buildds have no network access), and then click retry.
<radix> aha
<radix> ok
<wgrant> Depwait builds should be automatically retried when their deps are available.
<radix> oh, sweet
<wgrant> I'm not sure how frequent that is for PPAs, however.
<radix> I guess I won't hit that button then
<radix> I don't see any indication that they'll be retried, but I guess I'll wait a while longer
<wgrant> There hasn't been a publisher for 13 minutes.
<wgrant> There's little point retrying before another publisher run.
<radix> that's good to know
<radix> this is the first time I've used PPA, and the only docs I've found are https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA , so I'm still pretty clueless
<wgrant> That build probably only started a couple of minutes too early.
<wgrant> It might actually work if your retry it now.
 * radix pushes the buttons :)
 * Hobbsee spins the dials
 * wgrant turns everything off.
 * Hobbsee runs 240v through wgrant.
<Hobbsee> voom!
<wgrant> I wouldn't voom if you put 40000V through me.
<wgrant> Or is it vroom? I forget.
<jml> hmm, a contested assertion
<jml> try to try Science!
<jml> "time to try"
<radix> "try to try" works too
 * wgrant fails to try.
<Hobbsee> vroom, iirc.
<jml> radix: not quite as well though
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Probably so.
<wgrant> radix: Well, it worked, but failed.
<radix> wgrant: yeah, but for a reason I know how to deal with :-)
<radix> Thanks very much for the help
<wgrant> np
<radix> I should really set up a barebones VM so I can more easily spot these build-deps errors
<wgrant> Why do you need a VM?
<radix> or a chroot, whatever
<wgrant> We use either pbuilder or schroot.
<radix> I'll look into those
<jtv> helloooo launchpad!
<Hobbsee> hey jtv!
 * wgrant escapes
<jtv> hi Hobbsee
<jtv> Hobbsee: what did I do to scare wgrant?
<Hobbsee> jtv: i'm not sure.  But he just had to deal with an incredibly dim user, and has been dealing with the forums, so he was probably already highly traumatised.
<Hobbsee> (how do people know about #ubuntu-bugs, #ubuntu-quality, etc, yet not know how to install a program with ubuntu?)
<wgrant> Selective cluelessness.
<jtv> Hobbsee: don't ask me.  I've been dealing with some guy who uses my mailing lists and bug tracker to ask for help with issues like "I'm using your C++ library and I'm getting these link errors about missing functions"
<jtv> Where the issue is of course simply that he's not linking to the library.
<Hobbsee> jtv: classy.
<Hobbsee> yes, of course.
<jtv> Or "I'm getting an error, something about a variable definition.  Why?"
<wgrant> Some of the stuff in the Programming Talk subforum of ubuntuforums.org is great.
<jtv> When I get him to tell me the actual error messages, it's "I'm getting this error, what's wrong with my program?"
<jtv> wgrant: ah, examples!
<jml> jtv: "give me a minimal, runnable example that reproduces the problem" is my favourite way of dealing with those.
<jtv> jml: In this case of mine I've moved on to "I can help you solve your problem, but you must put in some effort—such as bothering to read the error message."
<jml> jtv: sucks :(
<jtv> jml: I once spent time explaining that to someone, and the guy told me what an idiot I was for wasting my time on that.
<jtv> jml: we do get some entertaining stories out of it...
<jml> jtv: explaining "reading the error message"?
<jtv> jml: and "produce a minimal example" and such
<jml> jtv: ahh ok.
<jml> jtv: well when they do that I reach for my ignore gun.
<jtv> jml: and resolve not to spend so much time on it next time?
<jml> jtv: well, this is mostly in an IRC context
<jml> jtv: so I say, "can you please paste a minimal, runnable example to <pastebin>" and then generally don't actually bother elaborating until they do so (or confess that this is proprietary code they are being paid to work on or what have you)
<jtv> jml: and on IRC I suppose the ignoring is more work.  :-)
<jml> jtv: /ignore <foo> all
<jml> jtv: also, having op privileges is nice :)
<jtv> jml: ahhhh  :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Community contact: Ursinha
<Ursinha> me again
<jml> hi
<jdrake> I have specified a milestone called 'demo1a' and pushed some updates to a related branch and tagged it demo1a. How can I get the demo1a milestone to be connected with the specific revision?
<Ursinha> jdrake, with the specific revision you've pushed to lp? I'm not sure you can do such association
<Ursinha> bzr revision, there is
<jdrake> What is the point of saying a milestone on lp? What does it link with to have any meaning?
<Ursinha> jdrake, you can associate bugs and blueprints to it
<Ursinha> so, targeting these items to a milestone, you can keep track of what is supposed to be released
<jdrake> But you can't associate actual code to it?
<Ursinha> you can associate a branch to a milestone, but not a specific revision
<wgrant> I thought branches were associated with series, and releases could have tarballs.
<wgrant> Releases should really be able to have a bzr tag attached to them, IMO.
<Ursinha> wgrant, you're right, sorry, it's a series that can be associated to a branch
<Ursinha> you clearly have much more experience on LP than me :)
<jdrake> ok, I am confused here.
<Ursinha> wgrant, when I said that you can keep track of what you'll release, I use the milestone as a "release target", as we do in LP
<jdrake> So I have a milestone, can I get something associated with this tag 'demo1a'/revision 3, that can be a release of some kind?
<Ursinha> jdrake, let me try to clarify, and wgrant can correct me if I'm wrong
<wgrant> Ursinha: Right, Launchpad fails the dogfood test. Launchpad developers don't use Launchpad properly.
<wgrant> Probably because milestones don't make much sense for Launchpad.
<wgrant> Well, some milestones should be able to be marked as being releases, IMO.
<Ursinha> jdrake, no, you can't associate a specific revision to something in LP
<wgrant> Whereas at the moment they are separate concepts.
<Ursinha> jdrake, but yes, you can associate a whole branch
<jdrake> That seems buggered
<wgrant> It makes sense to be able to associate revisions or tags with releases, and it makes sense to have the concept of releases and milestones merged. Neither of those are currently possible.
<wgrant> jdrake: At the moment, you can upload files to a release for users to download.
<Ursinha> jdrake, what I'm saying is that the smaller unit of code you can associate to something is a branch
<Ursinha> jdrake, if you want to "release" something that belongs to a specific revision, you may package that somehow and release it
<Ursinha> as wgrant just said
<Ursinha> but all suggestions are welcoe
<Ursinha> *welcome
<Ursinha> wgrant, why you say milestones don't make much sense for LP?
<wgrant> Ursinha: LP 2.1.10 is a release.
<wgrant> But in the Launchpad webapp it is a milestone.
<Ursinha> wgrant, it's a milestone to a release
<wgrant> I think 'release' should just be an extra flag on a milestone, as that's all it is.
<Ursinha> milestone is a point to achieve
<Ursinha> which is not wrong in the sense we use, I think
<jml> Ursinha: we don't use releases though.
<wgrant> If Launchpad were open, Launchpad itself 2.1.10 would have downloadable files. Thus it doesn't make sense in the current model.
<Ursinha> maybe we should be more clear in using releases
<Ursinha> jml, yes, faster than me
<wgrant> 2.0 should be a series, 2.1.10 should be a milestone with the release flag.
<beuno> wgrant, the whole release/milestone/series is having a makeover
<beuno> "it's in the works"
<wgrant> beuno: Oh, good to know. What's changing?
<beuno> they are a bit confusing
<wgrant> Is the design public?
<wgrant> I think bzr shows how it's broken.
<wgrant> Their milestones inevitably duplicate their releases.
<beuno> wgrant, I don't really remember right now, but, if IIRC, series and milestones will be collapsed unto one
<wgrant> And I think they make rather good use of the current functionality.
<wgrant> beuno: That makes approximately 0 sense. Do you mean releases and milestones?
<beuno> or milestone will become releases
<beuno> it's 2am
<wgrant> Heh.
<beuno> so I'm a bit off  :)
<wgrant> That's what I would have suggested.
<Ursinha> hey beuno
<Ursinha> you there
<beuno> hi Ursinha
<beuno> nope, not here
<beuno> :p
<Ursinha> :P
<beuno> wgrant, something with series will happen as well
<beuno> because it's confusing right now
<wgrant> beuno: I bet we're going to have this sprung on us and it will be completely broken.
<beuno> you have to create a series to create a release to add download files
<beuno> wgrant, I bet it won't be completely broken, and it will rock your socks off
<beuno> :)
 * beuno is a bit fuzzy on the details, and is very very very tired
<wgrant> I think that the series data model shouldn't change, but they should cease to be explicitly managed.
<wgrant> ie. when creating a release it should ask you to either select an existing series or create a new one.
<beuno> and who said it wasn't going to work that way?
<wgrant> You learn to doubt Launchpad design after a while, I'm afraid.
<beuno> I haven't
<beuno> and I've been around for a while...
<beuno> aaaaaanyway
<beuno> this was fun
<wgrant> Sleep.
<beuno> but it's way past my bedtime
<beuno> g'night!
<wgrant> Night!
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿﻿﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Community contact: adeuring
<siretart> any lp dev around that could edit a project's ownership?
<adeuring> siretart: I'll ask who can do it.
<wgrant> siretart: You'll need an ~admin unless it's owned by Registry.
<stdin> siretart: probably best to file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<siretart> filed as https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/47001
 * wgrant agrees with stdin.
 * siretart hopes it is filed in the right place
<wgrant> adeuring: So you are actually going to have somebody assigned to respond to things in the channel now? This is good news.
<adeuring> wgrant: since two week or so there should be a developer "on call" here. Excat times depend on where the person lives, of course ;)
<adeuring> wgrant: see the channel topic ;)
<adeuring> siretart: yes, a question is exactly right
<wgrant> adeuring: It doesn't explain the purpose of the community contact.
<siretart> adeuring: danke! :-)
<wgrant> And I've not seen anything more about the existence of the community contact, and I watch LP things fairly closely.
<adeuring> wgrant: yeah, we have been parhaps a bit too silent about it...
<wgrant> s/a bit too/completely/
<wgrant> Anyway, it is a welcome change.
<kiko-zzz> mrevell, ping
<mrevell> hi kiko-zzz
<kiko-zzz> mrevell, wgrant has a good point -- we haven't told anybody about CHR
<kiko-zzz> mrevell, and I was going to ask you if we could extend management of launchpad-users to the CHR
<kiko-zzz> wanna pile that on the stack and clear it with ole jojo?
<mrevell> kiko-zzz: Interesting you should mention that. The releases team and I were discussing this yesterday and I'm going to blog about CHR today. I was wondering if we want to put the name of the current CHR person in this channel's topic.
<kiko-zzz> mrevell, well, Ursula and joey did that yesterday, and I think it should become standard yeah
<kiko-zzz> mrevell, but I was more suggesting we haven't said anything about it on news.launchpad.net or help
<mrevell> kiko-zzz: Great, I'll add it to the CHR process page, along with launchpad-users management
<wgrant> Excellent.
<kiko-zzz> mrevell, what do we do with the password I wonder
<wgrant> (what does CHR stand for?)
<kiko-zzz> community help rotation
<wgrant> Aha.
<kiko-zzz> we are full of acronyms this year
<wgrant> Thankyou for introducing it.
<kiko-zzz> wgrant, you think it's working out well?
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: Having somebody that people can ask, and reducing response latency, is always a good thing.
<kiko-zzz> yeah, we're still figuring out how to do it, but I agree
<wgrant> Support latency has frankly been awful at times.
<kiko-zzz> yeah, it's because we don't actually have support personnel. well, didn't! :)
<wgrant> Yep.
<kiko-zzz> wgrant, hey, I had a thought. maybe you want to apply for a CHR post? :)
<wgrant> Hm?
<kiko-zzz> wgrant, hmmmm? :)
<zooko> Good morning!
<zooko>  
 * zooko checks his trac to see if launchpad pushed any updates into it while he slept.
<siretart> adeuring: what part of launchpad is responsible for this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/libquicktime1/2:1.0.2+debian-2build2
<siretart> adeuring: is that soyuz?
<wgrant> That's Soyuz.
<adeuring> siretart, wgrant: right
<siretart> thanks. bug filed
<Hobbsee> yay CHR!  Will it cover !european workdays, though?
<adeuring> Hobbsee: well, today, since I live in Germany. On other days people from other parts of the world may be on duty
<Hobbsee> adeuring: so, not most of the time.  Right.
<Hobbsee> adeuring: what do you do on launchpad?  Are you new?
<laga> wait. i didn't get that. you are on duty because it's not a work day for you?
<adeuring> Hobbsee: I'm working since ~1 year on Lauanchpad; mostly on a hardware database.
<Hobbsee> adeuring: ahhh.  I'd not seen the nick before.  Hardware database for distributions, or?
<wgrant> adeuring: Are we going to be able to get useful data out of that at some point?
<wgrant> The raw stuff is there, but that's not entirely useful...
<adeuring> Hobbsee: Distributions: yes and no; the idea is to collect data from Ubuntu users, and to get for example an idea how many devices (say, Lexmark printer 1234) are in use; links to bugs etc.
<adeuring> Hobbsee: We'll have soon an API for the HW database
<Hobbsee> adeuring: ah, right.  Cool!
<adeuring> Hobbsee: But running the data collection client (hwtest-gtk) is technically not restricted to Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> adeuring: indeed.
<zooko> Where is this database?  I want to see it!
<adeuring> Hobbsee: but I am not aware of any other distros using this program
<Hobbsee> adeuring: no, it seems they have their own.  Or at least some of them
<adeuring> Hobbsee: right; collecting hardware data became fashionable during the last two years or so ;)
<Hobbsee> adeuring: heh, yes :)
 * wgrant is yet to find traversers other than +fingerprint under /+hwdb. Are there any?
<adeuring> wgrant: nothing really interesting; but you can look for example to lp.net/~your-account/+hwdb-submissions
<wgrant> adeuring: Right, that's the other I knew about.
<adeuring> wgrant: wait a bit and we'll have a bit more to present
<wgrant> Why are there so many anonymous submissions? Isn't one required to enter a valid Launchpad email address at the end of the process?
<adeuring> wgrant: There are many more Ubuntu users than Launchpad users, and we did not want to require an LP account for the submissions.
<adeuring> wgrant: But as soon as somebody registers an LP account with the email address from a submissions, he'll own that submission
<wgrant> adeuring: Hmm, it looked to me like it needed an LP account. But maybe I misread.
<wgrant> Aha.
<bigjools> siretart: FWIW, you can file bugs against "Launchpad" and they will be triaged and moved to the right place
<morgs> I'm trying to copy a package in my PPA from hardy to intrepid, and I get "The following source cannot be copied: sugar-artwork 0.82.0-1ubuntu1~ppa1 in hardy (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)" - even though it doesn't exist for intrepid yet.
<morgs> https://launchpad.net/~morgan/+archive
<cprov> morgs: https://edge.launchpad.net/~morgan/+archive?field.name_filter=sugar-artwork&field.status_filter=published
<morgs> cprov: hey - so can I copy it to intrepid?
<cprov> morgs: it was already built and published for hardy, you can't rebuilt it for intrepid. You have to copy the exiting binaries too.
<morgs> oh I see
<morgs> If I want to build it for intrepid, do I have to reupload?
<cprov> morgs: no, when copying, select the option (radio-button) to include the binaries.
<cprov> morgs: and *hey*, didn't notice it was you Morgan.
<morgs> cprov: yeah Celso :) Nice to be using soyuz...
<morgs> cprov: OK, that works, but does the package actually get rebuilt on intrepid at some point?
<cprov> morgs: yeah, great to see olpc stuff in the PPA too.
<cprov> morgs: no, you will be using the binaries built in hardy in intrepid clients.
<cprov> morgs: do you have any new library in intrepid ?
<morgs> cprov: hmm, I actually want to get the packages built on intrepid too (my goal is to get a feature freeze exception to sync from debian where these packages come from), so I'll reupload. I did that for sugar - the ~ppa2 I uploaded for intrepid.
 * wgrant dreams of a "Backport" button in the web UI.
 * laga joins wgrant
<cprov> morgs: right, when you really need to rebuild to a new series you need a new source.
<morgs> cprov: OK thanks!
<laga> just copying packages to another series actually sounds broken. there is no dependency checking AFAIK
<Hobbsee> wgrant: no you don't :)
<wgrant> laga: We do it all the time in Ubuntu...
<laga> wgrant: without a rebuild?
<wgrant> laga: Yes. Or the buildds would be even more angry.
<wgrant> laga: Where do you think we get the binaries to start a new distroseries?
<laga> without dependency checking? it surely breaks for dpkg-shlibdeps
<laga> .. stuff
<laga> wgrant: ah, that's not a backport.
<wgrant> laga: It's a forward-port without rebuild, right.
<cprov> laga: exactly, copying binaries over is more common (and right) than you think.
<morgs> well, your first build of the toolchain on a new distroseries requires something to build it with...
<wgrant> We carry many binaries from Warty.
<wgrant> Copying backwards sometimes makes sense.
<wgrant> Not always.
<wgrant> But people should be smart enough to check this.
<cprov> laga: but I'm not saying we don't have to rebuild in some cases, forward (new build-deps) or backwards (backports).
<wgrant> morgs: We carry over the entire archive (except for partner... or is there a bug on that?)
<laga> forward-ports to a completely new series are a different thing then letting joe sixpack copy packages in their PPA ;)
<wgrant> Joe Sixpack should be allowed to shoot himself in the foot and learn from mistakes, I think. It's nothing particularly damaging.
<cprov> laga: yes, and it doesn't mean that plain-copy isn't necessary.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: but why are they allowed to with removing packages?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Because version ratcheting is good. In some cases.
<wgrant> Just not those that Ubuntu people are more likely to use.
<laga> alright. i'm convinced.
 * wgrant puts away the brainwashing gear.
<siretart> bigjools: thanks! i've noticed that soyuz alone has about 130 untriaged bugs, and I wanted to spare you some triaging work
<bigjools> siretart: they all need triaging regardless of where they start :)
<Hobbsee> wgrant: occasionally.  but it does seem to confuse people
<bigjools> but thanks for the thought!
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Confusing people is good... we don't want easily confused people to be publishing packages for the world, do we?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that's a point
<radix> interesting, does uploading something to a PPA automatically create /ubuntu/+source/<pkg> ?
<bigjools> no, that's separate
<cprov> radix: no, the domains are separate.
<radix> because I notice that glulxe and glktermw now exist in /ubuntu/+source , empty
<radix> and I'm pretty sure glktermw at least has never been packaged for ubuntu
<Hory> radix, where's the latest incarnation of twisted reality?
<wgrant> Are SourcePackageNames shared?
<wgrant> s/Are/Aren't/
<Hory> I can't find it in all of the files
<radix> Hory: it's called "Divmod Imaginary" now
<Hory> aha, thanks
<cprov> radix: yes, the page is available, but it says in 'no versions available'
<radix> cprov: yes I understand
<radix> it seems it became available because I uploaded to a PPA
<radix> just a curious thing I noticed :)
<cprov> radix: right, it's not a 404 because of that.
<wgrant> Bug #157342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 157342 in launchpad-foundations "PPA-created SourcePackageNames appear to exist in Ubuntu too" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157342
<radix> but actually, it's interesting, because it means bugs can be filed against it
<wgrant> radix: No, that was fixed.
<wgrant> Or it was meant to be.
<cprov> radix: no, the bug facet of the problem was fixed.
<radix> hum, ok, I'm just guessing based on the fact that there's a "Report a Bug" button
<wgrant> Grr.
<wgrant> Looks like it might have been unfixed.
 * wgrant tries on staging.
<wgrant> One can certainly get the form...
<radix> otoh, it'd be nice to have a place for bugs to be filed on my PPA packages :)
<wgrant> Ah, no, the bug is still fixed.
<cprov> radix: ubuntu-qa guys would cry loudly, I guess.
<radix> cprov: oh, sure, if I were to put bugs in there
 * wgrant will gladly reject the bugs.
<radix> cprov: is there an outstanding feature request for having bug trackers specifically for PPAs?
<radix> that I can subscribe to?
<cprov> radix: I think so, let me find it.
<radix> I think I found it
<radix> bug #234564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234564 in malone "Cannot file bugs against packages in a PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234564
<cprov> radix: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/179873, too
<radix> ah :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179873 in soyuz "Can't report bugs on PPA packages" [Undecided,New]
<bigjools> dupe!
<radix> ok, thanks guys
 * radix is subscribed
<radix> that'd be much better than using my blog comment section as a bug tracker :)
<cprov> radix: wordpress guys would disagree :)
 * radix shudders
<radix> those guys are weird ;-)
<cprov> ehe
<radix> oh ho, I just used "This bug affects me" for the first time
<james_w> does anyone know why there are apparently duplicate rows on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/9menu/+publishinghistory ?
<james_w> there are 3 lines with "Superseded  	 Dapper   	release  	universe  	x11  	 1.8-1.1"
<cprov> james_w: looks like broken overrides we had in the past.
<james_w> cprov: thanks
<jbalint> Hi, how can i delete a branch?
<adeuring> jbalint: There is a little red button on the main page of the branch,
<adeuring> jbalint: on right to the title
<jbalint> aw crap , i wasnt logged in. i see it now. thanks adeuring
<adeuring> jbalint: common problem; happens to me too ;)
<kiko> wgrant, #1 strikes again
<zooko> Hello.
 * zooko checks whether launchpad has synced with http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe .
<kiko> hey zooko
<kiko> gmb, zooko's lookin for ya ;)
<rexbron> hey cody-somerville, kiko: LP blueprints is still timing out when I try and link a dep. (OOPS-1007EC106) Any idea if/when this will get looked at?
<kiko> rexbron, uhhh uhhhhh uhhhhhh
<kiko> matsubara, how about you escalate rexbron's problem?
<rexbron> cool, it's not critical, but a blocker
<matsubara> kiko-fud: will do
<kiko-fud> matsubara, who do you think could sort us out?
<gmb> zooko, kiko: So, we're still seeing issues trying to sync with the Tahoe Trac. It looks like a permissions problem, which is pretty weird.
<gmb> zooko: Can you confirm that the 'launchpad' user has XML_PRC and LAUNCHPAD_RPC permissions on your Trac instance?
<matsubara> kiko-fud: someone from registry, I think
<matsubara> rexbron: I need to grab lunch now. I'll take a look when I get back.
<rexbron> matsubara: np, enjoy :)
<sylvainvh> hello do you speak french?
<sylvainvh> i've a bug
<adeuring> sylvainvh: sorry, unfortunately I don't speak French
<sylvainvh> no problem
<nealmcb> I read about launchpad bzr integration, and thought that using --fixes on my commit and then uploading to trunk would do something automatic in my new launchpad project - but now the fix is there, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/electionaudits and the bug still says "confirmed"  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/electionaudits/+bug/277341   Do I just need to wait some more, or is there something else to configure?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277341 in electionaudits "makeauditunits: DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE is undefined" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sylvainvh> when i start my computer. After the grub, i've sometime a sound and my computer crash
<sylvainvh> it's a bug
<zooko> Hey there gmb!
<zooko> launchpad
<zooko> LAUNCHPAD_RPC
<zooko> XML_RPC
<adeuring> sylvainvh: sorry, this channel is about Launchpad, not about Ubuntu. You might get help for example on Freendoe's #ubuntu channel
<zooko> Yes -- the launchpad use has the LAUNCHPAD_RPC and XML_RPC permissions.
<sylvainvh> ok, sorry
<nealmcb> wow - good to see you here zooko!
<adeuring> sylvainvh: no problem
<zooko> Hi there Neal McB!  THanks for the recent e-mail.
<nealmcb> :)
<adeuring> nealmcb: I don't think that the bug status automatically updated
<nealmcb> adeuring: then what is the integration about? and  I thought it worked for ubuntu
<adeuring> nealmcb: need to check...
<gmb> zooko: Hmm. Interesting. Okay, I'm continuing to look into this, but it actually looks at the moment as though Launchpad can't authenticate properly for some reason with the Tahoe Trac instance. I suspect it's a bug in the plugin that I've not seen before.
<gmb> zooko: I'm going to set up a test instance and debug this. It might be worth your while to disable the plugin for now so that Launchpad can at least import statuses from the Tahoe Trac again.
<nealmcb> http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/user-reference/bzr_man.html#bug-tracker-settings
<zooko> Could it be that the authentication mechanism I'm using is not the one you expected?
<zooko> There are several authentication mechanisms people can use for Trac./
<gmb> zooko: Well, the launchpad user should be special-cased by the plugin.
<gmb> It bypasses the standard auth mechanisms for exactly that reason.
<zooko> I'm using apache htdigest.
<zooko> Hm.
<zooko> Okay I'll disable the launchpad plugin for now.
<zooko> Please join #tahoe if you want me to try it again.
<zooko> Thanks!
<gmb> zooko: Thanks. Sorry about this... Isn't beta software great? Thanks for helping with testing, though ;).
<zooko> Sure thing!  I hope you get back to me for the next round.
<adeuring> nealmcb: just checked with other Launchpad devs: The feature does not work with Launchpad :(
<nealmcb> adeuring: surprising -  thanks for checking!
<rockstar> nealmcb, you can do --fixes=lp:12345 on commit
<nealmcb> rockstar: that's what I did
<rockstar> nealmcb, and it didn't work?
<nealmcb> rockstar: right - like I said above
<nealmcb> note it is a new project, not ubuntu
 * rockstar could've sworn it worked
<nealmcb> But I just changed it by hand myself.  Yeah - that's what I thought
 * nealmcb is headed out now....
<gmb> zooko: Will do.
<mrevell> New episode of the Launchpad podcast - http://news.launchpad.net/podcast/launchpod-episode-10-api-and-bug-plugins
<Daviey> \o/
<laga> any chance we can get a transcript or a short summary containing the most important points?
<exarkun> laga: but audio is such an efficient media for information transfer
<kiko> exarkun, and don't forget you lose the colourful language and accent of the speakers
<laga> which makes it even harder for not-so-native speakers to understand them
<laga> maybe we could have videos where canonical employees are holding up signs with text on them ;)
<salutis> hello guys. I have problem with build of my package in PPA. my build crashed (according to log file) but status is 'currently building'. please help!
<cprov> salutis: url ?
<salutis> cprov: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18164676/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.salutis-desktop_1.0.7_NEEDSBUILD.txt.gz
<cprov> salutis: on sec, let me check.
<salutis> cprov: thx
<matsubara> rexbron: feel free to subscribe to bug 244957. I'll try to find someone to work on it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244957 in blueprint "time out linking blueprint dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244957
<cprov> salutis: seems to be fixed and building correctly right now.
<salutis> cprov: perfect. thank you very much!
<kiko> cprov, what was it?
<cprov> salutis: np, sorry for the *noise* we were migrating stuff in the ubuntu infrastructure.
<cprov> kiko: new drescher.
<afflux> in bug 183685 we have an outofoffice responder and two people who want to unsubscribe but ignore my explainings.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183685
<salutis> cprov: but I have 3 source packages and 2 binary. probably I should rebuild the package, should I?
<kiko> cprov, new "new"?
<cprov> salutis: sorry ?  lack of context. Why should you rebuild stuff ?
<salutis> cprov: ops, now package is built. sorry
<adeuring> afflux: sounds like a bug in Launchpad that you ca subscribe but not unsubscribe other people.
<adeuring> s/ca/can/
<cprov> kiko: yes ;)
<afflux> yes
<kiko> cprov, how many TBs?
<cprov> kiko: 1,6 TB
<kiko> cprov, pas mal eh? disk space at an acceptable level?
<adeuring> afflux: if it becomes too annoying, can you file a question? Launchpad admins can manually remove these users, if necessary.
<adeuring> afflux: I'll also file a bug about it.
<afflux> hm, will do. thanks.
<soren> adeuring: About --fixes=lp:12345... What exactly "doesn't work"? I just tried it, and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/vmbuilder/libvirtoverwrite is now clearly related to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/vmbuilder/+bug/276322.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276322 in vmbuilder "Domain ubuntu already exists at qemu:///system" [Undecided,New]
<adeuring> soren: the bug status is not automatically set to "fix committed" of "fix released"
<soren> adeuring: Ah.
<salutis> cprov: I can't upgrade the package :(
<salutis> cprov: 1 not upgraded (aptitude)
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ahasenack> I used "also affects project" in a ticket and I shouldn't have, is there a way to *remove* the affected project from the ticket?
<afflux> quite some people in bug 183685 complain about still getting emails after subscribing. Maybe someone should look into that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183685
<beuno> afflux, any specific examples we can look into?
<afflux> beuno: check the last 30 comments
<kiko> afflux, do you mean unsubscribing?
<afflux> woops.
<afflux> Yes
<kiko> afflux, they are probably subscribed to dupes.
<kiko> and don't read email footers
 * kiko says rude words
<afflux> that's... not good indeed ;)
<kiko> even after I invested DAYS of my life adding explicit information in the footers
<bdmurray> heh
<kiko> nielsen is right. UDR.
 * beuno hugs kiko and keeps on walking
<bdmurray> Is there a way to link a ppa to a bug? kind of like with bzr branches
<Odd_Bloke> bdmurray: Would you expect it to keep track of bugs _in_ packages in that PPA, or bugs _fixed_ by them?
<beuno> bdmurray, short answer is no  :)
<bdmurray> Odd_Bloke: Both, but I'd prefer to find bugs fixed by PPAs first
<bdmurray> Is it on the radar at all?
<beuno> bdmurray, there is a bug open, and I've seen discussion around it
<bdmurray> I'll look for the bug then
<bdmurray> Okay, I think I found it thanks!
<kirkland> kiko: barry: hey guys, i'm hoping you can bump through two more mailing list approvals for me
<barry> kirkland: i can when i'm done with this thing i'm doing :)
<kirkland> barry: rock on ;-)
<kiko> bdmurray, not easily, but you can put a URL in a comment. :)
<bdmurray> kiko: right, but then those are really searchable which is what I'd find valuable
<bdmurray> aren't
<kiko> yeah, good point
<barry> kirkland: done
<kirkland> barry: awesome, thanks ;-)
<barry> np!
<kirkland> barry: i think we have now supplanted sourceforge for the ecryptfs project ;-)
<barry> rock on
 * barry really needs to look at ecryptfs
<v6lur_> hi. what is "kde po format" as opposed to just "po format"?
<kiko> v6lur_, I think they are almost the same
<v6lur_> why the distinction, then?
<kiko> I think there's something special about plural forms
<kiko> I think so.
<v6lur_> ok
<v6lur_> thanks
<kiko> v6lur_, yeah, that's it
<kiko> from Whttps://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/kde-plural-forms e need to support special KDE plural form messages which are not using standard gettext support.
<kiko> KDE 4.0 is switching over to standard gettext plural forms, but older KDE versions will still be around for a long time.
<kiko> Implementation will provide support for legacy KDE plural forms: on import, pre-processing of KDE 3.5 (and earlier) PO files and correctly separating plural forms; on export, post-processing exported PO files to use KDE style plural fields instead of standard gettext fields.
<kiko> This will fix #46982: a bug which caused all KDE translations with more than two plural forms to be rejected. Translators will now be able to complete KDE translations using Launchpad.
<v6lur_> ok, thanks again:)
<kiko> noprb
<DrSmall> Greetings,
<pjv> Is there a way I can put a small xml file in a launchpad project that will always (I would want to update it with subsequent releases) have the same url pointing to it from externally?
<pjv> Is there a way I can put a small xml file in a launchpad project that will always (I would want to update it with subsequent releases) have the same url pointing to it from externally?
<kiko> pjv, can you explain further?
<pjv> well, I want to provide a version history with update information that can be retrieved in an automatic way
<pjv> just a small text xml file
<pjv> that has a link to it like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/18194682/AndroidsFortune.xml
<kiko> pjv, why don't you add a download file to your project?
<pjv> but then so I can change the file (or rather its contents) at new releases without having the link changed
<kiko> ah
<kiko> hmmmmmmmm
<pjv> download files can be deleted and re-uploaded but the number in the link changes
<kiko> yeah, it's true.
<pjv> any way whatsoever (it can be a small hack)? maybe as an attachment in the blueprints or answers sections (that I am not so familiar with)?
<kiko> pjv, I don't think we host any user content raw with a predictable URL
<kiko> well
<kiko> actually
<kiko> we do in PPAs
<kiko> pjv, and in bazaar!
<kiko> pjv, just push a branch that contains the XML file
<kiko> and you can use bazaar.launchpad.net to see it
<pjv> hmm, ok let me see
<pjv> eh oh yes my problem there was how do I say "latest revision"?
<kiko> hmmm
<pjv> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Epjv/androidsfortune/trunk/download/16/androidsfortune.xml-20081003215357-77py3411h119elj2-40/AndroidsFortune.xml?file_id=androidsfortune.xml-20081003215357-77py3411h119elj2-40
<kiko> pjv, not beautiful eh?
<pjv> this contains the number "16" which is the revision
<pjv> I don't care how human-readable it is
<kiko> beuno, do you know if there's an answer to pjv's question?
 * beuno looks
<kiko> I suspect you can't get latest there
<kiko> i.e.
<kiko> -1
<beuno> yes you can!
<pjv> but yeah, I was also wondering about the randomness of the other numbers
<pjv> ah thats interesting
<beuno> pjv, one sec, I'll let you in on the secret
<pjv> thx for your effort
<beuno> pjv, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Epjv/androidsfortune/trunk/download/head:/androidsfortune.xml-20081003215357-77py3411h119elj2-40/AndroidsFortune.xml?file_id=androidsfortune.xml-20081003215357-77py3411h119elj2-40
<beuno> just replace the "16" with "head:"
<kiko> beuno, man, that has got to be added to the FAQ
<beuno> kiko, yeap yeap
<pjv> ok, but does that solve it?
<beuno> or to Logerhead itself!
<pjv> what about the "-20081003215357-77py3411h119elj2-40" part?
<kiko> pjv, that varies, but I wonder
<pjv> to be clear, I'm looking for something like: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Epjv/androidsfortune/trunk/download/head:/androidsfortune.xml
<kiko> beuno, can loggerhead give me the latest version of a file at a predictable URL?
<beuno> pjv, I have a branch to be able to do that
<pjv> or something less human-readable
<beuno> kiko, not now, i ahve a branch I havne't mananged to finish yet
<pjv> beuno, elaborate?
<beuno> but "soon"
 * beuno looks for his branch
<pjv> ah, you're working on some project?
<kiko> pjv, he's working on the code which runs on bazaar.launchpad.net
<beuno> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~amanica/loggerhead/abstract_paths
<beuno> I seem to have deleted mine at some point
<beuno> but that's one of the latest versions
<beuno> so, there will be easy paths soon
<beuno> just need to find time to fix some quirks
<beuno> pjv, you can cheat and use head: for the time being
<pjv> eh no I don't think that would cut it
<pjv> because some parts in the link still depend on revisions/releases etc.
<pjv> we were halfway there though
<kiko> pjv, yeah. it's unfortunate because this would be the most flexible setup
<kiko> easy to update etc
<pjv> and using bazaar sure is the most logical way
<beuno> pjv, the other bits are file_ids
<beuno> they don't change
<beuno> so, you just have to find out the file_id for the file
<pjv> how can I change the contents of the file without changing the file_id's then?
<beuno> pjv, bzr does that magic
<beuno> for you  :)
<pjv> hmm, that would be nice of bzr ;-) let me check
<beuno> it even keeps the file_id if you rename that file
<pjv> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Epjv/androidsfortune/trunk/download/17/androidsfortune.xml-20081003215357-77py3411h119elj2-40/AndroidsFortune.xml?file_id=androidsfortune.xml-20081003215357-77py3411h119elj2-40
<pjv> seems you're right
<pjv> jee thanks, thats great!!
<beuno> :)
<beuno> happy to help
<kiko> pjv, so cool :)
<pjv> the "head:" thing is cool
<pjv> should make it public, or at least a public secret
<pjv> if you care about karma, I had a question opened here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/47071
<pjv> might as well grab the honnors
<beuno> pjv, I'll add the answer
<beuno> ...when I get home
 * beuno -> home
<pjv> ok, well thanks alot, beuno and kiko
<pjv> bye
<kiko> pjv, sure thing
<kiko> pjv, btw
<kiko> pjv, what are you trying to do?
<pjv> automating some stuff
<beuno> pjv, the ubuntu art team is doing that as well
<kiko> well that I could figure
<kiko> but what exactly? :)
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet/Icons
<beuno> (those are all linked from loggerhead)
<pjv> getting app update information by version checking
#launchpad 2008-10-04
 * wgrant watches loggerhead's machine burst into flames.
<Tomcat_> Anything wrong with LP at the moment? I'm not getting any pages any more.
<Tomcat_> Plus a lot of "try again" pages.
<Tomcat_> And the second I tell it to someone, it works again. ;)
<Tomcat_> And again...
<kiko> Tomcat_, hmmm
<kiko> Tomcat_, edge or no edge?
<Tomcat_> No edge.
<kiko> Tomcat_, OOPS or no OOPS?
<Tomcat_> Needs minutes to send or receive any page. Although it was back to normal for a couple of minutes.
<Tomcat_> What's oops?
<kiko> an OOPS code is triggered when launchpad times out or fails
<kiko> it's rendered in the page
<bdmurray> ubuntu bugs is timing out for me too
 * wgrant is happy - edge is working fine.
<Tomcat_> Oh, okay. Didn't see that currently.
<Tomcat_> Only need to close one more bug, then I'll go to bed anyway. :D
<kiko> bdmurray, timing out where?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Tomcat_> "Try again" page again.
<Tomcat_> No oops.
<kiko> bdmurray, with OOPS or no OOPS?
<bdmurray> no OOPS
<kiko> bdmurray, on edge?
<bdmurray> kiko: no
<kiko> grumble
<kiko> bdmurray, Tomcat_: can I ask you guys try edge for now?
<Tomcat_> Sure.
<kiko> nobody in #is is around
<kiko> and I need to skip out
<kiko> if something really bad happens
<kiko> bdmurray, just ring me at 55 16 9112 6430
<kiko> thanks
<bdmurray> what's really bad?
<kiko> i.e. everything stops working completely
<wgrant> Hmm, I was thinking we should have a LOSA around now, but of course it's Saturday.
<bdmurray> kiko: got it ;)
<kiko> yeah
 * wgrant bans the usual working week division.
<kiko> saturday in australia :-/
<Tomcat_> Thanks guys.
<wgrant> Grmph, now edge is timing out too.
<Rinchen> is it now?
 * Rinchen looks
<wgrant> Rinchen: As both prod and edge are being stupid, I presume the Postgres server is angry...
<Rinchen> seems to be working for me at the moment :-)
<Rinchen> or rather :-(
<wgrant> Try https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<wgrant> OOPS-1008EA5
<Rinchen> perfect
<wgrant> (you can probably find loads of other oopses that are actually there, however)
<wgrant> But I guess you can see the traceback anyway.
<Rinchen> that oops isn't done baking yet so I can't see it.  I'm trying to get one myself
<Rinchen> lp devs get the traceback if we get an oops
<Rinchen> so it's handy to diagnose things on the fly
<wgrant> Rinchen: Right, that's what I meant by there would be some that were already visible.
<Rinchen> let me get off edge and onto production
<wgrant> Can you not reproduce on edge?
<wgrant> Grr, it works for me now on edge.
<Rinchen> no
<Rinchen> ok your oops is done baking
<wgrant> Only a couple of minutes until the OOPS is available, anyway...
 * Rinchen reads.
<wgrant> Ah.
<Rinchen> wow
<Rinchen> yeah, that was a spectacular timeout
<wgrant> Which query is borked?
<Rinchen> it's not just one
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<Rinchen> 9 if I'm reading this correctly
<Rinchen> which points to maybe something else awry
<Rinchen> I'm going to poke our DBA
<Rinchen> he's not awake yet but I'll leave him a message
<wgrant> stub's in Thailand, isn't it?
<wgrant> Er, isn't *he*
<Rinchen> yes
<Rinchen> 7:30am
<Rinchen> ok, got him
<wgrant> Excellent.
<Rinchen> he'll be here in an hour or two to take a look
<wgrant> Thanks.
<BUGabundo> is some one looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/183685 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> users are going crazy in there!
<BUGabundo> lots of unsubcribe  requests!
<wgrant> Some of the users who complain that they have unsubscribed are clearly still directly subscribed.
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: it's a weekend...
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> I guess it's particularly unobvious how to unsubscribe from that bug, because there are lots of dupes.
<Hobbsee> oh, classy.  an autoresponder.
<wgrant> It has stopped now, fortunately.
<wgrant> I suspect that somebody should reorder those portlets.
 * Hobbsee ponders subscribing the launchpad team so something gets done about the general issue
<BUGabundo> ehehehehe
<BUGabundo> don't do that Hobbsee
<BUGabundo> it would be crazy
<Hobbsee> they've had bugs abotu this before, and haven't done anything about it.
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> i'd just wonder if it would set off the autoresponder again
<Hobbsee> although, i'd wonder why it just doesn't run a spam filter or something
<BUGabundo> yeah spam filter on LP would be great
<BUGabundo> or at least rules for auto-reply headers
<wgrant> Or maybe people who write autoresponders should not be so stupid.
<wgrant> There's little point autoresponding to the same address a dozen times.
<BUGabundo> yes, that too
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: canonical has been traditionally less inclined to run antispam filters than I would expect - there's often a lot of spam (although they fixed some of it) on the mailing lists in the moderation queues, and a lot of spam from the @ubuntu.com addresses.
<wgrant> I think that adding a spam filter would cause a larger problem than it solves.
<wgrant> Spam on Launchpad isn't a huge problem (yet).
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: since all mailinglist seem to white-list all @ubuntu.com and @canonical I guess it is just waiting for trouble
<wgrant> BUGabundo: On the lists I moderate there's an awful lot of spam, but I rarely see anything get through on a domain whitelist.
<wgrant> (these are not lists.u.c lists, however)
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: sorry, *to* the @ubuntu.com addresses
<Hobbsee> and not all of them - just most of the lists
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> most list... I know
<BUGabundo> it was easyer to write
<BUGabundo> lol
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that's true.  I keep forgetting how shocking launchpad is at actually going through their moderation queue for launchpad users.  I'd imagine moderated comments for the bugtracker to be much worse.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Regarding your complaint about the lack of spam filtering on our @ubuntu.com addresses, I don't want somebody in the middle of my mail path tampering with my mail, really.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that's true.  But I'd still think there's a limit on that.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ie, certainly spam.  maybe a spam score of >10 or something.
<wgrant> Spam score is very, very subjective.
<Hobbsee> that's true
<Hobbsee> but i thought there was still a level of stuff to be known to be "certainly spam"
<Hobbsee> although, i guess if you were actively attempting to buy viagra, or something, that wouldn't be spam.
<wgrant> I can train my spam filter to give inverse results if I want to.
<det> Is there any way to copy a package from one ppa to another ?
<det> For example, I upload to my personal ppa for testing, then I upload to the project ppa to publish, any way to avoid waiting for the second build ?
<wgrant> det: Hit "Copy packages" on the source PPA.
<wgrant> You can then copy into any PPA that you can write to.
<wgrant> Just watch out for dependencies.
<det> Ahh, cool, thanks
<det> I wonder why it always takes so long to show up in the pool, like 10 minutes after it is successfully built
<wgrant> det: Packages are published every 20 minutes, as it's not an incredibly cheap operation.
<wgrant> det: So you'll see new things show up at :00, :20, :40
<det> Ok, good to know, thanks.
<det> Indeed, showed up at :20
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> launchpad-api: it's now possible to search inside a project/project-group/distro/milestone or so for bugtasks assigned/commented/subscribed to person objects...but how does someone search for bugtasks from a person perspective? seems like "has_bugs" is not related to a person object, right?
<cprov> wgrant: you know, you are my hero. You answer all PPA questions! Thanks, dude.
<wgrant> cprov: I don't entirely like seeing questions go unanswered, which they inevitably do otherwise...
 * Hobbsee gives wgrant the crown of being the Resident Volunteer Question Answerer, and covers him in confetti
 * wgrant drowns in it.
 * wgrant curses GTK.
#launchpad 2008-10-05
<highvoltage> "There are currently 2222227 people registered in Launchpad"
<highvoltage> oh no! I missed 2222222!
<wgrant> I wonder how many of those are from ShipIt.
<jml> wgrant: it would be good to know the # of ppl w/ non-zero karma
<wgrant> jml: It would, and that would be a trivial query...
<wgrant> "People who have not been wastes of database rows in the past year: X"
<jml> wgrant: I'd rather not say that anyone is a waste of anything until I get to know them a bit.
<wgrant> jml: True.
<wgrant> Although that statement just fails to make *any* assertion about the wastefullness of those who don't have karma. :P
<etms> hi to all, there is a devs?
<etms> i have a feature for Rosetta
<etms> or Launchpad
<wgrant> etms: You'd probably best file a bug, but maybe mention it here and people will respond if they can.
<etms> yes, this feature is similar at board Vbulletin.com
<etms> where where close to the last link to change the page there is an image with an arrow where you open a tooltip where you can decide which page to go
<etms> this can you see into this image this feature
<etms> http://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=launchpaddi6.jpg
<etms> this feature can help the more users and validors groups for move for validate the translation without going to click on next link
<wgrant> etms: File a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+filebug
<wgrant> etms: Attach that image.
<etms> why bugs
<Hobbsee> etms: because things normally take at least 6 months to be added, and they will forget, and there aren't any launchpad developers here at the moment anyway.
<marnanel> I have a PPA question.  I was asked to put up a trunk build of metacity.  But of course that replaces metacity, metacity-common, etc.  I put "Replaces:" those in the debian/control file, but it doesn't replace them, and the line doesn't show in apt-cache show.
<stdin> marnanel: you'll probably get a better response in #ubuntu-motu, it's a packaging issue rather than a PPA issue
<marnanel> stdin: okay, cheers
<ryanakca> I'm trying to log into help.ubuntu.com/community/ ... it directs me to log in with Launchpad's OpenID service... I do so, it redirects me back to the wiki... As soon as I click any link in the wiki, I'm logged out... Konqueror on Intrepid ...
<Peng_> Cookie issue maybe?
<laga> i think that's a known issue with konqueror
<ryanakca> Peng_: Set to accept all cookies
<ryanakca> laga: bummer.
<wgrant> ryanakca: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=3013
<wgrant> (ubuntu:ubuntu)
<wgrant> 07:39:49 < wgrant> ryanakca: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=3013
<wgrant> 07:39:53 < wgrant> (ubuntu:ubuntu)
 * wgrant disappears
<ryanakca> wgrant: splendid, thanks
<mrooney> Can I not link to an upstream tracker in a non-Ubuntu bug?
<mrooney> hm, I seem to have gotten it...nevermind :)
<hedkandi> woo hoo
<hedkandi> anyone here?
<hedkandi> what's this lunchpad openid thing?
<hedkandi> i got it.
<mtah> Hi everyone! How long should it normally take after uploading my packages to my PPA before they become accessible?
<mtah> never mind, got a rejection mail ^^
<NCommander> mtah, up to 20 minutes after a packages finishes building
<mtah> NCommander: I got a rejection mail saying "Unable to find distroseries: unstable". This is my first time building and uploading a Debian package, so bear with me :)
<NCommander> You can't do that
<NCommander> Well, strictly speaking, you can edit the changes files and manually set the series from unstable to hardy or intrepid
<NCommander> But the usual method is to add a new changelog entry
<NCommander> Add ~ppa1 to the end of the versioning string, and change the series to the one you wish to target (either intrepid, hardy, feisty, gutsy, or dapper)
<mtah> NCommander: ok. thanks. will try that now. is it just the ./debian/changelog file I need to change?
<NCommander> mtah, er, what are you trying to do specifically?
<mtah> NCommander: I'm trying to build the latest version of gitosis (which isn't in the hardy repositories) and upload it to my PPA
#launchpad 2009-09-28
<zooko> I would like to rename the project page in launchpad from
<zooko> allmydata-tahoe to tahoe-lafs.
<zooko> Ideally a vestigial "forwarding" page would be left at allmydata-tahoe pointing to tahoe-lafs for a while (a few years?).
<zooko> How do I do such a thing?
<lifeless> mwhudson: ^
<spm> zooko: create a request here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad ping me back with the ##, I'll verify that's you doing the asking and make it so. we can create aliases, not forwarding pages; but the result is essentially the same.
<zooko> spm: thanks!
<zooko> That's a weird URL: Preparing to replace knode 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (using .../knode_4%3a4.3.1-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb) ...
<zooko> Unpacking replacement knode ...
<zooko> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/knode_4%3a4.3.1-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<zooko>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/kontact_knodeplugin.so', which is also in package kontact
<zooko> Whoa, sorry about that.
<zooko> Let me try again.  That's a weird URL: https://launchpad.net/karmic
<zooko> spm: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/84065
<spiv> spm: also, <zooko> Let me try again.  That's a weird URL: https://launchpad.net/karmic
<spiv> zooko: yeah, I guess we should add the ubuntu code names to the blacklist...
<zooko> Dear launchpad folks: I want to report a bug.  apport won't work for me at the moment.  I go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+bugs and there is a button labelled "report a bug".
<zooko> But when I click it, I don't get to report a bug right there on the web site.  I get instructions on how to use Ubuntu tools like apport to report a bug.
<lifeless> spiv: they should be anyway, as pillars, no ?
<zooko> I can't find the way to report a bug directly through the launchpad site.
<lifeless> zooko: thats a thing the #ubuntu-bugs folk wanted
<zooko> Howdy, spiv.
<spiv> zooko: hey :)
<lifeless> its not universally supported by said developers
<lifeless> there is a link on that wiki page that says 'if you really really want to you can ...'
<zooko> lifeless: oh thanks, I was looking for something like that but didn't see it.
<zooko> I guess it's late and I'm getting tired and impatient.
<lifeless> zooko: personally I think its terrible, and other core devs also think that :)
<zooko> Actually, I still don't see it.
<zooko> Where's the "if you really want to" part?
<lifeless> whats the wiki page you ended up on
<lifeless> nvm I'll clicky clicky through
<spm> zooko: ref the project rename, did you mean rename https://edge.launchpad.net/allmydata.org ? as https://edge.launchpad.net/allmydata-tahoe doesn't exist.
<lifeless> zooko: actually, for me, I get a lp form
<lifeless> zooko: can you try
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<lifeless> zooko: otherwise, on the wiki page 'To file a bug against a specific package use a url similar to the following' is the leadup text to the link (which needs editing)
<zooko> spm: yes I did.
<spiv> lifeless: for me, that url (and ubuntu/karmic/+filebug) redirect to the ReportingBugs page on the wiki.
<lifeless> spiv: immediately?
<spiv> lifeless: yes.
<lifeless> wow
<zooko> :-(
<lifeless> must be looking at groups now, and I'm in motu so a member of bugcontrol
<spm> zooko: all done: https://edge.launchpad.net/tahoe-lafs
<zooko> spm: thanks!
<spiv> lifeless: yeah, that's my guess.
<lifeless> zooko: and on that page, search for "To file a bug against a specific package use a url similar to the following"
<wgrant> lifeless, spiv: Right. Keybuk screamed, so the Ubuntu bug supervisor is now excluded from the redirect.
<lifeless> wgrant: keybuk wasn't the only one :)
<wgrant> lifeless: Right, but he was the one that filed an allcaps bug report.
<zooko> Hee hee.
<ScottK> My impression is that the change is roughly as popular among users.
<zooko> For what it is worth, I don't mind when someone says "Please do it THIS way.  We like THIS way is GREAT.  Also, you can do it THAT way.".
<zooko> However, I rather mind when the THAT involves building a URL and figuring out the source package without benefit of the source-package-search-engine that the previous version of launchpad had.
<zooko> So, yeah, this one user says "This could be improved".
<zooko> So, yeah, I give up on reporting these packaging issues in kdepim.  Got too many more important things to do now.
<ScottK> zooko: Feedback for that change is best in #ubuntu-bugs as they are the ones that asked for it.
<lifeless> zooko: you'll find everyone in the world except the bug triagers agrees with you.
<wgrant> I'm sure that even many of the bug triagers agree.
<lifeless> its a terrible thing to write software and have people not use it
<zooko> Okay, I've said my piece on #ubuntu-bugs.
<ScottK> OTOH, a fair fraction of them seem interested in little other than reducing the count of open bugs.  Reducing new bugs filed, helps.
<lifeless> I'd say 'file a bug on this'
<lifeless> but that would be a terrible irony
<DBO> Im not entirely sure I am doing things right. How long after using dput should it take my package to show up in launchpad?
<wgrant> DBO: < 5 minutes.
<wgrant> DBO: Anything longer means that you didn't sign the package properly.
<DBO> ok then i musta done gone screwed up
<DBO> wgrant, hehehe, whats it mean to "sign" a package?
<wgrant> Sorry, anything longer *without a rejection email* means you didn't sign it properly.
<DBO> i code monkey, not good with package monkey
<wgrant> DBO: Check the .changes file for a signature.
<DBO> mmmm
<DBO> okay I'll just assume I did this wrong
<DBO> wgrant, can you tell me 1) where I get a signing key?
<DBO> 2) where I apply said signing key
<wgrant> DBO: Do you have an OpenPGP key with a UID that matches precisely (including any comment) your name and email address in the changelog?
<DBO> i didn't even add a changelog entry
<DBO> is there a proper way to do that?
<DBO> and no I dont have an OpenPGP key
<wgrant> Yes. But you want to read the packaging guide and https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA.
<DBO> no, i dont *want* to but I have a feeling I have to
<DBO> i *want* to submit a patch and have a package made
<DBO> :)
<DBO> sorry, packaging always brings out the worst in me
<mwhudson> DBO: it's not that bad once you get set up
<mwhudson> dch -i, debuild -S, dput
<DBO> this is why god made packagers
<DBO> and why I love them so much
<DBO> most valued member of my team :)
<DBO> too bad we lost ours :(
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<menesis> There are translations stuck in import queue, where do I ask for them to be reviewed?
<menesis> The links are incorrect at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation#The import queue
<abb> Hi, I'm trying to convert a Bug report (Bug #433515) into a question, but each time I attempt this, I get a "Timeout Error, Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad" error (OOPS-1367EC560).  Is there a known problem with LP today?  If not, could someone kindly take a look at the aforementioned bug and tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433515 in ubuntu "unable to signin to yahoo account" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433515
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1367EC560
<abb> (I was referred here from #ubuntu-bugs; apologies if this isn't the right channel for questions...)
<abb> Nevermind, fixed.
<abb> (For some reason it just took..um...5 attempts.)
<james_w> abb: please reprot a bug with that information
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<abb> will do, James, but ... I mean, yeah, I guess that's not something I should just chalk up to "Internet/Web Weirdness you run into every day" heh
<DBO> sooooo launchpad has been "updating branch" 20 minutes now
<DBO> and nobody can pull my latest revision
<DBO> however if I try to push again, it says its already pushed
<DBO> whats going on?
<DBO> if it makes any difference, this branch is experiencing the issue https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~docky-core/docky/trunk
<noodles775_> DBO: sorry, I got disconnected, but are you having issue with branches not updating? If so, I'm seeing the same with https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel
<DBO> noodles775_, lets for an angry mob
<DBO> form
<noodles775_> heh
<DBO> im going to assume by the silence here that the team is aware of the issue and busy fixing it
<allenap> DBO: Yes :)
<allenap> DBO: Sorry for the lack of feedback.
<DBO> thanks for the hard work launchpad doods
<DBO> ill go eat or something while I wait
<Fly-Man-> Morning
<Fly-Man-> Is anyone monitoring the import queue for the translations ?
<DBO> Fly-Man-, it may be that those are broken too right now
<Fly-Man-> Because I have an import that could use a bump
<Fly-Man-> Hmm, broken in what way ?
<DBO> well at least code updates are stuck in limbo for me right now
<Fly-Man-> Hmm, that doesn't sound too good
<noodles775_> Fly-Man-: henninge might be able to give you an update on the translations import queue?
<Fly-Man-> henninge: *ping*
<Fly-Man-> Let's see if he can :)
 * henninge can do a lot - but not everything ... ;-)
<Fly-Man-> henninge: Any guessed then ;) ?
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> I've pushed to a branch 30 minutes ago, and it seems to be stuck refreshing the branch details -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-servers/mark-notes-added-in-web-ui
<henninge> Fly-Man-: which import are you talking about? (project name)
<rodrigo_> is there something wrong going on in LP?
<noodles775_> rodrigo_: yes, there is currently an issue with branches being updated - it's being investigated now.
<rodrigo_> noodles775_: ah, ok, thanks
<Fly-Man-> henninge: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/fusionforge/trunk/+imports
<XDevHald> Is it worth building and running Launchpad on an internal web server of Ubuntu?
<XDevHald> What are the benefits of this being on my desktop compared to viewing it on the site it self
<henninge> Fly-Man-: what should this template be called? gforge/debian/dsf-po/templates.pot
<henninge> dsf?
<Fly-Man-> Good Q
<Fly-Man-> I have no clue where they're from
<Fly-Man-> as I did the import from bzr
<Fly-Man-> and these came up as well
<henninge> Fly-Man-: phpwiki sounds like it's an external program, too.
<Fly-Man-> it's an plugin
<henninge> Fly-Man-: so are you just interested in gforge.pot?
<Fly-Man-> Yeah
<Fly-Man-> the ones in the translations folder
<henninge> Fly-Man-: the fourth is from a directory with "test" in its path, I guess you don't need that either.
<Fly-Man-> gforge/translations/*.po and the pot file
<Fly-Man-> Nope
<Fly-Man-> I just need the ones that are in translations
<henninge> Fly-Man-: ok, I'll block three and approve one.
<Fly-Man-> gforge/translations
<Fly-Man-> Later we can add series of plugins, etc, right ?
<Fly-Man-> FusionForge Plugins
<Fly-Man-> with the plugins inside, then the languages
<henninge> Fly-Man-: you can add more templates later, just make sure your directory layout makes it clear which translations belong to which template.
<Fly-Man-> Okay
<henninge> Fly-Man-: read the documentation on that ... ;-)
<Fly-Man-> henninge: I will :)
<Fly-Man-> Let's start with the translations bits first
<Fly-Man-> then later we can add the plugins, etc
<henninge> Fly-Man-: I approved the template. The other three I set to blocked.
<Fly-Man-> k
<Fly-Man-> and the translations itself
<henninge> Fly-Man-: please delete the po files from the queue that you do not want.
<Fly-Man-> those will go automatic ?
<henninge> Fly-Man-: yes
<Fly-Man-> K
<Fly-Man-> Then it's settled now
<Fly-Man-> I changed the other ones to deleted
<Fly-Man-> so it'll import the translations
<Fly-Man-> And later this day will do an export of the translations part to the bzr branch I made
<Fly-Man-> correct ?
<beuno> intellectronica, I can't make the UI call
<intellectronica> beuno: worry not. we have just resolved to not have a call since so many participants are missing and there's no agenda. instead i'm collecting status updates and will send to the list shortly
<intellectronica> beuno: if you have anything interesting to add feel free to send me an update
<beuno> intellectronica, none for now. Looking forward to seeing you this week!
<MvG> Hi! I've got the feeling that after pushing a rather small branch, https://code.launchpad.net/~gagern/bzr-cvsps-import/lp437295 is showing the message "Updating branch..." for what seems like an excessively long time, i.e. half an hour or so. The "Recent revisions" section claims that the branch had not been pushed to yet. What's happening here? Server overloaded, or did my push perhaps go wrong in some way?
<Fly-Man-> MvG: It seems that there's an issue
<Fly-Man-> that's being taken care of
<MvG> Fly-Man-: So I wait and hope. Thanks.
<Fly-Man-> yw
<andersk> I kinda wish Launchpad would stop sending email about new bzr branches getting automatically linked to an already-fixed bug.
<james_w> it already does that
<james_w> unless it has regressed
<james_w> are you sure there is not an open task on those bugs?
<andersk> Oh.  I guess that might explain all the recent cases I noticed.
<andersk> For bug 421116, there's an Ubuntu bug marked Fix Released, and an upstream bug in status Unknown, so it still sent a notification when lp:ubuntu/sreadahead got linked.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421116 in sreadahead "sreadahead uses 100 % of the CPU in Karmic" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421116
<RenatoSilva> is it true that I can only transalte projects that use LP officially for translations?
<RenatoSilva> Moin doesn't use LP for anything officially, but I want to import its po and use rosetta to translate it, then give it back to moin site
 * RenatoSilva :(
<mjm> is something noticeable supposed to happen if i commit in bzr using --fixes lp:###### ?
<mjm> should i see something in launchpad about that?
<onaogh> ji
<onaogh> hi
<onaogh> Launchpad is only for ubuntu  ?
<onaogh> launchpad.net
<LarstiQ> onaogh: no, not at all
<mjm> no way man
<LarstiQ> onaogh: there are a lot of non-ubuntu projects on launchpad
<mjm> including mine
<onaogh> i search for freeradius i cant find it
<LarstiQ> onaogh: the freeradius project has it's own infrastructure (like bugs.freeradius.org)
<onaogh> anybody familiar with CoovaAP+freeradius setup ?
<RenatoSilva> How to translate pos that are not part of any project?
<onaogh> pos ??
<RenatoSilva> gettext
<MTecknology> I'm trying to encrypt a message with somebodies public key from the command line. I know this isn't the right place but you guys deal with this a lot..
<Fly-Man-> Morning
<Fly-Man-> herb: *ping*
<pedahzur> OK, this is annoying: I'm either missing something obvious, or something is broken.  I cannot find *any* submit bug link on launchpad.  Go here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ nothing, search bugs, no results, but no "submit bug" button either. What am I missing?
<jpds> pedahzur: You have to select which project you want to report the bug against.
<jpds> pedahzur: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers for example, has a list.
<jpds> pedahzur: For a bug in Ubuntu, you would go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and click: "Report a bug →".
<pedahzur> jpds: OK, how do I select the project? Sorry, this is really basic, I've used launchpad quite a bit before, but it was more straight forward.  "Submit bug" used to walk you through the process, if I remember correctly. Or getting to the Ubuntu screen was easier, or something.  Thanks for the pointers...hopefully I can figure it out from here. :)
<bcurtiswx> is launchpad and the ubuntu keyserver related in any way?
<jpds> bcurtiswx: No.
<bcurtiswx> any idea who maintains it?
<jpds> pedahzur: On the page you linked to click the "One project:" button, and type the project name
<pedahzur> jpds: Hmm...looks like I'll use ubuntu bug.  The reason I even got here was because I was trying to report a bug from inside an app, and the "Report Bug" menu item wasn't doing anything (no browser, no app, nothing).
<pedahzur> jpds: Right, thanks.  I still tend to think launchpad==ubuntu, so when it says project, I think package.  I'm on my way now. Thanks!
<pedahzur> jpds: One more question: is there any way to add more than one attachment in a bug report?
<pedahzur> Or do I just submit, and then add another comment with attachement?
<jpds> pedahzur: Yep, submit as many comments as you feel necessary.
<pedahzur> jpds: Thanks for all your help!
<MTecknology> Where do I register an import?
<MTecknology> err - nvm
<MTecknology> I guess I don't need that
#launchpad 2009-09-29
<RenatoSilva> Any ideas on how to use rosetta to translate a software that does not use LP officially for translations?
<spm> RenatoSilva: the first stumbling block'd be ensuring the upstream knows to grab the appropriate po files from LP
<RenatoSilva> spm: I'd do that
<RenatoSilva> spm: I have a planned workflow
<spm> :-) which is probably the biggest problem for my 2c worth; so sounds like you'd be fine
<RenatoSilva> but LP's policy denies it
<spm> oh?
<RenatoSilva> the project must use LP for translation officially
<RenatoSilva> I'd just use rosetta as a po web editor
<spm> Ah. I wasn't aware of that wrinkle. apologies for misleading.
<RenatoSilva> spm: you're not from staff?
<spiv> spm: I assume it's known that the branch scanner doesn't seem to be working?
<spm> sysadmin, not translation policies expert :-)
<spm> spiv: aye. it's a bit twitchy atm.
<spm> spiv: mwhudson did tell you about the s/~spiv.*// addition to the scanner??
<mwhudson> spiv, spm: the scanner is fine, the puller is ill
<spm> mwhudson: i did it *again*. s/scanner/puller/ gah gah gah gah.
<mwhudson> spm: spiv started it
<RenatoSilva> spm: I was thinking of a hack: introduce the po/pot in my related project
<spm> to confirm - scanner is busy working fine right now.
<spiv> mwhudson: well, the lack of scanning is the symptom I noticed :P
<mwhudson> spiv: sure
<spm> robert_ancell: can you confirm that branch of yours is now as expected?
<robert_ancell> spm: looking now...
<spm> ta
<robert_ancell> spm, it looks like revision 113 got lost
<spm> mwhudson: ^^ ???
<robert_ancell> it's in the log but the changes are not in the head
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: ??
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: which is this branch?
<robert_ancell> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: what is is that's other than you expect?
<mwhudson> s/is is/is it/
<robert_ancell> so rev 118 added debian/patches/80_disable_busy_cursor.patch and modified debian/changelog but a clone of lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu doesn't show these changes
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: you mean rev 113, right?
<robert_ancell> sorry, yes
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: it should be there now
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: when did you make the clone that missed the rev?
<robert_ancell> The clone was longstanding, I updated to 113 today, made some commits, then couldn't push which is why I asked here
<robert_ancell> So bzr log -v shows 114 did remove the changes but that doesn't seem to make sense
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: i guess you need to ask seb about that
<mwhudson> robert_ancell: i very much doubt it's launchpad's fault
<robert_ancell> I've emailed seb to check, I'll let you know if it wasn't intentional
<mwhudson> ok
<robert_ancell> spm, mwhudson, thanks
<spiv> mwhudson: Ooh, OOPS-1368MPCJ1 (LP failed to send merge proposal notification, maybe because it wasn't pulled yet so no diff could be made?)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1368MPCJ1
<mwhudson> i thought the diff mailer was smarter than that
 * spiv smiles sweetly
<spiv> mwhudson: on the other hand, I got a very polite email from LP telling me about the problem :)
<mwhudson> spiv: sounds like a dangerous regression, informing users what's going on rather than just silently doing nothing
<spiv> mwhudson: dangerous and possibly subversive!  The rebellion must be quashed!
<ScottK> At least it didn't actually let the user do anything about it.
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<mbt> Wondering if anyone would be around to help me with a server-side codehosting problem; need a lock broken:  http://pastebin.com/m73b09df5
<spm> mwhudson: ^^ I assume this is something fairly trivial for me to do - any gotchas I need to be aware of? (breaking the lock)
<lifeless> mbt: spm: users can break their own locks.
<mbt> lifeless, Please see the pastebin.  It will not let me.
<lifeless> mbt: 'bzr break-lock :push'
<lifeless> mbt: thats because the URL it tells you to use is bong; there is a bug open about that
<mbt> lifeless, So the command it gives in its help output is incorrect?
<mbt> Ahh, alright.
<mbt> lifeless, thanks!  I'm able to push again.
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<ripps> Is there going to be the possibility to delete ppa's in the future?
<noodles775> ripps: afaiui, we'd always want to keep a history of the publishing (like any other publishing system). Why do you want to delete the history of an old PPA?
<ripps> noodles775: I was considering creating a seperate ppa for testing new libmpdclient2 apps, but once they've hit fullsteam, I wanted to move the packages to their respected primary ppas
<ripps> I suppose I should just use my personal staging ppa for that.
<ripps> It seems unneccsary to have an empty ppa in my teams page
<noodles775> ripps: yeah, either way that'd be fine, but I still don't see why you'd need or want to delete the history of publishing to that test ppa.
<noodles775> ripps: right
<noodles775> ripps: so perhaps we should investigate the ability to dis-associate a ppa with a team/person.
<ripps> noodles775: actually, yes. That probably be better
<noodles775> ripps: great. I'll see if there's already a bug, if not I'll file it.
<ripps> noodles775: thanks :)
<ripps> noodles775: Oh, I have an even better question, if I could indeed disassciate a ppa from my team, could I make the leftover address of that old ppa forward to a new one. It seems I might need to merge 2 ppas in the near future.
<noodles775> ripps: I've updated bug 392887 with your thoughts. Feel free to add more details.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392887 in soyuz "Cannot delete PPA" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392887
<ripps> noodles775: awesome, thanks
<dpm> jtv: henninge_, can any of you come by to #ubuntu-installer? We've got a problem with the debian-installer templates in Ubuntu and it would be great if you could give us a hand...
<jtv> dpm: coming...
<dpm> thanks!
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting offline 10.00-10.30 UTC 1st Oct -- http://blog.launchpad.net/general/code-hosting-offline-2009-10-01 | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting offline 10.00-10.30 UTC 1st Oct -- http://is.gd/3MyHY | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<mpt> "The following errors were encountered: OK"
<beuno> mpt, leaving aside our stupid error message, launchpad seems to be very slow atm
<mpt> ah, that's probably why
<mpt> (why the error message didn't end up fully-formed, that is)
<beuno> mpt, I think the API does funky things to errors
<beuno> we have an error handling sprint in Nov
<beuno> for lazr-js
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad's slow right now -- we're looking into it | Code hosting offline 10.00-10.30 UTC 1st Oct -- http://is.gd/3MyHY | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<ulysses__> LP and Ubuntu Wiki seems to be dead
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting offline 10.00-10.30 UTC 1st Oct -- http://is.gd/3MyHY | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting offline 10.00-10.30 UTC 1st Oct -- http://is.gd/3MyHY | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<mbt> Is it possible to simply upgrade a project's trunk to the 2a bzr format in-place, or does a new trunk branch really have to be created?
<kirkland> what's the process for kick/banning a bad LP user?
<kirkland> can an admin please kick/ban davidelizondo2006?
<kirkland> this user is adding garbage to a number of my bug reports
<kirkland> i see he's doing this to others too
<ScottK> kirkland: I think you need to ask a question about malone on LP to get it done
<kirkland> ScottK: cheers
<ScottK> Also if it's garbage that's not obviously spam, I wish you luck.  I've yet to succeed.
<RobOakes> Is this a good place to ask PPA and package signing questions?
<lodder> hi RobOakes
<maxb> RobOakes: This is a good place to ask about PPA issues insofar as they relate to using Launchpad-the-service. If the questions tend towards "How do I make an Ubuntu source package?", then they are more into #ubuntu-motu's territory
<RobOakes> Thanks maxb.  I've got an unsigned package that I would like to change to a signed package and upload to my PPA.
<maxb> debsign whatever_source.changes
<RobOakes> My question is, what type of key do I need to sign it with.  Do I use an ssh key (like my pub_rsa), or do I need to create a PGP key?
<RobOakes> (Sorry, I'm tremendously new to the encryption/signing thing and I've just started reading about these this morning.)
<maxb> Package signing is exclusively to do with PGP keys
<maxb> The only time you use a SSH key to interact with Launchpad is when you are pulling/pushing code using Bazaar
<RobOakes> Okay, that makes sense.  I wasn't sure if I needed to use my existing launchpad SSH key (which wasn't something I was excited to do), for signing.
<RobOakes> Which is to say, I'm not even sure if an ssh key can sign
<RobOakes> Does the encryption type matter?  Is there any reason DSA Elgamal is better than RSA?
<lodder> RobOakes: use the default
<maxb> Although there's discussion on changing the default at the moment :-)
<lodder> ah
<maxb> I am in no way a crypto guru, but I'd probably create an RSA 4096 bit key if I was creating a new personal general purpose key at the moment
<stani> how can I get all blueprints associated to a project series through the launchpad api?
<beuno> stani, I think we don't have APIs for blueprints
<mpt> How do I change a bug report from private to public?
<mpt> (or from security-related to not)
<stani> beuno: ah thanks, hmm... i wanted to batch assign blueprints to a milestone
<addikt1ve> hi
<addikt1ve> how do i delete a projet i just registered?
<Ursinha> addikt1ve, you have to file a question asking for it to be removed, you can do it here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<addikt1ve> Ursinha: yeah I just discovered that page
<addikt1ve> mmh actually it seems more reasonable to change ownership of the project
<addikt1ve> I guess I did it right
<addikt1ve> because its maintener bacame "wedesign Team" instead of addikt1ve :)
<addikt1ve> but it's still telling me to use lp:~the-addikt1ve/wedesign/trunk as a bzr url
<addikt1ve> and, wel
<addikt1ve> l that sucks.
<LarstiQ> that is easy to change
<LarstiQ> addikt1ve: push up a branch under the team namespace, like lp:~webdesign-team/webdesign/trunk
<LarstiQ> addikt1ve: then set the series focus to point at that branch instead of lp;~the-addikti1ve/wedesign/trunk
<addikt1ve> LarstiQ: actually, I created a new branch which belongs to wedesign Team, and deleted the branch which I used to own
<addikt1ve> there was no code in it, so, that's cool.
<addikt1ve> thank you :)
<mrooney|w> Oh no, a bug! Perhaps launchpad isn't properly html escaping when sending bugs upstream?
<mrooney|w> I tried to send https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/438580 upstream to compiz by filing through launchpad and it sent me to http://bugs.opencompositing.org/2008%3AsvnDellInc.%3ApnXPSM1330%3Apvr%3ArvnDellInc.%3Arn0U8042%3Arvr%3AcvnDellInc.%3Act8%3Acvr%3A%0Admi.product.name%3A%20XPS%20M1330%0Admi.sys.vendor%3A%20Dell%20Inc.%0Asystem%3A%20distro%20%3D%20Ubuntu%2C%20architecture%20%3D%20x86_64%2C%20kernel%20%3D%202.6.31-11-generic wh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438580 in compiz "expo is incorrectly centered on second twinview monitor" [Undecided,New]
<mrooney|w> I guess, I should file a bug. Anyone know the appropriate component?
<jkakar> mbt: Thanks for your AutoPPA bug reports.
<mbt> jkakar, no problem.  Do you see any workarounds that I can employ to use the tool?
<jkakar> mbt: Yeah, you're missing a dash in your version string.
<jkakar> mbt: I've posted a workaround on the bug report.
<jkakar> mbt: As far as I understand it, AutoPPA is doing the right thing.  The version you tried to build didn't have a "package version" component, which is expected/assumed to be there, so kaboom. :)
<jkakar> mbt: Of course, it could fail much more gracefully. :)
<jkakar> mbt: I'm stepping away for lunch, but please let me know if that workaround solves the issue for you.
<mbt> Ahh, alright.  I'll see if I can come up with a patch.
<jkakar> mbt: Awesome!  You want to look at autoppa/target.py, specifically at BuildTarget._get_version.
<mbt> jkakar, Cool.  Will do that in a few.  Seems to be working now, I didn't think about the extra hyphen.  Oops! :)
<jkakar> mbt: Yeah, I've had that "WTF?!?!" moment several times because of a missing dash.
<mbt> jkakar, I don't know if I can do that.  I appear to be getting another error about missing a "commandant" module.
<Kmos> why this doesn't work on staging? https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+filebug/dogOgTHhDHOnyXMsARfHVijyDrx/+login?field.title=bash+crashed+with+SIGSEGV+in+__kernel_vsyscall%28%29
 * RenatoSilva is trying to convince people to use LP :) http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/651/moinlp.png
<jkakar> mbt: Yeah, the version of AutoPPA in trunk relies on commandant.  It's available at lp:commandant, or you can install the python-commandant package from https://edge.launchpad.net/~jkakar/+archive/commandant
<jkakar> mbt: Interesting, I wasn't aware of "epochs" in version strings.  I'll try and check out the issue this week.
<mbt> jkakar, yes, by default dpkg assumes a 0, so the full version number is for example 0:0.7.4dev-1ubuntu0 or (with a 1 epoch) 1:0.7.4dev-1ubuntu0.  The epoch serves to level uncomparable versions.
<mbt> I did find the PPA, but now I get some commandant error about a missing import.
<jkakar> mbt: I see.  So I guess the real problem is that the filenames AutoPPA writes are crap?
<mbt> No, no.
<jkakar> mbt: Oh?  I think it only relies on bzr.
<mbt> Epochs don't go in the file names.
<jkakar> Ah ha.  Okay that makes more sense.
<mbt> Just in the version number.
<jkakar> Thanks for clarifying.
<mbt> At least I'm 90% certain of that, let me double check to be sure.
<mbt> First let me find the fialing import error thing.
<mbt> jkakar: ImportError: cannot import name DocstringHelpTopic
<mbt> Supposedly supposed to be in commadant.help_topics
<mbt> commandant.help_topics, even.
<jkakar> mbt: Crap.  I guess that means you need to use lp:commandant.  Sorry for the confusion.
<mbt> Alright, I'll try that in a few.  First to find out why my packages aren't building from AutoPPA.  :-P
<mbt> Oh, hrm.
<mbt> jkakar, is there a way to tell AutoPPA to run autogen.sh locally before rolling the package?  I don't store generated files in the project's branch.
<jkakar> mbt: No, but that's a cool idea.  Can you file a bug please?
<mbt> Sure thing.
<mbt> In the interim, I think I can work around it by using a branch that is just used for the builds, and storing the files in there.
<jkakar> mbt: Yeah.
<ThomasWaldmann> moin :)
<jkakar> mbt: It seems that that pattern, one branch for upstream code, another branch for packaging, is quite common and even recommended, to keep the upstream branch "pure".  I've recently using the pattern with some of my other projects and it's working well.
<ThomasWaldmann> one of our translators is suggesting moving the moin translations from master wiki to lp
<mbt> jkakar, I can see that;  for me, it's just extra hassle, but I can see where it would provide benefit.
<ThomasWaldmann> is it correct that i need to use bzr for translation files pushing/pulling or can i use something else also?
<LarstiQ> ThomasWaldmann: tarballs afaik, but I know very little about the translation part
 * ThomasWaldmann uses mercurial (and has used gnu arch in the past) and is not very keen on using bzr because of that :)
<LarstiQ> ThomasWaldmann: yeah, I know
<LarstiQ> (didn't know about your arch usage though :)
<jkakar> mbt: Yeah.
<LarstiQ> ThomasWaldmann: mercurial wise, I don't think launchpad has any support for that, but you could try talking to jelmer
<ThomasWaldmann> i could also live with http or xmlrpc :)
<LarstiQ> ThomasWaldmann: then I'd look into the option of up/downloading .po tarballs
<ThomasWaldmann> ok, thanks
<RenatoSilva> ThomasWaldmann: you could upload/download the po(t) files manuallly, but I think you mean have a script doing that using some standard url
<ThomasWaldmann> yes
<stani> is it possible to remove a series target from a bug report?
<stani> if I try "del bug.bug_tasks[1]" I get "TypeError: 'Collection' object doesn't support item deletion"
<maxb> stani: I'm pretty sure you can't delete bugtasks
<stani> maxb: is there than another way to remove a series which is wrongly assigned to a bug?
<maxb> I think in such a case, the series nomination is usually just declined
<maxb> but stays visible on the bug in declined status
<stani> maxb: do you mean with declined the 'Invalid' status?
<meden> Hello, I need help to copy official Ubuntu packages to my PPA, someone can help me?
<bialix> creating new project @ lp; stuck with Name field, hint says: "The name of the project as it would appear in a paragraph." -- what it means "in a paragraph"?
<RenatoSilva> ThomasWaldmann:
<Kmos> stani: you should set that bug task as invalid, you can't remove it.
<stani> Kmos: ok thanks
#launchpad 2009-09-30
<KIAaze> hi, I'm trying to set up automatic translation import, but I can't get it to work.
<KIAaze> What is the "domain" mentioned here?: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportingFromBazaarBranches
<KIAaze> is it from bzr branch lp:domain ?
<KIAaze> also, is the first import automatic or does it need to be reviewed? How long does it take?
<wgrant> KIAaze: 'domain' in the translations context normally refers to a gettext domain.
<wgrant> I think it should be automatic.
<KIAaze> ok, do you know how I can find out the domain used?
<KIAaze> I have .pot files automatically created by gambas
<wgrant> I think the .po files should normally be in a directory named the same as the domain, but I don't really know.
<KIAaze> how would launchpad know the domain to use anyway when searching for .pot files?
<Meths> hmmm, 2 hours since merge req and still no diff, is something broken?
<spm> Meths: can you give me a name/link/whatever to identify the req in question?
<Meths> spm: https://code.launchpad.net/~j-corwin/openlp/presentations/+merge/12625
<diones> Hi
<diones> I cant figure out how to install a package from a launchpad apt
<diones> even after reading the guide
<mrooney|w> diones: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<diones> jaunty
<spm> Meths: I can clearly see it's not working for you; but the scripts in Q are (apparently...) working fine. I'll have to grab one of the relevant devs atm, and they're all afk for now.
<Meths> spm: Thanks, off to bed anyway so no rush.  One thought, he may have changed a binary so if it tries to diff that it may cause problems, not sure how launchpad filters binaries.
<spm> that's a darn good question actually. no idea... :-)
<wgrant> Meths, spm: Binaries do crash that script right now, I believe.
<wgrant> There's a bug on that.
<spm> irritatingly then, it's not letting me know it's crashed. :-(
<Meths> oops, do we just wait for the fix or is there a workaround?
<wgrant> spm: Not sure how far it crashes.
<wgrant> Bug 436325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436325 in launchpad-code "Diffstat generation chokes on binaries (and others)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436325
<Meths> ah, thanks for the info
<spm> Meths: I suspect we'll have to wait for the fix :-(
<KIAaze> @ diones: at what part are you stuck? What guide are you following?
<Meths> Yep, I assume the comments and approvals are unaffected so people could look through the commits instead and it could still get merged.
<diones> KIAaze: ah nevermind found the solution
<KIAaze> ok :)
<diones> thanks btw
<shawn_> GASP lessons isnt loading for me
<RenatoSilva> from https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LicensingFAQ:
<RenatoSilva> Can I select a packaged translation from some other template? Yes, however, it is up to you to check licensing compatibility. For example, you should not reuse nontrivial translations from a GPL module in a BSD-licensed project without asking the author for permission.
<RenatoSilva> Why not, aren't translations of the GPL project under BSD?
<lifeless> why would they be?
<RenatoSilva>  because the translation is used in LP
<RenatoSilva> sorry, LP is used for thanslation
<RenatoSilva> as the FAQ stands, if you use LP for translating, that part of your code (the *.po and *.pot) are licensed under BSD
<lifeless> that FAQ talks about projects that are GPL, not *GPL and using LP for their translations*
<RenatoSilva> it's confusing, am I missing something on that FAQ?
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: its under the heading 'Can I select a packaged translation from some other template?'
<lifeless> that means 'from outside launchpad'
<RenatoSilva> this is a pretty clearer: https://help.launchpad.net/TermsofUse
<RenatoSilva> I'm sorry I'm confused
<lifeless> can you explain your confusion
<RenatoSilva> my software is GLP, and so it is its translation, dot. BSD? What?
<lifeless> *If* you use launchpad for translations, you are making an exception to your GPL to allow your translations to be BSD
<lifeless> as the terms of use say.
<RenatoSilva> it's not there, can't find it
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LicensingFAQ "require that translations submitted in Launchpad licensed using the BSD licence. "
<RenatoSilva> As far as I can understand, the work done inside LP will be BSD, right? But these translations made in LP that are BSD will --come back to the code-- (through branch export + merge) and therefore will become GPL anyway. This is my confusion
<RenatoSilva> (00:02:21) lifeless: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LicensingFAQ "require that translations submitted in Launchpad licensed using the BSD licence. " ---> this quote is not on the  FAQ either
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: they will still be BSD; but you can combine BSD work into GPL work
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: its on the top of the FAQ
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: without any change to the licensing terms of the software
<RenatoSilva> ?
<lifeless> thats right; if I create something that is BSD, and you create something that is GPL, you can incorporate my thing
<lifeless> you can't change my thing to be GPL; but you can incorporate it
<RenatoSilva> weird!
<lifeless> copyright is weird
<lifeless> its a totally articial construction; open source software is a hack on top of this.
<RenatoSilva> you can't change my thing to be GPL; but you can incorporate it ---> but that's what I do when I incorporate BSD stuff don't? How would one distinguish between BSD and GPL stuff when I don't give any notice about it? I just say the whole software is GPL?
<lifeless> it would be nice to say that the translations are BSD
<RenatoSilva> it would be nice??? :D
<lifeless> in a strict sense its not needed, because the GPL includes all the requirements of the BSD
<RenatoSilva> but GPL restricts BSD and therefore BSD translations
<RenatoSilva> if you translate 1000 strings, they are BSD in LP, but when you import these 1000 items into the project code, which is GPL, then these 1000 translations become GPL and become restricted and cannot be used as BSD anymore.
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> they don't change, they are still BSD; but you can include them because BSD is compatible with GPL
<RenatoSilva> If "import inot the code" means auto export to a output branch, then merge it with the trunk that is the input branch, then that means that what was BSD before now is GPL even inside LP
<lifeless> if you aren't permitting LP to use the pot as BSD then you can't use launchpad translations
<lifeless> tahts what the FAQ and terms of use say
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: when I include them and the user downloads the software, he'll see only the GPL note. He won't know that there is BSD stuff there. And he could accuse me of doing that with evil intentions.
<lifeless> 13:07 < lifeless> it would be nice to say that the translations are BSD
<lifeless> 13:07 < lifeless> in a strict sense its not needed, because the GPL includes all the
<lifeless>                   requirements of the BSD
<RenatoSilva> so it seems to me that it's not a matter of being nice, but that you should change the license of your software to GLP + BSD
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: I'm sorry if I'm unclear
<lifeless> I'm not sure if you are asking me if you should do that, seeking legal advice, or something else
<lifeless> I'm not a lawyer: I can't give legal advice.
<RenatoSilva> lifeless: if you omit the BSD note, you're hiding this info from the public. People don't know by just looking at your source code offline (outside of LP), that there is BSD stuff mixed together. I think people could say this is evil, because you're restricting the BSD stuff to GPL. For example, Imagine you don't even know LP exists, but you get the sofwtare.zip and extracts the source code. You want to create a proprietary app an
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: you're allowed to take BSD and use it completely privately: Microsoft do this with BSD code, and so do Apple.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: your comment cut off at "proprietary app an"
<RenatoSilva> You want to create a proprietary app and use the translations made in that source code. But you say "oh this software is GPL, can't use the translations", then other says: "No, part or all translations are BSD becasue they were made in LP", then you say "why didn't the programmer tell me this?".
<RenatoSilva> but how to identify which msgids/strs are BSD and which are not (those imported into LP but never changed there)?
<RenatoSilva> you just can't identify! thus in pratice the tranlsations are all GPL
<RenatoSilva> I was thinking that I *should* made the software GPL + BSD, but it seems you mean that no one will care about this restriction
<RenatoSilva> I think I've got it now
<RenatoSilva> I just disagree (or don't understand) that BSD stuff is still BSD even after you imported LP results into the code. I think they --become-- GPL in that source, because BSD allows it
<ScottK> RenatoSilva: That are still BSD, it just isn't very practical to pick those bits out.
<RenatoSilva> ScottK: but as I said in the example how would one be aware of that?
<ScottK> RIght, so in many cases it's a distinction without a difference.
<RenatoSilva> ScottK: if you say all the content is GPL but in fact it's not (it's part GPL, part BSD) then you're lying about your sotware license
<ScottK> Not at all.  I'm saying it's distributable under the GPL and that's true.  It may also be distributable under other terms.
<RenatoSilva> ScottK: but I should specify all the other terms. If I don't specify, then it's strictly GPL
<ScottK> There's no requirement to list all the options.
<RenatoSilva> ScottK: otherwise you could get the translation part that you know it is BSD because "a LP friend told you that" and insert it into your proprietary app. However in the download package you don't mention BSD, so what's your argument for copying the work as it was BSD when your downloaded package doesn't stand that? Would you just say "because someone told me it is"?
<ScottK> Many people license software dual licensed commercial for paying customers and GPL for FOSS.
<ScottK> You'd need more than that.
<RenatoSilva> You can't copy
<RenatoSilva> Outside of GPL terms
<ScottK> Unless you get it from somewhere else that gives you BSD terms.
<RenatoSilva> because the package doesn't mention other terms, it restricts you tor gpl
<ScottK> If that's all you  have, yes.
<ScottK> BSD people get torked about this all the time with Linux kernel people borrow BSD code and modify it unders GPL and they can't take it  back.
<ScottK> Not particualrly friendly, but there's no legal obstacle.
<RenatoSilva> yes, you can't turn GPL into BSD, that's my point. When you import LP tanslations into GPL-only code, I do think you're restricting the work to GPL. The work is BSD in LP but not in the source code (trunk, download packages etc). You can reuse translations from LP under BSD, but you can't reuse the --same-- translations from the source code whcih is GPL-only. The same translations are GPL in one place (because BSD can be GPL'd), a
<RenatoSilva> And the big problem is that when you import back your translations to LP, you're trying to change GPL into BSD which is illegal, that's what's so weird to get :)
<RenatoSilva> I'm sorry guys if I'm annoying :( I just wanted to understand it :(
<RenatoSilva> so it seems to me that anything containing those *.po(t) files --should-- declare they're BSD
<RenatoSilva> which woiuld include any download package, project properites, license notes inside teh code etc
<RenatoSilva> "All translations imported from sources external to Launchpad are owned by the translator that created them. In general, these translations are licensed under the same terms as the software for which they are a translation."
<lifeless> I think you should file a bug about that
<RenatoSilva> for example GPL. When you download a po, not all the strings were necessarily translated at Launchpad. As the quote notes, part of this po or the whole po may be work done externally and imported into LP, therefore you're downloading a po that is partially or totally GPL, as it was totally BSD. The solution would be dowloading a partial po that was not imported but made in LP, therefore fully BSD. But this would require to know th
<RenatoSilva> I think an easier solution would be just to share translations among projects with the same license. So the translations could be anything you like, but you'd only get suggestions from translations under the same license
<RenatoSilva> if you want to use GPL translations, then you'll get suggestions from GPL projects, and so forth
<spm> RenatoSilva: without wanting to bog down in an argument. The copyright owner CAN turn GPL into BSD. That's possibly the key factor you're missing.
<RenatoSilva> spm: I think the major problem I see is when you translate strings in LP that are therefore BSD, and you export it to a bzr i18n-out branch,and you merge it into trunk. It's not clear what is the license of the content of branches though. As my project is GPL, one could say that so they are the branches. So trunk contains BSD work converted into GPL. But usually trunk is the input for rosetta.
<RenatoSilva> spm: After merging (or further changes, not sure), rosetta will import the work that was originally done on it. But theorically you could not import that work and make it BSD becasue it was GPL'd by rosetta export. Or one could stand that branch licenses are the ones from the project, except for all po(t) files that are BSD. Well, I don't know.
<spm> RenatoSilva: I am failing to see your problem. One of my GPL'd projects includes a source code function straight from OpenBSD. ie I deliberately distribute the openbsd .c & .h files with my project. Where's the beef? Translations are no different. Just blobs of creativity/activity.
<RenatoSilva> spm: (about the copytright) the onwer can change licenses, but it shoud do it. My download package does not mention BSD, therefore you can't reuse translations --from that package--, because I didn't published that package as GPL + BSD.
<spm> then you have a bug in how your package is explained. I have a section that describes every bit of the package and what licenses they follow. You should do the same. Problem goes away and becomes a non-issue.
<RenatoSilva> spm: your project notes all the licenses though, right? I mean, the openbsd files are not inheriting GPL because of the lack of a note like "these files here are in another license XYZ"
<spiv> RenatoSilva: isn't that what spm just said?
<RenatoSilva> yes, but I was writing it before he answered :)
<spiv> Ah.
<RenatoSilva> "If and when we allow proprietary projects to use Launchpad for translation, they will get the same translation suggestions as anyone else. Those may include translations you entered (and conversely, those projects' translations may be included in the suggestions you receive as well)."
<RenatoSilva> I think this suggests that the --whole-- po(t) files become BSD when imported into LP, even if it's GPL or proprietary!
<spiv> Copyright isn't intrinsically a per-file concept.
<RenatoSilva> and that branch licenses may not be just the one declared in project properties
<RenatoSilva> well it may, as long as it's the copyright onwer who's importing GPL/proprietary pos into LP
<RenatoSilva> the copyright ower does not convert from GPL to BSD in my example, it gives the pos to LP under another license terms :)
<spm> RenatoSilva: I guess we've failed to answer your questions to your satisfaction. Can you summarise your key issues and lodge them as a Question against LP Translations? They've been thru this stuff with a fine tooth comb and I have the fullest confidence they'll be able to answer your concerns satisfactoryly.
<spiv> "convert from GPL to BSD" isn't something that can happen.  A copyright owner may choose to distribute a work with different licensing terms than they have distributed it in the past.  Some licences allow non-copyright holders to redistribute a work with different terms to the ones granted by the license they received it under.
<RenatoSilva> so when rosetta does an auto import, it's getting the pos under BSD terms, whatever the original licence was (the one submitting the pos are supposed to have the power of changing licenses -- the copyright owners)
<spiv> I'm not a lawyer etc, but precision in language seems pretty important to have a useful conversation about this stuff.
<spiv> spm's suggestion is a good one.
<RenatoSilva> spiv: yes that's what I mean, there's no GPL -> BSD, it's the owner changing the license :) (as spm said I was missing this point)
<RenatoSilva> spm: I'm sorry! I was just dumping my conclusions, sorry
<spm> np
<RenatoSilva> spm: I'm sorry but maybe the LP docs need to be clarified. As I said, you change the license to BSD, but when you read other parts of docs you think that's not how it works (e.g. "All translations imported from sources external to Launchpad are owned by the translator that created them. In general, these translations are licensed under the same terms as the software for which they are a translation." --> this made me think that th
<RenatoSilva> but ok this ^ was my last msg, won't annoy you anymore.... thanks so much!
<RenatoSilva> thank you, good night
<spiv> Good night.
<al-maisan> Good morning
<joaopinto> good morning
<joaopinto> Apport retrace service classified one of my bugs as duplicated and linked to an original bug which I don't have access to
<joaopinto> how do I remove the duplicate status ?
<noodles775> joaopinto: click on the Mark as duplicate and remove the bug number.
<joaopinto> ok, tks
<noodles775> (it's an optional field).
<noodles775> np
<joaopinto> hum, Mark as duplicate is not available
<noodles775> joaopinto: sorry, what's the bug?
<joaopinto> ops, its the "Duplicate of" field, done it
<noodles775> Great.
<wgrant> joaopinto: Why would you remove the duplicate marker just because of that?
<wgrant> apport is generally right.
<joaopinto> wgrant, because 1) I can't confirm that is a duplicate 2) I am unable to follow up the bug handling, which is the entire purpose of reporting a bug
<wgrant> joaopinto: With apport it's different. Trust apport. It is usually right. The original should be publicised eventually.
<wgrant> Plus if it's a duplicate, you are not necessarily required.
<joaopinto> wgrant, Is not the bug that needs me, I am the one needing the bug fixed
<joaopinto> apport maybe right, that does not help me :)
<wgrant> A triager will make the bug public eventually.
<wgrant> You're just making everything harder by unmarking it.
<joaopinto> wgrant, it's a serious bug, i can't login into msn using empathy, your statements use the "will make", "is usually", that is all very uncertain to me, are you in contact with the person that will triage the bug, or that just a guess ?
<joaopinto> from my perspective, I have a bug, I have reported, I was informed that it maybe already been report, but I have no information if the initial report is beeing worked or not
<joaopinto> if the initial bug report gets public I will handle my own record and set it as duplicate
<lamalex> Hey eveyone, launchpad doesn't appear to be taking my strings from bzr?
<lamalex> can anyone help me figure out why
<beuno> lamalex, what do you mean taking your strings?
<lamalex> beuno: it's not importing my translations
<lamalex> i have it set to do a bzr import
<lamalex> what does it look for when doing the import?
<lamalex> Ah, does the .pot need to be in bzr?
<lamalex> beuno: ?
<beuno> lamalex, I don't know much about translations, but henninge, jtv, danilos and dpm do
<jtv> lamalex: do you have a url for the release series in question?
<jtv> lamalex: and yes, you do need a template otherwise not much importing is going to happen.  :)
<lamalex> jtv: ah, mine is autogenerated. I don't know why I'd assume that lp would autogenit for me..
<jtv> lamalex: we're hoping to support that at some point, but even then it's going to be "most common cases" only.
<lamalex> gotcha
<lamalex> ok, so I pushed my .pot to bzr. How long should it take to import?
<beuno> jtv, danilos, jml, at some point we need to figure out how to make this whole thing easier
<beuno> everyone gets lost in translations
<jtv> lamalex: hopefully within the hour
<lamalex> beuno: it seems like a lot of magic
<jml> beuno, heh, yes
<beuno> lamalex, it is, and we need people to know how it works  ;)
<beuno> magicians are so 18th century
<beuno> jml, I fell in love with your headphones
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting offline 10.00-10.30 UTC 1st Oct -- http://is.gd/3MyHY | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<VK7HSE> Hey I know I live under a rock, but are bug reports no longer possible via the web interface? because when clicking on the "report a bug" (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zlib/+filebug) you get redirected to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is this normal now?
<maxb> VK7HSE: apparently. there is widespread gnashing of teeth
<maxb> You can append ?no-redirect to the url
<Ursinha> VK7HSE, what maxb said :)
<VK7HSE> Ahh! not an issue just got me a tad confused when I was going in circles! ;)
<liw> I can't edit the description of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/421318, I get ""Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document."
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421318 in totem "totem crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Triaged]
<Ursinha> liw, this is bug 423924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423924 in malone "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document when updating bug description" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423924
<Ursinha> liw, happened to me, and insisting made it go away :/
<liw> good, then it's known, thanks
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu  click 'Report a bug" takes me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs   "you can file one via Launchpad." which takes me back to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<CarlFK> I turned off edge, same thing
<idnar> CarlFK: doesn't that help page give a different URL to use?
<CarlFK>  hggdh in #u-bugs is not having this problem
<idnar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<CarlFK> idnar: yes
<idnar> hmm, okay, then I don't know
<idnar> if I visit http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect then I don't get redirected
<CarlFK> it is doing a redirect or something... trying to figure out if FF will show me those
<hggdh> I can confirm that I get sent to +filebug on Edge.
<Ursinha> CarlFK, you can append ?no-redirect to the url
<CarlFK> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug?no-redirect
<CarlFK> that;s jsut for me... stand by...
<CarlFK> this is looking good
<Ursinha> CarlFK, yes, the ubuntu process to file a bug changed, so you have to append the no-redirect for it to go to lp
<Ursinha> it's explained in the page you are redirected to :)
<hggdh> Ursinha: I did not have the no-redirect...
<Ursinha> hggdh, what do you mean?
<hggdh> when I was checking CarlFK statement, I clicked on "report a bug", and got sent directly to +filebug
<hggdh> this was on edge
<hggdh> still happening :-)
<hggdh> Ursinha: ^^
<Ursinha> hggdh, in this case I'll have to check
<hggdh> perhaps membership in some group makes a difference? Or cache?
<ScottK> hggdh: Ubuntu bug squad (or whatever it's called now) doesn't get the redirect.
<ScottK> The assumption is you'll know if you should use the web U/I or ubuntu-bug
<hggdh> ScottK: ah, there it is. Thank you.
<Ursinha> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> You're welcome
<CarlFK> hggdh: Ursinha - thanks.  was making me dizzy
<jkakar> Is it intentional that there's no obvious way, on the milestone page, to tell if the milestone is active or not?
<mahfouz> i cannot updates bug reports at the moment
<mahfouz> is it possible that there is a bug in the new functionality
<Ursinha> mahfouz, I think you hit bug 423924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423924 in malone "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document when updating bug description" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423924
<Ursinha> is that what's happening to you?
<mahfouz> yes, it's like in the png posted
<mahfouz> thanks for pointing me
<mahfouz> I will mark as affected
<Ursinha> thanks for letting usknow mahfouz
<Ursinha> *us know
<jeromeg> hello
<jeromeg> I would like to "unsuscribe" from Launchpad, how can I do thatN
<jeromeg> ?
<Ursinha> jeromeg, if you're not using your account anymore, at the bottom of your profile page you have the "Deactivate your account" link
<jeromeg> mmm, can't find it here
<mahfouz> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/47
<jeromeg> ok, got it
<jeromeg> thank you
<slayton> I'm hosting a project with and I performed my initial bzr push to launchpad a few days ago and noticed this morning that there is a section of a file that needs to be removd
<slayton> how can I go about getting rid of an old commit from the history of the code?
<slayton> *with launchpad
<Ursinha> slayton, well, I guess removing the branch would do what you want
<Ursinha> rockstar, ^
<rockstar> slayton, well, you'll probably want to delete the branch from launchpad first.
<rockstar> slayton, I'm assuming it's a file that has a password or something confidential in it?
<slayton> something like that
<slayton> how do I delete a branch from launchpad
<Ursinha> slayton, when you're in the branch, there's the "Delete branch" option in the right portlet
<Ursinha> in the branch page in Launchpad, I mean
<slayton> ok thanks
<jkakar> sinzui: Before I file a bug, is this expected behaviour: I'm a driver in the landscape-project project group, and landscape and landscape-client projects, by way of being a member of the landscape team.
<jkakar> sinzui: If I navigate an open milestone via the project group I have no means to edit it (to close it in this case).
<sinzui> hmm
<jkakar> sinzui: But if I get to the same milestone via one of the projects I'm able to do so.
<jkakar> sinzui: It's not too big a deal for me right now, given that I can easily change my navigation behaviour, but one place it causes problems is in launchpadlib-based scripts.
<sinzui> projectgroup milestones are virtual
<sinzui> jkakar: They are created for the view based on the name string and the product it is pared with. They are only usable for presenting reports
<jkakar> sinzui: The script we use to mark all bugs as 'Fix Released' and close a milestone operates on the project group, not individual projects.  All of a sudden, after the recent rollout we're getting a 500 error when the scripts tried to deactivate the milestone.
<sinzui> jkakar: I can send you the script I use to do that
<jkakar> sinzui: I *think* this behaviour worked before the rollout, but I could be mistaken, I know there's been some changes to our script recently.
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> jkakar: projectgroup milestones have never been in the database
<jkakar> sinzui: That would be appreciated, thanks.
<jkakar> sinzui: Okay.  So, do you think this is a bug?  It *feels* like a bug from a user experience point of view, but I can understand if the model doesn't necessarily explicitly provide project group milestones.
<sinzui> no it is by design.
<jkakar> sinzui: Okay, then I'll file a bug. :)
<sinzui> jkakar: consider this...
<sinzui> the milestone names are a set create from all sub projects. we do not know if those milestones *are* the same. we are guessing.
<jkakar> sinzui: Ah, I see.
<jkakar> sinzui: So, I guess there's no way to "create a milestone" for a project group, either?
<sinzui> jkakar: This nasty approach is also what prevents two series in a project to have the same milestone name. We are forcing projects to have unique milestones to improve our chances of guessing.
<jkakar> sinzui: Okay, well I guess I won't file a bug, but will just mention that this is surprising and a bit suboptimal as far as user experience goes.
<sinzui> jkakar: We all want that feature. It would be like carpetbombing all projects by creating series and milestones to accomplish its goal.
<jkakar> sinzui: I think adding a comment on the project group view of a milestone that says "Edit this milestone for _project A_, _project B_ and _project C_" could help, with _project A_, etc. being links to the edit page.
<sinzui> jkakar: We want to do, but we need to do it gracefully.
<sinzui> jkakar: indeed that is a bug and one that we can fix this release.
<jkakar> sinzui: Yeah, makes sense.  I'd rather live without it a bit longer while waiting for the graceful solution than doing something hasty that will make things more confusing. :)
<jkakar> sinzui: Thanks for explaining the rationale behind the behaviour.
#launchpad 2009-10-01
<jamalta> I have a question regarding PPA's.. now, I understand the concept of PPA's but wouldn't it be useful to be able to somehow link PPA's to projects?
<lifeless> it would indeed
<jamalta> lifeless: is that something that is being planned at all? just curious
<lifeless> I'm not tracking soyuz [the ppa area] closely enough to say. I encourage you to file a bug though.
<jamalta> lifeless: oh! so that's what soyuz is
<jamalta> ok thanks!
<jamalta> there's 2 bugs that ask for this feature, awesome
<lifeless> what are their numbers?
<jamalta> #245183 and #205637
<lifeless> bug #245183 bug #205637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245183 in soyuz "Can't easily link a project and its PPA" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205637 in soyuz "Should be able to associate PPA packages with projects" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205637
<jamalta> ah sorry, didn't know the bot expected "bug" before the #
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> I've added a comment that they are likely a dupe
<lifeless> thanks for spotting that
<jamalta> lifeless: np
* Ursinha-afk changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting offline 10.00-10.30 UTC 1st Oct -- http://is.gd/3MyHY | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<snaggen> I have problems with VCS-import for irssi-xmpp. It seems that there are some ssh-key or some CVS equivalent that needs to be accepted according to the log. Is this the place to get help?
<spm> snaggen: ahh you're back; just as I was cursing you for leaving before I could respond. ;-) Yes!
<snaggen> :)
<snaggen> Lost my network
<snaggen> got it back now
<spm> snaggen: heh. we've all been there. So is this the one you're having issues with: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/irssi-xmpp/main
<snaggen> yes
<spm> sweet. oki. lemme fix that...
<snaggen> great!
<spm> actually - that's a cvs import; we normally only see those ones on SVN's.
<spm> mwhudson: ^^ is the fix signififcantly different?
<snaggen> spm: yes it is a cvs import... that is why I set it up to begin with, CVS is just a pain :)
<mwhudson> spm: probably not
 * mwhudson looks
<spm> I'm assuming dupe the cvs cmd from the log; run that and manualy accept on the importds
<mwhudson> spm: yep
<mwhudson> spm: though "ssh anoncvs@cvs.cybione.org" is probably enough
<spm> yup. added to known_hosts. easy. will update the docco...
 * spm waves away that which is more useful ;-)
 * mwhudson mumbles something like CheckHostIP no
<spm> la la la la I can't hear your mumbling la la la
<spm> bother galapagos has a diff known_hosts to the other two.
<spm> about to manually kill the existing hung import; and kick it off again.
<spm> mwhudson: what the... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32771033/irssi-xmpp-main-log.txt ? when I manually ran the cvs it was working. ???
<mwhudson> spm: odd
<timClicks> is there a way to configure mailing lists to default to reply to the list, rather than the sender?
<jtv> timClicks: I don't know, but may I recommend against doing that?  It leads to trouble time and again.
<timClicks> jtv: :) indeed, but it's a realatively tight knit group
<jtv> timClicks: the person who knows everything about mailing lists is barry
<timClicks> we're just a bit rushed atm, I think - attempting to coordinate response to some of the disasters in asia/pacific
<timClicks> see http://tr.im/nz_sahana_cluster and https://launchpad.net/~sahana-nz
<mrevell> *** Launchpad Code Hosting going offline between 10am and 10.30am UTC for a hardware upgrade. ***
<bialix> hi, personal page on LP now has 2 links: Related software and Related projects. But both shown the same information. What's the reason?
<wgrant> bialix: 'Related software' will also show packages if you have any associated.
<bialix> ah
<bialix> I've missed that because I've no packages
<bialix> thanks
<lodder> If you do a translation for example from english to dutch does the po file appears in the trunk of the newly translated language
<bialix> lodder: by default: no
<mac_v> hi... is bzr down?
<mrevell> mac_v: See the channel topic.
<mac_v> oh!
<mac_v> mrevell: thanks ;)
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Code hosting offline 10.00-10.40 UTC 1st Oct -- http://is.gd/3MyHY | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<lodder> If you do a translation for example from english to dutch does the po file appears in the trunk of the newly translated language
<jtv> lodder: a language doesn't have a trunk
<lodder> ok
<jtv> but the language will start showing up in the full lists of translations for that template.
<lodder> but I mean how to get the language po file in the trunk
<jtv> Just start translating and it will appear magically.
<lodder> jtv: I translated already but isn't appearing in the trunk
<jtv> lodder: do you have a URL for me?
<jtv> Also, have you set your preferred languages?  Some listings only show languages that you have selected.
<jtv> Whoops, have to run; back in a few
<lodder>  jtv hi
<lodder> I have to Set translations export branch when i give in my branch lp:time-drive i get invalid value
<lodder> jtv: ^ ^
<JanC> huh, why does "Report a bug" on the launchpad page for a project outside Ubuntu redirect me to a wiki page that explains how to file bugs in Ubuntu?
<JanC> oh, no, they pointed to the ubuntu package bugs on their home page, sorry
<jtv> lodder: have you tried the UI for finding & selecting the branch?  There may be some mistake in the format of the URL
<lodder> jtv: yes
<lodder> it can't find thing
<jtv> lodder: then maybe you're not the owner of that branch?
<lodder> no i'm not the owner but I can do everyting else
<lodder> i'm in the owner group
<lodder> jtv: you know anything about qt ui files to translate to po files
<jtv> lodder: no, I'm not a QT person...  About the branch: it needs to be a branch that you own.  We have a bug open for allowing branches where the owner is a team you're a member of, but for now, you'll have to set ownership to yourself; select the branch for export; and then set ownership back to the team.
<lodder> yea i know but i make a separate branch
<lodder> jtv: you know somebody might know?
<jtv> lodder: I'm asking around for someone who knows about QT UI files.
<lodder> ok thx
<lodder> jtv: can i instead of rosetta do the export do the export manually?
<miha> i wonder how to properly translate singular/plural forms
<miha> such as	 %sRemoved: %d director$y|ies$, %d file$|s$, %d symlink$|s$
<jtv> lodder: if you like... but what exactly is the problem now with the branch exports?  Did you try changing the owner to yourself first?
<booooooooooooooo> what is thsi channel is ?
<jtv> lodder: Riddell here might know
<miha> anyone?
<jtv> miha: there are two separate English strings for singular and plural
<booooooooooooooo> hey what is launchpad
<lodder> hi Riddell , do you know something about qt ui and translation?
<miha> jtv is that reference to another translation
<miha> or i just write singular, plural endings?
<Riddell> lodder: a bit, what's the question?
<miha> in my language
<jtv> miha: it may be easier to have an example... what language is that?
<miha> slovenian, form of slavic
<miha> for singular i'd say Odstranjeno: %d imenik
<miha> for plural
<miha> Odstranjeno: %d imenikov
<lodder> wel i need to know how to get ui files to translate and back I found out I could you use pylupdate4 and lconvert to get the po files
<jtv> Ah, I believe that's what my grandma spoke.
<miha> jtv really?
<miha> :)
<miha> #ubuntu-si be good grandson :)
<jtv> miha: not sure, because I don't speak it myself.  But anyway,
<Riddell> lodder: what translation method are you using?  Qt, plain gettext or KDE?
<miha> so my guess would be
<lodder> riddel i use po files so i thinkg it's gettext
<miha> Odstranjeno: %d imenik$|ov$
<lodder> it's for use in rosetta
<miha> imenik for singular, imenikov for plural?
<jtv> miha: (sorry, several conversations at the same time here)
<miha> no problem
<miha> i'll wait
<miha> i dont want to have my name under some n00b mess
<Riddell> lodder: how are you loading the .ui file?  by compiling to python or loading at runtime?
<jtv> miha: you get two strings in English, and for Slovenian, there is a plural formula that says "if X == 1, use translation form 0.  Otherwise, use form 1."
<miha> well actually it is more complicated than that :)
<lodder> by compiling to py with pyrcc
<miha> 1,2,3-4, 5-more
<miha> but let's say we survive your english centric ways
<jtv> miha: me, English-centric?  Ha!
<miha> :)
<miha> first we have dual form
<miha> 2 is special case
<jtv> miha: ah I see now; I thought sl had 3 forms and then I thought you said it had only 2, but it has 4
<miha> about only language beside sanskrt that has it
<jtv> miha: the plural expression is (n%100==1 ? 1 : n%100==2 ? 2 : n%100==3 || n%100==4 ? 3 : 0)
<miha> but cause word endings match counting word
<jtv> miha: which form is which is shown here: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+languages/sl
<miha> 3-4 are special cases for most sentences
<miha> 5 is definetly plural
<jtv> miha: now, for a string that has a number in it the English has two forms, but you translate to these 4 forms for different values of the number.
<lodder> Riddell: by compiling to py with pyrcc
<miha> jtv that's yet another stuff
<miha> ordering counting words
<miha> 101st
<miha> sto-prvi (hundred first)
<Riddell> lodder: pyuic you mean?p
<jtv> miha: most of this doesn't matter to LP or gettext because it only knows to create "an array of translations" for the different forms that such a message can take.
<lodder> Riddell: yea my bad
<miha> jtv sure, but at the moment i'm lost how technically do that :)
<miha> hehe
<jtv> miha: in the Launchpad UI?  Or in gettext files?
<miha> launchpad?
<Riddell> lodder: pyuic will use Qt's translation method which isn't gettext and isn't supported by rosetta (or anything except Qt)
<lodder> Riddell: do you know a way where i could make use of gettext?
<Riddell> lodder: I tend to load uic files are runtime and overload the translation method to do translations with gettext
<Riddell> lodder: I'm currently looking for an example
<miha> i see topic on #ubuntu-si about launchpad translator's "party"
<miha> for some release, right? :)
<jtv> miha: don't know, you should ask in an Ubuntu channel.  :)
<miha> jtv for now, help me with example
<jtv> miha: digging one up right now
<lodder> Riddell: that would be nice, if it could get it figured out
<miha> 	 %sRemoved: %d director$y|ies$, %d file$|s$, %d symlink$|s$
<jtv> miha: pretty far out for an example
<miha> Odstranjeno: %d imenik$|ov$, %d datotek$a|$, %d simbolčn$a|ih$ povezav$a|$
<miha> i get the easier ones just well
<miha> for singular gotta be imen, datoteka, simbolična povezava
<jtv> miha: remember, separate strings.  In English, singular: "Removed: %d directory" and plural: "Removed: %d directories"
<miha> imenik, datoteka, simbolična povezava
<miha> for plural imenikov, datotek, simboličnih povezav
<miha> that's gotta come out of it
<jtv> miha: you would translate that combination to 4 separate versions of that entire string
<miha> did i guess format fine?
<jtv> miha: hang on, still looking for a practical example
<miha> it's like $|s$ just endings are a bit longer than that :)
<jtv> miha: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/expono/trunk/+pots/expono/sl/247/+translate
<jtv> miha: under Slovenian[0] you translate "%d followers" for numbers 5, 6 etc.
<jtv> miha: under Slovenian[1] you translate the same string for numbers like 1 and 101.
<jtv> miha: under Slovenian[2] you again translate the whole string for numbers 2, 102 etc.
<miha> jtv i told you this is about ordering, not counting
<miha> for counting there are cases 1,2, 3-4, 5-more
<miha> for ordering these numbers are valid
<miha> 101 imenikov, 5 imenikov
<miha> 1 imenik
<miha> 2 imenika
<miha> 3 imeniki, 4 imeniki
<miha> 5 imenikov
<miha> 101 imenikov
<jtv> miha: so you're saying the choice of forms is not correct for Slovenian?
<miha> it is perfectly correct for
<miha> 1st folder, 2nd folder, 3rd folder, 101st folder
<Riddell> lodder: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/282949/
<miha> we are small nation and understand we gotta live by what we have :)
<Riddell> lodder: so that's replacing the uic.properties.Properties._string method with one of our own which changes how translations are looked up
<miha> jtv i might be ignorant about senior decisions in ubuntu slo community
<Riddell> lodder: the last line shows how to load a ui file at runtime
<Riddell> lodder: do you know how to use gettext?
<jtv> miha: I don't think this has much to do with ubuntu; it's probably a choice made somewhere upstream, e.g. gnome.
<miha> jtv: i can live with just cases 1 and plural (2,3,4 dont sound with plural for 5 or more)
<miha> dont sound too bad
<miha> so english style plural would do
<miha> it would be a bit wrong for 2,3,4 but we can live with tht :)
<jtv> miha: so for ordering you've got separate forms for 1 and 101?
<miha> ordering is much like english
<miha> prvi (first) sto-prvi (hunder-first)
<miha> hundred-first
<miha> drugi sto-drugi
<miha> 2nd one hundred second
<jtv> miha: gettext of course doesn't know or care whether you're ordering or counting... are you saying you have separate forms for 1 and 101?
<miha> no look for counting 101 comes under 5 or more
<jtv> miha: so the forms are separate for 1 and 101.
<miha> oh
<miha> i'm wrong
<idnar> they're separate in English, too
<miha> sto-en vojak, sto-dva vojaka sto-trije vojaki, sto-pet vojakov
<lodder> Riddell: well i don't know much about getttexty
<lodder> Riddell: well i don't know much about getttext
<miha> jtv damn i'm not so sure about my language lol
<miha> i studied much more english grammar than slovenian grammar :9
<idnar> 1st item / 101st item for ordering, 1 item / 101 items for counting
<jtv> miha: please don't throw the Slovenian text at me; I can't read it anyway and I have a lot of things to deal with at the same time.
<miha> sorry jtv
<miha> back to my original question
<jtv> miha: so as idnar points out, if the problem is with 1st and 101st, it's probably not an issue for the translations.
<idnar> jtv: it seems like the %100 rule you mentioned earlier only makes sense for ordering
<miha> such as	 %sRemoved: %d director$y|ies$, %d file$|s$, %d symlink$|s$
<idnar> I don't understand how any of this fits together, though
<jtv> idnar: I didn't mention a rule, just trying to match what miha is saying to the plural formula  :-)
<lodder> Riddell: I don't really understand it then how to get the po file, this is how i make use of it now http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~time-drive-devel/time-drive/trunk/annotate/head%3A/timedrive/app.py
<idnar> < jtv> miha: the plural expression is (n%100==1 ? 1 : n%100==2 ? 2 : n%100==3 || n%100==4 ? 3 : 0)
<idnar> sorry, that's what I meant by "rule"
<miha> idnar so i write 4 forms in this translation
<miha> or two? :)
<jtv> idnar: ah :-)
<jtv> miha: you always write 4
<miha> jtv ahh ok, interesting, thx!
<jtv> miha: because gettext only knows how to do 1 thing: look up the right form for the number it gets.
<idnar> the english version only has 2 forms
<idnar> so I don't understand
<jtv> Based on that one formula that idnar just quoted.
<miha> jtv i get it yes
<miha> idnar this would work if you translate 1st, 101st, 2nd 102nd
<miha> idnar in this case i guess it applies to english
<jtv> idnar, implementation trivia: right around the time we hard-coded 4 forms in LP to solve performance problems, the Arabic team was deciding (we found out later) that they needed 6 forms, not 4.  :)
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<idnar> sure, but "%sRemoved: %d director$y|ies$, %d file$|s$, %d symlink$|s$" doesn't have 4 forms as far as I can tell
<jtv> idnar: it might in some languages
<idnar> so clearly I'm missing something
<idnar> does the last form always get used for "missing" forms, or something?
<idnar> actually, that doesn't make sense either
<miha> idnar: i'd guess it is about 'st, nd, rd, th' for odering in english
<idnar> there must be some way that a different plural is invoked
<miha> 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th
<jtv> And the answer for that seems to be "don't do it."  :)
<idnar> because it wouldn't make any sense to display "101 directory" in English
<miha> 101st directory?
<miha>  101th directory?
<idnar> so something must be informing gettext whether to use counting or ordering formula
<jtv> idnar: there is no ordering formula
<idnar> (n%100==1 ? 1 : n%100==2 ? 2 : n%100==3 || n%100==4 ? 3 : 0) only makes sense for ordering, as far as I can tell
<jtv> In fact off the top of my head I can't of any other languages besides English where this matters when writing numbers in their digit forms.
<miha> idnar actually in slovenian word endings kinda match counting word ending
<idnar> I don't see how that formula could ever let you achieve correct results for counting in english
<miha> jtv: i learned 1st and stuff in school :)
<idnar> because it selects the same form for 1 and for 101
<miha> idnar how do you say 101th.. or one hundred first
<idnar> miha: 101st
<idnar> but the string you were trying to translate has counting, not ordering
<miha> en vojak (one soldier) sto en vojak (one hundred one soldier)
<idnar> and I would assume there are plenty of examples of counting in many different applications
<miha> pet vojakov (five soldiers) sto pet vojakov (hundred five soldiers)
<idnar> what I'm saying is, I don't know anything about gettext or rosetta or whatever
<miha> dva vojaka (two soldiers) sto dva vojaka (hundred two soldiers)
<idnar> but if that formula is always applied, then english strings using counting would always be wrong
<miha> see how word ending of 'vojak'
<miha> -zero, -a
<miha> i must say vojaka if %d is 2 or 102 or...
<miha> not vojak
<miha> or vojakov
<idnar> miha: sure, I'm just talking about the English case
<miha> ok
<miha> so thx for answers, 4 forms :)
<miha> in old days
<miha> we just used english plural for everything
<miha> it was least bad option :)
<lodder> Riddell: still here?
<miha> 1 files isnt as bad as 100 file
<Riddell> lodder: oh aye, gettext
<lodder> I tried it with the loadui but it fails
<lodder> Riddell: I have no clue how I could do it it's a nice example but what about the po files,
<Riddell> here's loading gettext and settings the translation domain (i.e. the name of the .po file) http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/
<mat_t> beuno: I'm trying to add a comment to bug #77010 and I'm getting a following error:Error
<mat_t> The following errors were encountered:
<mat_t>     * Object: , name: u'dead-ayatana'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in module-init-tools "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<lodder> Riddell: what is the paste id?
<Riddell> lodder: sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/282966/
<lodder> Riddell: I'm completly lost now :(
<Riddell> lodder: for turning .ui files into .pot files in KDE we have a script called  extractrc then use xgettext
<mat_t> beuno: ok, the comment has actually been added, even though I was getting the error
<Riddell> lodder:
<lodder> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> lodder: translations are like this, you get lost in all the little things that need done
<lodder> Riddell: yea
<lodder> a bit of help would be welcome and it's my first time i'm doing soemthing like this
<Riddell> lodder: you need to do three things  1) turn .ui file into .pot file  2) get your app using gettext  3) load the .ui file at runtime translating strings with gettext as it does so
<lodder> Riddell: you call the _(str)?
<Riddell> lodder: you call  _("foo") any time there's a user visible string to be translated
<Riddell> maybe you don't have any in your code if they're all in the .ui  file
<lodder> Riddell: could help me if i send you my code?
<lodder> so i can learn by example?
<lodder> Riddell: I have in my code it's with threads and all but If I put the _(str) in a __init__.py can all py files under the folder make use of it?
<lodder> Riddell: or do i put it in each file that uses _()
<Riddell> lodder: should work in __init__.py
<Riddell> lodder: http://websvn.kde.org:80/trunk/KDE/kdeutils/printer-applet/Messages.sh?view=markup is an example KDE style script to geneate the .pot file, you run it with extract-messages.sh
<beuno> mat_t, doesn't sounds very good, but it also sounds like dead-ayatana is the wrong project?
<lodder> Riddell: i don't have extract-messages.sh
<Riddell> lodder: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=extract-messages.sh&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<lodder> Riddell: ok the extract message is thus purly kde,
<lodder> Riddell: could I ask you a favour? I know you helped me already a lot but could you halp me modify this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~time-drive-devel/time-drive/trunk/annotate/head%3A/timedrive/app.py for the translation?
<mat_t> beuno: hm, you can go ahead and try for yourself - see if you get the same error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/77010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in module-init-tools "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lodder> Riddell: thx in advance
<Riddell> lodder: did you get the .pot file generated?
<lodder> Riddell: no not yet but I have a pot file from the normal py files already
<lodder> I need to make a second one
<Riddell> lodder: did  you get the .ui file loading at runtime?
<lodder> Riddell: no, there for the link so you can show me with my code I understand
<beuno> mat_t, is that the original URL you added the comment in?
<mat_t> yes
<beuno> mat_t, adding a comment worked just fine
<mat_t> hm, ok then
<mat_t> :)
<beuno> mat_t, still, the error handlig is bad
<mat_t> well, yes
<beuno> so that we will fix in the lazr-js sprint before UDS
<beuno> that's one of the focuses of the sprint
<Riddell> lodder: well what's the issue?  instead of the self.ui = Ui_MainWindow() self.ui.setupUi(self) lines  you want a uic.loadUi("myfile.ui", self) line
<lodder> ah ok
<lodder> I'll try it at one
<lodder> Riddell: when I do uic.loadUi("myfile.ui", self) the self.ui isn't working any more
<lodder> Riddell: and from messages.sh $EXTRACTRC is empty here
<lodder> i use gnome at the moment
<Riddell> lodder: true self.ui will change, you can do  self.ui = self  for a quick fix
<lodder> Riddell: and with out a quick fix
<Riddell> lodder: sed s/self.ui/self/
<Riddell> lodder: extract-messages.sh doesn't set $EXTRACTRC?
<lodder> no
<lodder> but I have fixed it ok
<lodder> now I have that working and the ui is read form the file
<lodder> Riddell: do I need to change anything to my setup.py so it takes the ui files with it?
<lodder> and what about http://paste.ubuntu.com/282949/ how do i implemented it?
<Riddell> lodder: yes you'll need to tell setup.py to install somewhere sensible.  /usr/share/<appname>/file.ui is sensible,  then point uic.loadUi at the version there
<Riddell> lodder: do you have the gettext stuff in?
<lodder> Riddell: ok, and I have a qrc file also
<lodder> do you have the gettext stuff in? what do you mean
<lodder> Riddell: when i do the uic I lost all my icons :(
<Riddell> lodder: shrug, I don't know how your icons are loaded, maybe the .qrc file has to be in the same place as the .ui file
<mat_t> beuno: ha, got the same error again
<beuno> mat_t, screenshot?
<beuno> on the same bug?
<mat_t> beuno: yes, on a different machine
<beuno> mat_t, so maybe there's a problem in LP
<beuno> maybe deryck can look at oops reports
<mat_t> beuno: will send you a screenshot
<beuno> mat_t, thanks
<deryck> beuno, can you point me at a bug or something to catch me up to the discussion?
<beuno> deryck,
<beuno> 07:39 < mat_t> beuno: I'm trying to add a comment to bug #77010 and I'm getting a following error:Error
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in module-init-tools "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<beuno> 07:39 < mat_t> The following errors were encountered:
<beuno> 07:39 < mat_t>     * Object: , name: u'dead-ayatana'
<deryck> ah, good ol' dead-ayatana
<mat_t> beuno: sent
<deryck> mat_t, are you trying to comment while changing the bugtask table on the bug?
<mat_t> deryck: no
<deryck> mat_t, ok, thanks.  I'm looking into it now.
<deryck> mat_t, can you or beuno fwd me the screenshot?
<mat_t> deryck: email?
<deryck> mat_t, deryck.hodge at canonical.
<deryck> mat_t, let me rephrase my earlier question -- did you try to submit you comment from the comment form at the bottom of the page, or the form at the top that is revealed when you click the triangle icon?
<matsubara> Ursinha, Chex, rockstar, bigjools, danilo__, sinzui, allenap: LP production meeting in 35 min at #launchpad-meeting. If you're a TL and can't make the meeting, please send someone to cover for you. Thanks
<sinzui> barry: can you take my place in the Launchpad production merit meeting
<rowinggolfer> I am desperately seeking a mentor to help me use the translations feature of launchpad for my project.
<rowinggolfer> I have got as far as creating a *.po file.
<rowinggolfer> however, the app uses qt. (pyqt to be precise)
<rowinggolfer> perhaps a kubuntu dev could tell me if *.ts files and *.po are compatible or convertible?
<matsubara> Ursinha, can you help rowinggolfer?
<Ursinha> matsubara, I don't know how to help him :/
<Ursinha> henninge, do you know?
<henninge> rowinggolfer: I am sorry, I cannot help you there. Maybe jtv could but you couldn't you also ask for help in the kubuntu channel?
<rowinggolfer> matsubara: Ursinha, no worries. i have volunteers to do Spanish and now French
<rowinggolfer> henninge: will do.
<henninge> rowinggolfer: I understand correctly, that you have not yet been able to create a .po/.pot file?
<rowinggolfer> no, I have made a .po file for a small part of the gui.
<rowinggolfer> qt-designer created it
<henninge> rowinggolfer: so is your question about how to get it into Launchpad?
<henninge> There I could help.
<rowinggolfer> yes.
<matsubara> thanks henninge and Ursinha
<rowinggolfer> henninge: my major concern is wasting people's time.
<rowinggolfer> having a Spanish and French version of the app is of little to no concern of me... but I wouldn't want someone to spend hours creating a translation I can't use.
<rowinggolfer> and it was a bit of a hack getting this one *.po file
<rowinggolfer> heaven knows if I could utilise a *.pot
<henninge> rowinggolfer: the po file that you get extracted from your source code is called a PO template, hence name .pot.
<henninge> rowinggolfer: If you want to have your app translated in Launchpad, you will still read up on how the whole localization process works.
<henninge> rowinggolfer: you'll find information on our help wiki: https://help.launchpad.net/
<henninge> rowinggolfer: but that does not explain the part that needs to be done on your side to get the template out of the software and the translations back in.
<henninge> rowinggolfer: reading up on gettext might be a good start.
<henninge> but I have to go now, sorry.
<ikanobori> Dear sirs, how do I make Launchpad recognize me when I commit.
<ikanobori> (my ssh key is saved at Launchpad)
<beuno> ikanobori, make sure that your commit identity has your email
<beuno> (bzr whoami)
<beuno> and that you have that email address registered in Launchpad
<ikanobori> beuno: Aha, thanks :-)
<beuno> mrevell, kfogel, we should make this more obvious  ^
<ikanobori> And how to set my identity?
<beuno> *somehow*
<ikanobori> Ah, found it.
<rowinggolfer> I know henninge is away, but I fear he is wrong that *.po == *.pot
<rowinggolfer> .po I can make.
<rowinggolfer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erowinggolfer/openmolar/trunk/revision/368/src/openmolar/translations/main.po
<rowinggolfer> but that's no blinking use to anyone.
<rowinggolfer> unless I am missing something here?
<rowinggolfer> is the english .po == .pot ?
<rowinggolfer> reading from https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject BTW.
<rowinggolfer> either way, mine got rejected :(
<matsubara> rowinggolfer, I think po is a file for a specific language while pot is the template
<Meths> I thought a pot compiled to a po, so being similar to a ts compiling to a qm in PyQt?  I haven't found any PyQt i18n literature that mentions po or pot though.
<matsubara> rowinggolfer, so from what little I understand from this issue, I think you need some way for your application to generate a .pot file which you then upload to LP. LP will generate .po files for each language available and then translation volunteers will use the po file to translate your software in their languages
<matsubara> that's my understanding of it and of course I might be wrong and would be happy to be corrected :-)
<matsubara> rowinggolfer, so since the Translations guys who can help you out are not around atm, I suggest you to ask in https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+addquestion
<matsubara> rowinggolfer, once you ask there, let me know the question URL and I'll assign to someone who can definitely answer that for you.
<rowinggolfer> matsubara: thanks.
<rowinggolfer> found my answer now http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#Template
<rowinggolfer> xgettext creates a file named domainname.po. You should then rename it to domainname.pot.
<rowinggolfer> it then goes on to explain why it doesn't... for "historical reasons" do that outa the box :(
<matsubara> rowinggolfer, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/6274 and https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/35181 might help you out as well
<rowinggolfer> matsubara: thanks.
<rowinggolfer> Actually, for my app, the gnu way is better than the qt way.
<rowinggolfer> I think I'm done. thanks all.
<matsubara> rowinggolfer, sure, np. :-)
<DKcross> hello people , i have problem with bzr
<matsubara> DKcross, what problem/
<DKcross> matsubara,
<DKcross> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<DKcross> matsubara, http://paste.ubuntu.com/283297/
<DKcross> run update, how?
<Meths> bzr update
<matsubara> thanks Meths :-)
<DKcross> mmm but
<DKcross> yes i was runing this command
<DKcross> :\
<DKcross> Meths,  matsubara  thanks
<Meths> You're welcome.
<Meths> matsubara: :)
#launchpad 2009-10-02
<mac9416> Hello, I am trying to run "bzr branch lp:~excid3/keryx/devel" and I get this: "Host key verification failed. bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist."
<mac9416> It didn't ask me for my SSH key passphrase as usual.
<mac9416> Perhaps it's because I created the key /before/ installing bzr and it somehow doesn't know how to use it?
<mwhudson> mac9416: that sounds more like ssh is bitching because you have an old key for bazaar.launchpad.net in known_hosts
<mac9416> mwhudson, OK, where is known_hosts?
<mwhudson> mac9416: are you on linux?
<mac9416> Yessir
<mwhudson> mac9416: ssh-keygen -R bazaar.launchpad.net will make ssh forget about the key it knows
<mac9416> OK
<mac9416> Output: "fopen: No such file or directory"
<mwhudson> !?
<mac9416> Haha
<mwhudson> mac9416: can you run "ssh <your lp login>@bazaar.launchpad.net" and pastebin what that says?
<mac9416> sure
<mac9416> mwhudson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/283454/
<mac9416> Doesn't look good :-(
<mac9416> Waaaaaaait....
<mwhudson> mac9416: did you get a chance to type "yes" to the question?
<mac9416> Hehehe
<mac9416> I'm used to commands defaulting to yes XD
<mac9416> Works now, thanks so much. :-)
<mwhudson> openssh is somewhat less trusted than most :-)
<mwhudson> np
<mwhudson> *trusting
<mac9416> BTW, it says "No shells on this server." then exits. :-P
<mac9416> But I guess I can't really expect to SSH into launchpad ;-P
<mwhudson> yes, that's expected
<mwhudson> but it's easier to see what's going on when you get bzr out of the way sometimes
<mac9416> Yeah, I see what you mean.
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<neonoe_> Hello, I am looking for a link describing all general services that launchpad provides. Do you have any good bookmarks? (with google, queries with words such as "forum" or "mailing-list" do not help)
<noodles775> neonoe_: have you looked at the tour?
<neonoe_> yes
<noodles775> That's the one link I'd recommend for describing all the general services that Launchpad provides.
<neonoe_> yes but it is not precise enough
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: noodles775 | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<noodles775> neonoe_: In what sense - what specific information are you after? (the sub-pages of the tour seem quite specific?)
<noodles775> For eg, https://edge.launchpad.net/+tour/bugs
<neonoe_> indeed. But are there newsgroups ?
<neonoe_> code search ?
<noodles775> neonoe_: newsgroups? There are mailing lists - and email interface for many things (such as bug communication, merge proposals for code etc.)
<noodles775> neonoe_: and you can browse the code of any open project on Launchpad, but not search (I'm not sure what you mean - search all projects for a specific piece of code?)
<neonoe_> indeed, you are right : newsgroup do not really matter if we have mailing-list
<neonoe_> in fact, I am looking for a collaboration tool in order to develop an mozilla addon
<neonoe_> and I found such link: http://www.mozdev.org/drupal/wiki/WhyMozdev
<neonoe_> Then, I wonder if i could make a comparison with launchpad
<noodles775> Yeah, that'd be interesting to see... I'm looking through it now.
<neonoe_> I tried to complete it with launchpad  in a new column
<neonoe_> but I am not sure that we can make it (but i would be interesting)
<neonoe_> s/i would/it would/
<noodles775> Yeah, there are certainly a lot of areas where Launchpad is much more than a code-hosting option (eg., see both translations and ubuntu package building/hosting on the tour), but it is also bug-reporting+code-hosting of course.
<noodles775> And Launchpad doesn't *yet* have a wiki option - but it's planned... :)
<neonoe_> exactly
<neonoe_> ok thank you for help
<noodles775> np
<neonoe_> noodles775: can we have a blog of the project ?
<neonoe_> with launchpad ?
<neonoe_> I should be more precise: a blog of the project that I could develop for example
<lifeless> you can make announcements
<lifeless> and there is RSS for them
<neonoe_> ok
<noodles775> neonoe_: and the announcements are displayed on the project's home page (see the right hand column on the Launchpad project itself).
<noodles775> https://launchpad.net/launchpad
<neonoe_> ok I understand
<lodder> Can you remove a translation template from launchpad?
<lodder> Can you remove a translation template from launchpad?
<mdke> lodder: you should open a question here for someone to take care of it, I think: https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta
<lodder> mdke: thx
<kfogel> beuno: yes.  Our rules for that are rather opaque to users.
<thumper> sinzui: http://greghaynes.github.com/kobby/ for kobby
<HelloCatFood1> Is there a way to search for bugs that haven't had any comments?
<mdeslaur> I've got a weird search bug with launchpad: click on Advanced search, check "In progress", enter "ubuntu-security" as bug subscriber, check "only bug with patches available". No results. Bug #430064 should show up in that query, but doesn't.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430064 in nginx "Security fix in recent release 0.6.39/DSA-1884-1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430064
<mdeslaur> oh, my bad
<mdeslaur> the attachments aren't tagged as patches
<mdeslaur> please ignore me
<noodles775> ah, what was it?
<Mez> 2 questions: what is "gravity" regarding a bug, and if it's not the "affects me too" - where do we find information for that?
<noodles775> Mez, where are you seeing the word "gravity"?
<Mez> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bugnumbers/yesterday.html# <--
<Mez> looks like LP
<Ursinha-afk> Mez, but it's not :)
<Ursinha> Mez, that is a report generated by qa team to make it look like lp
<noodles775> heh... like a mid-design-change version of lp ;)
<Ursinha> bdmurray, hey, I think you're the best person to talk to Mez what a bug gravity means
<matsubara> Mez, "Curious about how gravity is computed? See the legend at the bottom of the page."
<Mez> yeah, found that after :D
<matsubara> :-)
<ChogyDan> I'm getting this error: Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document.
<Ursinha> ChogyDan, this is a known bug
<ChogyDan> ok, thanks
<Ursinha> ChogyDan, bug 423924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423924 in malone "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document when updating bug description" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423924
<dbs> Is there any update to the open beta part of the roadmap? https://help.launchpad.net/API/Roadmap hasn't been updated since 2008 :(
<dbs> Our project is considering moving to launchpad.net, but we want to ensure that it will be easy to export our bug data etc if we decide to subsequently move on
<beuno> dbs, the API for bugs is mostly done
<beuno> as for getting your data, if you need to export it, and the API doesn't satisfy you, we will export it for you
<beuno> we've done it before
<dbs> beuno: good to know; I had been reading through the api docs and started wishing for a nice simple conneg with json output for a given bug / list of bugs, but we'll be happy with an API :)
<beuno> dbs, I can't think of any data you can't get out of the python API
<dbs> beuno: right-o, thanks a bunch
<beuno> dbs, np, and welcome  :)
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<mdz> what happened to the bug page link to +activity? I can't see one
<thumper> mdz: I think it was removed
<beuno> mdz, it was dropped, and we're working on getting all that interleaved in the comments
<beuno> "all that it has"
<beuno> mdz, if there's anything specific you miss, let us know so we can prioritize
<mdz> beuno: I miss having the link :-/
<mdz> I will be looking at a bug and think "when did this bug get assigned?" or "who updated the status last?"
<beuno> mdz, ok, I'll figure this out with deryck, either put the link back somewhere, or have a very short term plan to get all the information interleaved
<mdz> beuno: even if it's interleaved, it's much easier to answer that question by reading +activity than scanning through for interleaved comments
<beuno> mdz, I think that due to the amount of data, we will have to seperate comments from activity, or some activity, so maybe it will just be a toggle
<Noldorin> hello. how do i create a project group in launchpad?
<mrevell> Noldorin: Right now you need to file a request with us at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad --- here's our FAQ on the subject: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/210
<Noldorin> mrevell: ah, thanks. i was suspecting as much
<ahasenack> guys, I still get timeouts when trying to view a milestone in a project. This milestone has hundreds of private bugs. I'm wondering if it's related to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/268612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268612 in launchpad-foundations "Security adapter results should be cached" [High,Fix released]
<ahasenack> https://launchpad.net/landscape-project/+milestone/later is the milestone url, and this is the oops I just got: OOPS-1371A2189
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1371A2189
<rugby471> is there any way I can change my username on launchpad, I cannot seem to delete my ppa so it is dsiabled
<rugby471> *disabled
<rugby471> I want to change ~rugby471 to ~and471
<rugby471> is there anyone launchpad admin that can do this for me?
<jpds> rugby471: Best to file a quesiton about it here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion - so the admins can track it.
<rugby471> jpds: thankyou
<francisco_t> Hi, Is there a way to delete a empty PPA?
<ScottK> francisco_t: There is not.
<francisco_t> ok, thank you
<stefanlsd> Any known issue with staging.l.n atm?
<Noldorin> are the admins aware that there's a bug in setting bug supervisor currently?
<Noldorin> (oh the irony)
<stefanlsd> Can anyone fix staging.l.n?
<james_w> hi stefanlsd
<stefanlsd> james_w: hihi
<stefanlsd> My wishlist for launchpad: please make staging more redundant and available. dev work takes sooo much longer when staging has issues.
<Noldorin> hello. are the admins aware that there's a bug in setting the project bug supervisor currently?
<Noldorin> anyone..?
<tormod> hi, https://edge.launchpad.net/~davidelizondo2006 is going mad with a number of bug reports, can you stop him?
<hggdh> can a LP admin please act on https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/84565
<hggdh> ?
#launchpad 2009-10-03
<RenatoSilva> What's the purpose of "triaged" and "in progress" bug status?
<idnar> I think "in progress" means somebody is working on it
<RenatoSilva> on a separate branch? so fix committed is when it's in trunk, right?
<idnar> I think fix committed just means a fix has been committed somewhere, maybe a branch
<idnar> but ICBW
<idnar> if you're working on the bug, then you won't have committed the fix yet (otherwise you would be finished working on it)
<wgrant> Fix Committed is meant to be when it's in trunk, or a series branch, or something similar. Not just that a fix exists.
<wgrant> In Progress is when somebody is working on it.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses
<RenatoSilva> that is, there are commits about it, but not the final commit that fixes it
<ScottK> Except of course for the projects where it doesn't mean that.
<wgrant> Hence "is meant to be"
<wgrant> The way Ubuntu does things (particularly with the sponsorship mess) is, IMO, crazy and wrong.
<RenatoSilva> I read the page, it seems triaged == confirmed
<RenatoSilva> ScottK: and would mean what then
<ScottK> Depends on the project
<wgrant> Triaged implies that somebody qualified has looked at the bug, and it wasn't entirely confirmed by a pack of crazy users.
<ScottK> For the Ubuntu Backports project "In Progress" means that it's been approved for backporting and is waiting to be processed.
<RenatoSilva> why open all those status to the users it seems no sense
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Users can be developers.
<RenatoSilva> mainly the fix committed, as not all users have access to the trunk, obviously
<ScottK> Fix Committed might be upstream.
<RenatoSilva> can be, but are not always
<RenatoSilva> upstream
<RenatoSilva> ?
<wgrant> ScottK: Ubuntu's use of Fix Committed is an abuse to work around Launchpad limitations.
<wgrant> It is completely wrong.
<RenatoSilva> brb
<ScottK> wgrant: Only to the extent one believes that the developers of Launchpad are better at defining the workflow for distro developers than they are.
<RenatoSilva> well, I don't see no reason confirmed would be anything different from triagged, from that page
<wgrant> ScottK: If the fix is upstream, it probably needs work to get it into the distro.
<wgrant> ScottK: If I see a Fix Committed bug, I am going to ignore it.
<wgrant> It is going to become much messier once Ubuntu is using bzr.
<wgrant> Because then Fix Committed will be used for its real meaning.
<ScottK> wgrant: Sure, but otherwise Fix Committed is meaningless except for in the interval between upload the the packages being built/publised and it's already marked fix released then anyway
<wgrant> ScottK: Because Ubuntu didn't use version control.
<RenatoSilva> if we release the targeted milestone, do all the bugs get status changed to fix released automatically?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: No.
<wgrant> But there are scripts to do that.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: didn't?? since when?
<ScottK> wgrant: What's the difference between upstream and shoved in a branch somewhere?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: how to run these scripts
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Download and run them. I don't know where they live.
<RenatoSilva> Triaged: the bug supervisor considers that the bug report contains all information a developer needs to start work on a fix.
<RenatoSilva> Confirmed: a member of the community other than the original reporter believes that this report describes a genuine bug in enough detail that a developer could start work on a fix.
<RenatoSilva> ^^^ these are the same to me
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: ok
<wgrant> ScottK: If it's in the Ubuntu branch, it's going to be in the next published version.
<ScottK> RenatoSilva: Confirmed means the bug exists.  Triaged means you probably know how to fix it.
<ScottK> wgrant: Once we're doing bzr for real, in the Ubuntu branch will be the same as after you upload now.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: confirmed - his report describes a genuine bug in enough detail that a developer could start work on a fix.
<RenatoSilva> ScottK: ^^^
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: sorry was for ScottK
<wgrant> ScottK: It will, but there will probably be intermediate commits.
<ScottK> wgrant: Not in the Ubuntu branch, if I understand it correctly.
<ScottK> It'll be to other places for review.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<RenatoSilva> ScottK: now I see the diff, triaged is the same as confirmed, but done by bug supervisor, not a regular user
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Pretty much.
<RenatoSilva> I still don't see much sense in opening some status for all users
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: I set my bugs to Fix Committed when my Launchpad branches are merged.
<wgrant> I have no special powers over Launchpad.
<wgrant> But I need to do it.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: the bugs you opened? I think it's the developers' work
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: No, the bugs I fixed.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: ok then, but I mean, most or all status of the bugs should be controlled only by the team of the targeted projects
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Why? Is this actually causing a problem?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: maybe you created a personal branch that fixes the bug, but it's not fixed in trunk, so you should not change the status yet, the problem is that you can, and that's weird
<wgrant> Occasionally some random does something wrong. You just beat them over the head and they don't do it again.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: it's non-sense
<wgrant> What is?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: it this by any chance meant to give the users to work on status updating?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: and set the developers free from this "boring" or secundary task?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: let the users control bug status is non-sense
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: For larger projects, that is absolutely critical.
<wgrant> Why is it nonsense?
<wgrant> As long as they don't do anything bad, it can only be good.
<RenatoSilva> who knows the status is who is fixing it
<RenatoSilva> working on it
<wgrant> There are several statuses involved before anybody starts fixing anything.
<RenatoSilva> not who is waiting for a solution, not "every user in LP"
<wgrant> Does this actually cause a signifiant problem?
<wgrant> It does provide significant benefits, and I'm not sure it's actually a big problem.
<RenatoSilva> maybe no, this doesn't give sense to it at all though
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: what are the benefits, have users working on the status, not the devs?
<wgrant> Why limit something beneficial if it's not causing problems?
<RenatoSilva> what are the benefits
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Interested users can help with triaging bugs.
<RenatoSilva> can't see
<wgrant> And take load off developers.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: ok, so I could ask a friend to do that :P
<wgrant> It helps tremendously in Ubuntu.
<RenatoSilva> I understand it wgrant, hopefully there's no vandalism
<wgrant> Again, if there is vandalism then it's easy enough to revert and either educate or ban the offender.
<RenatoSilva> ok wgrant, thanks for explaining, it really makes sense now. For large projects at least
<RenatoSilva> so, I won't use confirmed anymore on the bugs assigned to me.
<RenatoSilva> thanks everybody :)
<juliux> hi
<juliux> can somebody help me with this error?
<juliux> can somebody help me with this error? Rejected:
<juliux> File perlbal_1.72-1-ubuntu1.tar.gz already exists in test, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<juliux> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<thekorn> juliux: you can't upload the same version of a package twice to a PPA
<thekorn> juliux: you should also always append something like ~ppa1 to the package version of a package in a PPA
<thekorn> and then you can just increase ~ppa... if you need to upload a new version
<maxb> A couple of general guidelines for version numbers:
<maxb> Try to avoid ones which look like they could be official Ubuntu packages
<maxb> And, it's seldom the right thing to do to have more than one '-' in a version
<maxb> Be aware of the special meaning of '~'
<SiDi> Whats the magic word to prevent +filebug/ to redirect me, please ?
<maxb> And always consider whether you should be appending ppa1 or ~ppa1 depending on what the version relationship to the base is
<maxb> SiDi: ?no-redirect
<SiDi> Thanks maxb
<juliux> thekorn: thxs
<juliux> maxb: thxs
<maxb> juliux: No problem. Did you really mean to have two - characters in that version?
<juliux> maxb: not realy
<yann2> hi
<yann2> I wanted to ask: why is launchpad not managed more on launchpad? as far as I understand it is here
<yann2> https://dev.launchpad.net/
<yann2> but to navigate the sourcecode, it doesnt use tlaunchpads browser
<yann2> the faq doesnt use answers
<yann2> any specific reason? :)
<yann2> I am also unable to find where I can report a bug for Ubuntu on the new launchpad, which is quite irritating, any help much appreciated :(
<RenatoSilva> why do we need a translation group for managing translations? why can't we create a team and assing to that team the management?
<henninge> RenatoSilva: The idea is that you have a team per language and all these teams are managed by the translation group.
<henninge> RenatoSilva: Please talk to Adi Roiban about the exiting Launchpad Translation Group instead of setting up your own.
<RenatoSilva> henninge: I want to create my own team with people I trust. I don't want to automatically trust in generic "lang-xyz translations"
<RenatoSilva> henninge-afk: I don't want to set up a translation group, well actually I want, because it's one group per language
<RenatoSilva> henninge-afk: can't understand why can't we create our trusted groups though
<henninge-afk> RenatoSilva: Your "trusted groups" per language are teams that you can setup yourself.
<RenatoSilva> henninge-afk: someone changed the translation in my project a few hours ago, but the strings were already translated. I reverted the translation and unset the group for avoiding it
<RenatoSilva> henninge-afk: and how to asssing the team to a .po?
<henninge-afk> RenatoSilva: We can setup a translation group and make you  the owner.
<RenatoSilva> henninge-afk: there are only groups to set
<RenatoSilva> henninge-afk: that's what I mean, it should be open to anyone
<henninge-afk> RenatoSilva: I have to run out now. Please file a question here https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta
<RenatoSilva> henninge-afk: if I have to ask you, then I won't do, because I don't need it that much
<henninge-afk> and we will create the group
<RenatoSilva> henninge-afk: bye
<RenatoSilva> thanks
<arianit> hello, can I translate OpenOffice downstream directly?
<arianit> in lp
<arianit> anyone?
<arianit> can I translate OpenOffice downstream directly?
<henninge> arianit: please translate OpenOffice upstream
<henninge> arianit: only Ubuntu-specific adaptions would be done in Launchpad
<arianit> henninge, lp is so much better and that's where the community is. we can always push it upstream and sun guys are taking time to set it up
<henninge> arianit: IF you make sure the translations get submitted back upstream you COULD use Launchpad, I guess.
<henninge> arianit: but you should still coordinate with the i10n team at OpenOffice.org so that they know about it.
<henninge> Nah, make that "COULD" a "can" ... ;-)
<arianit> henninge, sure
<henninge> arianit: that is for a specific language that OpenOffice is not yet translated into, right?
<arianit> the only problem is I can't find OOo packages at OOo
<arianit> henninge: correct
<arianit> correction, at ubuntu
<henninge> OpenOffice has  *a lot* of packages in Ubuntu ...
<henninge> arianit: but if you want to do what we just talked about, you should use this project to do the translation:
<henninge> https://translations.launchpad.net/openoffice
<henninge> arianit: 1. Do translations there in LP, 2. Submit the po files back upsteam 3. wait for them to make their way back into Ubuntu.
<arianit> how do I know which ones are OpenOffice
<henninge> arianit: what do you mean?
<arianit> yes, so I have to talk to Chris Cheney first
<arianit> I wanted to translate OOo in Ubuntu
<arianit> that way there is nothing to setup. does it make sense?
<arianit> it's likely Chris Cheney will say go upstream
<henninge> arianit: that is likely
<Agafonov> Hi! I'm facing https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/331990 in new LP version currently serving at launchpad.net
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331990 in lazr.restful "The inline editor widget reports a JSON error when saving non-ASCII characters" [High,Fix released]
<Ursinha> Agafonov, if you're not dealing with non-ascii, maybe your problem is bug 423924?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423924 in malone "Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document when updating bug description" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423924
<Agafonov> I'm dealing with cyrillic :)
<Agafonov> and yes, it appear when I try to update bug description too
<Ursinha> I see
<soc1> hi
<soc1> how can i change my email adress an name on launchpad?
<soc1> uh ok, i found where to change my email
<soc1> guess i have to delete my ppa to change my name on launchpad?
<soc1> hi
<soc1> can someone delete my ppa, so that i can rename myself on launchpad?
<soc1> can someone help me?
<ScottK> soc1: You can't delete PPAs.
<ulysses__> soc1: you can change your contact address
<soc1> yes, but i don't want that "~soc-krg-nw" anymore
<soc1> ok, i'll tried create a new account an then merge the old one
<ulysses__> you shouldn't
<soc1> but the new one complains that the email adress is already used, although i deleted it from the old one
<ulysses__> you can change your profile's address somwhere
<soc1> yes, i did that
<soc1> i removed the email adress i want to use for the new account, but when i want to register, it complains that the adress is alredy used
<SiDi> Any LP admin around who could please delete https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-artwork-brainstorm ?
<SiDi> it's been superseded by ~xubuntu-art
<ScottK> SiDi: I'd suggest asking a question in Launchpad asking for it to be removed
<SiDi> ScottK: hehe, i was just hoping for an admin to be around because i'm so lazy :d
<ScottK> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<SiDi> ah.. didnt cross my mind
<soc1> *sigh* merging the old account doesn't work
<soc1> it doesn't take my old launchpad id and when i use the old email adress it doesn't report any errors, but i don't get any email to confirm too
<ulysses__> however it is weekend, it is BugJam Weekend:)
<soc1> damn, i lost my karma :-(
<soc1> and member since :-/
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> How can I set myself as answer contact for one of my projects for questions in any language? (I'm missing questions and I guess that's because I have only "Catalan" checked in my profile)
<soc1> RainCT: maybe check every other language too? (ugly hack)
<RainCT> soc1: Then I couldn't become answer contact for Ubuntu if I ever decide to be one again (unsubscribed long time ago because I got tired of the messages in languages which have no answer contacts), and dunno if there was some other problem with that
<nhandler> Is there a way to view all Launchpad teams owned by a certain user/team ?
<nhandler> Also, is there any way to see all teams that are a subteam of a certain team?
<Andre_Gondim> nhandler, I think just you looking for all member of the team
<nhandler> Andre_Gondim: I could go through the member list by hand, but this is somewhat difficult for large teams
<Andre_Gondim> I know
<RainCT> nhandler: <stupid answer>the LP API?</stupid answer>
<nhandler> RainCT: I probably could use the API (although my python isn't that great). I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something in the web interface.
<ebroder> Is something up with the PPA upload mechanisms? I uploaded something about 5 ago and still haven't gotten an ACCEPTED/REJECTED e-mail, which seems unusually long
<Mez> ebroder: 5 whats ago?
<Mez> minutes? hours? days? weeks? years?
<ebroder> Minutes. Although more like 20 at this point
<ScottK> ebroder: When it gets to 5 hours, then maybe something went wrong.
<Noldorin> hello. is anyone aware of this bug: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/84561 ?
<Ursinha> Noldorin, yes, it's a known bug
<Noldorin> Ursinha: ah right. do you know what the progress on it is?
<Ursinha> Noldorin, I'm looking for the bug number, just a moment, please :)
<Noldorin> sure
<Ursinha> found it!
<Ursinha> Noldorin, bug 438985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438985 in malone "Trying to make myself as bug supervisor of my project oopses" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438985
<Noldorin> Ursinha: thanks
<Ursinha> Noldorin, no problem
<Noldorin> when do you suspect it will be rfixed by. any idea?
<Ursinha> Noldorin, it's targeted to this cycle, so expect it to be fixed soon
<Noldorin> ok sounds good
#launchpad 2009-10-04
<quentusrex> What is going on with the build servers?
<quentusrex> there is a 8 hour wait for packages...
<idnar> why hasn't https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jjacobs/methanal/better-submission-failures/+merge/12769 had a merge diff generated for it yet?
<quentusrex> guys... something seems to be wrong with the build servers....
<quentusrex> Monday before a package can be built for amd64?
<shakaran> Hi, how to generate a package for karmic and jaunty? I do this dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k1DEEE63E with a debian/karmic/.... and debian/jaunty/... but it dont work
<quentusrex> shakaran: I build the ubuntu packages, and you shouldn't use it on karmic or jaunty
<quentusrex> shakaran: but those of use working on the packages would love help testing and packaging.
<quentusrex> https://launchpad.net/freeswitch
<quentusrex> https://launchpad.net/~freeswitch-drivers
<shakaran> quentusrex: I making a program and I have the .deb for karmic, but now I want create also the .deb for karmic
<shakaran> quentusrex: before I have a folder debian/changelog debian/rules etc I move all to /debian/karmic/...
<shakaran> quentusrex: but now it dont work
<quentusrex> right
<quentusrex> because there should not ever be the folder debian/karmic
<quentusrex> that isn't how the packaging system works...
<shakaran> then, how to package different .deb for distribution?
<quentusrex> aah, then you need to learn how to package *.deb files.
<quentusrex> you specify it in the changelog...
<shakaran> on the changelog? but I need a different control file for dependencies
<quentusrex> why do you need that?
<shakaran> Because my program needs pygtk 2.14 for jaunty and for karmic 2.16. If I put 2.16 for both, jaunty dont work. And if I put 2.14 its not true for karmic, only needs 2.16
<quentusrex> you shouldn't need a different control file....
<quentusrex> then why specify the 2.1* ???
<quentusrex> why not just have 'pygtk' in the control file
<quentusrex> and it'll handle the versions...
<shakaran> ...dont, it crash with a error because it install the .deb
<shakaran> Can you try my program?
<shakaran> is a simple player for streaming TV channels
<quentusrex> shakaran: it sounds like you have a problem with your build system, and your dependancies....
<quentusrex> this should probably be moved to #ubuntu-motu
<quentusrex> they deal with building and maintaining the packages...
<shakaran> I login on #ubuntu-motu...I ask 30 min ago...its dead...
<shakaran> http://shakaran.es/blog/tivion (for translate click on right panel) And you can donwload the code for see my control file
<ScottK> Also #ubuntu-motu is for packaging stuff in Ubuntu, not anyone in the world who is trying to us Debian style packaging.
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i had an idea that i'm considering hacking onto Launchpad and Apt/Firefox sometime
<meoblast001> something where you can push a button on a PPA, and it would send a signal to APT, which would prompt the user to add it
<meoblast001> i didn't research what i would need to modify yet, but i had the idea
<XiXaQ> why am I being forwarded to help.ubuntu.com when I try to file a bug on karmic?
<ScottK> XiXaQ: Read the page you are being forwarded too.  It actually explains that
<XiXaQ> I did, I thought. I gave me a link to launchpad where I could file a bug, but I couldn't figure out why.
<XiXaQ> oh, you have to use ubuntu-bug now?
<XiXaQ> doesn't lp send mail when you report a bug anymore?
<ScottK> LP does
<XiXaQ> oh, it was just very slow.
<quentusrex> ScottK: what are the odds of getting a new package into Karmic?
<quentusrex> too late?
<ripps> dang, I hate how the ppa builders are so busy when beta is out to assisst with distributing and upgrading
<ripps> Are all the disabled servers ones that are being used for serving iso's, or are they just experiencing issues?
<bullgard4> How can I make Launchpad to produce a list of error reports which I have contributed to?
<mwhudson> bullgard4: bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+commentedbugs ?
<mwhudson> (note, won't include fixed/duplicate bugs)
<cwickert> how to search several "products" in launchpad? for example, all xfce related bugs, although these are ~ 25 products?
<bullgard4> I commanded Windows Selector to move Firefox 3.5.3 to another workspace. Now my computer is frozen. Only I can move the mouse cursor. But clicking on any button has no effect. Ctrl+Alt+F1 has no effect. Alt+SysRq+K produced a black display screen. What "project" or package should I attribute to my Launchpad bug report?
<al> hey, can someone here maybe fix the git branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/quassel/trunk ?
<maxb> al: Unlikely you'll find official Launchpad people around on a Sunday - you should probably file a question in the answers tracker instead
<al> maxb: ok
<bullgard4> How can I set that Launchpad will list all bug reports that I subscribe to?
<mdke> bullgard4: it does it already if you go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+subscribedbugs
<bullgard4> mdke: Thank you very much.
<ryanakca> How can I confirm an email address on an IPv6 only mailserver? I received the confirmation email for all of my IPv4 addresses, just not my IPv6 (only) one...
<Peng_> You have an IPv6-only mailserver? Why?
<ryanakca> Peng_: because I do :)
<LarstiQ> Peng_: less spam
<LarstiQ> for now...
<yofel> Hi, are there any plans to add Contents files to the PPAs? (so apt-file works with them)
<CarlFK> I reported 3 bugs against dvgrab in lp before I found the dvgrab.sf.net (kino really) project tracker, and have sense reported my bugs there
<CarlFK> how do I remove/clear the 3 from lp?
<ScottK> CarlFK: Just link the upstream bugs to the ones you put in LP is the best plan.
<CarlFK> I am not sure there is a 1:1
<CarlFK> and I would have to browse 20 or so bugs on sf.net - way too much work for 0 value (unless you can explain how this would help
<ScottK> The way it would help is that if the bugs are linked, then when the bug status changes on SF, people tracking the LP bugs for the package see the change.
<ScottK> Often this can be a key to look for a patch or an update to a new version.
<CarlFK> pretty sure they are closed on sf
<ScottK> If you don't want to mess with it, just mark them to invalid and say why.
<CarlFK> invalid looked like the way to go
<tgm4883> are the PPA's really backed up or is the build system hung again?
<tgm4883> we have some packages that have been waiting to build for 16 hours
<ripps> tgm4883: I think many of the servers were rerouted to help serve iso's for beta, but in the last hour things have sped up a little bit
<tgm4883> ripps, ok, i'll just wait it out then
<tgm4883> thanks
<blueyed> Can I remove /srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/35/1f/backup.bzr manually, so that I can upgrade this branch (lp:b2evolution)?
<blueyed> hitchhiker let me do it. However.. rmtree takes a long time now already..?!
<Peng_> My habit has been to move backup.bzr to .bzr. That's quick. ;)
<blueyed> there's no "mv", and "rename" bails out.
<Fly-Man-> Morning
<Fly-Man-> I get this error message when trying to push a tree up
<Fly-Man-> Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Fly-Man-> Where is it going wrong ?
<Peng_> blueyed: What did rename do? Be aware that LP only allows you to have the top-level directories ".bzr" and "backup.bzr"
<Peng_> .
<LarstiQ> Fly-Man-: you don't have permission to ssh. Wrong username, wrong host, wrong key, something like that
<Fly-Man-> uhm, how to fix ?
<blueyed> Peng_: it bailed out with TooManyConnections error, then with "directory is not empty" on second try. I'm using hitchhiker.
<Fly-Man-> I think it's the public key again ...
<LarstiQ> Fly-Man-: that depends on what is wrong, so the first step is debugging that
<blueyed> Peng_: given how slow "ls" is, it will take a while probably.. since rmtree probably deletes every file by itself (and each invocation takes as long as "ls" maybe)..
<blueyed> Peng_: are you using hitchhiker, too, or something else?
<blueyed> What's the sftp address for bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blueyed/b2evolution/trunk-cvs/ ?
<Peng_> blueyed: I used hitchhiker, yes.
<Peng_> blueyed: That address, only with "sftp" instead of "bzr+ssh".
<Fly-Man-> LarstiQ: You gotta love these messages
<Fly-Man-> bzr: ERROR: KnitPackRepository('lp-46086288:///~flyman/fusionforge/translate/.bzr/repository') is not compatible with CHKInventoryRepository('lp-46086288:///~flyman/fusionforge/translations/.bzr/repository') different serializers
<LarstiQ> that looks a bit confusing
<Fly-Man-> You tell me :p
<LarstiQ> Fly-Man-: why is it incompatbile with itself?
<Fly-Man-> Yes, that's a good Q
<Fly-Man-> and I have no clue
<Fly-Man-> But I reran
<Fly-Man-> and now it submitted
<Fly-Man-> so that's working
<Fly-Man-> (not the proper way but hey, I needed an empty branch)
<Fly-Man-> thanks for the help LarstiQ :)
<LarstiQ> ok :)
<Fly-Man-> And another Q
<Fly-Man-> I have a branch setup that contains translations
<Fly-Man-> and I already did the 1 time update
<Fly-Man-> when I active the import from branch
<Fly-Man-> will it only update those that I previously asked
<Fly-Man-> or all the translations that are found in the branch ?
<mwhudson> mdke: hi
<mwhudson> oh nm
 * mwhudson stabs thunderbird in the head
<mdke> mwhudson: :)
<mwhudson> mdke: there's an irony in the fact that i didn't see your message that you found branch mail in your spam folder
<mwhudson> mdke: because thunderbird marked it as junk
<mdke> mwhudson: that is awesome
<mdke> thunderbird has a sense of humour :)
<mdke> mwhudson: thanks very much for looking into that though, and sorry to have wasted your time in the first place
<mwhudson> mdke: i am not seeing the joke currently, it has to be said
<mwhudson> mdke: no worries
<mwhudson> of all the reasons to quit a MUA, trigger happy spam marking seems a daft one
<mdke> I don't check my spam folder as much as I should though
<mdke> gmail had started marking quite a lot of Launchpad mail as spam
<mdke> things like membership changes and such
<csotelo> hi people... please just a question
<mwhudson> csotelo: don't ask to ask, just ask
<csotelo> i have updated my pgo key, but as you can see on http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x697EFAB88E831D60BBFB22649E3D5761F8554F6B&op=index
<csotelo> it continuos expired...
<csotelo> i have done a gpg sync with keyserver.ubuntu.com, without solve problem
<csotelo> my question is: how can solve this problem?
<csotelo> mwhudson, that is my problem... could you give a hand plz
<mwhudson> csotelo: i'm afraid i don't know
<csotelo> :D
<csotelo> :(
<jpds> csotelo: "it continuos expired" - what do you mean by that?
<csotelo> also when i update a project say permission denied...obvioulsy
<csotelo> jpds, i have updated my gpg and i have not problems with other vcs...
<jpds> csotelo: Don't you mean SSH keys instead?
<jpds> Unless you're GnuPG signing your commits...
<csotelo> but on launchpad when i try to update a project .. my command line sayme Permission denied "(publickey)"
<csotelo> jpds, ... my ssh keys,... but it doesn't have expired time
<csotelo> also when i do bzr lp-login myusername
<csotelo> it get into lp without problems
<csotelo> the problem is when i want to update my project
<jpds> csotelo: Where does: bzr info --verbose - say that the branches push location is?
<csotelo> jpds, mejor creare una nueva clave y vere que sucede
#launchpad 2010-10-04
<mrooney1> hey all, is there a way to delete a release? I see I can delete a series and a milestone
<mrooney1> I've accidentally created one but the series and milestone are valid
<mrooney1> oh, I found it, the tiny "minus" symbol. that should probably be a trash can to be consistent with the other metaphors
<wgrant> It may be attempting to indicate that you're unreleasing the milestone, rather than deleting the release.
<mrooney1> it says it is a permanent thing, I don't think an unreleased release exists, right?
<wgrant> Since that's the new metaphor now -- a release is just a special state of a milestone.
<wgrant> Right, an unreleased release is just a milestone.
<mrooney1> the language is consistent across them all "delete (series/milestone/release)"
<mrooney1> just a different icon for release
<mrooney1> I guess I could file a minor bug or something, I wonder what component that would live on
<wgrant> That's probably mostly a holdover from when releases were more separate.
<wgrant> launchpad-registry is the relevant project.
<mrooney1> yeah, it certainly has evolved to be more usable
<mrooney1> I've seen the whole "you have to create a milestone and release it to upload something" confuse new people, but it is much improved
<wgrant> The whole series workflow is still a little confusing, but it's better than it was.
<mrooney1> yeah
<mrooney1> wgrant: you were assisting me yesterday I think, in figuring out what to do with my PPA on an open team
<wgrant> mrooney1: That's right.
<wgrant> Did you delete it?
<mrooney1> I've created a closed developer team as the new PPA home, and uploaded it there
<mrooney1> but if I just delete the other PPA, those users will just get apt errors on update, right?
<wgrant> Right.
<mrooney1> i'm trying to decide if it is helpful or evil to push out an update that adds the new repository, then delete the PPA a week or so later
<wgrant> How many users does it have?
<mrooney1> people using the PPA, or users on the team?
<wgrant> That sounds fairly evil.
<wgrant> The PPA.
<mrooney1> hm I don't think that is exposed, is it?
<wgrant> Well... I exposed it a few months ago, but the data isn't populated yet.
<mrooney1> oh, is there any way I can figure that out?
<wgrant> Not yet.
<wgrant> Maybe later this week, if we are lucky.
<mrooney1> from the small anonymous stats I do have, it looks like it gets 5-10 installs/upgrades a day
<mrooney1> I don't release often so that seems like a non-trivial amount, alas
<mrooney1> wgrant: well thanks for your thoughts and help, I will check back later this week and see if any stats are available by chance!
<wgrant> mrooney1: We can hope...
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : all systems operational | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: bac |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta2> hi, i want to import the translations files from chromium into launchpad, but i'm not sure how to do that
<fta2> chromium/trunk is my main packaging branch, but i don't want to use that for the translations
<fta2> (and the real chromium trunk is not really importable)
<wgrant> fta2: Why do you want to import them? Chromium doesn't use Launchpad for translations, does it?
<wgrant> And why isn't its trunk importable? Submodules, or just a bazillion included libraries in usual Google fashion?
<fta2> wgrant, yep.
<fta2> wgrant, i wrote a converter for the grd/xtb files google uses (some xslt files) to gettext's pot/po
<fta2> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-tools.head
<fta2> i know have all the pot/po needing translations
<fta2> -know+now
<fta2> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations.head
<danilos> fta2, lp can only import translations from a default series branch (you'll probably need to use a separate series if you can't change the default series)
<fta2> grrrr
<fta2> trying
<fta2> seems it's doing something..
<fta2> what is that Approval thingy? who needs to approve that?
<wgrant> Some have already been imported.
<fta2> ok, let's see how it does from there.
<fta2> thanks
<fta2> -d+g
<wgrant> It's imported the templates (except for one that failed), but the translations seem to need manual approval.
<fta2> wgrant, where can i see the errors?
<danilos> wgrant, fta2: do note that translations can be approved only when templates have been approved, so it needs to separate "approver" script runs (and that can take a few hours when there's many of the files in 'needs review' state in the import queue)
<danilos> fta2, https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/+imports
<wgrant> The expandy thing to show the error doesn't work for me.
<wgrant> It just sits there spinning forever.
<wgrant> danilos: Ah, I see.
<fta2> got it by email: Line 6072: String not terminated
<fta2> ok, i see, i need to handle that in my converter
<danilos> fta2, do you have an unescaped quote somewhere inside a string?
<fta2> yep, i'm already dealing with lots of stuff during the conversion, including various escaping (as my source is xml-ish), but i apparently miss that one
<soc> hi
<soc> somehow my wiki.ubuntu.com account links to the wrong lauchpad user name, can this be fixe?
<soc> s/fixe/fixed
<fta2> danilos, wgrant: fixed my broken .pot file. what should i do to have all my .po files approved now?
<danilos> fta2, basically wait a few hours
<fta2> ok
<fta2> danilos, for the exports, do i need to provide an existing branch? (i want a new branch; so i have no starting point for those exports)
<danilos> fta2, yes, you need to create a new branch
<danilos> fta2, it's related to code-hosting requirements in LP, we'd ideally just let you not worry about it, but we can't :(
<danilos> fta2, also, do take notice that you have to set it as a personal branch (you can move it to be a team branch later) due to bug on our side
<eugenesan> Hi, I am getting timeouts while trying to copy packages from one PPA to another, any solution?
<bigjools> eugenesan: copy fewer packages at the same time
<eugenesan> bigjools: I am already trying one by one :-(.
<bigjools> eugenesan: are you using the edge server?
<bigjools> (this tends to happen with packages that have a lot of binaries unfortunately)
<eugenesan> bigjools: Just switched to regular server, and still the same.
<eugenesan> bigjools; And yes, packages are big (linux)
<bigjools> kernel?
<eugenesan> yes
<bigjools> you've got practically no chance of copying that, sorry :/  It *might* work sometimes but it's rare.  We know we need to fix this....
<eugenesan> I see, thanks for explanation.
<zyga> hi, I just pushed a branch for merge review and something seems to be broken, there are three revisions yet the diff is empty. I downloaded the branch again and confirmed the revisions are there. Is there a way I could use to generate the same diff locally that launchpad shows on the merge request page?
<zyga> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/launch-control/layout-changes/+merge/37437
<zyga> (this is the offending merge request)
<soren> zyga: It looks accurate to me.
<soren> You've specified lp:~zkrynicki/launch-control/stable.pipe as a prerequisite.
<zyga> soren, could you explain?
<soren> There are no additional changes in lp:~zkrynicki/launch-control/layout-changes.
<zyga> soren, oh, you are right
<zyga> soren, I'm using the bzr-pipeline plugin
<soren> All the changes you have in lp:~zkrynicki/launch-control/layout-changes are already in lp:~zkrynicki/launch-control/stable.pipe.
<zyga> it seems the very first branch (the stable.pipe) has everything! how odd)
<zyga> right
<soren> Sorry, I'm not familiar with that plugin.
<zyga> thanks, that explains it
<soren> np
<rryan> I'm getting bazaar errors when checkout out a branch from launchpad. "Connection closed. Unexpected end of message."
<soren> rryan: Check your ssh agent.
<soc> hi
<soc> somehow my wiki.ubuntu.com account links to the wrong lauchpad user name, can this be fixed?
<rryan> i'm trying to checkout a project on launchpad in my ubuntu 10.10 VM (so totally fresh user profile), but i'm getting "permission denied: publickey". I'm just trying to check the project out, so anonymous should work, no?
<fta> danilos, is there a way to preserve the formatting of the Translator notes? (when it's multi-line)
<danilos> fta, you can use multi-line comments with most source files
<fta> danilos, ex: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/generated-resources/ja/409/+translate  (i provided it like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505803/)
<fta> danilos, it's just pasted in a <td>, no <pre> or whatever code-like css formating
<danilos> fta, yeah, doesn't really look as I expected it, perhaps we should improve the layout there
<doctormo> leonardr: hello
<leonardr> hi doctormo
<doctormo> leonardr: Your plan sounds excellent. All the best ideas available and the best routes given the flexibility of openid. I approve.
<doctormo> leonardr: I do have a question about what interface the desktop side of things will take, but we can probably work on that with design?
<leonardr> doctormo: sure we can. initially the desktop interface will not change at all, but we have some ideas. we just need a partner to do the gui stuff
<doctormo> leonardr: What kind of partner?
<doctormo> We also have two outstanding issues to do with key management. SSH and GPG keys being managed from the desktop.
<leonardr> doctormo: someone like you, really. someone who's good at writing desktop gui code
<doctormo> leonardr: Did you know that I've put a small slice of launchpadlib and bzrlib behind dbus, including auth?
<leonardr> doctormo: i didn't know that. launchpadlib asks for credentials over dbus, and you wrote a program that responds to the requests? what does that program do?
<doctormo> leonardr: Does it do that already? I didn't know that. I wrote a dbus overlay.
<doctormo> And a testing framework to test the damn thing.
<leonardr> doctormo: no, i was saying what i thought you'd written
<leonardr> we were about to start on this work, but we ultimately decided the dbus step was unnecessary
<doctormo> leonardr: It probably is in the grand scheme of things, especially if there is a standard python module for it. What it gives me as an appdeveloperreasurance that I don't need to trouble myself with threading and cache management.
<doctormo> probably is unnecessary
<leonardr> doctormo: can i ask you to describe the dbus layer you wrote, just so i can see where you're coming from?
<dpm> danilos, if in a project I approve manually pt_PT.po (which is normally not approved because we have the 'pt' locale in LP instead), will subsequent uploads of pt_PT be imported into the pt locale automatically?
<doctormo> leonardr: Nothing special and should go in a new direction with this new plan, but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505818/
<leonardr> doctormo: thanks. i had a kind of flailing feeling that we might be talking at cross purposes. looking at that doc now
<leonardr> doctormo: i'd like to hear your perspective on any shortcomings you see in Launchpad.login_with()
<leonardr> (update: i think i see what this is doing, and although i'd like to hear if you have any problems with login_with, i no longer think "what does this give beyond login_with?")
<doctormo> leonardr: No problems, I think I just lost faith with the launchpadlib login system and called the lower api to get around some initial problems with passing data around.
<leonardr> doctormo: understood. your loss of faith in the login system is a serious problem for us, which is why we're doing this new system
<doctormo> leonardr: What direction should I take with gc? I plan to push most of the threaded actions behind dbus, should I separate out the auth and work on that part of it with you guys?
<leonardr> doctormo: when you talk about "the auth" are you talking about a wrapper around launchpadlib, a gui app for authorizing the user against launchpad, or something else?
<doctormo> leonardr: The gui and a bit of backend. Basically if you were to take the gc configuration utility and cleave it out into it's own project, we'd have a basis for a graphical tool.
<fta> danilos, does LP care about PO-Revision-Date and POT-Revision-Date when importing from bzr?
<leonardr> doctormo: that sounds like a good place to start. the gui tool we envision will offer user/pass entry for users who have tied their launchpad accounts into their usso accounts (which, right now, is everybody), and will wrap a web browser for people who want to log in through facebook or whatever
<leonardr> the trick is to figure out whether the user has tied their launchpad account into their usso account, without asking them confusing questions
<doctormo> leonardr: If I ask for their email address and send a login request, can you send back either an openid response or a sso resonse? I could pick it up from there and not ask the user anything extra. I'd move from there into either asking for their password for sso or web-browser-wrapper for openid.
<leonardr> doctormo: that sounds what-we-want-ish. i don't know much about how that system works, but that should be possible
<compholio> hello everyone, i am experiencing a strange problem with a PPA upload i made this weekend - has anyone encountered an "Unable to find source package" rejection error AFTER launchpad has compiled the source?
<chx> hi. would it be possible to bzr upgrade lp;drupal to some more modern repository format...?
<aaron01> How can I change the email I use to login? I've added a new preferred email, but it does not work for login.
<aaron01> Hmmm. Never mind, figured it out (edit during login process, not after).
<thekorn> nee, die wünscht sich nix
<thekorn> upps, sorry
<jonrafkind> I specified 'any' for the Architecture field of my control file and launchpad produced amd64, x86, and lpia deb files. how can I get launchpad to other architectures, ppc, arm, as well?
<compholio> @jonrafkind from looking at some arm packages, you may wish to try 'all' instead of 'any'
<jonrafkind> ok but my package builds a binary, so that is architecture-dependant
<compholio> @jonrafkind you're probably correct, i just noticed 'all' in kdebase-workspace (which is currently building on arm)
<compholio> @jonrafkind are you targetting maverick? it might be that maverick is the only target supporting armel right now
<jonrafkind> i targeted karmic for now
<jonrafkind> can I target multiple distributions easily?
<compholio> @jonrafkind i am almost certain that karmic does not support armel builds for PPAs
<jonrafkind> package (1.2.3) karmic; urgency=low
<compholio> unfortunately i know of no "easy" way to target multiple distributions, i use a build script that loops over my support targets and rebuilds the changelog for each one
<jonrafkind> can I put more distributions where I wrote 'karmic' ?
<compholio> no
<compholio> if you do that it will reject the package
<compholio> (unfortunately)
<jonrafkind> but each time you build the package you need a new version
<compholio> yup, one sec
<compholio> my script uses this line for the top of the changelog:
<compholio> ${PACKAGE} (${VERSION}~${DISTRO}${DISTRO_REV}) ${DISTRO}; urgency=low
<compholio> so your package would look like:
<compholio> package (1.2.3~karmic) karmic; urgency=low
<jonrafkind> oh I see
<jonrafkind> well.. that sort of sucks, my upload speed is abymsal so it will take me forever to upload packages for each distribution
<thopiekar> hi
<jonrafkind> so if I just target karmic, can newer distributions still pull from that?
<thopiekar> I tried to upload a source package today via dput but it doesn't work
<compholio> @jonrafkind if you have SSH access to somewhere with a better connection then you can rebuild it and upload it on that machine
<jonrafkind> yes, i do have access to university machines on internet2, but id have to set up all my pgp keys and whatnot
<thopiekar> it works as always.. no problems when uploading but the package doesn't appear and I get no feedback via mail..
<compholio> @jonrafkind yes, if the package is compatible (the dependencies are set correctly) then you just need to give people the correct sources.list line
<jonrafkind> ok i guess people just add the ppa:me/package and it does the right thing
<jonrafkind> so people dont need to know that i built it for karmic, if they are on lucid or whatever
<compholio> i'm not sure if that will work, it probably will not create the correct line
<jonrafkind> i tested my ppa at home, but i didnt check to see what version of ubuntu I was on
<compholio> it would need to see "lucid main" instead of "karmic main" at the end, the "ppa://" method probably automatically enters the current distro
<jonrafkind> i mean it worked any everything
<compholio> (you need it to say the distro you built it for, not the distro the person is using)
<jonrafkind> hrm, well the major pain in automating this is having to enter my gpg password when debuild tries to sign the files
<jonrafkind> can I make gpg remember my password?
<tgm4883> jonrafkind, I had that issue before. IIRC, you need to install gpg-agent
<tgm4883> it asks it once and caches it for awhile
<jonrafkind> ok
<jonrafkind> i have gpg-agent running but im still being requested to enter my password manually
<jonrafkind> oh I need to set the GPG_AGENT_INFO thing
<penguin42> Hi, I seem to be getting repeated launchpad timeouts on trying to submit a bug against linux; Error ID:         OOPS-1738H2452
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1738H2452
<wgrant> jonrafkind, compholio: armel is not supported for normal user PAs.
<wgrant> Er, PPAs.
<jonrafkind> what about ppc?
<wgrant> That's supported for even fewer.
<wgrant> Because ppc and armel do not support virtualisation, only completely trustworthy PPAs can be allowed to build on them.
<jonrafkind> ok. another question: is the `lpia' architecture documented? since my package doesn't use autotools I probably need to support whatever flags the lpia builder wants
<mwhudson> lpia is not really relevant any more
<jonrafkind> launchpad built it for me..
<mwhudson> it's "low power intel architecture"
<wgrant> lpia was removed a release or two ago.
<jonrafkind> oh ok, so it was built because i said to use karmic
<wgrant> But otherwise it's pretty much just i386 with a couple of special flags.
<jonrafkind> yea, i just wanted to know which flags it set
<jonrafkind> so basically I should only care about amd64 and x86?
<compholio> @wgrant that's unfortunate, at some point i want to make an armel build of a library i make available - is there a page with information on requesting arm build permissions?
<wgrant> compholio: It's restricted to trusted Canonical employees, I believe.
<compholio> hmm, well i planned on worrying about that at some future date anyway
<compholio> you seem to be in the know, have you ever encountered an "Unable to find source package" rejection error AFTER launchpad has compiled the source?
<jonrafkind> seems like there is a xen machine for arm: http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenARM
<jonrafkind> does launchpad use xen, or something else (openvz) ?
<wgrant> jonrafkind: Xen on ARM is not even close to finished.
<wgrant> But yes, we use Xen.
<wgrant> compholio: That can happen if you've uploaded a new version of the package before the build finishes
<wgrant> Or if you've deleted the package.
<compholio> hmm, neither were the case
<wgrant> Link?
<compholio> top three builds:
<compholio> https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/compholio/+builds?build_state=all&build_text=
<wgrant> Did you get an email about them?
<compholio> yup, "Unable to find source package wine-kane/1.3.4~karmic0 in karmic"
<compholio> it's very confusing to me, i have many successful builds and then i make this corrected build for a karmic-specific amd64 failure and everything goes to hell and a hand-basket
<wgrant> compholio: I've tracked down the issue.
<wgrant> compholio: In dpkg terms, 1.3.4~karmic and 1.3.4~karmic0 are the same version.
<wgrant> compholio: Your ~karmic0 upload should have been rejected.
<compholio> ugg, seriously?
<compholio> is there someone i should contact so this doesn't happen to someone else?
<wgrant> I'll prepare a branch to make Launchpad reject such uploads.
<wgrant> Since the behaviour after one of those is accepted is non-deterministic... which of the two packages survives is just luck.
<compholio> interesting, well i'm going to hope that my repo is not broken and try uploading a ~karmic1
<wgrant> That should work fine.
<compholio> great, well thanks so much for your help - it is very appreciated
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> It was a bit scary for a while there, since it looked like we had a pretty awful bug.
<wgrant> But no, just a dpkg quirk.
<compholio> well, i'm glad it's not an awful bug - i'm sorry i screwed things up, i didn't realize making it a rev0 would be so heinous
<wgrant> It's not exactly obvious.
<jonrafkind> so 'karmic' is shorthand for 'karmic0' ?
<wgrant> "Then the initial part of the remainder of each string which consists entirely of digit characters is determined. The numerical values of these two parts are compared, and any difference found is returned as the result of the comparison. For these purposes an empty string (which can only occur at the end of one or both version strings being compared) counts as zero."
<compholio> well, that's definitely good to know
<wgrant> compholio: The problem was that the PPA published finds all the published packages of the same name in the PPA, then sorts them by version, and marks all but the first as superseded.
<wgrant> This obviously doesn't go so well if two of the versions compare equally.
<compholio> got it
<compholio> the reason i was concerned about uploading a new version is that that same comparison is probably used to make the "diff against last version" .tar.gz
<wgrant> I think that should just the latest publication, which is karmic0.
<wgrant> Although... maybe not.
<wgrant> It may use the latest published publication.
<wgrant> We'll see shortly.
<compholio> lol, alright - well i obviously don't want to break launchpad, so hopefully it will go well
<wgrant> It won't break.
<wgrant> It might just diff against the wrong thing.
<compholio> that's not killer, i doubt many people use that feature - especially among anyone using my PPA
<compholio> ugg, i really should have commented out the "make sure the build compiles in pbuilder" part of my procedure for this
<ari-tczew> wgrant: about sync-in-launchpad, do you plan support 'sponsored by' field? (sign key to sponsor, not to bug-requester)
<wgrant> ari-tczew: It is not clear at this point.
<ari-tczew> :(
<ari-tczew> wgrant: what do you think about building a source package from bzr?
<ari-tczew> Uploading additionaly package through dput making work higher.
<wgrant> ari-tczew: We can already do that for PPAs.
<wgrant> It's not supported for the primary archive yet.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: for PPA? how for PPA?
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<wgrant> It's still in beta.
<wgrant> It also only supports native packages, for now.
<beuno> so
<beuno> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', "<Fault -1: 'Unexpected Zope exception: RequestExpired: request expired.'>")
<beuno> has anyone seen that before?
<spiv> beuno: I have
<spiv> beuno: let me see if I can find the bug report...
<spiv> beuno: perhaps https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/417156
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 417156 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Call to requestMirror on XML-RPC server can time out (affected: 1, heat: 0)" [Medium,Triaged]
<beuno> spiv, thanks!
<beuno> spiv, look at that!  I was the reporter of it  :)
<spiv> Hah.
<spiv> It's not definitely the same bug, but it seems likely.
<spiv> If the associated traceback in .bzr.log is via an 'unlock' method in remote.py, it is the same.
#launchpad 2010-10-05
<maxb> Hrm... my dput is hanging after uploading packages (over sftp)
<chx> hi. would it be possible to bzr upgrade lp;drupal to some more modern repository format...? (I know I asked before, maybe there are more people here now)
<spiv> chx: IIRC filing a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code is the way to do that (seeing as it's an import branch)
<compholio> i think my PPA might be broken, is there someone on who can help me out?
<mwhudson> compholio: maybe, what's the problem?
<compholio> this weekend i uploaded a package ending in ~karmic0 when i already had a package ending in ~karmic, launchpad accepted this but then failed later.  i talked with wgrant earlier and he said that this was a problem and that i should re-upload with ~karmic1, i did so but now it's not publishing that package
<compholio> it's like it's stuck on the ~karmic0 package, waiting for that to finish (which will never happen)
<compholio> wow, either you did something or it finally pushed through
<mwhudson> i didn't do anything :-)
<compholio> it still lists ~karmic0 as pending, but at least it should work for users
<compholio> i can live with those pending forever
<compholio> well, thanks for listening :)
<mwhudson> ah yeah, i don't know what's going to happen there
<mwhudson> can you delete the 'zombie' packages?
<compholio> where would i even do that?
<compholio> (it doesn't show as being published)
<mwhudson> i don't know
<compholio> i think it'll be a zombie forever
<mwhudson> i guess we can clean up the database by hand
<compholio> i suppose i could try figuring out the deletion POST and manually executing the request
<compholio> i'm just hesitant to do that and possibly break things
<wgrant> compholio: The builds are stuck in limbo due to an unrelated bug.
<wgrant> That fix should be out in the next couple of days.
<wgrant> But the old package is now gone, so you can ignore it.
<compholio> great, thanks for the info
<cwillu_at_work> bac, who would I talk to about recovering a launchpad id?
<cwillu_at_work> in 2005 I registered cwillu under sasktel.net, and then I moved to a different province and lost access to that account.  I've been using cwillu.com as my user id since 2006, but the .com in there always bugs me :p
<wgrant> cwillu_at_work: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<wgrant> bac is hopefully asleep at the moment.
<cwillu_at_work> okay, thanks
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : all systems operational | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bac> hi cwillu_at_work
<bac> wgrant: thanks for the help.
<ara> hello all!
<ara> when I try to use apport to report a crash (size of 130MB) it gives me a 502 error, any ideas?
<bigjools> gmb or allenap, can you help ara --^ ?
<allenap> ara: Woah, that's quite a big crash. I'll try and figure out why it's a 502.
<ara> allenap, thanks! (in the mean time I am trying to upload file by file manually...)
<allenap> ara: Against what package were you reporting the bug?
<ara> allenap, simple-scan
<fta> danilos, hi, does LP care about PO-Revision-Date and POT-Revision-Date when importing from a bzr branch? I've uploaded an update of my chromium strings with older dates and lp doesn't seem to react at all (nothing new in the queue after 1h+))
<danilos> fta, it doesn't care about them for bzr branch imports
<danilos> fta, has the branch been scanned? (i.e. new revision shows up on the branch page)
<fta> danilos, good, thanks. I assume it's just slow then
<danilos> fta, it shouldn't be that slow either
<fta> danilos, yep, https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations.head   rev5
<fta> (boohh, i'm bad with changelogs)
<fta> danilos, also, in the queue, it's confusing to see status = "Imported" and "Will be imported into Template blabla" at the same time. Done or not?
<danilos> fta, it's "done"
<fta> danilos, shouldn't the "will be" go away then?
<danilos> fta, yes, care to fix it? :)
<danilos> fta, you can file a bug as well, but we are not going to worry about it anytime soon
<danilos> and then, there's also bug 133996
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 133996 in Launchpad Translations "Import queue text isn't context-sensitive for status filter (affected: 0, heat: 0)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133996
<fta> danilos, i'll go for the bug (i already have a dozen or so of lp/soyuz bugs that are sitting there waiting for a good soul to give them some love, one more wont hurt me)
<danilos> fta, now, about the problem, we've hit an exception and it seems to be related to either template renames or additions; I've filed it as bug 655077
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 655077 in Launchpad Translations "Breakage when importing translations from bzr branch (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655077
<allenap> ara: I can't find any logs or OOPSes relating to simple-scan and 502 errors. How far did the upload progress?
<fta> danilos, i renamed some po files to match the ubuntu supported langs, could that be it?
<ara> allenap, just up 'til the very end. when the progress bar finishes, is when I get the 502
<fta> danilos, and next question, anything i should do to unbreak this import?
<allenap> ara: Oh no, that sucks. Sorry that I don't have any answers. I can't find anything in the LP code-base that would cause it either.
<danilos> fta, I am trying to figure out what it might be: no .pot files have moved around, right?
<danilos> fta, I am trying to figure out a workaround at the same time :)
<fta> danilos, no, just bzr mv a bunch of .po
<fta> danilos, but yesterday i disabled some templates in LP, the pot are still updated in the bzr branch though
<danilos> fta, ah, that might be it... let's try re-enabling them and triggering the import again just to see if that's the problem
<ara> allenap, OK, no worries, thanks for your help
<fta> danilos, (you have the details in your mailbox (thread to Evan wrt chromium translations))
<danilos> fta, yeah, I'll re-enable them temporarily (I can see them all listed on "full list of templates" on https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+templates)
<danilos> fta, and I'll request a one-time import from the sync settings page
<fta> danilos, ok, no problem. those .pot are sane, it's just that there're no corresponding .po because upstream doesn't translate those strings at all.
<danilos> fta, right, it should do no harm then
<danilos> fta, we'll need to wait another 7 minutes for the script to run and then we'll know if that's the issue
<fta> ok
<fta> danilos, seems better
<danilos> fta, right, so we at least know what the problem is, thanks for complaining
<danilos> fta, I'll try to get this scheduled for fixing soon, but I can't promise anything just now (we've got a lot of work on our hands atm)
<fta> danilos, great :)  marking 'deleted' the old po then..
<danilos> fta, I've also left all the templates "active" for you, and I guess you can add template descriptions to point people that they should not translate them (not many will see/read that, but at least some might :)
<danilos> fta, you can also set priority on them so they are listed in the order of priority: the higher number, the earlier in the list it will be
<sladen> is there an handy syntax like  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+filebug?subject=Please%20support  ?
<sladen> where I can pre-popular the subject line?
<allenap> sladen: I don't think that's possible, but I'll take a look.
<allenap> sladen: Happily I'm wrong: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+filebug?field.title=Please%20support
<wgrant> field.tags is also handy.
<sladen> wgrant: allenap: ++
<deryck> sladen, hi.  Your question on malone about this filebug url hacking is solved now, right?  Or did you need more info about it?
<sladen> deryck: yes, but I can't close it without adding a comment first...
<sladen> deryck: so I started filing a bug on the fact that I couldn't cose it without commenting first
<sladen> deryck: and eventually went "can I really be arsed"
<sladen> deryck: perhaps admins have a way of closing as solved without commenting! :)
<deryck> ok, I'll close it.  Thanks.  (And no, a comment is required for everyone.)
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : all systems operational | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: jcsackett |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta> danilos, all pot files imported but not a single po (2h after the pot), is it normal or is there another issue?
<danilos> fta, it's normal that they come later (.pot files are "approved" right when they are added to the queue, .po files need to wait for the auto-approver script to run which takes a while
<maxb> Ooi, what does this "approval" actually check for / mean?
<thopiekar> hi I tried to upload a package yesterday two times but I got no mail and the package doesn'T appear at my ppa
<thopiekar> it was ffmpeg-vaapi for ppa:thopiekar/ppa
<bigjools> thopiekar: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<thopiekar> or ppa:thopiekar/maverick-dev
<thopiekar> it was signed and I got no mail and the package was originally taken from apt-get source , but ok Ill check it again..
<thopiekar> thanks bigjools!
<ari-tczew> is there any launchpad admin? I have to look into my karma with details.
<bigjools> thopiekar: please check all things pointed out in that FAQ, if you're sure you did everything it said then I will check the logs for you
<jcsackett> ari-tczew: What do you need to know?
<ari-tczew> jcsackett: from my ~ari-tczew/+karma page: 1 hour ago   	Bug Marked as Fixed
<ari-tczew> the number of bug
<jcsackett> ah, ari-tczew, it looks like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/shutter/+bug/511942 was automatically closed by Launchpad Janitor 1 hour ago; which is a bug you are affiliated with.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 511942 in Shutter "Default directory for saved screenshots is /home instead of /home/login (affected: 17, heat: 109)" [Medium,Fix released]
<jcsackett> it matches the time in your karma log, so i'm inferring. i don't have access to the exact information.
<ari-tczew> jcsackett: it seems to be a bug, right?
<ari-tczew> maybe we should ask wgrant for it ^^
<jcsackett> oh, you want more info on the report, not the specific rundown on that info. sorry, i misunderstood. :-)
<ari-tczew> jcsackett: I've been worried when I looked on my karma page. I was offline 1 hour ago, so how could I fix a bug?
<jcsackett> ari-tczew: i'm checking on some of how the karma log is calculated and displayed. i should have an answer shortly.
<sinzui> jcsackett, karma is an obscure calculation. it is not designed to be understood
<sinzui> ari-tczew, I think this is the bug in your karma https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mtd-utils/+bug/583280
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 583280 in mtd-utils (Ubuntu) "nandwrite failing with IGEPv2 (OMAP 3430) (affected: 1, heat: 35)" [Low,Fix released]
<sinzui> jcsackett, ari-tczew: bots do not get karma, but the bug was assigned to you so you were rewarded
<sinzui> jcsackett, ari-tczew: The indirect action allows release managers and bots to close bugs without taking karma from the user who did the work
<fta> danilos, why are the translator notes displayed twice for each string? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/generated-resources/fr/+translate
<danilos> fta, it looks like a problem with a parser... "translator note" should be a regular comment, and the "info" box should be used for these comments
<ari-tczew> sinzui: what's the conclusion? is it a bug or not? IMO it is. only kklimonda should got karma.
<fta> danilos, the very 1st version i've uploaded was all "# bla", i then moved to "#. bla" because the 1st one was not visible in the LP UI
<sinzui> ari-tczew, there is no bug.
<sinzui> ari-tczew, you were given karma for  bug 583280 which lists you as the assignee. kklimonda is not associated with this bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 583280 in mtd-utils (Ubuntu) "nandwrite failing with IGEPv2 (OMAP 3430) (affected: 1, heat: 35)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583280
<danilos> fta, oh, we don't re-import translations when only comments are changed (it's an optimization), so that explains it
<fta> danilos, my r5 has new strings
<rick_h__> anyone point me where to file a big for when a new user signs up for a loco group?
<rick_h__> I see links saying to report bugs to use https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad but there are no bugs there
<danilos> fta, we do it on a message level basis: if a translation for a single message is not changed, we don't reimport all the comments
<maxb> rick_h__: It's fine to file bugs there, they just all get triaged out of that project into more specific ones, IIUC
<fta> danilos, anything i can do to reset everything? it's unlikely upstream changes all the strings
<rick_h__> ah ok. makes sense I guess. Just saw 0 across the board and figured it was the wrong place
<EdwinGrubbs> bdmurray: I asked jcsackett to fix xx-person-subscriptions.txt, since it looks like a two-line fix. That way we can land a single testfix branch, which should make it through pqm faster.
<bdmurray> EdwinGrubbs: okay, thanks
<bdmurray> EdwinGrubbs: where could I find the fix? I'm curious what went wrong
<EdwinGrubbs> bdmurray: it looks like you just changed person.name to person.displayname in the template without changing it in the test also.
<EdwinGrubbs> bdmurray: oops, not person.displayname, I mean product.displayname
<EdwinGrubbs> bdmurray: hmm, since you are displaying bug subscriptions, maybe a different branch changed the bugtask from the distrosourcepackage to the project.
<danilos> fta, not really, you can probably import random strings and then re-import proper translations, but that's far from perfect
<ari-tczew> sinzui: why karma is anonymous?
<sinzui> what is anonymous about it?
<ari-tczew> sinzui: "Bug Marked as Fixed" doesn't show the number bug.
<james_w> I am unable to find out what OOPS-1739B2134 is, and it is blocking my work. Is there a handle that needs to be cranked somewhere?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1739B2134
<thopiekar> hey.. could you please stop some build for me? ffmpeg* for ppa:thopiekar/poulsbo
<thopiekar> thanks!
 * thopiekar just wants to save time..
<thopiekar> got this when copying packages from ppa:thopiekar/maverick-dev to ppa:thopiekar/poulsbo: ffmpeg-extra 4:0.6-2ubuntu2vaapi0ppa0 in maverick (same version already building in the destination archive for Maverick)
<thopiekar> I removed the packages while they where building, because a dep hasn't finished to build..
<ronny> hi
<ronny> jelmer: i just saw your post on the lp buildfarm, and now im wondering if you know a good way to automate pushing releases there via a ppa
<jelmer> ronny: Daily builds? We have a mechanism for that :-)
<ronny> jelmer: good, any vcs agnostic stuff?
<ronny> (i'd like to set up release and nightly ubuntu builds for all pida stuff and some codespeak stuff)
<jelmer> ronny: it's implemented using bzr though you can have it import from git, svn or hg.
<ronny> jelmer: that'll break version number generation for my projects :)
<ronny> depends on hg o pkg-info/named "cachefile"
<ronny> *or
<jelmer> ronny: ah :-(
<jelmer> ronny: that wouldn't work in any case then since it exports from a set of bzr branches, the actual build happens in a tree without a .bzr directory afaik
<ronny> i see, so the build farms are practically broken for anyone that actually utilizes the vcs he's using
<ronny> (in terms of auto-build)
<ronny> i suppose i'll have to invent a distutils dput command and try to throw that at the ci or something
<jonrafkind> pbuilder is creating corrupted base.tgz files, anyone ever seen that?
<jelmer> ronny: sorry, I was wrong. It does give you a .bzr directory. So you should be able to obtain the upstream revision from that, even if upstream was in hg, git or svn.
<jelmer> ronny: If you're interested in getting that going, let me know.
<ronny> jelmer: do you import hg tags?
<jelmer> ronny: yes
<jelmer> ronny: ehm, sorry
<jelmer> ronny: no
<jelmer> ronny: not yet
<ronny> as long as that wont happen its out of question anyway
<ronny> i generate the versions via ${last tag trimmed to a version}.post${distance to that tag}
<jelmer> ronny: the .hgtags file will be available though
<jelmer> ronny: it's just a regular versioned file isn't it?
<ronny> yes
<ronny> but i really dont fancy inventing that logic
<ronny> (walking the bzr history, extracting the hg id's and combining them with the hgtags data is just waaa over board)
<nigelb> sinzui: thanks :)
<maxb> ronny: Hah. no it's not
<maxb> You can import the .hgtags with a one-liner shellscript
<maxb> The Bazaar revids created by bzr-hg are "hg-v1:" + mercurial_changeset_sha
<ronny> maxb: i also need to callculate the distances
<maxb> distances?
<ronny> version id's for non releases are composed of last tag + distance in commits to the tag
<maxb> Well, turning the .hgtags into real bzr tags is easy. Figuring the distance after that must be a fairly tractable problem
<maxb> Even if you just have a super-naive script which walks backwards along the parents until it hits a revision with a tag
<sladen> deryck: so that email directs me to  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-licence/+configure-bugtracker  which says "sorry, you don't have permission"
<deryck> hmmm
<sladen> deryck: same with edge.
<ronny> maxb: i cant afford to have a gpl'd codebase tho, and i really dont like the idea of writing/testing support code for a vcs i tend to avoid just to have its imports supplt correct metadata for my hg managed projects
<deryck> sinzui, see sladen above ^^. can bug supervisor not reach +configure-bugtracker?
<sinzui> deryck, sladen, EdwinGrubbs. A bug supervisor was never able to configure the bug tracker, not do I think can he set the roles. but I suspect there was a collision on features. I believe the supervisor still needs to set guidelines/response and if he does not have a separate url for that, then someone need to make configure bugtracker work
<deryck> sinzui, so currently, only maintainer can set this?  *sigh*  I made some stupid mistakes with this email.
<sinzui> deryck, quick, lets lad a change
<sinzui> deryck, is the change needed for expiration or for guidelines/response
<deryck> sinzui, to re-enable bug expiry if they desire.
<sinzui> deryck, :( that is a part of the widget, only the owner can monkey with the widget
<sinzui> deryck, do you think the rule is wrong? I am undecided
<deryck> sinzui, so I'll send mail to clean up my mess then.  sladen, you can ignore the mail, sorry.  Only owners can change the setting.
<deryck> sinzui, I think bug supervisor should be able to change anything on configure-bugtracker, but I see why others might not want this.
<sinzui> can a bug supervisor change the bug tracker to email or unknown?
 * sinzui thinks
<sladen> deryck: sinzui: yeah, so I can see (for instance)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+configure-bugtracker
<sladen> deryck: sinzui: ...but didn't get any mail about /that/
<deryck> sinzui, I don't think we should change the rule.  It was dumb of me.  I was only thinking of enable bug expriy, which the bug supervisor should control.  the rest, not.
<sinzui> deryck, upstream bug contact == bug supervisor. If I was the contact for Empathy (which does not use Lp), I would expect to be able to 1. remove myself, 2, add a security contact person, change guidelines, and yes change to something that allowed true bug syncing
<sladen> deryck: sinzui: the only one I /got/ mail for is the one I can't access...
<deryck> sladen, it's because we sent mail to bug supevisors and not project owners.  It's my mistake.
<sinzui> :(
<sinzui> wow. This reminds me of when I expired 10,000k bugs in 2007. That really upset people.
 * sladen can't wait for bug expiry---the kernel team keep talking of a script to do it through the API, but I've yet to find it
<sinzui> deryck, I do not think you have corrupted data on a grand scale yet so cheer up.
<sladen> (all the ones where for politics you don't actually want to _personally_ touch the bug, but just have an anonymous third party Stig-type creature do it on your behalf
<deryck> sinzui, yeah, the data is fine.  We need to turn it off anyway.  The emails are all that is bad.  I can at least re-send.
<deryck> I just don't like making mistakes. ;)
<grumpytoad> is the git mirroring system any better than the mercurial one ?
<deryck> heh, if there's any justice in the world for my mistake.... it's death by 1000 auto responders.
<deryck> lots of people are out of the office today.
 * sladen nearly chokes with laungher
<negativezero> howdy folks! i'm looking to try out launchpad locally, but apt can't seem to find launchpad-developer-dependencies.  i've added the ppa's from dev.launchpad.net/Getting, but no dice. what could i be missing?
<maxb> negativezero: A bug in Launchpad wiped out launchpad-developer-dependencies in the Launchpad PPA :-/
<negativezero> a-ha!
<negativezero> thanks, maxb.  i was starting to suspect that recommended course of action was going to be "wait"
<maxb> Maybe I should re-upload it
<wgrant> maxb: No need to reupload. You could delete and recopy. Or wait for us to fix it tonight.
<maxb> 0.82 ought to be synced from maverick->lucid anyway, so let's do that
<wgrant> Er, doesn't it have the pyython-py change?
<wgrant> That won't work on Lucid.
<maxb> no
<wgrant> Ah, indeed.
<wgrant> And that will have just conveniently removed one from the list of PPAs that I have to repair.
<maxb> negativezero: So, the packages should be republished just as soon as the publisher cronjob gets around to it
<negativezero> maxb: sweet. thanks!
<maxb> (which it did 6 minutes ago, ftr)
<negativezero> maxb: installation in progress. much obliged
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : all systems operational | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<tkamppeter> Can someone remove the user soldierboy101st from LP, he is a spammer, see especially bug 66860.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 66860 in Evolution "evolution-alarm-notify crashes on startup (affected: 1, heat: 313)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66860
<tkamppeter> Or at least tell him that someone has broken into his account?
<Noldorin> deryck, any reason why i'm getting spammed with emails about Auto Expiring bugs?
<deryck> Noldorin, you get one email for every project you own on Launchpad.
<Noldorin> deryck, i have 13 projects and 22 emails :S
<deryck> Noldorin, perhaps your email is used as a contact for a team that owns projects?
<Noldorin> deryck, ah, perhaps
<deryck> at any rate, it's a one time noise.  Better safe than sorry when changing people's settings, I think.
<Noldorin> deryck, ok, well that explains at least,
<Noldorin> deryck, yeah, no worries, i can put up with it as a one-off. it might however be advisable if you do it in the future that the email is only sent once to each recipient
<deryck> Noldorin, sure, that's a good suggestion.  In this case, I sent by project, not person.  So yeah, if we ever do it again, we can do different.
<Noldorin> deryck, fair enough, that would be good. well cheers for notifying anyway, no way i'm missing that message!
<deryck> cheers
<Francois___> Hello all
<Francois___> is there any way to report people that should be banned from Launchpad ?
<deryck> Hi, Francois___.  Why does someone need to be banned?  Are they spamming bugs or some such?
<Francois___> just read by yourself: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/128068
#launchpad 2010-10-06
<Francois___> I'm OK to debate with people, but only if they are polite. I tried to answer politely to an aggressive message, see the answer now...
<Francois___> another question on Answers : https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/128067
<deryck> Francois___, file a question on launchpad reporting the issue.  Someone will look into it.
<Francois___> where should I report that? I tried to find a contact page, but I'm not so sure who I should contact
<deryck> Francois___, report the issue at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
 * deryck is out for the day
<pecos> please seee this question  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/128067  and please delete this user
<pecos> sorry the question is https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/128068
<pecos> the user is https://launchpad.net/~robbinss17
<micahg> pecos: yeah, that looks like it's a valid problem, you should file a request: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jonrafkind> maybe you should just ignore him, whats to prevent him from creating another username?
<pecos> ok the user have other active questions so we can wait... usually is better to ignore them
<pecos> i will reject the other questions  if i see something wrong... thank you
<poolie> jam, if you don't sign your mail, you should at least be able to comment on mps by mail
<poolie> is bug expiry all ok except for the excessive mails?
<lifeless> poolie: i guess. I got 26 mails from deryck
<lvh> Hello!
<lvh> https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/VirtualMachine
<poolie> hi there
<lifeless> #launchpad-dev for this question :)
<lvh> Oh, oops sorry.
<lifeless> no problem, just want the widest audience possible that have the knowledge you seek (or are interested in what you have to share)
<exarkun> Dear Launchpad, please don't spam me. :(
<lifeless> bug tracker behaviour change mails ?
<lbieber> are there any known issues with email right now?  It appears that our emails are not coming through
<lifeless> to or from launchpad?
<lifeless> I'm not aware of any issues
<lbieber> from launchpad, our hudson jobs send email after different benchmark runs, the emails appear to be sent but we are not receiving them
<lbieber> let me double check the archive
<lbieber> we haven't seen any emails since 16:00
<lifeless> what TZ is that ?
<lbieber> What TZ does the archive show?? We are in Pacific time zone
<lifeless> launchpad doesn't host hudson instances, I think there is some confusion about what you mean.
<lifeless> what archive?
<lbieber> https://lists.launchpad.net/drizzle-benchmark/msg04603.html
<lifeless> ok, well that mail is Date: Tue, 05 Oct 2010 15:59:03 -0700
<lifeless> so probably pacific
<lifeless> are you saying that the mailing list isn't getting mails from your hudson instances?
<lbieber> Correct, the hudson job sends email to the launchpad mailing list after each completion of our benchmarks
<lbieber> we are not seeing those emails
<lifeless> ok, so mail *to* launchpad
<lbieber> sorry,  yes
<lifeless> or are the mails getting to the list archive, but you're not receiving the forwarded mail via the list?
<lifeless> anyhow, I haven't seen anything posted about mail. Let me ask.
<lifeless> losa ping
<lifeless> ^
<lbieber> the mails are not getting to the list archive, there should be many more after that last one at 15:59
<chx> hi. after running something like  bzr branch --stacked lp:examiner ... i get Created new stacked branch referring to /%2Bbranch/examiner/. and then launchpad says Invalid stacked on location: /%2Bbranch/examiner/
<lifeless> losa ping
<spm> lifeless: heya
<lifeless> spm: see 2 hours back :)
<spm> lifeless: yeah, been chasing it for about 35 mins. think I'm finally wtfing
<lbieber> so there is an email issue?
<spm> hmm. so to speak. the server these live on hard crashed earlier. the queues are banked up, and not processing for some, as yet; unknown reason. we suspect a stray lock somewhere.
<lifeless> gah
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Mailing lists not receiving mail | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> spm: is there an incident report ?
<lifeless> spm: I'll tweet that there is an issue
<spm> lifeless: no
<spm> what's vexing is that this all looked like it was working shortly after the crash.
<lifeless> tweeted
<nigelb> I now have 10 mails from deryck :p
<nigelb> Sigh.  I'm in too many projects :D
<lifeless> nigelb: I'm sorry L(
<nigelb> lifeless: heh, but compared to when we enabled upstream tracker updates, well, this is nothing.
<txdv> does the site got service troubles for now?
<wgrant> txdv: It was down for a few minutes for database server upgrades.
<wgrant> It's back now.
<txdv> mkeyz
<txdv> the revisions don't work though
<fta> danilos, hi, wrt to my problem with duplicated translator notes in launchpad, is it enough if i re-upload .po files with fake strings once? i mean, what about the .pots? there's nothing i can fake per string in there
<knielsen> any problems with ssh on Launchpad currently? I get "Permissin denied (publickey)" for this: bzr log -r-1 bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.1
<bac> knielsen: LP is currently in read-only mode for maintenance
<knielsen> This works though: bzr log -r-1 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.1
<knielsen> bac: ok, thanks for info
<bac> knielsen: though it may have just come back
<knielsen> (still doesn't work from here ...)
<wgrant> bazaar.lp.net may take a while longer to come back.
<danilos> fta, yeah, once should be good enough
<danilos> fta, no need to re-upload pots though
<fta> danilos, i changed the "#" into "#." in the pots too, it doesn't matter?
<danilos> fta, that needs to be changed in the .pots: that's where it's taken from; regular "# " comments should probably be removed from the .po files
<danilos> fta, but I thought you already did for .pots that since it's showing up in the right place in the UI
<fta> danilos, let me sum-up: i had "#" everywhere, now i just have "#." everywhere, but launchpad now shows both. i can re-upload fake .po translations once (with keys untouched), but i'm asking if that's enough to fix the problem as there's nothing i can do for the .pots (there are only keys in there, no fakable values)
<danilos> fta, that's right: just uploading them once should be enough, afaik (it will go through our optimizations where we discard unchanged translations when just a comment changes)
<fta> danilos, ok, so i will re-upload all my .po with each string prepended with "FAKE" (or something unexpected), wait for the queue to clear-up and re-up without that prepend
<danilos> fta, right, you can just wait until files are 'imported' and then reupload correct files
<fta> danilos, good. thanks, will do that shortly
<zyga> rockstar, ping
<nigelb> lifeless: I suppose I am the 'one upstream'
<nigelb> lifeless: It wasn't 'distressing' per se :)
<lifeless> nigelb: no, you're not.
<nigelb> lifeless: ok, glad to know.  The number 10 is what I said here too :)
<zyga> is there anyone around here who knows how to use tarmac?
 * thekorn got 31, a good way to let me know that's I'm responsible for way too many projects
<thekorn> ;)
<zyga> I tried the trunk, the ppa and nothing really works (the docs don't match reality)
<nigelb> thekorn: haha, exactly my feeling
<txdv> Is it possible to web reference a particular file of a particular revision in launchpad?
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> loggerhead will let you see it
<txdv> nigelb: is logerhead integrated in the launchpad official site?
<nigelb> txdv: yup.  when you click view branch, that's what you see
<nigelb> txdv: which project are you loking at?
<txdv> hipl
<txdv> https://code.launchpad.net/~hipl-core/hipl/trunk
<txdv> i want to link to some file in the current *head* reision
<txdv> but i want to stay it at that revision if some new stuff is commited
<nigelb> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hipl-core/hipl/trunk/changes
<txdv> trunk is the newest revision?
<nigelb> if you click on files at the side there, you get to see the status of the files at that particular revision
<txdv> i want the link to point for ever at 4797
<txdv> or some number
<txdv> revision
<nigelb> hrm, I'm not sure that's possible
<txdv> SO, there is no way of _directly_ referencing to particular file from a particular revision
<txdv>  /to /to a/
<wgrant> You can.
<wgrant> eg. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hipl-core/hipl/trunk/annotate/4976/.vimrc
<nigelb> Just the person I was looking for.
<txdv> awesomeness wgrant
<txdv> thank you both
<txdv> wgrant: is this some hidden way? i couldn't find a direct link to this kind of functionality on launchpad
<txdv> or am i too stupid to clickidy click
<txdv> :>
<nigelb> Arg, I did get it right first time => "if you click on files at the side there, you get to see the status of the files at that particular revision"
<wgrant> txdv: Click on "Changes", then find and click on the revision, then click "browse files at revision XXXX", then find the file.
<txdv> but it annotates the "head" if the revision is the *head*
<txdv> i guess ill have to put the number myself in
<wgrant> Ah, yes, I suppose so.
<nigelb> Its being smart, a bit too smart, yes.
<twb> Trying to use "bzr lp-login" in order to "bzr branch" against the smart server (which isn't available anonymously), I'm told "trentbuck@gmail.com" isn't an account, and "trentbuck" has no SSH keys associated with it.
<twb> So I go to the +me URL it gives, which only contains a [Continue] button.  I clicked that, and I got to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/507188/
<twb> The "Continue" button isn't rendered as a button in w3m.
<twb> It would be nice if I could click it.
<twb> Oh, I forgot to mention: I haven't used my launchpad account for several years.  I set it up long enough to register a GPG key with malone (becaue it was the only way I could report bugs against Ubuntu, short of starting a GUI browser.)
<twb> I suspect that w3m is at fault here (http://bugs.debian.org/136810), but it would be nice if lp worked around it until upstream gets a clue.
<wgrant> There's a bug for that.
 * wgrant finds.
<wgrant> Bug 556927
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 556927 in Launchpad Foundations "apport-collect: login to launchpad impossible in text mode using w3m (elinks works) (affected: 7, heat: 42)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556927
<wgrant> twb: ^^
<twb> It was probably even my bug, from last time I tried to use lp :-P
<twb> I have lp-tools stuff installed, if I can authenticate and register an SSH public key that way...
<wgrant> Can you use elinks?
<twb> I don't really want to.  That'd be giving in
<twb> w3m is, after all, the default browser in debian and ubuntu-serevr.
<twb> Looks like elinks fails, too.  It goes back to the login page without any error message.
<twb> That's with elinks 0.9.2.
<twb> And lynx 2.8.5dev.16 fails to recognize the BUTTON tag as clickable, just like w3m.
<twb> If I hit "(Submit)" in lynx, it (eventually) goes back to the login page, as elinks did.
<twb> I suspect lp is trying to return an error like "that account has expired", but lynx/elinks don't render the error properly.
<twb> "env -u http_proxy elinks launchpad.net" returns gibberish, as if the server returned a gzipped page and elinks didn't know to inflate it.
<chmouel> hi guys, I wonder if anyone knows if there tools  for launchpad to report bug from the CLI ?
<chmouel> googling launchpad-cli does not give much hints
<twb> chmouel: you can report bugs to malone (the BTS component) using GPG-signed emails
<chmouel> twb: tks, any pointers for doc ?
<twb> chmouel: also, apport can fire up a tty browser, though AFAICT it doesn't really work thereafter
<twb> chmouel: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface, I think
<chmouel> do you know if  apport would work on debian testing ?
<twb> apport is like reportbug.  If you don't run it on the host that's having the problem, it won't collect any useful information.
<chmouel> twb: ah ok, it's not really what I am looking for then, cheers i'll dig into the Email Interfaces
<twb> Unfortunately, unlike reportbug, I can't see how to use apport to generate the useful information, then manually copy that information to a machine that is allowed on the internet.
<twb> IIRC it tries to submit the dump before doing any prompting, which obviously doesn't work for secure hosts.
<twb> chmouel: note that you'll need to create an account, log into it, and register your GPG key before using the email UI -- and those setup steps probably require you to use firefox or similar.
<wgrant> Some console browsers do work.
<chmouel> twb: sweet yeah i got all of that already
<twb> wgrant: not the old versions I have, anyway.
<twb> my lynx doesn't even think login.launchpad.net matches the SSL cert's *.launchpad.net
<wgrant> Hah.
<twb> Hahaha
<twb> The sol8 box's lynx doesn't support SSL
<wgrant> ... that's impressive.
<twb> OK, THAT was fucking scary
<twb> I ran elinks on a different host (but with a shared /home), and it was already logged in
<twb> So clearly one of the older boxes maanged to get the TGT (cookie?), but failed to use it.
<twb> Current versions of lynx and links *DON'T* work for me, FWIW.
<twb> And I successfully logged in AND I have an ssh key registered with lp, so why does "bzr lp-login trentbuck@gmail.com" claim that I'm not a valid user?
<wgrant> Your username isn't trentbuck@gmail.com
<wgrant> That's an email address.
<wgrant> Your username is the bit in https://launchpad.net/people/USERNAME
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~USERNAME, it is nowadays.
<twb> Grmph
<wgrant> There's a link in the top right, if you have a top right.
<twb> Stupid openid crap
<twb> wgrant: bzr is a CLI
<wgrant> It is, yes.
<wgrant> You need to find your Launchpad username.
<twb> i.e. it doesn't have a "top" or "right"
<wgrant> I was speaking of the Launchpad web UI.
<wgrant> Alternatively, navigate to https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit in an authenticated browser, and see what it says your username is.
<wgrant> It's the second field on that form.
<twb> Oh, "twb".
<twb> And that succeeded without any output, so I presume it worked
<twb> And bzr is using ssh now.
<chmouel> hey guys another question is there some kind of text format for reporting bugs (ie: textile or others tag based syntax)
<twb> wgrant: thanks for your help, I have managed to get "bzr branch lp:emacs" working without OOM-killing my screen session.
<wgrant> twb: I'm glad you finally got it working.
<twb> Well, I got bzr working.  The web part still requires a recent version of elinks (not w3m, lynx or links, nor an old version of elinks).
<twb> I was joking the other day that OpenID was retarded and Kerberos was the Right Thing, but webdev wankers wouldn't adopt it because it's too complicated for their end users
<twb> I'm no longer convinced OpenID is less complicated :P
<wgrant> Kerberos is probably the right thing, but yeah, probably not going to happen.
<twb> NeWS was the right thing, too, but AJAX won
<twb> Stupid humans...
<wgrant> Heh.
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Mailing lists not receiving mail | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: leonardr |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<nigelb> deryck got mails himself and 100s of them.   Now thta's really satisfying :)
<deryck> nigelb, glad you feel vindicated. :-)
<nigelb> heh
<fta> danilos, it didn't work, i still have the dupes :(
<danilos> fta, that sucks, but we can probably just remove the templates and you can re-import them all: do you think there's no work of translators that could be lost if we do that?
<dpm> danilos, I don't think so, we haven't announced this at all, it is on the testing phase. I for one have submitted translations, but just for that: testing
<fta> danilos, well, maybe i'm wrong, i'm confused by the status field. i see the po confirmed, not merged
<danilos> fta, do you mean 'approved' vs 'imported'?
<fta> i meant approved
<danilos> fta, right, those are not yet imported then
<fta> danilos, why is it so slow? i uploaded the revision 2h+ ago, it's just a bunch of strings to parse
<fta> takes half a day to complete
<fta> i hooked that to chromium trunk, meaning daily updates.. maybe not daily strings, but yet, 1/2d
<danilos> fta, import is usually fast, approval process is slow (I know it sounds weird, but there are a lot of heuristics to check all of the 50k files that live in the queue: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+imports/+index?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW)
<fta> takes me 1sec to convert them from weird xslt files ;)
<danilos> fta, we should improve this, but as you've noticed, there's always a bunch of annoyances around that need fixing (and once you actually get this set up properly, it's not that bad to wait 2h, so nobody was annoyed enough to really nag us about fixing it)
<fta> danilos, i agree, once it's in place, i guess i won't mind either
<danilos> fta, this is all very ancient code that's overly complex; ideally, we'd revisit it and make it much faster, but we just don't have the time
<danilos> fta, fwiw, once you get to a reasonable state, it might be interesting to explore integrating it into LP so that you don't have to manually run it or maintain a separate translations series/branch
<fta> danilos, integrate what? the upstream files?
<danilos> fta, no, your code to generate PO files
<fta> danilos, oh, sure. it's in a branch. not sure you'll like my python coding style though. i'm more a c/perl/sh/js guy ;)
<danilos> fta, heh, well, it'd have to be adapted to LP coding style, but I am just mentioning it as an option if you are interested - I'd still ask you to do it :P
<fta> danilos, and i guess the pre-requisite would be to have the upstream source code in bzr.. which is far from trivial
<danilos> fta, is it? can't we just have an import into LP? (we can import git, hg, svn and cvs branches, afaik)
<fta> danilos, the full chromium tree is a collection of zillions of svn/git trees: http://src.chromium.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chromium.git/.git;a=blob;f=DEPS;h=ef3e9e47bc46dcc920b9adbff9a2c94f119d394e;hb=HEAD
<danilos> fta, ah, it could be that those "subtrees" are not supported yet, but I know bzr team is working on that about these days as well :)
<fta> another idea could be to just just unpack my daily tarballs in bzr. we'll loose the upstream revisions though.
<danilos> fta, right, I don't think it's a big worry, and I am certain we'll soon be able to import complex git trees like the one from chromium
<fta> danilos, not sure. chromium is a regular svn/git tree, plus a py script called gclient (with tons of arguments), reading the DEPS files scattered in the tree, fetching more sub-trees and even triggering some actions, it's pretty specific
<danilos> fta, right, but with svn/git you can also "natively" reference other branches which need to be included on checkout (at least with svn and cvs, not sure about git :), and that's something bzr doesn't support yet; if it's not such "nested trees" and is really specific, then you are probably right :(
<danilos> fta, oh, btw, I've removed all the templates/translations so you can easily re-upload the correct stuff now
<danilos> fta, if you want me to bring them back, just let me know
<danilos> fta, or maybe not, we seem to have gotten into read-only mode
<fta> danilos, ??
<danilos> fta, I thought you wanted me to move them away so you can fix the duplicate comments
<fta> danilos, yes, but should i do now? commit an empty revision?
<fta> +what
<danilos> fta, no, you should be able to request a one-time import as well
<fta> micahg, grrr, I stopped all the dailies for jaunty last week, and i keep receiving requests from jaunty users :P
<micahg> fta: idk what to say about that, I'm sure the LP Admins are happier :)
<micahg> fta: jaunty has 17 days of life left, I wouldn't worry
<danilos> fta, sorry, got a meeting now (please don't reimport them before I remove the final template)
<fta> micahg, i always make the same answer: close to EoS + short of build resources => out, plz upgrade
<fta> danilos, ok, not touching anything until i hear from you
<asabil> hi all
<lfaraone> Is there a way to register a github bug tracker in launchpad?
<maco> how do i change the owner of a team? there's no pencil icon next to owner anymore
<deryck> lfaraone, not currently.  You could open a bug against malone requesting support for github as an external tracker.
<trijntje> Hi all, it looks like something went wrong with my launchpad account, is this the right place to ask?
<maxb> trijntje: Possibly, if not, we can probably figure out where to direct you
<trijntje> Well, I logged into LP, but somehow instead of logging into my normal account a new account was created from my email adres minus @gmail.com. Now I cant acces my usual account
<trijntje> https://launchpad.net/~redmar <- my real account should be there
<leonardr> maco: if you go to launchpad.net/~[team-name]/+reassign you can change the team owner
<leonardr> trijntje, walk me through this
<leonardr> are you logged into lp now? if so, as which user?
<maco> leonardr: thanks
<trijntje> I'm not logged in at the moment
<leonardr> ok, tell me what happens when you log into launchpad. what page do you see, and what do you type in?
<maxb> leonardr: launchpad.net/~redmar OOPSes, edge.launchpad.net/~redmar does not. This is the fingerprint of the "SSO reassigns account id incorrectly" problem
<maxb> wgrant: Around? You know more than me about this
<leonardr> salgado also might know
<trijntje> When I click on login on any LP page I go to the "Launchpad Login Service", where firefox automatically fills in my password and email
<maxb> trijntje: Basically this is a problem where stupid things happen when Launchpad and Ubuntu SSO disagree about which email addresses relate to which accounts
<maxb> trijntje: What is the LP id of the other account (other than ~redmar) ?
<micahg> I had to log in also today, I was on edge, there was an announcement that edge would be disappearing, I figured this was part of it
<trijntje> maxb: https://launchpad.net/~redmar-vdberg
<maxb> Do you have multiple email addresses associated with your account on https://login.launchpad.net/ ?
<maxb> I'm not entirely sure if this will work or not, but you might try setting redmar at ubuntu-nl dot org as your preferred address in login.launchpad.net, and then logging out and back in to Launchpad itself
<trijntje> maxb, Do you mean try to login with my ubuntu-nl adres?
<maxb> First, set that address to be the preferred address in login.launchpad.net
<maxb> Then, log out and log back in to launchpad.net itself (or edge)
<trijntje> maxb, cool, that worked :D
<maxb> trijntje: In order to clean up the duplicate account, you probably want to go to https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<trijntje> maxb, thanks for that link, I've merged the two accounts
<maxb> that should prevent a recurrence of the problem, even if you change your preferred address
<trijntje> I'm glad I got my account back, you're my hero maxb ;)
<ari-tczew> could any LP admin take a look, whether I set up import from cvs correctly? https://code.launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/dbhub/stable
<maxb> You don't need an admin for that, just a vcs-imports operator
<fta> when a bug is filed using apport, some sections appear as text in the initial report, some as attachments. what's the rule?
<maxb> Fortunately, I am one.
<maxb> Unfortunately, that import is not OK.
<maxb> ari-tczew: You've specified a web viewer path, not an actual CVS repository
<ari-tczew> maxb: lp wanted from me http link
<maxb> um. really?
<maxb> ari-tczew: You actually needed to specify :pserver:anonymous@dbhub.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/dbhub
<maxb> ari-tczew: Fixed and approved.
<ari-tczew> maxb: many thanks!
<ari-tczew> maxb: which branch will be taken? stable or trunk?
<maxb> the HEAD / trunk
<MrKeuner> hello, I have subscribed to a bug and related bugs are also sent to me, where can I adjust those settings. Some of them are really unrelated to me
<JanC> I'm trying to file a bug report, but every time LP times out a short time after pressing submit...  is something wrong with the servers?  :-(
<micahg> anyone know why a branch scan would take an hour?
<james_w> losas: is the branch-scanner stuck? I believe I've heard that it has been stuck a few times recently
<maxb> james_w: hi, so I've been looking at UDD NoSuchTag failures, and I'm wondering how best to report my findings for you to fix them. I *could* produce a long list of "bzr tag -d lp:ubuntu/maverick/foobar -r revid:fjwefjiweofowe upstream-x.y.z" commands, and ask you to just run them - but perhaps it would be better for me to write a bzr-merge-tags plugin? i.e. "bzr merge-tags lp:debian/sid/foobar lp:ubuntu/maverick/foobar", which just calls sourc
<maxb> e_branch.tags.merge_to(dest_branch.tags)
<james_w> maxb, that could work, but I would worry about doing too much?
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Mailing lists not receiving mail | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<james_w> the tag -d ... was what I was doing, so I wouldn't mind running those on your behalf, if it's not too difficult for you to produce them
<maxb> That works too, but it requires that you trust the revids and tags I state, or have lots of pain verifying them
<maxb> If that's ok, I'll save myself the effort of writing the bzr plugin, and produce some commands
<james_w> if that's what you would prefer then I am happy to do it
<james_w> in my mind it's easier to eyeball the effects of those commands, rather than work out the ways merging all the tags could go wrong
<maxb> ok, good. So I'll start trickling in some bugs over the next week, as I eyeball each package's branches
<james_w> maxb, great, thanks
<james_w> maxb, to me it seemed like they fell in to two camps, the one where merge-upstream wasn't used, and those where tags apparently weren't merged
<james_w> I assume it is the latter you are looking at? If so, then letting me know of any where the merge was done in the last month would be great, as it would indicate that there are still bugs there
<micahg> any idea about the branch scanner?
<maxb> I found one rather perplexing one which seemed to suggest that merge-upstream had been used, but the tag had then gotten lost
<maxb> anyway, to bugs :-)
<ari-tczew> could we count on branch scanner soon, or it's a higher issue?
<poolie> ari, what do you mean?
<micahg> poolie: a branch has said it's waiting to be scanned for about 3 hrs now
<mwhudson> micahg: got a link?
<micahg> mwhudson: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/libfxscintilla/maverick
<mwhudson> micahg: hmm
<mwhudson> losa ping
<mbarnett> heya mwhudson
<mwhudson> mbarnett: aware of any issues with the branch scanner today?
<mbarnett> mwhudson: not that i am aware of.  we don't have any alerts on it.  It could be running a bunch slower due to the hardware updates we are doing with the primary database though...
<mbarnett> and by hardware updates i mean software of course
<mbarnett> and by software i mean os
<mbarnett> basically, i like to tell lies.
<mwhudson> ah bum
<mwhudson> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57189808/jR3X1uFDWYhXPet14K6N1hWzrkG.txt
<mwhudson> mbarnett: heh heh
<mwhudson> micahg: thats the problem ^
<mwhudson> mbarnett: ah, so is the master a different db currently?
<micahg> mwhudson: k, what's the solution?
<mwhudson> micahg: sysadminnery
<ari-tczew> we have no time
<micahg> mwhudson: heh, will this job finish before the package importer would import an uploaded version?
<mwhudson> ari-tczew, micahg: what is the actual issue that the branch scanner not updating is causing you?
<micahg> mwhudson: I didn't want to lose my bzr commits for the branch
<micahg> the importer will import the uploaded version usually and then my commits will be lost and it'll be one huge commmit
<mwhudson> mbarnett: my hypothesis is that you've changed which machine is running the master db recently and there's a GRANT or two missing on the new machine that were done by hand on the old one
<mwhudson> mbarnett: is that plausible?
<mbarnett> mwhudson: that is quite possible
<mwhudson> mbarnett: ok
<mbarnett> mwhudson: if so, we would want to make sure we get them into a standard schema update and apply them asap
<mwhudson> micahg: ah ok, no this is basically a "cosmetic" problem
<mwhudson> micahg: your revisions are safe
<micahg> mwhudson: cool, thanks
<mwhudson> it's just the data in the launchpad database that's lagging
<mwhudson> micahg, ari-tczew: i take it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/libfxscintilla/maverick/changes shows the revision you care about?
<mwhudson> mbarnett: yeah, that all sounds sane
<mwhudson> mbarnett: thumper would know what the grant we need is probably, but he's not around :/
<mbarnett> mwhudson: oof
<micahg> mwhudson: yes, but hmmm, the tag doesn't show at the top level, I wonder if the importer will see it
<mbarnett> mwhudson: what makes him think that he is allowed to not be around?
<mbarnett> ever?
<mwhudson> micahg: i don't know what that's about, i doubt it's related to the scanner though
<micahg> james_w: will a tag on a merged branch be enough for the importer not to overwrite?
<mwhudson> mbarnett: looks like branchscanner should have "SELECT, UPDATE" on distributionsourcepackage, can you check if that's the case?
<mbarnett> mwhudson: it is kind of convoluted since everything is managed using roles
<mbarnett> mwhudson: but i am trying to upack access now
<chx> hi. i am here to report a bug. Not sure how to do that officially
<mwhudson> mbarnett: :/
<mwhudson> mbarnett: my guess is that the issue has been fixed in devel/ so that the next rollout will fix this issue
<chx> so it says "The diff has been truncated for viewing." but there is nowhere to look for the rest.
<mwhudson> chx: you can download it
 * chx facepalms
<mwhudson> "* Download diff    *  Show line numbers"
<mwhudson> chx: that should probably be repeated where the truncation message is, i guess
<chx> mwhudson: maaaaaaaybe! :)
<mwhudson> chx: a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchapd-code/+filebug saying that would be appropriate
<chx> mwhudson: just in case somone does not to chase a single link across 5000 lines of code.
<chx> *want to
<mwhudson> yeah
<chx> mwhudson: i am filing at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+filebug rather :)
<mbarnett> mwhudson: so, if i am  reading this correctly, none of the roles that have been granted to branchscanner have ANY access to the distribtionsourcepackage table.
<mwhudson> mbarnett: ok
<chx> mwhudson:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/656005 thanks.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 656005 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "The download diff should be repeated on the bottom (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mwhudson> did anyone else get mail/spam from jscrambler?
<wgrant> Yup.
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : all systems operational | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
#launchpad 2010-10-07
<bac> lifeless: meeting ping
<bac> StevenK: ^^
<poolie> hi bac
<bac> wallyworld: ^^
<bac> morning poolie
<wallyworld> ack
<bac> wallyworld: you,of course don't have to come, but you're welcome
<tgm4883> Is there some setting that will make it so only members of our bug team can change the status on bugs?
<wgrant> tgm4883: Certain statuses are restricted (Won't Fix, Triaged and Opinion are the current ones, IIRC), but it's not configurable at the moment.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> thats no deal
<tgm4883> I'm not a fan of users changing status of a bug all willy nilly
<wgrant> It's rare that a user does.
<tgm4883> yea it is
<tgm4883> mostly I see it when a user takes it from incomplete back to new
<tgm4883> which is not what we want. It isn't new anymore if a dev is working on it
<wgrant> Why would it be Incomplete if a dev is on it?
<wgrant> Incomplete means it's waiting on info from the user.
<tgm4883> in a lot of smaller projects. Bug team and dev team overlap
<tgm4883> in either case, it isn't new
<tgm4883> and the bug team (or dev in some cases) should be the one to decide if it isn't Incomplete anymore, not the user
<tgm4883> I've also seen it go from "Fix released" to new/confirmed before
<tgm4883> from a user
<tgm4883> which again, IMO is bad
<wgrant> There is a discussion going on about preventing users from unfixing bugs.
<wgrant> But I find it's more effective to just chastise users when they do that. They only do it once!
<tgm4883> well I wouldn't say it's more effective
<tgm4883> it may be effective, but it's still annoying.
<tgm4883> but if thats the only way, then I guess we will make it work
<tgm4883> thanks for the info wgrant
<wgrant> It's also annoying when users are prevented from performing legitimate actions.
<wgrant> It's a bit of an imperfect balancing act.
<tgm4883> perhaps
<tgm4883> ideally it would be configurable at the project level
<tgm4883> but I don't think for most cases those would be considered legitimate actions for the user
<tgm4883> if the user wants to set status and priority, it sounds like they are fixing the bug themselves and have commit access
<wgrant> One can fix bugs without commit access.
<tgm4883> wgrant, true, but they can't commit it :)
<tgm4883> who is to say the project would A) accept the patch, or B) decide the bug was worth fixing
<spiv> I think many projects are comfortable with "wiki-like" access to those fields: so long as bad changes are easy to revert, there's little harm in allowing broad access.
<spiv> And some benefit.
<tgm4883> spiv, I agree. Which is why I asked if it was configurable
<spiv> *nod*
<tgm4883> anyway, we will do what we can with the way it is. Thanks for the info. Night
<spiv> G'night.
<bac> spiv i'll be happy to land your branch
<spiv> bac: thanks!
<bac> np
<fta> danilos, hi, please let me know when i can update my translations
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : Launchpad is read-only for 15mins | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<noodles775> mrevell: ^^ that's correct right?
<mrevell> noodles775: I've just checked and it appears LP is offline, rather than read-only, atm. It's due to be back online around now. mthaddon are you too busy doing it to confirm?
<mthaddon> mrevell: should be back now?
<mrevell> Yep, thanks mthaddon.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/  | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mrevell> Thanks noodles775
<noodles775> mrevell, mthaddon : I still can't push to codehosting.
<mthaddon> yeah, working on it
<mthaddon> hmm, service check says it's up
<mthaddon> noodles775: still can't push?
<noodles775> mthaddon: nope, bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Code hosting is offline. | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<savvas0> is launchpad code down? OOPS-ID OOPS-1741CB386
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1741CB386
<savvas0> neither bzr pull nor http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~surl/surl/trunk/files work
<noodles775> savvas0: yes, the admins are working te get codehosting back up now (see topic)
<savvas0> oh, oops :)
<savvas0> thank you
<eLBati> ciao
<mthaddon> noodles775: can you confirm codehosting is now back?
<noodles775> mthaddon: indeed, pushing happily now. Thanks!
<mthaddon> sorry for the delay
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | All services are go. | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<eLBati> ant problem with bzr?
<eLBati> *any
<noodles775> eLBati: there was up until a few minutes ago, but codehosting should be back now?
<eLBati> noodles775, uhm http://pastebin.com/Ww3VSjVk
<noodles775> mthaddon: ^^ (also, I got the following trying to test a branch on ec2 https://pastebin.canonical.com/38292/ )
<spiv> eLBati: works for me
<mthaddon> noodles775: that looks like problem with your ec2 instance
<spiv> eLBati: I notice you didn't specify a username on that command line
<spiv> eLBati: have you set your .ssh/config to use your Launchpad nick when connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net?  Or does you local username match your Launchpad nick?
<eLBati> spiv, my local username matches lp-login
<eLBati> my public key worked till one hour ago
<spiv> eLBati: what's your lp username?
<eLBati> elbati
<spiv> Hmm, your debug log's does mention the same key you have on your account...
<spiv> But it also has this line:
<spiv> #
<spiv> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<spiv> Which I don't see when I connect; perhaps there's an issue with your local ssh-agent?
<spiv> Otherwise I'm out of ideas, given that your username and key apparently match.
<spiv> (And that the service is working fine for me)
<eLBati> spiv,  I guess more probably an issue with  bzr service since it did not work little time ago
<eLBati> did lp change something?
<spiv> eLBati: I agree that's suspicious
<spiv> But it was pretty mundane DB maintenance AFAIK
<spiv> I'd certainly be surprised if it changed how codehosting auth worked.
<spiv> (Which DB-wise is very simple: there's a SSHKey table, basically)
<maxb_> In my experience "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." either means 'gnome-keyring-daemon sucks, you should use ssh-agent instead' or 'Your agent was set up to require interactive confirmation of key usage, and that didn't/couldn't happen'
<spiv> And the codehosting service just queries that, and clearly it still can because I can still auth to it, and noodles775 said a short while ago that it's working for him too.
<eLBati> maxb_, you could be right
<spiv> And the error about the agent is highly suggestive of a local issue.
<spiv> Also, there aren't hordes of people in here complaining that codehosting is still down :)
<eLBati> spiv, you re right too :-)
<eLBati> somehow, my gnome-keyring-daemon slept
<eLBati> after first fail due to lp issue
<eLBati> thanks spiv maxb
<eLBati> now it works
<spiv> eLBati: you're welcome
<fta> danilos, (re) hi, please let me know when/if i can update my chromium translations
<danilos> fta, right, you can do that now: just doing "one time import" from the sync settings page should be sufficient now
<danilos> anyway, brb
<fta> danilos, i wonder if i should split my notes in two. i put various info in there, but only one part is useful to the translators, the other part is mostly useful for me to convert back to the original xml format
<fta> seems the lp auth is somehow broken with chromium. it keeps saying i must login to edit a bug, i do, accept the form and back in the bug, i'm still signed-off, if it retry, it works, but only for a while
<fta> uh?? where's the post comment button??? http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/lp-no-post-comment-button.png
<wgrant> fta: Hm, all the icons seem to be missing too.
<fta> wgrant, chromium daily
<fta> hm, a restart worked. weird
<bsaibes> I am looking at whether Launchpad provides any resource load-balancing, estimating, etc... I am trying to figure out how  to check whether a particular developer is assigned too much work to handle, can Launchpad help in that area (I am thinking Blueprint mostly)
<salgado> bsaibes, I don't think so, but you could check the list of bugs/blueprints that are inprogress for any given user through the "All assigned blueprints" and "All bugs in progress" links on their profile page
<bsaibes> Ok - that is a start, I can check there - would I have access to check others' profile?
<salgado> yeah, definitely!
<salgado> bsaibes, https://edge.launchpad.net/~james-w for instance
<bsaibes> now related question - does blue print allow me to assign sizing to a Work Item?
<salgado> bsaibes, that's not really a Launchpad question as it has no idea about work items -- we just abuse the blueprints' whiteboard to list the work items which are them parsed by an external tool
<salgado> bsaibes, that was just to say that if we extend that external tool, we can then include the sizing info along with the work items
<salgado> but that's a question for Jamie Bennett. :)
<bsaibes> yes that need to be looked at then see whether we  can abuse  the Whiteboard further
<james_w> bsaibes, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/~linaro-toolchain-wg/+specworkload
<bsaibes> James_w, thx this link looks promising, let me check it out
<james_w> that's a start, but the work item tracker is probably better for that, and it doesn't show bugs
<salgado> james_w, wow, that's new to me.  quite interesting
<james_w> (view any person team, go to blueprints and select "Workload" on the right)
<bsaibes> james_w, I am working with Michael H. to address this issue, Michael has created this list for the Toolchain team now we need the sizing and check how to load balance the assignment
<bsaibes> Salagado, so maybe we need to expand on the Work Item convention in the whiteboard to add a sizing to each Work Item, then creare a tool to check the load for each developer
<james_w> I believe that's already in progress
<bsaibes> James_w, who is handling this?
<james_w> I don't know the status though, talk to JamieBennett
<bsaibes> James_w, ok will do there a release meeting in few minutes, will ask there
<tcole> therve: hi, so one question I have is where the appropriate place in an app lifecycle is to install a storm tracer
<tcole> er, wrong window
<michaelh1> mwhudson: syn...
<mwhudson> michaelh1: hello
<michaelh1> mwhudson: right, so he was ~rsandiford.
<michaelh1> Hang on, this is too long to type.. Skype/Mumble?
<mwhudson> michaelh1: in a few minutes?  i'm in a cafe, but won't be for much longer
<michaelh1> mwhudson: there's no rush.  Any time today is fine.  Ping me when you're available
<mwhudson> michaelh1: okidoke
<mwhudson> uh
<mwhudson> login.launchpad.net does not seem very happy?
<mwhudson> oh, it was probably the login for prod, log in for edge problem
<ilap> Hi, I deleted a package in my PPA because the build was not successful (some issue in the control file). After that I was trying to upload the modified package to PPA but it's always rejected /w the following err msg: "but uploaded version has different contents". So, why I can not upload a packeg to a PPA if that package is already deleted from that PPA? Is there any way to get it work or I need to create a new PPA and upload that 
<mwhudson> ilap: yes, change the version
<jonrafkind> something I dont get about that, if a package fails to build then its taking up space in launchpad, right? why doesnt the option exist to completely erase a version that didnt build at all?
<ilap> Ta, I was thinking of this, but I did not want it as what if an other dependency issue appears?
<ilap> So, there is no any way to completely erase a PPA and package.
<mwhudson> that's just debian for you, really
<ilap> and -> and/or
<mwhudson> ilap: then you upload again
<micahg> ilap: append a ~ppa1 to the end of the version string
<mwhudson> ilap: in a package version in debian, in a version number like 1.2-4, the '4' is (at least by strong convention) an indication of the version of the packaging
<ilap> Thx, but I did not want to change the version in my package due a Build-dependencies issue. So, that's why I thought (was I naive?:)) the delete it and reupload the modified one should be sufficient. Coz, I am not sure that all of the Build depencies are sorted in the control file.
<mwhudson> well that's ok
<mwhudson> it's not like you get bragging rights for having a particular version number
<ilap> Ok, I see. Ta all.
<ilap> As I am a really newbie here in launchpad therefore what do you recommend? Version nr is 0.0.1-0ubuntu1, so shall I modify to this? 0.0.1~1-0ubuntu1?
<mwhudson> ilap: i go with  0.0.1-0ubuntu2~ppa1
<ilap> ta
<mwhudson> ilap: this will sort after  0.0.1-0ubuntu1, but before 0.0.1-0ubuntu2, and the latter is the smallest a new version that's uploaded to ubuntu would have
<mwhudson> (i think, not really an expert on this)
<ilap> mwhudson: not, no expert, I have no clue on this and also this is my 1st pkg in launchpad..:) Thx your help.
<tgm4883> ilap, you want to ask in #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2010-10-08
<mhall119> is edge.launchpad.net taken down?
<spm> mhall119: no. what's the problem you're seeing?
<mhall119> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending CONNECT xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net:443: [Errno 111] Connection refused
<mhall119> trying to bzr branch lp:awstrial
<mhall119> I remember seeing something on planet about edge going away or something
<mhall119> oh nevermind, tried the command in a new terminal and it worked....
<mhall119> thanks anyway
<scandium> hello, I last used my ubuntu bugzilla account in 2005, before launchpad existed. accounts from ubuntu bugzilla were automatically imported into launchpad, but I guess I still need to register a new account as launchpad is using OpenID? At least recovering the password using the "forgot password" method didn't work :/
<scandium> is there another way to recover the account? or do I just need to create a new one? (just curious how it'll work because apparantly, the name will be the same :-)
<wgrant> scandium: Do you know your old account's username?
<spm> what wgrant said...
<wgrant> Things from that long ago could be in a couple of different states.
<scandium> wgrant, well, yes, because launchpad has bugs from 2005 where I commented ;) https://launchpad.net/~rainer-groesslinger <- that's it
<scandium> I have *never* logged into launchpad yet, in case that helps you, last time I logged in it was still the ubuntu bugzilla
<wgrant> Hah, that's a while ago.
<wgrant> So, you should still have an account on login.launchpad.net.
<spm> scandium: do you still have access to an email address at melodax ?
<scandium> yes
<spm> (being deliberately vague here, so I don't plaster WHICH address in a public channel) :-)
<spm> when you said recovering via the forgot password didn't work; did you not get an email? or the email + link didn't work? or ??
<scandium> didn't get email. it also hasn't been rejected (looked at exim log), but for some reason I just wasted your time...I tried again and it immediatly arrived...perhaps I hallucinated...OR I mistyped my e-mail address (can't say for sure anymore, obviously)
<spm> ha, np
<spm> @ 5.45pm on a friday, easy problems that solve themselves are most desirable :-)
<nigelb> spm: ha
<spm> :-)
<dpm> hey henninge, could you give us a hand?
<dpm> Here comes a long comment:
<dpm> fta has been working towards making chromium translatable in Launchpad.
<dpm> Here are the templates:
<dpm> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser
<dpm> Due to a problem with the comments in the first templates he uploaded, he was in touch with danilo and danilo removed the templates and asked him to reimport them. By removing I mean he changed the project name and series and put them here:
<dpm> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/deleted-templates/+pots/generated-resources
<dpm> That's just one of the templates (notice the rosetta/deleted-templates in the URL)
<dpm> That's all fine.
<dpm> Now fta has imported a new set of templates, which got correctly imported into the chromium-browser project.
<dpm> However, all the PO files got wrongly imported into the rosetta/deleted-templates templates. E.g.
<dpm> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+imports?field.filter_status=IMPORTED&field.filter_extension=po
<dpm> Now, how can we make it for translations to be imported into the right project and to avoid this to happen in subsequent imports?
<dpm> He's using automatic imports from bzr
<henninge> dpm: My guess is that the translations were already approved before the template was moved.
<henninge> even though not imported yet. Does that fit?
<henninge> dpm: Approval in the queue link an import entry to a template (by database id). So if that template is moved to a different project, the imports will happen there.
<dpm> henninge, I'm not sure. I think fta imported them all last night by pressing the "One time import" link. So do you think requesting another one time import should solve the problem?
<henninge> hm
<henninge> dpm: probably not
<fta> no, i just pushed new revs to my branch
<fta> thought it was the same..
<dpm> fta, yeah, I think it should be
<henninge> fta: there is a little catch
<henninge> the queue has this optimization that when it sees a file of the same name as one that is already in the queue (for the project) it simply reuses that entry and set's it to "Needs Review" again.
<fta> d'oh!
<henninge> The problem here is that with danilo's little fix, the queue entries are linked to a different project (your project) than the templates that the files are imported into (the deleted-templates)...
<henninge> fta: we have two options
<henninge> 1. Wait three days for the old entries to be garbage collected, then request another import.
<henninge> 2. Re-assign all 159 entries to the right template and set them to "approved" again.
<henninge> Bit of a pain for me to do manually, I could try to whip up some SQL magic.
<thekorn> hi guys, I've got a question: let's say I've deactivated the gpg key which I used to sign the ubuntu CoC, in this case I would have to sign the CoC again with a new key, right?
<thekorn> and also the CoC should no longer appear as `signed` to me.
<thekorn> or is there some misunderstanding on my side?
<wgrant> thekorn: The key and signature are still associated with your account.
<wgrant> But the key is hidden and new signatures from it are no longer accepted.
<wgrant> I think.
<fta> henninge, well, i don't know. i have new strings almost everyday (already have ~30 new strings for chromium 8 locally in my branch waiting)
<thekorn> wgrant: ok, but do I have to sign the CoC again?
<thekorn> """Note: If you deactivate a key here, Launchpad will automatically disable any features that use that key, such as a signed code of conduct. Also, the key will be deactivated on Launchpad only."""
<thekorn> ^^^ that's from +editgpgkeys
<wgrant> thekorn: It does say that, but I can't see any code to that effect.
 * wgrant tries.
<henninge> fta: I just thought that if I am to request for SQL to be run on the production database (involves administrative overhead), I might as well request the deletion of the queue entries.
<henninge> fta: It'll take a few hours but after that you can request a fresh import.
<fta> henninge, if starting from scratch is easy, let's do that. it's getting messy
<henninge> fta: sure, I'll get back to you when it's done.
<fta> henninge, thanks!
<henninge> fta: do you have an entry in bugs or answers about this that I can refer to?
<fta> henninge, not directly but we hit a bug when trying to work-around that
<fta> bug 655077
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 655077 in Launchpad Translations "Breakage when importing translations from bzr branch (affected: 2, heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655077
<wgrant> thekorn: You don't need to resign it.
<wgrant> Despite what the form says.
<dpm> fta, I talked about that with danilo yesterday. I think the best thing to do for now, if we don't want to waste translator's efforts, would be to remove the two unused templates from the bzr branch and then disable them in Launchpad. We can look at adding them again in case upstream decides to use them.
<thekorn> wgrant: ok, thanks. I'll file a bug about the documentation on this page
<dpm> fta, that should avoid the bug as well
<fta> dpm, that bug does't bother me too much, i set a low priority for those templates so the 1st to appear in the list are the one we need first
<dpm> fta, I know, but I'm sure translators will see them and translate them nevertheless :) Anyway, I don't think it's that critical they're ~200 strings, just a suggestion
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | INCIDENT: Superseded/deleted PPA files not being deleted | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<koni> hi
<koni> when using the Answer section in launchpad
<koni> I select change your preferred languages
<koni> for Italy it list a number of different languages spoken in Italy: Sardinian, Ladin, etc.
<koni> but what is missing is German
<koni> could this be added?
<nigelb> koni: visit https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/~YOUR-LP-NAME/+editlanguages
<nigelb> and add the languages you want there
<koni> I did this, this is not the problem
<koni> my point is that in Your language preferences I see Your browser languages: English
<koni> Languages in Italy: Italian Italian (Italy) Piemontese Franco-Provençal Sardinian Catalan Ladin Venetian Walser Friulian
<koni> but German is missing in this list
<henninge> koni: Ah, you are from Südtirol?
<henninge> koni: I can mark German as being spoken in Italy.
<henninge> koni: done ;-)
 * persia suspects de_IT will need *lots* of new string translations
<koni> yes, thanks a lot!!
<koni> hennige: how did you know about ladin?
<vish> hmm, is the Karma meter stuck again?
<vish> i havent seen it change for the past 3 days
<vish> or 4
<rye_> hi, is there anything wrong with https://staging.launchpad.net/ since it says that code update in progress for past 2 hours?
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is it possible to request that a vcs import bzr branch get upgraded to 2a ?
<jml> asabil: I'm surprised it's not already upgraded
<jml> asabil: what's the branch?
<asabil> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vala/trunk
<jml> I don't know. Sorry.
<asabil> so it is not up to date right ?
<asabil> it's a knitpack with rich roots
<jml> hmm.
<jml> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/325069 is already fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 325069 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "import branches should always be in Bazaar's default format (affected: 0, heat: 0)" [High,Fix released]
<jml> asabil: not sure what a good workaround is
<asabil> I guess an admin could issue a bzr upgrade on the branch ?
<spiv> asabil: I believe you can file a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code to get the format upgraded
<asabil> ok will do, thanks
<ochosi> hey guys, i just wanted to say that i'm experiencing this bug that upload stalls 1k before finishing. last time someone advised me to use sftp instead of ftp, that worked last time. now i'm having this problem with sftp. any other ideas?
<maxb> ochosi: Are you sure you're using sftp? Given the sftp uploader does not provide progress information, how do you know it's stopping 1k from the end?
<ochosi> maxb: yeah sry about misreporting, i just realised i used a wrong option in my build/upload script...
<fta> it's nice to see all builders queues empty for a change ;)
<fta> bigjools, hi, you said ~10 days ago that ppa stats were imminent. how imminent is it? ;)
<kai> hi folks
<jml> hi
<kai> how long does it usually take for a gpg key to show up on the key server after gpg --send-keys?
<jml> which key server?
<lool> Hey, a coworker pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~mwaddel/linaro-image-tools/usb-rootfs-option a while ago, and the branch has not been scanned for a long time now; is this a known issue?
<kai> the one in the launchpad instructions.. hang on
<kai> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<jml> lool: don't know. I heard we had problems yesterday but I've heard nothing about it. I'll poke someone.
<kai> ah, there we go
 * kai waits through yet another round of graylisting
<lool> jml: thanks
<vish> hmm, how to make sure the karma "calculator" is working? ;)
<vish> rather..how to check it is still working
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | INCIDENT: Superseded/deleted PPA files not being deleted | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: sinzui |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta> henninge, any news? (just want to know if i should suspend my import script for the w-e and until further notice or if it's fine now)
<henninge> fta: I have the script to remove the entries ready and approved, it just has not been run yet.
<henninge> let me see ...
<henninge> fta: I have asked an admin to run the query but it looks like he is busy.
<henninge> fta: You can see if it was done if this list is empty:
<henninge> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=po
<henninge> I have to go now.
<fta> henninge, ok, thanks for you help
<fta> henninge, youR
<henninge> ;)
<james_w> I'm having trouble seeing a private branch I have just been subscribed to. Is there anything I need to wait for, or anything more than subscribing that is needed
<jelmer> james_w: as far as I know that should be sufficient
<james_w> I'm still getting 403 after several minutes, and I'm told that my user id is correctly subscribed
<sinzui> james_w, I think subscription to a branch gives immediate access
<achiang> hello, is there a way to iterate over a collection_link in launchpadlib?
<achiang> e.g., i can say: user = launchpad.teams['foo'] ; print user.ppas_collection_link
<achiang> i want to find all the ppas that belong to team foo
<achiang> rockstar: plz halp!
<rockstar> achiang, hi!
<sinzui> achiang: user = launchpad.teams['foo']
<sinzui> for ppa in user.ppas:
<sinzui>     print ppa.name
<rockstar> achiang, sinzui wins.
<sinzui> achiang,  thing.attr<_collection_link> is  thing.attr in launchpadlib
<achiang> sinzui: ah! thank you. that was not obvious to me reading through https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html
<achiang> sinzui: but rockstar will attest that i suck at python. i must have missed the attr when i did a dir(user)
<sinzui> achiang, the collection is not materialised until you try to iterate over it. You can use ``list(user.ppas)`` to make it into a list
<achiang> sinzui: what does "materialised" in this context mean? it doesn't show up as an attribute (aka dir(user) won't show it?) or does it mean that the attribute exists, but is "empty" until i iterate over it?
<sinzui> achiang, it is empty before you iterate over it
<achiang> sinzui: ok that matches my mental model, and i would expect that.
<achiang> sinzui: the thing.attr<_collection_link> => thing.attr mapping is the crucial thing i was missing. thanks much
<achiang> rockstar: i'm doing some laika hacking today
<rockstar> achiang, are you over at Cohere?
<achiang> rockstar: yeah
<mimico> hi.  how do I post a screenshot file in launchpad?
<maco> mimico: click the add comment/attachment link at the bottom of the bug
<maco> or do you mean to add a screenshot to a project?
<mimico> maco: I posted a question, and i have a request for more information.
<mimico> so I want to post a screenshot.
<maco> oh. i dont recall a way to attach things to Answers, but you can use http://imagebin.ca and then link to it
<mimico> I think this is exactly what I need.  Thx.
<sinzui> mimico, Answers does not support attachments
<mimico> sinzui: ok.  I went with maco's advice and used imagebin.  Thanks.
<alket> I just registred an event at loco.ubuntu.com but my username is alketii in that page it is registred as alketii2 , i dont know such an account
<alket> why ?
<sinzui> alket, I think your question is about Ubuntu Single Signon. Launchpad does not manage identity. When you login to Launchpad or use Lp as an OpenID provider, you are actually using login.ubuntu.com. You may have multiple SSO account.
<alket> sinzui, im sure i don't i have just alketii not alketii2
<sinzui> alket, loco.ubuntu.com may also be confused by changing information that SSO provides and thought you were a new user
<alket> check the username  and see if it exists http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/468/detail/ my account
<alket> https://launchpad.net/~alketii2
<sinzui> alket, like I said, you are really using login.ubuntu.com, not Launchpad
<alket> sinzui, i understood you, but where did the alketii2 come ?
<sinzui> Launchpad does not have registration/login/password management feature.
<sinzui> alket, I think you need to talk to someone involved with loco.ubuntu.com and may be SSO
<sinzui> alket, I have seen this same non-sense on help.launchpad.net
<alket> sinzui, thank you
<sinzui> alket, the site assumes everyone registered at login.ubuntu.com is a launchpad user. They might be. Since you can have multiple SSO account, the site may get the wrong information and make an impossible link
 * sinzui looks for forum about the issue
<sinzui> alket, https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/ may be able to explain what happened
<alket> thank you sinzui
<WALoeIII> Can I have inside one PPA, multiple different 'versions' of the same package
<WALoeIII> specifically nginx requires you to compile modules in, they cannot be dynamically loaded like apache
<WALoeIII> for different use cases I want different modules, but the packages are all ultimately nginx-0.7.67
<WALoeIII> with rpm I would simply call it something like nginx-0.7.67.variant
<jpds> WALoeIII: Surely it would be a better idea to just use Apache?
<WALoeIII> I depend on specific features that nginx has and apache cannot be easily convinced to do
<WALoeIII> I've got the 3 packages right now nginx-0.7.67-0ubuntu1webserver1, nginx-0.7.67-0ubuntu1lb1, nginx-0.7.67-0ubuntu1ops1
<WALoeIII> but my PPAreplaces them all with webserver as it is the 'newest'
<WALoeIII> I could also just use 3ppas
<WALoeIII> but that seems dumb
<sinzui> WALoeIII, you cannot have multiple *version* because the newest version always supersedes. When we want to have too different version to be installed at the same time, we change the name of the package that is provided. eg nginx2, nginx-0-7
<WALoeIII> these don't actually even need to be on the same machine
<WALoeIII> in fact they never wil
<WALoeIII> versions is the wrong word, I want different variants of the same version
<WALoeIII> I suppose changing the package name is a good idea
<WALoeIII> nginx-lb
<WALoeIII> nginx-webserver or w/e
<sinzui> everything after the package name is used for versioning. I think you need to change the name to solve this problem
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | INCIDENT: Superseded/deleted PPA files not being deleted | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Tetsuo55> hello
<Tetsuo55> im subsribed and affected by a bug. but the bug is not showing up in my list of related or subscribed bugs
<Tetsuo55> its this one https://launchpad.net/bugs/612816
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 612816 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] [gm45] GPU lockup 493062ea (EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000001) (affected: 8, heat: 114)" [Medium,Confirmed]
#launchpad 2010-10-09
<Tetsuo55> i have a feeling its related to being in " from duplicate" i think the duplicate thing doesnt work right
<Tetsuo55> i should have a bunch of subscriptions to duplicates, but none are shown in my overview, with one exception, and i just found out im in the direct subscribers list for that one, so that could explain why
<wgrant> Tetsuo55: Right, you're subscribed to a duplicate, not the bug itself.
<Tetsuo55> since the duplicate is closed, nothing shows up in any of my bug overview lists
<wgrant> They don't show in the bug listing at the moment. But they might soon -- there is work ongoing around subscription configuration.
<Tetsuo55> so in order to actually track all the bugs im going to have to unsubscribe and then resubscribe to each one
<Tetsuo55> ?
<Tetsuo55> for now
<Tetsuo55> ?
<wgrant> If you want to be able to see them in your personal bug listings, yes.
<wgrant> But most people keep track of their bugs through email.
<Tetsuo55> not a big fan of mail
<Tetsuo55> thanks for the info, ill wait for the changes to land then i guess
<MiserySalin> hi there
<MiserySalin> I added me some month ago to all bugs of an distribution. So I'm receiving a lot of mails with "X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale: Registrant (...)". How can I disable it? I can't find that option anymore :-(
<wgrant> MiserySalin: Which distribution?
<MiserySalin> Arch Linux
<wgrant> MiserySalin: That's probably bug #636918
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 636918 in Launchpad Bugs "Owner can't unsubscribe from project's bugs without setting bug supervisor (affected: 1, heat: 13)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636918
<wgrant> I think.
<wgrant> Yeah.
<MiserySalin> Well, but I added myself some month ago!?
<MiserySalin> So I can't remove me? ^^
<wgrant> MiserySalin: To work around it, set archlinux's bug supervisor to you (or a team that you administer) then visit https://bugs.launchpad.net/archlinux/+subscribe to unsubscribe.
<wgrant> You didn't explicitly subscribe.
<MiserySalin> Ah, that was the option I used. But I'm already unchecked...
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> The bug is that you the owner is forcibly subscribed.
<wgrant> If you set the bug supervisor, you'll be able to unsubscribe.
<MiserySalin> ah, ok...
<MiserySalin> thanks
<wgrant> Yeah, it's a bit of an odd bug.
<MiserySalin> Will it be fixed soon? ;-)
<wgrant> Maybe.
<MiserySalin> how can I set a bug supervisor? I'm too blind today
<wgrant> MiserySalin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/archlinux/+configure-bugtracker
<wgrant> Should be linked from the front page of the distro.
<wgrant> Oh, hm.
<wgrant> That won't work on a distribution.
<MiserySalin> yeah, seems so: There’s no page with this address in Launchpad
<wgrant> The distribution case is far less common that the project one, so it's probably not quite as pretty....
 * wgrant finds.
<MiserySalin> mhhh
<wgrant> Ah, try https://bugs.launchpad.net/archlinux/+bugsupervisor
<MiserySalin> Ok, that worked. I added myself as bugsupervisor. If I go to ~subscribe again I'm checked now.
<MiserySalin> That option was disabled before... but okay... I'm disabling it again ;-)
<wgrant> OK. Unsubscribe there, and the emails should cease.
<MiserySalin> I hope so
<wgrant> MiserySalin: Right, If you look at the bug I pointed you at, you can get an idea of what the code does.
<MiserySalin> yeah, I hope that works with distribution's bug supervisor, too ;-)
<wgrant> It's the same code.
<MiserySalin> Ok, how can I verify that I'm the bug supervisor? Can't see any option for that.
<MiserySalin> ah, ok, found it
<MiserySalin> ok, thanks..... hope I won't receive that mails anymore. ;-)
<Chrisbuchholz> Hey guys. Is it possible to star/favorite a project on Launchpad? I find it rather hard keeping track of projects that i'm not a member of, but stil want to follow. I could just bookmark it, but that seems highly inelegant.
<logari81> hi, is there a way to remove a wrong orig.tar.gz that I 've uploaded to soyuz?
<shadeslayer> logari81: yes, upload new tar with version : fooa ,if earlier version was foo
<shadeslayer> or foo+repack
<shadeslayer> but i prefer fooa
<logari81> shadeslayer: but this would modify the version of the orig.tar.gz as well, right?
<shadeslayer> uh.. i dont understand
<shadeslayer> once you have uploaded foo
<shadeslayer> you cannot upload a different tarball with foo version again
<shadeslayer> so you need to superseed the old tarball with fooa
<shadeslayer> (in terms of dpkg fooa > foo )
<jelmer> maxb: Hi
<marvin24_ac> Hi
<marvin24_ac> I created a launchpad account
<marvin24_ac> and uploaded my ssh key
<marvin24_ac> when trying to push a new project, I get "Permission denied (publickey) error
<marvin24_ac> I checked that ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and launchpad key are identical
<marvin24_ac> any hint?
<maxb> jelmer: hi
<shadeslayer> marvin24_ac: did you upload your public key?
<shadeslayer> or the private key
<shadeslayer> also iirc theres some delay...
<maxb> Launchpad would only accept the public key in the form, and I don't think there is any delay
<marvin24_ac> launchpad accepted my public key
<marvin24_ac> I uploaded it two days ago
<maxb> marvin24_ac: Run ssh -v your-lp-id@bazaar.launchpad.net, and pastebin the output
<marvin24_ac> look ok, until the last line permission denied (publickey)
<maxb> pastebin please
<marvin24_ac> http://www.pastie.org/1209965
<marvin24_ac> mmh public key is id_rsa?
<marvin24_ac> sounds wrong
<maxb> No, id_rsa is the private key
<maxb> It looks to me that the key id_rsa is not one registered on Launchpad for the account
<jelmer> maxb: Have you ever looked into daily builds for bzr?
<marvin24_ac> the output says: "Offering public key: /home/marc/.ssh/id_rsa
<marvin24_ac> that's not my fault I think
<maxb> marvin24_ac: What is your launchpad ID? What is the public key associated with id_rsa? (Check with 'ssh-keygen -y -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa)
<maxb> jelmer: I am mostly of the opinion "who cares, just run from a branch"
<marvin24_ac> id is marvin24
<marvin24_ac> public keys are identical
<marvin24_ac> I added "== Marc Dietrich" to the public key in launchpad
<marvin24_ac> otherwise it wouldn't accept it
<maxb> hm
<marvin24_ac> could it be a problem, that the key is signed by cacert?
<maxb> uh, wtf? SSH keys are not signed by third parties
<marvin24_ac> well, mine is
<marvin24_ac> I mean I signed it myself with my cacert key
<maxb> uh, how?
<marvin24_ac> http://wiki.cacert.org/Technology/KnowledgeBase/ClientCerts#OpenSSH
<marvin24_ac> (typed by hand)
<maxb> How bizarre
 * maxb is struggling to see any point in doing that
<maxb> Anyway, my last idea is for you to try pastebinning 'ssh -vvv marvin24@bazaar.launchpad.net', and maybe the debug spew will contain a hint
<jelmer> maxb: Ok. I might look into it then.
<marvin24_ac> well, I created my key the "usual way" and now it works
<marvin24_ac> do all self generated keys end with a blank?
<marvin24_ac> ok, now it also works with the cacert certificate
<marvin24_ac> I just replaced the " == Marc Dietrich" by " Marc Dietrich"
<maxb> marvin24_ac: If you mean the public key line, they are of the form "ssh-rsa <base64 data> <possibly zero length comment>". So I suppose it could be that blank that you're seeing
<marvin24_ac> the cacert certificate does not have this blank
<marvin24_ac> and launchpad requires a comment
<marvin24_ac> (nowhere documentated!)
<marvin24_ac> and it does not accecpt "==" inside
<marvin24_ac> or maybe I missed the blank before the comment
<marvin24_ac> wait
<maxb> ah, so we conclude that the true problem was that your earlier public key added to launchpad was inappropriately truncated
<marvin24_ac> hard to say, because I failed to reproduce it now
<marvin24_ac> anyway, problem solved - thanks!
<maxb> I still had an old version of your +sshkeys page open
<maxb> it was missing the 9/4wJ at the end of the key
<marvin24_ac> the key was perfect, I think there was a problem with the comment
<marvin24_ac> another (little) problem
<marvin24_ac> bzr-git README says that I should read INSTALL, which is not inside the package
<jelmer_> marvin24_ac: I'll fix that. Installation should just be a matter of putting a copy of the plugin in ~/.bazaar/plugins/git
<jelmer_> marvin24_ac: hmm, bzr-git does have an INSTALL file.
<marvin24_ac> not in maverick
<marvin24_ac> I guess that when I have installed it, the plugin is loaded automaticaly
<marvin24_ac> or is a link required?
<jelmer_> marvin24_ac: yes, if you're using a package that means the installation has been done already.
 * marvin24_ac reads how to use it
<marvin24_ac> would be a great feature if launchpad could import external git repos
<jelmer_> marvin24_ac: It can :-)
<marvin24_ac> mmh, havn't found it yet
<marvin24_ac> only bzr ...
<marvin24_ac> what is the syntax for "Branch URL" in addbranch?
<shadeslayer> marvin24_ac: you can import git repos, they get converted to bzr branches
<shadeslayer> and jelmer_ is upstream for all that stuff :P
<shadeslayer> so you can bug him :>
<marvin24_ac> shadeslayer: found it in the launchpadhelp, thanks
#launchpad 2010-10-10
<micahg> is anyone aware that karma calculation seems to have stalled for the last week?
<wgrant> micahg: Only because I've seen you report it here a few times. Apparently nobody else has.
 * micahg doesn't recall saying anything about it until now
<micahg> at least for this week
<wgrant> Hm, must have been someone else then.
<RedSingularity> How come my Karma in launchpad never increases?  I am part of the Bug Squad so I am regularly active yet the karma stays at 55.
<wgrant> RedSingularity: It looks like karma updating has been broken for the last few days.
<wgrant> I'll poke someone to look at it on Monday.
<RedSingularity> wgrant:  Ok thanks :)
<nascentmind> Hi. How do I delete my launchpad account?
<wgrant> nascentmind: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit. There's a link down the bottom.
<nascentmind> wgrant, I deactivated my account. but I can login using my password.
<wgrant> nascentmind: Ah. That doesn't deactivate your Single Sign On account. That's a separate thing, managed on login.ubuntu.com or login.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> I'm not sure how to deactivate that.
<nascentmind> wgrant, where can I get some help on that?
<eugenesan> Hi, can I cancel recipe build request? I've mistakenly pointed it wrong ppa :-(
<wgrant> eugenesan: Only admins can do that at the moment.
<eugenesan> And deleting recipe, will help?
<wgrant> That might work, I suppose.
<eugenesan> Thanks for the tip, re-created recipe with same name, meanwhile no signs for "ghost" builds :-)
<saedelaere> hi
<mindentropy> Hi. When I am trying to upload the ssh key it says Invalid key. Do I need to upload everything in the id_rsa.pub file i.e. including the username@hostname?
<wgrant> Worth a try.
<wgrant> I think it is required.
<mindentropy> but I don't want to upload the username and hostname.
<saedelaere> i just uploaded my first package to launchpad. unfortunately it failed to build. so I deleted the package, created a new source on my computer and tried to upload it again. but now a file got rejected.
<saedelaere> http://pastebin.com/9ynx029S
<wgrant> mindentropy: Put something else in that space, then.
<wgrant> It doesn't matter what.
<wgrant> saedelaere: It's a different version of the package, so you need to change the version number. eg. add +ppa1.
<wgrant> .
<mindentropy> Yes thinking of that. its just a comment.
<saedelaere> wgrant: but I deleted the old package. don't understand this technique :) ok where do i have to put this ppa1? in the changelog file?
<saedelaere> instead tv-viewer (0.8.1.1-0ubuntu1) lucid
<saedelaere> instead tv-viewer (0.8.1.1-0ubuntu1ppa1) lucid
<saedelaere> =
<saedelaere> ?
<saedelaere> forget the =
<wgrant> saedelaere: It's more conventional to use 0.8.1.1-0ubuntu1+ppa1.
<saedelaere> ok but i need to put in the changelog file. will try that, thanks!
<saedelaere> maybe another question concerning versioning. if a make new package named 0.8.1.1-0ubuntu2, this means it is the same upstream version but newly compiled/created for ubuntu?
<wgrant> You probably shouldn't have called the first version -0ubuntu1 -- that implies that it's the first Ubuntu version.
<wgrant> -0ppa1 may have been better.
<wgrant> But too late now.
<saedelaere> but it is the first ubuntu version
<wgrant> It's not in Ubuntu. It's in a PPA.
<saedelaere> ah ok
<saedelaere> now understand
<saedelaere> one more question about copying packages. my package can be used for all versions of ubuntu without having to be recompiled. do I have to do anything special in the changelog file before copying my packages? because there i only have specified lucid.
<saedelaere> tv-viewer (0.8.1.1-0ubuntu1+ppa2) lucid; urgency=low
<shadeslayer> hi, is staging.launchpad.net down?
<shadeslayer> seems to be timing out for me
<lifeless> shadeslayer: its doing a code update
<shadeslayer> oh
 * maxb is deeply confused
<maxb> for the second time, someone's requested a code import *from* a launchpad webpage
<wgrant> From one of the Launchpad projects?
<wgrant> Oh.
#launchpad 2011-10-03
<Laibsch> http://tinyurl.com/OOPS-2102DV7 oopses
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2102DV7
<lifeless> *blink* whats tinyurl doing /
<Laibsch> lifeless: making urls tiny ;-)
<lifeless> Laibsch: the oops has the url in it
<lifeless> Laibsch: and its not a url
<lifeless> Laibsch: so I'm confused.
<Laibsch> well, the redirect goes to LP, of course
<Laibsch> and tinyurl offers to choose the part after tinyurl.com/ for the URL you want to shorten.  So I chose the OOPS so that I wouldn't have to type it again
<lifeless> the oops hasn't synced yet, I can look at it in a bit when it has
<Laibsch> OK
<wgrant> Sigh, tag searches.
<Laibsch> I'm just starting to familiarize myself with the email interface.  I've received an oops in response to my last message: OOPS-2102INBOUNDEMAILEMAIL1  Is that a malfunction or was my message formatted incorrectly?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2102INBOUNDEMAILEMAIL1
<Laney> ~info-rubenfelix is posting what I think are automated responses to a load of bugs, e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+bug/845487/comments/21
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 845487 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu Natty) "Debian source publication checks have broken" [Medium,Fix committed]
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Jerub> i'm having a timeout problem doing a checkout from bzr, error here and bzr version: http://paste2.org/p/1687034
<Jerub> is there something wrong with my bzr version or lp?
<poolie> Jerub, maybe there's a firewall between you and lp?
<Jerub> what port is that on?
<Jerub> okay, i straced it, 443
<poolie> i suspect you need to set http_proxy
<Jerub> now this is bizarre.
<poolie> s//https_proxy
<Jerub> shoudl've added -f to the strace
<Jerub> it's port 22, it's ssh not 443.
<ahasenack> hi guys, an oops for your amusement: OOPS-2102N43
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2102N43
<ahasenack>  OOPS-2102CE38
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2102CE38
<poolie> Jerub, i'd still suspect some kind of firewall
<ahasenack> fully repeatable, I just need to click back and "Submit Bug Report"
<Jerub> i can ssh to that ip address and I get "No such Launchpad account: $myusername"
<Jerub> i'm guessing it's got something to do with my ssh client not liking that ssh server.
<ahasenack> actually, I just need to try to file a bug
<ahasenack> caboom
<ahasenack> the "extra options" bit in that page isn't "loaded", it's not a link yet, and I see "Waiting for ssl.google-analytics.com" at the bottom and the page isn't finished loading yet
<poolie> ahasenack, on what page?
<ahasenack> poolie: https://launchpad.net/landscape-project/+filebug
<poolie> ahasenack, i guess it's bug 853653 or bug 618380
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 853653 in Launchpad itself "+filebug timeout" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853653
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 618380 in Launchpad itself "Distribution:+filebug-show-similar/DistributionSourcePackage:+filebug-show-similar timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618380
<poolie> if it's blocking you i suggest you ask your manager to escalate it to mrevell
<poolie> as a workaround file bugs by mail :/
 * mrevell reads up
<poolie> Jerub, so bzr is blocking trying to get to that ip on port 22, but it works when you connect from plain ssh?
<Jerub> poolie: bzr is emitting an error when i use it, but i can connect on port 22
<Jerub> i think the error is coming over the ssh connection actually, haven't confirmed
<poolie> hm maybe
<ahasenack> poolie: worked now, after I started over (for the 3rd or 4th time) and, coincidentally or not, the "Extra options" text actually became a link
<mrevell> ahasenack, I think the OOPS is too new for me to be able to view it. What's the number of the bug you eventually managed to file?
<ahasenack> mrevell: 865304
<mrevell> thanks ahasenack
<poolie> it would be nice to have an oops search by user name
<poolie> though probably just having them available faster would be the main thing
<poolie> Jerub, are you stuck?
<wgrant> ahasenack: That page (ProjectGroup:+filebug, not used by many people) seems to not function properly if the JS hasn't initialised.
<Jerub> poolie: i've downloaded the source from the website, but i can't use bzr at this point in time.
<wgrant> ahasenack: The OOPS is a missing field in the form submission.
<poolie> Jerub, oh what happened?
<ahasenack> wgrant: so, is there a bug for that?
<wgrant> ahasenack: I don't believe so.
<ahasenack> now there is
<Jerub> poolie: nothing more than what i've said in channel, i gave up on using bzr and went to just using the tarball.
<poolie> do you know if there is a firewall on your network?
<Jerub> yes, there's a firewall on my network, no there's nothing that's dynamically interrupting either my ssh or port 443 comms.
<Jerub> i'm just going to do this at home where i have a machine without an interesting ssh setup instead.
<Jerub> okay, another problem, on another host. i've done a checkout (bzr checkout lp:oursql), done a change, i want to commit it and i get this:
<Jerub> http://paste2.org/p/1687096
<Jerub> ah. checkout != branch
<tumbleweed> Jerub: "bzr unbind"
<janimo> I have two LP API questions, reading the automatically generated documentation
<janimo> do the getBuildRecords calls filter on source package as documented there? I did not find that to be the case
<janimo> the "builder" entry type is said to have a status field, but it is not documented explicitly. What is it called?
<jelmer> janimo: hi
<janimo> jelmer, hi
<jelmer> janimo: how are you trying to filter with getBuildRecords exactly?
<jelmer> janimo: the builder fields related to status are builderok, active, failnotes and failure_count
<deryck> abentley, hey, I saw you marked bug 758896 OPINION.  Have we started using this status for ourselves now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 758896 in Launchpad itself "Checklist items and flashes send mixed messages" [Low,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758896
<deryck> abentley, meant to ask that in #launchpad-dev.  sorry, let's move there.
<janimo> jelmer, is there a field saying whether it is idle, or otherwise what package it is building?
<jelmer> janimo: I'm pretty sure there is no way to tell reliably what package it is building, as it may be building a private package
<janimo> jelmer, ok. The docs mention in the intro paragraph  "virtualized, builderok, status, failnotes and currentjob." and the LP page here had idle/package names shown https://launchpad.net/builders
<janimo> status and currentjob are no longer present then
<hexmode> lifeless: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/677590 -- just responded to your last bit there
<jelmer> janimo: I suspect they're still present, but not exposed over the API
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 677590 in Launchpad itself "builders should not use the raw epoch from the version in filepaths" [High,Triaged]
<janimo> jelmer, well yes, that's whay I meant of course :)
<hexmode> jelmer: if you're handling it #677590, ping me here if you need info
<janimo> jelmer, thanks for asking me how I do the filtering. Trying to copy paste you the link I realized I used source instead of source_name as the param...sight
<janimo> s/sight/sigh/
<jelmer> hexmode: will do, thanks
<jelmer> janimo: glad to hear, that would mean we don't have a bug there :)
<janimo> jelmer, indeed. Although it does not seem to be an equality test but a pattern match. So 'ido' turns up results not only for the ido package but also for midori
<janimo> is there a way to get equality?
<jelmer> janimo: Yep. There's an open bug report about that.
<janimo> ah ok
<tjaalton> hey, can only the owner of a team modify a member as an admin of the team?
<tjaalton> ok, got it from the lp help, how else :)
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> hexmode: thanks
<hexmode> :)
<hexmode> lifeless: jelmer_: I'm usually on #mediawiki if I'm not in here and you want info from me :)
<jelmer_> hexmode: thanks
<jelmer_> hexmode: that bug should be relatively easy to fix, it's on my list of things to look into
<hexmode> jelmer_: w00t! approximate eta?
 * hexmode has waited forevah :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> i assume launchpad wouldn't be stupid enough to -t the channel would they?
<TheEvilPhoenix> considering that iwthout some other protection on there, *anyone* can edit the topic
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: thats a feature not a bug, except for antisocials
<lifeless> TheEvilPhoenix: and we can fix it easily.
<TheEvilPhoenix> so if for example, i added or subtracted a single character you'd fix it
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<cjb> Hi!  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cltang/gcc-linaro/lp-602745/revision/93544 isn't working at the moment -- any idea if that's expected/if there's an ETA?  Thanks.
<wgrant> cjb: That's a very large branch. I'm not sure if it has ever worked.
<cjb> ah, ok, thanks!
<poolie> cjb, that page loads for me
<poolie> was it timing out?
<cjb> poolie: yeah, it was giving the "ask in #launchpad if it isn't fixed in a few minutes" error
<poolie> ok
<poolie> sorry for the disruption
<poolie> as you know, it's a big branch so if the server is heavily loaded at the moment it can time out
<cjb> thanks, no problem :)
<poolie> there's a bug for it already
#launchpad 2011-10-04
<AlexKaluzhny> wgrant, here is an example: def get_milestone(project, name):
<AlexKaluzhny>     """Return a milestone object for a project."""
<AlexKaluzhny> # for milestone in project.active_milestones:
<AlexKaluzhny>    for milestone in project.all_milestones:
<AlexKaluzhny>         if milestone.name == unicode(name):
<AlexKaluzhny>             return milestone
<AlexKaluzhny>     else:
<AlexKaluzhny>         return None
<wgrant> AlexKaluzhny: It looks like you probably want project.getMilestone(name=name)
<AlexKaluzhny> wgrant, ok, let me try that. Thanks!
<nigelb> I'm unhappy about Ubuntu Mono on lp.
<nigelb> Mostly because there's no clean way to increase the size and fallback correctly if Ubuntu Mono isn't installed.
<wgrant> That sounds like an Ubuntu Mono bug :(
<nigelb> Well, I talked to sladen.
<nigelb> I don't think it will get fixed there :(
<wgrant> Why not?
<wgrant> It's much smaller than all the other monospace fonts.
<nigelb> There was a bug about it.
<sladen> wgrant: (Ubuntu Mono is metrics compatible with Inconsolata)
<wgrant> sladen: Well, that's one I've never heard of...
<wgrant> While it is a counterexample to my hyperbolic universal statement, it's not quite what I was looking for :)
<sladen> wgrant: it was the best-in-breed open monospace we were trying to get anywhere close to
<wgrant> sladen: Do you have suggestions for improving the font's presentation in LP?
<sladen> wgrant: created by Raph Levien, the author of Ghostscript and similiar
<sladen> wgrant: short-term?  perhaps some Javascript   *shudder*
<nigelb> Noooooo
<nigelb> wgrant: Can we use another monospace so launchpad doesn't look ugly?
<wgrant> I don't think it looks ugly now.
<wgrant> It's just pretty small.
<nigelb> Ok, not ugly, just less readable.
<nigelb> and slightly less accessible.
<nigelb> OTOH, Ubuntu Mono wasn't granted default install by release team.
<sladen> nigelb: no, it'll be shipped and installed
<nigelb> sladen: but the bug was marked Invalid :|
<sladen> nigelb: fc-list 'Ubuntu Mono'
<nigelb> I'm on Maverick :)
<nigelb> sladen: Oh, it will be shipped but not default?
<sladen> nigelb: oh, I'll SRU it when the dust has settled
<nigelb> sneaky! :P
<sladen> nigelb: it'll be shipped.  Whether it is the default monospace or not is not known
<nigelb> :)
<dpm> hi, good morning. Could a losa have a look at  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/170787 ? The support request has now been open for a while. It's just about transferring team ownership, and it would be quite helpful for the translation team requesting it
<spm> dpm: don't mark it answered in future if it isn't. from our perpective, that's been completed.
<sladen> nigelb: in about another day, the Ubuntu Mono should be deployed through Google Web fonts' staging process.
<sladen> nigelb: then one can be reasonably sure of its availability
<dpm> spm, oh I see, thanks, I'll have that into account for the future. I assigned the project to be launchpad, so I cannot change back the status now. Would you mind having a look at it?
<spm> yah, just re-opened.
<dpm> thanks spm :)
<nigelb> sladen: oooh \o/
<nigelb> sladen: That would totally solve everything.
<spm> dpm: and done.
<dpm> awesome, thanks spm!
<maxb> Urgh
<maxb> Can we add a restriction to Launchpad Answers such that you're not allowed to file questions on Launchpad itself unless you use a capital letter somewhere in your question? :-)
<nigelb> heh
<wgrant> maxb: There have been a few of those lately.
<wgrant> And then the reporter comments twice with the same text.
<wgrant> And marks it solved.
<jimakira> Hi everyone
<jimakira> i just found that there is open bug in ldap+ssl when using with sudo and su
<jimakira> i need some help to compile libgcrypt11 with openssl to workaround that
<jimakira> anyone have a clue how to do that ?
<czajkowski> aloha
<Laney> guess the affecting bugs page isn't having much fun right now :-)
<dpm> danilos, there's no contact being listed on the topic, so I thought I'd ping you directly: we're nearing release and we've noticed that on evolution only the POT files but not the PO files were imported in the last upload on the 27th Sept. I'm not sure this is a common pattern or it only affects evolution. Could someone in Launchpad have a look at it? I want to make sure Oneiric is not just partially translated because upstream translations are not being i
<dpm> mported
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/evolution/+imports
<dpm> it was first noticed in Hungarian, where the upstream translation in the source package uploaded is 100% translated, but it didn't seem to make it to LP
<jimakira> hey can i ask something
<jimakira> i need some help to compile libgcrypt11 with openssl
<wgrant> jimakira: This channel is for support for Launchpad.net. Do you perhaps want to ask #ubuntu?
<jimakira> yes sorry
<jimakira> i just told someone might know how
<danilos> dpm, hi, I don't see them as approved, but I am not sure why is that (no problems are being reported in the log files either)
<dpm> danilos, I first thought the PO files would have been imported from the upstream project through message sharing, but the upstream project's translations are not active, so they should have been imported the regular way. Is there any way we can track what happened to them once they entered LP?
<danilos> dpm, fwiw, there is no special magic that stops one when the other is available yet, at least not afaik
<danilos> dpm, well, not much really happens: they get into the queue, and rosetta-approve-imports tries repeatedly to approve them until it can
<danilos> dpm, new uploads overwrite existing entries, but the visible dates are not updated (there is an internal record with a date_updated which does get updated)
<dpm> danilos, oh, I was always told that that was part of the feature: that Ubuntu translations would be then only imported through the upstream projects' bzr imports
<dpm> once the translations in the upstream project were enabled and sharing set up
<danilos> dpm, if that is really so, I don't know about it :)
<dpm> ok, let's leave that one out for another discussion
<dpm> danilos, could the latest translations be the ones that are In Review in the queue right now?
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/evolution/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=all
<dpm> I thought they were old files
<dpm> but your remark on the date field not being updated might mean that they were the files uploaded from the 27th
<dpm> and might be in there because a POT file was not uploaded along them
<dpm> so they couldn't be approved
<dpm> which is weird, because the POT file seems to be up to date
<danilos> dpm, yeah, the latest PO files are probably the ones in the queue
<danilos> dpm, fwiw, on staging some of them have dates of 2011-09-09 so there are indeed more recent files
<dpm> danilos, I would have expected them to be from 2011-09-27, though
<danilos> dpm, well, staging was probably last updated before 27th, and an upload before that was on the 9th
<danilos> dpm, actually, looking at it more carefully, they don't seem to reuse existing import queue entries
<dpm> danilos, ok, let me check the translations tarball that was uploaded on the 27th, to discard a problem on the Ubuntu side (it might be that the templates were not included in the tarball?)
<danilos> dpm, if the template was updated on 27th, it was probably uploaded as well; there is clearly a LP problem anyway (translations get approved for the template even if the template is not in this particular upload as long as it is in the database)
<dpm> danilos, POT-Creation-Date on the template's admin page is 2011-09-28, so it seems it was indeed uploaded and updated
<danilos> dpm, right, it seems the import queue entries were not matched, I even remember fixing a bug along those lines (i.e. finding existing entry, not sure if it was related to this)
<danilos> dpm, I am still surprised approver does nothing with these though
<dpm> ah, it might be a domain issue. I see the translations domain is evolution-3.2, and I'm wondering if that changed at some point. If the domain changes, are the PO files are no longer automatically approved? Or do they end up in review only if the path changes?
<dpm> danilos, ^
<dpm> actually, the path matches the domain, so it might be that the path changed
<danilos> dpm, I don't think domain affects the translation approvals since they don't contain the domain anyway
<danilos> dpm, oh, then that might be the problem
<danilos> dpm, only path is used to match up translations with templates in the database
<dpm> yeah, that might explain things
<danilos> dpm, though, I thought I checked that (that's usually the first thing I check)
<danilos> dpm, path seems correct on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/evolution/+pots/evolution/+edit
<dpm> danilos, it's just a guess. I can't remember when the path changed, but it was definitely changed from 2.x to 3.0 or 3.2 at some point
<danilos> dpm, are you referring to the actual file name or the directory path? when I say path, I only think of the containing directory
<danilos> dpm, i.e. "po/" in "po/evolution-3.2.pot"
<dpm> danilos, oh, by path I thought about dir + filename, as in "po/evolution-3.2.pot"
<dpm> for the template
<dpm> but scratch that, we're talking about po files
<dpm> and you're right, the po files do have the correct path: "po/"
<danilos> dpm, yeah, everything seems to have the right paths, but auto-approver is not approving them, which is where the problem is :)
<danilos> dpm, a bug is in order, I'd say
<dpm> danilos, bug 867411 - is there any chance someone could look at it before release? I just want to make sure all translations are imported and we don't end up with a partially translated Oneiric
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 867411 in Launchpad itself "Evolution translations are not being imported into Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867411
<danilos> dpm, two words for you: "escalate, escalate" :P anyway, it sounds like a regression, so it's enough if you convince any of the maintenance rotation engineers to look into it; however, since it's time-critical, you may want to go the escalated route because it then gets worked on right away; it'd be useful if you added a note as to when the final language packs will be produced (i.e. what is the deadline you are after)?
<dpm> danilos, ok, I'll talk to them. However, I don't know who they are. Where can I find out which team is on maintenance?
<danilos> dpm, heh, it's the team I am on :P
<dpm> danilos, you were keeping it very secret!
<danilos> dpm, I just want to ensure you get appropriate status set for this because it makes it easier for us to decide what's the next step
<dpm> let me add the additional info you required to the bug report
<danilos> dpm, and, it'd be very good if someone else works on this considering I'll be moving away from LP soon; I'll see if anyone on my team is interested in a call in 20 mins
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dpm> ok, thanks danilos. I've added a note with the final langpack deadline on the bug report. Even if this cannot be fixed by then, it'd be great if someone could at least assess if it only affects evo or all other templates too. Is there anything else I need to do?
<danilos> dpm, well, as I said, escalating would warrant all these things happen
<dpm> danilos, I thought escalating meant convincing the maintenance engineers? I'm always confused to what the procedure is. So how can I exactly escalate this bug?
<mdeslaur> Is there any way to approve the oneiric nominations on bug 706999 without getting a timeout?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 706999 in linux-linaro (Ubuntu Karmic) "CVE-2010-3448" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706999
<mdeslaur> a work-around maybe?
<czajkowski> gmb: go fix my easy bug please!! :D
<gmb> czajkowski: Remind me, which bug is this?
<czajkowski> gmb: send a mail to a person via the lp contact page and cc the sender
<gmb> czajkowski: Ah. What's the bug number?
<czajkowski> gmb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/789171
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 789171 in Launchpad itself ""Contact user" option ought to have an option to cc the sender" [Low,Triaged]
<gmb> czajkowski: Ta. I suspect it's not as straightforward as just cc-ing the sender, since we'd have to disclose the recipient's email address in that case. Sending a copy to the sender, though, should be fine.
<gmb> ... which poolie has already mentioned in the comments.
<czajkowski> aye I jsut added a comment
<bac> hi dpm
<bac> i'm working on bug 867411 and wanted to talk to you abou tit
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 867411 in Launchpad itself "Evolution translations are not being imported into Launchpad" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867411
<bac> er, about it
<dpm> bac, I'm about to hop on a call, does it work for you to talk in 30 min?
<bac> dpm: sure
<dpm> thanks bac
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bac> dpm are you free now?  if not, perhaps in 30 minutes or so?
<dpm> bac, I was about to ping you, I'm free now
<bac> dpm: so i've been working with danilos.  he thinks the autoapprover is getting confused by multiple templates with the same directory in the path
<bac> dpm: like the two evolution entries shown at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+templates
<bac> even though one is marked inactive
<bac> as an experiment i've changed the directory portion of the path of that inactive one to see if the next run of the approver will clear out some of the needs review backlog
<dpm> bac, ah, I see, so do you think moving that inactive template out of the way, so that it's not under +templates might solve the problem?
<bac> dpm: i don't know.  the long term solution is to teach the approver to ignore inactive templates
<bac> dpm: i'm just not sure if any code changes to solve this problem will be deployed in time for your deadline and wanted to give you a heads up
<bac> dpm: i think i'll know more when we get the results from the next run
<dpm> bac, ok, thanks. That is fine: the important part for me is to know that this is an issue affecting only that particular template (or other source packages with inactive templates), and not all Ubuntu templates
<bac> dpm: i can't say definitively.   it most certainly isn't limited to evolution but the latter scenario makes sense
<bac> dpm: i'll let you know what happens.  thanks.
<dpm> bac, also, I'm guessing translation teams which notice this will manually upload PO files from upstream, so that they're imported in time, but I assume this won't affect your testing, right?
<bac> dpm: i hope not.  unfortunately the approver doesn't have great logging atm
<dpm> ok, thanks bac
<bac> dpm: if the NEEDS REVIEW queue gets driven way down in the next little bit i think it would be safe to assume it was my change
<bac> dpm:  need to run.  ttyl
<dpm> bac, thanks, let me know if the test is successful and if there is anything I can help with
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/867661 <- best feature request ever that will take launchpad beyond the early adopter phase ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 867661 in Launchpad itself "Useless Comments on Bug Reports" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> dobey: that would require writing an AI for parsing bug comments which I think is beyond the current scope of Launchpad work, otherwise you run the risk of removing useful comments as well
<dobey> micahg: no it wouldn't
<dobey> micahg: a few fairly simple regular expressions should be plenty
<charlie-tca> Is there any way to tell launchpad to stop confirming bugs when the reporter himself adds a comment?
<charlie-tca> It counts that as a multiple user now
<micahg> charlie-tca: do you have evidence of this?
<micahg> s/evidence/an example/
<charlie-tca> I have to go find it again, I had one yesterday that did it.
<charlie-tca> I will come back with the number when I find it again
<bac> dpm: i just checked https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/evolution/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=all and it has gone from 267 in NEEDSREVIEW to 9
<dpm> bac, oh awesome, so do you think as the next step (as a workaround waiting for the fix) I should move the evolution-3.2 template out of +templates?
<bac> dpm: TBH I don't know what that does.
<bac> dpm: can you look at the 9 that were left above and try to characterize them?  are they still a problem?
<dpm> bac, ah these will not be imported because we don't have the corresponding language codes in LP. This is not a bug, but they'll remain in the imports queue as needsreview unless someone approves them into another language or until language code aliases are set for the package
<bac> dpm: great!
<NRWlion> hey there. need some help with administration of my account *sigh
<pgb> hiall
<NRWlion> hey pgb
<pgb> when I try to log on to my account on launchpad from firefox 7.0.1(ubuntu) i got stale page, it works fine in chrome though
<NRWlion> pgb:  my pw isnt accepted ^^
<pgb> NRWlion: google-> ?
<NRWlion> sorry?
<pgb> NRWlion: I've searched for it
<NRWlion> pgb: ok and?
<pgb> NRWlion: well... I can not figure out why the heck is that :D
<pgb> check with fb, csrf token is there and it'sok
<pgb> NRWlion: any ideas?
<NRWlion> pgb: nope ^^ otherwise i wouldnt have asked ;)
<mdke> does anyone know anything about problems with synching translations between ubuntu and an upstream project?
<mdke> I'm concerned they may not be working and need urgently to export translations
<ali1234> you know what would be amazing?
<ali1234> if update manager, when showing the changing log with eg "LP: #865430" could also compare that changelog against my launchpad profile
<ali1234> and then tell me "this bug affects you"
<lifeless> thats a cool idea
<ali1234> i'm not sure how it could be implemented without hammering launchpad
<ali1234> a question about launchpad api: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702445/
<ali1234> also, does this hammer launchpad? i've been told that doing similar things with bugzilla is very bad for the server
<ali1234> or at least it would be if everyone started using it
<micahg> what are the ACLs on being able to hide bug comments?
<joey> https://code.launchpad.net/+daily-builds   (Error ID: OOPS-2103DQ100)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2103DQ100
<GTRsdk> how do I setup a server to be like a Launchpad buildd server?
<lifeless> ali1234: LP would need to be prepared, yes, but we do 8M requests a day already, so if done smartly (e.g. one call) it shouldn't be too bad
<ali1234> lifeless: i'm patching this into update-manager right now :)
<lifeless> ali1234: so yes, that api code you have there will do quite a bit of traffic
<lifeless> ali1234: we'd want a dedicated api that takes a list of bugs and returns the ones affecting you
<ali1234> at the moment it's going to do that ^ everytime the changelogViewer is instanciated
<lifeless> ali1234: (Some users have more than 1000 bugs affecting them, so that loop you have will be very inefficient
<ali1234> i only have about 75 :)
<lifeless> it needs to be 'relevantbugs = ubuntu.searchTasks(affected_user=me, bugs=[x,y,z,...])' or something like that
<lifeless> but we don't actually need the bug data, you just need the ids
<ali1234> yeah
<lifeless> so I'd add a new API I think
<lifeless> you can get some mentoring on doing that in #launchpad-dev, if you are interested. It would be a really cool feature to have!
<ali1234> ok, i'll finish this up and then head over
<ali1234> thanks :)
<achiang> hello, what is the launchpad feature where you can upload the packaging in one branch and the source in another and then LP magically creates debs for different series for you?
<achiang> ah, they're called "recipes"
<chrysn> hi, i'm trying to get translation exports back -- that won't write back to my git repo from where i imported the bzr branch, would it?
<chrysn> (tried to export to a branch, didn't find any matches, probably as all of them are git branches)
<poolie> chrysn, no, it won't write back to an external git repo
<poolie> lp doesn't have write access to any external branches
<poolie> you can use bzr and bzr-git locally to push from the bzr branch into git
<chrysn> i hoped to do w/o having to touch bzr myself, but i might give it a try, thanks
<chrysn> (as far as permissions are concerned: i could grant some to lp, no problem with that -- did it with transifex back in the good ol' days when they supported version control)
<chrysn> out of curiosity, poolie: why doesn't launchpad even try? it could publish an ssh public key and be granted write access wherever it wa required.
<poolie> chrysn, well, there's just no code to do it
<poolie> i mean, people have just not written that feature
<poolie> i don't know of any major architectural feature why they couldn't
<chrysn> ok :-)
<poolie> s/feature/reason
<poolie> there is a bit of a question about whether enough people would actually trust it to give it write access
<poolie> we can file a bug for it
<ali1234> is there a delay between changes on launchpad.net and the changes showing up on api?
<poolie> no
<ali1234> hmm :/
<chrysn> well, it worked for transifex until they decided it to be too unsecure (with rather bad response from the community -- security has to be on the "other side" anyway, and the pushes can go to a branch that is checked before merging)
<chrysn> poolie, shall i file one? (against "launchpad itself", i presume)
<poolie> ali1234, what happened?
<poolie> chrysn, yes pleas
<ali1234> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/702486/
<ali1234> specifically bug 863038, i just marked as "affects me too" but it doesn't show up on the api
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 863038 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "If turnoff the screen setting set to 'never' screen turns off instantly" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863038
<poolie> ali1234, huh
<ali1234> i deleted the cache also, no difference
<poolie> ali1234, i'm curious, did you think of doing this because of my blog post about +affectingbugs?
<ali1234> poolie: no
<ali1234> i was just looking at the huge number of bugs fixed in the unity/compiz updates today, and wondered "do any of them fix bugs i face?"
<poolie> are you affected by that actual bug, or a dupe of it?
<ali1234> both
<ali1234> i reported a dupe
<ali1234> then i set "affects me" on the main bug, after i started doing this, in order to test
<ali1234> what specifically made me think of doing this is a lot of the bugs have apport crash stuff for description eg "compiz crashed in xyz..." which all look the same, so it's hard to tell if it's your bug or just a very similar one
<poolie> yep
<poolie> so, sorry, i don't know
<poolie> there should not be any lag that i know of
<ali1234> maybe i'm hit by a transparent cache
<ali1234> can you run my test case?
<chrysn> poolie: reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/867977
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 867977 in Launchpad itself "pushing to branches imported from git" [Undecided,New]
<ali1234> 864479 i set as affecting me days ago, that doesn't show on api either
<ali1234> maybe "affected_user" doesn't do what i think it does
<poolie> ali1234, are you getting any bugs back at all?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> but it looks like all ones i have reported
<ali1234> lemme check some more
<ali1234> yes every single one is a bug i have reported
<ali1234> or maybe it's because i used me.searchTasks... hmm
<ali1234> looks like the only way to do it with the existing api is to check each bug number against isUserAffected
<poolie> i think working out what's different will either find the bug in your code, or help you report a good lp bug
<ali1234> what's different?
<poolie> oh, ok, me.searchTasks is only searching bugs already linked to you
<ali1234> yeah
<poolie> and just being affected doesn't count, it's only bugs you reported etc
<poolie> can you file a bug for this? i think it's new
<ali1234> exactly
<ali1234> sure... i suspect it's not a bug though
<ali1234> and that searching for "all bugs that affect user X" would hammer the DB
#launchpad 2011-10-05
<ali1234> bug 867985
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 867985 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad API "person" object can't get complete list of affected-by bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867985
<ali1234> that bug shows up on API instantly :)
<poolie> ali1234, wow, putting that into update-manager would be amazing
<ali1234> (21:31:38) ali1234: you know what would be amazing?
<ali1234> ^ that's exactly what i thought :)
<ali1234> poolie: btw, where is your blog post about +affectingbugs?
<ali1234> btw2: i already have this working, but only for bugs that i reported obviously. but i got the update-manager side working nicely
<ali1234> why is isUserAffected a POST method with no arguments? is it intended only to be used when logged in?
<idnar> argh
<idnar> I wish my latency to launchpad was better, lots of roundtrips == pain
<jimakira> hi everyone
<jimakira> i have problem uploading package to the server
<jimakira> stalled at 2k/3k
<jimakira> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702624/
<jimakira> here is full output
<jimakira> i tried both ftp and sftp
<jimakira> any ideas ??
<wgrant> jimakira: This shouldn't cause the hang, but your OpenPGP key isn't registered with your Launchpad account.
<wgrant> Try registering it and uploading again.
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tumbleweed> aww, why can't we see launchpad.net/builders any more?
<tumbleweed> ah, that's better :)
 * tumbleweed wonders what just happened
<Laney> mmm, long lists of idle builders
<tumbleweed> I was getting a "you aren't allowed to see this page" message for 5 mins, then it went away again
<daker> hi
<daker> i am getting an OOPS-2104AW76 here https://bugs.launchpad.net/~daker/+affectingbugs
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2104AW76
<daker> and here OOPS-2104DY72 https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs?search=Search&field.affects_me=on&orderby=-date_last_updated
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2104DY72
<afranke> Hi!
<afranke> I'm the admin of ubuntu-l10n-fr and I have 157 people applying that I need to contact to give them guidelines. The "Contact this user" feature will only let me send 3 messages/24h. Is there a way to raise this limit please?
<nigelb> Do you have a mailing list for the team?
<afranke> Yes…
<afranke> However
<afranke> The guidelines I send tell them to subscribe to that list.
<nigelb> Ah! A chicken and egg problem :)
<afranke> Voilà.
<afranke> :)
<nigelb> I'll defer to danilos to help you figure out something :)
<afranke> Thanks.
<danilos> afranke, there is no way to raise the limit
<afranke> Bummer.
<nigelb> afranke: You could potentially, run a launchpadlib to grab the emails of at least those that are public.
<danilos> afranke, generally, you should have probably set up a mailing list instead, and put that into the requirements for joining the team: "first subscribe to the mailing list and introduce yourself, indicating you have read the guidelines at ..."
<afranke> nigelb, unfortunately not that many have set a public email address.
<nigelb> :(
<danilos> afranke, you can reject their membership with an information notice as well (they can always rejoin later)
<afranke> I find quite hard for them.
<afranke> I don't want to hurt their feelings.
<afranke> danilos, we have a lists.ubuntu.com list, not a launchpad one. Is there a way for me to put that on the launchpad team?
<danilos> afranke, only as a link in the team description
<afranke> Ok. We already have that.
<danilos> afranke, but generally, I put guidelines and conditions on the team page, if people don't read them, I don't feel bad about rejecting them :)
<afranke> Our current policy is to sent a message to applicants with guidelines and decline membership if no feedback has been received 3 months later.
<afranke> Which happens most of the time.
<nigelb> Addiction is a shirt, a bedsheet, and the afghan my mother made for me, now all with cigarette burns.
<afranke> But we also have a huge backlog of candidates from times where we didn't have that policy.
<nigelb> bah
<nigelb> accidental paste
<afranke> Which is why we reached 157.
<afranke> Actually we even had 250+ at one point I think, but I already made that number go down… 3 messages at a time.
<danilos> afranke, well, considering those candidates have been waiting for more than 3 months, declining them with an informational notice might be good enough
<danilos> afranke, (probably more than 3 years, but hey :))
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<afranke> danilos, I might end up doing that, but I find it a bit sad nonetheless.
<danilos> afranke, agreed, but what else can you do than admit to not being very nice in such cases? one should also note to these people that they can still translate Ubuntu to French, but they will have to have their translations reviewed
<afranke> Yeah…
<Phantomas> hello, my package has as a build-dependency the python-distutils-extra package, and launchpad failed to build my package because of this dependency missing, what should I do?
<bigjools> Phantomas: you need to find out why it's missing, perhaps you're depending on the wrong version or it's building in a series that doesn't have it
<cos^> hello, should updating an expired pgp key work?
<cos^> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/50469
<cos^> i uploaded my extended key > 30 mins ago and it's still not accepted
<cos^> when uploading sources i get "Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 153, u'Key expired')", "(7, 153, u'Key expired')", "(7, 153, u'Key expired')"] : Permission denied.
<cos^> just the day i wanted to make 1.0 release and announce on slashdot etc :-)
<tumbleweed> cos^: was the upload actually accepted? That warning is known to be often broken
<cos^> tumbleweed: yes, gpg: sending key A47B515C to hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<cos^> was successful
<tumbleweed> cos^: no, I mean did you get an e-mail saying your *package* upload was accepted?
<cos^> ah, hold on..
<cos^> yes, looks like it was accepted
<cos^> thanks
<tumbleweed> you can ignore that error
<Phantomas> Is it possible to build the same version of a package for many Ubuntu series in a PPA, without having to add ~SeriesName at the end of the version number?
<tumbleweed> Phantomas: no, because then you'd have different binaries with the same version
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: you remind me the launchpad error messages :P
<tumbleweed> if it doesn't actually need to be rubilt for each series, you can copy the bineries between series
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: so, I will have to change the changelog, and make a new dput for every series?
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: I think it needs, it uses python
<tumbleweed> depends. If you are using dh_python2 or have C extenisons, then probably, yes
<tumbleweed> (you'd need to rebuild for each release that has different supported python versions)
<tumbleweed> yes, touch changelog, build, sign, upload. (actually you don't need to touch the changelog, you can accomplish it by editing the .changes file, but I probably shouldn't say that :P )
<tumbleweed> anywa, easily scriptable
<Phantomas> haha yes, but I was wondering if there was an easier/more quick way
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: thanks ;)
<Phantomas> e.g. 0.1b1~maverick should do?
<tumbleweed> as long as newer series have newer version numbers, you are fine
<Phantomas> else?
<tumbleweed> users won't be able to upgrade your packages when they upgrade releases
<Phantomas> yes, I mean, what should I use then?
<tumbleweed> what you have sounds fine
<Phantomas> because I see some packages use something like 2.3.2-1~bazaar1~lucid1
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: If I use recipes, will it build automatically for many ubuntu series?
<tumbleweed> yes
<Phantomas> You didn't tell me :P
<Phantomas> OK, I'll search for documentation!
<Phantomas> (on recipes)
<Phantomas> If I delete a PPA, is it possible to create another with the same name?
<tumbleweed> no, ppas don't actually get deleted
<Phantomas> ouch! :D
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: Is it correct to have e.g. Distribution: lucid in a maverick/natty/oneiric package?
<Phantomas> I mean, by using recipes, this is what you get
<Phantomas> or I should have a different debian/ catalog for every ubuntu series...
<tumbleweed> Phantomas: I don't understand the question. When the recipe builds, it'll add a changelog entry for the release its building for
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: I have my debian directory inside the development branch, inside the debian/changelog I must have something like package (version) natty; urgency=low
<Phantomas> isn't this correct?
<tumbleweed> don't worry about it, it'll add a new changelog entry
<tumbleweed> it doesn't matter what you have in the changelog
<Phantomas> yes it adds a new changelog entry but keeps natty, even if it's for oneiric for example :-\
<Phantomas> package (0.1b1-0~15~oneiric1) lucid; urgency=low
<michaelh1> Hey, Im' getting a timeout on https://bugs.launchpad.net/~michaelh1/+affectingbugs with OOPS-2104CF115
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2104CF115
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: (lucid in this case instead of natty)
<tumbleweed> Phantomas: which PPA?
<janimo> jelmer, hi this page was accesible half an hour ago, but no permission anymore https://launchpad.net/builders
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: https://launchpad.net/~phantomas/+archive/epopt-test1/+packages
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: e.g the oneiric changelog: https://launchpad.net/~phantomas/+archive/epopt-test1/+files/epoptes_0.1b1-0%7E15%7Eoneiric1_source.changes
<jelmer> JanC: hi
<jelmer> JanC: sorry, wrong nick
<jelmer> janimo: That's probably related to it wanting to display some data you don't have permission to access, like a private build on one of the builders.
<janimo> jelmer, but that makes the whole page suddenly forbidden instead of omitting private info?
<jelmer> janimo: that's not correct of course, ideally it should just show you that there *is* a private build rather than not displaying the entire page
<janimo> it is the first time I see this page
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: This is my debian/changelog http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~epoptes/epoptes/trunk/view/head:/debian/changelog    and this is the recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~phantomas/+recipe/epoptes-daily
<janimo> I mean first time I see it not display
<janimo> :)
<jelmer> janimo: please file a bug about it
<tumbleweed> I saw that this morning too
<tumbleweed> (and I've also been seeing the usual "private build" build description that masks anything really private
<tumbleweed> Phantomas: the "Changes" distribution doesn't matter, the "Distribution" does
<janimo> jelmer, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/868710 , even though I don't think it will get more love than other years old bugs I filed on LP itself :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 868710 in Launchpad itself "builders page sometimes forbidden" [Undecided,New]
<jelmer> janimo: the Launchpad team has been fixing an amazing amount of bugs like this recently, rather than piling on new features
<jelmer> janimo: (I'm not a Launchpad dev)
<janimo> good to know, although some I filed were feature requests :)
<Phantomas> tumbleweed: but is it correct to have whatever series in the changes file? I mean, I could have feisty in the changelog of a build for oneiric?
<Phantomas> sorry for the many questions, I am trying to understand :)
<tumbleweed> I guess it could confuse people, but there's nothing technically wrong with it
<Phantomas> aha
<Phantomas> and I guess there is no other way to change it when using recipes than of having a different debian directory for every ubuntu series you want to have builds for, which is insane...
<tumbleweed> yes. You could file a bug against bzr-builder, if you feel strongly about it
<broder> are the lp devs entertaining merge proposals to add non-gmail.com google apps domains to the dkim whitelist?
<Phantomas> haha! tumbleweed: Thanks for all your answers! :)
<stgraber> hello
<stgraber> can someone please set the Ubuntu Developer Membership board as the owner of https://launchpad.net/~edubuntu-dev-owner
<stgraber> instead of the stranger I just selected by mistake
<stgraber> this team is for upload rights management so would be great if it could be done quickly ;)
<wgrant> stgraber: Could you file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion?
<stgraber> wgrant: sure
<micahg> wgrant: this should actually happen immediately, is there someone we can grab?
<wgrant> I'll throw it to a LOSA once it's filed.
<wgrant> Should be done in a couple of minutes :)
<micahg> wgrant: nevermind we can work around for the moment
<micahg> wgrant: not as bad w/the archive frozen
<stgraber> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/173374
<wgrant> LOSA ping: could you please fix https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/173374?
<thedac> wgrant: taking a look
<thedac> wgrant: done
<wgrant> Thanks.
<stgraber> thedac: thanks
<thedac> stgraber: no problem
<tumbleweed> lifeless: if bug 868710 is a dup of bug 760303 (as you marked it) then bigjools' comment #1 on 760303 is incorrect
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760303 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #868710 builders page inaccessible if a private recipe build is building" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760303
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760303 in Launchpad itself "builders page inaccessible if a private recipe build is building" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760303
<lifeless> tumbleweed: same set of code, same issue
<lifeless> yes, his comment may well be wrong
<lifeless> or more likely we've regressed somehow
<tumbleweed> ok, I'll follow up, thanks
#launchpad 2011-10-06
 * KombuchaKip bids farewell to Steve Jobs. Rest in peace. http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304447804576410753210811910.html
<DNS> heya :)
<DNS> i have 3 questions, maybe some1 is up who knows this
<DNS> 1. where should i file a bug related to a git import at lp? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs < there?
<wgrant> Not cscvs.
<DNS> 2. where can/should i report outdated main branches at lp?
<wgrant> That's used for CVS and old SVN imports.
<wgrant> What's the issue?
<DNS> ok
<DNS> well
<DNS> https://code.launchpad.net/~rbose-vcs-imports/guile/master
<DNS> Somehow this branch does not update, but the import works. Maybe too many revisions?
<wgrant> It should be updated, but it looks like LP's scan of it is timing out.
<wgrant> It's still accessible, but the LP web UI won't show it.
<DNS> hm
<DNS> ok
<wgrant> DNS: Is that the only git import issue?
<DNS> yes the only with git atm, the other issues i have with git import are related to missing sub-mdules
<DNS> like this one https://code.launchpad.net/~rbose-vcs-imports/patch/master
<wgrant> Right.
<DNS> wgrant or some1: do you know an answer for my 2nd question? :)
<DNS> 2. where can/should i report outdated main branches at lp?
<DNS> with main branches i mean branches which has these short adresses like lp:hello
<DNS> *have
<wgrant> Do you have a particular example?
<wgrant> Import branches, or others?
<wgrant> And outdated how?
<DNS> lp:hello is an example
<DNS> the branch is out of date
<DNS> oops
<DNS> sorry i mean lp:gnuhello
<wgrant> What is out of date about it?
<wgrant> It's moved to bzr?
<wgrant> So you want a different branch set as the development focus?
<DNS> yes i always imported it
<wgrant> You need to talk to the project owner. In this case it's the Registry admins, of which I am a member. I have reassigned lp:gnuhello.
<DNS> *always = already
<DNS> ok
<DNS> thanks
<wgrant> answers.launchpad.net/launchpad is the right place if nobody responds to IRC, I guess.
<wgrant> For projects owned by ~registry.
<DNS> if a branch is in a recipe used, and you convert an adress to a short one, does the adress in the recipe automatically change too?
<DNS> yea thx, i used this already a few times, just thought irc can be faster :D
<DNS> wgrant: just checked the other branches which i have imported and just a few are there which are registered by registry admins.. so only lp:gdbm needs update lp:~rbose-vcs-imports/gdbm/master and those are "new ones" lp:~rbose-vcs-imports/dejagnu/master https://code.launchpad.net/global lp:~rbose-vcs-imports/libgcrypt/master ... can u please shorten them too? :)
<wgrant> DNS: All done.
<DNS> thank you
<shayonj> when i try to upload i got this message Rejected:
<shayonj> Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed.
<shayonj> any help on thi ?
<shayonj> this*
<StevenK> You can not upload binaries to LP
<shayonj> i used dput and it did it automatically, how can i not upload the .orig.tar.gz file
<shayonj> ?
<shayonj> and i used debuild too
<wgrant> How are you running debuild?
<shayonj> just debuild then pbuilder build
<wgrant> 'debuild -S' will produce a source-only upload.
<shayonj> ugh
<shayonj> right
<shayonj> thanks wgrant :)
<shayonj> cant i add same package with two different series (lucid, oneiric) under one ppa ?
<StevenK> Yes
<shayonj> uh-oh
<shayonj> alright thanks
<wgrant> shayonj: That is, you *can* do it.
<shayonj> i see
<shayonj> how ?
<shayonj> it tells me same file exists error
<wgrant> You can't upload the same version twice. You either have to change the version, or copy the source and binaries to the other series using the web UI.
<shayonj> where can i find that option in web UI ?
<wgrant> Click "View package details" on your PPA page. Then you'll see a "Copy packages" link.
<shayonj> oh gotcha. thanks :)
<DNS> but take care about the dependencies
<DNS> better copy from lucid to higher
<shayonj> DNS, okay. thanks :)
<DNS> yw
<DNS> i go to my bed now
<DNS> good night, or good morning ;)
<tjaalton> is there any way to get rid of a bogus tarball in a ppa? the one in question doesn't see releases that often, and i'd like to avoid messing with the version number before it has even hit the main archive (debian or ubuntu)..
<wgrant> tjaalton: There's not.
<tjaalton> damn..
<wgrant> How did the bad tarball happen?
<tjaalton> someone uploaded an ancient version as the "current"
<tjaalton> two years ago
<tjaalton> hmm but I can create a new ppa where the problem doesn't exist?
<wgrant> You could.
<tjaalton> would it also work if I deleted the old ppa?
<wgrant> You can't recreate one with the same name.
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> so deleting ppa:team/ppa and recreating it isn't possible?
<wgrant> tjaalton: Correct.
<tjaalton> sounds like a bug to me :)
<wgrant> Mmm, keeping archives sensible could hardly be called a bug.
<wgrant> Launchpad assumes that things signed with your OpenPGP key are not complete lies.
<wgrant> It sounds like this orig tarball was a lie.
<tjaalton> sure was, but doesn't lp lie about deleting everything when you delete a ppa? :)
<wgrant> It deletes the files. It doesn't say it will allow you to violate archive integrity axioms :)
<tjaalton> so the deleted ppa will remain on the list greyed out?
<wgrant> Nobody outside the team can see it, but for now it will remain visible to members.
<tjaalton> got it
<tjaalton> i'll just add '+r1' to the version then :)
<tjaalton> hmm, maybe not that since it looks like a svn revision, but anyway..
<tjaalton> wgrant: thanks for the info!
<Renegade15> good day
<Renegade15> I'm trying to repurpose an existing (dead) project for something new, but despite my changing of the project name, the original project name remains in the url...is there a way to change that?
<nigelb> Yes
<nigelb> Ask a question against launchpad requesting that
<nigelb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Renegade15> thank you
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> how safe is it to assume that an email <lpid>@ubuntu.com exists if somebody is member of ~ubuntumembers?
<tumbleweed> AFAIK, one can't assume that (although in the majority of cases, it'll be true)
<dholbach> it's a painstaking effort to get email addresses of people together and while I realise that it's for a good reason - it makes valid things like elections/surveys very hard - it'd be good to know more about this
<tumbleweed> yeah, it's a total pain. And I don't know how many special cases there are (although I guess we could try and work that out)
<dholbach> ok, I'm done with ~ubuntumembers
<dholbach> can somebody please please please help me find the email address of ~anonymous1?
<dholbach> no associated gpg key, no wiki page, etc
<tumbleweed> dholbach: +contactuser?
<dholbach> I can't get CIVS to talk to +contactuser - but yes - I could ask for the mail address there
<tumbleweed> it would be handy if an LP admin who can see all addresses could find out how many members didn't have username@ubuntu.com
<tumbleweed> dholbach: err anonymous1 got membership last year, so anonymous1@ubuntu.com should work
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> thanks tumbleweed
<RedSingularity> Anyone familiar with this launchpad error problem when trying to view certain reports?  | https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/626798
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 626798 in policykit (Ubuntu Natty) "update-manager crashed with DBusException in _run()" [High,Confirmed]
<Darkwing> Is anyone else having issues with launchpad timing out?
<nigelb> What were you doing when it OOPS'd out?
<Darkwing> adding a series to /kubuntu-docs
<Darkwing> It's done it 3 times in the last 15 minutes.
#launchpad 2011-10-07
<jimakira> hello everyone
<jimakira> may i ask something
<jimakira> after uploading sources to server
<jimakira> how much time is needed to be available
<jimakira> hello poolie
<poolie> hi jimakira
<jimakira> sorry to bother you
<jimakira> can you help a bit
<jimakira> poolie: i just managed to upload my first package on launchpad
<jimakira> poolie: and i was wondering how to build it
<jimakira> anyone else can help ? :)
<poolie> can you explain more?
<jimakira> well i just created https://launchpad.net/~boian-mihailov/+archive/libcrypt
<jimakira> uploaded my sources there
<jimakira> but won't appear on the page
<jimakira> and can't  be added as valid apt source
<jimakira> i told i it needs some kind of settings to get built
<jimakira> hm could it be that i uploaded the package before activating
<poolie> did you get a mail about your upload?
<poolie> did the upload succeed?
<poolie> it may take several minutes to start building
<rvba> jimakira: but you should see the package in a 'waiting to be built' state.
<poolie> rvba there's a little delay even before that though
<jimakira> rvba: i don't have such thing
<poolie> hi, btw
<rvba> Hi ;)
<jimakira> Hi :)
<jimakira> well upload went fine 1h and 15mins ago
<rvba> poolie: but the delay should be short right?
<jimakira> after that i've noticed that i haven't activated my account
<jimakira> took me a while to install mail client that supports gpg
<jimakira> and now its activated
<jimakira> if i try to reupload it says nothing more to do
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<bigjools> jimakira: "Signing key 635B8368A1C1EAA9D3DFAE775A7B493649DE1605 not registered in launchpad."
<jimakira> i deleted the ppa, created new one
<jimakira> i got the mail now
<bigjools> it won't help if you use unregistered GPG keys :)
<jimakira> huh ?
<jimakira> bigjools: where do you see this
<bigjools> in the server log
<jimakira> well it should be from earlier
<jimakira> i activated the key
<jimakira> and my package is now available :)
<bigjools> good
<jimakira> https://launchpad.net/~boian-mihailov/+archive/libgcrypt11
<jimakira> yep goodie
<jimakira> my first time
<jimakira> thank you all for assistance
<poolie> jimakira, hooray
<jimakira> ye
<jimakira> i still need to manage how to get packages replaced in my system by the one from pap
<jimakira> ppa
<jimakira> thats done too
<jimakira> its amazing system
<jimakira> i already love it
<poolie> if you want to pass it to others you can use the short url pad.lv/ppa/boian-mihailov
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ricotz> hello, i want to resign the code of conduct with a newer gpg key, what is the supposed way to do this? deactivating the current signed one and transmit the new signed one after that while isnt isnt possible to do this without removing the old one? will this do any harm?
<ricotz> nevermind, seemed to work as expected
<Laney> what's with the armel ppa builders? can us mortals use them?
<geser> unless it changed, they aren't virtualized and can only be used by special teams
<Laney> i thought they shared the normal builders before
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/builders/anacardiaceae is new for example
<mira|AO> hi
<mira|AO> where do I request the ownership of an LP project to be switched over to a team, if the current project's owner is unknown to us and doesn't respond to a mailed request?
<bac> hi mira|AO
<bac> mira|AO: go to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and submit a request, naming the project, etc
<mira|AO> bac: thanks
<bac> mira|AO: np
<meta-coder> staging.launchpad.net is showing "Code Update In Progress
<meta-coder> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<meta-coder> staging.launchpad.net is showing "Code Update In Progress"
<james_w> is anyone else getting cert errors when trying to use launchpadlib against staging
<james_w> ?
<james_w> httplib is incorrect, but I'm pretty sure this was working two weeks ago
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-10-08
 * achiang wonders if poolie is around
<achiang> or anyone that knows the launchpad api, really...
<achiang> doing some hydrazine hacking and wondering why i can't convince the 'status' command to do what i think it should
<achiang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704268/
<achiang> results in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704269/
<achiang> maybe wgrant might know?
<wgrant> achiang: You're authenticated as a user that can see that bug?
<achiang> wgrant: yes
<achiang> wgrant: i can do other things, like set tags on it, etc. (via hydrazine)
<wgrant> achiang: Can you print repr(t.target) and repr(self.pillar) instead of just t.target and self.pillar?
<wgrant> I wonder if the types differ.
<achiang> one sec
<achiang> wgrant: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704271/
<achiang> wgrant: the output on line 2 is another debug print in there, i said, "print t"
<wgrant> achiang: You may have to change hydrazine to compare the self_link attribute of the objects.
<achiang> wgrant: let me play with that
<achiang> i think hydrazine might not get lots of use?
<achiang> seems like this would have been discovered long ago
<wgrant> Possibly not that bit of it.
<achiang> do you know anyone who *does* use it actively?
<achiang> i'm adding a major bit of functionality (batch processing) and would like to get UI feedback
<achiang> comparing self_link works as expected, thanks
<wgrant> Not sure, sorry.
<poolie> achiang, hi, i am
<achiang> poolie: i got squared away by wgrant, but if you want to read a few lines of scrollback, maybe you have additional insight?
<poolie> istr something about object identity changed in lplib and i think hydrazine has not been updated
<poolie> is this on oneiric?
<achiang> poolie: indeed, it is oneiric
<poolie> achiang, i do use this a bit
<poolie> since i got dkim signed mail landed i use it a bit less
<achiang> poolie: would this be a valid patch? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704274/
<poolie> the blocking roundtrips are a bit annoying
<poolie> i think so
<achiang> poolie: ok, i'll go with it
<achiang> poolie: i've spent a few days trying to add sensible batch processing to hydrazine
<achiang> poolie: with that last bit up there, i think it mostly works now
<poolie> that's great!
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/264098 is one of the things i was thinking of
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 264098 in launchpadlib "launchpadlib should implement __eq__ and __ne__" [High,Fix released]
<poolie> it compares the entire local proxy object state
<poolie> :/
<poolie> so it will match or mismatch depending on the state of the local cache, i think
<poolie> which is probably not what you want
<achiang> ah, no
<poolie> perhaps it didn't change
<poolie> oh, not the whole state, just the etag and dirty attribute
<poolie> yes that looks like a good patch
<poolie> congratulations, you have commit access :) please put it in
<achiang> yikes!
<achiang> poolie: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704279/
<achiang> poolie: that's a sample session of what i've been working on
<achiang> poolie: actually, read this one first: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704280/
<poolie> oh that's great
<poolie> i have been doing some lp client hacking towards using text clustering to find dupes
<poolie> nothing actually useful yet, but it may work
<achiang> poolie: our use case is, we have a project that is driving towards a milestone... devs mark bugs as 'fixcommitted' as we go. QA and project managers sign off on release, and we release the project to the customer
<achiang> poolie: now, we want to set say, 60 bugs to fixreleased
<poolie> right
<poolie> there is already a script somewhere that does this specific thing, i think
<achiang> poolie: so, the idea is you filter on milestone
<poolie> though i would be very happy to see it in hydrazine, which would make it more generally useful
<achiang> and status fixcommitted
<achiang> then you batch status fixreleased
<achiang> and life is good!
<poolie> i'd like to see lp eventually unify those statuses and just show the bug as "fixed in milestone X, which is now released"
<achiang> poolie: OEM had a horribly ugly hack of hydrazine that did this, but ugly syntax
<poolie> but it takes some work to be sure that will be ok for everyone
<poolie> that's great
<achiang> so i've been generalizing it
<achiang> (it had an ugly implementation too)
<poolie> i really hope this can be a nucleus for generally useful clients, rather than everyone writing one-offs
<poolie> ok, i've got to go out
<achiang> ok, cool
<achiang> look for a MP next week
<poolie> sure, thanks
<achiang> thanks for the help (and wgrant!)
<coffeecup01> I found a branch of scripts that I would like to run but dont know how to run them? I used the bzr command how do i initialize them?
<coffeecup01> Bueller... Bueller... Bueller?
#launchpad 2011-10-09
<braiam> how much I have to wait till my ppa get updated??
<wgrant> braiam: What do you mean?
<wgrant> What in particular are you waiting for?
<braiam> well I see no new lines since I asked, so I was waiting for some packages that I updated to Lp, right now I need to test
<wgrant> braiam: What have you done? What apparently hasn't happened yet?
<wgrant> Are you waiting for a source upload to be processed? Builds to happen? Built packages to be published?
<braiam> Im uploading the .changes, .dsc, and orig.tar.gz, to my ppa. bzr informs that the upload was done but the ppa don't show the package
<wgrant> bzr? You mean dput?
<wgrant> braiam: ^^
<braiam> yeah
<braiam> sorry
<wgrant> What's the package name?
<braiam> cgminer
<wgrant> You've signed the .changes with a key that Launchpad doesn't know about.
<braiam> at first
<braiam> then I uploaded my key and tried again
<wgrant> Ah, then I see others that sent you a rejection email.
<braiam> huh??
<wgrant> 2011-10-09 01:00:36 INFO    Processing upload cgminer_2.0.5-1_source.changes
<wgrant> 2011-10-09 01:00:36 INFO    Upload was rejected:
<wgrant> 2011-10-09 01:00:36 INFO        Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<wgrant> 2011-10-09 01:00:36 INFO        Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<wgrant> 2011-10-09 01:00:36 INFO    Committing the transaction and any mails associated with this upload.
<wgrant> You should have received an email about that.
<braiam> huh?? thats when I tried upload from a branch
<wgrant> You need to specify an Ubuntu series in debian/changelog.
<wgrant> unstable is a Debian series.
<braiam> oh...
<braiam> so if I have tested the package on my system, what series I must put??
 * braiam thinks dh_make its stupid...
<wgrant> Whichever Ubuntu series you want the package to build for.
<braiam> the stable equivalent??
<wgrant> Perhaps one of lucid, maverick, natty, oneiric?
<braiam> forget it... natty
<braiam> but I want to make one for last 3 versions...
<wgrant> braiam: Have you read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage?
<braiam> yes, and I've lost for a couple days trying to understand what I got wrong
<wgrant> Read the second half of the "Versioning" section.
<wgrant> It describes how to handle multiple series.
<braiam> well I dont get that far... I was having problem with build & upload but Im going to read it all
<braiam> still lost, I have to change change log, each time that I want to make a new package for each ubuntu version?? It only refers about the name format that the package should have, and about changelog it says that I have no need to change it since I put natty on it??
<wgrant> If you need to upload to multiple Ubuntu series, you need to change the version and series in debian/changelog for each one.
<braiam> or I can make a brach for each one, export one branch to the others 3 and make it ignore changelog
<wgrant> If you are building entirely from a branch, have you considered using https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes? They can handle multi-series builds automatically.
<braiam> thats exactly was im using
<braiam> Could not be uploaded correctly 	1 minute ago buildlog (5.8 KiB) 	Natty
<braiam> now its a seccion error, arggg
<braiam> section*
<braiam> yay, thanks you wgrant, for breaking my head :D
<wgrant> It worked?
<braiam> [FULLYBUILT] Successful build 	1 minute ago buildlog (7.7 KiB) 	Oneiric
<wgrant> Excellent.
<braiam> now, I need to delete all those emails D:
<wgrant> Heh.
<chrisccoulson> could someone kill this build - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2204969 ?
<chrisccoulson> not sure why it's been waiting since january
<MattJ100> Erm, can I depend on other packages in my PPA in Build-Depends?
<MattJ100> I thought the answer was yes, but I'm getting dependency errors
<MattJ100> Ah yes: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Dependencies
<MattJ100> Interesting, I wonder why it's not working
<tumbleweed> they need to be published first
<MattJ100> tumbleweed, define "published"? They're already in and built successfully, and I can install them from the PPA onto my system
<MattJ100> and then dpkg-checkbuilddeps is happy locally
<tumbleweed> MattJ100: right, that's published (it'll say published next to the package on the ppa's web page)
<MattJ100> Ah yes, I see
<MattJ101> Sorry, what was the last mesage of mine that got through?
<MattJ101> I need a new DSL filter :)
<tumbleweed> 17:15 < MattJ100> Ah yes, I see
<MattJ> https://launchpad.net/~mwild1/+archive/ppa/+build/2833360 is the failing build
<MattJ> Maybe it's just me getting something wrong about Build-Depends
<MattJ> It's complaining mongodb doesn't match the required version, but I have " | libmongoclient-dev (>= 1.6)" in Build-Depends, and that package in my PPA should match that
<MattJ> Hmm yes, actually I see in the build log it's just running apt-get with mongodb
<MattJ> I guess I thought it would be a bit smarter than that, I'll try making sure my package is listed first, regardless of version
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/microcode.ctl/+publishinghistory appears to be published, without any publication record that getPublishedSources can find
<tumbleweed> err I made a typo, never mind
<aber> Anyone familiar with the build farm?
<aber> This project seems to run out of space:
<aber> https://code.launchpad.net/~widelands-dev/+recipe/widelands-daily
<lifeless> aber: during the build?
<aber> lifeless: bzr: out of memory, so its probably the branch part
<c0cac00l> hi
<lifeless> aber: there is a bug about this
<c0cac00l> who can help me to delete a comment?
<yofel> aber: bug 746822
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 746822 in Launchpad itself "fails to build recipe with "bzr: out of memory"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746822
<aber> I see. Not even enough memory to build a text editor...
<lifeless> aber: its not about compilation
<lifeless> aber: its cloning very large histories that causes issues
<mwhudson> i'm getting lots of timeouts this morning
<lifeless> bug search ?
<wgrant> mwhudson: eg?
<mwhudson> bah, i've not been saving the ids :(
<mwhudson> lifeless: no, mostly code related
<wgrant> What sort of action?
<wgrant> yes, the scanner is slow :)
<mwhudson> https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson, merge proposals
<lifeless> bug fti is back at 90% bloat
<mwhudson> it's probably the scanner i guess
<lifeless> mwhudson: when submitting ?
<mwhudson> lifeless: no
<wgrant> Huh, times out for me too.
<wgrant> That's a newish one...
<mwhudson> wgrant: did you snag the id?
<wgrant> OOPS-2108CP126
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2108CP126
<wgrant> Hm, that's a worry.
<wgrant> No single obvious bad query.
<wgrant> Lots of VPC/SPN/Product queries.
<wgrant> Although there is a 3.5s SELECT COUNT(*) FROM branch WHERE [...] query.
<mwhudson> how are you seeing this?
<wgrant> carob:~wgrant/logs/*/2011-10-09/*.CP126
<mwhudson> ah
<wgrant> ~wgrant/+code-index just took 8.74s :/
<wgrant> And now just timed out.
<wgrant> We have a problem.
<lifeless> 1.2 seconds in teams with branches
<lifeless> and vpc is a bad sig
<lifeless> n
<wgrant> And one of mine had 2.2s in an MP search.
<wgrant> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2108CP126 is hanging, so probably there.
<wgrant> Perhaps branch has just crossed some stats threshold.
<wgrant> Like we saw with I forget which table a couple of months ago.
<wgrant> ~6.5s in CP126 is on queries involving branch.
<wgrant> lifeless: Can you explanalyse them? oops-tools can see it now.
<lifeless> losa should be here now
<wgrant> Ah, true.
<lifeless> if they aren't, ys I can
#launchpad 2012-10-01
<a-l-e> i'm wondering how to tell to "dch -i" how to correctly set the "name" of the new release...
<czajkowski> mpt_: where would I be without you
<czajkowski> although on some prject bug  pages you should have the ability to hide those comments on your own :)
<mpt_> czajkowski, in a slightly spammier world
<czajkowski> mpt_: why have you grown legs
<mpt_> czajkowski, I wonder at what point it would become worthwhile to implement automatica rejection of LinkedIn invitations
<mzanetti> hi. anyone knows of a HOTP app for Nokia N9 for the SSO?
<r4ph431> hi launchpad admins ; your refererchecker (when posting anything) is really painful and one of the most annoying among every websites (not to say probably buggy as it mandates network.http.sendRefererHeader == 2 while 1 is usually enough)
<maxb> r4ph431: You're not really reaching your target audience. And even if you were, IRC does not make a good forum for complex discussions with a community dispersed over timezones.
<maxb> Still, my completely unaffilated opinion is that whilst it's a *bit* overstrict, it's only a problem for users who have deliberately chosen to prevent their browsers behaving in a normal fashion
<maxb> And XSS is a serious threat
<christiank> Hi! Our development team uses Bazaar in combination with Launchpad. I have filed a bug report on Sept. 11th and haven't had any replies. Is this the correct avenue to get help with it?
<christiank> It is bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/1049124
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1049124 in OpenPetra.org "bzr log -rxxx crashes out with 'ghost' in branch, but not in trunk" [Undecided,New]
<r4ph431> maxb: disappointing, but thanks for your opinion anyway
<maxb> christiank: There are a lot of bugs, they're not immediately visible as matters causing users immediate grief. You're likely to get more prompt feedback via #bzr or bazaar@lists.canonical.com
<christiank> OK
<christiank> I've posted in #bzr and was told to post here
<christiank> Will try the mailing list avenue then
<mgz> the launchpad maintence squad has responsibilty for bazaar support, I'm not sure if any of them are subscribed to the bazaar list
<mgz> it probably needs manual fixup of stuff on launchpad
<czajkowski> mgz: I'm not sure everyone is aware of that tbh
<fly-away> hi2all
<fly-away> how can I enable armhf builds for my ppa?
<czajkowski> fly-away: do you work for canonical/linaro
<fly-away> czajkowski, i guess no
<czajkowski> fly-away: afraid not then
<revonxt> Hi, Is it not possible to submit the Ubuntu Code of Conduct(CoC) signed with a subkey instead of its primary key?. By doing so, I always got an error message (7, 9, u'No public key'). I was able to submit the CoC only after signing it with my primary key.
<czajkowski> revonxt: dont think so, but if; you've signed it with your primary key why do you want to sign it again
<revonxt> czajkowski: I don't want to sign it again. I just want to know why I was not able sign with a subkey.
<czajkowski> revonxt: unsure
<czajkowski> let me go and see
<czajkowski> revonxt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1053568/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1053568 in Launchpad itself "PPA uploads signed with subkeys silently fail" [Critical,Fix released]
<czajkowski> might be close to the reason
<revonxt> czajkowski: thanks, let me check the bug report
<czajkowski> revonxt: spken to sinzui and he concurs that is the reason
<revonxt> czajkowski: yes, I had seen this bug earlier but I don't know for what stupid reason I overlooked it.
<revonxt> czajkowski: thanks again.
<czajkowski> np
 * christiank is away: Break
<Darxus> Why hasn't this built in two days?  https://code.launchpad.net/~darxus/+recipe/weston-daily
<Darxus> Oh...
<Darxus> No new commits :)
 * christiank is back (gone 01:03:40)
<dobey> is there a bug about the autoconfirm stuff changing bugs to confirmed, even though they're marked as a duplicate of another bug?
 * christiank is away: I'm busy
#launchpad 2012-10-02
<DNS> heya... are there network issues or something? i get with nearly every recipe a chroot error
<wgrant> What is the error?
<DNS> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118069544/buildlog.txt.gz
<DNS> "Chroot problem" is the error
<wgrant> Do you have a link to the build?
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> I see the problem.
<DNS> look at my recipes nearly any recipe which tried to build lately had that issue
<DNS> ah k:D
<wgrant> That should be fixed if you retry.
<DNS> ok thx, i will try asap
<wgrant> Thanks for letting us know.
<DNS> wgrant: thanx for fixing it ;)
<mmrazik> Hi
<mmrazik> I'm trying to login to staging.launchpad.net but the 2nd factor auth doesn't let me in
<mmrazik> is there some special setup needed for staging wrt 2FA?
<wgrant> mmrazik: ISD manages SSO, and yeah, there are some unresolved issues with staging+2FA. Ask in #isd on irc.c.c and someone should be able to sort you out.
<mmrazik> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> They're working on a proper solution, but for now an admin needs to manually fix your account.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced Builder capacity at present | Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Mkaysi> Does launchpad have 2 factor authentication?
<Mkaysi> IT was mentioned four hours ago
<wgrant> Mkaysi: It's not generally available yet. It's currently being deployed throughout Canonical, but should be opened up once we've sorted out all the issues.
<Mkaysi> Ok :)
<qengho> Howdy.  I tried to create a packaging recipe on launchpad, but bzr threw a MemoryError.
<qengho> There's a bug that claims that newer bzr might avoid this problem by not caching HTTP.
<qengho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/947977
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 947977 in Launchpad itself "MemoryError checking out large bzr branch in recipe" [Critical,Triaged]
<qengho> I don't know that my source branch would fit in the constraints without it, but I would really like to be able to make a daily package from a recipe.
<qengho> Help?
<czajkowski> jcsackett: can you help I'm on a hangout
<doko> looking at bug #1058056
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1058056 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubuntu-drivers-common ftbfs in quantal" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058056
<doko> this shows up as wontfix in the overview list, however it is confirmed. why?
<jcsackett> qengho: hi, what branch?
<qengho> jcsackett: base branch is lp:~vcs-imports/chromium-browser/trunk .
<qengho> Recipe is https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/+recipe/chromium-browser-daily-quantal
<jcsackett> qengho: did you try testing your recipe locally?
<qengho> jcsackett: No. I'll work out the rest of the packaging soon; there are translations and such to nest in too.  I'm not past my first test that lp will even get the base source yet.
<jcsackett> qengho: fair; i would suggest trying what you've got locally though--if it passes without a memory issue, than it's likely constraints in our builders. i'm no expert, but i'll pass this along to some people with more experience in the builders.
<qengho> jcsackett: I can branch it locally without a memory error, if that's what you mean.
<czajkowski> sinzui: nice blog post
<sinzui> czajkowski, thank you.
<czajkowski> love the colour cordination of purple :p
<sinzui> I was wearing a purple shirt and asking myself what would be good nail colours to go with it.
<sinzui> I kept the colours after deciding I like the dark purple best
<czajkowski> orange or black but thats a bit early for holloween
<sinzui> I like orange as a link colour.
<czajkowski> I do too
<czajkowski> I love it
<dobey> jcsackett: it's because i think it's pulling the entire history; dailydeb should probably be fixed to use lightweight checkouts, as there's no need to copy the entire history to build a package
<qengho> jcsackett: "Branched 119969 revisions." in 11 minutes wall time.
<qengho> dobey: i think you're on the right track for a solution.  Maybe even an export would do, since it's not likely we need any history at all.
<dobey> right
<dobey> export might be better as it doesn't maintain the link to the parent branch, i don't think. so it would avoid possibility of something getting screwed up and committed back to the branch by mistake
<lamont> the snipets of server= are all cat /etc/nova/dnsmasq.cnf
<lamont> bah
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced Builder capacity at present | Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<qengho> jcsackett: any news of bzr MemoryError and  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/947977 ?  I was AFK for a while
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 947977 in Launchpad itself "MemoryError checking out large bzr branch in recipe" [Critical,Triaged]
<qengho> We wondered if "bzr export" would be better on lp recipes than a full checkout.
<czajkowski> qengho: any updates will apear on the bug before irc
<czajkowski> qengho: it has been triaged and the developers have a number of bugs to work on so it will be when they can get to it
<czajkowski> qengho: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/burning-down-critical-bugs
<qengho> czajkowski: ah, I thought jcs and I were still dialoging about it.  It's not urgent, but I wasn't here to see any question or comment.
<czajkowski> qengho: nods, Q&A tends to hppen on bugs as not everyone can be on irc
<mgriffin> Hi, i am trying to learn how to search on LP better and want to get to https://bugs.launchpad.net/maria/+bug/1002564 when searching for 47704 but I always end up on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+bug/47704 when searching from https://bugs.launchpad.net/maria
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1002564 in Maria "Wrong result for a lookup query from a heap table" [Critical,Fix committed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 27227 in gfxboot (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #47704 Screen corruption/glitch" [Medium,Incomplete]
<mgriffin> can i do this without just using google site search?
<wgrant> mgriffin: Searching for "bug 47704" gives you the result you want
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 27227 in gfxboot (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #47704 Screen corruption/glitch" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27227
<wgrant> There's a Launchpad bug about introducing a way to search for just a number without redirecting to that bug
<wgrant> But it's not possible atm; you have to use some other word
<mgriffin> bummer
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maria?field.searchtext=bug+47704 is probably the best way to do it
<wgrant> Bug #5943
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 5943 in Launchpad itself "Can't search for just a number in bug search: the jump-to-bug feature takes over" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5943
<mgriffin> awesome, thanks!
#launchpad 2012-10-03
<shakaran> Hi, I am using launchpadapi I am wondering if is possible get a list with all branches for a project?
<maxb> shakaran: lp.projects[project_id].getBranches(status=("Development", "Experimental", "Mature", "Merged", "Abandoned"))
<maxb> without a status param it defaults to all *active* statuses
<shakaran> maxb: nice, but then how I get the project_id? I still reading the docs for basics
<shakaran> maxb: I am reading https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#project for find the project_id attribute or something similar but no luck
<wgrant> shakaran: It's just the name from the URL
<wgrant> eg. lp.projects['bzr'] for https://launchpad.net/bzr
<shakaran> wgrant: weird, I try that for "ubuntu" and I get AttributeError: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu object has no attribute 'getBranches'
<wgrant> shakaran: Ah, Ubuntu's not a project, but a distribution.
<wgrant> And you *really* don't want to try to get all of its branchres
<wgrant> branches
<wgrant> There are several hundred thousand.
<shakaran> I know, I need get all here: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu I am doing a automatic script for update a apport spec bug pattern in several branches
<wgrant> What are you actually trying to do?
<wgrant> Ubuntu has several hundred thousand branches, not just several
<wgrant> And there's no way you're interested in all of them :)
<shakaran> I manually did with a bash script for 2 projects https://code.launchpad.net/~shakaran/ubuntu/quantal/unity/bug-pattern-update/+merge/127266
<shakaran> https://code.launchpad.net/~shakaran/ubuntu/quantal/connman/bug-pattern-update/+merge/127439
<shakaran> now I am searching the same for change automaticly in other projects
<shakaran> I will do batch request of 100 or so, it takes days, but I get to update all
<wgrant> You probably only care about the quantal branch for each source package
<shakaran> yeap, only quantal
<wgrant> I'd get a list of Ubuntu source packages and then grab the branches for each, perhaps
<wgrant> There's no point iterating through all of Ubuntu's branches when you only care about 20000 or so trunks
<wgrant> It's probably also more effective to grab the source package from a mirror that's close to you
<wgrant> And avoid grabbing the full history from Launchpad entirely.
<shakaran> then, what should be the best way to get that packages names with launchpad api?
<SamB_MacG5> why launchpad?
<SamB_MacG5> why not just use the debian stuff?
<wgrant> Exactly.
<wgrant> for c in main restricted universe multiverse; do wget -q -O - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/$c/source/Sources.bz2 | bzcat | awk '/^Package: / {print $2}'; done
<wgrant> Will rather quickly get you a list of package names
<shakaran> so that is ;) 20246 packages ;)
<shakaran> wgrant: my old bash script looks like http://pastebin.com/inN1sTYd I will update fetching the projects name from your trick. Thanks
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced Builder capacity at present | Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Darxus> Anyone care to interpret this build failure for me?  https://code.launchpad.net/~darxus/+archive/wayland-daily/+recipebuild/316907
<Darxus> Ugh, no, not that.
<Darxus> https://code.launchpad.net/~darxus/+archive/wayland-gtk-daily/+recipebuild/318484
<wgrant> Darxus: bzr-builder recipe format 0.4 isn't fully supported by Launchpad yet
<wgrant> You'll need to use 0.3 instead.
<Darxus> Thanks, I am actually trying rebuilding with that already.
<jelmer> hmm, we still haven't landed the new python-debian on the buildds yet?
<wgrant> There's an RT for that.
<jelmer> wgrant: I know, I was hoping it had been processed at this point..
<nass> Hi everyone. Anyone here to help me ?
<jelmer> hi nass
<nass> hi jelmer
<nass> thankx for your answer and time
<nass> I just uploaded some samba build to my brand new PPA repo but can't see anything on the web...
<nass> I'm ashamed I missed something...
<nass> dput said upload was ok, but I didn't get any email back.
<nass> Now this is what I get :
<nass> sufred@svn1:/var/cache/pbuilder/result$ sudo dput ppa:nass/samba samba_3.6.8-1ubuntu1_amd64.changes Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net Nothing more to do for samba_3.6.8-1ubuntu1_amd64.changes
<nass> Maybe it's because I uploaded with "-u" unsigned option (even if files were signed).
<mgz> right, signing issues often mean no email back
<mgz> nass: you need to sign the .changes file, and the key you use needs to be associated with your launchpad account
<nass> Oh. Didn't read that anywere. Thank you for showing me the direction.
<nass> Everything worked just fine :-): https://launchpad.net/~nass/+archive/samba
<nass> Thank you guys for your precious help. :-)
<apw> i have been seeing PPA upload failures where the stated error is a bad email address but the error in the failure seems to be valid: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/118208269/rCCURosRLHlEDDV5S5HyzfJQ8EU.txt apparently is the actual error that triggers the upload failure
<wgrant> I wondered when someone would ask about that :)
<wgrant> apw: Can you show me the changes file? Strip the sig
<apw> wgrant, i don't think i have it, they get dropped when dput is successful
<wgrant> apw: dput doesn't delete them locally
<wgrant> And someone's uploaded that package at least twice
<apw> wgrant, yep its a daily upload, whatever the tip of our tree is (if changed) is uploaded
<apw> wgrant, the code which does it does all of them, and oneiric uploaded fine, lucid did not.  different emails of course
<wgrant> apw: Ah
<wgrant> Can you generate the changes file manually somehow?
<wgrant> It looks like Changed-By is probably corrupt
<apw> wgrant, i'll go ask the automation to do it again
<wgrant> So it'd be nice to see what it was.
<apw> wgrant, i think i have it building now ...
<wgrant> apw: Locally, or successfully uploaded and building on Launchpad?
<apw> wgrant, making the source package only
<wgrant> Ah
<apw> wgrant thanks for your help, found the issue, its a source package issue
<wgrant> Great
<BluesKaj> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found...yet the ppa is in play for most ..server not up to date perhaps ?
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: quantal?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, ^
<tsimpson> well, the PPA is for precise
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/ nothing for quantal there
<ScottK> BluesKaj: I didn't realize is was for quantal.  For quantal 4.9.2 is in the archive.  No PPA.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, ok thanks
<BluesKaj> and tsimpson
<BluesKaj> ok, now it's in the archive ... I guess quantal was briefly overlooked
<ScottK> BluesKaj: No.  It was built in quantal-proposed so it wouldn't break quantal and then recently copied over.  No overlooking.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, recently must mean 15 mins ago :)
<ScottK> A little longer, but then the publisher has to run.
<BluesKaj> anyway it's there now , that's what countsd
<Darxus> Does launchpad contain bzr branches containing the source of released packages?  Specifically for the gtk+3.0 source package for quantal....
<Darxus> I feel like there was some automated import of those somewhere.  But I guess that may have been imports from debian.
<tsimpson> for ubuntu, you can try code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<source package>
<Darxus> tsimpson: Yeah, what I want is exactly an lp: source containing the source from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/3.6.0-0ubuntu2 - but I don't see it there.
<Darxus> ...For an automated daily build.
<tsimpson> best place to ask would be #ubuntu-devel I guess
<Darxus> Thanks.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced Builder capacity at present | Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dobey> Darxus: lp:ubuntu/gtk+3.0 would give you the source from the development version of ubuntu. if it's not the latest version, then there's probably an issue with importer
<Darxus> dobey: Yes, that's the conclusion from #ubuntu-devel, thanks.  The import is somehow broken, I opened a bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/udd/+bug/1061083
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1061083 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "lp:ubuntu/gtk+3.0 import is failing since 2012-08-22" [Undecided,New]
<Darxus> Is this the best place to ask about daily build recipes?  I'd like to create a recipe that uses lp:~darxus/weston/trunk for the base branch, and uses nest-part to import the packaging from lp:ubuntu/weston.  What I don't know how to do is the 1 line modification I need to make to the packaging before its imported.  Currently I have a branch I copied and modified, but that doesn't get automatically updated, which is what I'm trying to do.  Is ...
<Darxus> ... there a way to merge a modification into a branch *before* nest-part'ing it, or some other way to do this?
<Darxus> Oh, huh, I guess I can just nest-part it and then do the merge... buildig doesn't happen until after anyway.  This is going to be awesome :P
<Darxus> Hmm, one of the changes I made in my branch of the packaging was bumping the version due to this:  "INFO File weston_0.95.0-0ubuntu3+20120928~quantal1.tar.gz already exists in wayland-daily, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors."
<Darxus> I... don't think I can bump the version, with a merge, when the changelog is changing every time?
<Darxus> Oh, hmm, that's... one of my own versions.  Maybe that's just not a problem.
<maxb> Right, if it's necessary that you be able to rebuild a recipe multiple times per day, you either need to diligently work the revno of *every* branch involved into the version, or use something like {time} in the version
<Darxus> Yeah, no need to do it every day.  Thanks.
<Darxus> I was thinking it was conflicting with... the version of the debian package I based it on or something.
 * maxb eyes that gtk+3.0 failure with some surprise
<maxb> oh well, let's retry it and see what happens
<Darxus> Thanks.
<Darxus> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.InvalidHttpResponse: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 502: Bad Gateway
<Darxus> - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118259426/buildlog.txt.gz
<Darxus> :/
<maxb> Sounds like a transient failure
<Darxus> Agreed, I requested another build.
<Darxus> Yeah, didn't get the same error a second time.  (Needed to fix the stuff I was merging.)
<Darxus> Hmm, this isn't working.  I'm trying to create a branch that, when merged, just removes " --fail-missing" from a line.  Can I do that?  I tried just branching the existing branch, making the modification, and then merging my new branch on top of the existing branch.  Which is complaining about conflicts.
<Darxus> "Any lines that are indented by two spaces, and are directly below your nest line, will act on the nested branch."  "Error parsing recipe:4:3: Not allowed to indent unless after a 'nest' line"
<Darxus> ...
<Darxus> Ah, "unless"... well, it's a nest-part line.
<Darxus> Any idea what I'm missing?  https://code.launchpad.net/~darxus/+recipe/weston-daily-test  packaging-fix is just supposed to remove " --fail-missing", and is causing conflicts.
<apw> i am wondering if PPAs retry depwait build failures automatically, anyone know?
<TheLordOfTime> they should
<TheLordOfTime> eventually
<apw> cool thanks
<wgrant> apw: They do. Hourly, same as the primary archive.
<wgrant> And they consider inter-PPA and PPA->primary dependencies properly and everything, as you'd expect.
<apw> wgrant, and there we are it has jumped back into the queue.  thanks for the background
<jfcaron> Is there a way to get a permanent URL to the latest version of a file within someone's repository?
<jfcaron> I want to regularly retrieve the latest file, but the machine where I want to do this does not have bzr, so I've been using wget with a copy+pasted URL from a browser.
<jfcaron> There must be a better way.
<wgrant> jfcaron: What's the URL you're wgetting?
<jfcaron> "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jfcaron/+junk/TRIUMFBeamTest/download/jfcaron%40phas.ubc.ca-20121003230855-8v8vggnp5gvk09u8/standard_analysis.c-20120918023544-aoznsq63nx9e3ft3-1/standard_analysis.C"
<jfcaron> But it gets dynamically regenerated every time I push.
<wgrant> Sounds like you grabbed that from a revision view
<wgrant> Replace the revision ID (the path segment starting with jfcaron) with "head:"
<wgrant> The current file view (the Files tab) always uses head: URLs
<jfcaron> I get resource not found when I try: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jfcaron/+junk/TRIUMFBeamTest/download/head:/standard_analysis/standard_analysis.C
<wgrant> You changed the /standard_analysis.c-20120918023544-aoznsq63nx9e3ft3-1/ segment too
<jfcaron> But replacing the "download" part with "view" allows me to view the file.
<jfcaron> Oh, yes I did.
<wgrant> That's a file ID, which needs to be preserved
<jfcaron> Will that part change between revisions?
<wgrant> It uniquely identifies a file throughout its history, not a specific version
<jfcaron> So if I go to: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jfcaron/+junk/TRIUMFBeamTest/view/head:/standard_analysis/standard_analysis.C and click on "download file", that is a permanent URL?
<wgrant> It only changes if the file is renamed, basically.
<wgrant> Right, that's permanent, though it will track renames.
<wgrant> eg. if I rename standard_analysis.C to foo.C, and rename something else to standard_analysis.C, that URL will now actually give the content of foo.C
<jfcaron> Ah ok.  I thought that the part with the date string was related to revisions, but now that I look carefully, 2012-09-18 is when I first versioned the file.
<jfcaron> This means I can write a little script that automatically downloads the latest version.  Thanks wgrant.
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> The file ID is generated when you first add a file, and is used to track history on that file across renames etc.
<wgrant> It's rarely seen outside that sort of URL.
<jfcaron> I guess using just the actual filename in the URL is convenient for viewing, but not so good for tracking in case you rename the file.
#launchpad 2012-10-04
<maxb> Well, the idea is that it's a string that should effectively be treated as opaque by all users, it just happens to contain some semantic info to make it useful to people debugging weirdness at low levels
<maxb> It could pretty much just as well be a UUID, or other randomly assigned constant
<kamstrup> Are there some LP admins that can help me out here? When I try to log into LP I get an error page saying "Your login was unsuccessful: User cancelled"
<kamstrup> been getting that for over a month
<wgrant> kamstrup: Have you tried an alternate browser? What's the URL that gives the error?
<kamstrup> wgrant: yeah, tried using chromium with completely wiped settings as well, same problem
<kamstrup> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/+openid-callback?starting_url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net&janrain_nonce=2012-10-04T07%3A31%3A09ZVHoqlK&openid.mode=cancel&openid.ns=http%3A%2F%2Fspecs.openid.net%2Fauth%2F2.0
<wgrant> kamstrup: Hm. What does https://login.launchpad.net/ say?
<wgrant> Since that URL is pretty clear about the OpenID provider cancelling the request
<kamstrup> wgrant: interesting - that says I am logged in - but LP begs to differ
<kamstrup> I can change my pw there, see which sites I am authenticated to
<dupondje> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/115453173/freerdp-team-freerdp-freerdp.log
<dupondje> 2012-09-11 04:00:03 INFO    The repository you are fetching from contains submodules, which are not yet supported.
<dupondje> but this doesn't seem to be the case?
<dupondje> see https://code.launchpad.net/~freerdp-team/freerdp/freerdp
<jelmer> dupondje: perhaps there are submodules somewhere in the history?
<wgrant> https://github.com/FreeRDP/FreeRDP/commit/e4e6fb48370ef7476a416d490c97fae67ff1dd75 looks suspicious
<dupondje> indeed :(
<dupondje> already has been removed tho
<dupondje> no way to get it fixed?
<wgrant> Not without rebasing the commit out of the upstream repo
 * dupondje is not really a GIT specialist :)
 * dupondje is thinking how to fix it cleanly :)
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced Builder capacity at present | Help contact: sinzui, jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<doko> looking at bug #1058056
<doko> this shows up as wontfix in the overview list, however it is confirmed. why?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1058056 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubuntu-drivers-common ftbfs in quantal" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058056
<doko> lifeless, whoever, any idea?
<lifeless> conjoined master with mismatched state
<lifeless> another reason why they are evil
<lifeless> at a guess anyhow
<lifeless> I have to sleep,s orry.
<lifeless> night
<Darxus> /bin/bash ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -g -O2 -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing -fvisibility=hidden -MT pixman-implementation.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/pixman-implementation.Tpo -c -o pixman-implementation.lo pixman-implementation.c
<Darxus> pixman-combine-float.c: In function 'combine_exclusion_u_float':
<Darxus> pixman-combine-float.c:485:1: sorry, unimplemented: inlining failed in call to 'combine_exclusion_a': function not considered for inlining
<Darxus> Wrong channel, sorry.
<pindonga> hi, I was wondering if we had any ETA on getting staging LP back up.
<sinzui> pindonga, use https://qastaging.launchpad.net/ . It is up more often, but the data is from 6 months ago.
<pindonga> sinzui: not sure I can tbh... we're doing integration testing for Ubuntu Pay, which requires talking to Software Center Agent , which talks to Staging LP
<pindonga> so until staging LP is back up we can't release to production (our own fault probably)
<pindonga> I was wondering how come LP staging takes so long to deploy when you guys have FDT deploys now on prod
<sinzui> pindonga, I have no idea. It might be that the db did not restore properly from last weekend.
<sinzui> pindonga, webops are sprinting, but if you really need that server up, ping them on #launchpad-ops and they might be able to make it run
<czajkowski> it's been down for some time
<pindonga> sinzui: thank you
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced Builder capacity at present | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<SpamapS> I have a PPA build that is failing where a local sbuild with networking disabled does not. Anybody have an idea how I can debug this? https://launchpad.net/~juju/+archive/pkgs/+build/3877229
<SpamapS> the test suite fails in odd ways that I'm unable to reproduce at all
<wgrant> SpamapS: Your sbuild is fully upgraded?
<wgrant> SpamapS: There was a python security update a couple of days ago
<wgrant> Oh, but this is quantal, hmm.
<SpamapS> wgrant: its failing the same way on oneiric <-> quantal
<SpamapS> wgrant: and yes I've fully updated my chroots
<SpamapS> wgrant: I do see some minor differences in the build-dep install step
<SpamapS> wgrant: is it possible chroots built with mk-sbuild have different stuff installed than the buildd chroots?
<wgrant> SpamapS: You can grab the buildd chroot from https://launchpad.net/api/devel/ubuntu/quantal/i386
<SpamapS> I suppose with that I can at least try the same command line
<SpamapS> doh
<SpamapS> some kind of timeout/race
<wgrant> For sbuild? No
<SpamapS> retrying 3 times succeeded on precise
<SpamapS> wgrant: thanks for the info. I think its juju's test suite failing on some races
#launchpad 2012-10-05
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced Builder capacity at present | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<opencode_> hi al..i need help....since some days I can't push/pull/branch nothing from launchpad...the system show me this message: Enter passphrase for key '/home/opencode/.ssh/id_dsa.pub':
<opencode_> Permission denied (publickey).
<opencode_> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist
<opencode_> I've changed my public key from rsa to dsa but the problem is the some
<Daviey> Maybe i am being daft, but i just tried to create a public blueprint and it refused to accept that i had answered a required question.  I changed it to embargoed, and got an OOPS..  OOPS-51c8161b2e479d7ed62ba67c1000bd19
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-51c8161b2e479d7ed62ba67c1000bd19
<czajkowski> Daviey: oh not good
<Daviey> czajkowski: please be a fixing.  Not yet raised a bug.. thought i might be being dumb
<czajkowski> so orange have been working on bp
<czajkowski> adeuring: ping you about ?
<mgz> opencode_: you just have a problem with your ssh setup. debug by doing `ssh -vv bazaar.launchpad.net` and if you don't understand the output, pastebin it here
<opencode_> oh..the problem was in the .ssh/config file
<mgz> what specifically, for my list of problems-people-have-had-with-ssh?
<opencode_> mgz, in the config file, the voice IdentityFile was "~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub"  but it must be "~/.ssh/id_dsa"
<czajkowski> rick_h_: aloha
<rick_h_> howdy czajkowski
<czajkowski> rick_h_: Daviey is having issues with BP
<czajkowski> was anything changed yesterday to them
<czajkowski> 10:36 < Daviey> Maybe i am being daft, but i just tried to create a public blueprint and it refused to accept that i had answered a required  question.  I changed it to embargoed, and got an OOPS..  OOPS-51c8161b2e479d7ed62ba67c1000bd19
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-51c8161b2e479d7ed62ba67c1000bd19
<czajkowski> 10:36 < ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-51c8161b2e479d7ed62ba67c1000bd19
<rick_h_> let me check out the oops.
<czajkowski> rick_h_: thanks
<rick_h_> czajkowski: I'll ask abel about it. He's been working on the private blueprints stuff and the security backend
<czajkowski> ah yes I pinged him earlier on but no reply
<adeuring> Daviey, czajkowski: looks like a genuine bug we introduced recently.
<czajkowski> adeuring: morning
<adeuring> czajkowski: sorry for missing your ping
<czajkowski> adeuring: thats ok if it was very urgert I'd have pinged more :)
<Daviey> czajkowski, rick_h_ & adeuring: 1062207
<Daviey> err, bug 1062207 .. thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062207 in Launchpad itself "Unable to raise blueprint" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062207
<adeuring> Daviey: thanks
<Daviey> I might suggest that based on the part of cycle we are in now, this is a Critical bug
<Daviey> (but i guess you knew that)
<adeuring> yeah
<Daviey> adeuring: is it two different issues?
<adeuring> Why doy ou think so?
<Daviey> adeuring: Well Information Type: Public bounces back with Required input is missing.
<Daviey> and Embargoed, raises an OOPS.
<adeuring> ah, now I understand. Yes, might be two issues. ANyway, did you try another info type, like "proprietary"?
<adeuring> I see meanwhile several possible issues there...
<Daviey> adeuring: proprietary == oops-8d3d5cbf192e0c643602efa4bf6608f8
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-8d3d5cbf192e0c643602efa4bf6608f8
<adeuring> ok, same as embargoed...
<adeuring> Daviey: as an ugly workaround: (1) click the pencil icon for information type and select embagoed or proprietary. (2) click the icon agaion and select "lublic".
<adeuring> s/lublic/public
<adeuring> ..the submitting the form should work
<Daviey> adeuring: confirmed, that worked, thanks
<mlankhorst> can I get a bump on https://launchpad.net/~mlankhorst/+archive/ppa/+packages ?
<czajkowski> mlankhorst: not the channel to request it , in -ops
<mlankhorst> k
<mpt> grarrrr
 * mpt tries and fails to change a bug report's project to Ubuntu
<czajkowski> mpt: please dont break things, it's friday
<wgrant> mpt: You need to use the expandy thing
<wgrant> The AJAX widget merely allows switching between projects, sadly.
<mpt> Looking for the bug report about that
<XavB> Hi all, TI OMAP trunk PPA and TI OMAP release PPA are both almost full. Is it possible to increase both please? Is it the right place to ask?
<czajkowski> XavB: can you please file a question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<XavB> czajkowski: ok, I will, thx
<czajkowski> np
<mpt> thanks wgrant, reported bug 1062272
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062272 in Launchpad itself ""Change project" picker doesn't let you choose Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062272
<czajkowski> mpt: where would we be without you :p
<mpt> czajkowski, I seem to recall you asking me that question on Tuesday
<lifeless> mpt: o/
<mpt> \o
<ahasenack> hi, I'm getting timeouts when trying to view this bug, anything going on? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/523896
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 523896 in shadow (Ubuntu Precise) "useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later." [High,Fix committed]
<ahasenack> oopses:
<ahasenack> OOPS-8a43a2ec51e6e294639cf74e8ff83155
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-8a43a2ec51e6e294639cf74e8ff83155
<ahasenack> another one: OOPS-4cbdd7d701d18d94e02c14d775a4c779
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4cbdd7d701d18d94e02c14d775a4c779
<lifeless> not in the known bugs list
<lifeless> ahasenack: please file a bug, I smell a regression.
<czajkowski> wow thats a lot of duplicates.
<ahasenack> lifeless: ok to call it "timeout in subscription lookups"?
<lifeless> ahasenack: timeout on Bugtask:+Index in subscription lookups, please.
<ahasenack> ok
<lifeless> its a Time: 4273.351 ms
<lifeless> query, hot, on production.
<lifeless> -> something v wrong, as it only returns 1 row
<lifeless> ahasenack: let me know the bug id, I'll paste an explain in.
<ahasenack> lifeless: #1062291
<lifeless> bug 1062291
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062291 in Launchpad itself "timeout on Bugtask:+Index in subscription lookups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062291
<lifeless> ahasenack: if you're lucky wgrant or another of the purplers will look tomorrow
<ahasenack> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> ahasenack: for now, try repeatedly trying, it seems to have high variance so may well work if you persist
<czajkowski> ahasenack: it's worked for me each time I've tried in the last few mins, I know that's annoying to hear so if you dont get in now try refresh
<ahasenack> czajkowski: i got a few more oopses, and just now it worked
<wgrant> THat's a dupe
<wgrant> Huh
<wgrant> This is an odd coincidence
<wgrant> The most recent previous OOPS I'd noted for this bug is https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops/?oopsid=OOPS-3c62882fd39e38d4091213cbf0270da5
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3c62882fd39e38d4091213cbf0270da5
<wgrant> User: Andreas Hasenack
<wgrant> From June
<wgrant> Er, February, actually
<wgrant> So even older
<wgrant> I wonder if you are in a pathologically large number of teams
<wgrant> Hm, no
<yofel_> could someone check if he can open: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+packages please?
<yofel_> I only get timeouts: Error ID: OOPS-ad0589415d9e2c68ccc42cb348ada4c3 (query timeout?)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-ad0589415d9e2c68ccc42cb348ada4c3
<tsimpson> I too get a timeout, OOPS-5c85409062f58db7ab2c010f789a1f93
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5c85409062f58db7ab2c010f789a1f93
<yofel_> it's probably something basic as even batch=1 times out
<Guest32015> account deactivation is broken
<czajkowski> Guest32015: can you elaborate?
<Guest32015> it times out when you press the deactive button
<Guest32015> every time
<czajkowski> Guest32015: what account ?
<Guest32015> jassmith
<czajkowski> Guest32015: launchpad.net/~/+deactivate-account
<czajkowski> can you just try again there ?
<Guest32015> timeout error
<Guest32015> oh wait
<Guest32015> yeah timeout error
<Guest32015> czajkowski: ^^
<czajkowski> Guest32015: whats the oops ID please
<Guest32015> (Error ID: OOPS-1359d968da56d7b91612d937a4df23df)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-1359d968da56d7b91612d937a4df23df
<czajkowski> sinzui: large number of timeouts on LP everything ok ?
<sinzui> we see that one often
<Guest32015> should I just keep going?
<sinzui> I have had to try as many as 55 times to merge profiles because there were a lot of disconnects that must be done before the actual merge
<sinzui> Guest32015 you can keep trying, you can also do some of the work before trying to do the merge.
 * sinzui looks at what can be done
<Guest32015> Im trying to delete my account
<Guest32015> not merge anything
<sinzui> Guest32015 you maintain several projects and are a member of several teams
<Guest32015> yeah
<sinzui> You can give the projects to registry so that step is not needed
<Guest32015> what steps?
<sinzui> Someone has to own everything you are giving up because they are linked to things that will remain
<Guest32015> so?
<sinzui> If you give up the project and delete your branches, they do not need to be given away while your account is being deactivated
<Guest32015> I have hundreds of branches...
<Guest32015> erm 24 now
<Guest32015> sweet
<Guest32015> still dont want to have to do all that :/
<Guest32015> this should be automatic
<sinzui> I think your first remark was correct. I bet Lp is hiding the merge ones.
<Guest32015> yeah I have 107
<sinzui> Guest32015, yes it should, but you got a timeout, meaning that there was more work than aniticipated
<Guest32015> can you increase the timeout?
<sinzui> I can ask, but given that webops are away this week, I don't think it will happen today.
<sinzui> Guest32015, I have approval to increase the time out. I am looking for an admin now
<Guest32015> sinzui: awesome
<sinzui> Guest32015, try again. the flag is in place
<Guest32015> trying
<Guest32015> timeout error
<Guest32015> trying again to make sure nothing stale was there
<Guest32015> yep, still timeout
<sinzui> try again, because it should be getting more into the db cache
<sinzui> Guest32015, I think leaving these teams will help: https://launchpad.net/~jassmith/+participation
<Guest32015> k
<Guest32015> sinzui: still timeouts
<sinzui> :(
<Guest32015> sinzui: how long is teh timeout now?
<Guest32015> I mean I can go through and delete all my teams but that would fuck some projects over
<sinzui> Guest32015, I may have a hack that will do what Lp is trying to do.
<Guest32015> I've deleted as much stuff as possible
<sinzui> Guest32015, This python script will do some of the prepwork that the deactivation is failing to complete http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1262199/
<Guest32015> okay will try
<XavB> czajkowski: thanks !
<czajkowski> XavB: np
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced Builder capacity at present | Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> wgrant: perhaps overly toasted rows?
#launchpad 2012-10-06
<wgrant> lifeless: None of those should be very toastable, but maybe
<wgrant> lifeless: I'll find out next week, anyway
<KeithW> Hi folks -- did Launchpad recently remove the option to force an import of a remote Git repository, or am I just forgetting where that button is?
<wgrant> KeithW: That's still there. Which branch?
<KeithW> lp:mosh, but you know what, I think my problem is I got logged out.
<wgrant> Ah, that could do it indeed.
<KeithW> Aha, yes, sorry for the trouble.
<wgrant> I like easy fixes :)
<KeithW> I'm guessing it's not such an easy fix to get my amd64 PPA builds to take less than 21 hours...
<audifahrer> Hi
<audifahrer> any ideas why this receipe fails: https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/openinfotainment/oiui   https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118535856/buildlog.txt.gz
<audifahrer> ?
<wgrant> The following packages have unmet dependencies: pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: libdbus-c++-ecore-dev which is a virtual package.
<wgrant> You're Build-Depending on libdbus-c++-ecore-dev, which doesn't exist
<audifahrer> yes
<audifahrer> I added DBus-C++ here https://launchpad.net/~tux-style/+archive/openinfo/+edit-dependencies
<audifahrer> https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/+archive/dbus-c++/+build/3880068
<audifahrer> and this contains libdbus-c++-ecore-dev-0.1-0~201210050000~oneiric1
<audifahrer> I've done this dozen times before. Something is wrong I don't see :-(
<audifahrer> ahhh:
<audifahrer> Description
<audifahrer> Recipe information
<audifahrer> Build schedule: (?)
<audifahrer>     Built daily Edit
<audifahrer> Owner:
<audifahrer>       Andreas Volz Edit
<audifahrer> Base branch:
<audifahrer>     lp:~tux-style/openinfotainment/oiui
<audifahrer> Debian version:
<audifahrer>     {debupstream}-0~{time}
<audifahrer> Daily build archive:
<audifahrer>       OpenInfotainment Edit
<audifahrer>  
<audifahrer> Distribution series: Edit
<audifahrer>         Precise
<audifahrer>  Precise
<audifahrer> sorry for paste!!
<wgrant> Yeah, Precise, not Oneiric
<audifahrer> ok, asking always helps :-P
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/+archive/dbus-c++/+packages shows that the precise build failed
<wgrant> Which explains things
<audifahrer> later I like to build all with preceise and oneiric, but I try one distribution complete at first :-)
<audifahrer> thanks
<yofel> is the publisher stuck by chance? I've packages in 'Pending' state since yesterday evening
<wgrant> yofel: Yeah, we're working on it
<wgrant> The publisher is crashing due to a particularly odd PPA
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: PPA publisher broken; fix in progress | Reduced PPA builder capacity | Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<yofel> ah ok, thanks
<wgrant> Hopefully the next run will work
<wgrant> Ah yeah, it worked
<wgrant> Since the person's name is now editable
<wgrant> yofel: It's unwedged and catching up now
<jfi> Hello, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/psensor/+bug/1062453 is duplicate of bug #958945 but it is private, so I cannot access it. It will also be nice if I can have permission to get the core/stacktrace.  Is there a way to do this kind of request?
<ubot5> Error: Bug #1062453 is a duplicate of bug #958945, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/958945)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 958945 could not be found
<wgrant> jfi: You'll need to ask in a Ubuntu channel.
<jfi> wgrant, ok, #ubuntu-devel? -motu?
<wgrant> #ubuntu-bugs probably, but -devel might work
<jfi> ok, thanks (and sorry for having asked in the wrong channel)
<yofel> #ubuntu-bugs, I'm taking a look at it though
<yofel> wgrant: thanks for the head up!
<wgrant> Yeah, I have sufficient Ubuntu privs to fix it, but Ubuntu channels are the place to discuss it
<wgrant> 'cause otherwise everyone will ask us to make random projects' bugs public :)
<jfi> wgrant, if just the reporter info was displayed for  private bug, I would be able to contact him directly and ask him to turn his report to public or the important files
<jfi> wgrant, I guess the bug was private for security reason concerning the content of the core file
<wgrant> jfi: Right, Ubuntu't crash tools make bugs private because of core dumps
<wgrant> And other potential issues with tracebacks etc.
<wgrant> And they have a bad habit of marking public bugs as dupes of private ones
<jfi> ... and the dupe removes the attached files:)
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/764414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 764414 in apport (Ubuntu) "private master bugs are confusing and lead to more duplicate filings" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<wgrant> Users often ask for Launchpad to leak information about the private bug
<wgrant> But the only time it's ever a problem is when apport sets it up
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced PPA builder capacity | Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2012-10-07
<kendfinger> Will Launchpad ever get project Wikis?
<dwarder> is it all about ti 430 ?
<dwarder> i.e. this product http://www.ti.com/tool/msp-exp430g2 ?
<dwarder> i guess no
<audifahrer> hi
<audifahrer> I've a build problem: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98483725/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.stateval_0.1-0~201203270111~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<audifahrer> ../../src/lib/.libs/libstateval.so: undefined reference to `pthread_mutex_trylock'
<audifahrer> ../../src/lib/.libs/libstateval.so: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
<audifahrer> ../../src/lib/.libs/libstateval.so: undefined reference to `pthread_join'
<audifahrer> don't understand this because on my ubuntu machine it builds
<audifahrer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tux-style/stateval/stateval/view/head:/src/player/Makefile.am
<audifahrer> I have $(PTHREAD_LIBS) in stateval_player_LDADD so it should work. Or should I replace it by LIBADD?
<doko_> it's not player which needs the symbols but libstateval
<audifahrer> ok
<audifahrer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tux-style/stateval/stateval/view/head:/src/lib/Makefile.am
<audifahrer> but this has  $(PTHREAD_LIBS) in LIBADD which should be correct
<audifahrer> Hi
<audifahrer> I tried for hours but I still don't find why my librarys example doesn't link in launchpad because of pthreads: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98483725/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.stateval_0.1-0~201203270111~oneiric1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<audifahrer> building localy in ubuntu all works
<audifahrer> https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/stateval/stateval
<audifahrer> any ideas?
<seswu> audifahrer, Sorry no, I was about to ask a question of my own :>
<micahg> audifahrer: oneiric uses the --no-add-needed flag by default, so you need to specify all libraries to be linked to on the linker line, see http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking#Not_resolving_symbols_in_indirect_dependent_shared_libraries
<seswu> *ponders if that answer resolved the question?*
 * seswu guesses so.
<seswu> I'd like to install an oldish game on xubuntu. It apparently uses gtk 1.2 and has trouble because I have gtk 2.20. So.. it appears I want to install gtk 1.2 as well, I'm not sure if that will cause issues. And also I'm not sure how to install via launchpad, which seems to have the package while the official archives does not.
 * seswu overloaded the buffer. Darn.
<seswu> I'd like to install an oldish game on xubuntu. It apparently uses gtk 1.2 and has trouble because I have gtk 2.20.
<seswu> So it seems I want to install gtk 1.2. I'm not sure if that will cause issues?
<micahg> seswu: support in #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<seswu> micahg: Ok, thank you :>
<audifahrer> micahg: hm, thanks for that hint. But I doesn't find how this helps me for my specific problem. I give PTHREAD_LIBS to my binary application LDFLAGS in Makefile.am. So I don't expect pthread to be linked by the library.
<micahg> sorry, I don't have time to help with this right now, #ubuntu-packaging might have someone that can help
<BadDesign> Can I recover a Launchpad deleted a few years ago if I still have the email address associated with it?
<BadDesign> *deleted Launchpad account
<BadDesign> nvm
#launchpad 2013-09-30
<smoser> hey.
<smoser> can someone confirm reqlly quick for me tha thtere is no python3-launchpadlib?
<cjwatson> smoser: Correct, the port is complex and nobody's managed to finish it yet.
<cjwatson> (At least Barry and I and probably William have had a go at various times ...)
<smoser> cjwatson, thats fine. thanks. that means that some of 'apt-add-repositorie's code that uses launchpadlib is now defunct
<smoser> it does catch errors and not give traces, but apt-add-repository is python3 now.
<cjwatson> smoser: Not permanently defunct, though; I don't think anyone's given up
<cjwatson> It just means we can't do alternative PPA suggestions at the moment
<cjwatson> Which I don't think is too horribly awful
<smoser> cjwatson, agreed.
<pkgman> wgrant: Are you online?
<pkgman> Perhaps somebody else can help with this. I recently reworked my Launchpad publishing script to perform automatic signing without gpg-agent and without user input. Due to the lack of options in debuild, this requires telling debuild to skip signing and then manually signing the dsc file, updating the dsc checksum in the changes file, and then signing the changes file. I do this, and dput works, but Launchpad rejects the changes, saying th
<pkgman> at dpkg-source failed with return value 9.
<pkgman> Does anybody know what dpkg-source command Launchpad runs? It would be helpful if I could try to mirror the process locally.
<sonn_> Hi all
<cjwatson> Hm.  I could have given pkgman several answers if they were around, probably any of which would have helped them ...
<cjwatson> (For a start, it's untrue that there are no options to debuild that control signing, given that debuild takes dpkg-buildpackage options)
<DarkPlayer> hi, is there any way to track the commits in a launchpad bzr branch? As far as I could see the launchpad lib does not offer any commands for this. Services like github or bitbucket offer JSON data to get the changes, does launchpad do something similar (rss, whatever)?
<tsimpson> DarkPlayer: you should be able to atom feed from the branch page on code.launchpad.net
<DarkPlayer> tsimpson: thanks, found it
#launchpad 2013-10-01
<pkgman> wgrant: I have an odd source package rejection problem. Can you help?
<wgrant> pkgman: Have you tried using debsign directly, or passing additional signing options to debuild?
<pkgman> I take it you read my e-mail then? I couldn't find any examples for using a passphrase file and suppressing gpg-agent via either of those.
<wgrant> You can't just use an alternate GNUPGHOME?
<pkgman> Would that allow passing through a passphrase file?
<wgrant> Or use a gpg wrapper script and use debuild -p<wrapper>
<pkgman> I can't find a -p option in the manpage for debuild. What does it do?
<pkgman> Or is that the debsign option? That looks plausible.
<pkgman> I'll try that tomorrow. But I'm still curious as to what a dpkg-source return value of 9 means and why the package gets rejected.
<pkgman> I followed the documented behavior of debsign, or so I thought, and a diff of the dsc and changes files showed no differences aside from checksums and signatures.
<wgrant> pkgman: debuild passes most of its options down to dpkg-buildpackage.
<wgrant> Which in turn inherits a number of options from debsign, though they're explicitly documented in dpkg-buildpackage's manpage.
<cjwatson> pkgman: Launchpad just runs "dpkg-source -sn -x foo.dsc" (on a lucid system, currently); nothing particularly exotic
<pkgman> So, if dpkg-source is running, the changes file has already been validated?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> Put the uploaded source somewhere and perhaps we can look at it
<pkgman> Can you access a rejected dput upload from today?
<wgrant> No, they're deleted.
<pkgman> Okay. I'll put the stuff on 4shared right now.
<cjwatson> We can see the logs, but they're (curiously) unhelpful.
<cjwatson> (FWIW, I would have answered you earlier if you'd stuck around; I was taking the kids to the park when you first asked.)
<pkgman> cjwatson: No worries. I work odd hours anyway.
<pkgman> I'm back.
<pkgman> wgrant: Do you have time to look at my source bundle, or should I wait for cjwatson?
<_bjf> StevenK, about? if i wanted to create and run my own version of qastaging is it possible? are the instructions at https://dev.launchpad.net/Running enough or is there more to it?
<StevenK> bjf: Why do you want to do that?
<bjf> StevenK, i hate life and want to abuse myself
<StevenK> Haha
<bjf> well, i have a love/hate relationship with qastaging
<bjf> i love it when it's there and bitch when it goes down
<StevenK> bjf: I would suggest you use lpsetup instead -- that means you can confine LP to its own LXC container
<bjf> StevenK, interesting ... will look at that. can i populate it with a reasonable amount of the data (teams/projects/etc.)?
<bjf> StevenK, meaining, real teams/projects/etc. from LP data
<StevenK> bjf: That's a much harder question.
<StevenK> bjf: qastaging tends to mostly hang around, staging will disappear over the weekend as it restores its database
<bjf> StevenK, ack, i use it regularly. however, there have been a time or 3 that it's been borked for a week or more
<bjf> StevenK, it's also slooooww
<bjf> (or seems that way to me)
<StevenK> bjf: Yeah, it will be slow :-)
<StevenK> bjf: However, it shouldn't be dead for a week or more, we tend to use it for QA and notice when it's dead/misbehaving
<bjf> StevenK, yeah, i know, but there really were a time or two ... anyway i had to ask. sounds like it's a pita to populate my own
<bjf> StevenK, i have a  good sized system in the Boston DC that i was thinking of using for this
<StevenK> bjf: LP is fairly heavyweight -- our prod DB servers have 128GiB of RAM
<bjf> StevenK, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/testing/test-results/statler.html
<bjf> StevenK, i'm assuming qastaging is a lesser system
<StevenK> bjf: qas is spread amogst four machines
<bjf> StevenK, ah, thought that might be the case
<bjf> StevenK, somewhat related question, has anyone run qas or something similar on an openstack cluster ?
<wgrant> bjf: qastaging and staging should rarely be down for more than 24 hours, and never both for more than an hour. We had some unfortunate incidents last week where staging was down for 3 days, but that's the first time in a long while, and qastaging was fine during that.
<wgrant> Neither has been down for more than 3 days in several years.
<bjf> wgrant, can you refresh my memory. i forgot all about staging. what's the basic diff. between the two? if you were me doing LP dev (creating/modifying) bugs which would you use?
<wgrant> bjf: They're pretty similar from an end-user PoV. staging's DB tends to be reset more frequently (every Saturday, unless something goes wrong), but qastaging is moving to a similar schedule.
<hlamer> Hi. Maybe somebody is able to explain, what is the problem with this build: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/152013500/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.python-qutepart_1.1.0-1~raring1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<cjwatson> hlamer: The builder is broken.  Could you provide the https://launchpad.net/.../+build/... link rather than the buildlog?
<cjwatson> Actually maybe I can find it ...
<cjwatson> Yeah, chindi04
<cjwatson> hlamer: I'll deal with it, thanks
<hlamer> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~hlamer/+archive/enki/+build/5064886
<cjwatson> Retried, should be happier on the next builder.  chindi04 is disabled and will be rebuilt
<cjwatson> I'll retry the other failures too
<hlamer> Ok, thanks!
<cjwatson> (done)
<czajkowski> cjwatson: we'd be lost without you
<scranen> Hi, I got a bit stuck trying to upload stuff to a ppa. We uploaded a new version (let's say from v1 to v2) some time ago, found out there were some horrible mistakes in the packaging procedure and deleted the packages. In the meantime the packaging has been fixed, and we'd like to again submit a new version, going from v1 to v2. Now I'm getting upload errors because product_v2.orig.tar.gz already exists. This is not a file I had
<scranen> Advice?
<Waka_Flocka> why is my branch empty? lp:~wakaflocka/midori/enhancements
<dobey> Waka_Flocka: you haven't pushed anything to it?
<Waka_Flocka> how do i push?
<dobey> and it's not empty
<Waka_Flocka> ah never mind
<Waka_Flocka> it says "Working tree "/home/jacolby/midori/" has uncommitted changes (See bzr status). Uncommitted changes will not be pushed.
<Waka_Flocka> "
<dobey> well yes, you can't push changes that haven't been committed
<Waka_Flocka> oh how can i commit, i am a complete starter at this
<dobey> you should probably read the bzr tutorials/documentation then
<dobey> it doesn't really have anything to do with launchpad directly, aside from the fact that you're hosting code on it
#launchpad 2013-10-02
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: is there any reason why ehoovers PPA ( https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/compholio ) is almost empty for all current ubuntu releases ? I somehow doubt that he deleted all his packages.
<cjwatson> DarkPlayer: All the packages that have been deleted from that PPA for recent releases were deleted by ehoover themselves with no reason given.
<DarkPlayer> oO
<cjwatson> See e.g. https://launchpad.net/%7Eehoover/+archive/compholio/+sourcepub/3538775/+listing-archive-extra
<DarkPlayer> cjwatson: thanks for the answer, although i have now more questions than before lol
<cjwatson> But questions for ehoover, presumably :-)
<maxb> Looks like he's trying to migrate to using launchpad recipes, but hasn't quite made it work yet
<DarkPlayer> yeah, but deleting all packages doesn't seem to be a reasonable way to do this lol
<cjwatson> Certainly not a necessary way to do things.  It may have been an accident.
<DarkPlayer> cjwatson: i never deleted any packages in a PPA, can this be an accident or do you need to manually delete every single package ?
<cjwatson> DarkPlayer: By "accident", I mean that perhaps he only meant to delete the failing versions and didn't intend to leave the PPA without older versions of the package.
<cjwatson> Perhaps "misunderstanding" rather than "accident"
<cjwatson> Anyway, I can only speculate.  You should ask him
<DarkPlayer> failed builds shouldn't be shown in the package list anyway ?
<DarkPlayer> but thanks, i will ask him when he gets online
<dobey> DarkPlayer: failed builds most certainly are, and should be, shown in the +packages view. they simply don't have published binaries, because they failed, so apt-get install won't install the failed one, but apt-get source will grab the source that failed (as it's the latest source in the PPA)
<cjwatson> Builders on manual for a code upgrade
<zyga> hi
<zyga> http://launchpad.net/builders
<zyga> what does the 'manual' status mean?
<zyga> are builders having issues now?
<cjwatson> zyga: They're being upgraded
<cjwatson> They'll be back shortly
<zyga> thanks!
<roadmr> \o/
<vWave> I am getting a OOPS error and can't get past logging in, can someone help?
<vWave> I am getting an OOPS error, can someone help?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I'll be able to, but you should start by quoting the OOPS ID.
<cjwatson> Since we definitely can't help without that :-)
<vWave> lets giv it a shot.. the id is OOPS-f2adf2d78a898102427da4ba6d1b4168
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-f2adf2d78a898102427da4ba6d1b4168
<vWave> it occurs right after I hit the logon button
<cjwatson>     email = removeSecurityProxy(person.preferredemail).email
<cjwatson> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'email'
 * cjwatson tries to work out how that can be so
<vWave> it has been like that for many months, it said a report was sent to sysadmin to correct the issue
<vWave> I want to submit bugs for ubuntu gnome distro, but can't
<cjwatson> I see you have a confirmed e-mail address, but no preferred one for some reason
<cjwatson> I don't know how that could have happened; it will need to wait until wgrant or StevenK is around, who may know how to fix this
<cjwatson> Was this account created directly in Launchpad, or via some other service?
<wgrant> Which account?
<vWave> launchpad signup years ago... it used to work
<wgrant> vWave: What's your Launchpad username?
<vWave> my email address?
<cjwatson> I /msged it to wgrant
<wgrant> vWave: Can you try logging in again?
<vWave> sure...
<vWave> woohoo it let me in
<wgrant> Excellent.
<vWave> what happened?
<vWave> thank y'all
<wgrant> Someone unsuspended your account incorrectly.
<vWave> say whaaaaa
<dobey> anyone else noticed that merge proposal diffs on lp seem to be not refreshing?
<zbenjamin> Hi guys
<zbenjamin> is there a way i can query the lists of ppa subscriptions for a user in the python library? i only can find a link to the archive but not the archive itself
<zbenjamin> basically i need a way to get the data from that link: launchpad.me.ppas_collection_link
<zbenjamin> found it, nevermind
<cjwatson> zbenjamin: In case you found some less optimal way: you can iterate over launchpad.me.ppas
<cjwatson> zbenjamin: Although that's a list of the PPAs that user owns, not a list of the ones they're subscribed to.  launchpad.me.getArchiveSubscriptionURLs() gives the latter, but in sources.list format rather than as references to the archive objects.  I'm not sure if there's a good way to get the latter.
<zbenjamin> i'm using launchpad.load(user.ppas_collection_link)
<zbenjamin> cjwatson: ^
<zbenjamin> i'm checking the other one out thank you
<cjwatson> Thought you might have gone for that.  It'll kind of work, but it's much more cumbersome.
#launchpad 2013-10-03
<czajkowski> aloha
<wgrant> Morning czajkowski
<StevenK> czajkowski: Hai
<czajkowski> hey you two :)
<czajkowski> how's things?
<StevenK> czajkowski: Going well
<czajkowski> elmo: ping you about ?
<elmo> czajkowski: yeah
<czajkowski> elmo: free for a very quick pm ?
<elmo> sure
<czajkowski> elmo: thanks :)
<TheLordOfTime> how long does it normally take for the PPAs to get updates published in them?
<ggherdov> TheLordOfTime: it depends on the packager guy, I guess?
<TheLordOfTime> ggherdov: try again, or reread what I'm stating
<TheLordOfTime> i have a PPA
<TheLordOfTime> i already uploaded source
<TheLordOfTime> the thing still has the OLDER software in it
<TheLordOfTime> even though it's finished building the latest update
<TheLordOfTime> it says "Pending publication"
<TheLordOfTime> how long before that's actually Published?
<ggherdov> TheLordOfTime: yes. I misread you. No idea, then.
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: Usually around ten minutes
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: no way to increase the speed, I take it?  (by now, it's already published, but still)
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: It's on a single machine and that's about as fast as it can get round all the PPAs
<cjwatson> The cron job's actually set to every five minutes, but last I checked, every other run failed to acquire the lock because the previous run was still in progress
<cjwatson> There's certainly been some investigation on speeding things up in the sense that we basically always want to make the publisher go faster (and the single-point-of-failure thing is problematic, too), but it's serious development work, not just twiddling a knob
#launchpad 2013-10-04
<jd__> hey there
<jd__> we're getting spammed by somebody and his autoresponder on certain projects, and this is pissing me off
<jd__> is there anything we can do about this?
<czajkowski> jd__: ys you can file a answer on lp
<czajkowski> and one of the admins can see if it's approipate to suspend their account
<jd__> thanks czajkowski
<ricotz> hi, wani08 seems broken https://launchpad.net/builders/wani08
<cjwatson> ricotz: thanks, put on manual
<cjwatson> retried all the failures and asked operator to rebuild
<ricotz> cjwatson, thx
<cjwatson> ricotz: And trying now to fix infrastructure a bit so that this fails builders rather than builds ...
#launchpad 2013-10-06
<aroth> Hi i'm trying to use bzr push to create a branch on the launchpad staging server. But i'm getting ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host. Any idea what's wrong?
#launchpad 2014-09-29
<cargill> hi, a person has left our company and we don't really have a way of contacting them, but their old email is still subscribed to a couple of teams and bugs, is there a way to unlink the email from their account if we control the email?
<maxb> I can't think of any self-service way to do that (well, short of stealing the account entirely), so you'll probably want to ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Anoia> cargill: surely if it's a company email you control, you can jsut do it on their behalf?
<cargill> yes, we own the email but if it is not the only email linked to their account, we cannot (or at least should not) trigger password reset
<Anoia> ahh, I see
<Anoia> didn;t realise it was multiple emails on one account
<cargill> I've posted a question on the launchpad project, hopefully that can help resolve that
<tsdgeos> hi guys, i've been told this is the place i ask for arm to be added to my ppa
<tsdgeos> is it?
<tsdgeos>  :D
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: so i post there? or ask william grant?
<tsdgeos> wgrant: hi ho
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: you post there
<cjwatson> asking an individual deters others from helping :)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> on the other hand asking a comitte is the way to get things never done :)
<tsdgeos> one can use popular sayings for everything
<tsdgeos> there's too many of them
<tsdgeos> i'm pretty sure i spelt comitte wrong
<mapreri> tsdgeos: "committee" :) yes, too many doubles ^^
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: This is an administrative ticket queue.  Please use it.
<cjwatson> Ah you did.
<cjwatson> And now I remember that I'm only in the self-admins team and can't enable armhf for other people :-)
<mapreri> cargill: if someone in your company is bug supervisor for the projects the bugs belong to, and is admin of the team you want him out you can kick him without his intervention.
<cargill> mapreri: he was the admin in a couple of them, noone else in our company is, so we can't do it this way
<tsdgeos> wgrant: cjwatson: so now that i have that do i need to reupload the packages? i can't see how to trigger an arm build
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: After ARM support is enabled and your ticket is answered, you'll need to reupload.
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<tsdgeos> cjwatson: now i don't have premission to upload to my ppa
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8458052/
<tsdgeos> shall i open another question?
<tsdgeos> wgrant: ↑
<cjwatson> tsdgeos: That's not an upload to your PPA.  That's an attempt to upload directly to Ubuntu.
<tsdgeos> stupid me
<tsdgeos> what's why i shouldn't be doing this ppa thing :D
<tsdgeos> sorry for the noise
<mapreri> there was clearly written
<tsdgeos> it's all clearly written when you know what to read
<tsimpson> tsdgeos: it looks like you attempted to upload to the ubuntu or debian archive and not your PPA, what dput command did you use?
<tsdgeos> tsimpson: the wrong one sorry
#launchpad 2014-09-30
<glen> is launchpad bzr having difficulties?
<wgrant> glen: What symptoms are you seeing?
<glen> first timeout and then remote lock
<glen> 2~
<glen> + bzr push
<glen> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/eventum/
<glen> Unable to obtain lock  held by glen666@bazaar.launchpad.net on taotie (process #16641), acquired 52 minutes, 57 seconds ago.
<glen> See "bzr help break-lock" for more.
<glen> bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock "(remote lock)": bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/eventum/
<wgrant> Follow the instructions that it gave you.
<glen> i'm afraikd to do break lock actions as i already once break git<>bzr syncing
<glen> had to recreate whole git repo part
<glen> so you say it's safe to break lock?
<wgrant> How did that break it?
<glen> not *that* exactly
<wgrant> glen: As long as the offending bzr process is dead, break-lock is safe and the only way to proceed.
<glen> ok. thanks. i'll try break lock then
<glen> yet i have no idea is the offending process dead or not
<glen> taotie is not under my control
<glen> but seems now ok. thanks again
<wgrant> glen: That's true, but it's almost always a safe assumption that the remote process is dead, or at least not going to cause any more damage, if your local one is.
<wgrant> (taotie is bazaar.launchpad.net:22, so that process is the server-side of your previous SSH connection)
<bookwar> hi all, can you help me with bug reports acl? I have 'mos' project where bugs supervisors are set to 'mos-all' group.
<bookwar>  But then in this activity log: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mos/+bug/1371723/+activity we have 'Vasilios Tzanoudakis' who is not in this group but he can change the bug status to 'fix released'
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1371723 in Mirantis OpenStack 6.0.x "To many reconnects in logs" [High,In progress]
<bookwar> How i can set the restriction, such that only member of mos-all group can change bug statuses?
<cjwatson> bookwar: That would require a patch to the Launchpad code; only certain bug status transitions (reopening Fix Released; switching away from Won't Fix; switching to Won't Fix, Expired, or Triaged) are restricted at all
<cjwatson> See lib/lp/bugs/{interfaces,model}/bugtask.py
<bookwar> cjwatson: thanks
#launchpad 2014-10-01
<teward> how long does it typically take for packages to be published to ppas after building?
<wgrant> teward: 5-10 minutes
<karni> Hi folks. I can't subscribe to a mailing list, because LP is timing out on me. Any pointers? Error ID: OOPS-d0ebcf5d853707cd9f623aa778b26324
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-d0ebcf5d853707cd9f623aa778b26324
<apachelogger> aloha, is there a way to find out if a package has been fully published through the API?
<geser> what is "fully published" for you?
<apachelogger> all binaries of all succesfully built builds of all published sources of all done uploads are published (available in the archive repo in question)
<apachelogger> I actually have everything but the binary part figured out
<geser> have you checked the status field of the binary_package_publishing_history object?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> I can actualy show you the entire gloriously crappy code, sec ^^
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471508/ line 94 onwards is the intersting bits
<apachelogger> so, I thought I could use source_pub_history.getPublishedBinaries (line 156) but as it turns out that will not cover all potential binaries that will need publishing
<apachelogger> namely if i386 finished a bit after amd64 but not quite close enough the source_pub will be published, the build_pubs will be published and all (known) binaries will be published and programatically it is as though i386 never created any binaries at all
<apachelogger> related output from the pasted script when exactly this happened tonight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471521/
<geser> hmm, is the output still wrong when you rerun the script for that upload now?
<apachelogger> geser: nope it's correct now
<apachelogger> it appears to me that there is a time gap between buildstate reaching 'successfully built' and its binaries appearing in getPublishedBinaries(), that's also where line 154 comes from. there is a chance that one can have everything indicate that the build is done but getPublishedBinaries() returns nothing yet
<wgrant> There is a gap, yes. The web UI uses getBuildSummariesForSourceIds.
<geser> apachelogger: could you use some wait after build.datebuilt before calling source.getPublishedBinaries()? (if wgrant call tell you how big the gap is)
<wgrant> There's no reliable gap
<wgrant> For very bad historical reasons, binaries only show up in getPublishedBinaries once the publisher starts.
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger takes a look at getBuildSummariesForSourceIds
<wgrant> getBuildSummariesForSourceIds takes the PackageUpload status into account.
<wgrant> It's what powers the right column on a PPA's +packages page.
<wgrant> Which shows when builds are in progress, or publishing, or all done.
<apachelogger> wgrant: that sounds like what I need
<apachelogger> geser, wgrant: thanks I'll give this a try :)
<florinel> Hi guys, I get a 403 response code when I try to download a package from a VPS Server hosted on Glesys (Swedish hosting company): wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/iacobs/redis/ubuntu/pool/main/r/redis/redis-server_2.8.14-0~ppa3_amd64.deb  --2014-10-01 13:55:31--  http://ppa.launchpad.net/iacobs/redis/ubuntu/pool/main/r/redis/redis-server_2.8.14-0~ppa3_amd64.deb Resolving ppa.launchpad.net (ppa.launchpad.net)... ::ffff:108.166.117.240
<florinel> is the host blacklisted or something? the provider does not filter any traffic
<florinel> or how can I proceed to find out what can I go from here
<wgrant> florinel: Have you tried using native IPv4?
<florinel> wgrant: good point, no, trying it now.
<florinel> wgrant: damn, that worked. Thank you.
<wgrant> florinel: I'm not quite sure why what you tried didn't work. Do you have some strange networking setup?
<florinel> wgrant: I am starting to look into it, why would it behave like this.
<teward> wgrant: is it possible the builders last night were lagging with uploads?  Had to wait 25 mins after building for it to publish
<glev> Am I in the right place for a cloud-init question?
<glev> I wanted to know if fs_setup needs to be explicity set in the cloud.cfg modules list in order to declare it in my user-data
<dobey> you probably want to ask in #ubuntu-server perhaps? or #juju (if that's a channel)?
<glev> ok thanks, I will give that a try
<cjwatson> teward: there was an incident where a libvirt upgrade took out the networking on the virtualised builders, yes
<cjwatson> don't know whether that would have affected built -> published
<teward> cjwatson: ok, thanks for the heads up on that, was that all fixed?
<cjwatson> so I'm told
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> I'm getting "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." when trying to load https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/20-sm/+merge/236750
<t1mp> is there a known problem?
<t1mp> now I get:
<t1mp> 504 Gateway Time-out
<t1mp> The server didn't respond in time.
<gcollura> t1mp, I have the same error
<gcollura> everything else works though, just the merge interface seems broken
<allenap> Hello. Yes, I only call when I want something. I’m getting lots of timeouts looking at code. For example https://code.launchpad.net/~newell-jensen/maas/pxe-requests/+merge/236368 ends in “Please try again” consistently, for about 5-10 minutes now.
<allenap> cprov: Hi Celso, do you look after Launchpad these days? I’m having timeout issues, and so are a few others. ^
<cjwatson> both those pages loaded first time for me FWIW
<cjwatson> I expect wgrant will want the OOPS ID from the timeout
<cprov> allenap: it worked for me too, temporary hiccup, maybe
<allenap> cprov, cjwatson: Yes, it’s working again for me too. Sorry for the noise. Unfortunately I didn’t write down the OOPS number :-/
<cprov> allenap: it will show up in the reports, if it's working still. I will take a look later
<allenap> cprov: Ta, thank you.
<sethj> When I attempt to load a merge proposal at this link https://code.launchpad.net/~sethj/ubuntu-packaging-guide/lp1313053/+merge/236766 I get "Please try again Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server" and asking I let people know here. So here I am :)
<sethj> FWIW I tried reloading the page several times, but it always terminates at the same error.
<mibofra> hi guys, a thing. For the debs in ubuntu, on the launchpad like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy, I find a debian.tar.xz tarball under the package details, and this tarball contains the debian directory that is used by the debian packaging tools to package the software into a deb package
<mibofra> now, I can't find a debian.tar.xz for linux :D
<mibofra> where I can find it ?
<mibofra> *can I
<mibofra> someone?
<mapreri> mibofra: looks like the linux package in ubuntu is not using the debian source format 3.0, but the 1.0, so you don't have a debian.tar.<compressionused>. instead the linux package in debian does, if you want it.
<mibofra> thanks mapreri
<mapreri> yw
#launchpad 2014-10-02
<colan> are any of the site admins around, or is this just for dev?  there's some content that should be removed.
<dobey> spam in bug reports?
<colan> dobey: no, someone posted my e-mail address in a reply to a public ticket.  i've since set "hide my e-mail" in my profile, so this would be a one-time request for a removal.
<dobey> what bug?
<colan> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1332398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332398 in linux (Ubuntu) "[System76, Inc. Galago UltraPro] suspend/resume failure" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dobey> ok, what i thought. someone replied via e-mail and included the quoted mail in the reply. and your acocunt wasn't set to "hide my e-mail" when you posted a reply on the bug 19 hours ago?
<ubot5> bug 19 in Launchpad itself ""Display settings" forgotten when "Save" is pressed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/19
<colan> dobey: correct, but now that box is checked. so may i request that my address be removed from that post?  it won't happen again.
<colan> i didn't even know it was possible to reply by e-mail! :)
<dobey> colan: i don't think so. editing content of valid replies is not generally something that is done
<dobey> colan: you can ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad to see if an admin will do it
<colan> dobey: it's not really editing so much as redacting personal information.  ok thanks, will check it out.
<dobey> colan: or you can ask the person who replied to hide their comment on the bug, and then reply in a new comment on the web site so your e-mail won't be shown
<colan> dobey:  hmmm. ok, that's another good option.
<teward> how long after depwait is encountered before ppa builds retry?
<mapreri> teward: from my experience, less than 10 minutes
<teward> mapreri: after how many depwaits does it just trigger fail:unmet deps
<mapreri> teward: well, this I don't know. I always fixed my depwait uploads in short time
#launchpad 2014-10-03
<cjwatson> teward: dep-waits are rescanned every 30 minutes.  if the dependencies aren't satisfied then it'll just sit in dep-wait forever, and that doesn't chew significant resources, so there's no limit.
<cjwatson> teward: however note that there is a difference between something Launchpad actually detects as a dep-wait properly, and a build that fails in a way that Launchpad doesn't quite detect.  The latter case will just count as a build failure and won't be automatically retried.
<cjwatson> mapreri: ^-
#launchpad 2014-10-05
<linuxtech> I am trying to build GPG beta and it seems to be hanging on one of the tests.  I think it needs some entropy.  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/186575198/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.gnupg2_2.1.0~beta834-1tuxedo2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  I really wanted to use Launchpad to host these packages.  Any suggestions on how I can get it to build on Launchpad?
<linuxtech> The test that timed out building GPG beta was genkey1024.test, for now I patched it to remove the test...
<ki7mt> Quick question. I need to build a dev package (static lib) and then build a seperate package that links against it, is there a wiki or How-Too for Launchpad to do this via PPA's ?
<ki7mt> Nevermind, I found it by RTFM : https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage  :-)
#launchpad 2015-09-28
<Pali> Hi! Can you help me? I deleted all packages in my PPA ( https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/test/+packages ) but I still cannot upload to that PPA anything... In email is: Rejected: PPA exceeded its size limit (2781.00 of 2048.00 MiB).
<Pali> What to do in this case?
<wgrant> Pali: It can take up 12 hours for the space to be freed. I've increased your quota to work around that.
<Pali> wgrant: ooo, thanks!
<Pali> btw, why is not delete operation instant?
<Pali> and take 12 hours?
<wgrant> Removing old files from disk isn't a high-priority operation.
<wgrant> The delay is only every a problem when someone's running close to their quota.
<grossmj> Hello, I represent a open-source project and we would like to know if there is any process when having only one admin in control of a PPA and this admin is gone/missing/dead? We would like to re-take control of that PPA.
<dobey> grossmj: if you want multiple people to own a PPA, you chould make a team, and create a PPA for that team. Then, anyone in that team can upload to that PPA. you can copy packages from another PPA into the new PPA if you wish, to start with
<grossmj> dobey: it is currently owned by one person which doesn't reply to our emails, we don't have control over the PPA. We really want to re-take control since it is marked as the official PPA for our project.
<dobey> grossmj: what PPA?
<grossmj> https://launchpad.net/~gns3/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<dobey> oh, it is a team with only one member
<geser> it's already a team PPA, so you "just" need a ticket explaining the situation and get hopefully the new admin of that team
<dobey> yes
<grossmj> Is the ticket to be posted on Launchpad Answers?
<dobey> grossmj: you need to ask a question at https://ansers.launchpad.net/launchpad/ about changing the team owner
<grossmj> we already did: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/271747
<dobey> then be patient? :)
<grossmj> I guess so... thanks :)
<dobey> well, you only asked what the process was in there. you need to ask to change the team owner, not what the process is, or to add an admin to the team, i think.
<grossmj> We will post a new ticket then
<dobey> you can edit the same ticket
<grossmj> ok
<dobey> or clarify in comments
<grossmj> Sounds good. Thanks for your help
<dobey> cjwatson: if you're around, could you maybe take care of grossmj's request? ^^
<cjwatson> grossmj: You say "I'm a member of the gns3 project as you can see here https://github.com/orgs/GNS3/people" but that link doesn't mention you?
<noplay> Hi opened the ticket
<cjwatson> Oh, sorry, wrong person
<cjwatson> Still
<noplay> cjwatson: I just add a comment asking to add grossmj as team owner
<cjwatson> Can you answer my question above?
<cjwatson> It makes me nervous when supporting documentation is provided that doesn't seem to actually support
<grossmj> That's correct, I don't appear on the list when not logged in
<cjwatson> I'm logged into GitHub
<grossmj> refresh
<grossmj> Just added myself
<cjwatson> Aha
<grossmj> :)
<grossmj> Let me know if you need more proof... I have a @gns3.com email or we can add a webpage on gns3.com for instance
<noplay> Or pushing something to the git
<dobey> grossmj: you're already listed in the "Our Team" part of the gns3.com site
<grossmj> right :)
<cjwatson> dobey: Where's that?
<dobey> http://www.gns3.com/about-us.php#team
<cjwatson> Oh, I see it
<cjwatson> Right, I'm just trying to avoid being social-engineered here
<grossmj> This is understandable
<cjwatson> Can you explain the prior situation?  What relationship does/did Daniel Lintott have to your project?
<dobey> yeah
<grossmj> Daniel is a contributor to our project, used to create the Debian packages for GNS3. Is is not employee or anything else
<grossmj> He
<grossmj> He cannot reach him anymore (doesn't reply to our emails) and we need to create new Debian packages for recent versions of GNS3
<cjwatson> aha, right, I can see how this happens
<cjwatson> sent mail, please cause somebody to reply :)
<dobey> heh
<grossmj> Just replied
<grossmj> I've been added to the team. Again, thanks a lot for your help and have a good one.
<cjwatson> grossmj: Right, that's done via our sysadmins.  They added noplay as well, which I hope was OK; if not you have the ability to undo that :-)
<cjwatson> (Or maybe you did that)
<noplay> Marked as solved
<noplay> Thanks a lot
<grossmj> +1
#launchpad 2015-09-29
<Odd_Bloke> https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/cpc/+build/39160 just 'Failed to build' without giving me a buildlog; can anyone see what happened?
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: ^?
<wgrant> Let me see.
<Odd_Bloke> Cheers.
<wgrant> 2015-09-29 10:30:20+0000 [-] Failure: twisted.internet.defer.CancelledError:
<wgrant> 2015-09-29 10:30:20+0000 [-]
<wgrant> 2015-09-29 10:30:20+0000 [-] Judged builder lgw01-53 (1 failures) with job LIVEFSBUILD-39160 (4 failures): None, False
<wgrant> CancelledError == TCP timeout
<wgrant> And it did it four times.
<wgrant> You seem to be causing the buildds some serious grief.
<wgrant> Are you OOMing or something, possibly?
<wgrant> There is no general fault; that build is the only one to hit such timeouts in recent hours.
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, that's possible.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Might I see a similar error if I was running out of disk space, or would that still get a build log back?
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Also, is there any harm in doing these builds (with minor modifications for debugging)?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: It's fine, the builder VMs are automatically restarted on failure.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Disk exhaustion would not cause this.
<Odd_Bloke> Okie doke.
<cjwatson> Disk exhaustion can cause other problems that you might not be able to distinguish from this, though.
<cjwatson> I have some patches lying around somewhere to improve launchpad-buildd's resilience to ENOSPC, but never got round to working out how to test them.
<cjwatson> It wouldn't cause a TCP timeout, but it could certainly cause launchpad-buildd to crash.
<wgrant> Right, it could cause another "Failed to build" with no log, but AFAIK it wouldn't cause the CancelledError that we see in buildd-manager logs.
<Odd_Bloke> Is https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/cpc/+build/39163 stuck in some way I can't see?  It's taking a lot longer than it normally would...
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: ^ any ideas?
<cjwatson> I don't have any magic way to tell.
<cjwatson> I suggest cancelling it and seeing if you can divine anything from the log afterwards.
<cjwatson> There might be something unflushed in the log.
<Odd_Bloke> Done/doing.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Hm, not clear, is it?  I wonder if there's still some kind of race with loop0p1 creation, though I can't imagine what.  Is it repeatable?
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: I think so; this is using GPT partition tables which is the difference from before.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: The '[ ! -b /dev/mapper/loop0p1 ]' should catch the race condition now.
<Odd_Bloke> https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/cpc/+build/39164 was exhibiting the same behaviour, but hasn't ended up with a log.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: I might try omitting the dd and see if we have something that looks like a sensibly empty disk image at the other end.
#launchpad 2015-09-30
<lool> hi there
<lool> I tried pushing a git branch to a ~private team/public project repo, and that seems to be a public repo
<lool> do I need a public project to get private git branches?
<wgrant> lool: Repository privacy depends on the project's configuration, not the team.
#launchpad 2015-10-01
<wgrant> lfaraone: You probably want to flip the policies on https://launchpad.net/zulip/+sharing to public and then make that import public.
<wgrant> The project as a whole is public now, but bugs/branches/blueprints are all still private.
<lool> wgrant: ack; thanks; cjwatson helped me with this yesterday
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: So a "partition" of 1000M from /dev/urandom causes the hang, but 500M doesn't.  So we're almost certainly hitting some sort of resource problem.
<Odd_Bloke> I could try creating the partition and copying the chroot in myself, rather than trying to dd the full partition in.
<Odd_Bloke> We do grub stuff after the dd anyway, so I don't think that would produce something too different...
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I was going to suggest setting dd bs= to something more reasonable, but the default of 512 bytes might be slow but shouldn't hang
<cjwatson> None of this is in tmpfs or anything, is it?
<cjwatson> And it's doing the dd in 26 seconds in the latest build, so not even that slow
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I have no ideas as to what resource problem could be being triggered, unless we're actually running out of disk (which seems unlikely); your thought seems as good as any.
<Odd_Bloke> I was thinking it might be OOM in the mapping code, but that's a total stab in the dark.
<Odd_Bloke> I don't _think_ we're running out of disk, because I was able to create two 3GB (when I was seeing if the disk image was too small).
<Odd_Bloke> And when I failed at maths and made it 1.05 GB (>.<), the dd explicitly complained about the disk image being too small.
<cjwatson> Which mapping code?
<Odd_Bloke> As in, whatever is taking writes to /dev/mapper/... and making them end up in a file.
<Odd_Bloke> But, actually, that thought was triggered when I was using qemu-nbd for the QCOW2 file, so I'm not sure I'm even holding a weapon for the stab in the dark. :p
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: That's just device-mapper, it's straight through the kernel
<cjwatson> Well, and a loop mount.  But even so, not much to allocate memory there.
<dsmythies> I got an odd e-mail about licensing, with only a bounce type return address. It is signed "The Launchpad Team". I have been searching and searching and have not found how to contact "The Launchpad Team". I would like to reply to the e-mail, but do not know how to address it. Does anybody here have a suggestion?
<dobey> for what project?
<dsmythies> help.ubuntu.com (  https://launchpad.net/help.ubuntu.com  )
<dobey> looks like someone selected "I don't know yet" for the license
<dobey> which would have resulted in the mail
<dsmythies> Sigh, I'll contact gunnar. Are you saying the e-mail was automatic?
<dobey> i think so. i'm not 100% certain though, but if it had a noreply address for the reply, then i'd suspect it was automatic, yes
<dobey> and as a result of the "i don't know yet" selection
<dsmythies> yes, I see now. I'll report back later. Thanks.
<dsmythies> Follow up: Yes, the e-mail was automatic and due to gunnar's temporary licencse entry. Now fixed. Thanks again.
<teward> any LP admins on?
<teward> or people who can influentially say "No, group abc won't ever get the permissions to mess with other projects' settings"
<teward> s/influentially/supremely/
<dobey> it's up to the project owner/maintainer as to whom gets permissions to mess with that projects settings
<teward> dobey: this is a more global concern
<teward> and it's on the bugcontrol list
<dobey> so only if a project owner/maintainer gives a group permissions to do something with a project, will that group have permissions for that project
<teward> dobey: mind reading through https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg04363.html and voicing opinions, perhaps?
<teward> hate to involve LP Admins in general but... :/
<teward> the problem being the proposal from someone else on bugcontrol would make a cross-project 'global' permissions impact
<dobey> no, that request just doesn't make sense
<teward> my opinion is -1 for the same reason you said
<dobey> ubuntu-bugcontrol is about bugs in ubuntu, not projects
<teward> dobey: indeed.
<teward> dobey: as i said in https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg04366.html
<teward> dobey: i think it needs highest-level smackdown sstatements whether from tech teams or LP administration or otherwise
<teward> (or whomever is bug god in charge of bugcontrol)
<dobey> eh, i'm not subscribed to the list, and i don't think it's that important. ignoring it will just result in it going away :)
 * teward shrugs
<dobey> it doesn't matter, because bugcontrol team doesn't have permissions to grant itself more permissions
<teward> mhm
<teward> in any case, it should be squished, IMO
<dobey> well if you want a definitive answer quote, then it's "ubuntu-bugcontrol is for managing bugs in ubuntu, not in upstream projects"
<dobey> ie, "no, this request makes no sense"
<teward> urgh i hate my internet
<teward> dobey: that's what my take had been, thanks.
<sergio-br22> hi
<dobey> hi
<sergio-br22> I need to re-build some packages to willy
<sergio-br22> (ppa)
<sergio-br22> so I tried to copy vivid packages to willy, rebuilding them
<sergio-br22> but it did not work...
<sergio-br22> are there any other way?
<dobey> it depends on what failed
<sergio-br22> https://code.launchpad.net/~random-stuff/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=wily
<sergio-br22> it seems launchpad does not change the "~ubuntu15.04.1" to "15.10.1"
<teward> sergio-br22: that's a manual step that you have to do yourself - LP doesn't change version strings when yuo copy to another release
<teward> (i think)
<sergio-br22> if it does not do that, it does not make sense to have an option to copy to another version...
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> you already had published binaries in the destination archive
<sergio-br22> yup, I thought it'll substitute the 15.04.1 to 15.10.1 automatically
<sergio-br22> because launchpad put that automatically in the recipes
<dobey> if you are using a recipe then yes, the recipe will add it automatically
<dobey> that is on the recipe side, not the ppa side
<dobey> and if you're using recipes, the right way to add a new series, is to update the recipe to build for the new series
<sergio-br22> humm
<sergio-br22> my problem is not the recipes exactly
<dobey> recipes can build for multiple series
<sergio-br22> I know that
<sergio-br22> problem is, I want to build with "old" sources
<sergio-br22> https://code.launchpad.net/~random-stuff/+recipe/mupen64plus-core
<sergio-br22> take a look
<sergio-br22> it's already building for willy, but it's for the nightly/testing ppa
<sergio-br22> it uses the source from the github import
<sergio-br22> but I want to use the source from May
<sergio-br22> to publish in the stable ppa
<dobey> then you need a different recipe building from a different branch
<dobey> or you need to do manual uploads
<sergio-br22> too much effort ...
<dobey> well, if you want to build different source, then you need to build from a different source. if you don't like the effort, don't do it :)
<sergio-br22> :/
<sergio-br22> Error parsing time at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.20/Time/Piece.pm line 469, <$filehandle> line 11.
<sergio-br22> what's this
<sergio-br22> can't build a package for 15.10, I'm not sure what's happening
<sergio-br22> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/219329429/buildlog.txt.gz
<dobey> looks like maybe an issue with the builder that got picked, not having the locale set properly
<sergio-br22> wrong week day on the changelog, i guess
<dobey> unless you have an invalid time in the changelog, i guess that wouldn't be the issue, since the recipe builder generates a changelog entry
<dobey> well, maybe having the locale unset caused it to generate an invalid changelog entry wheich dpkg then couldn't parse
<sergio-br22> ergghhh
<sergio-br22> it was not that...
<sergio-br22> https://code.launchpad.net/~dolphin-emu/+recipe/dolphin-emu-stable-5.0
<sergio-br22> same issue again
<sergio-br22> about the locale unset, it was not an issue on vivid
<sergio-br22> have no idea how to fix it
<sergio-br22> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dvbcut/+bug/1490332
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1490332 in dvbcut (Ubuntu) "Error parsing time at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/perl/5.20/Time/Piece.pm line 469, <$filehandle> line 6." [Undecided,New]
<sergio-br22> launchpad issue?
<sergio-br22> i think i found the issue
<sergio-br22> it's Oct instead Out, derp
<sergio-br22> ok, it building now
<sergio-br22> what a silly bug
<DragonPunch> hello :0
<dobey> hi
<DragonPunch> is this pace for startups
<DragonPunch> place
<blr> DragonPunch: no launchpad provides code hosting, project management tools, PPAs and build infrastructure for ubuntu.
<blr> https://launchpad.net/
#launchpad 2015-10-02
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: cjwatson: I'm hitting "fatal: remote error: DNS lookup failed: address 'xmlrpc.lp.internal' not found: [Errno 24] Too many open files." when I try to use Launchpad git on lp:~daniel-thewatkins/cloudware/+git/cloud-images-checker
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Investigating.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Thanks; do you want me to file a bug or anything?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Not at this point. Thanks for pointing it out.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: We first saw it at 0840 UTC (first Jenkins job failure), it was working at 0817 (the previous Jenkins job run).
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Should be all happy now.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Looks good, thanks!
<tintou> Hi all
<dobey> hi
<tintou> I want to authenticate to launchpad, but I'm stuck because the request_token isn't returning oauth_callback_confirmed=true
<tintou> (using OAuth v1)
<dobey> you're trying to implement your own oauth client?
<tintou> I'm using GSignond
<dobey> you're trying to make a plug-in for online-accounts in ubuntu?
<tintou> almost, the GLib version :)
<dobey> or something else? i'm not quite sure what GSignond is
<tintou> Single Sign-on daemon, a similar one than the one use in ubuntu but using GLib instead of Qt
<tintou> It's already working fine for Yahoo (also using OAuth v1)
<tintou> so I'm using the URLs from this page: https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests
<tintou> but https://launchpad.net/+request-token is returning oauth_token=AuthToken&oauth_token_secret=AuthTokenSecret
<tintou> so oauth_callback_confirmed=true is missing to comply to the specifications http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5849#section-2.1
<tintou> Is this the right place or should I open a bug report on Launchpad itself :P
<dobey> i'm not sure
<dobey> but it's not that simple
<dobey> oh well
<benjaoming> I've published a beta release in a PPA and then deleted it. The old stable is now marked "superseded", is there a way to bring it back?
<dobey> no, you can't revert to an older version in the archive
<benjaoming> dobey: thanks for clarifying! if the stable release was 1.0, and the beta was 2.0~b1, can I then upload a 1.1 and it'll work?
<dobey> no
<dobey> you can upload 1.0 as 2.0~b1.is.really.1.0
<Peng> Isn't that what epochs are for? 1:1.0
<Peng> Isn't that what epochs are for? 1:1.1 *
<dobey> no, you shouldn't use an epoch
<Peng> Why not?
<dobey> they are method of absolute last resort. you definitely shouldn't add a new epoch in a PPA, when debian/ubuntu don't have the epoch on the package
<Peng> oooh
<dobey> adding an epoch breaks upgrading for anyone who used your ppa, even if you got hit by a bus and never upload to it again
<benjaoming> So just to make sure I understand: Deleting the latest version means that the superseded version is no longer available => No installation candidate? I mean, testing it now, and it seems that's how things work..
<benjaoming> And thanks for being understanding, I bet a million others have asked the same question :)
<dobey> yes, once you've uploaded a newer version you can't go back to the older version
<benjaoming> dobey: cool thanks, much obliged -- will have to work harder on getting the beta release finalized then :)
#launchpad 2015-10-03
<george_e> Question... I've deleted a package from my PPA a couple of hours ago but it's still showing up here: http://ppa.launchpad.net/hectane/hectane/ubuntu/pool/main/g/golang/
<george_e> How long should I wait for it to disappear?
<wgrant> george_e: It can take up to 24 hours, but even once it's gone you still won't be able to upload the same version again.
<george_e> Oh... you read my mind :)
<george_e> Okay, so in that case, I'll have to bump the version then.
<wgrant> Version numbers are cheap.
<george_e> Thanks for clarifying... I would have wasted a lot of time waiting otherwise :P
#launchpad 2015-10-04
<sergio-br22> anyone have an idea what's the problem here?
<sergio-br22> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/220173082/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.ppsspp_1.0.1%2Br90.f4.p3.l1629.a161.t83~31~ubuntu14.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sergio-br22> arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc is unable to create an executable file.
<sergio-br22> it works for i386 and amd64, dunno why it's failing on ARMhf
<dobey> the code is broken
<dobey> and your build dependencies are missing something on arm
<sergio-br22> i think i found the issue
<elmo>   
<cjwatson> benjaoming: I'm afraid you got incorrect advice from dobey.  You can resurrect an older version using copy-package.
<cjwatson> (from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools)
<cjwatson> i.e. copy the old version back into the same archive
<cjwatson> It's not often done, and you do need to be aware that users who have already upgraded to the newer version won't automatically be downgraded again, but it can be useful in some situations.
#launchpad 2016-10-04
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: When we `mount -t (overlay|overlayfs) ...` in a build, the appropriate kernel module is loaded (despite modprobe not being permitted).  Will that module remain loaded for future builds on the host?
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: On virtual builders, no; on non-virtual builders, yes.
<cjwatson> (Well, until the host is rebooted.)
<smoser> so virtual builders launch a new vm and build you inside a chroot
<cjwatson> Correct.
<smoser> and non-virtual builders just build you inside a chroot
<cjwatson> Again correct.
<smoser> ok, that makes sense.
<cjwatson> This is another of the large class of reasons we want to get away from non-virtual builders.
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> an lxc container i guess would plug the loading of module by mount kernel call
<smoser> by denying the mount
<smoser> but we need that in lots of cases
<cjwatson> There's also very little benefit to using LXC for us given the now-preferred model of doing everything in a fresh VM anyway.
<smoser> true story
#launchpad 2016-10-05
<clivejo> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> clivejo: ?
<clivejo> Im trying to create a CVE private report but getting a Timeout error
<cjwatson> OOPS ID?
<clivejo> are there issues with LP at the moment
<clivejo> e93899a6c15b07934c9fcd0aa97faf6f
<cjwatson> clivejo: that's the "usual" bug trigger timeout caused, we think, by some kind of periodic internal postgresql maintenance
<cjwatson> clivejo: wait ten minutes and try again
<clivejo> I took too long filling it out?
<cjwatson> nothing to do with form-filling time
<clivejo> would you mind helping me?
<cjwatson> actually maybe not quite the usual trigger timeout now that I look at it more closely, but anyway, I'd still expect an 8s SELECT to be a transient thing
<clivejo> first time and not sure what exactly I should be doing
<cjwatson> my advice is to wait a short while and try the same request again - can't help beyond that
<cjwatson> looking at our monitoring there doesn't seem to be any kind of pervasive timeout spike happening at the moment
<clivejo> whats the difference between "private" and "private security"
<cjwatson> shared with different sets of people - in general "private" -> only shared with users permitted to see private user information, "private security" -> only the security group can see it
<clivejo> in private security mode can I assign other people to view it
<clivejo> ie team members on LP
<cjwatson> subscribers get an access grant, so you can subscribe people to the bug and then they'll be able to see it
<clivejo> even when reported as "private security"
<cjwatson> yes
<clivejo> is it automatically brought to the security teams attention?
<clivejo> it says May be notified Ubuntu Security Team
<cjwatson> That means that it depends on their personal notification preferences, but in general yes they should be notified
<clivejo> ok thanks
<clivejo> can I config a private PPA?
<dobey> i think it requires a commercial subscription
<tsimonq2> clivejo: use the ninja PPA
<teward> dobey: yes, it does, IIRC
<clivejo> tsimonq2: is it private?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> how so?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: see PM
<wgrant> clivejo: As dobey says, private PPAs are generally a commercial feature, but we do make exceptions on a case-by-case basis if there's a good reason (eg. kubuntu-ninjas).
<clivejo> thanks wgrant, is that one private then?
<wgrant> clivejo: One of them seems to be.
<clivejo> would you pvt me the details of the private one pls
<wgrant> clivejo: tsimonq2 didn't do that?
<wgrant> But you should be able to see it under https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas. I don't know if you can use it for whatever you want, though. I'd discuss with other Kubuntu people.
<clivejo> ah thanks
<clivejo> lot going on and very bad internet!
#launchpad 2016-10-06
<icey> are there docs about building snaps on launchpad?
<cjwatson> icey: It's not especially well-documented yet, but it's also mostly just a matter of going to a Bazaar or Git branch in Launchpad, selecting "Create snap package", and following prompts from there
<icey> awesome, thanks cjwatson
<stub> I think the only confusing bits is the first name is the 'recipe' name, not the snap name. And I don't think the store series is documented anywhere, so I just ran with xenial.
<stub> LP is probably the smoothest bit in the pipeline at the moment :)
#launchpad 2016-10-07
<ahoneybun> heyo
<ahoneybun> will changing my name on LP break any links and email forwarding?
<cjwatson> ahoneybun: name or display name?
<cjwatson> ahoneybun: Changing display name won't break anything.  Changing name will change all URLs for artifacts (e.g. branches) owned by you, and if you're an Ubuntu member then I'd expect the local part of the alias to change.
<ahoneybun> aaronhoneycutt to athoneycutt
<cjwatson> Then that will break things as outlined above.
<cjwatson> Also PPAs, though if you have any active non-empty PPAs then LP just doesn't permit a rename at the moment.
<cjwatson> IWBNI we had an alias field for people like we do for projects.
<cjwatson> Implementation would probably be quite tough though.
<ahoneybun> thanks cjwatson
<ahoneybun> then I'll just stick with mine atm
#launchpad 2016-10-09
<jarnos> https://staging.launchpad.net/? does not work. Did not work yesterday either.
<cjwatson> jarnos: staging is typically down over the weekend being restored from a fresh production dump
<cjwatson> jarnos: you can use qastaging.launchpad.net instead if you just need a sandbox to experiment with
<jarnos> cjwatson, ok. How do you delete the changes?
<jarnos> cjwatson, I mean delete the project from the sandbox?
<cjwatson> jarnos: Usually it's fine to just not bother, but if you really need to then ask us to do it via https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<jarnos> Is it possible to change project's description afterwards?
<jarnos> Say, if I want to add e.g. a donation button?
<jarnos> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/61798
<jarnos> I guess single personal donation button may be inappropriate, if there are many authors..
<jarnos> I'll be back in about 3 hours.
<TheLawyer> I went into https://launchpad.net/~whatsapp-purple ,,, added the mentioned ppa ,,, updated ,,, then tried to sudo apt install whatsapp-purple ,,, but it's not working!!!
<TheLawyer> can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<dadio> I'd like a little help on the project https://launchpad.net/command-not-found
<dadio> I have branched the trunk to 0.2
<dadio> pushed 0.2 to lp, so far so good.
<dadio> Then I removed the branch trunk
<dadio> then I recreated trunk with the latest code
<dadio> Now if I browse to the code of the 0.2 series, I get a error.... I still have the 0.2 branch on my computer. How should I fix this?
<DLange> you should probably merge the 0.2 branch onto the master branch
<DLange> otherwise you break the git history
<DLange> or is this bzr?
<DLange> (then I'm out, no clue about bzr)
<dadio> this is bzr... Also, the trunk is a completely new code...
<cjwatson> you should tell us exactly what URL you browse to when you get an error
<dadio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~command-not-found-developers/command-not-found/0.2/files
<cjwatson> also, the command-not-found package has been 0.3<something> since Ubuntu 14.04; I'm not clear what you hope to achieve by starting with something obsolete
<dadio> I'm reviving the lp page. The trunk series is the latest code.
<cjwatson> OK, that's a bug in loggerhead (the branch viewing code)
<cjwatson> probably unlikely to be fixed since it's unmaintained ...
<dadio> For historical reasons, I tried to keep the 0.2 version..
<cjwatson> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~command-not-found-developers/command-not-found/trunk/files works
<dadio> yes, thats the new 0.3 code
<dadio> because I have the 0.2 branch on my computer, it should be ok to remove the 0.2 branch on lp and the push it again?
<cjwatson> I doubt that will achieve much
<dadio> Ok, thanks anyway cjwatson... I'll check with the package maintainer on what to do best...
<cjwatson> looks like a failure to do with the structure of the branch
<cjwatson> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23300214/ is the oops
<cjwatson> it may be simplest to just convert the project to git ...
<cjwatson> (which I suspect zyga would support, but you could certainly ask them)
<cjwatson> though by all means feel free to figure out the problem in loggerhead from that traceback :-)
<dadio> You gave me a good hint... If I do a 'bzr check' in the 0.2 branch, I got 1 inconsistant parent...
<dadio> I'm leaving now... Something to do later... Thanks.
#launchpad 2017-10-02
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi :), I am hoping you are already around -- https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/658842
<ricotz> with ca-certificates-java been fixed, please retry https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/rust-updates/+build/13512402
<ricotz> wgrant, hi
<ricotz> wgrant, please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/658842
#launchpad 2017-10-03
<mjog> Hey all, is something up with uploading packages to PPAs?
<mjog> I'm trying to upload using dput to ppa:geary-team/releases and it's silent failing - no email, no change on the PPA
<mjog> the sources seem to be getting signed okay, and the gpg key is on my account for launchpad
<mjog> this worked at the end of last year, the only thing I know of that changed is the source release I'm trying to make
<nacc> mjog: as in you're trying to build for zesty or artful?
<mjog> nacc: uploading for trusty xenial and zesty, all are failing
<nacc> mjog: a couple of weeks ok, per my logs, cjwatson said that there can be silent failures if your key has expired on the server
<nacc> mjog: is it possible your gpg key is expired?
<nacc> miika: was the one who hit that on sep 23
<mjog> nacc: haha, yeah of course it has expired, thanks!
 * mjog puts on a brown paper bag
<nacc> mjog: np, glad that was it (well, glad that you have an easy fix)
<nacc> mjog: it's a bug in LP that it's silent, but it sounds like a fix will be there for that eventually
<mjog> Cool. Seahorse didn't make it very obvious it had  expired, either, so hey.
<riking> I need to reset my 2FA devices
<riking> The page mentions the "#isd" and "#webops" channels, but I have no clue what server that's on.
<riking> Because it's not freenode. https://login.launchpad.net/ shows "sites you last authenticated to", top of the list is https://launchpad.net/	2016/08/09
<riking> oh, I still have one of the ssh keys on the account.
<riking> sent the email, then.
<riking> I just wanted to file a bug on Transmission that it should support adding a webseed to an already-started torrent when someone didn't put it in their torrent file for their music album
<ricotz> wgrant, hi :)
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<cjwatson> ricotz: William's on holiday, please stop bugging him
<cjwatson> nacc: where "eventually" = "next rollout"
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks, I assumed he is active since it status changed
<nacc> cjwatson: ack, that's what I figured :)
<tvansteenburgh> how does one get access to an s390x snap builder?
<xnox> tvansteenburgh, at the moment it is not generally / publically available. There is a limited number of snaps that are built with s390x. Usually for canonical-only projects / with restricted source requirements (not much use of external / 3rd-party source code). However, launchpad is in progress to gain virtualised s390x builders, at which point building for s390x architecture will be generally available.
<xnox> tvansteenburgh, what specific snap you want to build for s390x? where is its snapcraft.yaml file?
<xnox> most s390x snaps in snapstore are currently build by developers and pushed to the store manually.
<tvansteenburgh> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~tvansteenburgh/+snap/etcd
<xnox> i don't think "go get -t -d github.com/coreos/etcd/cmd/etcd" will be ok yet to be run on the current s390x builders
<xnox> tvansteenburgh, you may want to file a launchpad question requesting evaluation if devirt snap can be enabled for that snap build & ppa.
<xnox> tvansteenburgh, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<tvansteenburgh> xnox: devirt snap?
<tvansteenburgh> xnox: what's the problem with the 'go get'? firewall/proxy restrictions?
<xnox> tvansteenburgh, currently s390x builders in launchpad are physical machines on the internal network which build things in a row. rather than KVM virtual machines that are spinned up by openstack and destroyed when they are done.
<xnox> tvansteenburgh, thus the same physical s390x box is reused for ubuntu package builds; ppa builds; livecd builds etc.
<xnox> tvansteenburgh, and e..g they do not have firewall access to snap store.
<xnox> due to security concerns that one can break out of them.
<tsimonq2> xnox: virtualized s390x> When might that happen?
<xnox> tvansteenburgh, your team has access to s390x machines; and it is connected to jenkins; thus you can use those instances to build your snap in that environment and upload to store.
<xnox> tsimonq2, i wish for it to happen any day now. there is openstack region setup with it, but i have no idea when it will be enabled in launchpad. i think it is close. but not there yet.
<xnox> tsimonq2, i guess wgrant knows more
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> It would be great if something could be said to ubuntu-devel{,-discuss,-announce} when that happens :)
<tvansteenburgh> xnox: fair enough. i'm not in a big rush, and i know we *can* do it manually right now, but i'm still eager to get everything on lp
<xnox> tsimonq2, i'm sure it will be very public about it.
<xnox> tvansteenburgh, right, lp is cleaner for these things
<xnox> tvansteenburgh, you should have all the arches on lp unrestricted already: amd64 i386 armhf arm64 ppc64el -> do you have all of those enabled?
<tsimonq2> One thing that has nabbed me before is when I don't have access to the CI Train and there's test failures *only* on s390x, and I have no way to check before uploading (and then I have to do a follow-up upload fixing the thing I missed), I'm curious why people who already have upload access to packages in the archive can't do the same in a PPA... *shrug*
<tsimonq2> xnox: Cool cool, thanks.
<tvansteenburgh> xnox: yeah i have everything i need except s390x
#launchpad 2017-10-04
<dupondje> Whats the easiest way to build a package for all supported ubuntu versions into a ppa? Is there like some command to dput to all ?
<cjwatson> No.
<cjwatson> Easiest way if it's possible is to upload to the oldest series and then copy forward (including binaries) once it's built.
<dupondje> but then its not rebuild against newer libs right?
<cjwatson> Or use recipes if you can.  Failing that you just need to build a source package for each series with appropriately-distinct versions and upload each of them.
<cjwatson> (This is often automatable.)
<cjwatson> No, it's not.  Though in the majority of cases there's no need to do so.
<dupondje> recipes are in LP right. i'll have a look at that :)
#launchpad 2017-10-05
<acheronuk> hi. I just tried to add back an email to my LP account that I removed a week or so ago, and I get a slightly perplexing error
<acheronuk> There is 1 error.
<acheronuk> The email address is already registered to Rik Mills. If you think that is a duplicated account, you can merge it into your account.
<acheronuk> well, it **was** registered, and not sure what would happen if I tried to merge my own account into itself as it suggests!
<alai> Hi, how do I get the date when the tag is added to the bug using launchpadlib ?
<wgrant> acheronuk: It was used in a package changelog, so a new account was autocreated: https://launchpad.net/~rik-mills88
<acheronuk> ah. I did not realise that could happen
<acheronuk> can I safely merge that back in then?
<wgrant> Yep
<acheronuk> cool. thanks
<wgrant> alai: That data isn't directly exposed through the API, but you could extract it from the bug's activity_collection.
<alai> wgrant, do you have an example of using activity_collection?  Or anything would help.
<wgrant> alai: In [8]: [c.newvalue for c in lp.bugs[1678036].activity if c.whatchanged == 'tags']
<wgrant> Out[8]: [u'code-review lp-code ui']
<cjwatson> (and the date is in the "datechanged" property)
 * alai trying it out now... 
<alai> works for me.  Thanks wgrant cjwatson !!
<necrose99> currious if you can add you own box to the build
<nacc> necrose99: "the build"?
<cjwatson> necrose99: No - we only build on systems we host.
<necrose99> cjwatson ok np just the build system was gripey , for armhf/arm64
<cjwatson> necrose99: "gripey" in what way?
<cjwatson> You can always build packages locally if you want to, but if Launchpad is going to host something then it needs to have built it.
<necrose99> it will build under debian arm64 for RPI3 but dput groans
<cjwatson> necrose99: If dput is complaining, that's well before it goes anywhere near our builders.  What exactly is the error?
<necrose99> i added kahli to sources list for this RPi3 ,
<necrose99> waled back to pure deb so hopefully  i can push changes
<necrose99> walked..
<cjwatson> What exactly is the error from dput?
<necrose99> kahli linux no recipie for , i assume the system type
<cjwatson> That doesn't seem like an exact error message.  Copy and paste (on paste.ubuntu.com if it's long)
<cjwatson> Never paraphrase error messages :)
<necrose99> nah , i droped kahli for now i may add back as source only as I want a pakage or or so , but dput from debian dosent get what kahli is
<cjwatson> That isn't related to Launchpad, then.
<necrose99> no but if this build un freezes as rpi3 has little ram , i'll see if its heathier in a few
<cjwatson> (We only offer build services for Ubuntu.)
<necrose99> ok droping kahli fixed dput i have debian/ubuntu sources on lists
#launchpad 2017-10-06
<jeremy31> Can someone take care of https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/658848 as there are a few spam messages on answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
#launchpad 2018-10-01
<wxl> isn't there a special url parameter like @@me or something that can take you right to your logged in profile?
<wxl> or i guess that can be substituted in lieu of ~username
<wgrant> wxl: https://launchpad.net/~
<wxl> derp thanks
<Hobbestigrou> hi
<Hobbestigrou> i have a question
<Hobbestigrou> about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/Reset_Password
<Hobbestigrou> i lost my password and the mail i have used in the past, doesn't exists anymore
<Hobbestigrou> how i can reset the password
<Jeremyb31>  answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu could  use some spam cleanup
#launchpad 2018-10-02
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi :), do you have a moment?
<ricotz> due to some new build this ppa will drasitically increase in its size https://launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<ricotz> is it reasonable to increase the ppa size to 48GB or even higher?
<cjwatson> ricotz: please request this sort of thing in an answers ticket rather than on IRC
<pipedream> in 18
<ricotz> cjwatson, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/674592
<cjwatson> thanks
<teward> are the amd64 and i386 builders backed up?
<teward> (I can't tell from my phone :| )
<cjwatson> A bit, yes
<teward> 'tis what I thought
<teward> (build-testing a medium-level segmentation fault problem for nginx before uploading to the builders, and i386 and amd64 were lagging behind.  though it works fine on the other archs)
#launchpad 2018-10-03
<scootergrisen> How do i download translation files from launchpad the smart?
<scootergrisen> For example if i want to make a backup of all the translation files
<scootergrisen> For a specific language in multiple projects
<scootergrisen> Are there something i can add at the end of a URL or something to download a file?
<scootergrisen> Its a big annoying/slow that i have to go to each projects page and click multiple times to request a download and then i have to wait for the emails with links so i can finally download the files
<cjwatson> I'm fairly sure you have to request exports and wait for the response.  It's unfortunately not particularly scriptable.
<cjwatson> The database doesn't store the .po files, but rather broken-down forms, and they have to be reassembled, which is in general not fast enough to be doable within an HTTP response time
<cjwatson> Probably the best path to improving this would be to make it possible to request and wait for exports using the webservice API
<scootergrisen> Are there any command line tools like Transifex have tx.exe?
<scootergrisen> Does launchpad have a page where i can see all the projects i translate on the same page?
<cjwatson> Command-line tools are all based on the webservice API (e.g. lp-shell, at the most general level), so in order for anything useful to exist there the webservice API would need to support requesting exports
<cjwatson> https://translations.launchpad.net/~ should show your recent translation activity and other things like that
<cjwatson> (I'm not super-familiar with Translations though, sorry)
<scootergrisen> So lp-shell cant do it at the moment?
<scootergrisen> Its because i translate aĺot of projects and then i would just to just download everything sometimes to backup and be able to check the files locally
<scootergrisen> For a project like ubuntu i would have to click a crazy amount of times to download each file. 529 times at least
<scootergrisen> Is it possible to change the header of po files on launchpad without having to download and make changes and then upload?
<scootergrisen> Is launchpad it self not translatable?
<cjwatson> I've already answered the question about lp-shell; the webservice API would need to support requesting exports in order for that to work.  I think that would be a good idea but it would be some work.
<cjwatson> Launchpad itself is not translatable.  There's been some work on it over the years, but a fair amount more would be needed to finish it off.
<cjwatson> (A lot of user-facing strings are tagged, and Zope has i18n support, but somebody would need to sort out all the glue)
<scootergrisen> ok
<teward> should I be worried a number of the amd64 builders are disabled?
<cjwatson> teward: Not particularly.
<cjwatson> lcy01 resets have been flaky ever since L1TF mitigations slowed everything right down.
<cjwatson> We kick them manually from time to time, but I don't see why any particular user of the build farm would be worried.
#launchpad 2018-10-04
<mdeslaur> this account is spamming bugs: https://launchpad.net/~simbadoo
<mdeslaur> ie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/263660
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 263660 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "display on screen'CONSTRUCTING MOLECULES'every thing shuts down all the time,then restart.thanhs gugs.cheers." [Low,Invalid]
<wgrant> mdeslaur: I've disabled unauthenticated email comments from that user
 * wgrant cleans up the comments
<rbasak> I've noticed that git clone from Launchpad is notably slower recently. Any known reason?
<cjwatson> Nothing specifically known and diagnosed other than load and lack of scalability
<rbasak> Bandwidth is fine.
<rbasak> It's usually in the "Counting objects" and "Compressing objects".
<cjwatson> We have some ideas about what to do about it and I need to write up a spec and try to carve out time
<rbasak> Thanks. It's bearable, just noteable.
<acheronuk> cjwatson or wgrant: could we (Kubuntu) have a size increase on this PPA to 20GB? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-qt
<acheronuk> this is to enable us to backport build newer Qt. much new KDE things version bumped minimum Qt requirements since bionic, so need at least see how backporting goes
<acheronuk> thanks
<wgrant> acheronuk: done
<acheronuk> wgrant: thank you
#launchpad 2018-10-05
<mvo> hey, is there a way to get more details from LP if it tells me (for a git merge proposal): "lp:~mvo/+git/cnf-extractor-charm is not mergeable into this repository." - context is that I try to create a PR from https://code.launchpad.net/%7Emvo/+git/cnf-extractor-charm/+ref/master/+register-merge to ~canonical-sysadmins/+git/cnf-extractor-charm - when I do this using the git cli it seems to be just fine
<cjwatson> mvo: No personal-namespace (i.e. ~owner/+git/name) repositories are ever mergeable into any other ones
<cjwatson> As far as LP is concerned
<cjwatson> Somebody in ~canonical-sysadmins needs to move that to a different location if they want to be able to accept MPs
<cjwatson> Yes, they're mergeable at the git level, but that isn't enough because we need to be able to do things like efficiently scan for merged MPs when pushes happen
<mvo> cjwatson: thank you! so the right way is to create a proper LP project for the cnf-extractor-charm and use that for the PRs I assume
<cjwatson> Yeah, that would be best
 * mvo nods
<rbasak> cjwatson: you mentioned there was something you wanted to check before we attempt to switch the default VCS for the LP "ubuntu" project over to git, IIRC. Does that still need looking at, or are you happy for a TB member to make the API call when ready?
<cjwatson> rbasak: It was kind of inchoate memories of possible unimplemented bits.  I can't find anything specific (other than that we don't have push permissions for uploaders set up, which we knew about already), but somebody should really try it out on qastaging first and see what happens there.
<rbasak> OK, thanks. slangasek (not here) agreed to make the change on behalf of the TB. I'll ask him to try qastaging first.
<coreycb> this comment looks malicious, figured i'd report it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/neutron/+bug/1057558/comments/15
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1057558 in neutron folsom "I can't add interface to router, if there is another port in non-shared network of other tenant" [High,Fix released]
<cjwatson> coreycb: Thanks, dealing with it.
<coreycb> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> It's gone.
<teward> what SSH key encodings are supported?  I know RSA and ECDSA, I wasn't sure if there were any other key types that were supported?
<teward> s/encodings/'types'/
<cjwatson> teward: It's documented on https://launchpad.net/~/+editsshkeys.
<cjwatson> RSA, DSA, and ECDSA.
<teward> cjwatson: not sure where exactly you're looking... but no, that isn't actually listed anywhere
<teward> oh wait I see, it only lists the "usually" paths
<cjwatson> "Insert the contents of your public key (usually ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub, ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub, or ~/.ssh/id_ecdsa.pub)."
<teward> that's where the confusion is
<cjwatson> Yeah, could be clearer I suppose.
<teward> cjwatson: indeed, just realized that I'm a bit blind there :P
<teward> side effect of tired too
<teward> but if it were a tad clearer that'd be easier.  But also if it were documented in the help docs as well
<teward> about importing keys (so that it explicitly states the supported types)
<teward> but no matter :)
<teward> thanks.
<teward> *goes back to updating his SSH keys*
<cjwatson> teward: I've documented it in https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair#Creating_the_key
<cjwatson> (Personally I'm sticking with RSA until we manage to get Ed25519 support going.)
<teward> cjwatson: indeed.
<teward> i have keys of each good type - rsa ecdsa and ed25519, i'm just a little annoyed that ed25519 isn't supported yet heh
<teward> i'm also insane, it seems - I just generated 8k and 16k bitlength keys
<teward> so maybe I should be put in the "Overkill" loony bin for a short while :p
<teward> (I'm not a fan of DSA as much...)
<cjwatson> That is basically ridiculous, yes.
<cjwatson> As it happens I was working on pushing Ed25519 a bit further up the hill this evening.
<teward> heh, so, coincidence then :p
<cjwatson> But it's still going to need an as-yet-unlanded patch to cryptography before I can get anything into Twisted, and the cryptography branch I'm looking at seems to be buggy ...
<cjwatson> Also I have a prerequisite branch in Twisted that's still in review
<cjwatson> Yaks, yaks everywhere
<teward> cjwatson: ouchies.  well, I wish you luck :)
<cjwatson> Oh, and then we need OpenSSL 1.1.1 everywhere relevant, which is kind of a pain
<teward> indeed, i've heard some evil rumors about it
<cjwatson> Specifically 1.1.1, which is newer than bionic.
<teward> mhm.
<cjwatson> Not even the general 1.1 issues.
<teward> cjwatson: help.launchpad.net finally loaded, thanks for making the edit under "Creating the key" to document the types there :)
<teward> should help be a little more clear :)
<cjwatson> np
